# Der "Schei55e, das ist mir bei ebay durch die Lappen gegangen"-Thread



## olli (13. August 2003)

Ja genau: Was ist Euch durch die Lappen gegangen? 
Das Thema für alle!

Für ebay Hasser: "Ich habe schon immer gesagt, wie blöd doch ebay ist..."
Für ebay-Schnäppchenjäger: "Mir geht nix durch die Lappen, das und jenes habe ich geschnappt..."
Für ebay-Enttäuschte: "Das habe ich verpasst..."

Also mir ist gestern das hier durch die Lappen gegangen:  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3621504963


----------



## DocSnyder (13. August 2003)

Der eBay Klugschei$$er "Das ist kein Mehrgelenker, das ist ein Eingelenker mit mehrgelenkiger Abstützung"
Der eBay Pragmatiker "Die Schwingenlagerung hätte maximal eine Runde um den Block gehalten."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (13. August 2003)

Habe gestern verpeilt, dass schon die Auktion für ein Suntour XC Pro Schaltwerk (lc) auslief. Am Ende ist das sehr gut erhaltene Teil (sah echt super aus) für schmale 14 Euro irgendwas weggegangen, Grrrrr 

Es war wohl deshalb nicht so teuer wie die Teile die sonst bei ebay zu haben sind, da die Auktion fälschlicherweise mit "Sun Tour" überschrieben war.

Naja, Schicksal, das erlebt wohl jeder mal, der ab und zu auf ebay "angewiesen" ist...


----------



## dorfbewohner (13. August 2003)

Habe zeitlich verpasst: Ne Z1 Drop Off
Bin um 25 Cent überboten worden: Auch Z1 Drop Off


----------



## Deleted 5247 (13. August 2003)

Hallo,

mir ist eine nagelneue Race Face Turbine LP in schwarz durch die Lappen gegangen. Der Verkäufer hatte sie fälschlicherweise zum Sofort-Kauf-Preis von 1,- Euro reingestellt.

Ebenso ein ca. 10 Jahre altes Stahlbike vom Versender Brüggemann mit kompletter Suntour Ausstattung und in hervorragendem Zustand. Sofort-Kauf-Preis wieder nur 1,- Euro, da der Verkäufer sich vertan hatte.

...und zu guterletzt (darf man hier ja eigentlich nicht sagen), ein Cannondale Killer V 1000 Rahmen mit 1" Pepperoni Gabel und XT Steuersatz in dunkelblau in super Zustand. Da war noch nicht einmal ein Kratzer am Tretlager, geschweige denn an der Kettenstrebe. Ist zum Sofort-Kauf-Preis von 100,- Euro weggegangen.

Die Sache mit dem Sofort-Kauf ist sehr lustig. Diese Woche war ein Scott Octane drin, Sk-Preis 400,- und Start-Preis 1,- Euro. Ist für fast 500,- verkauft worden, da irgendein Spaßvogel schnell den Sk-Preis "zerstört" hat, indem er 1,- Euro geboten hat. Dadurch wußte der letzte Bieter natürlich nicht mehr, daß er das Rad auch für 400,- hätte haben können ;-)
Vielleicht sollten die bei Ebay Deutschland auch das System aus den USA übernehmen, wo der Sk-Preis bis zum Schluß stehen bleibt und nicht durch ein normales Gebot ungültig wird.

Gruß


----------



## Kuhni (13. August 2003)

gibbet bei ebay auch noch irgendwie die Möglichkeit nur sofortkauf autionen anzeigen zu lassen??


----------



## angeldust (13. August 2003)

diverse MTB-Stahlrahmen italienischen Ursprungs sind mir durch die Lappen gegangen, weil ich vergessen hatte, wann die Auktion ausläuft.

Einmal bin ich in der letzten Sekunde bei XT Daumies überboten worden, war noch zu DM-Zeiten. Und vor ca. 5 Monaten ist mir eine Boone-Kurbel mit Boone Titanblättern weggeschnapt worden, weil ich an dem Tag auf einem Familienfest auf dem Lande eingeladen war. Da half auch das Agentengebot nix...


----------



## olli (13. August 2003)

Diese komischen Simonelli Geschwüre?


----------



## kingmoe (13. August 2003)

Ich weiß, ist ein Off-Topic-Einwurf, aber

weiß jemand was über dies o.g. Simo0nelli-Rahmen mit U-Brake-Sockel??? Retro vom Feinsten oder Schrott?


----------



## olli (13. August 2003)

Bei Rahmen mit je 2 Anlöt-Ösen am Ausfallende bin ich immer etwas skeptisch. Ebenso bei Steuerrohrwinkeln wie sie weiland Peter Fonda an seinem Moped hatte...


----------



## rasaldul (13. August 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3621568240 

5 minuten zu spät an den computer gesetzt um nochmal richtig zu bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (13. August 2003)

... ein Agresti Rahmen, weil er mir zwanzig Sek. vor Ende irgendwie doch nicht mehr gefiel, 10 Sek. später hab ich mir in den Hintern gebissen .... und der Humpen hat ihn abgesahnt und postet keine Bilder von   

Gruß Chris, r es mittlerweile aber verkraftet hat


----------



## BOOZE (13. August 2003)

Was soll den das sein, und dazu nicht kommplet?
Was suchst du den???


----------



## rasaldul (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BOOZE _
> *Was soll den das sein, und dazu nicht kommplet?
> Was suchst du den??? *



meinst du mich? 

wenn ja suche ich einen 1" fillet brazed vorbau - genau wie den am besten. nicht zu lang, nicht zu steil, und am besten schwarz.


----------



## lebaron (13. August 2003)

.....den threat seh ich ja zum glück jetzt erst.....


wenn ich aufzählen wollte was mir schon alles durch die lappen gegangen ist hättee das forum eine halbe millionen beiträge mehr....



nee sorry aber ich dachte ich bin hier der einzige böse bube der spam threats postet......


basti
*not amused*


----------



## ibislover (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.....den threat seh ich ja zum glück jetzt erst.....
> 
> 
> ...




wirklich durch die lappen gegangen, oder teile die du gerne gehabt hättest, aber leider nicht das passende budget parat gehabt hast? 


ich reg´ mich da mittlerweile gar nicht auf, denn bei ebay kommt alles 2mal oder 3mal und da meistens ein gutes stück billiger wie beim ersten mal! 

@olli
das mit dem 3d is aber wirklich mist!
´95 stand so ein rad am zombie-stand aufgebaut mir einer m3, roten ringle naben und roten grafton kurbeln, magura racelines und syncros vorbau und stütze. das teil war so geil. leider habe ich alles geknippst, nur nicht das....



gruß,
phil


----------



## whoa (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *
> Was ist Euch durch die Lappen gegangen?
> *



da möchte ich nicht drüber reden.. 
..ich bin lieber mit meinem "schmerz" allein 

p.s. ich sag nur bluescreen wenige sec. vor'm auktionsende.. war unter anderem einer der gründe um zu switchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (15. August 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3621640827&category=9198&rd=1 

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh! heute ist nicht mein tag


----------



## ZeFlo (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3621640827&category=9198&rd=1
> 
> aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh! heute ist nicht mein tag  *



... jetzt  sind doch nur ringlé   

kidding
flo


----------



## rasaldul (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... jetzt  sind doch nur ringlé
> ...



stimmt auch wieder, immer dieser cnc-dreck . und ausserdem geld gespart für etwas was ich sowieso nicht brauche - ich glaub der tag ist doch nicht so schlecht (wenn man ihn schönredet  )


----------



## sevenack (15. August 2003)

*jubeljubel*freufreu*


----------



## Kokopelli (17. August 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3621909590&category=2904&rd=1


----------



## bsg (18. August 2003)

@koko: so toll sind die sticker nicht ... habe ich noch was rumfahren, die gabs auf der eurobike immer in massen ...


----------



## olli (18. August 2003)

@koko:

Nimm halt die hier...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3622860628&category=2904


----------



## likestosleep (18. August 2003)

Teileschlachtfest

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2744559597&category=30746&rd=1


----------



## Kokopelli (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *@koko:
> 
> Nimm halt die hier...
> ...



Hab jetzt eine bessere lösung gefunden.

Be scared...

Gruß Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (18. August 2003)

@ kokoli

oder nimm die 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27059&item=2748220335

schnellwiederwind
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *@ kokoli
> 
> oder nimm die
> ...



Tschüß!!!!

Jetzt werden wir Kölsche schon von die Schweizer verar.scht...dat kann doch nit sin

Gruß Koko*zu gut gelaunt, um sich wirklich aufzuregen*


----------



## ZeFlo (18. August 2003)

... wo sind hier schweizer 

isch ja nu nit  

jibbet im bodensee doch keine insel die sisch in schwaizer hand befindet  die meine befindet sisch in badischer hand und dat jehört schon seit jeraumer zeit zu d-land. 

grenzlandbewohner
flo


----------



## olli (26. August 2003)

Nicht nur, dass ich heute beim Schafkopfen mal wieder 7,50 verloren habe, in der Zwischenzeit sind mir auch 2 neue Suntour Rollercams (mit einigen Müll dran) durch die Lappen gegangen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2747910639


----------



## Punkrocker (26. August 2003)

Haaaaah, da bin ich ja genau richtig. Die BIKE-Redaktion hat beschlossen einen Artikel über Ebay zu bringen und mich als Rechercheur ausgewählt. Mich interessieren also Eure Erfahrungen, gute wie schlechte wie schräge wie unglaubliche. Da ich leider gleich zur Eurobike-Messe düsen muss und nicht stundenlang vor dem Computer hocken kann, würde ich mich über Kurzgeschichten auf [email protected] freuen, wenn möglich mit Telefonnummer. Im ganz, ganz großen Idealfall würde ich gerne ein-zwei Leute besuchen und deren Story mit Foto im Heft veröffentlichen. Vielen, vielen Dank für Eure Anstrengung und Mithilfe. Ich verspreche auch eine Geschichte über den Retro-Contest der Messe Köln. Sind wirklich schöne Bikes dabei. Rockn Roll!


----------



## Cycleshark (31. August 2003)

..für lumpige 350 dollaritos mit "bei it nau"...autsch...

kuckt nicht....es tut weh...aua...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22679&item=3621914156

onkle pete


----------



## ZeFlo (31. August 2003)

flo


----------



## bekr (31. August 2003)

es gibt aber erfreuliches bei ebay letztens hab ich  für rund 80 neue carbon kurbel ersteigert  weil da gerad nicht fsa359,- , storck299,-o.Kb. , oder corratec599,-
sondern access keiner kennt es aber werden bei gigantex hergestellt wie restlichen kurbeln

dafür sidn aber zuviele sachen durch die labben gegangen  schöner vorbau , neue titanachsen sets usw..

was haltet ihr von der neuen ebay toolbar?


vielleicht trösten ja einem diese ringle schnellspanner
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3624696180&category=7295


----------



## Triple F (31. August 2003)

Risse AMP-Dämpfer 


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!

Hab gerade den Risse-Dämpfer verpennt. War eine oder zwei Sekunden zu spät.  
Und jetzt geht das Dingen für 16 raus!


----------



## DocSnyder (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bekr _
> *es gibt aber erfreuliches bei ebay letztens hab ich  für rund 80 neue carbon kurbel ersteigert  weil da gerad nicht fsa359,- , storck299,-o.Kb. , oder corratec599,-
> sondern access keiner kennt es aber werden bei gigantex hergestellt wie restlichen kurbeln*



Nur zur Info: die sind qualitativ mehr als unterirdisch und leicht sind sie auch nicht gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (2. September 2003)

Hab auch noch was:


 

Mit meiner schwarzen AMP!!!!
 

Schei$$ Arbeitszeiten!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?viewitem&item=3620907284&ssPageName=ADME:X:ONE:2


----------



## ibislover (7. September 2003)

absolut nicht mehr drangedacht und dann nach der sonntagstour eben gesehen und um 3min verpasst. wat solls....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3624830520&category=32510&rd=1


/phil


----------



## phattyred (7. September 2003)

moah eyh!


----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2003)

Seit Basti nur noch Liebesbriefe am Computer tippt, scheint die Deutsche ebay-Szene mächtig eingeschlafen zu sein ... !!! 

Ihr verliert Euren Biss Männer!

phaty


----------



## andy1 (17. September 2003)

BUHUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

     

Ich blödi, hab zuviel diskutuert auf der arbeit und das hier verpasst:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3626426320&category=9201&rd=1


----------



## cibi (17. September 2003)

Sorry guys, ist fürs Trekking Bike meiner Freundin...

 

So und nun könnt ihr mich steinigen

Grüße aus Köln

Kurtaliasibirammer,
derinletzterZeitbeiebaysaumäßigSchweinhat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (17. September 2003)

So ein Frevel, steinigen ist zu wenig !
Das Teil kann nur an sowas wie dein s-works oder so


----------



## cibi (17. September 2003)

S-works ist mittlerweile in weiblicher Hand.
Hast aber Recht,werd die Kurbel ans Specialized schrauben.

Was Süßes für die Nerven :


----------



## andy1 (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cibinium _
> *S-works ist mittlerweile in weiblicher Hand.
> Hast aber Recht,werd die Kurbel ans Specialized schrauben.
> 
> Was Süßes für die Nerven : *



Naja, eigentlich hat man den Radkram doch um sich abzulenken von so Weibern..
(OK, du hast ne Freundin...)

An meinem S-Works hab ich auch so eine Kurbel, vielleicht etwas mehr used...
Es ist halt die ganze Gruppe dran...

OK, weiter auf ebay..


----------



## ZeFlo (22. September 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3627244343&category=9201&rd=1








flo


----------



## gruenbaer (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Risse AMP-Dämpfer
> 
> 
> ...



wenns dich tröstet: er dürfte beim käufer (not me) in wirklich guten händen sein. ihr hättets nur wechselseitig richtig teuer machen können.
und da du dein rocky ja jetzt eh' verkaufst  ....

der gruenbaer
*schweigt lieber*


----------



## kingmoe (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, *******, das schmerzt richtig... Hätte man soooo schöne Daumies draus machen können...


----------



## olli (23. September 2003)

Die DA Lenkerendhebel kosteten im August bei Bicycles 39,95 und Neukunden bekamen 15% Rabatt...


----------



## kingmoe (23. September 2003)

...dann muss meine Frau da wohl mal offiziell Neukunde werden...


----------



## phattyred (23. September 2003)

...schade!


----------



## olli (23. September 2003)

Tja, im August waren es noch 39,95. Anscheinend wurden zuviele bestellt .
Da hat man bei Bicycles wohl reagiert.
Oder die neue Lieferung war im Einkauf teurer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (24. September 2003)

Den Ur-Ahn der heutigen XT & Co. hätte ich auch gerne gehabt. Hab´s aber verpennt, s h i t! Naja, selbst Schuld...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3626147946


----------



## Lowrider (29. September 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2432601336


----------



## andy1 (29. September 2003)

war gar nicht so teuer alles:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3627761739

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3628317310


----------



## andy1 (4. Oktober 2003)

Buhuuu, er hats einfach so "verschenkt"  

  


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3630085662&category=9201


----------



## andy1 (4. Oktober 2003)

Buhuuu, er hats einfach so "verschenkt"  

  


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3630085662&category=9201


----------



## phattyred (9. Oktober 2003)

...das arbeiten sich nicht auszahlt.
deswegen verpasst: atac für 2,50


----------



## Sylvester (9. Oktober 2003)

naja, wenn ich mir so ansehe, wer das ding geschossen hat würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn der vorbau bald wieder drin steht.... aber bestimmt nicht 1.-  startpreis......


----------



## zurkoe (9. Oktober 2003)

Mal was Allgemeines:
Wer hat schon mal in einem, nun ja, leicht angeheiterten Zustand zu später Stunde höher geboten, als er es zu profaner, nüchternder Tageszeit getan hätte?

auserfahrungsprechender

Harald


----------



## phattyred (9. Oktober 2003)

ich hab keine ahnung wovon du sprichst. 








...und habe das geschrieben ohne rot zu werden.   
matthes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (9. Oktober 2003)

Aaahhhh
ein Mann der reinen Vernunft!


...oder doch nur e*** gaschädigt?!


----------



## andy1 (10. Oktober 2003)

So was...

allererste Deore - XT - Parts für nen Appel und Ei und die erste RS-1 billig....  


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3629962233

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3629962281

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3629962114&category=32507&rd=1


----------



## Cycleshark (12. Oktober 2003)

....appel & ei 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3630300015&category=22679&rd=1


----------



## Sylvester (12. Oktober 2003)

...früher oder später musste ich ja hier mal landen  


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3629906112&category=9198&rd=1

 *grrrrr*  


...schwatte xt vr nabe und mavic 261 felge.....

...wenn hinten auch ne schwarze nabe drin gewesen wäre müsste ich jetzt  ......

...musste ja auch unbedingt hern fritzn in seinem "was für ein bike fahre ich eigentlich? mit belohnung! - thread helfen - also wenn da jetzt nicht wenigstens der rolls rausspringt.....


----------



## Hoerni (12. Oktober 2003)

Fillet Brazed für 65,78 inkl. Gabel - howzat?!?!






Mit passender Gabel:






Soll doch einer sagen, man verpasst alles.

Ach ja, kennt einer Paryzak -MTB?? Nie gehört, war aber vor einem halben Jahr drauf und dran, das Bike, von dem der Rahmen hier ist für viiel Geld zu kaufen - wird ein geiler Singlespeedster!!

HA!


----------



## Hellspawn (13. Oktober 2003)

Sach Quarz Umwerfer für 1,50...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3631043218 

komisch nur, dass der schon wieder drinne is. wars zu günstig für den Verkäufer?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3631516604&category=9201&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (13. Oktober 2003)

Nachdem ich ja nicht jedem gleich schlechte Absichten unterstellen will vermute ich mal, daß er einen größeren Restposten davon gekauft hat und die jetzt nach und nach
vertickt. 

Da würde ich auch nicht gleich alle 10 oder so auf einmal reinsetzen. Das drückt ja nur den Preis


----------



## zurkoe (13. Oktober 2003)

die Bilder kommen mir bekannt vor, waren die nicht vor kurzen in irgeneinem Thread hier?

Naja, is auch egal...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

die Gabel sieht aus wie der Ur-Ahn der Lefty  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3628608392&category=32509

Gruß


----------



## domsch (14. Oktober 2003)

Das wär doch was für euch oder net??

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3631117846&category=9200

und

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3631731311&category=9197


----------



## Planet Coke (17. Oktober 2003)

Das war ja auch ein Schnäppchen....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3631255307&category=32510


----------



## cibi (17. Oktober 2003)

Auktion wurde mit Sofort-Kaufen beendet.
Sowat jibbet leider bei E-PAY nich für 1 Eurona...


----------



## mankra (17. Oktober 2003)

Bevor Ihr Euch zuviel ärgert:

Ist natürlich jeden schon passiert, aber Ihr wisst ja nicht, wie hoch der tatsächliche Käufer seinen Bietagenten gesetzt hat.
Also auch wenn mans nicht verpaßt hätte, muß es nicht heißen, daß man ein Schnäppchen erwischt hätte.


----------



## olli (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cibinium _
> *Auktion wurde mit Sofort-Kaufen beendet.
> Sowat jibbet leider bei E-PAY nich für 1 Eurona...
> *



Doch, der Typ hat es für 1.- per Sofort Kauf erworben. Wahrscheinlich hat der VK sich geirrt und bei der Eingabe einen Fehler gemacht. Passiert öfters, der VK kann den Vertrag wegen Irrtums anfechten, wenn das der Fall ist.


----------



## kingmoe (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *So was...
> 
> allererste Deore - XT - Parts für nen Appel und Ei und die erste RS-1 billig....
> ...



Leider war ich im Urlaub und konnte sie nur noch als beendete Auktionen unter meinen Beobachtungen sehen. Echt traurig
...


----------



## kleinbiker (19. Oktober 2003)

so ein Mist aber auch, ich hätte mir 'nen Wecker stellen sollen. Um 20:03 habe ich meinen Compu erste angemacht, schön gemütlich beim Abendbrot gesessen. Und jetzt könnte ich  , da ich jetzt nicht meinen Allerwertesten auf diesem

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3631542989&category=15529&rd=1

Sattel betten kann.

Der kommt wohlmöglich erst in einem Jahr wieder auf eBay. Leider!

Es gibt keine verpasste Auktion über die ich mich mehr geärgert habe als diese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Oktober 2003)

Hey,

ob da auch was für uns dabei war:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2761123459&category=9194

...oder ob das nur Rennradkram war?

Aufjedenfall sind alle Auktionen, die so lauteten (und das waren mehr als 60) von dem gleichem Typen (hans_ohneglueck) gekauft worden.

Gruß


----------



## olli (23. Oktober 2003)

Kannst ja in den nächsten Tagen mal hier reinschauen 

http://cgi6.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=hans_ohne_glueck&completed=0&sort=3&since=-1


----------



## Sylvester (23. Oktober 2003)

hans-OOOHHHNEEE GLÜCK??????????????

OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNOHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?E?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OOHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?OHNE?      


..........wo sind die valium?


----------



## Sylvester (23. Oktober 2003)

...der schei55e - da sind mir 66 auktionen für 60.-  sofort-kauf-durch-die-lappen-gegangen-thread.......


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Oktober 2003)

Hey,

ich fasse es nicht, ´ne NEUE Suntour Rollercam für 15,- Euro.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3633638071&category=9197

Gruß


----------



## sevenack (7. November 2003)

ich hab´s verpasst....

kingsberry schnellspannner

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3635344774&category=9198&rd=1

      

betrübt
sven


----------



## zocker (7. November 2003)

sieht nach andy2 aus.

....stand auch hier im forum...


----------



## Hellspawn (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sevenack _
> *
> 
> ich hab´s verpasst....
> ...



die wollt ich auch haben...


----------



## zocker (7. November 2003)

hätte man hier lesen können...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t86610.html

...der mann hat sich ja vorher mühe gegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellspawn _
> *die wollt ich auch haben... *


da gibts noch mehr! 

gruß,
phil


----------



## whoa (9. November 2003)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh, ick nehm mir 'nen strick.. 
verf!ckte 7min bin ich zu spät gekommen und schuld sind wie immer die frauen.. schei$$ brunch..


----------



## ZeFlo (9. November 2003)

... seufz 






übersehen 

blindundbl*d
flo


----------



## whoa (9. November 2003)

das war's bei mir..


----------



## Planet Coke (9. November 2003)

die Hügi hab ich auch im Auge gehabt, aber  60+ (immer noch fair eigentlich) sind im Moment einfach nicht drin!


----------



## kingmoe (9. November 2003)

Wieder so eine abgesprochene oder "Ich hab´s mir doch anders überlegt"-Auktion... Shit, auf das Zaskar hätte ich sehr gerne geboten.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2763411121&category=30746&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (11. November 2003)

Hey,

okay, ist einwenig Off-topic, aber die Mail habe ich heute von dem Höchstbietenden bei einer meiner Auktionen dankenswerter Weise bekommen:


-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Gesendet: Dienstag, 11. November 2003 12:09
An: [email protected]
Betreff: Frage eines eBay-Mitglieds


An Mitglied: rehnaldo
Von Mitglied: bunnieshunter

--------------------


Hallo, schauen sie sich auch mal mein angebot an, ein deutlich besseres
Mountainbike für sehr wenig Geld.
also machen sie nicht den fehler dieses bike hier zu ersteigern, bevor
sie meins gesehen haben::
Ebay: 2765186561 

Mit besten Grüßen

Holger Kall


Dies verstößt ganz klar gegen die Richtlinien in Bezug auf unerwünschte E-Mails sowie Kauf und Verkauf unter Umgehung von eBay. Habe dem mal ´ne nette Mail zukommen lassen. Vielleicht hätte ich auch reinschreiben sollen, daß man ein Yeti nicht mit einer Votec und Spin-Wheels aufbaut...

Gruß


----------



## andy1 (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FloidAcroid _
> *Hey,
> 
> okay, ist einwenig Off-topic, aber die Mail habe ich heute von dem Höchstbietenden bei einer meiner Auktionen dankenswerter Weise bekommen:
> ...



wen störts ? Ist doch imerhin ein nützlicher Hinweis !


----------



## Deleted 5247 (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> wen störts ? Ist doch imerhin ein nützlicher Hinweis ! *




Klar, kann mir egal sein, solange er mir keine Bieter abzieht. Aber die feine Art ist es nicht und darüberhinaus auch nicht erlaubt.


----------



## nutallabrot (11. November 2003)

hei, von dem Hans habe ich damals auch eine Mail bekommen, in der er mir sein hässlich aufgebautes Yeti angepriesen hat  

so ein Idoit!


----------



## Kokopelli (11. November 2003)

Dieses amputierte A.R.C. ist auch schon das zweite Mal innerhalb kurzer Zeit drin. Seeeehr seltsam.

@Andy: Also mich würde es auch stören, wenn mir ein Dritter meine Interessenten abziehen möchte. Mich kotzt schon dieser Bilderklau an.

Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (11. November 2003)

..ich hasse isdn!

sonntag war kein guter tag.. 

allein die lackierung ist das geld wert! billiger als 'ne accutrax..






verdammt war der sonntag bescheiden..


immernochamkotzen
whoa


----------



## zocker (11. November 2003)

:kotz:


----------



## zurkoe (12. November 2003)

Für die Papis unter Euch:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3636436767&category=9201


Aber nur, wenn die Räder Eurer Kiddies auch Ausfallenden mit Innengewinde besitzen!!


----------



## ibislover (19. November 2003)

$99!!!   


gruß,
phil


----------



## andy2 (19. November 2003)

und trotzdem hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (19. November 2003)

Jetzt habe ich die uktion in den letzten 10 Tagen sicher 10x gesehen und kann einfach nicht mehr anders:

Wenn Ihr schon ein "Brems-", "Schalt-" oder Licht-Kabel habt, fehlt Euch vielleicht noch dieses Kabel hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3637280079


----------



## ZeFlo (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *und trotzdem hässlich
> *




... potthässlich  sowas muss eine tagesreise abstand von meinen rädern halten 

vollkommenunpassend
flo


----------



## CarstenB (19. November 2003)

na, das haette ich auch geschnappt...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3639434878&category=7297

Carsten


----------



## ibislover (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *und trotzdem hässlich
> *


wer ein mootant hat, sollte nich mit steinen werfen!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CarstenB _
> *na, das haette ich auch geschnappt...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3639434878&category=7297
> ...



wie hieß eigentlich diese lackierung?

rain forest oder so ähnlich?


----------



## CarstenB (19. November 2003)

ja, rain forest. 1993.

gruss, Carsten


----------



## itz (20. November 2003)

Hi,
auch wenn es hier bei Leibe nicht hergehört, da geht es mir wie dem Olli ... und kann so mit nicht vorenthalten werden.
Ausserdem ist so ein Schmunzler ja auch gar nicht so verkehrt um über die entgangenen Teile hinweg zu kommen  

Die Sache mit den "G's" 

Cheers Chris


----------



## Horst Link (24. November 2003)

Vergesst Phil Wood - kauft Full Wood! 1A Tossing Ware - WIIIRKLICH.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3640754403&category=32508


----------



## rasaldul (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Vergesst Phil Wood - kauft Full Wood! 1A Tossing Ware - WIIIRKLICH.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3640754403&category=32508 *



ach horst, schau doch mal.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (24. November 2003)

Entfern doch mal den Schrott im Vordergrund. Man sieht ja gar nichts! Rollts schon?


----------



## Horst Link (29. November 2003)

Komplette Grafton Bremsanlage für 36 EUR? Ok Ok -  sind ja nur die Maglites  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9197&item=3638853247

Achso: Wo bekomme ich die Verhüterlies für die Bremsgriffe her?


----------



## andy2 (29. November 2003)

da war der verkäufername ja programm crafton nachbau ohhhhhhh nein manche leute. manche nennen es auch die übergraftons herzlichen glückwunsch


ad


----------



## pianaura (29. November 2003)

...starkes tretlagergehäuse - hält was es verspricht??


----------



## domsch (29. November 2003)

Ich will auch eine Marzoggi


----------



## pianaura (30. November 2003)

... für dieses "wunderschöne" Fahrrad - nicht ganz billig - aber bei der Ausstattung ein reeller Preis... 
Zaskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pianaura _
> *... für dieses "wunderschöne" Fahrrad - nicht ganz billig - aber bei der Ausstattung ein reeller Preis...
> Zaskar *



Mein Lieblingssatz: "Gary Turners Meisterwerk."

Gary Turner würde kotzen, wenn er diesen Aufbau sähe...


----------



## oldman (30. November 2003)

ist schon gruselig anzusehen, wie ein Zaskar von jemandem missbraucht wird... 
Allein die "konivizerite"n Rohre sind Gold wert!
Herr, gib mir Kraft (oder so aehnlich)
oldman


----------



## azraelcars (30. November 2003)

ich finde,die spacer sollten 100 euro das stück kosten und mit ähnlichen warnhinweisen wie zigarettenschachteln versehen sein,
vielleicht wird es dann besser.


----------



## phattyred (30. November 2003)

*sssssccchaaaaaiiiiiiiiisssssssse ! *


----------



## Jeroen (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *sssssccchaaaaaiiiiiiiiisssssssse !
> 
> *



fals du interesse hast; ich kann dir ein satz MachineTech canti bremsen anbieten, unbenutzt...


----------



## whoa (30. November 2003)

..da vergißt man schon mal zu bieten 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3640486482&category=15529&rd=1


----------



## teilegott (1. Dezember 2003)

Kennt einer den Text schon? 

Die MÜSSEN gut sein!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3642134542&category=9201

Greets...der Marco


----------



## kingmoe (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..da vergißt man schon mal zu bieten
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3640486482&category=15529&rd=1 *



Exakt den Link wollte ich auch schon posten. $hit $hit $hit!!!
Man muss sich für manche Sachen echt den Wecker im Handy stellen...


----------



## phattyred (1. Dezember 2003)

...das erste mal das es im forum gepostet wird.


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Dezember 2003)

...  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22681&item=3640626151 


flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Planet Coke (1. Dezember 2003)

Jetzt bin ich etwas irritiert:

Auf http://www.specialized.com/SBCBkFamily.jsp?sid=04SWorks heisst es


> Specialized created S-Works in 1992 with a singular purpose:
> 
> "Create cycling equipment that will deliver the maximum possible performance benefit to the rider."


und in der Auktion http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22681&item=3640626151 heisst es


> Model Year 1990 Specialized S-Works Ultimate frameset. Frame is size Medium (17.5") and is made of M2 Metal Matrix with Merlin made titanium lugs. Color is purple. This is the same frame that Ned Overand rode to the 1990 Worlds in Durnago.



irgendwas passt da doch nicht, oder??

Hätte dennoch gerne die 1000$ übriggehabt.... *seufz**


----------



## zurkoe (2. Dezember 2003)

Bööh, Mist! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2205471437&category=420&rd=1


----------



## m(A)ui (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zurkoe _
> *Bööh, Mist!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2205471437&category=420&rd=1 *



arrrrgggh!!!
warum hab ich das nicht entdeckt?
  
m(A)ui


----------



## zurkoe (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von m(A)ui _
> *
> 
> arrrrgggh!!!
> ...



Tja, und ich dachte es meldet sich hier vielleicht jemand: Huhu ich hab´s gewonnen. Hätte mich etwas versöhnt.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (4. Dezember 2003)

Hey,

ich weiß, die Antriebsschwingen, bzw. Sweet-Spot Bikes haben nie richtig gefunzt, aber für nur 251,- Euro...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2768969427&category=30745&rd=1

Gruß


----------



## kingmoe (5. Dezember 2003)

Ich könnte ausrasten, exakt (!!!) in dem Moment, wo der Verkäufer meine Frage nach den Versandkosten nach Übersee beantwortet, greift jemand anders zu! FACK FACK FACK!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3642454608&category=27947&rd=1

...und der Euro steht soooo gut!!!


----------



## Planet Coke (6. Dezember 2003)

verdammt.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3642442281


----------



## kingmoe (7. Dezember 2003)

Scheiß Weihnachtskonzert...

XT-Kurbeln, FC-M730 für schmales Geld:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3640791918&category=9201&rd=1

und genau den suche ich momentan auch:

Girvin Flexstem für 1" Gewindegabel:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3641585175&category=9200&rd=1

Falls jemand einen Flexstem mit 22,2mm-Schaft, und in schwarz hat (silber habe ich selber!), Angebot bitte an mich.


----------



## odelay (7. Dezember 2003)

ich werd noch zum Basti: noch immer wieder kein Bontrager
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3641406774&category=32509 

man sollte einfach nicht in den letzten 3 Sekunden bieten und dann einen Tastaturklemmer haben 
 
 
 
dabei wollte ich das Teil doch wirklich von seiner Schmach befreien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (7. Dezember 2003)

Hättste aber nochmal 40 Eusen für neue Decals einkalkulieren können.

...obwohl....ist immer noch recht günstig 

Gruß Koko


----------



## andy1 (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *Scheiß Weihnachtskonzert...
> 
> XT-Kurbeln, FC-M730 für schmales Geld:
> ...



war wirklich ******** billig


----------



## kingmoe (26. Dezember 2003)

Ich muss weinen: Den Rahmen hatte ich schon für mich als persönliches Weihnachtsgeschenk eingeplant - und dann kam ich nicht mehr vor lauter X-Mas an einen PC... Ein 90er Karakoram, super Zustand mit original Gabel und Vorbau!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3646914810&category=22679&rd=1

Hatte schon den Versand mit der Verkäuferin geklärt...


----------



## phatlizard (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *Hatte schon den Versand mit der Verkäuferin geklärt... *



Und dann nicht den Biet-Agenten bemüht??? Also Junge ... dafür müsste man fast einen eigenen Thread aufmachen ...!

phaty


----------



## kingmoe (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Und dann nicht den Biet-Agenten bemüht??? Also Junge ... dafür müsste man fast einen eigenen Thread aufmachen ...!
> ...



Ja, definitv ein Fall von geistiger Weihnachtsumnachtung, war ja beileibe nicht meine erste Auktion  
Naja, passiert mir auch nie wieder - und genug Baustellen habe ich eh noch. Obwohl das den Ärger über die eigene Doofheit nicht ganz überlagert


----------



## zymotique (26. Dezember 2003)

...nur, damit das set nicht demnächst hier auftaucht (dann lieber im 'paket-gekommen-thread'):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3647767700&category=9197

ist nicht von mir, wollte trotzdem bescheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (6. Januar 2004)

... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=3650126174

salsa cromo lenker mit shims 

...
flo


----------



## odelay (11. Januar 2004)

gerade beim E neu drin, wird mir dieses Angebot mangels eines Zuviels an Finanzen durch die Finger gehen
aber schön wärs schon so im Zweierpack anzukommen, vielleicht für THO und Horscht, oder Phaty und Baron oder Wallace und Gromit oder doch für mich und Partnerin ?


----------



## manic (11. Januar 2004)

aber derzeit mangels Freundin nix für mich!


----------



## original_not_me (11. Januar 2004)

den salsa cromo hab ch vor nem halben jahr schon verpasst... 
da hat für das teil hier bei ebey germany das teil in nagelneu 
verchromt für 1 EUR abgegriffen.  
da L


----------



## original_not_me (11. Januar 2004)

meine augen werden trüb...


----------



## Cycleshark (15. Januar 2004)

....coolest mtb product ever !!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=27949&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

und etzgeh ischmisch besaufen....tschüss welt....huaaaaaaasniff

fishohnezähne


----------



## zurkoe (15. Januar 2004)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> ....coolest mtb product ever !!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=27949&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> ...



@fishohnezähne
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher, aber eigentlich müsste ich sowas (allerdings ohne Aufschrift) daheim noch rumliegen haben. Interesse?

Harald


----------



## rasaldul (16. Januar 2004)

kein high-end part, dafür oldschool ohne ende und mal nicht 150mm lang.....aaaarrrrgghhhhh!  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3652531851&category=9200&rd=1


----------



## whoa (19. Januar 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3653345816


----------



## phatlizard (19. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3653345816



Wollt ich gerade fragen whoa ... wir kriegen ja offensichtlich die gleichen emails aus UK ... 

Eine von Leni Fried veredelte IRD Titangabel - und sie ging nicht nach Deutschland!!!??? Oder ist was faul dran?

Bloody brilliant!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (21. Januar 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2780550523&category=30746&rd=1

Kann es ein daß ich mir allerkräftigstens in den ähm Arm beissen muß, weil ich Vollidiot zu faul war den Käufer anzumailen, ob auf den Brems/Schalthebeln nicht XTR und auf der Vorderradfelge nicht Campagnolo Zark steht?!!? Könnte ja zumindest sein oder? Und könnte der Verkauf alleine des Schaltwerks den Kaufpreis wieder wettgemacht haben? Aber könnte natürlich auch alles nur Wunschdenken gewesen sein... Nur zu dem Rahmen weiß ich nix, wer weiß da was? Und älter als 3-4 Jahre ist das Teil wohl allemal!

unsicherobersichärgernmuß Boneless


----------



## olli (21. Januar 2004)

Wenn das wirklich eine XTR Ausstattung wäre und der Rahmen ein Raleigh Titan ist, dann hat der VK mit seiner beschissenen Beschreibung mal eben 500.- Euro verschenkt!


----------



## zurkoe (21. Januar 2004)

Hatte die Auktion auch gesehn. Bis 100  wollte ich das Risiko eingehen, irgendeine alte Schleuder OHNE XTR zu ergattern.
Aber Bremsen und Schalt-/Bremshebel sahen schon verdammt nach XTR aus.


----------



## Lowrider (21. Januar 2004)

Das ist ein Raleigh Titan von etwa 1994 mit Komplett XTR... Schnäppchen!


----------



## patentpending (21. Januar 2004)

))))))



			
				Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Raleigh Titan von etwa 1994 mit Komplett XTR... Schnäppchen!


----------



## zurkoe (21. Januar 2004)

patentpending schrieb:
			
		

> ))))))


 
 Glückwunsch!


----------



## BonelessChicken (21. Januar 2004)

patentpending schrieb:
			
		

> ))))))



Du.. Du.. Du.. Glückspilz Du!   Gratuliere   

Hast Du den vorher angemailt oder auf Verdacht gekauft?

Ich lasse mal lieber unerwähnt, daß nahe Verwandte von mir Morgen quasi auf Durchreise den Wohnort des Verkäufers passieren  

Naja, die sollen ihm einfach 50 EUR mehr bieten und dann passt das schon   ... Nenee, keine Angst...


----------



## andy1 (21. Januar 2004)

dann wirds scih wohl demnächst zerpflückt auf ebay wieder einfinden ?


----------



## patentpending (22. Januar 2004)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> Du.. Du.. Du.. Glückspilz Du!   Gratuliere
> 
> Hast Du den vorher angemailt oder auf Verdacht gekauft?
> 
> ...




das ist das scharfe Auge des Patentamts 
Ach ja, wenn jemand dem Verkaeufer unmoralische unmoralische Angebote macht, werde ich alle notwendigen Schritte unternehmen (... by all means necessary). Das waere fuer mich wirklich das Todesurteil fuer die Community -- ich denke, das wuerden auch alle anderen hier so sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patentpending (22. Januar 2004)

Andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> dann wirds scih wohl demnächst zerpflückt auf ebay wieder einfinden ?


Wie kommst Du denn da drauf? 
So was passiert doch nur, wenn das Fahrrad es nicht anders verdient hat -- und das sollte hier doch nicht der Fall sein, oder


----------



## bekr (23. Januar 2004)

alles spricht dafür das es ein ibis war klemmschraube, oberes schaftende ,  sogar wölbung im klemmbereich

aber weg ist weg

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3653977376


----------



## gurkenfolie (23. Januar 2004)

leider findet hier zensur statt.

schade um das geile forum.


----------



## odelay (23. Januar 2004)

1 Minute zu spät gesehen:
XC-Pro Kurbeln  nagelneu


----------



## Horst Link (23. Januar 2004)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> alles spricht dafür das es ein ibis war klemmschraube, oberes schaftende ,  sogar wölbung im klemmbereich
> 
> aber weg ist weg
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3653977376



AAAAAAARGH Kann ja wohl nicht sein...Was noch viel schlimmer ist: THOMAS wo warst du? Olle Penntüte! 

Beim Luftholen: Horscht


----------



## eggahard (25. Januar 2004)

ooh, neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ne 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3655171968&category=32507&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## original_not_me (26. Januar 2004)

beschissenster (Ebay-) Name Kontest (-Thread) . 
ich fang ma an: "haustiergonzo"  ....


----------



## kingmoe (26. Januar 2004)

eggahard schrieb:
			
		

> ooh, neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ne
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3655171968&category=32507&rd=1



Ganz sicher, dass das ein Verlust ist?! Über die Auktion bzw. die Gabel wurde im Classic-Forum doch schon diskutiert. Es gab die Vermutung, dass das nur mit Carbon-Look-Folie beklebte Holme sind. Die Verarbeitung der Krone sieht auch nicht sooo hochwertig aus...


----------



## whoa (26. Januar 2004)

@ original_not_me
bitte woanders.. spam ist in diesem thread unerwünscht

@ kingmoe
sollte wahrscheinlich ironisch gemeint sein, passt irgendwie nicht hierher dieser taiwan-rotz :kotz:


----------



## kingmoe (26. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> @ original_not_me
> @ kingmoe
> sollte wahrscheinlich ironisch gemeint sein, passt irgendwie nicht hierher dieser taiwan-rotz :kotz:



exakt!


----------



## roadruner3001 (26. Januar 2004)

so ein schei55....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3655681632&category=32508&rd=1


----------



## bekr (26. Januar 2004)

ein unglück kommt selten allein
mal ist man im kino  geht der projektor kaputt in der besten scene und anschließend zwangs bedingt ein sch... film anschauen und das beste ist diese auktionen zu verpassen  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3655393118&category=9201&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3655413185&category=9198&rd=1

wären die perfekten teile spender gewesen

sch:::::³³


----------



## cibi (26. Januar 2004)

Bei den xtr-Naben ist mir der IE abgeschmiert   
Die HR-xtr + Felge...räusper,ähm... bleibt im Forum ...  

Hab mal nachgeschaut was in den letzten 30 Tagen billig war :

- HR,900er xtr                  16,36
- 2 St. 521,neu                25,50
- Syntace 254                  11
- 900 Kurbel+Blätter          36,06
- 900VR-Nabe+Spanner       9,39
- 737 Kurbel+Blätter          31,50
- xt innenlager,neu             5,50
- xt schnellsp.,neu             2,50
- Salsa sattelsp.,neu          5,50
- 1 Avid SD 7                    8,50


----------



## pianaura (26. Januar 2004)

... ich fürchte nur der Hintergrund ist nicht Teil der Auktion...  
http://cgi6.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewSellersOtherItems&userid=spanierjuan&include=0&since=-1&sort=3&rows=50


----------



## Kokopelli (3. Februar 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

        

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3655815553&category=22694&rd=1

Das glaub ich jetzt nicht, wie konnt ich das denn verschlafen?????


Gruß Koko*untröstlich*


----------



## kingmoe (3. Februar 2004)

Wenn bloß der Versandkram nicht oft so umständlich wäre. Naja, und ich wusste damit auch wirklich nichts anzufangen, außer ihn an die Wand zu hängen... Aber vielleicht taucht er ja nochmal dort auf?!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3656918824&category=22679&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beenert (5. Februar 2004)

Ich könnte wirklich ko****...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=30746&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## kingmoe (5. Februar 2004)

beenert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte wirklich ko****...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=30746&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1



So einen farbig eloxierten Zaskar-Rahmen in der Größe zu einem halbwegs vernünftigen Preis suche ich seit rund 2 Jahren. Da hat der Käufer echt Glück gehabt - und dem Verkäufer sind rund 300 Euro durch die Lappen gegangen... So ein verdammter Mist


----------



## rasaldul (8. Februar 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3658508438
da steht einmal schon nicht "u-brake" im text und schon wird sie günstig - leider hab ich´s verpennt


----------



## rasaldul (13. Februar 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3659342972

wenn auch nicht echte rollercams - aber schön sind die suntour doch 
und in germoney wären diese rollercams 450 wert


----------



## andy1 (13. Februar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3659342972
> 
> wenn auch nicht echte rollercams - aber schön sind die suntour doch
> und in germoney wären diese rollercams 450 wert


Naja, das mit den 450Euro wage ich trotzdem zu bezweifeln...

Ausserdem will keiner Teile die wie in einer Explosionszeichnung aussehen


----------



## olli (13. Februar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3659342972
> 
> wenn auch nicht echte rollercams - aber schön sind die suntour doch
> und in germoney wären diese rollercams 450 wert


Ja, wenn er sie einzeln verkauft und lange genug ZEIT dazwischen lässt...


----------



## SatanicKing (14. Februar 2004)

Gestern erst IBS Vorbau!
Unter 30!


----------



## BonelessChicken (14. Februar 2004)

@ SatanicKing: so teuer?   *mirsorgenmach* 

Ich will dir ja keine Illusionen rauben, aber Dich könnten dieser und dieser und dieser Thread hier interessieren...    

"es ist nicht alles Titan, was matt schimmert (oder so ähnlich...)"


----------



## zurkoe (16. Februar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3659342972
> 
> wenn auch nicht echte rollercams - aber schÃ¶n sind die suntour doch
> und in germoney wÃ¤ren diese rollercams â¬450 wert



Die Auktion hatte ich auch gesehen. Der VerkÃ¤ufer bestÃ¤tigte mir allerdings meine Vermutung: aus diesem "Set" liesse sich keine komplette Bremse aufbauen, also nur zu Ersatzzwecken zu gebrauchen. Er hat allerdings wenige Tage vorher eine Komplette Rollercam fÃ¼r 22 $ losgeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (16. Februar 2004)

Mir ist gestern was passiert 

Hatte jetzt schon eine Woche lang ein uraltes, komplett XTR ausgestattetes Mountaincycle San Andreas mit Suspenders Federgabel und Prostop Bremsanlage bei ebay beobachtet und gestern abend war Stichtag.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=30745&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

Ich sitze also schon siegessicher vorm PC, einen sekundengenauen Funkwecker neben dem Monitor, will mein Gebot in den letzten paar Sekunden eingeben und genau in dem Moment sind die Batterien von meiner verxxxxten Funkmaus leer und einen Augenblick später war das schöne Bike futsch    

Gibt´s das?


----------



## gurkenfolie (16. Februar 2004)

> Und dass die eigentliche Biet-Party erst in den letzten Minuten so richtig abgeht, dürfte sich auch bei eBay-Neulingen rumgesprochen haben, oder?!?


----------



## Ganimed! (16. Februar 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

>



Und dass die eigentliche Biet-Party erst in den letzten Minuten so richtig abgeht, dürfte sich auch bei eBay-Neulingen rumgesprochen haben, oder?!? 



Ja ja, über den Satz hab ich nach der Auktion auch noch nachgedacht, welche Ironie doch darin steckt


----------



## gurkenfolie (16. Februar 2004)

> OBACHT LEUTE!
> Der Montag findet diese Woche schon am Sonntag statt ;-) Jetzt war schon der zweite Interessent zum Ansehen hier und auch er sagte beim Gehen was - genau wie der erste - vom Auktionsende am Montag......
> Da steht zwar, dass die Auktion am Montag den 16.02. endet,
> 
> ...



aha. der hats echt drauf


----------



## degu (16. Februar 2004)

[Klugscheissmod on]

Hallo,

hatte auch schon dasselbe Problem.
Deshalb gehe ich nur noch mit meinem Notebook bei Ebay jagen.
Wenn was schief geht, kann man immer noch mit dem Touchpad arbeiten.   

Gruß

degu

[Klugscheissmod off]


----------



## kingmoe (22. Februar 2004)

Mal wieder ein nicht edles aber sehr seltenes GT-Teil verpennt. Ohne Triple Triangle, das gibt es nicht mehr so oft - und gar nicht zu dem Preis... Zum Glück habe ich schon so eins in weiß, aber ich ärgere mich trotzdem  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=32508&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenack (22. Februar 2004)

:kotz:        

schöner Stahlrahmen... und erst die Ausfallenden....


----------



## cibi (22. Februar 2004)

sevenack schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:
> 
> schöner Stahlrahmen... und erst die Ausfallenden....



Den Rahmen gab es Januar 2003 gleich dutzendweise bei Radsport Borneman im Ausverkauf für ~ 60 Euros.
Hätte damals wohl besser noch ein paar mehr mitnehmen sollen...


----------



## kingmoe (23. Februar 2004)

Ein bisschen off topic, aber trotzdem ärgerlich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2789529971&category=22559

AARRRGGHH  

Warum verschenkt er das Teil nicht gleich...


----------



## BonelessChicken (23. Februar 2004)

Wie geil ist das denn?
Zitat aus obiger, von Kingmoe geposteter Auktion: "Achselpads hinten"
Schluss mit hässlichen Schweißflecken unter den Achseln oder wie?  
Der gute Mann meinte sicher Axle Pegs... Herrlich diese Stilblüten bei den Beschreibungen.


----------



## sevenack (24. Februar 2004)

cibinium schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rahmen gab es Januar 2003 gleich dutzendweise bei Radsport Borneman im Ausverkauf für ~ 60 Euros.
> Hätte damals wohl besser noch ein paar mehr mitnehmen sollen...



jep, hättest Du 
Danke für die Info; hab mal nachgefragt, sind alle weg....


----------



## bugmtb (25. Februar 2004)

Da wartet man eine ganze Woche auf diesen s***** Rahmen, und dan gibts genau eine 1/4 Stunde vorher Netzwerkprobleme , die es vorher noch nie gab !!!!!!!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=32508&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Grove (25. Februar 2004)

Kaufrausch.... mist.... ich frag mich wie ich den ganzen shid jetzt bezahlen soll..... ich ahne schlimmes, am Ende des Monats werde ich die Zähne in die Wand schlagen müssen


----------



## gurkenfolie (25. Februar 2004)

ich war grad im keller und hab mir ein bier geholt

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9200&item=3661945538&ssPageName=STRK:MEBDW:IT


----------



## Kokopelli (25. Februar 2004)

War auch besser so!

Nichts für ungut, aber was willst du mit dem Ochsenkalle-Dreck im Klassikforum??????????

gruß Koko*keeper of the trolls*


----------



## azraelcars (25. Februar 2004)

ich denke,das bier war doch die bessere investition in die eigene persönlichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (25. Februar 2004)

> ich denke,das bier war doch die bessere investition in die eigene persönlichkeit






> War auch besser so!
> 
> Nichts für ungut, aber was willst du mit dem Ochsenkalle-Dreck im Klassikforum??????????
> 
> gruß Koko*keeper of the trolls*




ich hätt das bier dann nie mehr mit den zähnen aufmachen müssen


----------



## popp (26. Februar 2004)

..der hat sich was beim ochsenkalle-dreck gedacht---der jung!


----------



## sharky (26. Februar 2004)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> Da wartet man eine ganze Woche auf diesen s***** Rahmen, und dan gibts genau eine 1/4 Stunde vorher Netzwerkprobleme , die es vorher noch nie gab !!!!!!!!!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=32508&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1



hmmmm, das ging ja richtig vom preis her! hab ihn bei mir wieder rausgeschmissen aus dem beobachten, weil ich dachte er passt eh net ins budget


----------



## Horst Link (29. Februar 2004)

oooooh ne - kaum verlässt man das haus....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3663902514&category=58083

na ja bleib ich halt drin!


----------



## kingmoe (2. März 2004)

Fast rechtzeitig noch dran gedacht, doch dann...
Wenn mein Rechner nur schneller booten würde, hätte es noch gereicht.
3,50 Euro!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...1&category=7295&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Rallye-Boy (3. März 2004)

Ich hatte sie auch auf'm Zettel. Aber da ich die gleiche Stütze vor einer Woche für 22 Öros gekauft hatte...


----------



## eggahard (16. März 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=32507&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

...hätt ich Sie bloß hier genommen, dann wäre mir der Kackreiz erspart geblieben. Zweitgebot ignoriert, dafür freundliche Begrüßung auf ebay.UK  Aber ist ja auch nicht wichtig, Hauptsache die Gebühren kassiert... Dafür von meiner seite ein dickes fettes "PIEP YOU" an die Bucht, so...


----------



## m(A)ui (17. März 2004)

ob das mit rechten dingen zugeht...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2793503209&category=9193






mpag m(A)ui


----------



## Deleted 1655 (17. März 2004)

m(A)ui schrieb:
			
		

> ob das mit rechten dingen zugeht...



Hi !

Ich glaube nicht. Ich habe mit den Verkäufer Kontakt aufgenommen wegen Versandkosten etc er Antwortete "ab 1200 EURO Versandkosten Frei".

Merkwürdig war auch das der Anbieter in Österreich gemeldet ist und als Ort London/Grossbritanien angegeben hat.

Wollte kurz vor schluß bieten aber mir war die Sache doch zu Riskant.

Wenn das Fahrrad wirklich jemand ersteigert hat und er bekommt das Bike....Hut ab vor den Schnapper des Jahrhunderts......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (17. März 2004)

war aber definitiv mehrfach bei einer ebay USA Auktion zu sehen...
sehr suspekt!


----------



## andy2 (17. März 2004)

finger weg das ist betrug fragt mal nach abholung da kommen dann die ausreden


ad


----------



## bugmtb (22. März 2004)

Das war wohl wirklich ein Geschenk.....  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=27947&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## sharky (22. März 2004)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> Merkwürdig war auch das der Anbieter in Österreich gemeldet ist und als Ort London/Grossbritanien angegeben hat.....



naja, so sachen sieht man öfter daß manche es net peilen mit der ortsangabe. hatte auch schon ein paar auktionen bei denen als land USA drin stand und dann im text "das bike kann in .... / NRW besichtigt werden" oder so ähnlich.

außerdem, was will man von nem schluchtensch... erwarten


----------



## bugmtb (22. März 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem, was will man von nem schluchtensch... erwarten




.....ich hoffe schon, das du damit nicht uns Ö meinst


----------



## Bateman (22. März 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> naja, so sachen sieht man öfter daß manche es net peilen mit der ortsangabe. hatte auch schon ein paar auktionen bei denen als land USA drin stand und dann im text "das bike kann in .... / NRW besichtigt werden" oder so ähnlich.
> 
> außerdem, was will man von nem schluchtensch... erwarten



das kommt daher dass es einige Leute gibt, dich bei ebay angemeldet haben bevor es in D Ebay gab...und dann steht dort USA als Ort...

BAteman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (22. März 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> das kommt daher dass es einige Leute gibt, dich bei ebay angemeldet haben bevor es in D Ebay gab...und dann steht dort USA als Ort...
> 
> BAteman


Ja, ********, so früh hab ich mcih bei Ebay gar nicht angemeldet und trotzdem stand zu meiner Verwunderung in einigen Auktionen von mir "Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika" drinnen.
Ich konnte es manchmal noch ändern aber bei den nächsten das Gleiche dann konnte ich nicht mal die Versandkosten korrekt eingeben, war ja nicht vorgesehen für D.

Also nicht immer direkt vorverurteilen.


----------



## m(A)ui (22. März 2004)

verdammt, verdammt, verdammt!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3666678885&category=9201

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3667287636&category=7295

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3666727490&category=7295

 

canndalle!    
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3666701625&category=9198

gruß
m(A)ui


----------



## Bateman (22. März 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nicht immer direkt vorverurteilen.



nee nee, würd ich niemals tun...  

Bateman


----------



## Deer (22. März 2004)

Na Geil,da läuft da mal ne King HR-Nabe in ner vernünftigen Farbe und irgendeiner schnappt sie mir weg  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...3&category=7295&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

Also,wer ist der Glückspilz?


----------



## Ganimed! (22. März 2004)

Ist mir zwar nicht direkt durch die Lappen gegangen, weil ich´s ja selber schon habe, aber bei dem Preis hätte man ruhig zuschlagen können   

Okay, man weiß halt nicht genau in welchem Zustand sich das Teil befindet.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...8&category=9198&sspagename=STRK:MEBDW:IT&rd=1

Ist doch wohl mal echt ein Saupreis, wenn man überlegt, dass die Dinger teilweise auch schon für weit über 400 Euro weggegangen sind


----------



## kingmoe (23. März 2004)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, man weiß halt nicht genau in welchem Zustand sich das Teil befindet.



...und genau deshalb habe ich es lieber gelassen. Die Beschreibung war mir für so einen exklusiven Artikel etwas zu dürftig, da fragt man sich natürlich: Warum?! Sollte es echt in einem vernünftigen Zustand sein, ist der Preis ohne Frage ein Schnapper.


----------



## kingmoe (23. März 2004)

Deer schrieb:
			
		

> Na Geil,da läuft da mal ne King HR-Nabe in ner vernünftigen Farbe und irgendeiner schnappt sie mir weg
> 
> Also,wer ist der Glückspilz?



Der "Glückspilz" sollte sich besser schön bedeckt halten, ich hasse solche abgekarteten Geschichten, wo andere Mitbieter hinterrücks ausgeschaltet werden!


----------



## andy1 (23. März 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Glückspilz" sollte sich besser schön bedeckt halten, ich hasse solche abgekarteten Geschichten, wo andere Mitbieter hinterrücks ausgeschaltet werden!


sowas gibts öfter mal  

Naja, ist der Anbieter doch selber schuld wenn er es vorher abbricht - oder er hat sich mit jemnad zu beiderseitiger Zufriedenheit geeinigt...

Oder es stimmt wirklich was dort als Argument steht  

Aber auch Ebay ist da nicht unschuldigt - bei solchen Gebühren


----------



## gruenbaer (24. März 2004)

Tja, war das nun der Fehler meines Lebens?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3668525799&indexURL=4#ebayphotohosting

Er hätte mir (aus hier nicht interessierenden Gründen) den Vortritt gelassen. (deswegen gönn ich's ihm ohne Neid, wenn's klappt).

Irritiert haben mich dann die Angabe 1"-Steuerrohr (beim Ti Lite ????) worin er sich eigentlich nicht irren kann, wenn er den Rahmen gefahren hat. Und außerdem:
War das Photo nicht schon mehrfach bei U.S.-Auktionen zu sehen????
Seine Bewertungen kann er doch aber kaum gefaked haben ...

Bin ich zu unflexibel .... ?


Fragen über Fragen .....


----------



## nimmersatt (24. März 2004)

ja der hätte dir gepasst und es ist genau so einer wie ich fahre...
und er fährt sich sehr gut - von meinen Titanen ist er der meistgefahrene (und wird auch fürs Grobe hergenommen)

allerdings ist das Auftreiben einer guten 1" Gabel eine Herausforderung!
(ich fahre eine Atom Race, wie du ja eh weisst) 
Das Sattelstützenmass ist natürlich 27,0 - ich habs jetzt aber aufgerieben und meinen Red-Bull-Adapter ins Altmetall gekickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (24. März 2004)

pace rc36 kann man ja auch auf 1" umrüsten ...

dann geh ich mich jedzd ne runde ärgern .... 
obwohl, neeeee, lieber ne runde ti fahren ... 

Grüße in die zurückliegende Jahreszeit!
Dirk


----------



## beenert (29. März 2004)

Ich sag nur "Carratec"  
Das wär doch mal `ne güstige Stadtschlampe gewesen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...5&category=9193&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Ganimed! (29. März 2004)

beenert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur "Carratec"
> Das wär doch mal `ne güstige Stadtschlampe gewesen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...5&category=9193&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1




Ein "Carratec"   wäre zur Abwechslung auch mal was, aber wenn, dann ein Teambow oder Tibow. Ich bin ja auch eigentlich ein Freund von farbenfrohen Designs bei Bikes, aber das Bike aus der Auktion schaut ja aus als kommt´s vom Fasching     

Is wohl mal in nen Farbtopf gefallen oder so  :kotz:


----------



## Horst Link (18. April 2004)

Lieber Herr Moderator - Es folgt eine Klageschrift. Ihrer herausragenden Rolle und der damit verbundenen forumsinternen Kontrollorgane durchaus bewusst, muss ich folgendes verkünden: Ebay suckt und zwar erheblich 

Zum besseren Verständnis: Das Objekt der Begierde...Obwohl das Suntour Gelumpe   

Hat heute ordentlich Geld gespart: Horst


----------



## ZeFlo (18. April 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Herr Moderator - Es folgt eine Klageschrift. Ihrer herausragenden Rolle und der damit verbundenen forumsinternen Kontrollorgane durchaus bewusst, muss ich folgendes verkünden: Ebay suckt und zwar erheblich
> 
> Zum besseren Verständnis: Das Objekt der Begierde...Obwohl das Suntour Gelumpe
> 
> Hat heute ordentlich Geld gespart: Horst



hach horscht, ich versteh dich, wirklich ganz ehrlich, aber ich musste was gegen meinen frust tun, schliesslich war ich nicht teilchenbeschleunigen. und ehrlich ich tu's nimmer, nächstes jahr geh ich erst zum teilchenbeschleunigen nach zurigo, dann hast du ebay für dich allein am sonntag nachmittag 

derjetztdreilaufradsätzemitma40hat 
flo


----------



## Horst Link (19. April 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> derjetztdreilaufradsätzemitma40hat
> flo



Das hätteste du nun aber besser für dich behalten


----------



## ZeFlo (19. April 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Das hätteste du nun aber besser für dich behalten


 *ICH BIN SCHLECHT!
**ICH BIN SCHLECHT!
**ICH BIN SCHLECHT!
*wenn ich noch einen finde kriegts du einen ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schuldbewusst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 flo


----------



## bekr (23. Mai 2004)

mit  "Vollständiger Nokon Zügesatz." meinte er  brems- und schalt-set
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3678104371&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## posh26 (24. Mai 2004)

Ich könnte kotzen.... :kotz: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...8&category=9201&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

da warte ich wochen bis eine geboten wird und dann verpenne ich es auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posh26 (24. Mai 2004)

und noch so'n ding...pech muß man haben   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=56193&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## ibislover (24. Mai 2004)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> und noch so'n ding...pech muß man haben
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=56193&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


wie war das doch gleich mit der kohle!?  


gruß,
phil


----------



## posh26 (25. Mai 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> wie war das doch gleich mit der kohle!?
> 
> 
> gruß,
> phil



pech bezog sich auf die nicht vorhandenen euronen... 
wieso, haste die guten stücke noch?  ...ist ja bald juni   

so long...
chris


----------



## nordstadt (25. Mai 2004)

Gone in 60 seconds bzw Win 2k absturz 60sec vor Auktionsende....

 

ATAC 

Notamused

Chris


----------



## kingmoe (15. Juni 2004)

XTR 900er STI für 34,- Euro - und ich Depp guck Fußball...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3681919966&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juni 2004)

Tja, wie war das? Ich Depp guck Fußball? JEPP!

A-Tac II

Verdammt!

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (15. Juni 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wie war das? Ich Depp guck Fußball? JEPP!
> 
> A-Tac II
> 
> ...



Koko, die nächsten Wochen werden hart für uns


----------



## $cannondale$ (15. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Dieses absolute Sahneteil ist mir um einen läppischen Euro vor der Nase weggeschnappt worden (war bei Auktionsende arbeiten). Hat ein paar Tage gedauert bis ich den Schock überwunden hatte...  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3677182908&ssPageName=ADME:X:ON:DE:2 

Falls jemand eine Manitou 3,4 oder 5 abzugeben hat, bitte melden.

$cannondale$


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juni 2004)

Moooment, das ist doch nur eine Magnum!

Beim Verkäufer dürften die Sektkorken geknallt haben...wohl eher was für den 'Manche investieren in Gold...'-Thread.

Bei Ebay gibt es oft genug Manitous 3,4,EFC für 80-120 .

also keine Panik.

Gruß Koko


----------



## Cycleshark (17. Juni 2004)

......http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3678611654.....

hmmm...wobei is gar nich so schlimm.....$32...orischinol wtb......für hinten+vorne...und dann noch neu....und schwarz.....neee....wär mir eh zu teuer gewesen....   

sniff uncle pete


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Juni 2004)

...  ...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27948&item=3684826387&rd=1

 ciao
 flo


----------



## WODAN (1. Juli 2004)

King Steuersatz für 13 Euro 

War aber wahrscheinlich schon einmal hier drin, der muß einen ganzen Container voller alter Teile haben


----------



## kingmoe (12. Juli 2004)

Buhuhuhu, ein altes Winora mit elektrischer BROWNING-SCHALTUNG. Wie 1989 beim ersten GT Xizang, schnüff...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5106075762&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Für schlappe 144,- Taler...


----------



## olli (12. Juli 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Buhuhuhu, ein altes Winora mit elektrischer BROWNING-SCHALTUNG. Wie 1989 beim ersten GT Xizang, schnüff...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5106075762&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> Für schlappe 144,- Taler...



Nicht traurig sein. Andy1 und ich sind auch überboten worden...


----------



## sevenack (17. Juli 2004)

im sturm spazieren kann sehr schön sein....
aber was für eine ernüchterung, wenn man
die zeit vergisst und nach hause kommt...

mojo für lächerliche 190,-


----------



## wildbiker (18. Juli 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5107769493&rd=1

Gefällt mir irgendwie (weiß nich bin irgendwie so der typ, die was haben muss was nich jeder 2. hat ), weil such außerdem noch nen hardtail. schade nur, dass der rahmen zu groß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (18. Juli 2004)

schade nur dass ich in einem finanziellen tief bin ... 
aber ich will ein pro fro oder fro in grün haben! *g*


----------



## m(A)ui (1. August 2004)

ein bridgestone für 6.- !!!!!!!!!!!
          

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5111596221&rd=1


----------



## odelay (1. August 2004)

hab besser nicht mal in Richtung ebay gedacht zum Zeitpunkt des Auktionsendes, sonst wär ich vielleicht doch noch in Versuchung gekommen:
Bontrager Road 
könnte das wirklich der einzige in Dtl. sein, hat schon mal einer einen life gesehen? Und wer hat ihn jetzt ?


----------



## Protorix (1. August 2004)

ja das road lite is sehr schoen, das kann auch gut sein dass es das einzige ist, 
ich hab vergebens jemanden in meinem bekanntenkreis gesucht der 
"irgendein rennrad" sucht ... (um ihn dann irgendwann einen anderen rahmen zwischen die felgen zu bauen *G*) hat nicht geklappt ... 

das bridgestone fuer 6 euro ist sehr hart :-(


----------



## m(A)ui (2. August 2004)

der CDeger hat auch ein bonti Roadbike
hab ich auch schon live gesehen: sehr hübsch & sooo filigran!

maui, immer noch dem bridgestone nachtrauernd


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. August 2004)

Ich war/ bin auf der Suche nach einem 50-51er Stahlrahmen für meinen Bruder, seiner is zu klein geworden, bzw. er zu groß  , die Komponenten vom alten werd ich übernehmen. Tja, Rocky Mountain Hammer...  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3690921193&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
Is das Geld wert, allerdings bin ich im nachhinein doch froh, dass ich ihn net hab, weil mein Bruder weiß das eh net zu schätzen, aber mir hätt's gefallen, whatever...


----------



## odelay (3. August 2004)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Rocky Mountain Hammer.



500 DM für den reinen Rahmen sind aber schon ein Liebhaberpreis für das Teil


----------



## $cannondale$ (5. August 2004)

Hallo!

Da fehlt mir für mein neues Projekt nur noch dieses eine Teil und ich verschlafe die Auktion. Und der Preis geht voll in Ordnung...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3690683661&ssPageName=ADME:B:DS:DE:28

Wenn noch jemand eine Control-Tech Sattelstütze in 31,6 rumliegen haben sollte bitte melden.

$cannondale$


----------



## Andyman (6. August 2004)

ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen beitrag, mir ist nämlich nix durch die lappen gegangen, aber:
ich hab mir nen vorbau geholt, den ich so noch nie gesehen hatte, nennt sich a-tac DH
ein normaler a-tac war immer ein Jugendtraum von mir.

ist dieses teil:
ein klassiker?
selten?
Was besonderes?
ne fälschung?
käse aus der neuzeit?
früher mal teuer und heut will´s immer noch keiner haben?
was darf sowas kosten?
was hat der mal gekostet?
aus welcher zeit kommt der?
vorne an der lenkerklemmung ist nen haufen material dran, das teil ist sauschwer, mit 4 klemmschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (21. September 2004)

wenn man dafür noch irgendwo pedale finden würde, wär's ja ein interessanter klassiker gewesen...   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=7101495367&rd=1


----------



## cdeger (21. September 2004)

m(A)ui schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man dafür noch irgendwo pedale finden würde, wär's ja ein interessanter klassiker gewesen...



Na und - wo ist das Problem?


----------



## m(A)ui (21. September 2004)

greisderwitzigseinwill schrieb:
			
		

> Na und - wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Cycleshark (21. September 2004)

....immer wieder was neues (altes)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7102589113

greez uncle pete


----------



## Protorix (17. Oktober 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7106965460&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

ich hatte allerdings auch keine lust grosse geschäfte mit usa zu machen 
ausserdem koennte es auch ein taos sein ...


dennoch billig


----------



## popeye (17. Oktober 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> hab besser nicht mal in Richtung ebay gedacht zum Zeitpunkt des Auktionsendes, sonst wär ich vielleicht doch noch in Versuchung gekommen:
> Bontrager Road
> könnte das wirklich der einzige in Dtl. sein, hat schon mal einer einen life gesehen? Und wer hat ihn jetzt ?



Na, also so selten kann das nicht sein! Vor einigen Monaten hab ich mal einen Radservice Konstanz-Thread eröffnet, indem so einige alte Schätzchen rumstehen, auch eben so ein Road Lite unter anderem. Hat sich keiner drauf gemeldet, zwischenzeitlich ist es Nr. 5 in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VmaxJunkie (25. Oktober 2004)

K A C K E ! ! !

   Das haste nu davon, wennde den golden Herbst zum Radfahren verschwendest und nicht, wie jeder vernünftige Mensch, nur vor'm Rechner rumhängst...    

guggsduda:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7109163598&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## Cycleshark (25. Oktober 2004)

check one check two


----------



## cibi (26. Oktober 2004)

VmaxJunkie schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das haste nu davon, wennde wie jeder unvernünftige Mensch nur vor'm Rechner rumhängst aber "Godfather of the Fatboys" andere Angebote nicht checkst...



Gecheckt? One,Two...One too...

Pete,manchmal brauchen Sie schon etwas mehr um zu verstehen...  

Have fun
cibi


----------



## VmaxJunkie (26. Oktober 2004)

Na danke auch für die umfangreichen PMs zwecks zweimal hingucken. Aber irgendwie versteh ich Euch nicht. Ist doch einundderselbe Artikel, den Ihr mir da vorgeschlagen habt... Steht zwar immernoch drin, is aber als "Sofort Kaufen" ziemlich sofort gekauft worden...

>>Oder welchen Teil von "Das Angebot ist beendet" versteh ich da nich...<<

einsvonbeidem:blindorconfused:navydavy


----------



## kingmoe (26. Oktober 2004)

Merkwürdigerweise steht es noch bei seinen "Anderen Artikel des Verkäufers"...

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQgotopageZ1QQsassZretrokultQQsosortorderZ1QQsosortpropertyZ1

Ist aber vorbei... Ebay-Fehler oder ein neues Phänomen, dass ich noch nicht kenne?!


----------



## VmaxJunkie (26. Oktober 2004)

Yup, da hatte ich auch grad geklickt und gewundert.

Bei weiterem Auftreten solcher Unregelmäßigkeiten sollte man Herrn oder Frau E.Bucht wohl mal mit der Nase reinditschen...

Aber danke für die Anteilnahme, Darvin (auchwenndiemeinschaltwerknichtrötermacht...)


----------



## olli (26. Oktober 2004)

VmaxJunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Yup, da hatte ich auch grad geklickt und gewundert.
> 
> Bei weiterem Auftreten solcher Unregelmäßigkeiten sollte man Herrn oder Frau E.Bucht wohl mal mit der Nase reinditschen...
> 
> Aber danke für die Anteilnahme, Darvin (auchwenndiemeinschaltwerknichtrötermacht...)


Ja ist vorbei. Ich hatte auch nur eines zu verkaufen. Hätte ich es lieber hier inserieren sollen? Ist Hibike schon ausverkauft? Ist doch eh nicht so toll wie das Paul (aber auch nicht so teuer ) 

Warum es nicht aus der Liste verschwindetz, weiss ich nicht, der Trek ist auch verkauft und immer noch zu sehen...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (26. Oktober 2004)

Tja,

wenn hier auch nur ein halbwegs klassischer Rahmen bei gewesen ist, hat es sich für den Käufer aufjedenfall gelohnt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7108824331&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


...und hier das gleiche mit den Gabeln:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7108827741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Schmirgel (26. Oktober 2004)

...angesichst der Tasache, was man für Altstahl gerade beim Schrott bekommt, hat es sich so oder so gelohnt  (und radtechnisch eh, selbst wenn kein "Klassiker" dabei ist...)

Die Gabeln hatte ich auch entdeckt, aber irgendwie war mir das doch zu stressig... Und das dann bei 28 Rahmen...


----------



## kettenklemmer (30. Oktober 2004)

Ohne Worte  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85115&item=7110949018&rd=1

Gruß, Wuschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (30. Oktober 2004)

kettenklemmer schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Worte
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85115&item=7110949018&rd=1
> 
> Gruß, Wuschi


Was denn ?
Läuft doch noch...
oder meinst du das "Unikat" mit dem verkehrten Schriftzug ?
Dann wäre das aber der falsche Fred...


----------



## azraelcars (30. Oktober 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn ?
> Läuft doch noch...
> oder meinst du das "Unikat" mit dem verkehrten Schriftzug ?
> Dann wäre das aber der falsche Fred...



das heisst richtig"unikat mit einen nachträglich und verkehrt 
herum aufgeklebten schriftzug"  .so kann man auch unikate
 produzieren.


----------



## kingmoe (30. Oktober 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> das heisst richtig"unikat mit einen nachträglich und verkehrt
> herum aufgeklebten schriftzug"  .so kann man auch unikate
> produzieren.



www.wieverar$cheichebaykäufer.de

Ohne Worte...


----------



## Protorix (30. Oktober 2004)

der hat hart gesoffen als er den aufkleber draufgemacht hat, 
das steht fest


----------



## bekr (1. November 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110271022&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


gibt es, nicht kann nicht sein aarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggg

einmal ist man sich sicher das nichts gescheites läuft und doch hat man den tag verpeilt

sc....e³


----------



## kingmoe (1. November 2004)

Ich suche schon ewig eine mind. 22,5mm lange 1 1/8" Brücke für ´ne Mag21 - und dann verpasse ich wegen eines vefi*kten Tatorts diese Auktion (15,50 Euro):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7106927156&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT

Sogar den Wecker im Handy hatte ich gestellt - und dann lässt meine Frau es nach einem Anruf im Auto liegen!!! Da bimmelt es wahrscheinlich immer noch...

Also: Zahle 30,- Euro für so eine Brücke, Ahead oder Gewinde ist mittlerweile egal! Hilfe!!!


----------



## andy1 (4. November 2004)

Klein-MTB-Rahmen

war doch billig, oder ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7109754076

Er hat nur so schnell die Bilder rausgenommen...


----------



## olli (4. November 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Klein-MTB-Rahmen
> 
> war doch billig, oder ?
> 
> ...


Vor allem, wenn man weiss, dass für Kompletträder 1500.- Euro gezahlt werden.


----------



## CarstenB (4. November 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem, wenn man weiss, dass für Kompletträder 1500.- Euro gezahlt werden.



...aber nur wenn sie einfarbig pink lackiert sind, diese oeden dreifarbigen lackierungen bringen eigentlich immer einen satten abschlag... 

gruss, Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $cannondale$ (7. November 2004)

Mann oh mann, das hätte ein "Schnapper" werden können...

Für den Endpreis geht manchmal nur die Pepperoni-Gabel weg und hier hängt noch ein ganzer Rahmen dran.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7111164545

Grüße,

$Cannondale$   



SUCHE NOCH IMMER EINE SCHWARZE SYNCROS ODER CONTROLTECH STÜTZE 31,6.


----------



## andy1 (7. November 2004)

da hat doch noch jemand mehr Geld ausgeben wollen....
(m)ein schöner Brodie-Vorbau....  

Die Wahnsinnigen:  



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110593465


----------



## andy1 (7. November 2004)

Mennooooooooooooo,

ich will doch ne 3fach TA-Kurbel haben...

nun habe iuch die verpasst, nur wiel ich mir eine falsche Zeit aufgeschrieben hatte...   

wer hat noch sowas für mich ???

->>> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110626505&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


----------



## azraelcars (7. November 2004)

bei ta kannst du es dir neu kaufen.weiss gerade den link nicht.


----------



## Radebeuler (7. November 2004)

Wer war das, jemand von hier    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110649546&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110651466&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110652322&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110654654&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110656388&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110656388&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT 

...

Wenigstens einen konnte ich mir Ergattern , obwohl ich eigentlich mehr haben wollte  

Es wäre doch für die Allgemeinheit gewesen  


Mfg


----------



## andy1 (7. November 2004)

Radebeuler schrieb:
			
		

> Wer war das, jemand von hier
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110649546&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT
> 
> ...


Hätte auch gern einen davon gehabt aber nun erst durch dich davon erfahren...
Habe einige Shimano-Kataloge, ca. ab 1992 aber nur die Kleinenm, Händlerkataloge ahbe ich erst ab 2000 oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (8. November 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7111316648&ssPageName=STRK:

...dachte es würde erst Heute Abend endenhabs voll verpasst. Aber das nächste Adroit kommt bestimmt, abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Horst Link (16. November 2004)

dropbar für ossis - 

salsa nachbau 1,99eur + specialized/nitto bb-1 für 5,00eur macht ne lockere kombo für den cityracer...


----------



## THO (16. November 2004)

und horst, das ist dir nun durch die lappen gegangen.... oder was soll das hier


----------



## ZeFlo (16. November 2004)

... das frage ich mich auch  ist es sein übliches jammervolles "armerossiniehaterglück" klagen oder steht etwa dahinter eine hämisch grinsende "haossiimexilderichbinhabeuchallegründlichabgezockt" verlautbarung 

flo


----------



## Horst Link (17. November 2004)

Lieber Herr Moderator - diesen zugegebenermaßen sinnlosen Beitrag stellte ich nur deshalb der Öffentlichkeit im Rahmen dieses Threads vor, um die Nerven anderer Forumsmitglieder zu schonen, die bei einem weiteren ebay Thread [Arbeitstitel: 'Ätsch -  das ist euch durch die Lappen gegangen' Thread] blank gelegen hätten. Oder so. Ähnlich.


----------



## m(A)ui (17. November 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> dropbar für ossis -
> 
> salsa nachbau 1,99eur + specialized/nitto bb-1 für 5,00eur macht ne lockere kombo für den cityracer...


den lenker hab ich mir auch geschnappt! 
hab das teil jetzt sogar in 2 versch. breiten (1x für 5.- 1x für 9.-)
echt top!   

m(A)ui


----------



## Horst Link (17. November 2004)

m(A)ui schrieb:
			
		

> den lenker hab ich mir auch geschnappt!
> hab das teil jetzt sogar in 2 versch. breiten (1x für 5.- 1x für 9.-)
> echt top!
> 
> m(A)ui



da sagt doch nochmal einer, dass die ossis von den schwaben nichts lernen


----------



## tonicbikes (22. November 2004)

ohhhh mannnnnn, geiles Weihnachtspaket.................  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77581&item=7115948065&rd=1


----------



## andy1 (22. November 2004)

tonicbikes schrieb:
			
		

> ohhhh mannnnnn, geiles Weihnachtspaket.................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77581&item=7115948065&rd=1


er hätte es einzeln verkaufen solen...


----------



## olli (22. November 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> er hätte es einzeln verkaufen solen...


Kommt schon noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (23. November 2004)

Nein nein nein... XTR 900er Nabensatz für 22,72 Euro.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7113905192&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Mist - aber bleibt ja in der Forums-Familie... Tut mir nur für den Verkäufer leid.


----------



## posh26 (24. November 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt schon noch...



Bevor du alles auf den Markt schmeißt, denk bitte an mich...gerade die Grafton parts (cranks, SC, levers wären nicht schlecht)...---> PM

so long


----------



## olli (24. November 2004)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor du alles auf den Markt schmeißt, denk bitte an mich...gerade die Grafton parts (cranks, SC, levers wären nicht schlecht)...---> PM
> 
> so long


Ich bin nicht mini.tom
Ich denk mir nur, was er damit machen wird...


----------



## CarstenB (3. Dezember 2004)

...nicht bei ebay aber auch "durch die lappen gegangen". glueckwunsch an den, der es gekauft hat!

Merlin Estay 

gruss, carsten


----------



## Protorix (3. Dezember 2004)

das hier ist euch durch die lappen gegangen 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7114787640&ssPageName=ADME:B:BN:CA:1

könig fuer 7 euro


----------



## zaskar76 (3. Dezember 2004)

und ich kauf so viel noname-zeugs für so viel geld


----------



## VmaxJunkie (7. Dezember 2004)

Da denkt man, man ist allein auf weiter Flur weil unbeschriftet uswusf. , aber dann muss man feststellen, dass da doch alle schön versammelt sind.   

Auf Euch ist halt Verlass. So gehört sich das.  







http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=7117290070


----------



## Ganimed! (7. Dezember 2004)

152 Euro   

Naja, bei dem Zustand des Vierkannts und dann noch Löcher in den Stern gebohrt und fehlende Decals    

Meine CQP Titanium Kurbeln sind dagegen noch top erhalten


----------



## olli (7. Dezember 2004)

Das ist Euch durch die Lappen gegangen.   
Oh Gott...nochmal 100 Bikes aufbauen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7118564383


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (7. Dezember 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Euch durch die Lappen gegangen.
> Oh Gott...nochmal 100 Bikes aufbauen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7118564383


Viel Spass damit Olli ....


----------



## Cycleshark (8. Dezember 2004)

... war klein schlechter deal... mit briiser kurbeln... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7118210591&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## stylzdavis (14. Dezember 2004)

GRRRRRR........ ÄRGER!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7118767799&ssPageName=ADME:B:WN:DE:1

Da werde ich lange dran zu knabbern haben, war ein schönes Schnäppchen, was man auch guten Gewissens mal ausreiten kann. (und so schön schwarz  )

Naja kommt ja immer mal was! Krieg ich wenigstens kein Ärger mit der Freundin!


----------



## azraelcars (14. Dezember 2004)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> GRRRRRR........ ÄRGER!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7118767799&ssPageName=ADME:B:WN:DE:1
> 
> ...




da war ich auch fast dran,jedoch ist mir vorgekommen,das der untere teil des steuerkopfs nach hinten ein wenig gestaucht ist.


----------



## stylzdavis (14. Dezember 2004)

Oh, das hatte ich gar nicht gesehen, könnte aber auch ne Täuschung vom Foto sein. Sowas sollte man aber im Text erwähnt haben, wäre sonst ne Mega Frechheit. Was solls jetzt hats wer anders, der wird es feststellen ....


----------



## Horst Link (14. Dezember 2004)

So eine Schei$e mit der Schei$e hier   

King in schwarz - schnief

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7117669646


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (15. Dezember 2004)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, das hatte ich gar nicht gesehen, könnte aber auch ne Täuschung vom Foto sein. Sowas sollte man aber im Text erwähnt haben, wäre sonst ne Mega Frechheit. Was solls jetzt hats wer anders, der wird es feststellen ....


Glaube auch dass es durch den Fotoapparat entstanden ist, halt Weitwinkelmäßige Verzerrung. War ja echt ein Schnäppchen...

Der King weniger, glaueb ich habe nochwas in Schwarz rumliegen aber schwarz ist doch nicht schön....


----------



## andy2 (15. Dezember 2004)

erstens heisst der thread glaube ich nicht .....was mir für ein schnäppchen durch die lappen gegangen ist und zweitens ist ein logoloser king in gutem zustand schon recht selten und bei dem dollarkurs nicht mal teuer


a
d


----------



## Horst Link (15. Dezember 2004)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> erstens heisst der thread glaube ich nicht .....was mir für ein schnäppchen durch die lappen gegangen ist und zweitens ist ein logoloser king in gutem zustand schon recht selten und bei dem dollarkurs nicht mal teuer
> 
> 
> a
> d



aber ganz genau. falls sie, herr andi eins, mir einen solchen king vermachen könnten, wäre ich höchst entzückt...


----------



## rasaldul (15. Dezember 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> aber ganz genau. falls sie, herr andi eins, mir einen solchen king vermachen könnten, wäre ich höchst entzückt...


...natürlich zum amtlichen eurokurs, der da ca. EUR 58,20 wäre 

p.s.: wer jetzt sagt "das ist mir aber zu wenig für meinen schwarzen king!", der wird verstehen warum er eigentlich günstig war.


----------



## Steffen04 (15. Dezember 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5146680901&rd=1 

So ein shit, wär ein richtiger Schnapp geworden, Glückwunsch an andre...
Dachte ich wäre der einzige, der das BikeTech Logo auf den schlechten Bildern gesehen hatte. Naja, sei es drum ...


----------



## bekr (19. Dezember 2004)

was seltenes und leicht auch noch

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7120946407&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Horst Link (19. Dezember 2004)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> was seltenes und leicht auch noch
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7120946407&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT



Diese Runde ging nach Double Dee...  

PS: Dann wäre ja auch geklärt wie HI-E Naben original in schwarz aussehen. Einfach schöööön.


----------



## zocker (26. Dezember 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=7122402792&rd=1


----------



## bekr (27. Dezember 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7122924196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

auf die felgen war ich ja scharf aber dennoch schnäppchen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5151336390&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

nur schade das teil in den staaten ist hier old germany wäre sie mehrmals weg gewesen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7122957929&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## HOLZWURM (27. Dezember 2004)

Junge junge

Du surfst ja schon bis nach Amerika.

Ist ja ne Wucht !!!!


Ist Dein Kindergarten auch zwischen den Tagen geschlossen?

Nicht ebay-gaffen- kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (27. Dezember 2004)

daß das kindergarten  zu ist ist naicht das schlimme sondern wenn du nicht weihnachten feierst(kein christ) sondern das rest hat ja auch noch zu und fürs radln ist hier im hohen norden  sch. wetter+sch... straßen

aber noch schlimmer  kommts noch 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77611&item=7122077237&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

und das gegen stück  nach dem der verkäufer erst  nach dem 3 oder 4 einstellen des artikels los geworden ist und ich hab wieder mal die zeit verpennt. gggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...........................
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42329&item=7120225761&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


erst mal die gewünchten teile finden um anschließend kauf zu können

tip: in ausland sind teile inkl versand teilweise immer noch günstiger als im old germany(betes beispiel die shimano airlines)


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Dezember 2004)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> tip: in ausland sind teile inkl versand teilweise immer noch günstiger als im old germany(betes beispiel die shimano airlines)



Genau! Und als zusätzlicher Tip(p): Bis zum 30.02.2005 sind Überweisungen nach England per Brieftaube möglich und Einfuhrzoll aus den USA wird bis 4000  auch nicht erhoben.

Also zuschlagen!!!


Koko


----------



## bekr (27. Dezember 2004)

ich kann mich nicht erinnern das ich weder für das eine(überweisung) noch andere(zoll)  was bezahlt hätte???

sag jetzt nicht du nutzt die lieben überweisungstauben und vorallem in dieser zeit der liebe und freud  schammlos aus? 






genau "zuschlagen" kaum ist weinachten vorbei  wird gewallt angewendet


----------



## cluso (29. Dezember 2004)

Morgen,

die Teile sind mir durch die Lappen gegangen:
Ist zwar kein wirkliches Schnäppchen, wäre mir aber trotzdem gut "reingelaufen".

klick

Deutsches Kulturgut:

klick2


Gruß

cluso


----------



## bekr (5. Januar 2005)

lso wenn versand 1,44 kostet und noch ebay gebühren kommen  von 0,45

muß der verkäufer  auf jedenfll drauf zahlen oder ?
nur sch.. das ich es verpasst hab

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7124444793&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Januar 2005)

lasst euch das nicht entgehen leute   

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7126803219&ssPageName=ADME:B:LC:CH:1


----------



## Protorix (9. Januar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7124690032&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOAB:DE:6

war das günstig oder wieso wollte das von euch keiner 
nur weils aus bauxit ist? 

ist das made in USA?


----------



## Planet Coke (9. Januar 2005)

ach darum ist er als "vollgefedert" eingestellt worden.... !


----------



## Owl Hollow (9. Januar 2005)

ob günstig oder nicht: Meines Erachtens - und ich bin ansonsten Breezer-Fan - ist dieser Rahmen hässlich... (weil Alu, das akzeptier ich nur beim Twister oder Beamer).
happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (9. Januar 2005)

...das mit dem "Alu-Beamer" nehm ich natürlich zurück...


----------



## Protorix (9. Januar 2005)

...alter materialfetischist


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Januar 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> ...alter materialfetischist


aber das zurecht.  
ich erinnere mich als das rahmenset in einem CH shop hing(mit einer weissen judy)
und er hing und hing und hing... vielleicht hängt er heute noch ....


----------



## Protorix (10. Januar 2005)

ich glaub eigentlich dass es genau der rahmen ist den du hängen sahst 
aber gut ... ich will ja auch was zum fahren haben ... und alle mal schöner als was von der stange oder?! 

koennte mir dennoch noch jemand veraten wo das ding gebraten wurde


----------



## kettenklemmer (10. Januar 2005)

Ich sollte doch ne Bank überfallen?!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27949&item=7126639263&rd=1

Aber sollen ja eh nicht richtig funktionieren...


----------



## Owl Hollow (10. Januar 2005)

ich hab gemeint, der sei in Taiwan gemacht worden, aber ich kann mich irren. Original-Ausstattung ist jedenfalls recht bescheiden:

http://www.breezerbikes.com/history/ride/thunder.html

(aber ich will dir natürlich nicht die Freude verderben, wenn er günstiger gewesen wäre, hätt ich mitgeboten... Der Verkäufer hat noch einen neuen Twister Rahmen, stellt sich aber einen Preis von bescheidenen 1400 Euro vor - für den Rahmen, nicht ein komplettes...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (11. Januar 2005)

ich will den breezer ja eh fahren ... und ... muessen wir ja nicht bekannt machen wo er gebraten wurde *g*
das einzige was mir sorgen macht ist das zoll das er mindestens zu gross ist,

..zur not tut´s ein made in usa aufkleber auch *g*

dein ti gt haette mir auch getaugt aber das geld fuers breezer ist schon geliehen *g*


----------



## Protorix (16. Januar 2005)

ich bin pleite und ihr pennt

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=7126897334&rd=1


----------



## stylzdavis (16. Januar 2005)

Das kann ja wohl nich warstein!
Ich glaube der Käufer macht heute noch n Fass auf, außerdem sieht das Ding aus wie NEU!

Ich dreh durch . ........


----------



## Protorix (16. Januar 2005)

ich haette es schon gekauft (wie vieles) aber ich bin einfach viel zu abgebrannt...tja pech gehabt


----------



## stylzdavis (16. Januar 2005)

Also ich glaube das war wirklich pures Glück für den Käufer, weil ebay.de und .com zu diesem Zeitpunkt bei mir nicht zu erreichen waren. Server scheinen ausgefallen gewesen zu sein. Ist dann schon ******** für den Verkäufer, weil ja in der letzten Minute eigentlich immer viel geht.

Wie ist sowas eigentlich rechtlich ? Pech? Ich glaub schon ...


----------



## Protorix (16. Januar 2005)

ach das war nicht nur bei mir so ... 

ich dachte es liegt an meinem rechner oder router oder so aber du hast recht ebay war da kurz mal nicht erreichbar 

dann wars wirklich glueck 
wenn der verkäufer es beweisen kann, dann muss er den artikel nciht verkaufen


----------



## rasaldul (16. Januar 2005)

merkt ihr was? http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...llers&userid=speco100&items=-1&item=-1&de=off


----------



## Protorix (16. Januar 2005)

oh das hab ich gar nicht angeschaut aber da ist einer ganz schoen dumm....
...kennen wir den yeti34 ?? ...



noch ein schmankerl



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7126810240&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

und die pumpe dazu die hab ichnicht gekauft! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7126811313&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

klassiker *G*


----------



## Horst Link (16. Januar 2005)

Ist ja nichts neues, dass der Herr (buds light, speco oder yetiXY) sich helfen lässt. Ist aber irgendwie erschreckend dass er erstens so einfallslos ist und zweitens dass es so problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## bekr (17. Januar 2005)

vielleicht nicht ganz klassiker 
das problem dabei brauch 24L und das teil war 32L

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77584&item=7126089899&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (17. Januar 2005)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht nicht ganz klassiker
> das problem dabei brauch 24L und das teil war 32L
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77584&item=7126089899&rd=1


 :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## armin-m (17. Januar 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nichts neues, dass der Herr (buds light, speco oder yetiXY) sich helfen lässt. Ist aber irgendwie erschreckend dass er erstens so einfallslos ist und zweitens dass es so problemlos funktioniert.




Kommt das jemandem bekannt vor?   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7128703770&rd=1


----------



## zocker (17. Januar 2005)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt das jemandem bekannt vor?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7128703770&rd=1




Ja, und die ersten sind schon am zocken.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=7128505395&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Protorix (17. Januar 2005)

...
bei dem kauf ich nichts 
der hatte mal 3 ramen drinnen ca einen monat alle zu apothekerpreisen


----------



## azraelcars (17. Januar 2005)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt das jemandem bekannt vor?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7128703770&rd=1



wie oben schon gesagt,total einfallslos,jedoch auch ein wenig   ,diese auktion,wo eigentlich niemand ernsthaft geboten hat,weil eh alle wissen,wie es ausgeht,hat ihm inkl.provision 10 eur gekostet.und das geht dauernd so.mal sehen,wie lange er sich das leisten kann.ist aber eigentlich egal,der ebay freut sich,wir wissen eh bescheid,was soll´s.


----------



## stylzdavis (17. Januar 2005)

Mmmh, der Cirrus ist aber echt voll schön.
Hab ich noch nicht oft in dem Zustand beim E gesehen, naja für 150 hätte ich ihn auf jedenfall genommen


----------



## rasaldul (17. Januar 2005)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmh, der Cirrus ist aber echt voll schön
> 
> ..............


andere bezeichnung für dieses cirrus wäre auch "restekiste" - nix anderes.


----------



## Protorix (17. Januar 2005)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ... 
war der cirrus rahmen alleine schon mal in der bucht, ist damals fuer 99 euro raus ... ihr koennt euch also vorstellen wer ihn gekauft hat ... 
und diesesmal hat er wohl ein paar teile drann geschraubt


----------



## stylzdavis (17. Januar 2005)

Der Rahmen gefällt mir, den Suntourdreck kann er behalten ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (18. Januar 2005)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen gefällt mir, den Suntourdreck kann er behalten ......




bei deiner signatur bist du auch mal voll reingefallen oder dart gibts schon seit 90


----------



## stylzdavis (18. Januar 2005)

Uhh dieses Fachwissen, ich bin beeindruckt! und das um 6 Uhr morgens


----------



## andy2 (18. Januar 2005)

btw

yeti dart oder panaracer ich kann ihn nicht leiden dart. den gabs da nämlich noch nicht 


a
d


----------



## Tome33 (18. Januar 2005)

Falls noch Jemand einen neuen XTR-Umwerfer braucht, habe ich 
gerade bei Ebay gefunden.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77612&item=7128697036&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW 

MfG
Thomas


----------



## armin-m (18. Januar 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> btw
> 
> yeti dart oder panaracer ich kann ihn nicht leiden dart. den gabs da nämlich noch nicht
> 
> ...



Der Ausspruch ist von CDeger und betraf den Panaracer Smoke Dart, der auf
ein Klein mit eckiger Gabel montiert werden sollte was natürlich nicht sein
darf, weils DEN Dart (Panaracer) damals noch nicht gab...


----------



## andy2 (18. Januar 2005)

da sieht man mal wieder wie ungut es ist ohne zusammenhang zu zitieren


a
d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (18. Januar 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> da sieht man mal wieder wie ungut es ist ohne zusammenhang zu zitieren
> 
> 
> a
> d



Geisteswissenschaftler?    

Ziehtator Horst


----------



## stylzdavis (18. Januar 2005)

Cool, eine Diskussion über meine Signatur   
Ich fand damals nur den Spruch von CDeger so geil, mehr nicht ....

Wer das Thema natürlich noch vertiefen möchte und nichts besseres zu tun hat, hier der dazugehörige Threat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=139778

Viel Spass


----------



## zocker (18. Januar 2005)

OHH JEH!

Was ist aus diesem FORUM geworden.


----------



## azraelcars (18. Januar 2005)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> OHH JEH!
> 
> Was ist aus diesem FORUM geworden.



hast du heute deine pillen nicht geschluckt,oder?
das forum wird so,wie wir es machen,nicht besser und nicht schlechter.du bist auch dran beteiligt.


----------



## bekr (23. Januar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7127457821&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Koe (23. Januar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7126763338&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

nicht richtig klassisch, aber für den preis hätte ich sie auch genommen.


wieseo streikt mein dsl immer wenn ich an einer auktion interessiert bin    

gruß stefan


----------



## Tome33 (23. Januar 2005)

Mir ist gerade ein Rocky Mountain Hammer Rahmen durch die Lappen gegangen,mein Browser wollte nicht  


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5157307661&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT 

MfG
Thomas


----------



## Nihil Baxter (23. Januar 2005)

Ich will mich ja nicht unbeliebt machen, aber der Hammer Rahmen ist demnächst in meinem Fuhrpark zu bewundern. Apple und Safari sei Dank!


----------



## Tome33 (23. Januar 2005)

Ich werde wohl auch auf Apple umsteigen   

Viel Spaß mit dem Hammer   

MfG
Thomas


----------



## Protorix (23. Januar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77601&item=7128718797&rd=1


tja ... ich bin PLEITE ! 
leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenklemmer (26. Januar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22679&item=7130302167&rd=1

Wärs nicht so klein und würde es nicht so teuer...  

Gruß, Kettenklemmer


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Januar 2005)

Das Ritchey is sehr geil. 
Aber mal ganz von Kult und so abgesehen: Diese Konstruktion mit der Sattelklemmung schaut mir etwas labil aus, oder sieht man das nur net gescheit auf dem Foto??


----------



## stylzdavis (26. Januar 2005)

kettenklemmer schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22679&item=7130302167&rd=1
> 
> Wärs nicht so klein und würde es nicht so teuer...
> 
> Gruß, Kettenklemmer



Is der Hammer der Rahmen, naja wieder Geld gespart .....
Wäre evtl. was für meine Freundin ....


----------



## newsboy (26. Januar 2005)

kettenklemmer schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22679&item=7130302167&rd=1
> 
> Wärs nicht so klein und würde es nicht so teuer...
> 
> Gruß, Kettenklemmer


  den habe ich mir bestellt in blau!

den habe ich bekommen...


----------



## retrofetischist (26. Januar 2005)

Geiler Ritchey!!!!
Hier bin ich leider überboten worden    
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5158418675&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Lowrider (26. Januar 2005)

retrofetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Geiler Ritchey!!!!
> Hier bin ich leider überboten worden
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5158418675&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT




Schnäppchen für 430 Euro    wär ich nicht auf Geschäftsreise gewesen dann  hätte ich mitgeboten ab 623 Fr...


----------



## bekr (31. Januar 2005)

und sie war doch noch sooo jungfreulich
grrrrrrrrrr

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7129983562&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


----------



## BonelessChicken (31. Januar 2005)

Original GT Rahmendecals 
*AAAAACCHHHHHHH VERDAMMT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Bloss weil ich in der Galerie zu lange auf das Curtlo von Frank geschielt habe   und ich den verdammten Rechner schon längst mal wieder hätte platt machen müssen weil der schon seit einiger Zeit lahmt...           Wäre halt ganz schön gewesen...


Geht schon wieder besser jetzt.

Wünsche noch einen entspannten Abend...


----------



## Morfeus (1. Februar 2005)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> Original GT Rahmendecals
> *AAAAACCHHHHHHH VERDAMMT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



da hättest Du aber in letzter Zeit ziemlich oft "Schei55e" schreien müssen, sind grad ziemlich viele GT Decals im Angebot...

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (2. Februar 2005)

ich koennte heulen    :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7130603157&ssPageName=ADME:B:BN:DE:1

ein Satz Marinovative Decelarators.... und ich Depp sitze im Meeting und kann nicht an mein ebaaaa dran   

ach ja, wenn einer sowas rumliegen hat, bitte melden!
oldman
(ich sauf mir jetzt im Flieger einen an)


----------



## Protorix (6. Februar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7131536539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


so eine sau der hat mich überboten     

ich hab mir schon alles so schön vorgestellt ... 
dann kommt meine fsx .. dann nehm ich die lagerschalen fuer meine sl ... 
dann bau ich mit der 2. kartusche meine alte sl auf arghh f....


----------



## VmaxJunkie (6. Februar 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7131536539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> 
> so eine sau der hat mich überboten



Felix??? Was war'n los?


----------



## Protorix (6. Februar 2005)

kennt ihr dieses leere gefühl das man hat wenn man eine auktion verloren hat von etwas das man umbedingt wollte


----------



## zocker (6. Februar 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> kennt ihr dieses leere gefühl das man hat wenn man eine auktion verloren hat von etwas das man umbedingt wollte




Dann hätte man mehr bieten müssen!

Da bist Du aber nicht alleine; geht mir auch manchmal so.


----------



## Protorix (6. Februar 2005)

ja profimäsig 13 sekunden von schluss geboten 
und mir keine gedanken drüber gemacht
dass ich auch die buchsen und die beiden patronen sehr gut brauchen kann 
naja .. nachbieten war nichtmehr drin .. 
wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner3001 (6. Februar 2005)

finde es ja nicht besonders nett andere forumsmitglieder Sau zu nennen....

Sorry wollte sie halt auch haben...


----------



## Protorix (6. Februar 2005)

erstens kenne ich den ebay namen nicht 
zweitens must du das kleine wort nicht auf die goldene wage legen 
wenn ich dir was wegschnappe darfst mich auch so bezeichnen, und 5 min später ist es wieder gut

war nicht wirklich böse gemeint wo wir dabei sind könntest mir eine patrone und die buchsen verkaufen *g*


----------



## roadruner3001 (6. Februar 2005)

ist schon Ok.
War auch nicht so ernstgemeint.....
Kenne das Gefühl nur zu gut wenn man bei Ebay was langersehntes verpaßt.

Wenn die Gabel da ist und ich geprüft habe was ich brauche, können wir ja mal Kontakt aufnehmen ob noch was passendes für Dich übrig ist.

Grüße Roadrunner3001


----------



## Protorix (6. Februar 2005)

ja wär super bis dann!


----------



## bekr (7. Februar 2005)

noch schlimmer ist es ja  wenn man den die auktion gewonnen hat und das bei einem nicht ankommt und nur weils nicht versichert war das einemal. ist nix mit wo bleibt es wo war es .....

zum ärgern:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7130515720&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

und zur freud:
hab ich ein seltenes auto buch zum stolzen preis von ca. 30 ersteigert(was einem seinen träumen näher bringt)


----------



## VmaxJunkie (11. Februar 2005)

*WILMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Schei§e. Verpennt! Wer von Euch hatse nu? 
Gligg


----------



## popeye (21. Februar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7134115982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## VmaxJunkie (21. Februar 2005)

Uiuiuiui. :scream: Digges Ging.

Na dann wird hier bald jemand damit ankommen, oder?


----------



## Fabse25 (21. Februar 2005)

123 meins


----------



## VmaxJunkie (21. Februar 2005)

Na alles klar. Den Nick hatte ich schonmal irgendwo gesehn... Glückwunsch jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posh26 (24. Februar 2005)

Fabse25 schrieb:
			
		

> 123 meins



3...2...1...meins! Es heißt ja auch "countdown", nicht "countup"


----------



## rasaldul (24. Februar 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> ......, nicht "countup"


sollte es bei ebay aber manchmal heissen (hier mal nicht), allerdings im sinne von "draufzahlen" statt "draufzählen"


----------



## retrofetischist (25. Februar 2005)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, wer schaut bei so einem Auktionstitel noch nach:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7136215696&rd=1


----------



## Frey (25. Februar 2005)

retrofetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ehrlich, wer schaut bei so einem Auktionstitel noch nach:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7136215696&rd=1


Alter Schwede, da hätte sich der Aufwand mal Rocky Mountain in den Titel zu schreiben echt gelohnt...ich kann's immer noch nicht glauben.


----------



## FunRun (25. Februar 2005)

retrofetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ehrlich, wer schaut bei so einem Auktionstitel noch nach:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7136215696&rd=1





*hier fassungslos sitze...und ab jetzt jede auktion begutachte!


----------



## bekr (25. Februar 2005)

retrofetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ehrlich, wer schaut bei so einem Auktionstitel noch nach:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7136215696&rd=1




auktion des monats


----------



## Koe (25. Februar 2005)

retrofetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ehrlich, wer schaut bei so einem Auktionstitel noch nach:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7136215696&rd=1




hi retrofetischist,
du ja anscheinend schon. hast das teil doch selbst ersteigert.
meinen glückwunsch.

gruß koe


----------



## cibi (5. März 2005)

KEIN PULS MEHR ?

Klick 

...nicht das nachher wieder gejammert wird...


----------



## mkberlin (6. März 2005)

...da hab wohl nicht nur ich gepennt!?    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7138502532&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

absolut ärgerlich und in deutschland wäre das wohl nie passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (7. März 2005)

das hat man davon wenn man kranke kumpels besuchen geht......

wenn einer was vergleichbares rumliegen hat: Bitte melde Dich!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7138487594&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

absolut ärgerlich!!!


----------



## bekr (13. März 2005)

neben dem teile sind auch satz boone, mcmahon nochn anders satz für apple und ei weggegangen

mcmahon vs syncros welche kurbeln würdet ihr bevorzugen?  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7140031634&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


----------



## Cycleshark (13. März 2005)

3 paar grafton pedale mit "bei it nau"... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7138271259


----------



## retrofetischist (14. März 2005)

McMahon oder Syncros?
Schwere Entscheidung, habe sie einfach beide gekauft!


----------



## bekr (14. März 2005)

retrofetischist schrieb:
			
		

> McMahon oder Syncros?
> Schwere Entscheidung, habe sie einfach beide gekauft!



solange es für den eigen bedarf ist könn ich dir, hab kein problem damit;-)
zumindestens sind sie gut aufgehoben


----------



## retrofetischist (14. März 2005)

Beide Kurbeln wollte ich schon seit 94 haben, habe aber die Preise nie verstanden. Die Syncros werde ich sandstrahlen, lackieren und mit neuen Decals versehen.Bei den McMahon mit dem 130er LK weiß ich noch nicht so recht, habe aber schon mal 28,38 KB ersteigert. Suche noch ein schwarzes 48er Kettenblatt mit 130mm LK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (14. März 2005)

retrofetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Beide Kurbeln wollte ich schon seit 94 haben, habe aber die Preise nie verstanden. Die Syncros werde ich sandstrahlen, lackieren und mit neuen Decals versehen.Bei den McMahon mit dem 130er LK weiß ich noch nicht so recht, habe aber schon mal 28,38 KB ersteigert. Suche noch ein schwarzes 48er Kettenblatt mit 130mm LK.




machen kann man sehr viel mit den teilen ob lackieren, pulvern eloxieren usw.. sind die syncros aus alu oder stahl?
zb. schwarzer schriftzug(bei stahl brüniert) und das rest hochglanz vechromt (oder verkupfern und polieren) oder bei alu schrift schwarz eloxiert rest poliert oder oder oder..... aber sowas darf  man eigentlich hier im classik forum nicht sagen
oder e-shock das würd auch  übel werden


----------



## MTBMax (17. März 2005)

Vielleicht interessiert's wen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5174733597&rd=1

Grüße,
Max


----------



## Protorix (20. März 2005)

das war derart overpromoted durch das top angebot ganz oben auf der seite 
dass ich mir dachte ... wird viel zu teuer 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5174765596&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

und jetzt so ... 
das hätte man schön schlachten können


----------



## Ganimed! (20. März 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> das war derart overpromoted durch das top angebot ganz oben auf der seite
> dass ich mir dachte ... wird viel zu teuer
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja! Sei mal lieber froh dass du es nicht gekauft hast!

Riss im Steuerrohr, total runter gekommene Spengle LR und dann noch der ganze billige Ranz an dem Teil hätten Dir sicher nachher die Tränen in die Augen getrieben    

Das einzige womit man noch was hätte anfangen können, war der AC Booster an der Manitou.......aber dafür 422 Euro zahlen!? Ich weiß ja nicht   

Gruß,


----------



## korat (21. März 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Riss im Steuerrohr



ich frage mich vor allem, wie er diesen riß zunächst hat übersehen können?
es sei denn, er hat das foto auch erst später hinzugefügt.

gruß korat


----------



## cluso (21. März 2005)

Ich muß mein 2. Wohnsitz wohl nach Amerika verlegen.

Warum gibt es solche Teile nicht auch bei e***.de? 
Immer nur der Einheitsbreis...






Kish 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## posh26 (29. März 2005)

Noch Fragen?        :kotz: 
Verdammt - hab ich gepennt...


----------



## ambiker11 (29. März 2005)

korat schrieb:
			
		

> ich frage mich vor allem, wie er diesen riß zunächst hat übersehen können?
> es sei denn, er hat das foto auch erst später hinzugefügt.
> 
> gruß korat



Das Bike war schon mal bei e***, wurde aber wieder aus der Auktion genomen, weil jemand der sich das Rad angeschaut hat den Riss entdeckt hat. Bei der zweiten Auktion wurde das Bild hinzugefügt und und die Beschreibung überabeitet.


----------



## armin-m (29. März 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch Fragen?        :kotz:
> Verdammt - hab ich gepennt...



Kommt ja in gute Hände (leider nicht meine aber mir wars eh zu klein...)


----------



## Nazgul (5. April 2005)

so ein ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!das ist mir leider durch die hände gerutscht.ich wollte dann doch nich über 100 für ein jersey ausgeben.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22173&item=5178600640&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycleshark (13. April 2005)

...gone in 40 minutes and one second....  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7149241889&indexURL=3#ebayphotohosting

that gibt aber n'paar punkte in flensburch wegen zuschnelliiibäääähing! 

busy p


----------



## forest warrior (22. April 2005)

...fuer all die schoenen sachen

http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=bomb&lang=en&url=http://ebay.com

jetzt ist s raus


----------



## ZeFlo (26. April 2005)

ich-bin-so-blöööööööööööööööööööööööööööd


untröstlich
flo


----------



## Radebeuler (26. April 2005)

mmh sehr lecker


hat hier eigentlich jemand nen bonti crosser


----------



## gruenbaer (26. April 2005)

eine runde eimer aufstellen !!!

 

ne, so ein mist aber auch ...
zum trost, auch wenn's hier wahrscheinlich jeder kennt ...


----------



## olli (26. April 2005)

Ich finde den Ritchey irgendwie besser.
Obwohl nachlackiert.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7150291579


----------



## cdeger (26. April 2005)

Radebeuler schrieb:
			
		

> mmh sehr lecker
> 
> 
> hat hier eigentlich jemand nen bonti crosser




Yyyyyuppp.

Aber ich bin ja noch blöder als ... denn er ist zu groß   

Habe mir daher einen Ritchey Swiss-Cross gegönnt und warte sehnlichst auf das Paket   


demnächstmehr


----------



## Kokopelli (27. April 2005)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> ... denn er ist zu groß


----------



## Lowrider (27. April 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7150907218&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (28. April 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7150296970&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


----------



## posh26 (28. April 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7150296970&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT



Oh mein Gott!!! O.K., kann deinen Ärger verstehen


----------



## olli (28. April 2005)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> ... denn er ist zu groß ...


Der hier leider auch. Aber Schegal, es ist ein Ritchey Swiss Cross!


----------



## marinti (28. April 2005)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Der hier leider auch. Aber Schegal, es ist ein Ritchey Swiss Cross!



Dass ist ein schöner Rahmen  .


----------



## sebse (1. Mai 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaa

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7152677316&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## Deleted 5247 (2. Mai 2005)

War zwar ein Cannondale, aber immerhin eines der guten alten Stücke:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5190702590&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (11. Mai 2005)

S H I T, als die Auktion zu Ende ging, habe ich gerade meinen Kleinen Rocker gefüttert... Für ein LTS mit Titanschwinge und mit FOX Dämpfer sind 206,- Euro echt ein Schnäppchenpreis.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7153934566&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## Ganimed! (18. Mai 2005)

Noch so ein Schnäppchen dass ich leider mal wieder verpasst habe   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7154542259&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT

Auch wenn es nur eine kurze RR Stütze war,......ich könnte mich in den "piep" beißen


----------



## stylzdavis (21. Mai 2005)

Bitte mal die Artikelbeschreibung lesen, ich schmeiss mich weg  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5200297524&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Mission Control (21. Mai 2005)

Gibts doch gar nich.......!!!!!!!!!    


			
				stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte mal die Artikelbeschreibung lesen, ich schmeiss mich weg
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5200297524&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## popeye (21. Mai 2005)

Mission Control schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts doch gar nich.......!!!!!!!!!



Ganz einfach, da hat jemand nen Text in ner anderen Sprache mit nem Übersetzungsprogramm ins deutsch übersetzt. Probier einfach mal diese Funktion bei ner englischen Seite, welche über Google gefunden wurde, dann kommt so was raus und ein FOX Federelement ist plötzlich ein Fuchs. Also halb so wild


----------



## D-MAN (21. Mai 2005)

popeye schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach, da hat jemand nen Text in ner anderen Sprache mit nem Übersetzungsprogramm ins deutsch übersetzt. Probier einfach mal diese Funktion bei ner englischen Seite, welche über Google gefunden wurde, dann kommt so was raus und ein FOX Federelement ist plötzlich ein Fuchs. Also halb so wild



so siehts aus

am besten fand ich "Königkopfhörer" (vermutlich King head set) und
easton Carbonaffelicht (Easton monkey lite ?)


----------



## popeye (21. Mai 2005)

D-MAN schrieb:
			
		

> so siehts aus
> 
> am besten fand ich "Königkopfhörer" (vermutlich King head set) und
> easton Carbonaffelicht (Easton monkey lite ?)



irgendwann bin ich mal auf der seite eines solchen software-herstellers gelandet. leider fällt mir der name nicht mehr ein. jedenfalls hatten die den anspruch die eigene seite mit der eigenen übersetzungssoftware in verschiedene sprachen zu übersetzen. konsequent, man hat ja seinen stolz, wenn man so ne software selbst entwickelt hat. hatte allerdings einen ähnlichen unterhaltungswert wie die ebay-sache. alleine die stellenbeschreibungen waren spitze


----------



## odelay (22. Mai 2005)

das letzte Teil was mir zum Vervollständigen des aktuellen Projektes noch fehlte:
Thomson-Sattelstütze   für faires Geld
hat zufällig noch jemand was ähnliches rumliegen: 26,8mm, silber und lang ?


----------



## posh26 (25. Mai 2005)

Tja, da paßt man mal grad nicht auf und bingo...  

Wenn man sich überlegt, für was die SS hier gehandelt wird  

Ringle Moby Post


----------



## Owl Hollow (25. Mai 2005)

Ich glaub, die Moby DEUCE ist hier eher  verpönt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (25. Mai 2005)

Wenn es eine 26,8er gewesen wäre, hätte sie auch sicher einen besseren Preis gebracht...


----------



## Mission Control (25. Mai 2005)

Du brauchst ja jetzt auch eine in purple, silber oder schwarz ...  




			
				posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da paßt man mal grad nicht auf und bingo...
> 
> Wenn man sich überlegt, für was die SS hier gehandelt wird
> 
> Ringle Moby Post


----------



## SuperEva (25. Mai 2005)

Hibike hat noch neue, sowie auch noch vorbauten von Ringlé.
Hab mir letze woche einen Satz in Rot bestellt.
Ringlé hier


----------



## whoa (26. Mai 2005)

@ SuperEva
HiBike bietet keine Ringlé Komponenten, sondern Sun-Ringlé Schrott feil.

@ Owl Hollow
Warum sollte die Deuce verpönt sein? Weil sie nicht bricht?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (26. Mai 2005)

Ich habe mir aber vor 2 Wochen dort noch einen roten Zooka bestellt. der ist garantiert nicht von Sun-Ringle gewesen...


----------



## SuperEva (26. Mai 2005)

Auf der Verpackung steht Ringlé 1996 drauf.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kingmoe (26. Mai 2005)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Verpackung steht Ringlé 1996 drauf.


Mag ja sein, aber war nicht das kursiv gedruckte Ringlé-Logo nach der Sun-Übernahme?! Ich dachte immer, der "gerade" Schriftzug steht für die alten Ringlé-Teile. Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich das falsch in Erinnerung habe!
Und auf meinen Ringlé-Naben ist gar kein Logo, die sollten also noch älter sein, oder?!


----------



## whoa (26. Mai 2005)

@ Nihil Baxter
Wetten doch?

@ SuperEva
Handelt sich um eine Sun-Ringlé Stütze.

@ kingmoe
yep


----------



## popeye (27. Mai 2005)

whoa
@ SuperEva
Handelt sich um eine Sun-Ringlé Stütze.
QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> OK, Zeit für etwas Nachhilfe! Wie unterscheide ich echte ringle-Sattelstützen von den Sun-ringle-Teilen? Ist es die rein optisch der Aufdruck, MobyPost, MobyDeuce und wenn ja, was ist alt und gut und was neu und Schrott??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (30. Mai 2005)

CST

catalyst 


Gruß

cluso


----------



## oldschooler (1. Juni 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5203695187&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

ich war noch grad geld am zählen, ob ich mirs leisten kann


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Juni 2005)

@oldscooler warum hast du überhaupt gezählt ? mann oh mann eins tumjumper bj 90 nie benutzt...aaaargh...für 250 öre...


----------



## Protorix (5. Juni 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7159967451&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

hmpf

fuer 40 nehm ich sie auch *g*


----------



## ambiker11 (5. Juni 2005)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5203695187&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> ich war noch grad geld am zählen, ob ich mirs leisten kann





Kann mir mal einer Verraten wo diese ganzen alten neuen Räder herkommen. In seinem Bewertungsprofil gibt es noch eine ganze Menge OVP MTBs und Rennräder aus den 90ern. Vielleicht ein abgedrehter Sammler oder die Reste eines Bikeladens?????   Da läuft mir schon wieder das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


----------



## andy1 (6. Juni 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7159967451&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> hmpf
> 
> fuer 40 nehm ich sie auch *g*


 
für die Gleichen hab ich mal 50 bezahlt, aber mit KB´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner3001 (6. Juni 2005)

> Kann mir mal einer Verraten wo diese ganzen alten neuen Räder herkommen. In seinem Bewertungsprofil gibt es noch eine ganze Menge OVP MTBs und Rennräder aus den 90ern. Vielleicht ein abgedrehter Sammler oder die Reste eines Bikeladens?????  Da läuft mir schon wieder das Wasser im Mund zusammen.



Habe bei ihm ganz am Anfang ein 90er Specialized Stumpjumper erstanden.
War Originalverpackt und noch nie aufgebaut.

Der Gut heißt Uli Stadler...... den Rest kann man sich ja jetzt denken


----------



## kingmoe (6. Juni 2005)

XTR M900 mit KBs für unter 60,- Taler - wahrlich nicht zu teuer...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7160449857&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## theofil11 (6. Juni 2005)

Waaaaaaas?
58,- für eine nagelneue in Originalverpackung????    

Das darf´s einfach nicht geben.... Majestätsbeleidigung.


----------



## cluso (6. Juni 2005)

theofil11 schrieb:
			
		

> Waaaaaaas?
> 58,- für eine nagelneue in Originalverpackung????
> 
> Das darf´s einfach nicht geben.... Majestätsbeleidigung.




Warum nagelneu.
Steht doch dabei, daß die Teile gebraucht sind.
Und "Schleifspuren sieht man auch.

Aber der Preis ist hart.

Es sind auch Paul´s V-Brakes für knapp 30 Euro weggegangen. Ich hab leider schon den Link gelöscht. 


Gruß

cluso


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Juni 2005)

ich habe auf ihn eingeredet wie auf einen kranken gaul, aber er wollte einfach nich nach D verschicken    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7160317713&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

und die hatte er auch noch  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7160328328&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

na wenigsten waren die erziehlten preis wohl eine strafe für ihn....


----------



## bekr (7. Juni 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auf ihn eingeredet wie auf einen kranken gaul, aber er wollte einfach nich nach D verschicken
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7160317713&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> ...




mach dir keine sorgen du warst nicht allein mit deinen bemühungen aber egal  die dummheit von manchen verkäufern wird ebenso bestraft und über dritte hätte sich das für mich nicht gelohnt


----------



## andy1 (8. Juni 2005)

nun, billiger gehts fast nicht für ein XT-Bike...
war gerade nur irgendwie abgelenkt  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5204088513&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


----------



## bugmtb (15. Juni 2005)

Hab(en) ich (wir) da was verpasst ? oder nicht.....  
YETI 

...war eigentlich schon der Meinung, das der Verkaufspreis höher sein würde


----------



## mete (15. Juni 2005)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> Hab(en) ich (wir) da was verpasst ? oder nicht.....
> YETI
> 
> ...war eigentlich schon der Meinung, das der Verkaufspreis höher sein würde




Wer will schon ein so vergammeltes Yeti, da nützt auch die Originallackierung nichts, wenn das Sitzrohr sowieso ausgetauscht werden muss.


----------



## Schrommski (15. Juni 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Wer will schon ein so vergammeltes Yeti, da nützt auch die Originallackierung nichts, wenn das Sitzrohr sowieso ausgetauscht werden muss.




Sicher, aber ich denke mal, dass man, wenn man die Anbauteile einzeln verscherbelt, die 400 Öcken locker wieder reinkriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (15. Juni 2005)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, aber ich denke mal, dass man, wenn man die Anbauteile einzeln verscherbelt, die 400 Öcken locker wieder reinkriegt.



...alleine fuer so einen vorbau sind schon >>200e ueber den tisch gewandert...

carsten


----------



## metylan (16. Juni 2005)

war das was?  

Laufradsatz White Industries Phantom Titan 







174 hat´s in der bucht gekostet

muss ich mich jetzt ärgern?

mike


----------



## posh26 (16. Juni 2005)

....tja, Pech muss man haben     
Cannondale SE1000


----------



## zaprok (16. Juni 2005)

metylan schrieb:
			
		

> war das was?
> 
> Laufradsatz White Industries Phantom Titan
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall musst Du Dich nicht dem Verkäufer rumärgern.
So ein selbstgefälliges und arrogantes Auftreten verheißt meist nichts gutes.
MfG z


----------



## VmaxJunkie (16. Juni 2005)

zaprok schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall musst Du Dich nicht dem Verkäufer rumärgern.
> So ein selbstgefälliges und arrogantes Auftreten verheißt meist nichts gutes.
> MfG z



Stopp! Sprichst Du aus Erfahrung? Das wüsst ich aber gern mal näher. 
Denn ich hab selten einen so umgänglichen und auf Kleinstfragen umgehend und umfangreich antwortenden Verkäufer getroffen.

Und bei dem Angebot is der Mensch mal ne echte Bereicherung für die Retro- und Restauratorszene hier im Land! 

Und ja, den LRS hab ich mit feuchten Augen mitverfolgt. Wär sicher auch noch mehr wert gewesen. Aber mensch muss Limits haben.


----------



## nutallabrot (16. Juni 2005)

ich hab mit dem Verküufwer aucg nur sehr gute Erfahrungen!"


----------



## kingmoe (16. Juni 2005)

zaprok schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall musst Du Dich nicht dem Verkäufer rumärgern.
> So ein selbstgefälliges und arrogantes Auftreten verheißt meist nichts gutes.
> MfG z



Ich habe mittlerweile recht viel bei ihm gekauft. Alles ist mmer unkompliziert und schnell gelaufen. Netter Kontakt und hilfsbereit bei Sonderwünschen. Egal, ob ich nur ´ne Schraube oder einen Rahmen gekauft habe.

Muss nicht immer so sein, aber mit diskreditierenden Äußerungen in öffentlichen Foren sollte man zumindest sehr vorsichtig sein.


----------



## XTR910 (16. Juni 2005)

Kann mich da Kingmoe nur anschliessen. Habe ein paarmal bei dem Verkäufer was geholt, und er war supernett...


----------



## armin-m (16. Juni 2005)

Dito !

Was man leider von einigen anderen Vögeln der letzten Zeit nicht behaupten konnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (20. Juni 2005)

Ein Merlin für 534,. Euro - nicht schlecht. Den Aufbau kann man ja korrigieren   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5208079764&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Deleted 5247 (20. Juni 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Den Aufbau kann man ja korrigieren



Ja, aber die Rahmengröße leider nicht


----------



## oldschooler (20. Juni 2005)

wer war denn der verkäufer des LRS?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7162542500

ich hatte meine grenze       

hat jemand noch was in der art ...lackierung kann ruhig standard-team sein 

aber noch rot halt un volvo un sponsoren drauf ....


----------



## bugmtb (20. Juni 2005)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> wer war denn der verkäufer des LRS?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7162542500
> 
> ...



 .... .....


----------



## oldschooler (20. Juni 2005)

scheicce...

nee, ohne witz...

mittlerweile würde ich sogar 415 dafür hinlegen!!!!

verdammt!

haste net noch was in der art? oder stress mit dem käufer ?


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Juni 2005)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> scheicce...
> 
> nee, ohne witz...
> 
> ...




... ist das mehr wie 433,60  

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (28. Juni 2005)

atlanta


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juni 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> atlanta



Ja, traurig, wäre mir leider zu klein gewesen...


----------



## kingmoe (30. Juni 2005)

Purple Zaskar von 1995 (spätestens, ab 1996 andere Decals) für 100,- US$   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7165201621&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Das kommt davon, wenn man Artikel falsch beschreibt ("I think it´s from 2003...") und nicht auf Anfragen nach Auslandsversand antwortet


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Juni 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> atlanta




 bereinigt um die schlimmsten sünden 

ciao
flo


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juni 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> bereinigt um die schlimmsten sünden
> 
> ciao
> flo


----------



## posh26 (4. Juli 2005)

sieht man auch nicht alle Tage.....  

Klick


----------



## posh26 (4. Juli 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Purple Zaskar von 1995 (spätestens, ab 1996 andere Decals) für 100,- US$
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7165201621&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> Das kommt davon, wenn man Artikel falsch beschreibt ("I think it´s from 2003...") und nicht auf Anfragen nach Auslandsversand antwortet



2. Chance: Darf es denn dann dieses sein...  

2nd try


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Juli 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Chance: Darf es denn dann dieses sein...
> 
> 2nd try



das 95er in purple WESENTLICH schwerer zu bekommen, als ein 93er oder 94er... das 95er wahr das erste seid sehr sehr langer zeit und die anderen sind alle nase lang drin


----------



## VmaxJunkie (6. Juli 2005)

Na sauber!     

Lecker Avids


----------



## BonelessChicken (6. Juli 2005)

VmaxJunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Na sauber!
> 
> Lecker Avids


Ja, die hatte ich auch im Visier... Aber gepennt und nicht geschossen... nächstes Mal halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (11. Juli 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5215540568&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT      

kommt halt davon wenn man vor dem PC einpennt


----------



## posh26 (11. Juli 2005)

Man kann halt nicht alles haben im Leben!  

Klick


----------



## Kint (11. Juli 2005)

nichts besonderes trotzdem ärgerlich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7166831565&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## THO (11. Juli 2005)

was besonderes(?):http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5214514098&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## olli (12. Juli 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5216071556


----------



## Schrommski (12. Juli 2005)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> was besonderes(?):http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5214514098&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1




Zitat aus dem Ebay-Angebot (Artikelbeschreibung):

"Wir haben das Rad einem örtlichen Händler angeboten und checken lassen - es wurde als excellent eingestuft und praktisch - trotz seines faktischen Alters - als nahezu neuwertig eingestuft! Aber sein Preisangebot wich um mehr als 1000,- EUR von unseren Vorstellungen ab. Daher dieser Weg der Versteigerung."

Verkaufspreis:  EUR 560,55


----------



## Deleted 5247 (25. Juli 2005)

Guten Schuss gemacht Nutallabrot - selbst wenn es nur noch als Teilespender dient: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5220687377&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## nutallabrot (25. Juli 2005)

da kommt eine Reduzierhülse aus Alu rein, die dann dann zusammen mit dem Riss verschweisst wird - weiß noch nicht, ob das halten wird aber theoretisch finde ich die Idee gut. Wenns nicht hält ist es immer noch ein idealer Ersatzteilespender.


----------



## Horst Link (28. Juli 2005)

Der Gipfel der CNC Kunst für Siebenfuffzich    Wer hat da noch gepennt?

Oder dieses Konvolut an Vorbauten Man beachte den IBIS Vorbau am rechten Rand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (15. August 2005)

nein gibts doch nicht oder king devolution und mizuno zusammen für ein preis  für welches  jedes einzeln mehr kostet arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggg!!!!

und ich verpasst


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7174363650&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


----------



## kingmoe (15. August 2005)

GT LTS für ca. 150,- Taler.
Mist, hätte ein schönes Bike für meine Frau werden können (für mich zu klein  )...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7174963139&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## zaskar76 (16. August 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> GT LTS für ca. 150,- Taler.
> Mist, hätte ein schönes Bike für meine Frau werden können (für mich zu klein  )...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7174963139&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1



es gibt schlimmeres wenn der verkäufer um`s verrecken nicht nach D verschicken will  mit fsx und king  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7175565039&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## kingmoe (17. August 2005)

Ja, das schmerzt richtig.  
Es ist immer wieder frustrierend, wenn ein Verkäufer absolut nicht nach Übersee versenden will. Allerdings mache ich das auch nicht mehr (2x von 3x hat es Ärger gegeben), insofern kann ich´s verstehen.



			
				zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt schlimmeres wenn der verkäufer um`s verrecken nicht nach D verschicken will  mit fsx und king
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7175565039&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## cibi (17. August 2005)

Ich muß unbedingt mal den Kontakt zur "buckligen Verwandschaft" in Chicago auffrischen,
das geht so nicht mehr weiter mit diesen "Ship-to-USA-only-Typen".

King Classic LRS mit 517 Ceramic


----------



## Protorix (25. August 2005)

das angebot an schnäppchen ist immer wieder zu gross fuer meine finanzlage ....
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7177062779&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zocker (25. August 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> das angebot an schnäppchen ist immer wieder zu gross fuer meine finanzlage ....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7177062779&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1



Das war aber wirklich ein Schnäppchen.
Die Ware ist einwandfrei.
Ich bin aber nicht der Käufer.
Der Verkäufer auch nicht.


----------



## mkberlin (25. August 2005)

cibi schrieb:
			
		

> King Classic LRS mit 517 Ceramic



...ich könnt mich besaufen ( wenn ich's dann mal tun würde   ), das war ja wohl der absolute oberhammer     , und hätte ich gerade ( aber eigentlich immer ) so gut gebraucht!


----------



## zaskar76 (26. August 2005)

nur zweiter   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7177308511&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## Protorix (28. August 2005)

das ist mir jetzt nicht durch die lappen gegangen 
aber irgendwie auch nicht teuer ueber den tisch gegangen , wenn man auf die flexeigenschaften von titan vertraut ....


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7177648222&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

man bedenke den neupreis


----------



## cluso (28. August 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> das ist mir jetzt nicht durch die lappen gegangen
> aber irgendwie auch nicht teuer ueber den tisch gegangen , wenn man auf die flexeigenschaften von titan vertraut ....
> 
> 
> ...




Servus,

wenn ich nicht mein Serotta hätte, würde der Sieger anders lauten 
Hatte IHN auch im Beobachten mit drin.

Finde ich auch nicht so teuer 

Gruß


----------



## crosss (28. August 2005)

er ist in guten Händen  
Gruss
J


----------



## cluso (28. August 2005)

crosss schrieb:
			
		

> er ist in guten Händen
> Gruss
> J



Dann bin ich beruhigt.
Aber bitte Bilder zeigen vom Baby


----------



## stylzdavis (4. September 2005)

Das war mit Sicherheit nicht zu teuer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5237480206&ssPageName=ADME:B:DS:DE:28


----------



## s.d (4. September 2005)

für wie viel ist eigentlich erst der Rocky Titan Rahmen weggegangen?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (4. September 2005)

Der Tibolt Rahmen, der erst kürzlich versteigert wurde? Der hat schlappe 1166  gebracht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (8. September 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7180094334&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

weniger durch die lappen gegangen... aber das kommt raus wenn man sich wehrt einen rahmen zu verschicken ...


----------



## cluso (16. September 2005)

Leck mich am A**** ist das Teil schön.
Bin gerade voll auf dem Bunttrip.
Und ich habe so wenig Geld 

colnago


----------



## u-vee (16. September 2005)

es hat ja auch was für sich den markennamen richtig zu schreiben...


----------



## cluso (19. September 2005)

zu groß
zu weit weg
zu teuer

alles Sch*****



Sachs


----------



## carioca (25. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Die Schei55e ist mir nicht durch die Lappen, aber ich war erstaunt wie günstig ich das Teil erworben habe: Salsa 

Habe ich einfach Glück gehabt, oder ist das normal? Sind die wohl älteren Teile ohne den Regenbogen gesuchter?

Gruss Carioca


----------



## popeye (25. September 2005)

carioca schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Die Schei55e ist mir nicht durch die Lappen, aber ich war erstaunt wie günstig ich das Teil erworben habe: Salsa
> 
> ...



also mein Rücken sagt mir daß es sohl eher an den Maßen liegt. Bitte wer fährt denn heute noch derart gestreckt, trotz aller Liebe zur Originalität...


----------



## sevenack (26. September 2005)

wenigstens bekommt es schöne Kurbeln.... 

Brave Warrior


----------



## DerAlex (26. September 2005)

Erst mal muss das Brave da sein, dann kann man sich Gedanken um Kurbeln machen. Wahrscheinlich liegt der Rahmen aber erst mal eine ganze Weile nur herum...
Mit dem habe ich wieder mal nicht gerechnet. Wo sind denn alle Brave Freaks gewesen? 

manfasstesnicht


----------



## Cycleshark (26. September 2005)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind denn alle Brave Freaks gewesen?
> 
> manfasstesnicht




hallo kurbelix

die nackte warheit ist........es jibbet keine fans von brave!!!   

greez sharki piiit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (26. September 2005)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Erst mal muss das Brave da sein, dann kann man sich Gedanken um Kurbeln machen. Wahrscheinlich liegt der Rahmen aber erst mal eine ganze Weile nur herum...
> Mit dem habe ich wieder mal nicht gerechnet. Wo sind denn alle Brave Freaks gewesen?
> 
> manfasstesnicht


Wenn ich nicht vor ca. 1/2 Jahr beschlossen hätte, aufzuhören mit dem Sammeln, wäre der nie für den Preis an Dich gegangen...


----------



## kingmoe (26. September 2005)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem habe ich wieder mal nicht gerechnet. Wo sind denn alle Brave Freaks gewesen?
> manfasstesnicht



Einer hatte sich schon vor den Fernseher gesetzt, um das Basketball-Finale zu sehen - was aber erst eine halbe Stunde später kam und das wir dann ja leider verloren haben. Doppelt ärgerlich...  

Aber wenigstens sehen wird as Teil dann ja hier wieder. Auch gut, ich habe eh zuviele offene Baustellen. Glückwunsch Alex


----------



## THO (27. September 2005)

die nackte warheit ist........es jibbet keine fans von brave!!!   

greez sharki piiit[/QUOTE]

vergisst du mal das hörstli und den lieben whoa nicht

thomas


----------



## zurkoe (27. September 2005)

Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein allgemeiner Trend. Ich schätze, dass im nächsten halben Jahr die Preise für Classis-Teile ziemlich in den Keller rutschen werden. Dann gibt´s XT-Daumies fürn Zwanni.


----------



## bekr (28. September 2005)

zurkoe schrieb:
			
		

> Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein allgemeiner Trend. Ich schätze, dass im nächsten halben Jahr die Preise für Classis-Teile ziemlich in den Keller rutschen werden. Dann gibt´s XT-Daumies fürn Zwanni.



ist doch gut dann ist individualität bezahlbar und dafür werden die unbenutzten teile umso teurer


aber sei mal ehrlich  wer kann sich heut zu tage noch richtig etwas leisten? auch wenn das geld da sein sollte die unsicherheit, das immer weniger werdende gehalt  usw...


----------



## Horst Link (30. September 2005)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> vergisst du mal das hörstli und den lieben whoa nicht
> 
> thomas



Genau - dies müssen wir uns von einem Züricher Aluhändler nicht bieten lassen.

Allerdings sind Fehlkonstruktionen sind nicht mein Fachgebiet und Whoa kauft nur Warriors mit Echtheitszertifikat "R.I.S.S."   

BRAVE rulez, oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevetc (2. Oktober 2005)

leider nicht meins  

habs versucht, aber wohl zu zaghaft
naja, hätte mich auch fast ruiniert

hats jemand von euch bekommen?


----------



## Atomino (2. Oktober 2005)

boah ich könnte ...    

da brauch man mal was unbedingt und dann verpasst man es um ein paar sekunden!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kona-Project-2-S...84831428QQcategoryZ100534QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wenn jemand so eine zuviel hat dann bitte bei mir melden!

mfg
fabian


----------



## VmaxJunkie (2. Oktober 2005)

Atomino schrieb:
			
		

> boah ich könnte ...
> 
> da brauch man mal was unbedingt und dann verpasst man es um ein paar sekunden!
> 
> ...



Sachma, Fabian, Du brauchst doch bloß beim nächsten Bier mal meinen Mitbewohner ordentlich belatschern. Vielleicht rückt der seine raus?

Gruß, David


----------



## Atomino (2. Oktober 2005)

Aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist seine schwarz oder hat er jetzt auch noch eine in diesem grau/titan ton???

mfg
fabian


----------



## VmaxJunkie (2. Oktober 2005)

Atomino schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist seine schwarz oder hat er jetzt auch noch eine in diesem grau/titan ton???
> 
> mfg
> fabian



Nee, in grau hat er keine... Aber da gibts ja Wege...   Macht mal...


----------



## Fres (2. Oktober 2005)

so eine hab ich auch noch, aber der preis kommt nicht ganz hin


----------



## cluso (3. Oktober 2005)

Mantra


----------



## oldschooler (4. Oktober 2005)

es gibt leider keinen:
GEIL, EBAY !-thread:

deshalb hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8700834648&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

was war los? keiner lust gehabt??? also ich nehms mit kusshand und werde es hüten wie meinen augapfel...


----------



## oldman (4. Oktober 2005)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt leider keinen:
> GEIL, EBAY !-thread:
> 
> deshalb hier:
> ...



moin,

hatte schon Lust, aber habe soeben ein anderes Karakoram geschossen: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7185116641&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1
Jetzt muss das Ding nur noch ueber'n Kanal.
oldman
demnaechst "nickel plated"


----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (4. Oktober 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> hatte schon Lust, aber habe soeben ein anderes Karakoram geschossen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7185116641&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1
> ...



Hui,

es ist hoffentlich kein Rechtslenker und die Schaltung / Bremse seitenverkehrt!   Ansonsten viel Spaß damit.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (4. Oktober 2005)

sieht fast wie das avalanche al, oder?

wann gabs das karakoram in der farb??? 
aber schönes teil... nur sehen mir bremsen etc. älter aus wie der rahmen, oder hat der nachträglich neue decals verpasst bekommen?


----------



## oldman (4. Oktober 2005)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> sieht fast wie das avalanche al, oder?
> 
> wann gabs das karakoram in der farb???
> aber schönes teil... nur sehen mir bremsen etc. älter aus wie der rahmen, oder hat der nachträglich neue decals verpasst bekommen?




der Vorbesitzer hat (im Rahmen der Flugrostbekaempfung) den Rahmen vernickeln lassen...
Die Decals sind daneben, da müssen alte drauf.
Mal schauen wie das Teil aussieht... wenn es mal aus UK angekommen ist.
oldman


----------



## kingmoe (4. Oktober 2005)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> was war los? keiner lust gehabt??? also ich nehms mit kusshand und werde es hüten wie meinen augapfel...



Lust schon, aber noch ein GT-Komplettbike und ich fliege hier raus...  
Und zerrupfen und einzeln verhökern finde ich bei ´ber komplett schwarzen LX nicht gut.


----------



## oldschooler (4. Oktober 2005)

gut zu wissen  

vor allem seit meinem letzten karakoram hatte ich richtig angst, dass ihr beiden rangeht...

übrigens bräuchte ich noch was für auf die rolle und en satz alte boras... ich glaub dass gibt platztechnisch richtig ärger....


----------



## korat (5. Oktober 2005)

mancher mag ja sagen, naja, nix besonderes, aber ich hatte mich in die farbkombi (die ich noch nie gesehen habe) _sowas_ von verliebt...
da schaut man mal 3 tage nicht 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5274622623&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## felgenbremser (5. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tech-Lite-Leicht...86649191QQcategoryZ100245QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## andy1 (5. Oktober 2005)

Schade, das hätte ich gern mal öfter gefahren, wäre was zum fahren gewesen: Alpinestars Ti:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5246287978


----------



## kingmoe (5. Oktober 2005)

felgenbremser schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Tech-Lite-Leicht...86649191QQcategoryZ100245QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Grüne (neu) hätte ich noch, wenn auch nicht ganz zu dem Kurs (35,- + Versand wären OK)...


----------



## roesli (7. Oktober 2005)

Hm. Nicht amüsiert   

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7183931016&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (8. Oktober 2005)

Hättest du doch geboten ;-)
Owl Hollow aka alpstern


----------



## *Heidelbär* (14. Oktober 2005)

Meine Erfahrungen mit eBay halten sich im Rahmen - meist kaufe ich Sofortkauf-Zeugs, was ich beim Händler nicht oder nur weit teurer bekomme. Heute habe ich mein erstes Bike dort ersteigert und meine gemachten und angelesenen eBay-Erfahrungen mal konsequent angewandt. Objekt meiner Begierde war nur ein altes Specialized Hardrock, also nix Edles und die Summe, um die es geht, war weit geringer als manche von Euch für eine Kurbelgarnitur hinzulegen bereit sind (warum auch immer). Aber da ich mich gerade so freue, einen alten Klassiker für meine Freundin (ihr gefiel das Teil) für den Gegenwert eines Abendessens bekommen zu haben, hier die Story:

* * * 

EUR 60,12 hat Sausch****** heute mittag, eine Stunde vor Auktionsende (was für ein Blödsinn, so früh zu bieten!) für das Specialized Hardrock geboten.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8702467179&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

15 Sekunden vor Auktionsende - Sausch****** war zu dem Zeitpunkt mit seinem Gebot Höchstbietender und ich noch nicht in Erscheinung getreten - habe ich dann mein um 20 Euro höheres Maximalgebot abgeschickt. Meine PC-Uhr war mit der eBay-Uhr synchronisiert, die Auktion hatte ich in einem Browserfenster und "Betrag bestätigen" in einem zweiten Browserfenster geöffnet.

Sauschw****** hat wohl hin und wieder sein Auktionsfenster aktualisiert und 12:45:36 entsetzt festgestellt, dass ihn jemand Sekunden vor Auktionsende um einen Euro überboten hat. 

Der eBay-Auktionsassistent bietet stets 1 Euro mehr als das jeweils abgegebene Höchstgebot - bis zum gesetzten Limit. (So etwas früher als wenige Sekunden vor Auktionsschluss anzuwenden ist natürlich Blödsinn.)

Sauschw****** erhöhte sein Angebot verzweifelt um einen Euro, und um noch einen und noch einen und musste jedes Mal warten bis sein gemeingefährlicher, veraltetet Internet Explorer (wer derart drittklassige Software benutzt, ist selbst schuld) aufhörte zu rödeln, und einmal legte er in seiner Verzweiflung dabei sogar noch 10 Cent drauf. 

12:45:41 Uhr hat er zum vierten und - in dieser Auktion - letzten Mal geboten - EUR 64,22. Für ein weiteres Gebot war er (oder vermutlich eher sein träger Internet Explorer) zu langsam, denn 4 weitere Sekunden später - 12:45:48 Uhr -, 3, 2, 1, war der Rockhopper für EUR 65,22 meins. 

Ist das nun ein Classic Bike? Egal, mir wurscht - das Teil fährt und hat keinen so nervigen Federungskram, der ständig sabbert oder sonstwie repariert werden will. Ich gehe da mal von meinem ungefederten Specialized Sequoia, Baujahr 93 aus: Einziger Verschleiß neben den Reifen: Kette nach 12 Jahren (nach ca. 35.000 km), Reifen (ca. jährlich), Gripshiftschalter - 1. Satz hielt 10 Jahre, Austauschgripshifts - auch von SRAM - je nur ca. 1 Jahr - soviel zum Zeitgeist.


----------



## cibi (14. Oktober 2005)

1. Falscher Fred,aber klasse Post   

2. Nimm mehr von dem Zeugs   

3. Du hast 'ne sehr große Freundin,stimmts ?

4 "Sauschwafler" darfst Du ruhig ausschreiben

5. Ja,ist 'ne klassische Bockwurscht


cibi,
long live the winntätschwiener


----------



## posh26 (14. Oktober 2005)

Verschenkt!    

Klick


----------



## newsboy (14. Oktober 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Verschenkt!
> 
> Klick



viel teurer gehen die hier auch nicht weg... dann kommt noch der transport für ein komplettes rad. naja...


----------



## *Heidelbär* (15. Oktober 2005)

@1. Der Fred ist korrekt, denke ich, denn in diesem heulen doch die, denen was durch die Lappen gegangen ist. Da wollte ich nur mal zeigen, wie's geht oder gehen könnte. Klar, klappt nicht immer und ist nicht der Stein der Weisen, aber besser als in letzter Minute im einzigen Fenster eines schlechten Browsers 1-Euro-weise um das Objekt der Begierden zu hangeln.

@2. Sieht eng damit aus - hier in dieser Gegend, aber gelegentlich geht was.

@3. Ich hab's doch geahnt, dass es ihr zu groß ist. ;-) Nun kann ich es samstagnachts benutzen und entspannt am Tresen lehnen und muss mir keine Gedanken machen, dass jemand mit einer Filzstifthülle an meinem Kryptonite-Bügel herumfingert. Wenn dabei dann doch jemand erfolgreich ist, nehm ich mir halt ein Taxi und muss nicht die ganze Nacht weinen! ;-)

@4. Echt!? Ich hab keine Rechtsschutzversicherung und bin deshalb vorsichtig.

@5. Hast du'n Link zu 'nem Bockwurstfahrerforum? Hier isses mir ehrlich gesagt eh zu elitär. http://www.eisenschweinkader.de/ find ich nett - da fehlt mir aber die technische Komponente. Außerdem sind die mir zu ossi, das bin doch schon selbst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (15. Oktober 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> viel teurer gehen die hier auch nicht weg... dann kommt noch der transport für ein komplettes rad. naja...


Habt Ihr es gut... Für ein Bike in dem Zustand mit der Ausstattung wirst Du hier in DE deutlich mehr berappen müssen. Ab 600 Euro geht's los meine ich mich zu erinnern. Neuwertige Rahmenkits gehen für bis zu ca. 650 Euro über die Theke. Ist alles aber auf e... bezogen. Wie es hier im Forum und ausserhalb privat aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Oktober 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Verschenkt!
> 
> Klick




hab nachgefragt,aber leider kam die info das nicht nach deutschland versendet wird. 
orginal zitat: american bikes are for american.     :kotz: 

was soll mann dazu noch sagen. hätte wesentlich mehr bezahlt für diesen schatz.


----------



## Marix (16. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7188443033&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Günstig - oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## cluso (17. Oktober 2005)

Marix schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7188443033&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> Günstig - oder was meint Ihr?




Finde ich nicht, so verratzt wie der an der Zugführung aussieht.


----------



## kingmoe (17. Oktober 2005)

Marix schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7188443033&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> Günstig - oder was meint Ihr?



"Lackkorrosion beim *nachgerüsteten* Adapter für die V Brake."

Das erklärt es wohl, oder?!


----------



## nutallabrot (17. Oktober 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> viel teurer gehen die hier auch nicht weg... dann kommt noch der transport für ein komplettes rad. naja...



für den Preis bekommst du in D vielleicht gerade mal ein gebrauchtes Rahmenset mit Kratzern.


----------



## posh26 (17. Oktober 2005)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> für den Preis bekommst du in D vielleicht gerade mal ein gebrauchtes Rahmenset mit Kratzern.



Richtig! Hast du auch die letzten Rahmensets alle im Auge gehabt, was  die Konkurrenz schläft nie


----------



## Marix (17. Oktober 2005)

für den Preis bekommst du in D vielleicht gerade mal ein gebrauchtes Rahmenset mit Kratzern. 

Vor einem guten halben Jahr erzielten zwei Bikes knapp über 600 bzw. über 1400 - und das bei absolut gleichwertiger Ausstattung!


----------



## Stevens59 (17. Oktober 2005)

... unfassbar  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187938654&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## posh26 (17. Oktober 2005)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> orginal zitat: american bikes are for american.     :kotz:



Der hatte wohl auch ein kleines Nervenleiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (17. Oktober 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig! Hast du auch die letzten Rahmensets alle im Auge gehabt, was  die Konkurrenz schläft nie



na klar!  Und mich juckts jedes Mal! Nur gut, dass Versand + Zoll so teuer sind...


----------



## nutallabrot (17. Oktober 2005)

Marix schrieb:
			
		

> für den Preis bekommst du in D vielleicht gerade mal ein gebrauchtes Rahmenset mit Kratzern.
> 
> Vor einem guten halben Jahr erzielten zwei Bikes knapp über 600 bzw. über 1400 - und das bei absolut gleichwertiger Ausstattung!



wilkommen bei ebay! 
Das für 600 war ein echtes Schnäppchen (hab die Auktion verpennt  ), das für 1400 viel zu teuer - zumal mit der komischen Ausstattung

(vorausgesetzt wir reden jetzt über die gleichen Bikes)


----------



## posh26 (17. Oktober 2005)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> für den Preis bekommst du in D vielleicht gerade mal ein gebrauchtes Rahmenset mit Kratzern.



Wie z.B. .....  
Manitou FS  

"...Zu den Macken, insgesamt ist der Rahmen ok, er hat natürlich einige Kratzer in den Jahren bekommen. Die Schwinge wurde mal ausgetauscht und am Oberrohr hat er vom umgeschlagenen Bremshebel eine kleine Beule [...]Ausserdem war mal das Gewinde aus dem Schaltauge gerissen, was aber mit neuem Gewindeeinsatz wieder voll belastbar ist [...] aber die Elastomere müssen sicher getauscht werden. Vorne federt die Gabel z.Z kaum [..] die muss komplett überholt werden. Ich verkaufe den Rahmen zwar *sowieso ohne Garantie oder Gewähr, aber die Federung ausdrücklich als defekt*..."

So long


----------



## Marix (17. Oktober 2005)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> wilkommen bei ebay!
> Das für 600 war ein echtes Schnäppchen (hab die Auktion verpennt  ), das für 1400 viel zu teuer - zumal mit der komischen Ausstattung
> 
> (vorausgesetzt wir reden jetzt über die gleichen Bikes)




Exakt


----------



## BonelessChicken (17. Oktober 2005)

Deer FSR für 237 Euro. Erscheint mir recht preiswert.
Aber der Rahmen ist ja nach wie vor zu haben, unterstelle ich einfach mal...


----------



## armin-m (17. Oktober 2005)

Scharfe Schlussfolgerung, Holmes!


----------



## posh26 (18. Oktober 2005)

...noch Fragen   

Kestrel CSX


----------



## sevenack (18. Oktober 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> ...noch Fragen
> 
> Kestrel CSX



besser nicht...



> F: Wie hoch sind die Versandkosten?
> Antwort: Nach Entfernung per Post oder UPS Paket max. 12 kg 1,5m X 1,2m X 0,35m


----------



## posh26 (19. Oktober 2005)

sevenack schrieb:
			
		

> besser nicht...



49 EUR mit UPS -> versichert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (20. Oktober 2005)

ich kann mich ja heraus reden das ich weg war und was ist mit euch ?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7187696904&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT




sind die campa daumie schellen aus stahlblech oder aus alu?


----------



## armin-m (20. Oktober 2005)

Der Rahmen hat sich ja nicht wirklich gelohnt, daß man ihn über den großen
Teich holt...


----------



## crosss (22. Oktober 2005)

dafür hab ich gut geschlafen...  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7190126196&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## forever (22. Oktober 2005)

Leute, macht mich einfach mal depri voll! Ich sollte diesen Thread nicht mehr
(mit)lesen, das ist ja grauenvoll, was für Parts!


----------



## kingmoe (23. Oktober 2005)

Eben gerade verpasst: Satz Heylight-naben in Purple für nen Fuffi     

Und mein Rechner bootet zu langsam... Auktion war gerade 30 Sek. vorbei  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7188454625&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Ro83er (23. Oktober 2005)

Bin zwar in der Materie nicht so drin, aber dafür wie verzweifelt die Dinger teilweise gesucht werden wohl ein guter Preis ? 

Klein MC1 für 28,50 und 36 Euro 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (24. Oktober 2005)

Ro83er schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar in der Materie nicht so drin, aber dafür wie verzweifelt die Dinger teilweise gesucht werden wohl ein guter Preis ?
> 
> Klein MC1 für 28,50 und 36 Euro
> 
> MfG


 
unnutzbar gekürzt und dann auch noch gelöchert  

wer will sowas


----------



## Kruemelmonster (25. Oktober 2005)

48cm ...    .... kann man damit noch einatmen beim Fahren?


----------



## Owl Hollow (25. Oktober 2005)

ach komm, das eine Loch geht ja bloss durch die Schweissnaht...
happy trails


----------



## Ro83er (25. Oktober 2005)

Naja, imo besser DURCH die Schweißnaht als direkt daneben... 

Und Atmen beim Fahren, mal ganz ehrlich, wieviele von diesen Preziosen werden denn noch "ernsthaft" bewegt ? Und bei nem Klein mit dem Lack und hübscher LVE bleibt dir doch eh die Luft weg, also was solls    

Gebe mich aber trotzdem der Übermacht geschlagen, wer verschiebts in den "Gold"-Thread   

MfG


----------



## bastel73 (26. Oktober 2005)

hab zulange gezögert!   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7192167146&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.de%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Fcgiurl%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fcgi.ebay.de%252Fws%252F%26fkr%3D1%26from%3DR8%26satitle%3D7192167146%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1


----------



## Lowrider (26. Oktober 2005)

bastel73 schrieb:
			
		

> hab zulange gezögert!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7192167146&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.de%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Fcgiurl%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fcgi.ebay.de%252Fws%252F%26fkr%3D1%26from%3DR8%26satitle%3D7192167146%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1



da darfst gar nicht zögern,... selber schuld...


----------



## Cycleshark (7. November 2005)

99 dollaritos für einen türkies-king...recht günstig  ---> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Owl Hollow (7. November 2005)

Naja. Wenn er die "turquoise anodized ding bell" nicht mitgibt, muss er sich nicht wundern, dass es nicht mehr Geld gibt.


----------



## posh26 (8. November 2005)

Fat Chance


----------



## stylzdavis (8. November 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Fat Chance



 The value is in the frame.

Wie recht er doch hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posh26 (8. November 2005)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> The value is in the frame.
> 
> Wie recht er doch hat!



Du hast Recht, die Zusammenstellung geht halt gar nicht 
Er hatte mir jedoch weitere Bilder geschickt und der Rahmen sieht wirklich TOP aus! Naja, zu spät eingeloggt


----------



## m(A)ui (9. November 2005)

neue Hüi VR-nabe für 7,52  !!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7193931818


----------



## VmaxJunkie (9. November 2005)

m(A)ui schrieb:
			
		

> neue Hüi VR-nabe für 7,52  !!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7193931818



Glückwunsch, Fabian!    Ich weiß, Du kennst auch jemanden, der 36 loch fährt...


----------



## kingmoe (10. November 2005)

Alter Redline BMX-Cruiser (24") mit dreiteiliger Takagi-Kurbel für schlappe 57,- Euro   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8717550330&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Und ich Depp helfe in der Zeit ´nem Kumpel beim Ausbau seines Hauses (Rohbau rules). Naja, muss ich mich bei seiner Einweihungsfeier mal ordentlich mit Bier...


----------



## mkberlin (11. November 2005)

...hab zwar nicht geboten, da zu hohe transport- und zollkosten aufgekommen wären, aber für den reinen verkaufpreis von umgrechnet 340,00 euro wäre hier wohl so mancher schwach geworden   :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7194413547&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Marix (11. November 2005)

WÃ¼rde sagen, vielleicht 50â¬ unter Normalpreis

Wenn ich mir die Manitou FS-Auktionen so ansehe, haben diese Bikes bzw. Rahmen trotz eines angeblichen hohen Kultfaktors ein extrem schwaches Neupreis-Jetztpreis-VerhÃ¤ltnis.


----------



## andy2 (11. November 2005)

liegt wohl am hohen bruchfaktor der manitous


----------



## posh26 (16. November 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> liegt wohl am hohen bruchfaktor der manitous



Dafür rosten sie nicht


----------



## Horst Link (20. November 2005)

Nicht wirklich durch die Lappen gegangen, da kein vordergründiges Interesse - aber HARDCORE in jeder Beziehung. Wenn doch nur die Rahmenhöhe passend wäre und die Original Gabel dabei wäre  

Eher was für den Fertigmacher - aber dennoch gündtig. Dieses TEAM Gefährt aus dem Hause Ritchey...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (20. November 2005)

zwei Minuten zu spät und bei ebay ist heute performancemässig eh' wieder alles superlahm   
Zum Fahren hätten die  mir schon noch getaugt...

Naja, geht schon wieder, ich liebe diesen Thread


----------



## bighit_fsr (20. November 2005)

die performance von dem Laden ist heute ganz grosse Klasse!
zwei Hinterradnaben Hügi Classic, einmal Alu- einmal Stahlrotor für ca 42 und 38 Euros...

macht ja nix...


----------



## Protorix (20. November 2005)

ich frag mich langsam was das soll 
den ganzen tag lagt dieses ebay nur rum ...


----------



## biker1967 (20. November 2005)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> zwei Minuten zu spät und bei ebay ist heute performancemässig eh' wieder alles superlahm
> Zum Fahren hätten die  mir schon noch getaugt...
> 
> Naja, geht schon wieder, ich liebe diesen Thread



So ein Paar liegt bei mir in der Teilekiste. Jedoch sind die Außenseiten des Käfigs nicht mehr dran.  
Die Probleme mit dem Server hab ich heut abend auch gehabt. Vielen Dank an Ebay das es sooooo schnell ging mit der Gebotsabgabe


----------



## andy1 (21. November 2005)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> zwei Minuten zu spät und bei ebay ist heute performancemässig eh' wieder alles superlahm
> Zum Fahren hätten die  mir schon noch getaugt...
> 
> Naja, geht schon wieder, ich liebe diesen Thread



Hehe , das sind die  allerersten richtigen XT-Pedalen (700er mal ausgenommen), ich würde mal sagen  für das Alter noch gut und obendrein rattenscharf billig. Entweder falsch  angeboten oder die potentiellen Interessenten haben den Kult- als auch guten  Gebrauchsfaktor nicht erkannt. Mit denen läßt sich  mit normalen Schuhen - ohne Haken besser fahren als mit den unsymmetrisch  gestalteten Nachfolgen (die oft viel teurer über den Tisch gehen).


----------



## kingmoe (21. November 2005)

GT Psyclone, fillet brazed, für schlanke 230,- Taler - aber mein Sohn hatte gestern Taufe, da konnte ich micht nicht vor den Rechner klemmen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7196794955&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wKid (21. November 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> GT Psyclone, fillet brazed, für schlanke 230,- Taler - aber mein Sohn hatte gestern Taufe, da konnte ich micht nicht vor den Rechner klemmen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7196794955&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1



vorher wars für 399,- käuflich...wollte aber keiner. immer diese schnäppchenjäger auf eBucht.


----------



## lebaron (22. November 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> GT Psyclone, fillet brazed, für schlanke 230,- Taler - aber mein Sohn hatte gestern Taufe, da konnte ich micht nicht vor den Rechner klemmen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7196794955&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1




AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
ICH STERBE!
Ich war seit nem knappen Monat oder so nicht mehr in der Ebucht und dann geht DAS für DIESEN Preis weg


----------



## korat (22. November 2005)

im grunde wäre das mein persönliches gt nr. 1   
(hoffentlich liest das richter nicht mit)
paßt nur grad nicht. aber ich tröste micht damit, daß sicher noch
andere kommen, vielleicht sogar ein gelbes dreiundneunziger,
eines tages, und daß, hätten wir alle hier mitgeboten, der preis ja
auch wieder höher gewesen wäre...


----------



## bert serotta (22. November 2005)

War eigentlich auch nicht teuer, wems paßt...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7196224227&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## t-age (24. November 2005)

Aloha...

Eigentlich ja nicht durch die Lappen gegangen, aber der Verkäufer wills zu dem Preis ned rausrücken:

Ancilotti komplett für 130  

War auch nicht überteuert, oder? Steuersatz und VR-Nabe hät ich sogar behalten...;-)

Klein Pulse komplett 

Ciaot t-age


----------



## Olllli (24. November 2005)

t-age schrieb:
			
		

> Aloha...
> 
> Eigentlich ja nicht durch die Lappen gegangen, aber der Verkäufer wills zu dem Preis ned rausrücken:
> 
> ...



Wie, er will es nicht rausruecken ? Dem wuerde ich mal was erzählen. Dann darf er es nicht so billig reinstellen. Soweit ich weiß, entsteht bei ebay ein gueltiger Kaufvertrag.

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## andy1 (24. November 2005)

Nun, irgendjemandem wird es sicher durch die Lappen gegangen sein:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8724422317

Habs auch nur 5 Min. vor Schluss entdeckt und da hiess es nehmen oder nicht nehmen. Wird ein netter Arbeits-Ausflug mit der Freundin werden ;-)

DB Axis für um nen Zwanni:


----------



## tonicbikes (24. November 2005)

...ja ist denn heut´ schon Weihnachten  -Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## martn (24. November 2005)

verpennt


----------



## rasaldul (24. November 2005)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, irgendjemandem wird es sicher durch die Lappen gegangen sein:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8724422317
> 
> ...


ok, guter preis. 

aber jeden mist muss ja nun auch nicht kaufen - xt-gruppe hin oder her. die komponenten sind sowieso irgendwie nur angegrabbelt und da davon gibt's auf ebay genug. qualität statt quantität ist die devise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (24. November 2005)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> ok, guter preis.
> 
> aber jeden mist muss ja nun auch nicht kaufen - xt-gruppe hin oder her. die komponenten sind sowieso irgendwie nur angegrabbelt und da davon gibt's auf ebay genug. qualität statt quantität ist die devise.



Stimmt schon, da gebe ich dir recht, ich werde mir demnächst sowas verkneifen müssen ganz einfach auch mangels Platz.

Aber da ich nach einem Diamond Back gesucht habe hatte ich es auch bei ebay in der Suchfunktion gespeichert - nun habe ich endlich eines.
Ob es so eins ist wie ich dachte oder ob ich nicht doch lieber ein neueres haben wilkl wird sich noch herausstellen. XT-Zeugs hab ich mittlerweile wirklich genug (ausser vielleicht einzelne Bremshebel von 91/92)


----------



## roesli (25. November 2005)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> verpennt



Au, das tut wirklich weh.....

Gehören nach meiner Sicht zu den funktionellsten Bremshebelis überhaupt aus der Zeit


----------



## roesli (25. November 2005)

t-age schrieb:
			
		

> War auch nicht überteuert, oder? Steuersatz und VR-Nabe hät ich sogar behalten...;-)



Na, ich weiss mal nicht... - Steuerlager, ja, von mir aus....

Aber die Zwitschernabe? - Zum Ausstellen ok, aber zum Fahren? - Muss nicht sein, ausser man will dank den miesest gedichteten Lagern unter die Vogelfänger gehen


----------



## kingmoe (25. November 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Au, das tut wirklich weh.....
> Gehören nach meiner Sicht zu den funktionellsten Bremshebelis überhaupt aus der Zeit



Habe auch einige Pärchen davon, weil die einfach gut bremsen (soll´s ja auch geben...)

Beim E einfach mal in "Bremssysteme" nach "Coda" suchen. Die baugleichen Hebel bzw. nur anders gelabelten gibt es immer wieder für schmales Geld (jetzt auch gerade).
 z.B. hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/Canondale-CODA-C...yZ100245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremshebel-Coda-...yZ100245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...


----------



## VmaxJunkie (27. November 2005)

Na da wird grad jemand jubeln...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7198498049&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Ein Rascal mit King und Judy zum Sonntagabend für 150 Tacken.


----------



## andy1 (27. November 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=8726202140

so ist das wenn man nur auf Abholer setzt -> uraltes Staiger mit XT-Daumies für 27 Euronen, wo doch schon die Daumies ein mehrfaches wert sind 
Naj, die Gabel sieht zwar nicht mehr so gesund aus aber egal...

Und ein XC-Pro-Schaltwerk heute.. weggegangen für 6,50 weil der Comp meiner Freundin hakte (Modem) -> angeblich keine Daten beim letzten draufklicken


----------



## Schmirgel (27. November 2005)

>> wo doch schon die Daumies ein mehrfaches wert sind 

Das war mal...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7197114504&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


Das Klein hatte ich auch in Beobachtung  Es wär' mir zwar zu groß gewesen, aber bei dem Preis............


----------



## andy1 (28. November 2005)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> >> wo doch schon die Daumies ein mehrfaches wert sind
> 
> Das war mal...
> 
> ...



nicht ganz richtig.. denn die Daumies aus dem Link sind alte 6/3fach, also für 18-Gang statt für 21.

sind zwar wirklich seltener aber weniger gefragt, soll einer verstehen 
OK, die neueren sind schon etwas vielseitiger einsetzbar, sind eben aus der Zeit der gesuchten Klassiker.

Und die 6/2fach-XT-Shifter aus deinem Link haben schon einen korrekten Preis erzielt.

(Und ich glaube das Staiger hatte vormals die alten Shifter und später die 3/7 fach-Daumies bekommen - der Umerfer ist nämlich noch ein recht alter)


----------



## Schmirgel (28. November 2005)

Jipp, mein Fehler. Hatte nur auf die Typenbezeichnung geachtet (und dachte, die 730er wären bereits 7fach gewesen).

Allerdings sind IMO die Zeiten, wo's ~80+ Euronen für Daumies gab, vorbei. Der Stadler hatte letzte Woche z.B. 'ne DX-Kombis aus 7fach Daumies, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer bei eBay. Ging für knapp über 40 Euro weg... NOS... Das habe ich vor 'nem halben Jahr noch für gebrauchte DX-Daumies alleine bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (28. November 2005)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Allerdings sind IMO die Zeiten, wo's ~80+ Euronen für Daumies gab, vorbei. Der Stadler hatte letzte Woche z.B. 'ne DX-Kombis aus 7fach Daumies, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer bei eBay. Ging für knapp über 40 Euro weg... NOS... Das habe ich vor 'nem halben Jahr noch für gebrauchte DX-Daumies alleine bekommen...



Naja, kann man auch wiederum nicht mit XT-Daumies (732er)  vergleichen  

Sicher sind die gamzem Teile Schwankungen unterworfen, momentan ist ja sowieso eher Ruhezeit, für manche Bastelzeit... da werden nicht so "hastige" Anschaffungen gemacht. Und 40  Euro für gebrauchte DX-Daumies sind schon sehr gut.


----------



## Cycleshark (30. November 2005)

... http://cgi.ebay.com/Wicked-Fat-Chan...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (30. November 2005)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> ... http://cgi.ebay.com/Wicked-Fat-Chan...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




lt angebot:

USA/PAY PAL only 
tröste dich damit dass er sowieso nicht nach Deutschland versendet hätte.


----------



## CarstenB (30. November 2005)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> ... http://cgi.ebay.com/Wicked-Fat-Chan...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


ja, hab ich gestern abend gesehen als er aktiv war und noch gedacht dass der doch bestimmt nicht lange im angebot bleibt...

carsten


----------



## X-LIGHT (30. November 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7199533116&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Ein Traum, will es aber nicht nach Deutschland schicken.
So ein A****!!!!


----------



## andy1 (1. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7198637943

ärgerlich   

So einen Checker-Pig mit diesem komischen Dämpfungsring am besten noch mit der Gabel die auch so eine komische Dämpfung hat wollte ich schon immer haben.
Diesmal weggegangen als Schnäppchen wahrscheinlich an irgendsoeinen Heinzkopp der das Ding einfach nur kaputtfährt 

Wie gut dass er eh etwas klein war wenn auch auf den Fotos nicht so ersichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (4. Dezember 2005)

hasse gerade alle, ebay, internet explorer, die typen die mit ihrer videotelefonie neben mir die leitung blockieren etc...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7200198722&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

ja ich weiss nicht wirklich wild - aber es geht ums prinzip.


----------



## ch1988 (4. Dezember 2005)

jetzt beteilige ich ich auch mal - eigentlich wollte ich nur meine beginnende Rocky Mountain Sammlung vergrößern - 2 sec bei eBay .....  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7199606047&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Prima Frust-Thread hier....


----------



## stratege-0815 (8. Dezember 2005)

Entsetzlich, ein Rocky Mountain für 45,- Kröten rauszuhauen......wie konnte ich diese Autkion nur übersehen, wo ich doch sogar in Köln wohne und das Porto gespart hätte.


----------



## stratege-0815 (12. Dezember 2005)

Hammerpreis, für ne ca. 10 Jahre alte Gabel, das wurde mir schnell zu teuer.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7201574652&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Nun raus mit der Sprache, welcher Classci Freak von euch hat die Gabel ersteigert?

Gruß
Stratege


----------



## X-LIGHT (13. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ritchey-Super-L...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Kaum hatte ich die Seite aufgerufen und aktualisiert, war es verkauft.
Wie kann man das denn so billig reinsetzen???


----------



## Schmirgel (13. Dezember 2005)

...Oh, das ist wirklich ein Tiefschlag. Er hät's auch noch überall hin verschippert...


----------



## olli (13. Dezember 2005)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Oh, das ist wirklich ein Tiefschlag. Er hät's auch noch überall hin verschippert...


Ein Saracen Rahmen. Schön. Einer der besseren. Das wäre wirklich billig gewesen.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (17. Dezember 2005)

Ist nur ein Schwinn aber gefallen hätts mir schon ,für umgerechnet 80 euro 
84er schwinn


----------



## Steffen04 (17. Dezember 2005)

JohnnieWalker schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nur ein Schwinn aber gefallen hätts mir schon ,für umgerechnet 80 euro
> 84er schwinn



Ist ja nach wie vor zu haben, wenns dir die Sach wert ist....


----------



## CarstenB (22. Dezember 2005)

die haett sich noch gut unterm weihnachtsbaum gemacht...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Fork_W0QQitemZ7206540435QQcategoryZ36135QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posh26 (22. Dezember 2005)

Ohh, verdammte Tat!


----------



## Libtech (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich hasse diese v********* Spaßbieter!

"Mein Sohn (8) war verbotenerweise am PC und hat das Fahrrad ersteigert."
Nun darf ich mein Hagan demnächst wieder einsetzen ....

Oder findet sich hier jmd.? Bei Interesse PM.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Filosofem (2. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7208295101

Ist das noch ein echtes? War leider nicht meine Rahmenhöhe.


----------



## Owl Hollow (2. Januar 2006)

Keine Bange - das ist das Modell aus dem "schlimmsten" Trek-Jahrgang...
happy trails


----------



## X-LIGHT (4. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8743966942&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

358 EURO


----------



## AfroBike.de (4. Januar 2006)

auch noch ein akzeptabler preis:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8744327726&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## posh26 (4. Januar 2006)

Nur mal so zum Vergleich:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7204911331&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEDW%3AIT&rd=1
Und dann die hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7208424346&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1

So long


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ritchey-P20-Kult...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

der preis... heiss?? wer weiss??


----------



## rasaldul (10. Januar 2006)

*dummdidummdidummdidumm*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8746400635

schade das ich mir geschworen habe nix unnützes mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (10. Januar 2006)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> *dummdidummdidummdidumm*...









omg
flo


----------



## $cannondale$ (10. Januar 2006)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> *dummdidummdidummdidumm*



wer war denn das nochmal, ich komm einfach nicht drauf


----------



## olli (10. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7209185610


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Januar 2006)

edit: hat sich erledigt...


----------



## Filosofem (18. Januar 2006)

Ich kenn mich mit Wiesmann Preisen nich aus. Seit wann sind die so billig?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7210894677


----------



## Kint (18. Januar 2006)

ok weiss nicht wie einfach es ist dafür noch einen Dämpfer zu finden...

und wieso cycle craft team... ? oder ham die nix mit cyclecraft zu tun ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ro83er (18. Januar 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn mich mit Wiesmann Preisen nich aus. Seit wann sind die so billig?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7210894677



Wiesmann-Inflation zur Zeit, echte Liebhaber müssen Ihre Kohlen zur Zeit für andere Radl bunkern   Und evtl. die Tatsache daß alte Fullies ohne Dämpfer ne Menge Nerven kosten können ??? Ne halbe Std. vor Ende stands sogar noch unter 20, da hätt ich evtl. sogar mitgeboten wenn Herr Wiesmann grade einen passend aussehenden Dämpfer verschleudert hätte - was aber nicht der Fall war...Und auch sein AMP-Dämpfer passt irgendwie nicht zu meinem Horstgelinkten  

MfG, Stephan.


----------



## Protorix (18. Januar 2006)

insgesamt sind die preise im keller 
paul schaltwerke fuer 100 euro gabs z.b. vor 1,5 jahren nicht


----------



## Filosofem (18. Januar 2006)

wenn du paul-schaltwerke für 100 EUR siehst, dann sag bescheid... ich hab vor 1,5 jahren eins in dieser region gesucht und nicht bekommen. dafür gabs precisions wie sand am meer (meins war dann für 80), die kosten jetzt wohl auch eher mehr...


----------



## Kint (18. Januar 2006)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> insgesamt sind die preise im keller
> paul schaltwerke fuer 100 euro gabs z.b. vor 1,5 jahren nicht



wie ärgerlich...


----------



## Protorix (19. Januar 2006)

sind am WE 2 rausgelaufen eines fuer 108 das andere fuer 123
aber man kann ja nicht alles kaufen *g*


----------



## Deleted 24193 (26. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7213432602&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1

kommt davon wenn man keine lust hat sich den wecker zu stellen...

gruß roter


----------



## Prinzchen (26. Januar 2006)

RoterOktober schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7213432602&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1
> 
> kommt davon wenn man keine lust hat sich den wecker zu stellen...
> 
> gruß roter


Hab noch eine in 3-D Violett 32L.
Viele Grüße


----------



## imagooo (27. Januar 2006)

hab auch noch eine in silber 32 loch
gruss tobias


----------



## pEju (27. Januar 2006)

toll - da gibt man seiner mom in auftrag, dass sie da was bieten soll,
und was is, die meinte ich hÃ¤tte mit meinem preis $ gemeint obwohl ich
ihr ausdrÃ¼cklich â¬ gesagt hab. und dann ruft die mich auch noch ne minute
vorher in der schule an was ich nochmal bieten wollte .

---> klick


----------



## andy1 (27. Januar 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> toll - da gibt man seiner mom in auftrag, dass sie da was bieten soll,
> und was is, die meinte ich hätte mit meinem preis $ gemeint obwohl ich
> ihr ausdrücklich  gesagt hab. und dann ruft die mich auch noch ne minute
> vorher in der schule an was ich nochmal bieten wollte .
> ...



eh zu teuer für nen Schüler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (27. Januar 2006)

ne hätte mir die ti feder genommen und den dann wieder
mit meiner normalen verkauft - nen dhx hab ich ja schon  .
dann hätt' ich gar nix zahlen müssen.


----------



## bighit_fsr (27. Januar 2006)

ich wusste nicht, dass ich so alt bin. 
Ist der Fox dhx auch schon retro/classic?


----------



## oldschooler (28. Januar 2006)

Prinzchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hab noch eine in 3-D Violett 32L.
> Viele Grüße



ich auch....

krieg ich die eigentlich irgendwie singlespeed-technisch hin?


----------



## pEju (28. Januar 2006)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> ich wusste nicht, dass ich so alt bin.
> Ist der Fox dhx auch schon retro/classic?



nein sorry ist er nicht. ich hab nur nach einem thread gesucht
aber nicht auf das "unterforum" geachtet.


----------



## bighit_fsr (28. Januar 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> nein sorry ist er nicht. ich hab nur nach einem thread gesucht
> aber nicht auf das "unterforum" geachtet.



you ´re welcome


----------



## Horst Link (28. Januar 2006)

Der Kollege Newsboy möchte sich mal bitte bei Horstheadmachine melden. Geht mal gar nicht dass er schon (min) zwei dieser Lenkerhalter hortet.


----------



## newsboy (28. Januar 2006)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kollege Newsboy möchte sich mal bitte bei Horstheadmachine melden. Geht mal gar nicht dass er schon (min) zwei dieser Lenkerhalter hortet.


was habe ich den verbrochen?! das war doch bshok!

ashok


----------



## Filosofem (7. Februar 2006)

... schöner Rahmen.
Hat den jemand von hier vorzeitig gekauft?  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8762467157


----------



## azraelcars (7. Februar 2006)

dem wird eher jemand drauf hingewiesen haben,das es sich bei dem angepriesenen objekt keinesfalls um ein zaskar handelt,das ist irgendwas aus der untersten preisklasse.

mfg
a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich glaube nichtmal, dass es ein GT ist. Gt hat -glaube ich- den Hinterbau nie so am Oberrohr befestigt, wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist:






Gruß...


----------



## Filosofem (8. Februar 2006)

Hm, ich hab nur auf U-Brake und die Muffen am Steuerrohr geschaut. Sah alt und selten aus.


----------



## kingmoe (8. Februar 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich glaube nichtmal, dass es ein GT ist. Gt hat -glaube ich- den Hinterbau nie so am Oberrohr befestigt, wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist:



Tonnensdchwere Baumarkt-Ware, gab es tatsächlich mal bei "Praktiker".  
Das habe ich dem Verkäufer auch vor ein paar Tagen geschrieben. Naja, wenigstens hat er die Auktion offensichtlich nicht einfach so weiterlaufen lassen.


----------



## stylzdavis (11. Februar 2006)

Verdammte Axt!


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7216737594

Den hätte ich wirklich gerne gehabt, sowas kommt nicht alle Tage und dann auch noch in meiner Grösse!    
Das Wochenende ist gelaufen!


----------



## olli (11. Februar 2006)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammte Axt!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7216737594
> ...


300.- für einen rahmen mit riß?


----------



## stratege-0815 (11. Februar 2006)

Naja, es geht nicht aus der Beschreibung hervor WO der Riß genau war, also in der Schweißnaht oder im Rohr. Aus werkstoffkundlicher Sicht denke ich ein Riß in der Schweißnaht ist durchaus schweißbar, wenn es fachgerecht gemacht wird. Im "Rohr" halte ich das eher für gewagt. Fraglich ist eher ob der Käufer dies beim nächsten Verkauf noch erwähnt, oder lieber das Geld für einen 100% intakten Rahmen einstreicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (11. Februar 2006)

stratege-0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, es geht nicht aus der Beschreibung hervor WO der Riß genau war, also in der Schweißnaht oder im Rohr. Aus werkstoffkundlicher Sicht denke ich ein Riß in der Schweißnaht ist durchaus schweißbar, wenn es fachgerecht gemacht wird. Im "Rohr" halte ich das eher für gewagt. Fraglich ist eher ob der Käufer dies beim nächsten Verkauf noch erwähnt, oder lieber das Geld für einen 100% intakten Rahmen einstreicht...


Das wird ihm schwerfallen:


----------



## stylzdavis (11. Februar 2006)

DAMN! Jetzt erkenne ich den braten erst richtig auf dem unscharfen Foto, naja ist ja dann doch nicht so ärgerlich.
NEXT TIME


----------



## stratege-0815 (11. Februar 2006)

tja, auch ich habe das bild jetzt erst richtig erkannt. das schweißen von dünnen rohrwänden halte ich eher für fragwürdig, weil dort ja kaum materialstärke zum verbinden vorhanden ist. und einen wirklich guten Schutzgasschweisser findet man auch nicht an jeder Ecke.....     naja, rahmenbauer halt.


----------



## armin-m (12. Februar 2006)

Und was lernen wir daraus?

Hinsehen bei Ebay-Schnäppchen!
Auktionstext aufmerksam lesen!
Ein gewisses Grundmisstrauen schadet nicht!

Außerdem gibt es die "einmaligen" Gelegenheiten manchmal
durchaus noch ein zweites Mal beim großen E...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (16. Februar 2006)

Kleine feine gelbe Onzas für 1,99 Euro


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Februar 2006)

Naja, diese pissgelben Teile find ich nicht schön, aber der Preis ist heiß...

Diese sind definitv schöner:






...und die sind mir nicht durch die Lappen gegangen  

cheers


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Februar 2006)

*Hi,

nicht das Euch hier was durch die Lappen geht!!!!
Frühzeitig schauen, fragen und haben wollen, kein Problem! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7220003813&indexURL=5#ebayphotohosting

see you
Fisch123*


----------



## Deleted 5247 (16. Februar 2006)

@ Jesus Freak:

Ja, ich "mußte" dann auch "leider" bei denen hier für 5,61 Euro zuschlagen:


----------



## andy1 (16. Februar 2006)

FloidAcroid schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jesus Freak:
> 
> Ja, ich "mußte" dann auch "leider" bei denen hier für 5,61 Euro zuschlagen:



billig !

Da hab ich noch Prototypen von, ist extra eingraviert...


----------



## Radebeuler (16. Februar 2006)

Fisch123 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hi,
> 
> nicht das Euch hier was durch die Lappen geht!!!!
> Frühzeitig schauen, fragen und haben wollen, kein Problem!
> ...



das ist nicht dein ernst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und wo sind die zu verkaufenden Griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (16. Februar 2006)

Echt zum :kotz: finde ich sowas


----------



## Protorix (16. Februar 2006)

ich hab ihn mal bei ebay gemeldet


----------



## cibi (16. Februar 2006)

Fisch123 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hi,
> ...
> see you
> Fisch123*



Besser nicht !

Bei so Typen wie dir wäre ich durchaus bereit meine gute Kinderstube für einen langen Augenblick zu vergessen...


----------



## stratege-0815 (17. Februar 2006)

"Fisch123" ist ja auch hier im Forum Mitglied und hat das Bike schon an verschiedenen Stellen, sowie im Bikemarkt wie Sauerbier angeboten. Offenbar ohne Erfolg - trotzdem kein Grund jetzt diese fragwürdige ebay Aktion zu starten. (Das beste an seiner ersten Anzeige finde ich den Verkauf "... wegen Nachwuchs") Ich frage mich braucht er den Platz oder das Geld?


----------



## zaprok (17. Februar 2006)

@fisch123
mieser versuch, ebay-gebühren zu sparen
kann nur hoffen, dass Du damit schön auf die Fresse fliegst

z


----------



## andy1 (17. Februar 2006)

echt ne Frechheit...

Vielleicht mache ich mir mal den Spass und ersteigere das "ganze GT".
Wenn dann nur Griffe kommen drück ich ihm ne schlechte Bewertung rein...

Für sowas könnte man sich ja nen extra Account noch schnell anlegen...


----------



## andy2 (17. Februar 2006)

Fisch123 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hi,
> 
> nicht das Euch hier was durch die Lappen geht!!!!
> Frühzeitig schauen, fragen und haben wollen, kein Problem!
> ...



sowas grenzt schon an betrug in der headline steht naemlich n ichts von nur griffen genausowenig wie im anfang der beschreibung, sowas ist einfach nur ne miese nummer, 


ad


----------



## Protorix (17. Februar 2006)

ist schon heraussen, 
sowas einfach hier melden
http://pages.ebay.de/help/basics/select-RS.html


----------



## dallo (17. Februar 2006)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Und was lernen wir daraus?
> 
> Hinsehen bei Ebay-Schnäppchen!
> Auktionstext aufmerksam lesen!
> ...


das hast du schöön gesagt! 

Leider kann man sich in diesem Schuppen aber nur ständig aufregen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (17. Februar 2006)

Hi,

*schön das Ihr Euch alle so aufregt!!!

Das war nur ein netter Versuch die Teile günstig an den Mann zu bringen.
Leider fühlen sich manche dadurch auf den Schlips getreten, das war nicht meine Absicht!!!
Auch ist das kein Betrug, habe in der Artikelbeschreibung explizit darauf hingewiesen, leider aber nicht das Bild der Griffe eingestellt.
Muss die Teile nicht wie "sauer brot" anbieten und mit den Nachwuchs, stimmt wirklich und es stimmt auch das ich Kohle brauche, sonnst würde ich das Bike behalten.
Also was werde ich machen! Die Teile normal teuer anbieten!!!

Biker, die sich hier so aufgeregt haben, denen werde ich natürlich nichts verkaufen und wenn sie mitbieten, werde ich das Gebot löschen lassen.

Vielen Dank an alle!**besonders an Protorix*


----------



## Radebeuler (17. Februar 2006)

Fisch123 schrieb:
			
		

> leider aber nicht das Bild der Griffe eingestellt.



dafür aber umso mehr, für diese auktion, unnütze bilder


----------



## andy2 (17. Februar 2006)

Fisch123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> *schön das Ihr Euch alle so aufregt!!!
> 
> ...




getroffener hund bellt!


----------



## stratege-0815 (17. Februar 2006)

etwas OT: 
ich habe 3 (in Worten drei) Kinder. der misslungene Verkauf eines MTBs für ein paar Hundert Euro ist finanziell eher ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, selbst bei einem Kind. Und wenn man wirklich diese 400 oder 600 Euro dringend braucht (weil eben wirklich keine Kohle da ist) gibt es in unserem schönen Land auch noch andere Wege an Geld zu kommen. z.B. Erziehungs- oder Wohngeld etc.
Die ganze Aktion war meiner Meinung nach einfach nur ungeschickt angepackt. Ich will keine weitere Wertung hier reinbringen. Viel Erfolg mit dem Nachwuchs.


----------



## Protorix (17. Februar 2006)

keine ursache fisch, 

derart eingestellte auktionen tolleriere weder ich noch ebay


----------



## andy1 (17. Februar 2006)

*so passierts:




			Dieses Angebot (Artikelnr. 7220003813) wurde entfernt oder ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Vergewissern Sie sich bitte, dass Sie die richtige Artikelnummer eingegeben haben.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (17. Februar 2006)

Fisch123 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war nur ein netter Versuch die Teile günstig an den Mann zu bringen.



och wie niedlich ...
deswegen ja auch ne artikelbeschreib- und -bebilderung, die es geradezu darauf anlegt, dass sie mißverstanden wird.
ja ne is klar.

ma was anderes: schei$$e is der lecker, aber lautet das secondary bidder offering nun auf 681,99 oder auf 251,00 ? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7218494332&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
fragt sich
dirk


----------



## Kint (17. Februar 2006)

650. Zugeständnisse muss man ja machen


----------



## bekr (17. Februar 2006)

und was sagt ihr dazu

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=205890

klassisch: ja
begehrt: ja
selten:  und wie (bei den klassikern und leichtbauern)


aber wech


----------



## X-LIGHT (18. Februar 2006)

Ach Du heilige Scheixxe,
hättest Du mir das mal nicht gezeigt!
Jetzt werde ich wohl Tag und Nacht vorm Rechner hängen.

Wieso ist Dir das denn durch die Lappen gegangen?
Du wirst es ja wohl nicht erst nach Auktionsende gesehen haben, oder?


----------



## X-LIGHT (18. Februar 2006)

Ein Yo Eddy für lächerliche 200 Euro !
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8764684274&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
 

Sind die Preise mittlerweile dermaßen im Keller?
Selbst gebrauchte Fat Chance Gabeln haben doch vor gar nicht so langer Zeit ein mehrfaches gebracht, oder?


----------



## stylzdavis (18. Februar 2006)

Ja da wird der Verkäufer ziemlich sauer sein...
Waren wohl alle noch im Bett 
Hab bei Auktionende auch am Rechner gesessen und es hat im Finger gejuckt als es noch bei 160 Euro stand, aber man kann nicht alles kaufen...
Die Farbe ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.

so long!


----------



## bekr (18. Februar 2006)

DH-HASE schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Du heilige Scheixxe,
> hättest Du mir das mal nicht gezeigt!
> Jetzt werde ich wohl Tag und Nacht vorm Rechner hängen.
> 
> ...




ohen die endstücke waren die teile halt so viel wert und wenn du nach auktions ende siehst das es die dinger in einer auktion rumschwirren ja dann ist alles zu spät


----------



## andy1 (18. Februar 2006)

DH-HASE schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Yo Eddy für lächerliche 200 Euro !
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8764684274&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> 
> ...





ja, war wohl ein blödes erstes Foto
und vor allem die falsche Uhrzeit, falscher Wochentag - ist leider jetzt so bei ebay... dass sich alles auf Sonntag abend konzentriert.
Eigentlich besser so wenn man eh keine Zeit hat... wenn man sparen will nimmt kauft man in der Woche etc 
Es müssen immer 2 Dumme da sein damits was wird mit dem Preis.

Zum wiederverkaufen wäre das sogar gut gewesen oder eben zum selber aufbauen und fahren, ich finde die Farbe sogar richtig gut - sticht mal aus dem Einheitsdunkel hervor.

Insgesamt kann es schon sein dass die Preise etwas im Keller sind, wird halt auch megaviel angeboten, ein allgemeines ebayproblem. 
Obwohl es bei unseren alten/raren Artikeln (noch) geht.

Hab jetzt auch etwas Pech gehabt bei einem Laufradsatz obwohl gut dargestellt und gute Zeit... naja, ist dann eh ne Mischkalkulation mit anderen Parts die wieder erwarten gut laufen.

man will ja nix verdienen, nur einen realen Preis.


----------



## Kint (18. Februar 2006)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> und was sagt ihr dazu
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=205890
> aber wech


´
igitt purple.... 

reiner Selbstschutz...


----------



## reisenistgesund (19. Februar 2006)

regt euch nicht auf - immerhin bleibt das gute stück in der gemeinde.
jetzt brauch ich noch ne gabel und ne sattelstütze und nen schönen salsa vorbau.


			
				DH-HASE schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Yo Eddy für lächerliche 200 Euro !
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8764684274&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-LIGHT (19. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fat-Chance-Big-...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hier ist eine, aber mit Porto und Zoll wohl doppelt so teuer wie der Rahmen.


----------



## yoeddy33 (19. Februar 2006)

@reisen ist gesund,

ja das gute Stück bleibt in der Gemeinde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pass bitte gut drauf auf und schick mir ein Bild vom Baby wenn es aufgebaut ist!

Gruss der exyoeddy


----------



## andy1 (20. Februar 2006)

Mist 

Das kommt davon wenn man bei einer Modemverbindung (war bei meiner Freundin) zu spät bietet...
Debei hätte ich wissen müsen dass es im Falle des Falles immer noch ein Stückchen länger dauert...
und ich hätte die Laufräder bekommen - da bin ich mir sicher aber jetzt nützt es auch nix mehr 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7217497241


----------



## stratege-0815 (20. Februar 2006)

@andy1 : Es scheint mittlerweile günstiger zu sein einen Laufradsatz zu ersteigern, wenn man auf der Suche nach bestimmten Naben ist. Und unter Umständen sind auch noch gute retro reifen dabei.


----------



## andy1 (20. Februar 2006)

stratege-0815 schrieb:
			
		

> @andy1 : Es scheint mittlerweile günstiger zu sein einen Laufradsatz zu ersteigern, wenn man auf der Suche nach bestimmten Naben ist. Und unter Umständen sind auch noch gute retro reifen dabei.



ja, es ist mittlerweile immer günstiger etwas "ganzes" zu kaufen, einen Bremssatz statt nur eine oder einen LRS statt nur Naben etc...
Aber ich hätte ihn ja auch genau so gebraucht.
Ohne die schmalen Reifen und Straßenübersetzung...
also ich hatte einen Betrag über 60 abgeschickt.... aber der kam nie an.
Wenn also noch jemand sowas hat (klassich gebaut) dann her damit.
Die Einsparung war vielleicht jetzt auch ganz gut... brauche noch Kohle für den Urlaub Ende des Monats


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2006)

schlicht und einfach verpennt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7218742926&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

achja - versnadkosten 2,50 GBP.


----------



## stratege-0815 (21. Februar 2006)

@ Kint : Ich bin zwar Nichtraucher, aber um die von dir verpasste Auktion der GT VR Nabe mal in die richtige Relation zu bringen. Ein Päckchen Zigaretten ist teurer ! Echt Pech gehabt.....


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Februar 2006)

........ .............
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Judy-F...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Protorix (27. Februar 2006)

arghhhhhhh 

ich bitte darum in zukunft sowas nichtmehr zu posten .. suizidgefahr :-D

aber ich hab gesehen du hast jetzt eine zaskar .. aber zu keinem so lustigen preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (28. Februar 2006)

Neee, ne??? 20 Euro??? Die Welt ist soooo ungerecht.....


----------



## badbushido (3. März 2006)

Habe ich doch glatt vergessen. Da nützt es herzlich wenig, wenn morgens um zwei ein reminder kommt.  

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7221859478&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Filosofem (4. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8772491963

nur halb retro, aber ein schöner Tange Prestige Rahmen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...

VK wollte natürlich nicht versenden


----------



## zaskar76 (4. März 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8772491963
> 
> nur halb retro, aber ein schöner Tange Prestige Rahmen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...
> 
> VK wollte natürlich nicht versenden


is das ne downhill-Marzocchi?


----------



## Kint (4. März 2006)

jepp is downhill - oder was damals dafür galt (77 gute mm)


----------



## dallo (5. März 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8772491963
> 
> nur halb retro, aber ein schöner Tange Prestige Rahmen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...
> 
> VK wollte natürlich nicht versenden



Ist er aber nun wirklich selber schuld!!! Komisch, daß mir das Angebot nicht aufgefallen ist..

Jetzt kriechta 9 Taler dafür und kann ein Eis essen geh´n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (5. März 2006)

ebay war wieder mal zu langsam...

da reicht einem mit dsl nicht mal eine Minute um sein Gebot zu bestätigen.
Dabei warte ich doch schon seit einer Ewigkeit auf den Rahmen!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7222362029

echt mal wieder ******** gelaufen!

will mir nicht jemand einfach so sein 96er vertex verkaufen, ohne ebay?


----------



## Kint (5. März 2006)

von leuten die ihre rahmen auf steinpflaster fotografieren wollt ich nicht kaufen...


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> von leuten die ihre rahmen auf steinpflaster fotografieren wollt ich nicht kaufen...


 
Warum nicht?


----------



## Kint (5. März 2006)

kratzer ?


----------



## bekr (5. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7222436969&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## DerAlex (5. März 2006)

Naja, schau Dir mal den Vierkant an. Das relativiert einiges.


----------



## Protorix (12. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7224414793&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

das .. war billig aber ich bin zum glueck klein


----------



## Cycleshark (12. März 2006)

we're all a bunch of loosers ---> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7224384145&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEBI:IT&rd=1


----------



## CarstenB (13. März 2006)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> we're all a bunch of loosers ---> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7224384145&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEBI:IT&rd=1



also ich fuehl mich da nicht angesprochen...

da ist doch noch eins, ohne RS-1, aber mit XT...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7206642292&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX

Carsten


----------



## Filosofem (13. März 2006)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7224414793&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> das .. war billig aber ich bin zum glueck klein



... und ich dachte schon, Du meinst diese Auktion:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7224450728

dadamm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (13. März 2006)

ob ritchey oder  dekerf so wirklich sind die softride nicht begehrt, in dem sie beim neu kauf wesendlich teurer sind

mir persönlich gefallen die hardtail version auch besser


----------



## crosss (13. März 2006)

Der DeKerf war meiner. Und meine anderen Verkäufe gestern liefen genauso be.....
z.B. neues Hügi Hinterrad mit 517er Felge für fette 43 Euro.


----------



## bighit_fsr (13. März 2006)

tja, sonntags ist nicht immer gut!
Wenn ebay wieder mal einen auf lazy macht, dann gehen die besten Gebote nicht durch. Für den Vertex wäre mein Gebot auch ca. 120 Euros höher gewesen als der jetzige Verkaufspreis. Aber Ebay hat über eine Minute zum bestätigen des Gebotes gebraucht und damit war die Auktion rum.

Thats it! Ebay on Sunday sucks!


----------



## Protorix (13. März 2006)

was mit passiert ist als ich mein ibook verkauft habe 
ich hatte 65 beobachter und am naechsten tag waren es noch 4 .... 
ebay hat mist gebaut und ich die rechnung bezahlt :-( 
SUX !


----------



## bekr (13. März 2006)

anstatt das system auzufrischen, investieren die  hirn amp... ja auch lieber in werbung.

mir sind auch mal menge sachen fürn appel und ei weggegangen und so nehmen die ebay-user immer weiter ab


----------



## bighit_fsr (13. März 2006)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> und so nehmen die ebay-user immer weiter ab


Das glaube ich nicht, die buttern kräftig in die shops rein, damit da was geht. Da kannst viel mehr Kohle mit machen, wenns nicht grade ein Schraubenhandel (Kleinvieh...) ist.

So wird halt dem Händler um die Ecke ordentlich Butter vom Brot genommen.

Support your LBS.


----------



## bekr (13. März 2006)

die aktuellen sachen die ich such find ich beim händler oder bei günstiger.de eher als bei ebay

mit alten rad teilen ist nix um die ecke

aber hier mal zu erheiterung
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7224706747&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7224706821&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7224707418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## bighit_fsr (13. März 2006)

naja, manchmal buddelt man noch "Schätze" aus.
Ich besorg dem Bert grade eine Ritchey Vantage Comp ausm Laden. Klar, die ist erst 10 Jahre alt. Aber er sucht die, bei mir um die Ecke hat einer noch so eine rumliegen.
Übrigens auch noch irgendwelche dunklen Araya RM irgendwas.

Die Auktionen hatte ich gesehen. Für mich hat da noch eine King Hinterradnabe für 139 Euro dazugehört. Weniger Classic aber zur Hälfte vom Ladenpreis...


----------



## bekr (17. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7225627848&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7226561275&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (18. März 2006)

Hallo

139  für eine neue KING Hinterrad finde ich ganz schön happig.

Die habe ich schon günstiger gesehen und gekauft


Schönes Wochenende

der

Holzwurm


----------



## bekr (19. März 2006)

leut kommt was ist mit euch los? wo bleibt ihr?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI..../search.dll?from=R40&satitle=7226239188&fvi=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7226261729&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## bekr (25. März 2006)

cnc-schaltwerke  wieder mal hoch im kurs

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7227417677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7227248477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

aber nichts im gegensatz zum umwerfer
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7227245798&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

und hier mal etwas sein preis wert war
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7227419309&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## BonelessChicken (25. März 2006)

Da ja gerade im Classic-Bereich die vergangene Zeit eine Rolle spielt, sollten Leser dieses Threads die Möglichkeit haben, auch nachdem die ganzen tollen Auktionen nicht mehr aufgerufen werden können, sich ein Bild davon verschaffen zu können, was daran denn so besonders war.

Deshalb meine Bitte:
Kurze Artikelbeschreibung und vor allem Preis posten, nicht einfach nur blind Links reinsetzen. Irgendwann ist das hier sonst nur noch eine Sammlung nutzloser Links, die tot sind. Das mindert den Unterhaltungswert doch erheblich.

Danke.


----------



## Psisp (27. März 2006)

ich gehöre wohl eher zur kategorie ich hätte dieses doofe teil gerne gehabt ab ich habs ja schon immer gewußt ebay ist teufelswerk, man schläft schlecht weil man nie weiß was man verpasst hat oder ob es gepasst hätte!!!
teil der begierde pace rc36 evo pro, `97, für zuwenige 216 steine


----------



## andy2 (27. März 2006)

ausserdem heisst das ist mir bei ebay durch die lappen gegangen und nicht manche investieren in gold...... ausserdem sind die links eh fuer den allerwertesten weil nach 80 tagen to


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-LIGHT (2. April 2006)

Breezer Lightning, der ******* Ami will partout nicht ins Ausland versenden.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7230556053&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## bekr (2. April 2006)

DH-HASE schrieb:
			
		

> Breezer Lightning, der ******* Ami will partout nicht ins Ausland versenden.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7230556053&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1




die hätte ich auch gern gehabt


----------



## badbushido (3. April 2006)

Juhui! Mal andersrum!
Nicht verpasst sondern geschossen für 1 hartes Fränkli.
Na was ist das wohl für ein neuer Pneu fürs Mountainbike?
Doch nicht etwa der Sohn des Bruders des Vaters von Johannes T  






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## andy1 (4. April 2006)

Jaaa, ich muss es mal hier rÃ¼ber schaufeln denn.. ich hÃ¤tts schon gern gehabt aber nicht bekommen  - die Farbe und Ausstattung etc. wÃ¤re ganz OK gewesen.
Letztendlich aber teuere weggegangen.
Wer kann was Ã¼ber den ehm. Neupreis sagen ? also 3200â¬ (6400DM) glaub ich nicht...


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8787354369


----------



## armin-m (4. April 2006)

Es müsste sich um ein 92er Modell handeln.

Das Rad hat damals mit XT-Ausstattung und Magura 3300,- DM gekostet.
Wenn dieses hier tatsächlich nur DX hat könnte der Neupreis hinkommen
wie er es angibt... (3200,-)

Von Euro schreibt er doch nix?


----------



## andy1 (4. April 2006)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Es müsste sich um ein 92er Modell handeln.
> 
> Das Rad hat damals mit XT-Ausstattung und Magura 3300,- DM gekostet.
> Wenn dieses hier tatsächlich nur DX hat könnte der Neupreis hinkommen
> ...



Magura ist immer NUR hinten 

aber stimmt, von Euro schreibt er nix 

dann gehtd er Preis ja noch, war ja billiger wie mein Spec.-Hardtail


----------



## 110 (9. April 2006)

Dieses  vielleicht ?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Rahmen-Rad-Bike_W0QQitemZ8789177049QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DER PROPHET (11. April 2006)

Ein Traum, der wohl wieder zu einem orbitanten Preis rausgeht.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7233889802


----------



## armin-m (11. April 2006)

Wundert es dich, daß es exorbitante Preise erzielt?

Mich nicht, weil ja jeder nix besseres zu tun hat als jede Auktion in
jedem Forum der Welt zu posten...

Es könnte ja ansonsten vielleicht sein, daß es EINER der möglichen
Interessenten nicht mitkriegt daß ein geiles Teil in der Bucht steht.
Das wär offensichtlich echt tragisch...


----------



## ZeFlo (11. April 2006)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Wundert es dich, daß es exorbitante Preise erzielt?
> 
> Mich nicht, weil ja jeder nix besseres zu tun hat als jede Auktion in
> jedem Forum der Welt zu posten...
> ...


 danke! 

der titel dieses *ehemals* schönen threads lautet:

*Der "Schei55e, das ist mir bei ebay durch die Lappen gegangen"-Thread*

selbst schwerst pisa geschädigte sollten in der lage sein zu erkennen, 
das es sich hier um die vergangenheitsform handelt  

also um auktionen die man verpeilt hat, weil man zu blöd war, das internet untergegangen oder der/die lebensabschnittsgefährtIn unbedingt gerade zu diesem zeitpunkt grundsatzdiskussionen meinte führen zu müssen...

das ist NICHT der "ebay führerschein für deppen" thread.

es wär an der zeit mal wieder zu den ursprüngen zurück zu kehren.

2ct
flo

... der sich vorbehält in zukunft diese post's zu "bearbeiten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (11. April 2006)

So, auf dass eure Aufregung nachläßt und der Blutdruck wieder etwas runtergeht, dieses Rahmenset hab ich leider tatsächlich verpaßt...






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7231454460&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Specialized S-Works Rahmen mit Gabel und Shimano Steuersatz für 34,38 (+18 Versand)...
Tja, wer zu spät kommt....

cheers


----------



## andy1 (12. April 2006)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> So, auf dass eure Aufregung nachlÃ¤Ãt und der Blutdruck wieder etwas runtergeht, dieses Rahmenset hab ich leider tatsÃ¤chlich verpaÃt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh ********, das ist ja geschenkt 
Hab genau den gleichen Rahmen und natÃ¼rlich auch aus Darmstadt. (aber meiner ist wohl 19")
Vielleicht ist der obige Rahmen sogar ducrh meine HÃ¤nde gegangen, wer weiss...
auf jeden Fall ist er bei Baisikl gekauft worden und er ist sicher ein vielfaches wert.
War irgendwas mit XT oder XTR oder XC-Pro dran.

Jammerschade.. was fÃ¼r ein Schicksal wird der Rahmen jetzt erleiden mÃ¼ssen


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. April 2006)

> Jammerschade.. was für ein Schicksal wird der Rahmen jetzt erleiden müssen



Stadtschlampe eines Conway/McKenzie/Fischer-Fahrers?


----------



## bekr (12. April 2006)

also wenn es einwirklicher yeti ist, sollte es den wiener hier intressieren 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=wiener


edith was here


----------



## VmaxJunkie (12. April 2006)




----------



## pj10 (13. April 2006)

wäre das was gewesen oder nicht?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8793326559&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

ist das modell fusion nicht eigentlich aus alu?
bessere fotos hatte er auf anfrage nicht oder wollte er nicht mailen...


----------



## bekr (14. April 2006)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn es einwirklicher yeti ist, sollte es den wiener hier intressieren
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=wiener
> 
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=wiener

... ts, diese edith


----------



## Jesus Freak (19. April 2006)

Guten Abend allerseits!
Etwas weiter oben kann der geneigte Forum Besucher lesen, welchen Rahmen ich mir habe durch die Lappen gehen lassen...  

*Hier* wird man beobachten können, dass es doch sowas wie Gerechtigkeit gibt auf der Welt!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7234171075&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT
Das Foto der Auktion poste ich nicht, das ist nämlich miserabel, aber Fotos des Rahmenkits gibt es demnächst in meinem Album (SCOTT Boulder mit allerlei Zubehör)   

cheers


----------



## PT84 (29. April 2006)

Wie schön das es diesen Thread gibt... dieser Schatz ist mir durch die Lappen gegangen, könnte mich schwarz ärgern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (29. April 2006)

nimms nicht so tragisch, der hat ja schon scheibenbremsaufnahmen


----------



## PT84 (29. April 2006)

ganz genau! Genau so wollte ich ihn haben  
genau in der Farbec 
in der Größe  
für 300


----------



## bekr (30. April 2006)

PT84 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz genau! Genau so wollte ich ihn haben
> genau in der Farbec
> in der Größe
> für 300




und wo wars du? was hast du gemacht? kann doch nicht angehen so ein schönen KLEIN sich durch die Lappen gehen lassen.

weg ist weg 
kannst vielleciht den käufer anmailen und hoffen das er nicht groß bewandert ist im rad bereich(was ich nicht glaube)

komm kopf hoch(ist zwar schade aber was sollts)


----------



## olli (30. April 2006)

PT84 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz genau! Genau so wollte ich ihn haben
> genau in der Farbec
> in der Größe
> für 300


Es werden sicher noch öfters Trek Rahmen angeboten. Vielleicht nicht in der Farbe, und mit aussenliegenden Zügen, aber ansonsten sind die auch nicht übel.


----------



## phoenixinflames (4. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7239164855&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Ich könnte kotzen.

Meine Freundin hat sich nur kurz von mir verabschiedet...und Zack! Verpasst! Ich hatte den Tab mit der Auktion sogar noch offen..


----------



## Robse (4. Mai 2006)

Da kannst du ganz klar deiner Freundin die Schuld geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (4. Mai 2006)

hat den specialized ultimate keiner gesehen? fast unberührt, nur( ) ) selbstabholung in polen. 500 sollte das aber entschädigen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7237099103&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## roadruner3001 (5. Mai 2006)

gesehen habe ich den schon.... 

Aber wenn einer keine eigenen Bilder reinstellt sondern welche aus dem Netz zieht ist das schon irgendwie seltsam. 

Die Bilder zeigen definitiv nicht den Rahmen des Verkäufers wenn er überhaupt einen hat.


----------



## newsboy (5. Mai 2006)

ganz komisch ist aber die sache mit der übergabe... "Übergebe Ware persönlich (regional - kein Versand)."  
so kann man ja nichts einstecken? ist wohl noch ein anfänger...


----------



## posh26 (5. Mai 2006)

Genau, ich mach mich mit Taschen voller Geld auf nach Polen und hole einen Rahmen ab, den es zumindest den Bildern nach, nicht in Polen gibt..... 

Aber da muss man sich wohl keine Gedanken machen, immerhin ist Polen ja für seine ehrlichen Geschäftspraktiken bekannt


----------



## CarstenB (5. Mai 2006)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da muss man sich wohl keine Gedanken machen, immerhin ist Polen ja für seine ehrlichen Geschäftspraktiken bekannt



war irgendwie klar das so eine aeusserung von dir kommt...

carsten


----------



## Filosofem (7. Mai 2006)

Also ich weiss ja nich, 
... aber eine komplette HS33









... ein XT Schaltwerk...





... und ein unbekannter Rahmen, auf dessen Ausfallern immerhin Ritchey steht für 25 EUR erscheint mir schon sehr günstig.
Kann wer erkennen, was das für ein Rahmen ist?


----------



## robo (8. Mai 2006)

1996er rocky mountain equipe (identisch mit blizzard bis auf lackierung). zwar mit einigen neuzeitlichen parts, aber ne schöne basis. leider einen tick zu lang für meine freundin 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8804413158


----------



## azraelcars (8. Mai 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ein unbekannter Rahmen, auf dessen Ausfallern immerhin Ritchey steht für 25 EUR erscheint mir schon sehr günstig.
> Kann wer erkennen, was das für ein Rahmen ist?



hallo

also,der letzte rahmen,und der einzige,welches mir in der farbe untergekommen ist,war ein vicious cycles metal guru.wenn es einer gewesen ist,wäre das sehr bitter.auch kona hatte mitte der 90-er mal solche lacke in gebraucht,aber die ausfaller passen nicht.

mfg
a


----------



## cluso (19. Mai 2006)

Ich fass es nicht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=8813432851&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Allein für die Kurbel und die Gabel würde ich das Ding persönlich holen.


----------



## kingmoe (29. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7243673661&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Mist, schei$$ Verwandtenbesuche...

Der Vorbau wäre mit egal gewesen, aber die Hydraulikhebel hätte ich gerne für das Geld verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boulder (29. Mai 2006)

Das ist ja wohl eine bodenlose Frechheit Hat denn Keiner Respekt vor altem Stahl?? Ein fast neuer Boulder Defiant Rahmen fürn bischen mehr als einen Euro  Hätt ich gewußt, dass das so ausgeht, wäre ich wohl pünktlich gewesen und hätte schön mitgesteigert! Aber dafür wars um 21.00 h leider zu spät... Schei55e, schei55e, schei55e! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7243719572&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Trost an den Verkäufer und Glückwünsche an den  Höchstbietenden!!!


----------



## armin-m (29. Mai 2006)

Ja ja  - hätte...

Du wolltest ihn ja nicht und zumindest ist er in gute Hände gekommen


----------



## Boulder (29. Mai 2006)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja  - hätte...
> 
> Du wolltest ihn ja nicht und zumindest ist er in gute Hände gekommen


Das ist er wohl! Warum wollte ich nicht??


----------



## CarstenB (29. Mai 2006)

Boulder schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist er wohl! Warum wollte ich nicht??


na, den hat olli doch wohl mehr als oft hier angeboten...

gruss, carsten


----------



## Boulder (29. Mai 2006)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> na, den hat olli doch wohl mehr als oft hier angeboten...
> 
> gruss, carsten


Das ist wohl war! Aber da war nicht wirklich davon auszugehen, dass der Rahmen unter EUR 300,- zu haben ist oder? Hab z. B. vor einem halben Jahr bei E für nen wirklich nicht mehr schönen Defiant-Rahmen locker das doppelte bekommen. Da Ollis aber fünf Stunden vor Auktionsende noch nicht sonderlich teuer war, *HÄTTE* ich gerne mitgesteigert aber die Auktion verpasst   Daher hab ichs ja auch in diesen und keinen anderen Fred geschrieben. So, nu ist aber genug gerechtfertigt. Schönen Abend noch


----------



## olli (29. Mai 2006)

Ich habe mich mit dem Käufer übrigens auf einen Tauschhandel geeinigt, das macht das Ganze erträglicher...


----------



## schlabbefüß (29. Mai 2006)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich mit dem Käufer übrigens auf einen Tauschhandel geeinigt, das macht das Ganze erträglicher...



doch wohl nicht wieder gegen Radzeugs?


----------



## korat (30. Mai 2006)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich mit dem Käufer übrigens auf einen Tauschhandel geeinigt, das macht das Ganze erträglicher...



olli im glück?
http://www.fln.vcu.edu/grimm/hans.html

diese parabel hat mir schon als kleines kind schlaflose nächte bereitet.
und also aber auch hoffnung!
mitfühlende grüße:
pelmeni


----------



## Beck103 (30. Mai 2006)

die aluhebel waren ultra geil.Beileid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (30. Mai 2006)

schlabbefüß schrieb:
			
		

> doch wohl nicht wieder gegen Radzeugs?


Nein, gegen das abgebildete Kellerfenstergitter und gegen die Bodenplatten aus Waschbeton.


----------



## nutallabrot (30. Mai 2006)

insbesondere bei dem Kellerfenster habe ich mich besonders schwer getan, die Platten sind mir ja egal...

vielleicht hätte ich ein Bild ohne dieses blöde, störende Rad davor machen sollen


----------



## CarstenB (30. Mai 2006)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> insbesondere bei dem Kellerfenster habe ich mich besonders schwer getan, die Platten sind mir ja egal...
> 
> vielleicht hätte ich ein Bild ohne dieses blöde, störende Rad davor machen sollen



fuer einige hier muss man einfach seeeeeehhhhr l  a  n  g  s  a  m schreiben und am besten auch in GROSSBUCHSTABEN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

gruss, carsten


----------



## newsboy (30. Mai 2006)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, gegen das abgebildete Kellerfenstergitter und gegen die Bodenplatten aus Waschbeton.



so, jetzt nicht alle auf einen...   das bild wurde ja wohl später eingefügt. geht zwar zeittechnisch mit dem zitat nicht auf, aber bei diesem system weiss man ja nie.

ist ja aber auch egal... hauptsache olli hat wieder was "klassisches" zum verkaufen! dann können wir wieder alle bieten und verpassen's nicht!  

ashok


----------



## Kint (31. Mai 2006)

Neue ac hinterradnabe für 11,50:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7228993092&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Neue Ac Vorderradnabe für 17,50:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7228993106&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Ac Downhillkettenblatt für 5  neu:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7242818039&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


gehtso STS Dh Rahmen mit Judy Xl und vorderer Amp disc für 270 :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7243545212&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

GT Lobo  157  - "no intl shipping"  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7244170484&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## odelay (5. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bontrager-Race-Rahmen-Fat-Chance-Yeti-Klein-Serotta_W0QQitemZ8819409394QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillschrott (7. Juni 2006)

BUHUUUU!!!

Da will ich mir ein XTR RD-M900 ersteigern.. und dann hängt sich 50Sek vor Schluß mein Kabelmodem auf..   

Ich bitte um eine Runde Mitleid. Sollten Juristen mitlesen, bitte ich um Rechtsbeistand. Ich werde den Modemhersteller auf Schadensersatz verklagen. Auf 1 Million.. mindestens.

Das sowieso.. 

Naja.. kann  man nix machen.

edit: Habe gerade gesehen, daß alte Prospekte um 10Euro oder so weggehen.. Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, ich meine 2 Kartons Prospekte nicht dem Altpapier übergeben..


----------



## Kint (18. Juni 2006)

weiss nicht ob ich geboten und vor allem gewonnen hätte aber synchros titan  post in neuzustand für 83  und von bekanntem Verkäufer und abholen ist doch eigentlich ganz ok oder ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7248040104&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## bekr (21. Juni 2006)

aber was sagt ihr hier zu :....(
ob die dinger nicht selten genug sind
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7247308962&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT

neu:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7236142345&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT

ein ibis für unter 100pfund
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7235904851&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT

zwar noch nicht beendet aber carrera rahmen???
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7250648629&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX


----------



## downhillschrott (21. Juni 2006)

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, was ist das für eine ebay Suche?? ich such JEDEN ZWEITEN TAG WELTWEIT nach ControlTech, Panasonic und ibis. 

(Ja, auch Versand nach Nicht-Europa)


----------



## hentho (23. Juni 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> Neue ac hinterradnabe für 11,50:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7228993092&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

hab da mal ne Frage zu den Rahmen (und anderen Teilen) aus dem fernen Land über dem großen Teich. 
Das waren doch nicht wirklich Schnäppchen für Menschen aus dem Land des zukünftigen Weltmeisters oder?
Denn auf den ganzen Spass kommen doch noch Versandkosten von 200-300 Euro oder nicht? Oder hat hier irgendwer ne bessere Versandmöglichkeit?

Hatte nämlich naiver Weise mir fast mal nen Attitude in Team-Farben ersteigert und dann die Versand-Wünsche des Verkäufers von über 300 Dollar gehört und mich doch anders entschieden.

Gruß


----------



## bighit_fsr (23. Juni 2006)

naja, ich hab 35$ für den Versand eines Bontrager-Rahmens mit Gabel gezahlt.
Bis jetzt hab ich da mit USA-Versand keine bösen Überraschungen erlebt.


----------



## hentho (23. Juni 2006)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich hab 35$ für den Versand eines Bontrager-Rahmens mit Gabel gezahlt.
> Bis jetzt hab ich da mit USA-Versand keine bösen Überraschungen erlebt.



Echt, wie wurde denn der Rahmen versendet (welche Versandfirma) und wie lange hat es gedauert? Habe mich mal durchs www gewühlt und bestimmt nichts in der Preisklasse von 35$ gefunden.


----------



## carioca (23. Juni 2006)

Für einen Rahmen den ich gestern erhalten habe, ist der Preis 75$ per Express-Versand gewesen (5 Tage). 65$ wäre Economy (ca.10 Tage) gewesen. Dies sind Preise von US Postal (USPS).
Will man ein komplettes Fahrrad importieren kann man dieses nicht per USPS versenden, da das Paket zu gross wird. Normalerweise sind die Verkäufer wenig bereit das Fahrrad auseinander zu nehmen und das ganze in 2 Pakete aufzuteilen.
Somit muss man zu DHL, FedEX oder UPS ausweichen was wesentlich teurer ist (über 300$).
Zusätzlich muss man noch den Zoll einberechnen

Gruss Carioca


----------



## mkberlin (23. Juni 2006)

...genau, die preise von usps habe ich bislang auch bezahlt!

also bitte mal die *versandfirma* und die *versandbezeichnung* posten, würde denke ich jeden hier interessieren!


----------



## bighit_fsr (23. Juni 2006)

es wurde per usps verschickt, zerlegt.
Der Verkäufer wollte das Komplettrad verkaufen. Als das über die Bucht nicht wegging haben wir uns darauf geeinigt, dass ich Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Vorbau nehme und er den Rest einzeln verkaufen soll.
War sicher verpackt in einem alten "Möbelkarton" der kaum größer war als der Rahmen. (Hat also gepasst wie angegossen).
Ich hab mit dem Verkäufer ausgemacht, dass er es so günstig wie möglich machen soll. Hat er dann auch, hat mich aber vorgewarnt, dass es 6 bis 8 Wochen dauern kann bis das Teil bei mir ist. Nach drei Wochen war ein Zettel vom Zoll im Briefkasten ...Unterlagen und Abholen...

pas de problème

Aber das gehört alles nicht in den Fred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (24. Juni 2006)

zu dem kommt das fedex ups und wie sie alle heissen in frankfurt verzollen, also entweder du löst es da aus oder es geht zurück. USPS liefert über den umweg deutsche post quasi in das nächste zollbüro der empfängeradresse. dort kann man es dann auslösen. BERECHNUNGSGRUNDLAGE nehme ich mir immer folgende. Kaufpreis, plus versandkosten USPS (50 $ airmailparcelpost für nen rahmen) plus 20% vom entstandenen betrag, damit kommst du in der kalkulation relativ gut hin. dann heisst nur take it or leave it. . Siehe übrigens auch im "zoll und import tutorial" - bzw dem was es mal werden will....


----------



## goldn (24. Juni 2006)

Early 1980's Specialized Stumpjumper Sport frameset:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7250101344&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Porto wären dann nochmal ca. 75 dollares gewesen, nach Auskunft des Bieters......


----------



## Effendi Sahib (24. Juni 2006)

Ich habe diese Form der Gabelkrone bisher nur bei Ritchey und Bridgestone gesehen...


----------



## Kint (25. Juni 2006)

und use natürlich....


----------



## THO (26. Juni 2006)

xtr 900 nabenset, gebraucht, aber i.o. für 12 euro:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7250408304&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## expresso'93 (26. Juni 2006)

> xtr 900 nabenset, gebraucht, aber i.o. für 12 euro:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...e=STRK:MEWA:IT
> Gestern 12:45



Immer wieder lustig, wie die Preise bei Ebay schwanken  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7249508046&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## downhillschrott (30. Juli 2006)

Buhuuuuuu..

Mir ist das durch die Lappen gegangen.



> (HERREN)-MOUNTAINBIKE MIT XTR-KOMPLETTAUSSTATTUNG
> 
> Dieses gebrauchte, nicht sehr häufig benutzte Mountainbike verfügt über eine erstklassige SHIMANO XTR-KOMPLETTAUSSATTUNG
> 
> ...



Preis: 150,-

Warum das schade ist, klären die Bilder. Bitte genau schaun.


----------



## azraelcars (30. Juli 2006)

weil er partout nicht verschicken will,ist das ganze gerede eh für die fische.


----------



## downhillschrott (31. Juli 2006)

> eil er partout nicht verschicken will,ist das ganze gerede eh für die fische.


 Ich hab ja geschrieben, es ist MIR durch die Lappen gegangen.. ich wohne nicht weit weg..    Naja. Egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmirgel (7. August 2006)

Nicht wirklich durch die Lappen gegangen, aber das wäre schon günstig gewesen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...70013664901&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

olli, was war los?


----------



## andy1 (7. August 2006)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht wirklich durch die Lappen gegangen, aber das wäre schon günstig gewesen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=017&item=270013664901&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> olli, was war los?



Tja, da musst du 50 für Versand draufrechnen..

aber ich traute meinen Augen nicht, da ist ein Rad heute morgen um 10:18 Uhr für 2,56 Euro weg, ein Diamond Back mit DX meine ich...
hab den Link leider schon gelöscht weil ichs nicht mehr sehen konnte...


----------



## andy1 (7. August 2006)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da musst du 50 für Versand draufrechnen..
> 
> aber ich traute meinen Augen nicht, da ist ein Rad heute morgen um 10:18 Uhr für 2,56 Euro weg, ein Diamond Back mit DX meine ich...
> hab den Link leider schon gelöscht weil ichs nicht mehr sehen konnte...



achsooo, nein, es warv das Schauff... nun ist es wieder drin für 50.--
sowas... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Schauff-MTB-26-mit-Shimano-Deore-DX-Schaltung_W0QQitemZ290016346965


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. August 2006)

Das Ding is ja auch häßlich wie die Nacht dunkel


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. August 2006)

Ich könnte heulen, d.h. ich tu es bereits...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...70016569315&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1





Vier Paar Salsa Schnellspanner plus Diverses, das man gut losbekommen hätte oder selbst hätte gebrauchen können für *23* (+ Versand)
Auktion einfach vergessen... 
Wenn das auch noch die Titan Versionen waren, dann isses noch trauriger, aber ich will es gar nicht wissen!


----------



## insanerider (12. August 2006)

..und in rasta!!!   wenn ich nicht im erdgeschoss wohnen würde, dann würd ich jetzt springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (12. August 2006)

Was ist denn das rote Zeug für ein Gehebel  

Bittere Sache, die Auktion....


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. August 2006)

insanerider schrieb:
			
		

> ..und in rasta!!!   wenn ich nicht im erdgeschoss wohnen würde, dann würd ich jetzt springen



Vor allem, ich mein, man gibt ja schon viel Kohle aus für Radlzeug, aber die Kohle für Schnellspanner hab ich net übrig. Aber die hätte ich schon genommen!!
War ja schon Glück, die Auktion überhaupt zu finden!! naja, vorbei!


----------



## Protorix (12. August 2006)

woa 
koennen wir ein gesetz einführen dass man SO KRASSE sachen hier nicht postet 
ich meine ...... das versaut ja jedem den abend .... 
bitter bitter bitter


----------



## downhillschrott (13. August 2006)

> Was ist denn das rote Zeug für ein Gehebel


 irgendwelche Normhebelchen für diverse Ventile.. hat mit Radln nix zu tun.

Solche Sachen sind aber auch schwer zu finden.. meistens heißt das dann "Schachtel mit Radteilen" oder so..


----------



## kingmoe (13. August 2006)

Crupis mit 2 Käfigen für 66,- Euro - und ich hab´s verpennt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...50019530802&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. August 2006)

ordentlich vergammelt die teile!
warum waren die eigentlich immer so teuer?
handmade in the f***in' usa?


----------



## Der Bob (13. August 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiss ja nich,
> ... aber eine komplette HS33
> 
> ... ein XT Schaltwerk...
> ...





			
				azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> also,der letzte rahmen,und der einzige,welches mir in der farbe untergekommen ist,war ein vicious cycles metal guru.wenn es einer gewesen ist,wäre das sehr bitter.auch kona hatte mitte der 90-er mal solche lacke in gebraucht,aber die ausfaller passen nicht.
> 
> ...



Mach mir keine Angst. Den Rahmen hab ich mir nicht schicken lassen, weil der Verkäufer meinte dann wirds wesentlich teurer mit dem Versand  ...


----------



## DEAN48 (13. August 2006)

Hi,

hast Du ein Crupi-Pedal mal in der Hand gehabt und dann die Pedalachse gedreht?

Dann weißt Du warum die Dinger so teuer sind!

Gruß
Juergen


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. August 2006)

was soll daran so toll sein?  
Crupi Pedale haben mal um die 350 DM gekostet, bin ich da richtig informiert?
Das ist überteuert, selbst wenn die Lager gut sind 

ah hier haben wir's: http://www.crupibmx.com/pedals.htm  wow   Bärentatzenpedale uuiiiii  Sind natürlich die Besten von ganze Welt, logisch, aus Amiland...


----------



## zocker (13. August 2006)

für mich sind die crupis nur ein nachbau der hutch-pedals.
und die hutch sind designd by bill grove.

kultig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (14. August 2006)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> für mich sind die crupis nur ein nachbau der hutch-pedals.
> und die hutch sind designd by bill grove.
> 
> kultig



Sehe ich auch so, aber sie sind eben auch qualitativ absolut top. Und Hutch sind ja auch kein Sonderangebot gewesen - heute ohnehin nicht mehr   500 US$ für ein NOS-Paar, das geht gar nicht... Mal sehen, wo die hier landen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230017758537

Ich mochte die runden Crupis immer, aber sie waren mit eben zu teuer. Da wäre die Auktion schon eine gute Möglichkeit gewesen, aber was soll´s. Eher "nice to have" als dringendes Muss.


----------



## stylzdavis (14. August 2006)

Klein LVE, in Team grün, *uncut*.... kommt nicht so häufig 
Leider verpennt!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...30013347591&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## andy1 (14. August 2006)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Klein LVE, in Team grün, *uncut*.... kommt nicht so häufig
> Leider verpennt!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=003&item=130013347591&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1



Hätte ich auch gebrauchen können damit mal die Schandtat des Vorbesitzesr meines Attitudes ausgemerzt werden kann


----------



## bekr (15. August 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Crupis mit 2 Käfigen für 66,- Euro - und ich hab´s verpennt...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...50019530802&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


leider weder mit titan achse noch die miniversion
falls jemand "mini titan crupi" loswerden will, möge er mich denken



seit wann gehen den mcmahon rahmen für diese preise weg?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250011836063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250015632738&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## roesli (15. August 2006)

Ein nagelneuer Mavic-Steuersatz für umgerechnet 9 Euro - und ich verpasste den Zug, um rechtzeitig daheim zu sein  

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190018840780&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:CH:12


----------



## andy1 (15. August 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Ein nagelneuer Mavic-Steuersatz für umgerechnet 9 Euro - und ich verpasste den Zug, um rechtzeitig daheim zu sein
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190018840780&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:CH:12



heftig


----------



## andy1 (15. August 2006)

ne Fatty, blöd angeboten 

*"Fahrradgabel Gabel Starrgabel Federgabel MTB"*

* für 30,50 Euro*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=004&item=140017552529


----------



## downhillschrott (16. August 2006)

Jetzt hat einer schon (unter anderen Klassikern wie Bridgestone MB-1) zum drittenmal (mit selben Bild und Bewschreibung  ) einen Breezer Lightning verkauft. 300$
Entweder hortet der die daheim, oder der beschei55t.
Auktion Breezer


----------



## stylzdavis (17. August 2006)

Tja, sah lange Zeit nach einem Schnäppchen aus...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...10020004394&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1






Aber wenn man bei Ebay.com bietet hat man immer die Folgekosten im Kopf (Versand Zoll Steuer....) 
Naja better luck next time ..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (17. August 2006)

wo das hauptproblem darin besteht dass der klassische klische faule ami keinen bock hat in einer passenden schachtel nach europa zu verschiffen, und das zu den tatsächlichen usps preisen; in diesem sinne ,,,,, wenn jemand ein kleines ARC hat ...


----------



## sebse (18. August 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr1111111111 

verdammte sch.........!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...30015968502&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

proflex rahmen für 11.50


----------



## bighit_fsr (18. August 2006)

von der Firma offroad....


----------



## sebse (18. August 2006)

ja offroad dan proflex und dann k2

passt schon

sebse


----------



## DEAN48 (19. August 2006)

Hi,

sollen wir nicht den Spieß einmal umdrehen und das Positive zeigen? Nach dem Motto, das ist mir nicht durch die Lappen gegangen.........
Möchte mal den Anfang machen, weil es gerade angekommen ist:

Trek 8900 Bj. 1990 für  291

Interessanterweise gab es nur ganze 3 Gebote. Lag es vielleicht daran, dass das 1990 Trek-Prospekt in Classik-Bike nicht existiert? Nur dieses Baujahr war mit den Topkomponenten bestückt, die es damals in Ami-Land gab:

Bullseye-Naben
Grafton-Bremsen
Cooks-Kurbeln
Taperlite-Lenkerbügel
AMERICAN-Vorbau
Aero-Felgen

der Rest in XC-Pro.

Gut,  291 ist auch Geld, hätte aber auch noch etwas mehr geboten. Da das ganze Rad im neuwertigen Zustand ist, die Rahmenfarben nicht ausgeblaßt ist, bin ich richtig zufrieden.

Gruß
Juergen


----------



## bekr (19. August 2006)

geben wir doch gleich den link mit an 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Tre...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll intressant würde es richtig werden bremshebel, stütze usw..aus edel teilen bestehen würden,  nur cantis allein???

ist zumindetens innenlager auch von grafton?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (20. August 2006)

DEAN48 schrieb:
			
		

> richtig zufrieden.



wär ich auch. zu der zeit bin ich auch mal ein trek gefahren, und ich finde, da konnte man das auch noch.
der (relativ) gute preis resultiert wohl nicht aus der abwesenheit des katalogs (so weit isses gottseidank noch nicht) als vielmehr aus der fehlenden versandoption.

mach doch noch mal schön große fotos und stell es irgendwo anders rein, ein eigener thraed frißt auch kein brot; hier herein gehört es in der tat nicht.

mir gefällts, viel spaß damit


----------



## curve (20. August 2006)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll intressant würde es richtig werden bremshebel, stütze usw..aus edel teilen bestehen würden,  nur cantis allein??? ist zumindetens innenlager auch von grafton?


Und auch ganz ehrlich: Du hast doch keine Ahnung davon, oder?
Grafton-Innenlager gab es da noch lange nicht. Und Grafton-Bremshebel auch nicht. Das Rad ist von 1990! Und dazu in anscheinend sehr gutem Originalzustand. Ich finde das Rad sehr gelungen und es hat genau die Wirkung die es soll: ich denke jetzt "Scheibeisebe, das ist mir duch die Lappen!" Besonders interessant finde ich die Matrix-gelabelten Kurbeln, und neon war damals eh geil. Also Glückwunsch an Jürgen!


----------



## olli (20. August 2006)

Ach ja, dieses Trek.    
Vor 3 Jahren, als ich noch gesammelt habe, stand es - zusammen mit dem Rennrad-Pendant in gleicher Farbgebung - ganz oben auf meiner Liste. Das war damals im Leichtbike-Test der Bike und hatte einfach alles, was man sich 1990 wünschte. 

Ist mir trotzdem jetzt nicht leichtgefallen NICHT zu beiten.

Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Rad.


----------



## Cycleshark (20. August 2006)

... http://cgi.ebay.com/Ibis-Mt-Trials-...6QQihZ011QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## felixdelrio (20. August 2006)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, dieses Trek.
> Vor 3 Jahren, als ich noch gesammelt habe, stand es - zusammen mit dem Rennrad-Pendant in gleicher Farbgebung - ganz oben auf meiner Liste. Das war damals im Leichtbike-Test der Bike und hatte einfach alles, was man sich 1990 wünschte.
> 
> Ist mir trotzdem jetzt nicht leichtgefallen NICHT zu beiten.
> ...



Da muss ich Olli beipflichten, mich hat's auch ein den Fingern gejuckt. Ich hab' ein Faible für alte Treks ... und sowas gibts unverbastelt auch nicht alle Tage!

Auch ohne Grafton Innenlager ...


----------



## stylzdavis (21. August 2006)

Hatte er vorher hier im Forum angeboten.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=232015


----------



## DEAN48 (22. August 2006)

Hi olli,

da hatte ich ja Glück, dass Du nicht geboten hast, sonst hätten wir uns vielleicht gegenseitig im Preis hochgeschaukelt!
1990 stand ich vor dem Schaufenster und drückte mir die Nase platt, nur das Geld reichte damals nicht dafür (bei den KLEIN's war es ähnlich). Tja, vor 3 Wochen fand ich per Zufall mein altes TREK-Prospekt und hatte sofort Erfolg bei der ebay-Suche. Andere Sachen sucht man manchmal 1-2 Jahre lang und ein anderes Mal hat man halt Glück.

Gruß
Juergen


----------



## Horst Link (22. August 2006)

Auch wenn er gut gebraucht ist. Schade ists schon. Ritchey Everest Rahmen. Besser schöner schneller und seltener als jedes P XX.

Und dann dieser schöne Frauenrenner für schmales Geld. So schön rosa  

Horstliche Grüße


----------



## andy1 (24. August 2006)

das Uralt-Scott-MTB (Neupreis 4000 DM ) hätte ich ja gern gehabt... wieder das alte Lied vom nicht abholen können (hab aber auch niciht gefragt wegen Versand).

53 Euro ist schon geschenkt aber die Farbe war mis so düster (nachlackiert?) 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280017999236


----------



## illstuff (7. September 2006)

wär perfekt zum ausschlachten gewesen, allein kurbeln, schnellspanner und vorbau wären es mir schon wert gewesen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...50024346035&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (7. September 2006)

das trek hatte ich mir auch angeschaut aber der weg war zu weit und der verkaeufer zu unhoeflich


----------



## phoenixinflames (7. September 2006)

illstuff schrieb:
			
		

> allein kurbeln, schnellspanner und vorbau wären es mir schon wert gewesen:



Und hätten sicher ein vielfaches von 36$ gebracht, wenn sie einzeln versteigert worden wären..


----------



## Filosofem (11. September 2006)

Komplettes RM Hammer, den Fotos nach (noch nicht mal Chainsuck-Spuren) in passablem Zustand, 121 EUR. 






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=019&item=290024660013


----------



## wKid (11. September 2006)

leider zu gross für mich, hatte es zwar auch beobachtet aber um noch ne "fahrrad-leiche" im keller zu haben...nene


----------



## Deleted 5247 (16. September 2006)

Schickes Marin F.R.S. für nur 334,- Euro. Das hat man davon, wenn man arbeiten muss...äh...darf...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&item=280026732687&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## versus (17. September 2006)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Schickes Marin F.R.S. für nur 334,- Euro. Das hat man davon, wenn man arbeiten muss...äh...darf...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&item=280026732687&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1



neiiiiiiinnnnnnn... gerade bei mir vor der haustür und ich habe es nicht gesehen


----------



## andy1 (17. September 2006)

ein gutes Stumpi für nur 113.--

als es auf 11 war dachte ich es wird zu teuer und bin mit der Freundin spazieren gegangen...

Nun, zumindest die Federgabel hätte ich haben wollen


----------



## Ketterechts (20. September 2006)

Ich glaub jetzt kommt´s für manch einen richtig dicke.

Habe heute das MARIN F.R.S abgeholt ( mann hat sich auf halber Strecke getroffen - kostenfrei )

Der ehemalige Besitzer war total geknickt das ich für so ein altes Bike 334 Euro gezboten habe - kurz , er hat nur 300 genommen .
Und jetzt noch der Überhammer - ne gebrauchte White Industrie Kurbel ( Logo graviert nicht nur aufgedruckt ) und nen Satz Marin-Cantis hat er auch noch mitgebracht - für lau versteht sich - er wollte das alte Zeug schon länger entsorgen und hatte anhand meiner ebay Aktivitäten gesehen , dass ich so Sachen gebrauchen kann - sehr netter Mensch 

Das Bike ist bis auf den total verhärteten Hinterbau in einem super Zustand - schätze mal keine 1000km gelaufen - kaum Gelände , nur Feldwege

Ein bisschen wird jetzt dran geschraubt ( Sattel und Sattelstütze sind net so doll ) , Federungen wieder flott machen , neue Reifen drauf und fertig.

JA - HEUTE IST EIN GUTER TAG


----------



## stratege-0815 (20. September 2006)

Herrlich - Hauptsache die Ergebnisse solcher Deals laufen alle in den sicheren Classic Foren Hafen ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (21. September 2006)

stratege-0815 schrieb:


> Herrlich - Hauptsache die Ergebnisse solcher Deals laufen alle in den sicheren Classic Foren Hafen ein.



... und werden (umfangreich) fotografisch dokumentiert !?!


----------



## curve (21. September 2006)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wird jetzt dran geschraubt ( Sattel und Sattelstütze sind net so doll )



Wenn Du es standesgemäß aufbauen willst: ich habe noch einen sehr gut erhaltenen Marin Titanium Sattel (hinten drauf ist das Marin-Logo)


----------



## andy1 (21. September 2006)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> ... und werden (umfangreich) fotografisch dokumentiert !?!



Kenner wissen bescheid... und haben das Ding gesehen


----------



## faketreee (21. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schwinn-Moab-Rac...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Die Auktion läuft noch, falls wer noch nen altes Schwinn sucht.
Ist mir insofern durch die Lappen gegangen, weil ich letzte Woche erst einen alten Carve Master ersteigert habe. Aber find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Hab ja somit mein Schwinn.


----------



## Ketterechts (21. September 2006)

curve schrieb:


> Wenn Du es standesgemäß aufbauen willst: ich habe noch einen sehr gut erhaltenen Marin Titanium Sattel (hinten drauf ist das Marin-Logo)



Danke für das Angebot , aber ich fahre eigentlich nur Flite ( Ausnahme ein TT ) , leider hab ich momentan nicht genügend für alle Bikes , aber das eine oder andere wird über Winter eh komplett umgebaut , da kann ich mir dann einen ausborgen .
Gruss Benjamin


----------



## retrofetischist (21. September 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schwinn-Moab-Rac...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kostete 1995 1199DM und nicht 2400 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (21. September 2006)

perfekt für Personen von ca.162-185 cm.

eine rahmengröße für alle !!!!


----------



## Karlshorst (26. September 2006)

Hallo.

Hab einen schicken Bontrager Rahmen & Tange Gabel gesehen!

War mir aber dann doch zu teuer....

Schaut euch mal diese Auktion an:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...20029639656&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Hab leider noch nicht so Erfahrung mit Classic Bikes und weiÃ auch nicht wie viel so ein Rahmen wirklich Wert wÃ¤re.

276â¬ sind aber wohl kein SchnÃ¤ppchen oder?

Lohnt es sich eigentlich wirklich bei Eb**.com zu schauen?
Macht man da wirklich auch mal SchnÃ¤ppchen und kann man auch bei Eb**.e SchnÃ¤ppchen machen.

Danke euch,

GruÃ Karli


----------



## Kokopelli (26. September 2006)

Karlshorst schrieb:


> 276 sind aber wohl kein Schnäppchen oder?


----------



## gbm31 (26. September 2006)

@ karlshorst: hast du dich verirrt oder machst du das mit absicht...? aua!


----------



## ZeFlo (26. September 2006)

Karlshorst schrieb:


> ...
> Hab leider noch nicht so Erfahrung mit Classic Bikes und weiß auch nicht wie viel so ein Rahmen wirklich Wert wäre ...



lieber karli,

das merkt man... 

deshalb gibt es hier faq's  da steht dann unter anderem auch was zum thema "wert" und "kult" drin. 

ach ja back to topic, der bonti mit dem zubehör war wirklich preiswert und schnäppchen gibts bei aldi.

ciao
flo


----------



## Karlshorst (26. September 2006)

gbm31 schrieb:


> @ karlshorst: hast du dich verirrt oder machst du das mit absicht...? aua!



Hehe, ne natürlich will ich keinen ärgern!

Ich hab da wirklich keinen Plan aber ich interessiere mich für so alte Bikes!

Wie du siehst bin ich wirklich NEU hier und sehr überrascht das eine eine Classic Szene gibt 

Es sind die Räder meiner Jugend und ich find sie sooo Klasse!

Ich Hab da keine Preisvorstellungen und daher sollt(könnt) ihr mir doch helfen.


Zusatz zur @min Antwort:

Ich werde das Wort Schnäppchen dann nicht mehr schreiben wenn es stören sollte!

Ein Forum ist doch dafür da solche Fragen zu klären und da helfen mir auch keine faqs.

Wenn ich hier einen kennen würde könnte ich sowas auch über Pm klären aber ich bin Neu und hab auch keinen im Freundeskreis der sich mit Classic Bikes auskennt.

Gruß Karli


----------



## bighit_fsr (26. September 2006)

koko hat momentan auch einen leckeren Bonti in Blau (L) drinstehen!


----------



## zocker (26. September 2006)

dafür, das der verkäufer einmal 350  nur für den Rahmen hingelegt hat, ist er
wiklich günstig weggegangen.


----------



## ZeFlo (26. September 2006)

@ karlshorst

musst dich nicht entschuldigen. schnäppchen oder nicht ist genauso leicht zu beantworten wie "was ist kult ... 

den vergleich ebay-usa versus ebay d-land lässt sich nicht so einfach ziehen, mal sind die einen preiswerter mal die  anderen. mal gibt's das gesuchte nur noch in usa, etc...
dazu muss dann aber immer fracht, zoll & märchensteuer gerechnet werden. zum thema import aus usa, bzw. zollformalitäten,  gibts hier einen nahrhaften fred, da steht eigentlich alles drin was man(n)fraukind wissen muss.

ciao
flo


----------



## gbm31 (27. September 2006)

Karlshorst schrieb:


> Hehe, ne natürlich will ich keinen ärgern!
> 
> Ich hab da wirklich keinen Plan aber ich interessiere mich für so alte Bikes!
> 
> Wie du siehst bin ich wirklich NEU hier und sehr überrascht das eine eine Classic Szene gibt




das war auch kein anschiss, sondern eine unwillkürliche reaktion - die typische bei echten "Schei55e, das ist mir bei ebay durch die Lappen gegangen"-posts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karlshorst (27. September 2006)

gbm31 schrieb:


> das war auch kein anschiss, sondern eine unwillkürliche reaktion - die typische bei echten "Schei55e, das ist mir bei ebay durch die Lappen gegangen"-posts



Dacht schon  

Fühlte mich ein wenig vorm Kopf gestossen aber hab ich ja nur falsch verstanden


----------



## kingmoe (28. September 2006)

Männo...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...30030398152&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

USE-Gabel für ´nen Fuffi (ohne Porto von UK aus, aber der wollte ja eh nicht verschicken  )


----------



## Karlshorst (29. September 2006)

Ach , für diesen Preis und dann auch noch Neu!

KLEIN Fervor

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...10035080941&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Gruß Karli


----------



## Davidbelize (29. September 2006)

verkäufer wollte nach deutschland versenden.
habe mitgeboten und bin leider im entscheidenden moment eingeschlafen.    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190033840700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## kingspohla (29. September 2006)

Karlshorst schrieb:


> Ach , für diesen Preis und dann auch noch Neu!
> 
> KLEIN Fervor
> 
> ...



hab das teil auch im auge gehabt.....hab aber die zeit total verpasst...kagge


----------



## bighit_fsr (1. Oktober 2006)

leider muss ich mir das entgehen lassen, bin viel zu pleite...

http://cgi.ebay.de/DEER-Cycles-KB1-...5QQihZ019QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ein deer


----------



## korat (2. Oktober 2006)

sind die preise wirklich so im keller? der ist doch todschick! also wenn er mir nicht zu groß gewesen wäre...

zaskar le purple 19" rahmen für 98.-


----------



## Kint (2. Oktober 2006)

nicht wirklich reeller preis bei ebay. normalerweise gehn die teurer weg.


----------



## retrofetischist (2. Oktober 2006)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> leider muss ich mir das entgehen lassen, bin viel zu pleite...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/DEER-Cycles-KB1-...5QQihZ019QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ein deer



Was sollen denn immer die Auktionen die noch gar nicht beendet sind???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karlshorst (2. Oktober 2006)

retrofetischist schrieb:


> Was sollen denn immer die Auktionen die noch gar nicht beendet sind???



Vielleicht Werbung damit ihn einer kauft


----------



## bighit_fsr (2. Oktober 2006)

das deer is nicht mir!

nee, wenns meiner wär, ich tät ihn nicht verkaufen!
Aber vielleicht freut sich einer von Euch drüber. 
Ich jedenfalls beiss mir g´scheit in Arsch!


----------



## zurkoe (2. Oktober 2006)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> das deer is nicht mir!
> 
> nee, wenns meiner wär, ich tät ihn nicht verkaufen!
> Aber vielleicht freut sich einer von Euch drüber.
> Ich jedenfalls beiss mir g´scheit in Arsch!



Schonmal ´nen Preis vorgeschlagen?!


----------



## Horst Link (5. Oktober 2006)

Mountain Disco Goat für 60EUR? Hier stimmt der Preis!  

Herzlich grüßt das Horstitier


----------



## curve (5. Oktober 2006)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Mountain Disco Goat für 60EUR? Hier stimmt der Preis!
> 
> Herzlich grüßt das Horstitier


Meiner Meinung nach die gerechte Strafe für die Verkäufer, die nicht versenden.


----------



## faketreee (6. Oktober 2006)

curve schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach die gerechte Strafe für die Verkäufer, die nicht versenden.



Jop. Wobei es dann natürlich auch die glücklichen Leute gibt, die die Sachen dann auch wirklich günstig kriegen. Habe einen alten Schwinn Carvemaster+Gabel für 15Euro ersteigert. Ein paar Wochen später gab es fast den gleichen Rahmen (ein Jahr jünger) wieder zu ersteigern, aber mit Versandmöglichkeit. Erfolgreiches Gebot irgendwo um 110Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natiturner (10. Oktober 2006)

Yeti pro fro
Soeben viel der Hammer....... 

ob es wieder mal eines gibt?

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160037082024&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:CH:11


----------



## stylzdavis (10. Oktober 2006)

Nicht verpasst, aber die Vernunft mußte siegen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...70035980598&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Ja, der Keller ist voll
Ja, ich muß auch Miete zahlen, tanken und essen
Ja, meine Frau reisst mir den Kopf ab.
.....

Ihr kennt diese Argumente. 
Zu teuer war es bestimmt nicht und dann dieser geile    Zustand und die Farbe und ...... verdammt


----------



## andy2 (10. Oktober 2006)

war kein pro fro


----------



## ersatzspeiche (12. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160037074354


Zum heulen.

Robert


----------



## der_eine (13. Oktober 2006)

ersatzspeiche schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160037074354
> 
> 
> Zum heulen.
> ...



großes autsch...wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen.ich leide mit.


----------



## bertel (14. Oktober 2006)

ersatzspeiche schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160037074354
> 
> 
> Zum heulen.
> ...



Och Leute, erinnert mich nicht da dran.

Eine Minute vor Auktionsende ist die Sicherung, an der mein Rechner hängt, rausgeflogen.

Ich hätte k....n können.


----------



## Filosofem (15. Oktober 2006)

Da schlag ich den Verkäufer selbst dazu breit, dass er sich doch zum Versand bereiterklärt (s. Frage an den VK) und komme 5 Minuten zu spät an den PC  

American CompLite Rahmen, schick erhalten, für 26 EUR  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=001&item=110042509458








Und die geklebten Easton-Treks mögen zwar Großserie sein, aber so einen hätte ich mir auch gern in Wunschfarbe angemalt und aufgebaut  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&item=260039238477


----------



## Protorix (15. Oktober 2006)

der american erfüllt mal richtig den thread titel 

aber wie konnte der mir durch die lappen gehen ... 
wohl nur weil ich da zeugs verkauft (keine radsachen) kein auge fuers kaufen hatte ... mist ...


----------



## olli (15. Oktober 2006)

Protorix schrieb:


> der american erfüllt mal richtig den thread titel
> 
> aber wie konnte der mir durch die lappen gehen ...
> wohl nur weil ich da zeugs verkauft (keine radsachen) kein auge fuers kaufen hatte ... mist ...



26.-? Das ist ja lustig. Neulich habe ich ein (1) American Ausfallende für 25.- verkauft. Und ich fand den SAKAE Rahmen mit XTR 900 Teilen für 71.- schon billig. Vor allem, weil er SSP-geeignet ist (2x Ausfallende verschraubt).


----------



## Effendi Sahib (15. Oktober 2006)

olli schrieb:


> 26.-? Das ist ja lustig. Neulich habe ich ein (1) American Ausfallende für 25.- verkauft. Und ich fand den SAKAE Rahmen mit XTR 900 Teilen für 71.- schon billig. Vor allem, weil er SSP-geeignet ist (2x Ausfallende verschraubt).



Salz ---> Wunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zocker (15. Oktober 2006)

ja so ein mist aber auch


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. Oktober 2006)

zocker schrieb:


> ja so ein mist aber auch



Gehört das nicht eher in "Manche investieren in Gold..." ?


----------



## zocker (16. Oktober 2006)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Gehört das nicht eher in "Manche investieren in Gold..." ?




könnte sein......
ja nach betrachtungsweise.  

....aber dafür gibt es bestimmt bald ein neues unterforum....


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. Oktober 2006)

Schaut so aus (kann mich auch irren) wie ein Raleigh mit drei Titan-Hauptrohren und Cromo-Muffen bzw. -Hinterbau. Für nur 22,75 Euro - argh  

Raleigh MTB


----------



## olli (18. Oktober 2006)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Schaut so aus (kann mich auch irren) wie ein Raleigh mit drei Titan-Hauptrohren und Cromo-Muffen bzw. -Hinterbau. Für nur 22,75 Euro - argh
> 
> Raleigh MTB



Tolles Rad. Alu (imho Easton) mit CroMo. Warum hast Du es nicht gekauft? Zu teuer? 22.75 ist doch echt super, billiger wird es imho nicht ...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. Oktober 2006)

Wie der Thread-Titel schon sagt: "...das ist mir bei ebay durch die Lappen gegangen".

Schlicht und einfach vergessen zu Bieten.


----------



## stratege-0815 (18. Oktober 2006)

olli schrieb:


> Tolles Rad. Alu (imho Easton) mit CroMo. Warum hast Du es nicht gekauft? Zu teuer? 22.75 ist doch echt super, billiger wird es imho nicht ...



Ich habe so ein Teil als Rennrad "Raleigh Technium" . CroMo mit 3 Alurohren. Das Teil flext im Tretlagerbereich wie Sau. Wenn man etwas fester in die Pedale tritt scheuert der Umwerfer im Takt am Kettenblatt.

Ein Freund von mir hat oder hatte so ein Technium MTB und wollte es in Einzelteilen verkaufen. Ich forsche mal nach was aus dem Rahmen geworden ist.


----------



## mkberlin (18. Oktober 2006)

...bitte schön:







chromo - alu frame
allerdings stark used 
60,00 euro

abmessungen bei interesse per pm


----------



## kingspohla (18. Oktober 2006)

schade 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...90037364387&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

hätt ich schon gern gehabt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pj10 (5. November 2006)

erst durch die lappen gegangen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190043371993&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQE:1

dann habe ich mich mit dem verkäufer aber doch noch geeinigt und demnächst ist er mein.   

er wird dann hier gezeigt: Der "Hurra, es ist ein grosses Paket angekommen" Thread


----------



## Psisp (6. November 2006)

@pj10
eine gute wahl, hatte ich auch gerne gehabt...
freu mich schon auf den päckchen thread...
schlaf schön


----------



## Protorix (12. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=260048402502&rd=1&rd=1

wahrscheinlich seid ihr heute genausowenig zu ebay reingekommen wie ich ....sauladen


----------



## felixdelrio (12. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/TNT-Mountain-bi...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130044052855


----------



## bighit_fsr (12. November 2006)

bin auch in ebay nicht reingekommen,

eine Sache die ich schon abgeschrieben hatte, ist durch den Ausfall des login-Systems wohl auch recht günstig über die Theke gegangen:
sehr gut erhaltene rot eloxierte Cook Sattelstütze in 26,8 für gerade mal 45 Euro.

Aua!

greets, der hannes


----------



## BonelessChicken (12. November 2006)

Bei mir wÃ¤ren es 2 Paar schnÃ¶de XTR V-Brake BelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r 3,10 â¬ gewesen, zum GlÃ¼ck nichts wirklich wildes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (12. November 2006)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/TNT-Mountain-bi...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130044052855



... ja da muss man stark sein 


























nur






















gut

















das



















ich

















ja eine hab  und 'nen 130lk spider dazu zum wexxeln.


flo


----------



## Protorix (12. November 2006)

in zukunft vorher bieten und hoffen dass die ebay server reihenweise abkacken


----------



## Horst Link (12. November 2006)

Oder einen russischen Bietagenten beauftragen. Die regeln sowas ohne gleichen. Frohlockend: Horst


----------



## THO (12. November 2006)

@ hörstchen.. bei denen du ja nun gold member bist?


----------



## Filosofem (12. November 2006)

eBay.de kackt in der Vorweihnachtszeit doch regelmäßig an Sonntagen ab. 

Der Login über ebay.com funktionierte problemlos.
(aber beim Bieten aufpassen. Amis vertauschen Punkt und Komma!)


----------



## bighit_fsr (12. November 2006)

wie, horst ist ohne gleichen?


----------



## Protorix (12. November 2006)

muss sich der russische bietagent nicht auch einloggen?...


----------



## gruenbaer (12. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230046420015&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

baujahr hin, baujahr her
ich hätt die felgen dazu in 20", 330g und 24/28

 
po russki zuletzt in der schule: dirk


----------



## Protorix (13. November 2006)

ja die hab ich auch geobachtet


----------



## Nikki77 (13. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200044005951&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

Klein Attitude in der schönsten Lackierung mit Mag für ( inkl. Porto und Steuern ) 1000 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (13. November 2006)

Nikki77 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200044005951&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010
> 
> Klein Attitude in der schönsten Lackierung mit Mag für ( inkl. Porto und Steuern ) 1000 Euro.



naja, bei dem zustand wuerd ich nicht allzu sehr hinterher heulen, der lack ist doch arg ausgeblichen und noch dazu fleckig. macht beim fahren nichts aus aber die hat es schon guenstiger gegeben. und 250e fuer fracht und zoll ist eventuell auch zu niedrig angesetzt...

hier ist noch 'ne chance

http://cgi.ebay.com/KLEIN-ATTITUDE-...7QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gruss, carsten


----------



## BonelessChicken (19. November 2006)

Verdammte Axt, 1 Paar XTR Cantis mit zweitem Paar Bremsbeläge - alles neu versteht sich - für schlappe 3 Euro...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=180050169809&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. November 2006)

Das Klein mit der Mag ist ja wohl mega fett


----------



## Davidbelize (19. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320048407963&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 und ich such das teil schon seit ewigkeiten.


vielleicht kann mir ja doch noch jemand helfen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. November 2006)

Darf ich mal ne ganz bescheuerte Frage stellen? Wie geht einem was bei ebay durch die Lappen?
Wenn ich etwas kaufen will, dann setze ich mich gegen Auktionsende mit ner Stoppuhr vor den Rechner und biete dann in den letzten 15 Sekunden, wobei ich bei meinem Gebot gut vorhalte, da ich ja sonst nicht mehr reagieren kann wenn jemand anders höher liegt.
Dann gibts zwei Möglichkeiten: Ich bekomme den Artikel, oder er steigt soweit, daß ich ihn nicht mehr will. 
Warum gehen Euch dauernd Schnäppchen durch die Lappen?


----------



## BonelessChicken (20. November 2006)

Weil es auch Leute gibt, die nicht den ganzen Tag ebay im Kopf haben und sich bei schönem Wetter sogar mal draussen aufhalten.
Und während man die Sonne geniesst, ist eine Auktion ausgelaufen mit einem Teil, welches man gerne gehabt hätte. Weil die anderen Banditen genau dasselbe gemacht haben, hat keiner auf den Artikel geboten, der dann für'n Appel und 'n Ei weggeht.

Klingt komisch, ist aber so 
Eigentlich garnicht so schwer...


----------



## andy1 (20. November 2006)

naja, mehr oder weniger durch die Lappen gegangen...
habe halbherzig mitgeboten aber im Nachhinein hätte man doch über 300 gehen sollen, allein wenn man einen Laufradsatz und den Sattel verhökert hat man ein Mountain Klein für gerade mal 200 Euro.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...name=STRK:MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=290049963117


----------



## CarstenB (20. November 2006)

andy1 schrieb:


> naja, mehr oder weniger durch die Lappen gegangen...
> habe halbherzig mitgeboten aber im Nachhinein hätte man doch über 300 gehen sollen, allein wenn man einen Laufradsatz und den Sattel verhökert hat man ein Mountain Klein für gerade mal 200 Euro.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...name=STRK:MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=290049963117




6 setzen und nochmal die kettenstreben anschauen. da haettest du ein pinnacle bekommen, noch dazu in der groessten rahmengroesse... und ueberhaupt steht auf einem mountainklein auch mountainklein drauf wenns noch original ist.

gruss, carsten


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. November 2006)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Weil es auch Leute gibt, die nicht den ganzen Tag ebay im Kopf haben und sich bei schönem Wetter sogar mal draussen aufhalten.
> Und während man die Sonne geniesst, ist eine Auktion ausgelaufen mit einem Teil, welches man gerne gehabt hätte. Weil die anderen Banditen genau dasselbe gemacht haben, hat keiner auf den Artikel geboten, der dann für'n Appel und 'n Ei weggeht.
> 
> Klingt komisch, ist aber so
> Eigentlich garnicht so schwer...



Damit einem so was nicht passiert bietet man mit dem Handy mit egal wo man gerade ist. Geht ganz einfach per SMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikki77 (20. November 2006)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Damit einem so was nicht passiert bietet man mit dem Handy mit egal wo man gerade ist. Geht ganz einfach per SMS



Ist das denn schnell genug um auch zu gewinnen?
Ich selber biete 6sec vorher in einem 2.Tab,
falls es nicht gereicht hat, dann war es eh zu teuer.
Aber manchmal habe ich noch einen 3.Tab mit absoluter Schmerzgrenze nur um zu gewinnen.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. November 2006)

Nikki77 schrieb:


> Ist das denn schnell genug um auch zu gewinnen?
> Ich selber biete 6sec vorher in einem 2.Tab,
> falls es nicht gereicht hat, dann war es eh zu teuer.
> Aber manchmal habe ich noch einen 3.Tab mit absoluter Schmerzgrenze nur um zu gewinnen.



Normalerweiße mache ich es auch so wie du, 10 sek. vor Schluß und entweder ich bekomms oder es ist zu teuer.
Habe erst einmal per SMS geboten, war 10 min vor Schluß ist noch 2 min vor Schluß  eine SMS gekommen das ich überboten wurde und dann wurde es mir zu teuer. Wenn ich was günstig haben will dann immer vorm Rechner in der letzten Sek.


----------



## rasaldul (20. November 2006)

wieso bietet ihr nicht einfach weit vor auktionsschluss? dann könnte man sich das ganze gejammer hier jeden sonntag sparen.

p.s.: ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass ihr zu einem schnäppchen kommt wenn alle leute solche biettaktiken verfolgen - die gebote werden dann nur später abgegeben


----------



## Boulder (20. November 2006)

rasaldul schrieb:


> wieso bietet ihr nicht einfach weit vor auktionsschluss? dann könnte man sich das ganze gejammer hier jeden sonntag sparen.
> 
> p.s.: ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass ihr zu einem schnäppchen kommt wenn alle leute solche biettaktiken verfolgen - die gebote werden dann nur später abgegeben



Es ist aber schon erwiesen, dass eine spätere Gebotsabgabe die Chance eines guten Preises für den Käufer erhöht. Wenn man eine Woche vor Auktionsende sein Gebot abgibt und drei Tage vorher überboten wird, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit enorm, dass mein das abgegebene Maximalgebot nochmal überdenkt. Je näher die Überbietung dem Auktionsende ist, desto geringer ist die Chance der Mietbieter ihr Gebot zu erhöhen oder gar nochmal komplett zu überdenken!! Das ist doch wohl mal klar   Außerdem erhöht es ja auch den Spannungsfaktor, wenn man bis zum Schluss wartet. Mir persönlich geht es oft so, dass ich gar nicht davon ausgehe, dass ein Preis attraktiv wird und deswegen die Auktion nicht so sehr beobachte. Meistens ist es dann so, dass man eine Stunde später durch Zufall mal schaut was Sache ist und dann kommt das böse Erwachen: hätt ich man doch...

Im Übrigen wäre es doch schade, wenn hier keiner rumheulen würde. Erstens kann man sich dann schön mitärgern und zweitens ist Schadenfreude doch die....


----------



## Nikki77 (20. November 2006)

Boulder schrieb:


> Es ist aber schon erwiesen, dass eine spätere Gebotsabgabe die Chance eines guten Preises für den Käufer erhöht. Wenn man eine Woche vor Auktionsende sein Gebot abgibt und drei Tage vorher überboten wird, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit enorm, dass mein das abgegebene Maximalgebot nochmal überdenkt. Je näher die Überbietung dem Auktionsende ist, desto geringer ist die Chance der Mietbieter ihr Gebot zu erhöhen oder gar nochmal komplett zu überdenken!! Das ist doch wohl mal klar   Außerdem erhöht es ja auch den Spannungsfaktor, wenn man bis zum Schluss wartet. Mir persönlich geht es oft so, dass ich gar nicht davon ausgehe, dass ein Preis attraktiv wird und deswegen die Auktion nicht so sehr beobachte. Meistens ist es dann so, dass man eine Stunde später durch Zufall mal schaut was Sache ist und dann kommt das böse Erwachen: hätt ich man doch...
> 
> Im Übrigen wäre es doch schade, wenn hier keiner rumheulen würde. Erstens kann man sich dann schön mitärgern und zweitens ist Schadenfreude doch die....


Absolut vollkommen Recht hast Du!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. November 2006)

das problem ist wenn ich zu früh biete und dann überboten werde ..... ich will es haben, so habe ich schon bei 2 teilen den neupreis bezahlt obwohl die gebraucht waren, in der letzten Minute ist mir das noch nie vorgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycleshark (23. November 2006)

das hier... http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Racing-kul...0QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

man beachte den grund des aborts


----------



## andy1 (23. November 2006)

Cycleshark schrieb:


> das hier... http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Racing-kul...0QQihZ009QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> man beachte den grund des aborts



da war ich auch stark hinterher....
hab ihm mal geschrieben... dass ich 120 geboten hätte und selsbt geholt hätte etc...
keine Antwort


----------



## kingmoe (23. November 2006)

Cycleshark schrieb:


> man beachte den grund des aborts



Ja, das kommt verblüffend häufig vor, dass gut gelaunte Verkäufer aus Versehen mit ihren Stahlkappen-Hausschuhen zuhause gegen die Rahmen oder Räder knallen, die in der Wohnung auf den Versand warten. Und dann können sie die Teile leider nicht mehr verkaufen, weil es eine Zumutung für den Käufer wäre. Gut, dass es solche ehrlichen Leute noch gibt, die einfach zugeben, wenn sie etwas ganz plötzlich kaputt gemacht haben...


----------



## wKid (23. November 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ja, das kommt verblüffend häufig vor, dass gut gelaunte Verkäufer aus Versehen mit ihren Stahlkappen-Hausschuhen zuhause gegen die Rahmen oder Räder knallen, die in der Wohnung auf den Versand warten. Und dann können sie die Teile leider nicht mehr verkaufen, weil es eine Zumutung für den Käufer wäre. Gut, dass es solche ehrlichen Leute noch gibt, die einfach zugeben, wenn sie etwas ganz plötzlich kaputt gemacht haben...



"ehrlicher" als die typen, die eigene angebote von ihren kumpels hochbieten lassen oder gar selbst inkognito diese arbeit erledigen, sind die auch nicht.


----------



## kingmoe (23. November 2006)

wKid schrieb:


> "ehrlicher" als die typen, die eigene angebote von ihren kumpels hochbieten lassen oder gar selbst inkognito diese arbeit erledigen, sind die auch nicht.



Die fallen dann aber auch mal auf die Fre$$e und haben die Gebühren für eine "Selbst-Ersteigerung" an der Backe. Läuft ja sicher nicht immer glatt mit dem Angebot an Zweitbieter...
Der andere greift halt zu, wenn jemand ihm ein Angebot unterbreitet und stoppt die Auktion.
Aber ehrlich sind beide nicht, insofern würde ich da gar nicht gewichten wollen. Man weiß ja um diese Probleme bei ebay, also kann man es in Kauf nehmen oder lassen.


----------



## andy2 (23. November 2006)

da gibts es explizit eine begruendung der der artikel steht nicht mehr zum verkauf zumindest erinnere ich mich daran und das rechfertigt das zurueckziehen in fast jedem fall den ebay regularien entsprechend also macht euch hier mal nicht ins hemd


----------



## kingmoe (23. November 2006)

andy2 schrieb:


> da gibts es explizit eine begruendung der der artikel steht nicht mehr zum verkauf zumindest erinnere ich mich daran und das rechfertigt das zurueckziehen in fast jedem fall den ebay regularien entsprechend also macht euch hier mal nicht ins hemd



WUFF!



kingmoe schrieb:


> [...]Man weiß ja um diese Probleme bei ebay, also kann man es in Kauf nehmen oder lassen.


----------



## Kint (23. November 2006)

aah ich verstehe das geheule auch nich. (auch wenn ich ebenfalls schon vorm pc gesessen habe und gedacht habe -... na lassen wir das)  und ja - die begründung gibt es....

toll ist doch, dass man dank ebay endlich in der lage ist sich die fahrradsammlung zuzulegen die man sich früher nur erträumt hatte. ODER wer von euch hätte sich mit 10, 15 oder meinetwegen auch 20 gedacht dass er mal fat's, goats, ibisse, salsas, gts und sonstiges kultiges edelgeröhr zu hause STAPELT !


----------



## andy2 (23. November 2006)

ich! war schon dabei.


----------



## Kint (23. November 2006)

ok, vielleicht etwas unglücklich formuliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (26. November 2006)

Nicht wirklich durch die Lappen gegangen , sondern vom Verkäufer vorzeitig beendet  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ategory=30746&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:11

Und das Beste daran - ich glaube nicht das der Verkäufer das dafür bekommen hat was das Bike bei eBay gebracht hätte

Hoffentlich


----------



## Kint (26. November 2006)

scheint das da jemand dringend geld benötigt - oder ne abzocke, man weiss es nicht...und mal kindisch: wie singen sie in traumschiff surprise, hei, hei, hei ti, ti ? man hätte noch nen ck ti montieren können, und die linie etwas konsequenter - gabs grafton ti levers - joysticks...? precision umwerfer, nuke ti naben, hm irgendwie lenker /barends auf einen nenner bringen....dann wahrscheinlich, dann wärs perfekt ?


----------



## olli (26. November 2006)

Auch sehr schön, gerade eben: Litespeed (AMP) Fully, NOS, 349.- Sofortkauf, Fröhlicher Bieter bietet: 1.-


----------



## andy1 (26. November 2006)

Schei$$e, ich hab nicht aufgepasst... hatte gedacht es ist noch Zeit bis zur Auktion...

seit 3 Tagen der gleiche Bieter mit seinem einzigen Gebot vorn... und so isses nu weg, schade.

nur 102 Euro komplett XT mit Daumies etc. leicht verbastelt aber was solls.
Hätte ich sogar selsbt abholen können, ich Blödm...   

hätte sogar ne gute Rahmenhöhe gehabt... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330049263205


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160053662191&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## natiturner (27. November 2006)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich durch die Lappen gegangen , sondern vom Verkäufer vorzeitig beendet
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ategory=30746&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:11
> 
> ...




Der Sofiwo hat uns alle veräppelt.
Was hat er sich wohl nur gedacht.... 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1926691#post1926691


----------



## petfox (28. November 2006)

Hallo Andy1,
sorry aber manchmal braucht man halt ein bissel Glück....
hab auch schon was verpennt, die tage gab es die gleiche kiste, wurde leider schon vorzeitig entfernt, find ich noch beschissener .....


----------



## andy1 (28. November 2006)

jetzt zweifel ich aber wirklich an der Menschheit...
ich musste nunmal weg geschäftlich und dachte für den billigen Rahmen mache ich mal ein utopisches Angebot weil ich singlespeeden will.

Aber es kann noch nicht sein dass sich so ein Depp da ranrobbt ?

Für einen billigen Giantrahmen ?   
56 Euronen. 

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=220052697756

Das ärgert mich mehr wie beide Scotträder zusammen !


----------



## Deleted 5247 (28. November 2006)

Na, so wie da gepusht..äh..geboten wurde, würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn dir heute oder morgen ein "Angebot an einen unterlegenen Bieter" ins Haus flattert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (28. November 2006)

Nöll M3, ideale Größe für meine Freundin als Weihnachtsgeschenk, sehr angenehme Farbe, ordentlicher Zustand. Hätte mit Rasta-Teilen wunderbar ausgesehen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120058587021






zu lang überlegt


----------



## olli (28. November 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Nöll M3, ideale Größe für meine Freundin als Weihnachtsgeschenk, sehr angenehme Farbe, ordentlicher Zustand. Hätte mit Rasta-Teilen wunderbar ausgesehen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120058587021
> 
> ...



schön. was würde man da für eine gabel reinbauen? 395 starr oder 425 gefedert?


----------



## Filosofem (28. November 2006)

olli schrieb:


> schön. was würde man da für eine gabel reinbauen? 395 starr oder 425 gefedert?



starr jedenfalls; ob nun 395 oder 425 - das macht so pi mal Daumen 1° Unterschied beim Lenkwinkel.


----------



## ZeFlo (28. November 2006)

... 20mm -> 1°  

frau wird freude haben

ciao
flo


----------



## Effendi Sahib (28. November 2006)

floibex schrieb:


> ... 20mm -> 1°
> 
> frau wird freude haben
> 
> ...



Die Technik zählt


----------



## andy1 (28. November 2006)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Na, so wie da gepusht..äh..geboten wurde, würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn dir heute oder morgen ein "Angebot an einen unterlegenen Bieter" ins Haus flattert.



scheinbar hat sich der Käufer gefreut wie ein Brötchen, habe ihm "Depp" an den Kopf geworfen... seine Antwort:

*[FONT=Arial, Verdana]"hahaha 
ich hab gewonnen und du hast  verloren 
du bist opfer und ich gott "[/FONT]*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azraelcars (28. November 2006)

olli schrieb:


> schön. was würde man da für eine gabel reinbauen? 395 starr oder 425 gefedert?



und das hat jetzt keiner gepeilt?


----------



## olli (28. November 2006)

azraelcars schrieb:


> und das hat jetzt keiner gepeilt?



ruhe. btw: was kostet die nickel-judy xc mit cantihalter?


----------



## azraelcars (28. November 2006)

olli schrieb:


> ruhe. btw: was kostet die nickel-judy xc mit cantihalter?



ach,keine ahnung,40-50,so was.


----------



## ZeFlo (29. November 2006)

... auf keinen fall eine kette dran. gabel ist sekundär.

ciao
flo


----------



## olli (29. November 2006)

floibex schrieb:


> ... auf keinen fall eine kette dran. gabel ist sekundär.
> 
> ciao
> flo



Ist die Kiste eigentlich 1 oder 1 1/8

olli


----------



## andy2 (29. November 2006)

na hast du das dutzend ebay nics bald voll


----------



## ZeFlo (29. November 2006)

1 1/8"

ciao
flo


----------



## olli (29. November 2006)

floibex schrieb:


> 1 1/8"
> 
> ciao
> flo



danke  
weißt du auch die einbauhöhe? 425? mehr? weniger?


----------



## Nikki77 (29. November 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Nöll M3, ideale Größe für meine Freundin als Weihnachtsgeschenk, sehr angenehme Farbe, ordentlicher Zustand. Hätte mit Rasta-Teilen wunderbar ausgesehen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120058587021
> 
> ...



DAS SCHLIMMSTE, IST WAHRSCHEINLICH KEIN M3 sondern M4(gab es bis 92) oder M5.

Keine Federgabel, sondern Nöll Segment-Gabel verbauen.


----------



## Radebeuler (3. Dezember 2006)

Campa

hätt so schon an ein Specialized Epic gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VmaxJunkie (3. Dezember 2006)

Verdammt Kagge. Kenn ich zwar bisher nich, aber sieht echt klasse aus, erst recht zu dem Preis...


----------



## Filosofem (3. Dezember 2006)

Ich hätt da noch ein kpl. Deki San für 10,50 EUR.





http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=280053799294&rd=1&rd=1

selber Schuld, wer nur auf Abholung steht...


----------



## Effendi Sahib (3. Dezember 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Ich hätt da noch ein kpl. Deki San für 10,50 EUR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beschreibung war streckenweise etwas krass:



> vielleicht etwas für Bastler/in, das seinem Kind ein Mountainbike schenken möchte


  BLASPHEMIE!


----------



## andy1 (5. Dezember 2006)

Top-Retro-Laufradsatz, 
erste XTR für gerade mal um 60 Euronen, sag ich nur: selber schuld 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...name=STRK:MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=130051434758

ein echt mieses Foto, die nicht gemachte Mühe kostet mal 30-40 Euro:


----------



## olli (5. Dezember 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Ich hätt da noch ein kpl. Deki San für 10,50 EUR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150067625642


----------



## andy1 (5. Dezember 2006)

so ein Mist...

da wo das Rad her ist, da fahre ich imer meine Runde Richtung Feldberg/Taunus vorbei...


----------



## carloni (8. Dezember 2006)

mal sehen, wer sich das durch die lappen gehen lässt.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Designer-Herrenr...7QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30753QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HOTBREEZE (8. Dezember 2006)

carloni schrieb:


> mal sehen, wer sich das durch die lappen gehen lässt.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Designer-Herrenr...7QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30753QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Kleiner Scherzkeks, aber besser hätt ich es nicht Beschreiben können.


----------



## kingmoe (10. Dezember 2006)

Ist mir nicht wirklichdurch die Lappen gegangen, da er zu klein ist, aber bei dem Preis hätte ich mit ´ner laaangen Stütze leben können:

GT Xizang für knappe 145,- Euro - US only, selbst Schuld...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250056727587&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (10. Dezember 2006)

üäää
mir wird schlecht, 
wieder mein aufruf die ganz krassen schnäppchen nciht zu posten weil einem einfach schlecht wird 
:-( 
ARHHHHHH 

der hätte mir voll gepasst naja ...


----------



## zocker (11. Dezember 2006)

sammel zwar so etwas nicht, aber für den preis hätte man schon was schickes bauen können.

klick


----------



## Barnes (14. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/German-Answer-Du...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## roesli (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaub, man müsste mal wieder auf den Titel dieses Freds hinweisen. Da ist ausdrücklich von *gegangen* die Rede. - Kleiner grammatischer Unterschied, aber grosse Wirkung auf das Zeitverständnis und damit den Inhalt dieses Themas.

Solange Auktionen noch laufen, haben sie hier nix zu suchen


----------



## andy2 (14. Dezember 2006)

und wieso durch die lappen gegangen der laeuft noch 8 tage


----------



## drullse (23. Dezember 2006)

Sehr ärgerlich: stand zuerst mit Sofortkauf 599,- drin, hab zu lange überlegt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=150071144821&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (23. Dezember 2006)

Jo, mir gings genauso. Rahmen war gerade "frisch" eingestellt, zu lang überlegt und dann hatte auch schon jemand sein Startgebot abgegeben! Tja, hätte ich noch ein Pils mehr getrunken hätte ich vermutlich zugeschlagen Und die fehlende Umlenkrolle hätte man ja besorgen können......................


----------



## drullse (23. Dezember 2006)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> Tja, hätte ich noch ein Pils mehr getrunken hätte ich vermutlich zugeschlagen



DEFINITV!

Also: mehr Bier!


----------



## yoeddy33 (24. Dezember 2006)

wie bitte, das 10th war mit einem Sofortkauf für 599  drin gewesen?  
Hätte der Rahmen noch Kurbelkn gehabt, hätte der Alex bestimmt sofort zugeschlagen .

Frohes Fest an alle!!!

Tom


----------



## tonicbikes (24. Dezember 2006)

Jo, 599 Sofort, da sollte man eigentlich nicht überlegen, könnte immer noch :kotz:, der Verkäufer versteht wahrscheinlich die Welt nicht mehr......................

Frohe Weihnachten!!!


----------



## DerAlex (27. Dezember 2006)

Oh Schande und ich bin schuld!
599 Sofortkauf und ich der erste normale Bieter? 
Wieso hab ich das nicht gepeilt? Hatte ich da ne Hirnblockade? 600 Flocken hätte man ja noch irgendwie locker machen können. 
Gott - das Alter.


----------



## andy1 (27. Dezember 2006)

DerAlex schrieb:


> Oh Schande und ich bin schuld!
> 599 Sofortkauf und ich der erste normale Bieter?
> Wieso hab ich das nicht gepeilt? Hatte ich da ne Hirnblockade? 600 Flocken hätte man ja noch irgendwie locker machen können.
> Gott - das Alter.



tatsächlich  



Das kommt davon wenn man alle neuen Angebote durchgeht und wahllos erstmal bietet oder auf "beobachten" klickt.
Da entgehen einem die wahren Schnäppchen.

Was du da an Geld hättest verdienen können beim Wiederverkauf... 
nicht auszudenken


----------



## DerAlex (28. Dezember 2006)

Wiederverkauf!
Das Wort existiert in meinem Wortschatz nicht. 
Ich bin eher ein schwarzes Loch...


----------



## Speed Freak (28. Dezember 2006)

Leider Auktionsende verpasst. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=180050317464&rd=1&rd=1

Preis wäre toll gewesen.Hätte mit höheren Geboten gerechnet.


----------



## wKid (28. Dezember 2006)

wenn der käufer genauso verlässlich "bezahlt" hat wie bei mir, dann wird das schnäppchen wohl noch beim verkäufer liegen...  



Speed Freak schrieb:


> Leider Auktionsende verpasst.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=180050317464&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Preis wäre toll gewesen.Hätte mit höheren Geboten gerechnet.


----------



## andy1 (28. Dezember 2006)

wKid schrieb:


> wenn der käufer genauso verlässlich "bezahlt" hat wie bei mir, dann wird das schnäppchen wohl noch beim verkäufer liegen...





> Käufer:
> jkolcz
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speed Freak (28. Dezember 2006)

wKid schrieb:


> wenn der käufer genauso verlässlich "bezahlt" hat wie bei mir, dann wird das schnäppchen wohl noch beim verkäufer liegen...


 
Nein,habe Verkäufer schon gefragt.Wurde bezahlt und ist verkauft.


----------



## wKid (28. Dezember 2006)

schön wenn es bei ihm geklappt hat - das was der käufer von mir kaufen wollte liegt immer noch hier und antworten auf mails gibts auch keine mehr


----------



## Speed Freak (28. Dezember 2006)

wKid schrieb:


> schön wenn es bei ihm geklappt hat - das was der käufer von mir kaufen wollte liegt immer noch hier und antworten auf mails gibts auch keine mehr


 

Für mich natürlich Schade das es geklappt hat.Habe plötzlich gesehen das der Käufer abgemeldet wurde und habe dann nachgefragt.Aber leider ist es schon weg.


----------



## wKid (28. Dezember 2006)

Speed Freak schrieb:


> Für mich natürlich Schade das es geklappt hat.


stimmt natürlich auch wieder


----------



## crazy_activist (28. Dezember 2006)

olli schrieb:


> Ja genau: Was ist Euch durch die Lappen gegangen?
> Das Thema für alle!
> 
> Für ebay Hasser: "Ich habe schon immer gesagt, wie blöd doch ebay ist..."
> ...




mir ist mal ein neues Rennrad ( NP bei ca 2000 ) durch die Lappen gegangen.
Ich hab vergessen drauf zu bieten. Hätte ich 1 geboten wäre es meines 
Es hat kein anderer drauf geboten. Ist praktisch nicht versteigert worden.
Dafür hab ich jetzt ein anderes und besseres ( leider ned für 1 )

Gruß Franky


----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. Dezember 2006)

Durch die Lappen gings mir nicht, da ich keine Kohle habe. Sind aber schon Hammerschnäppchen gewesen oder?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=230068779593&rd=1&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290063557165&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## felixdelrio (29. Dezember 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Sind aber schon Hammerschnäppchen gewesen oder?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=230068779593&rd=1&rd=1
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290063557165&rd=1&rd=1



... und vorallem so schön ...


----------



## tonicbikes (29. Dezember 2006)

Alles "schön" und gut, aber nix Classic


----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. Dezember 2006)

Stimmt ist ja ein Retro-fred. SRY!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube du hast dich verlaufen, kolllege.... 
Ugly as your mama!


----------



## cluso (4. Januar 2007)

Nicht wirklich durch die Lappen gegangen. Aber für den Preis hätte ich das Baby auch genommen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280064527128&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Januar 2007)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast dich verlaufen, kolllege....
> Ugly as your mama!



Hat er sich nicht einen Post weiter oben entschuldigt??  
Laß es gut sein!


----------



## kitor (5. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220066338062&rd=1&rd=1


da beisst sich doch bestimmt jemand hier in den Hintern oder?

   

Hätten aber eh nicht nach D verschickt, hab gefragt...


----------



## Boulder (5. Januar 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220066338062&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> 
> da beisst sich doch bestimmt jemand hier in den Hintern oder?
> ...



Nicht grad teuer aber häßlich!!


----------



## kitor (5. Januar 2007)

...deswegen ja auch billig.....

könnte man aber möglicherweise auseinanderbauen. Meines Wissens handelt es sich größtenteils um Schraubverbindungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (9. Januar 2007)

******** ... verpennt!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110073766677&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Effendi Sahib (9. Januar 2007)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> ******** ... verpennt!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110073766677&rd=1&rd=1



Augenbrauenpiercing?


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Augenbrauenpiercing?



  habs auch gedacht...


----------



## B-Ston3D (9. Januar 2007)

bei ebay gabs mal einen mit silberlot handgelöteten stahlmtb rahmen in 48 cm(wäre perfekt gewesen) 
von der firma devil. es gibt diesen rahmen nur 4 mal und nur einmal mit silberlot. 
absolutes einzelstück..  der rahmen sah teilweise wie carbon aus. so aufwendig waren die rohre gelötet.  der hammer!!
ich hab 5 sek vor schluss 150 euro geboten (höchstbietender)und in den letzten sekunden gehts doch noch bis 180 euro.
hab ich mich geärgert. das war der rahmen meiner träume und es gibt ihn nur einmal...  heul*


----------



## Kint (13. Januar 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> bei ebay gabs mal einen mit silberlot handgelöteten stahlmtb rahmen in 48 cm(wäre perfekt gewesen)
> von der firma devil. es gibt diesen rahmen nur 4 mal und nur einmal mit silberlot.
> absolutes einzelstück..  der rahmen sah teilweise wie carbon aus. so aufwendig waren die rohre gelötet.  der hammer!!
> ich hab 5 sek vor schluss 150 euro geboten (höchstbietender)und in den letzten sekunden gehts doch noch bis 180 euro.
> hab ich mich geärgert. das war der rahmen meiner träume und es gibt ihn nur einmal...  heul*



heiko hartung hat mal gelötet ?


----------



## bike punx (13. Januar 2007)

ja, hatter.........

auch die rr´s duie er gebaut hat waren gelötet.........


----------



## andy1 (14. Januar 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> bei ebay gabs mal einen mit silberlot handgelöteten stahlmtb rahmen in 48 cm(wäre perfekt gewesen)
> von der firma devil. es gibt diesen rahmen nur 4 mal und nur einmal mit silberlot.
> absolutes einzelstück..  der rahmen sah teilweise wie carbon aus. so aufwendig waren die rohre gelötet.  der hammer!!
> ich hab 5 sek vor schluss 150 euro geboten (höchstbietender)und in den letzten sekunden gehts doch noch bis 180 euro.
> hab ich mich geärgert. das war der rahmen meiner träume und es gibt ihn nur einmal...  heul*



der Stahlrahmen hier sieht auch schön gelötet aus, an manchen Stellen hat sogar die Lackierung Carbonoptik dabei ist das Ding schon älter...


----------



## B-Ston3D (14. Januar 2007)

ja genau, der herr hartung wurde da auch erwähnt.
die optik am steuerrohr ist ähnlich...
es wurden auch nur 40 stahlrahmen insgesamt von devil hergestellt.
jaja... echte raritäten


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. Januar 2007)

auf die gefahr, daß ich jetzt von sämtlichen stahl-mtb-freaks (und alu-hassern) verspottet werde ...

den hier hätte ich gern gehabt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=160064552454&rd=1&rd=1

hab aber keinen plan, welcher preis dafür angemessen gewesen wäre und ob das nun der team rahmen (also bei yeti geschweist) oder nur der replika rahmen ist/war.


----------



## kingmoe (14. Januar 2007)

Matze010 schrieb:


> auf die gefahr, daß ich jetzt von sämtlichen stahl-mtb-freaks (und alu-hassern) verspottet werde ...
> den hier hätte ich gern gehabt:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=160064552454&rd=1&rd=1



Also ich verspotte dich nicht, der liegt hier auch noch in ´ner Kiste und ich finde ihn immer noch geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (14. Januar 2007)

das dürfte der Replika Rahmen gewesen sein (ausgehend von der Ausstattung)


----------



## Deleted 30552 (15. Januar 2007)

@ kingmoe 

kannst du dich noch erinnern, was du für deinen rahmen geblecht hast ?


----------



## versus (15. Januar 2007)

Matze010 schrieb:


> auf die gefahr, daß ich jetzt von sämtlichen stahl-mtb-freaks (und alu-hassern) verspottet werde ...
> 
> den hier hätte ich gern gehabt:
> 
> ...



den finde ich immer noch grossartig   ! 
um ein haar hätte es einst geklappt. aber wie so oft kurz vor schluss


----------



## kingmoe (16. Januar 2007)

Matze010 schrieb:


> @ kingmoe
> 
> kannst du dich noch erinnern, was du für deinen rahmen geblecht hast ?



Nicht viel, da er einen 1cm Riss im Steuerrohr hat


----------



## badbushido (18. Januar 2007)

Tja, wenn man es rechtzeitig gewusst hätte...


----------



## Owl Hollow (18. Januar 2007)

Ja, diese alten Go-Dirt-Kleinanzeigen sind lustig. Wobei da ein Forumsmitglied schon damals eine guten Preis verlangt hat für seine Titangabel. 
In einer andern Ausgabe gab es einen gewissen Christoph Sauser, der ein Bike verkauft...
happy trails


----------



## hentho (21. Januar 2007)

Sonne Schande, für 115 Euro ne komplette Hirschkopf-Ausstattung. Hätte so wundervoll an mein Pro Fro gepasst.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-Escaper-Sh...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zingel (21. Januar 2007)

wie alt ist denn dein Pro FRO?


----------



## andy1 (22. Januar 2007)

verpasst...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...name=STRK:MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=260076051301

Girvin Ti Flex Stem - LVE für 25 Tacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boulder (23. Januar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


>



Da schließ ich (2ter Sieger der Auktion) mich an! Hatte unverschämter Weise sogar 25 geboten (sozusagen statt beobachten ) und jetzt erst hier gesehen, dass das Ganze zu Ende ist!  Irgendwie verpeilt...


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. Januar 2007)

Boulder schrieb:


> Da schließ ich (2ter Sieger der Auktion) mich an! Hatte unverschämter Weise sogar 25 geboten (sozusagen statt beobachten ) und jetzt erst hier gesehen, dass das Ganze zu Ende ist!  Irgendwie verpeilt...



Second winner is just the first loser...  
bei ebay stimmt das leider wirklich. Ging mir gestern abend nicht anders, war aber nur Massenware...


----------



## sportytorsten (23. Januar 2007)

Den Girvin hab ich auch verpaßt...tolles teil, wobei er farblich nicht ganz zum Mongoose paßt, aber lackieren hätts ja auch getan.
Vor einiger Zeit waren auch diverse Flexstems drin...werde mich denn mal um einen solchen bemühen...zur Zeit leider leere in der Bucht...

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## hentho (23. Januar 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> wie alt ist denn dein Pro FRO?


wahrscheinlich 1985 , vielleicht auch anfang 86.


----------



## andy2 (23. Januar 2007)

pro fro 85 oder 86nicht wirklich oder? also hast du ein 1" fro und kein pro fro


----------



## hentho (23. Januar 2007)

andy2 schrieb:


> pro fro 85 oder 86nicht wirklich oder? also hast du ein 1" fro und kein pro fro



Handelt sich natürlich um ein 1" Fro. Hatte irgendwas anderes grad im Kopf. Pro Fro's gabs 85/86 noch nicht. Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posh26 (24. Januar 2007)

Baut sich die Seite einmal zu langsam auf und dann das....fu**!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=280071555719&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## andy1 (24. Januar 2007)

posh26 schrieb:


> Baut sich die Seite einmal zu langsam auf und dann das....fu**!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=280071555719&rd=1&rd=1



Der hat ja auch ne Super Überschrift gewählt


----------



## Kint (25. Januar 2007)

sogar ein borrego, gar icht mal so ********, bzw doch etwas ******** das es dir durch die lappen gegangen ist.... naja. das trotz dem beschissenen  angebot jemand 40  für zahlen will ????


----------



## posh26 (1. März 2007)

für 3£ mehr hätte er die Schätzchen auch nach Deutschland geschickt  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=002&sspagename=STRK%3AMEDW%3AIT&viewitem=&item=120091278367&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## stylzdavis (3. März 2007)

Jau alles klar Yo Eddy in meiner Lieblingsfarbe für 189 Euronen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290087324269&rd=1&rd=1

Da fällt mir ja gar nix mehr zu ein


----------



## The Tretschwein (3. März 2007)

Shit ich hab ihn beobachtet und habs aber sein lassen


----------



## olli (3. März 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Shit ich hab ihn beobachtet und habs aber sein lassen



der ritchey für 99.- war auch nicht übel. aber der kommt eh bald wieder zum weiterverkauf.


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (3. März 2007)

So eine scheißßßßßßßßeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Blödes Telefont hat mir mein Vorbau gekostet
für Marin Projekt       und dann noch aus meiner Stadt... ich könnte :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110095983406&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Gruß

TommY


----------



## The Tretschwein (4. März 2007)

Wie wärs damit! 
Wie geil!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250089191932&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Svader (4. März 2007)

ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (4. März 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit!
> Wie geil!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250089191932&rd=1&rd=1



und, ist dir das attitude durch die lappen gegangen? nur um mal wieder auf den titel des threads hinzuweisen 

gruss, carsten


----------



## Horst Link (4. März 2007)

Horstlichen Glückwunsch lieber Alex zu diesem Extreme Tandem!


----------



## CarstenB (4. März 2007)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Horstlichen Glückwunsch lieber Alex zu diesem Extreme Tandem!



krasses teil! der alex will doch bestimmt nur die kurbeln haben   die frachtkosten fuer den rahmen duerften deftig sein....

gruss, carsten


----------



## newsboy (5. März 2007)

ui, ja... nettes teil! 
wahrscheinlich braucht man da einen container.


----------



## andy1 (5. März 2007)

hat er bestimmt wegen der Kurbel gekauft


----------



## retrofetischist (5. März 2007)

olli schrieb:


> der ritchey für 99.- war auch nicht übel. aber der kommt eh bald wieder zum weiterverkauf.



nö, kommt er nicht. Will denn lackieren und neu aufbauen. Ärger mich wie blöde, daß ich meine anderen beiden Ritcheys vertickt hab.


----------



## Asiafighter (5. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Rond-Quak...QQihZ010QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Owl Hollow (5. März 2007)

Das kann doch nicht sein, 1 Euro Sofortkaufpreis?


----------



## chris king (5. März 2007)

Dachte sich wohl auch der Verkäufer...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asiafighter (5. März 2007)

chris king schrieb:


> Dachte sich wohl auch der Verkäufer...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget



Wenn sich da mal nicht der Käufer ärgert.........
Wie auch immer dann die Rechtslage ist...........
Aber vielleicht waren sie sich ja auch einig.....


----------



## armin-m (6. März 2007)

Das hatte ich auch schon. Der Verkäufer hat mich dann angemailt von wegen
Irrtum beim einstellen und so...

Ich hab dann gesagt, paßt schon und daß ich mir sowas schon gedacht hatte.
Man hat ja Verständnis  

Der Irrtum ist beim 1-Euro-Sofortkauf eigentlich so offensichtlich.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (6. März 2007)

So war es auch bei dieser Auktion.

Zum einen bin ich nicht so fies und ziehe jemanden über den Tisch und zum anderen gibt es irgendwo eine Klausel bei eBay, dass bei einem irrtümlich gewählten Startpreis, die Auktion ungültig ist.

Das war ja offensichtilich so, also keine Panik, da ist euch nichts durch die Lappen gegangen.


----------



## Filosofem (6. März 2007)

Fein, ich komm ausm Urlaub, die Bahn hat Verspätung und ich gucke in die Röhre :/
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=270094939408&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## zurkoe (6. März 2007)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Fein, ich komm ausm Urlaub, die Bahn hat Verspätung und ich gucke in die Röhre :/
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=270094939408&rd=1&rd=1



Hätte der Dir gepasst? Die RH ist ja schon mächtig.


----------



## Filosofem (6. März 2007)

zurkoe schrieb:


> Hätte der Dir gepasst? Die RH ist ja schon mächtig.



Ich bin 1,99m groß - auf alles unter 21" setze ich mich gar nicht erst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (6. März 2007)

...solche Rahmen hab ich damals aber auch schon gebrochen gesehen, und das in "normalerer" Rahmengrösse...
happy trails


----------



## DerAlex (7. März 2007)

Ja, ich bekenne, ich habe das Extreme wegen der Kurbeln gekauft. Danke an den freundlichen Tipgeber. 
Die Möglichkeit, Kurbeln abbbauen und den Rest beim verkäufer lassen, war durchaus angedacht - denn, die Frachtkosten sind enorm. 
Ich mache ein paar Bilder, wenn der Kram da ist...


----------



## Cycleshark (8. März 2007)

uuuh alex

there's competition in da house...!  

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=150099264411


----------



## THO (8. März 2007)

also ist der rest for sale?


----------



## andy1 (8. März 2007)

DerAlex schrieb:


> Ja, ich bekenne, ich habe das Extreme wegen der Kurbeln gekauft. Danke an den freundlichen Tipgeber.
> Die Möglichkeit, Kurbeln abbbauen und den Rest beim verkäufer lassen, war durchaus angedacht - denn, die Frachtkosten sind enorm.
> Ich mache ein paar Bilder, wenn der Kram da ist...



Gerade mal wieder überlegt:
Die Kurbel sind ja nur Tandem-fähig..


----------



## DerAlex (9. März 2007)

Pete, da Competition is tu hard (and worm) for little Alex! 
Don´t know who the other Alex is. 
Man, it´s not me for more than one reason...

THO, verkaufen? Wer sagt denn sowas? 
Jetzt setzt euch wieder, das Teil hat noch nicht mal das Gotteseigeneland verlassen.


----------



## kingmoe (10. März 2007)

Shit, zu spät nach Hause gekommen. Mist.







http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300087414275


----------



## Kint (10. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Shit, zu spät nach Hause gekommen. Mist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hatt cih auch im auge - wären dich nicht billig gekommen....


----------



## -riot- (11. März 2007)

Musste natürlich der letzte sein den er hat 






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=280088669199

grüsse Peter


----------



## bugmtb (22. März 2007)

Das war wohl ein Schnäppchen   
Hätte gestern zugeschlagen, aber 450.- Dollar versand war mir doch zuviel  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=017&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=270101226655&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (29. März 2007)

puuuh, doch Geld gespart, da hat es mir einer leicht gemacht zumal ich jetzt erst die U-Brake sehe, ich will kein U-Brake-Rad mehr, habe genug davon rumstehen - gefällt mir nicht so.

Trotzdem schönes altes Giant Sierra mit XT II für um 200 .

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...name=STRK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110106504746


----------



## Ketterechts (31. März 2007)

Kästle MTB für 2,50 - Standort Österreich
XT Daumis und wahrscheinlich der Rest auch XT inklusive - hatte wegen der Versandkosten angefragt , aber keine Nachricht erhalten - selber schuld - aber da biet ich aus Prinzip nicht , man weiss ja nie was dann verlangt wird 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Kaestle_W0QQitemZ220095832259QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## roesli (31. März 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Kästle MTB für 2,50 - Standort Österreich
> XT Daumis und wahrscheinlich der Rest auch XT inklusive - hatte wegen der Versandkosten angefragt , aber keine Nachricht erhalten - selber schuld - aber da biet ich aus Prinzip nicht , man weiss ja nie was dann verlangt wird
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Kaestle_W0QQitemZ220095832259QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Da kannst Du Dich trösten - das Bike war nicht ganz so ein wertvolles Teil - Das Bike war 1993 im Angebot mit Altus A10 Teilen (Vorgänger der heutigen Alivio). Die Schalthebel waren lediglich nachgerüstet, was mich bei der Qualiät der damaligen Einsteiger-Rapidfires auch nicht weiter verwundert


----------



## kingmoe (2. April 2007)

Ich wollte es nicht unbedingt, aber der Preis ist schon lecker:

Altes Centurion für 113,- Taler:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320097010328


----------



## Deleted 5247 (9. April 2007)

Leider ein paar Sekunden(!) zu spät gewesen:






Trek mit XT Ausstattung: http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-8500-Aluminium_W0QQitemZ260106242554QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bighit_fsr (16. April 2007)

wolfgard schutzblech/Spritzschutz, keine Ahnung wie alt, aber meine ältesten Bilder davon sind in einer 89er BIKE
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ategory=85770&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:11

wenn einer sowas noch abzugeben hat: her damit!


----------



## Catsoft (16. April 2007)

Wo ist das Problem? Ist doch ein neues drin


----------



## bighit_fsr (16. April 2007)

Ihr seid so gut zu mir!


----------



## andy1 (17. April 2007)

für 99.- Euro nicht schlecht, da hätte ich auch gern zugegriffen aber jetzt erst entdeckt  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Proflex-857_W0QQitemZ150113257511


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkberlin (17. April 2007)

...schließe mich an, da hätte man nichts falsch gemacht!


----------



## B-Ston3D (17. April 2007)

^zwar alt aber ein geiles bike. bei dem preis.. heul


----------



## THO (20. April 2007)

der klassiker: panaracer smoke 2.1 schwarz faltbar neu 4 euro
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=230117402498&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## stylzdavis (26. April 2007)

161 Euronen für ein Yeti Kokopelli sind nicht zuviel.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Ich habs leider vergessen oder vielleicht Gott sei Dank.

Herzlich Glückwunsch Tom


----------



## tomasius (26. April 2007)

Danke !  ... aber nun verkaufe ich gerade meine XTR Teile. Dann wird's halt mit Altus und Alivio aufgebaut. 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Mai 2007)

MIST ICH HABS VERGESSEN  


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130111765219&rd=1&rd=1

er war nach anfrage sogar bereit es zu versenden.


mein erstes mtb    


wer so einen noch rumfliegen hat bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (21. Mai 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> MIST ICH HABS VERGESSEN
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130111765219&rd=1&rd=1
> ...



Der Rahmen wäre allerdings etwas sehr krass groß für Dich - ist als Trost gemeint...


----------



## felixdelrio (22. Mai 2007)

[email protected]! Schei55e! [email protected]! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120120124925&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## phoenixinflames (22. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260118496821&rd=1&rd=1

"Shipping to Germany would be too expensive."

Als ob er es hätte bezahlen müssen.


----------



## zurkoe (22. Mai 2007)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260118496821&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> "Shipping to Germany would be too expensive."
> 
> Als ob er es hätte bezahlen müssen.



Ärgerlich. Und wenn mans richtig macht, ist es auch nicht zu teuer. Fauler Hund.


----------



## phoenixinflames (22. Mai 2007)

Selbst schuld. Ich hatte mir 55gbp als Limit gesetzt.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (22. Mai 2007)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260118496821&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> "Shipping to Germany would be too expensive."
> 
> Als ob er es hätte bezahlen müssen.



Verbuchen wir es unter Ausländerfeindlichkeit gegenüber uns Krauts...

Wußte garnicht, daß es Reifen von Kona gibt, oder ist das nur eine gelabelte Hausmarke (so wie die preiswerteren Anbeuteile)?


----------



## phoenixinflames (23. Mai 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Verbuchen wir es unter Ausländerfeindlichkeit gegenüber uns Krauts...



Soviel wollte ich jetzt gar nicht hineininterpretieren.
Es war aber auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## suntour (23. Mai 2007)

Hi,
die Auktion fällt eigentlich unter die ebay-RubriK:
Trauere nicht um die entgangene Chance sondern freue Dich über den ersparten Ärger  

suntour xc pro Kurbel Anfang Mai...da hat er leider die Gebote gestrichen...aber es gab noch eine Chance:

Suntour XC Pro Kurbel, 175mm, 4Kant für 18,50!!
Ich hatte ihn leider erst 45 min. vor Ende angeschrieben ob er mir verrät was auf der Rückseite der Kurbeln steht- oder ob vielleicht nur die linke Kurbel gemeint ist; Er hat nicht geantwortet, vermutlich fand er das unfair den anderen Interessenten gegenüber.


----------



## posh26 (23. Mai 2007)

Neeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin! 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200109390682


----------



## olli (23. Mai 2007)

posh26 schrieb:


> Neeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200109390682


Ich würde die Bewertungen und den Verkäufer ansehen und mir überlegen, ob man wirklich mitgeboten hätte und ob wohl alles problemlos abgelaufen wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (23. Mai 2007)

Der hat mal von mir einen Satz Bremsen ersteigert.
Hat geboten wie verrückt und dann nie bezahlt, Porto war ihm zu teuer.
Nur dummes Gelaber und leere Versprechen, mit solchen Typen würde ich keinerlei Geschäfte mehr machen.


----------



## andy1 (27. Mai 2007)

nicht direkt verpasst aber seht selbst:

Ein Wheeler vermutlich mit DX oder XT für schlappe 21,37 Euronen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...name=STRK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=150124062487

ECS-Alurahmen

aber nur für Abholer, sehr schade, daher der geringe Preis.
Aber 130km wollte ich demnächst nicht unbedingt fahren...


----------



## olli (27. Mai 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> nicht direkt verpasst aber seht selbst:
> 
> Ein Wheeler vermutlich mit DX oder XT für schlappe 21,37 Euronen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...name=STRK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=150124062487
> ...



Irgendwann müssen die Gurken selbst Dich mal langweilen. 
Was bin ich froh, dass es bei mir vorbei ist.


----------



## deineLakaien (28. Mai 2007)

o.k. falsches forum, aber 43â¬ fÃ¼r eine der besten cross-gabeln (cyclocross) hÃ¤tt ich auch genommen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=150123480496&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Mai 2007)

Und ich such doch schon soooo lange ne passende silberne Sattelstütze und dann.....verpennt!:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220113337756&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## andy1 (1. Juni 2007)

Ein Geiant Super Suierra ist mir nicht vergönnt...

2mal weg, einmal für 202 und dann für ca. 250:

altes Sierra, ca. 1985
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...name=STRK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110106504746

Sierra ca. 1986/87
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=190116467572

Was ist an dem Rad dran?
Und was ist der Unterschied zum Escaper?
Das ältere Escaper aus ca. 1985mit der Ur-xt habe ich für 113.- bekommen, nun hätte ich gern noch das neuer gehabt... ?


Super Sierra ca. 86/87





Escaper, ca. 85:





Bilder jeweils von Ernie, bikeboosting.nl


----------



## Filosofem (5. Juni 2007)

ich könnte kotzen... da sitz ich schon direkt am PC und tippe an einer Studienarbeit...


----------



## fuchss (5. Juni 2007)

ja,das war wirklich schei55e filosofem...ansonnsten hätte ich dann ja bestimmt billig deinen 912 bekommen


----------



## stylzdavis (6. Juli 2007)

Syncros Gabel für 35 Euro  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-rarer-MT...7QQihZ004QQcategoryZ81675QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (6. Juli 2007)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Syncros Gabel für 35 Euro
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-rarer-MT...7QQihZ004QQcategoryZ81675QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Eingestellt unter pedale und text viel zu lang.


----------



## B-Ston3D (6. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.....
2 lx scheiben + xtr bremse komplett fÃ¼r vorne + xtr bremssattel fÃ¼r 37,50â¬
hÃ¤tte ich doch mehr geboten...


----------



## schnebelke (9. Juli 2007)

1994 Rocky Mountain Equipe Klassiker in sehr gutem Zustand. Und ich komm gerade nicht an mein Konto ran.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230148202888&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:12


----------



## felixdelrio (9. Juli 2007)

Shit, so einen schwarzen Brodie "Rock Rooster" Brake Booster für meine Paioli such' ich schon Ewigkeiten ... und dann für 4,-  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160133643679&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## felixdelrio (9. Juli 2007)

und wieder gepennt ... fÃ¼r die Freunde alter Federgabeln. Eine NOS 91er Marzocchi Star Fork! Hab' zwar schon eine aber die hÃ¤tte ich mir gern noch mal neu gegÃ¶nnt ... fÃ¼r 25,50 â¬ + Versand 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=180134824766&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## CarstenB (16. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Adroit-Mo...5QQihZ011QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

mist, quasi um die ecke von mir und ich hab's verpasst...

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posh26 (16. Juli 2007)

Und liegt vom Preis auch deutlich unter 35.000 $


----------



## posh26 (16. Juli 2007)

Man beachte bitte Ausstattung und Zustand :-(

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=300126806715&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Boulder (16. Juli 2007)

Oha, oha!
Da hätte sich ja wahrscheinlich sogar die persönliche Reise von Deutschland aus über den Teich rentiert!!



CarstenB schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Adroit-Mo...5QQihZ011QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> mist, quasi um die ecke von mir und ich hab's verpasst...
> 
> Carsten


----------



## LLcoolfreak (26. Juli 2007)

Voll verplant. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=280135587334&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## sevenack (1. August 2007)

mist, einfach nur mist.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230154793555


----------



## YoKris (2. August 2007)

sevenack schrieb:


> mist, einfach nur mist.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230154793555



Da bin ich definitiv bei dir! Ein Traum & Schnäppchen zugleich!


----------



## zaskar-le (2. August 2007)

Übrigens, bevor das Geschrei wieder groß ist:  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cook-Bros-Racing...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

P.S. Ich bin NICHT der Verkäufer...


----------



## hoschi72 (2. August 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Übrigens, bevor das Geschrei wieder groß ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cook-Bros-Racing...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> P.S. Ich bin NICHT der Verkäufer...




....   und dabei lag der Sofortkauf bei 199   



R.R.


----------



## mete (2. August 2007)

YoKris schrieb:


> Da bin ich definitiv bei dir! Ein Traum & Schnäppchen zugleich!



Bei uns wird regelmäßig ein weiß- goldenes Lightning vor der Uni geparkt...


----------



## andy1 (7. August 2007)

Stumpi, gar net mal teuer:
(nicht wirklich verpasst - hätte ich aber schon gern gehabt)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320142315774

halt in USA: 172 $


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radebeuler (7. August 2007)




----------



## andy1 (9. August 2007)

MT Racing XT/LX für 54 Euro ist echt nicht schlecht...
(habs aber auch nicht so verfolgt)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130140570159

er ist der Glückliche?


----------



## euphras (9. August 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> MT Racing XT/LX für 54 Euro ist echt nicht schlecht...
> (habs aber auch nicht so verfolgt)



Das ist doch noch garnix 

Specialized Hard Rock "cruz" mit XC-T Gruppe für 160 Schleifen  
(hätte auch ganz gut in "Manche investieren in Gold..." gepaßt).

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270146453334&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## Tingeltangel23 (10. August 2007)

Ich,oder besser gesagt meine Freundin.


----------



## andy1 (13. August 2007)

*
Control Stix ...*

die haben eine Top-Geometrie und ich habe die verpasst weil ich gerad draußen ein XTR-Rad in mein Auto geräumt habe 

Wenn jemand sowas hat (teurer geht auch):

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330152785847

für ca. 7 Euro gingen die weg...


----------



## andy1 (15. August 2007)

muss wenigstens dokumetiert werden auch wenn ichs nicht direkt haben will:

XTR-Gruppe - teuer ohne das Rad drumherum?

252  - geht eigentlich noch !?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300139626137


----------



## Deleted 30552 (15. August 2007)

ne NOS 1 1/8 TANGE BIG FORK GABEL in genau den maßen, wie ich sie suche. weggegangen für 1,99 ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/TANGE-RESPONSE-B...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oli_muenchen (27. August 2007)

ich fasse es nicht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220144017395&ssPageName=ADME:B:SSE:1

hatte ihn noch angeschrieben, ob er denn auch nach d liefert. aber natürlich war da ein anderer schneller.............


----------



## andy1 (27. August 2007)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> ich fasse es nicht:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220144017395&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1
> 
> hatte ihn noch angeschrieben, ob er denn auch nach d liefert. aber natürlich war da ein anderer schneller.............



nach England liefert er anscheinend...
der kann ja auch besser Englisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailinds (27. August 2007)

CarstenB schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Adroit-Mo...5QQihZ011QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> mist, quasi um die ecke von mir und ich hab's verpasst...
> 
> Carsten



NEEEEEEIIIIIIIINNNNNN!!!!  

Warum war ich am Urlaub und sah das nicht ?!? Das Storm-Adroit ist mein "Holy Grail" Bike... Und Preis war sehr gut auch... Der Verkaufer könnte 2-3 mals mehr bekommen wenn es ein normal Auktion wäre.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (30. August 2007)

Kann mich irgendwer beruhigen und sagen, dass dies KEIN Titanrahmen ist:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290155981148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## Tommi74 (30. August 2007)

AAAAHHHHHH,

Ich glaub ich kann dich nicht beruhigen, das sieht mir nach Titan aus. Aber selbst wenn´s Stahl wäre...Flite, Syncros Stütze und auch sonst brauchbare Teile für 50 Euro.... Och näää, wie ungerecht.


----------



## bighit_fsr (30. August 2007)

und dann steht die Karre auch noch bei mir um die Ecke!


----------



## andy1 (30. August 2007)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> AAAAHHHHHH,
> 
> Ich glaub ich kann dich nicht beruhigen, das sieht mir nach Titan aus. Aber selbst wenn´s Stahl wäre...Flite, Syncros Stütze und auch sonst brauchbare Teile für 50 Euro.... Och näää, wie ungerecht.



oha, mir wird gerade schlecht...

für 50 Okken


----------



## Tommi74 (30. August 2007)

Was mich am meisten nervt. Sofortkauf für 50 Euro. Der gute mann wusste überhaupt nicht was er da hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (30. August 2007)

Zwar nicht so schön wie das oben genannte ( oh mann wasn Pech  ) aber ich hätte es gerne gehabt, gar nicht weit von mir weg:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180151575777&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

Hätt nen schönen Stadtflitzer gerbrauchen können


----------



## andy1 (31. August 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Kann mich irgendwer beruhigen und sagen, dass dies KEIN Titanrahmen ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290155981148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



Zum Vergleich - hier ein titus für 2700 statt für fuffzich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Mountainbike-Hardtail-Titus-Eleven-Gr-S_W0QQitemZ290154047633


----------



## Protorix (31. August 2007)

woa das ist mal wieder viel zu krass


----------



## Asiafighter (31. August 2007)




----------



## euphras (3. September 2007)

LOL, durch die Lappen gegangen auf die andere Tour:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110163340659

Hatte bis zuletzt bei einem Euro gestanden    



> Der Verkäufer hat diese Auktion vorzeitig beendet, da der Artikel zerstört wurde und daher nicht mehr verkauft werden kann.



Wie kann ein Zahnkranz zerstört werden, außer, man läßt einen Panzer drüber rollen ?!?


----------



## Schrauber (3. September 2007)

euphras schrieb:


> Wie kann ein Zahnkranz zerstört werden, außer, man läßt einen Panzer drüber rollen ?!?



Indem er abseits von ebay verkauft wird! Solange kein Gebot drauf ist, kann er ja zurückziehen. Hat mich letztens ein Schaltwerk und einen Umwerfer gekostet. Deshalb immer erstmal einen Euro bieten, dann kann keiner mehr dem Verkäufer eine Mail schicken und das Teil an ebay vorbei abgreifen.

Gruss,
Schrauber


----------



## Protorix (3. September 2007)

das geht so auch ...


----------



## euphras (3. September 2007)

Schrauber schrieb:


> Indem er abseits von ebay verkauft wird! Solange kein Gebot drauf ist, kann er ja zurückziehen. Hat mich letztens ein Schaltwerk und einen Umwerfer gekostet. Deshalb immer erstmal einen Euro bieten, dann kann keiner mehr dem Verkäufer eine Mail schicken und das Teil an ebay vorbei abgreifen.
> 
> Gruss,
> Schrauber



Ich hatte ja geboten, sogar bis zu einem Höchstbetrag von 10 Euro. Der hatte einfach keinen Bock, mir das Teil für 1 Euro zu überlassen.  

So eine Schw......


----------



## andy1 (4. September 2007)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> AAAAHHHHHH,
> 
> Ich glaub ich kann dich nicht beruhigen, das sieht mir nach Titan aus. Aber selbst wenn´s Stahl wäre...Flite, Syncros Stütze und auch sonst brauchbare Teile für 50 Euro.... Och näää, wie ungerecht.



sehr netter persönlicher Kontakt u. korrekte Abwicklung - so macht eBay Sinn...wuestenfloh0 ( 421






) 
31.08.07 09:40 Mountainbike * 26 " * silber * gebraucht (Nr.290155981148)

Hehe, er hatte es wohl eilig mit dem Abholen...


----------



## mini.tom (4. September 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> sehr netter persönlicher Kontakt u. korrekte Abwicklung - so macht eBay Sinn...wuestenfloh0 ( 421
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja andy1 so ist das leider ich habe ganz erlangen abgesucht und absuchen lassen viele taxifahrer sind gute freunde von mir - aber dieses bikes geschweigen der besitzer haben sich sehen lassen 
ich :kotz: heute noch 
schei.. drauf es gib noch mehr - bestimmt  
man(n) soll die hoffnung nie aufgeben 
bis denne 
der leicht aufgeregte mini.tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (5. September 2007)

das Rad ist übrigens Titan. Ich habe es mal vor dem Studi-Wohnheim in ER gesehen. Zustand war aber eher mäßig wenn das jemandem ein Trost ist...


----------



## Tommi74 (5. September 2007)

mini.tom schrieb:


> ja andy1 so ist das leider ich habe ganz erlangen abgesucht und absuchen lassen viele taxifahrer sind gute freunde von mir - aber dieses bikes geschweigen der besitzer haben sich sehen lassen
> ich :kotz: heute noch
> schei.. drauf es gib noch mehr - bestimmt
> man(n) soll die hoffnung nie aufgeben
> ...



Häh, versteh ich nicht? Wieso hast du es suchen lassen? War das mal deins? Geklaut?


----------



## Schrauber (5. September 2007)

euphras schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja geboten, sogar bis zu einem Höchstbetrag von 10 Euro. Der hatte einfach keinen Bock, mir das Teil für 1 Euro zu überlassen.
> So eine Schw......



Also hat der Verkäufer schon mehr als 12 Stunden vor Ende der Auktion gewusst, das keine weiteren Gebote mehr kommen?  



> Fristen
> 
> Wenn nur noch 12 oder weniger Stunden bis zum Angebotsende verbleiben und Gebote auf den Artikel vorliegen, ist es Verkäufern nicht erlaubt:
> 
> ...



Das lässt auf hellseherische Fähigkeiten oder auf geistige Umnachtung schliessen! 



> Hinweis: Wenn Sie Ihr Angebot ohne berechtigten Grund vorzeitig beenden und bereits vorhandene Gebote streichen, machen Sie sich gegenüber dem bisherigen Höchstbieter unter Umständen schadensersatzpflichtig. Wenden Sie sich in Zweifelsfällen daher bitte an Ihren Rechtsanwalt oder eine andere Rechtsberatungsstelle, bevor Sie ein Angebot vorzeitig beenden bzw. Gebote streichen.



Zum Thema Schadensersatz und ebay ist dieser Thread empfehlenswert zu lesen.


Schrauber


----------



## euphras (5. September 2007)

Schrauber schrieb:


> Also hat der Verkäufer schon mehr als 12 Stunden vor Ende der Auktion gewusst, das keine weiteren Gebote mehr kommen?  Das lässt auf hellseherische Fähigkeiten oder auf geistige Umnachtung schliessen! Zum Thema Schadensersatz und ebay ist dieser Thread empfehlenswert zu lesen.
> 
> 
> Schrauber



Wann genau die Auktion beendet wurde/mein Gebot gestrichen wurde, kann ich leider auf der Seite nicht (mehr) nachvollziehen (endete am 03. 09. gegen 12.00). Fakt ist, daß ich am Vorabend gegen 22.00 nochmals gecheckt hatte, da stand mein Gebot noch bei 1,00 . Ich hatte den Anbieter auch per mail angeschrieben und bekam als Antwort, daß er die Teile aus der Teilekiste seines Vaters genommen hätte und Vati sich jetzt doch entschieden hätte, das Ritzelpaket zu behalten.


----------



## sebse (14. September 2007)

verdammte schei..... - wiso müssen architekten freitag abend noch entwürfe diskutieren aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrggggg 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190150550852&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=009

suntour xc innenlager mit ital. gewinde   das such ich seit einer - kai ahnig wie lang

wer rein zufällig so eins hat bitte melden 
und dann noch der preis ich kann es nicht fassen 


egal sebastian


----------



## pottsblizz (14. September 2007)

sebse schrieb:


> verdammte schei..... - wiso müssen architekten freitag abend noch entwürfe diskutieren aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrggggg




Verdammte schei..., bei welchem Artschi ist denn Freitag 17 Uhr irgendwas, schon abends, geschweige denn WE?

Herzliche Anteilnahme von einem Berufsgenossen...


----------



## Tommi74 (15. September 2007)

Ich hab mal was über uns Ingenieure geschrieben, aber wieder gelöscht....

Fazit: wer unter 60 Stunden bleibt als Akademiker, der sollte sich nicht all zu sehr beschweren. Ich sitz übrigens gerade im Büro.

Bitte entschuldigt diesen ansonsten völlig überflüssigen Kommentar.


----------



## sebse (15. September 2007)

naja ich rechne nicht in stunden - schließlich liebe ich meinen beruf und ja ich sitze auch gerade wieder im büro 

sebastian


----------



## DasletzteRaven (15. September 2007)

na ja, also 60h sind dann aber sicher nicht die Regel. Das wär vielleicht etwas übertrieben ...

Trotzdem schönes WE noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebse (15. September 2007)

naja in der regel ist es von 9 bis 20 uhr mit ner stunde mittag - wie gesagt die regel

die letzten 3 monate war es eher von 8 bis 24 - 1 oder 2 incl we  und ich liebe es trotzdem 

aber genug gespammmmmt


----------



## DasletzteRaven (15. September 2007)

autsch ..  knappe 30 Euro für lecker Kooka Hydra Bremshebel in schwarz ... die gehen sonst für das 4 fache wech ... leider total verpasst 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230171145518&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## Kint (16. September 2007)

so sitze hier seit 18,00 Uhr vor dem rechner und um 20,00 uhr mache ich erst ebay auf. trotz der tatsache das smir so einiges einfiel was zu beobachten lohnte. 19.49 (!) uhr ist tatsächlich was ausgelaufen.

stahl


 

reynolds 853


 

meine größe


   

fillet brazed....


    

handmade in longmont.co


----------



## Kint (16. September 2007)

ein GT - edge steel filet brazed....


      




















für 100  !!!!!!!!!!!!!
      


und wer jetzt sacht - ist doch nur ein rennrad bekommt heute an meinem geburstag (!) was zu hören .... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230170107222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## zingel (16. September 2007)

...na dann Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. September 2007)

Von mir auch, lieber Sven:





 

Grüßchen

Erol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LLcoolfreak (17. September 2007)

Warum hat er nicht gleich einen vernünftigen Sofortkaufpreis reingesetzt, kann ja keiner ahnen, das er schon bei EUR 600,- schwach wird. Hätte mich niemals getraut, bei angesetzten 1500,- nen Vorschlag von 600,- zu unterbreiten. 
Schade, für das Geld nen echter Schnapper. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/FAT-CHANCE-YO-EDDY-VON-1992-UNGLAUBLICH-GUTER-ZUSTAND_W0QQitemZ200149935621QQihZ010QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tommi74 (17. September 2007)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Warum hat er nicht gleich einen vernünftigen Sofortkaufpreis reingesetzt, kann ja keiner ahnen, das er schon bei EUR 600,- schwach wird. Hätte mich niemals getraut, bei angesetzten 1500,- nen Vorschlag von 600,- zu unterbreiten.
> Schade, für das Geld nen echter Schnapper.



Wirklich? 600 Euro NUR für Rahmen und Gabel kommt mir gar nicht soooo billig vor. Oder besser gesagt, 1500 hört sich extrem abgehoben an. Oder kenn ich mich einfach nur nicht aus?


----------



## Protorix (17. September 2007)

doch das ist schon ein fähiger preis


----------



## stylzdavis (18. September 2007)

Super Preis, weil der Zustand ist augenscheinlich ja wohl 1a


----------



## popeye (18. September 2007)

Chris King alt in neu für wenig Geld.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180157992805&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

auch schade...


----------



## Kint (18. September 2007)

naja fehlt halt eine  schale.... das machts für die meisten eher aus ersatzteiltechnischen gründen interessant. für mich wäre es in schwarz was gewesen aber silber lockt mich nicht hinter dem ofen vor  

und danke für die glückwünsche....


----------



## popeye (18. September 2007)

diese antwort beruhigt mich....


----------



## kingmoe (22. September 2007)

Nach lnger Zeit habe ich mich doch mal wieder geärgert, etwas verpasst zu haben...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120162817193

GT HR-Nabe in rot eloxiert für 25,- US$.


----------



## Hellspawn (22. September 2007)

35Dollar, 25Eur. Aber trotz anfallendem Versand ein ziemliches Schnäppchen.


----------



## Protorix (22. September 2007)

im endeffekt halten sich die versandkosten aus usa in grenzen, wenn ich an das denke was es aus gb kostet 

nur ob der ami mag ist hald immer die frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (23. September 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Nach lnger Zeit habe ich mich doch mal wieder geärgert, etwas verpasst zu haben...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120162817193
> 
> GT HR-Nabe in rot eloxiert für 25,- US$.



und das war wirklich ne gelegenheit moe....ich glaub ich habe dorten zweimal so ne vermutung über den endpreis geäussert....


----------



## Ketterechts (28. September 2007)

Klein Attitude Dolomiti mit Tune Kurbel und auch sonst lecker 

Heute im Angebot für schlappe 690

http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-ATTITUDE-cook-fat-yeti-retro-raritaet_W0QQitemZ180164351677QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zaskar-le (28. September 2007)

Nicht ärgern wegen dem Klein. Habe es auch gesehen und überlegt. 
Auch, weil ich es ja auch selbst hätte abholen können. 
Aber "Verkauf für einen Bekannten" und "starke Gebrauchsspuren" in Verbindung mit "Loch in Gabel" haben mich dann doch davon abgehalten.

Außerdem gibt es noch schönere Kleinfarben  , wie ich finde...

LG
Christian


----------



## drullse (29. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200155226934&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

 

Mist. Für den Preis...


----------



## Filosofem (29. September 2007)

Naja. An dem Rad müsste so gut wie alles getauscht werden. Der Rahmen ist nicht neu, Versand und Zoll kommen noch dazu. Passt schon...


----------



## insanerider (29. September 2007)

für einen fat rahmen plus ballast doch einigermaßen fair..wenn man porto etc.mit kalkuliert.....die exage kurbeln brennen aber schon in den augen...


----------



## Nikki77 (30. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150164599221&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

Will nich nach Deutschland schicken.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300155491591&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

Ist wie er selber sagt: Ein *********, schickt auch nicht nach Deutschland.


----------



## DEAN48 (30. September 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Nicht ärgern wegen dem Klein. Habe es auch gesehen und überlegt.
> Auch, weil ich es ja auch selbst hätte abholen können.
> Aber "Verkauf für einen Bekannten" und "starke Gebrauchsspuren" in Verbindung mit "Loch in Gabel" haben mich dann doch davon abgehalten.
> 
> ...



Hi,

das Rad wurde auch nicht zum ersten Mal verkauft.........!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## mini.tom (1. Oktober 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Klein Attitude Dolomiti mit Tune Kurbel und auch sonst lecker
> 
> Heute im Angebot für schlappe 690
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-ATTITUDE-cook-fat-yeti-retro-raritaet_W0QQitemZ180164351677QQihZ008QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



vergiss dieses klein war die totale gurke 
innenlager defekt + lack im totalen stumpfsinn + loch in der gabel 
er hatte es schon mal verkauft - dann mir angeboten 
es ist ein kumpel vom eigentlichen eigentümer - weil der gerade verhindert ist - ihr wollt nicht wissen wo der gerade ist 
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posh26 (1. Oktober 2007)

ne, wie geil ist das denn....tom, danke für die info, jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen....


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Oktober 2007)

das teil ist mir schon jetzt durch die lappen gegangen weil ich die kohle nicht hab.

damits keinem anderen passiert...........................   


http://cgi.ebay.de/Das-Erste-Fully-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Schwarzwild (5. Oktober 2007)

Zwar noch nicht ganz Classic, aber das hätte was werden können, wenn der Schweinepriester nicht Muffensausen bekommen hätte.


----------



## cleiende (7. Oktober 2007)

Grmpffff!


----------



## Asiafighter (9. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TUNE-BIGFOOT-KURBELN-170mm-SCHWARZ_W0QQitemZ250174167790QQihZ015QQcategoryZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## elbean (9. Oktober 2007)

moin, kann mir mal jemand helfen? ich würd gern wissen, was für ein rahmen das ist. ist der von scott oder bloss umgelabelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEAN48 (9. Oktober 2007)

elbean schrieb:


> moin, kann mir mal jemand helfen? ich würd gern wissen, was für ein rahmen das ist. ist der von scott oder bloss umgelabelt?



Hi,

ist meiner Meinung nach kein für Scott produzierter (Taiwan)Rahmen. Scott hatte zwar Elevated-Modelle im Programm aber nicht  in Alu natur und nicht mit der Plazierung des Rahmen-Decals wie auf den Fotos.
Wurde damals in recht großer Stückzahl als no-name Rahmen in Taiwan produziert.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## elbean (10. Oktober 2007)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist meiner Meinung nach kein für Scott produzierter (Taiwan)Rahmen. Scott hatte zwar Elevated-Modelle im Programm aber nicht  in Alu natur und nicht mit der Plazierung des Rahmen-Decals wie auf den Fotos.
> Wurde damals in recht großer Stückzahl als no-name Rahmen in Taiwan produziert.
> ...



vielen Dank für den Hinweis!!!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. Oktober 2007)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist meiner Meinung nach kein für Scott produzierter (Taiwan)Rahmen. Scott hatte zwar Elevated-Modelle im Programm aber nicht  in Alu natur und nicht mit der Plazierung des Rahmen-Decals wie auf den Fotos.
> Wurde damals in recht großer Stückzahl als no-name Rahmen in Taiwan produziert.
> ...



Stimmt Jürgen - außerdem ist das Logo zu neu.

LG Erol


----------



## oldschooler (13. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160168348390&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

nicht wirklich durch die lappen...ohne moos nix los...


----------



## Carioca34 (14. Oktober 2007)

oldschooler schrieb:


> ohne moos nix los...



dem schließ ich mich an  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140164891341&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## Carioca34 (14. Oktober 2007)

XTR 900 Kurbel

XTR 900 Brake (front)

XTR 900 Brake (rear)


​


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (14. Oktober 2007)

Wie wäre es damit....

Mongoose Iboc

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140168291063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004


----------



## Owl Hollow (14. Oktober 2007)

...das ist zwar hier nicht der Basar, aber ich hätte einen Mongoose Iboc Alurahmen mit Toblerone Oberrohr in 19" günstig abzugeben... allerdings Versand aus der Schweiz.
happy trails


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. Oktober 2007)

der Mongoose Iboc wurde vom gleichen verkäufer vor kurzem schon einmal angeboten ... 

wer weiß, was das auf sich hat

der rahmen sieht ja auch ganz schön mitgenommen aus.


----------



## tifreak (15. Oktober 2007)

Noch nicht verpasst aber auch kein Interesse!


Mal was anderes: und wird darum hier gepostet weil der Seller genau das macht was man nicht sollte - 
Originelle Idee, aber halt nur ein weiterer Versuch aus S....... ,Geld zu machen 

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9&category=98083&ssPageName=FavMerch_SO:SI:IT

Und hätte man vor 4Jahren schon ein wenig nachgeholfen wärs vermutlich gar keine schlechte Stadtschlampe

GRuss Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (16. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270174877823&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

ich bin blank, mein auto ist kaputt, und die adresse vom kumpel in knoxville hab ic hnoch nicht nachgefragt ...


----------



## mkberlin (17. Oktober 2007)

Protorix schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270174877823&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
> 
> ich bin blank, mein auto ist kaputt, und die adresse vom kumpel in knoxville hab ic hnoch nicht nachgefragt ...



...der typ hat aber einen am pinsel mit seinen $99 nach D - ließ da auch nicht mit sich verhandeln


----------



## Protorix (17. Oktober 2007)

hätte jemanden in amerika - war mir aber auch zuviel stress


----------



## matzeberlin (18. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200163327493&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

shit ich hab ne sekunde zu spät geboten!!!

saaauuuu billig inkl. schnellspanner   :kotz:


----------



## zaskar-le (18. Oktober 2007)

matzeberlin schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200163327493&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010
> 
> shit ich hab ne sekunde zu spät geboten!!!
> 
> saaauuuu billig   :kotz:



Habe für meinen neuwertigen Tune-Laufsatz grad 125 Euro mit einem Lächeln überwiesen   Höre ich da etwa die Preise fallen?


----------



## matzeberlin (18. Oktober 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Habe für meinen neuwertigen Tune-Laufsatz grad 125 Euro mit einem Lächeln überwiesen   Höre ich da etwa die Preise fallen?



 bei ebay???


----------



## zaskar-le (18. Oktober 2007)

matzeberlin schrieb:


> bei ebay???



Ja. Habe mich auch gewundert. Irgendwie wollte die keiner haben;
jetzt stehen sie bei mir im Wohnzimmer und werden ob der Schönheit von mir angestaunt...  Bald gehts für die tunies in die Freiheit...


----------



## matzeberlin (18. Oktober 2007)

neid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zaskar-le (18. Oktober 2007)

matzeberlin schrieb:


> neid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Musste nicht. Tipp: kuck mal nicht nach einem kompletten LRS, sondern nach Einzelrädern. Ist in der Summe viel billiger; und die richtige Farbe kommt bestimmt. Ich sehe ja grad: die MTB-Szene Berlin wächst und wächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzeberlin (18. Oktober 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich sehe ja grad: die MTB-Szene Berlin wächst und wächst



wenn ich laufräder hätte dann wär ich zufrieden 

aber danke für den tip!!


----------



## zaskar-le (18. Oktober 2007)

matzeberlin schrieb:


> wenn ich laufräder hätte dann wär ich zufrieden QUOTE]
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Tune-Laufradsatz...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


----------



## LLcoolfreak (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab auch noch einen neuwertigen tune LRS in komplett schwarz mit X517 CERAMIC, meine Freundin braucht den nicht wirklich in ihrem bike, bei nem guten Preis würde ich den evtl. hergeben!


----------



## zaskar-le (18. Oktober 2007)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch einen neuwertigen tune LRS in komplett schwarz mit X517 CERAMIC, meine Freundin braucht den nicht wirklich in ihrem bike, bei nem guten Preis würde ich den evtl. hergeben!



Matze, fass!


----------



## matzeberlin (18. Oktober 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Matze, fass!



 
schon in beobachtung...


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Oktober 2007)

man kann fast alles an einem rahmen wieder in ordnung bringen.
vor allem an einem 91er gt zaskar.


    

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-zaskar_W0Q...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


für diesen preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzeberlin (20. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330176087519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

auch ein schnäppchen...


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Oktober 2007)

hast recht   





matzeberlin schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330176087519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
> 
> auch ein schnäppchen...





aber der syncros aufkleber fürs tretlager der ist ja mal mega geil.
falls hier einer so einen hat,bitte melden.


----------



## Radlerin (20. Oktober 2007)

aber irgendwie versenden briten auch nicht so gern nach deutschelande, kann das sein?


----------



## matzeberlin (20. Oktober 2007)

Radlerin schrieb:


> aber irgendwie versenden briten auch nicht so gern nach deutschelande, kann das sein?



wer geld will dem sollte es doch eigendlich egal sein wohin die ware geht....
aber vorher fragen sollte doch eigendlich alle probleme aus dem weg räumen...
 

versuch macht kluch...


----------



## olli (23. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280162201788

Hatte 444.- geboten, wollte es aber eigentlich nicht, da ich nur mal wieder ein bisschen Spass beim Mitsteigern erleben wollte. Bin ganz froh, es nicht bekommen zu haben, war ja fast schon knapp.... Dennoch finde ich den Endpreis recht günstig.


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. Oktober 2007)

Olli, was geht, ich dachte, Du hast die Sucht besiegt und widmest Dich jetzt dem Rad fahren?


----------



## olli (23. Oktober 2007)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Olli, was geht, ich dachte, Du hast die Sucht besiegt und widmest Dich jetzt dem Rad fahren?



Eben.
http://boringbikepics.blogspot.com

Daher habe ich auch nur einen meiner Meinung nach lächerlichen Preis geboten und war ganz erstaunt, dass es so knapp ausging ...


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenn Deinen Blog, gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Am geilsten is der Germans Crosser, um den beneide ich Dich echt. Falls Du den mal loswerden willst und ich flüssig bin, weißt scho  
cheers


----------



## Merlin'91 (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich rutsche mal dazwischen und ärgere mich öffentlich:

AAAAAAAAHHHH
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280164451595&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

Verpasst, was soll man sagen?
Nach der Suche ist vor der Suche


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Oktober 2007)

Sagt mal, kann mir das hier mal jemand erklären?  
Vielleicht war der Tag auch einfach zu hart für mich, oder ich bin zu doof, oder...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-hebel-fue...yZ100245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

LG, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (30. Oktober 2007)

dein tag war jedenfalls nicht zu hart.


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. Oktober 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann mir das hier mal jemand erklären?
> Vielleicht war der Tag auch einfach zu hart für mich, oder ich bin zu doof, oder...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-hebel-fue...yZ100245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...




Na ja, er spart ja schon an den Buchstaben .... was sollen also die paar Gramm ???


----------



## stylzdavis (30. Oktober 2007)

Zwar nur eine zerbeulte Coladose aber die Lackierung ist doch sooo schön  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280165999630&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=018


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Oktober 2007)

Filosofem schrieb:


> dein tag war jedenfalls nicht zu hart.



supi.


----------



## schnebelke (3. November 2007)

DeKerf TEAM ST frame 18"

na ja. ich lieg jetzt nicht rum und heule deshalb. aber schön ist er doch

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110185687644&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## kailinds (5. November 2007)

War ganz billig... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190168024019&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## felixdelrio (5. November 2007)

kailinds schrieb:


> War ganz billig...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190168024019&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009



Den hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm. Aber daß der so preiswert weggeht ...


----------



## mkberlin (5. November 2007)

war nur ein spaßgebot von mir. das ich dann doch nur mit $1 überboten wurde, ist ärgerlich.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300165246118&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=020


----------



## elsepe (6. November 2007)

hab mich am telefon verquatscht und SCHWUPPS war er weg

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150178111644&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=005 

wär warscheinlich eh zu klein gewesen aber ärgerlich ist schon, hätte meine frau halt eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkberlin (6. November 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> hab mich am telefon verquatscht und SCHWUPPS war er weg
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150178111644&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=005
> 
> wär warscheinlich eh zu klein gewesen aber ärgerlich ist schon, hätte meine frau halt eins.



...uuups, na mit demjenigen würde ich nicht mehr telefonieren!


----------



## Filosofem (6. November 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> hab mich am telefon verquatscht und SCHWUPPS war er weg
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150178111644&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=005
> 
> wär warscheinlich eh zu klein gewesen aber ärgerlich ist schon, hätte meine frau halt eins.



den wollte ich auch. als ich so ca. 10 sekunden vor schluss mein höchstgebot abgeben wollte, stand der rahmen plötzlich schon 4 EUR höher.
naja... mehr wär mir ein hammer in zweifelhaftem zustand auch nicht wert gewesen.


----------



## elsepe (6. November 2007)

der zustand ist glaub ich nicht zweifelhafter als die herkunft. scheinbar wusste der gute nicht wirklich was er da verkauft


----------



## zurkoe (6. November 2007)

War das RM Hammer? Wenn ja, sind die 70 Tacken ok, aber imho auch kein wahnsinniges Schnäppchen.

Den hätte ich gern gehabt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140173626933&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

Konnte leider nicht davor sitzen bleiben und bin daher überboten worden. Hm, die Bilder waren schei$$e und die Bewertungen des Verkäufers liessen eher auf einen zweifelhaften Ebayer schliessen. Aber in D-dorf hätte ich das Rad ja persönlich abholen können. Netter Paintjob auf jeden Fall, hatte ich so noch gar nicht gesehen.
Gestern ging übrigens ein super erhaltenes Cannondale von 1985 weg, hat das jemand mitbekommen, oder gar gekauft, oder hat einer vllt. noch den Link?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (7. November 2007)

wenn du den beast of east rahmen meinen solltest... den link hab ich noch

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannodale-Beast-...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oli_muenchen (7. November 2007)

bin ja gespannt, ob der verkäufer des beasts zu seinem geld kommt. habe schon lange kein so schlechtes ebay-profil mehr gesehen...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azraelcars (7. November 2007)

also,der penner ist bei mir jedenfalls schon länger gesperrt.hat zwar bezahlt,und ich habe geliefert,zuerst quitschte er tagelang wegen versandkosten,dann wollte er es nicht bekommen haben,als ich tracking erwähnte,fand sich das teil plötzlich im stiegenhaus 

mfg
a


----------



## zurkoe (13. November 2007)

Das hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280170054141&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

hätte auch in den "manche investieren in gold..." gepasst. Aber diesen Rahmen hätte ich sehr sehr gerne gehabt. Ich wäre bereit gewesen, 350 hinzulegen, mit etwas Bachschmerzen vllt. sogar 400. Aber was diese beiden Nasen* sich da geboten haben, ist ja wohl grenzwertig. Der Verkäufer hatte mir vor Ende der Auktion noch Bilder zugschickt. Fazit: Der Lack war wirklich nicht mehr so toll. Etliche Abplatzer. Wenn der Rahmen nicht diesen geilen Painjob hätte, würde man ihn wohl in jedem Fall einen neuen Lack gönnen müssen. 

*Schaut Euch mal die Gebote an!

PS: Hätte diese Auktion jemand vorher hier gepostet, hätte ich wohl auch hyperventiliert  Aber was solls, war ja eh nüscht.


----------



## andy2 (13. November 2007)

von dem paintjob bekommt man augenkrebs gluecklicherweise sind die dinger nicht besonders haltbar lackiert wir hatten damals 2 neue und mussten sie am ende fast verschenken


----------



## mini.tom (15. November 2007)

hi fan´s 
ist das wirklich ein schnäppchen oder was ??????????????????????????????
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=200174365566&category0=&fvi=1
mfg
tom


----------



## rasaldul (15. November 2007)

der lobster kommt aus taiwan, modell expert. tange-rohr, wishbone, gussett am unterrohr......nix tolles.


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230188512565&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=013



ca. EUR 169,71


----------



## Davidbelize (19. November 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230188512565&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=013
> 
> 
> 
> ca. EUR 169,71


----------



## armin-m (19. November 2007)

Wer so ein Rad mit dieser Überschrift und nur zur Abholung einstellt
verdient es, dass  er soooo einen Endpreis kriegt!

Zum Glück ist es mir zu klein und es kommt ja in gute Hände


----------



## fredeckbert (20. November 2007)

armin-m schrieb:


> Wer so ein Rad mit dieser Überschrift und nur zur Abholung einstellt
> verdient es, dass  er soooo einen Endpreis kriegt!
> 
> Zum Glück ist es mir zu klein und es kommt ja in gute Hände



Bei so wenigen Informationen und Bildern wollte er wohl auch nicht mehr haben.


----------



## schnebelke (20. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200172924725&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

gehört nicht ganz hierher. aber irgendwie doch. ich dachte ich schaffe es allein (den schmerz bewältigen), aber nun k***e ich immer noch ab, daß ich die tacken nicht hatte.

heul
:schneb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (20. November 2007)

schnebelke schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200172924725&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010
> 
> gehÃ¶rt nicht ganz hierher. aber irgendwie doch. ich dachte ich schaffe es allein (den schmerz bewÃ¤ltigen), aber nun k***e ich immer noch ab, daÃ ich die tacken nicht hatte.
> 
> ...



... wenns jetzt 'nen team aus columbus gerÃ¶hr gewesen wÃ¤re  
aber so ... und dann noch der teilesalat dran (bei olli's einkaufserlebnisswelt bekommt sowas ohne rahmen fÃ¼r 99â¬)

ciao
flo


----------



## schnebelke (20. November 2007)

ah, ein team aus columbus gab es auch noch :sabber: ich wußte nur von dem aus fuji sl hier und der tangevariante. dachte, die hier wäre leichter als das gleiche aus tange (keine ahnung was von tange). aber columbus, und bestimmt noch 853. das wäre dann genau mein rad für alle zeiten. ich würde nie wieder ein anderes rad begehren müssen und habe es ihm auch so schon  (aus fuji) das ganze wochenende angesehen. sch*** doch auf den teilesalat erstmal. und die größe! perfekt für mich uswusf.  
na ja, ich habe es nicht verpaßt, sondern bis zum bis zum ende zugeschaut. meine schmerzgrenze war eben drunter. vielleicht habe ich es nicht verdient. 
es war nur ein fahrrad, es war nur ein fahrrad ...

... und mit den 57 cm fürs oberrohr m-m, das stimmt doch sowieso nicht, alles schwindel, ich habe glück gehabt, jawohl ...

 
:schneb


----------



## Edelziege (21. November 2007)

schnebelke schrieb:


> aber columbus, und bestimmt noch 853.
> :schneb



Moin Schnebelke,

wenn Du das einem Straßenfahrer alten Schlages erzählst, hast Du eine Luftpumpe im Vorderrad stecken. 
Das 853 ist von Reynolds. Es gab früher regelrechte Glaubenskriege, ob nun Columbus oder Reynolds besser ist...

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## schnebelke (21. November 2007)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Moin Schnebelke,
> 
> wenn Du das einem Straßenfahrer alten Schlages erzählst, hast Du eine Luftpumpe im Vorderrad stecken.
> Das 853 ist von Reynolds. Es gab früher regelrechte Glaubenskriege, ob nun Columbus oder Reynolds besser ist...
> ...



hey edelziege,

ein blackout, es muß in der trauer passiert sein. 
http://equusbicycle.com/bike/reynolds/Reynolds-transfers.jpg
http://equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/Columbus-tubes.jpg
whatever, daß es die aus columbus gab, wußte ich trotzdem nicht. beim glaubenskrieg könnte ich persönlich nicht mithalten, denn ich habe nur eins aus columbus 501, mein kindersitzrad, dafür keins aus reynolds, hm. 

viele grüße
:schneb


----------



## ZeFlo (21. November 2007)

schnebelke schrieb:


> hey edelziege,
> 
> ein blackout, es muß in der trauer passiert sein.....
> 
> ...



... du musst heute übrigens noch ganz stark sein  

ciao
flo


----------



## manitous (21. November 2007)

Das wäre er gewesen ,und ich sitze den ganzen Tag vor einem Computer wo die Ebay-Seiten gesperrt sind 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150183052785&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
wenn die Auktion wenigsten bis 16,30 Uhr gegangen wäre dann.......
Schade drum jetzt freut sich ein anderer.


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. November 2007)

tja. und ich ärgere mich verständlicherweise.  

hoffe nur, dass es einen glücklichen hier im forum trifft.

ellen


----------



## manitous (21. November 2007)

Verständlich für den Preis , hoffe es geht ihm da gut!!


----------



## schnebelke (22. November 2007)

@ manitous & ellen_muenchen,
beileid! dabei wäre es so einfach gewesen ...

@flo
??? und dann?

ht:s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (22. November 2007)

ja, das mit dem Manitou-Rahmen ist bitter. Ich bin hin- und hergerissen, ob ich nicht hätte mehr bieten sollen. Andererseits ist mit der Rahmen eigentlich zu groß und dann noch ein weiteres Manitou? Ich hab seit bald 3 Jahren 2 Rahmensets rumstehen und nicht mal die sind aufgebaut...


----------



## olli (22. November 2007)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> ja, das mit dem Manitou-Rahmen ist bitter....


Das ist die Realität (Preise im Arsch), verstärkt durch die absolut unglücklich gewählte Zeit, zu der die Auktion endete.


----------



## oli_muenchen (22. November 2007)

olli schrieb:


> die absolut unglücklich gewählte Zeit, zu der die Auktion endete.


obwohl ja die auktion von 40 leuten beobachtet wurde.....
ich will mich nicht weiter drüber aufregen, da auch ich mich sicher über schnäppchen freue. also beenden wir das thema manitou bitte. danke


----------



## Davidbelize (27. November 2007)

:kotz: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200176935624&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

man unter 350 euronen,mist hätt ich mal geboten.


----------



## Splatter666 (27. November 2007)

Moin!

Was meint der denn mit dem letzten Satz: "I reserved right not to sell under 4000 $ can." Doch nicht etwa das, was ich denke, oder?  

Ciao, Splat


----------



## azraelcars (27. November 2007)

natürlich,4000 reserve price.wurde nicht verkauft

mfg
amir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (29. November 2007)

das war ja mal ein schnäppchen.
  aber leider nicht für mich.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150184999717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## badbushido (29. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das war ja mal ein schnäppchen.
> aber leider nicht für mich.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150184999717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005




Ziemlich teuer für ein Kinderrad. Da hätte Ellen_Bavaria das verdiente Geld vom 730er Hebel-Verkauf sinnvoll investieren können


----------



## oli_muenchen (30. November 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Ziemlich teuer für ein Kinderrad. Da hätte Ellen_Bavaria das verdiente Geld vom 730er Hebel-Verkauf sinnvoll investieren können



Stehe jetzt _auf dem Schlauch _? Bin da ich gemeint? Wenn ja: welches "verdiente" Geld nach deeen Verlusten. Und vor allem: bin ja nich gerade klein. Also kann ich gar nicht gemeint sein


----------



## DK Henning (2. Dezember 2007)

was haltet Ihr von diesem Gerät?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200179344524&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:1123


----------



## azraelcars (2. Dezember 2007)

der rahmen ist keine schlechte basis,die teile sind schrott.aber die kann man verkaufen und hätte den kaufpreis wieder drin,und der rahmen wäre gratis.
das ist so mitte der 90-er.war das billigste cadex damals.

mfg
a


----------



## felixdelrio (6. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190179834450&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## juweb (9. Dezember 2007)

Das schicke Einteilerchen ist gleich weg: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Monteuranzug...ryZ18677QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Dezember 2007)

das man immer klamm ist wenns was abzuschiessen gibt.    
da hat er das brodie wohl verschenkt.  leider nicht an mich.   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130180519658&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## Filosofem (11. Dezember 2007)

Zwar verhunzt und mit Riß, aber wozu ist schließlich Winter und Zeit in der Werkstatt?


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (11. Dezember 2007)

Kommt in gute Hände  Vielleicht läßt sich ja noch was damit anfangen 

Grüße
Tommy




Filosofem schrieb:


> Zwar verhunzt und mit Riß, aber wozu ist schließlich Winter und Zeit in der Werkstatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikki77 (11. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das man immer klamm ist wenns was abzuschiessen gibt.
> da hat er das brodie wohl verschenkt.  leider nicht an mich.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130180519658&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003



Hab es ersteigert, doch gerade kam ne Mail von Ihm, dass das Steuerrohr der Gabel zu kurz für den Rahmen sei. 
Warte jetzt auf die Maße.


----------



## elsepe (11. Dezember 2007)

Nikki77 schrieb:


> Hab es ersteigert, doch gerade kam ne Mail von Ihm, dass das Steuerrohr der Gabel zu kurz für den Rahmen sei.
> Warte jetzt auf die Maße.



ist ja seltsam auf den bildern schaut es aus als würde er oben ausreichend rausschauen. ansonsten wäre ja auch ne lackierung in rahmenfarbe blödsinn.
falls es doch so ist kann mann das steuerrohr nicht wechseln ala switchblade?

gratulier dir zu dem rahmen .... a traum


seb

falls du keine lust mehr drauf hast wegen der gabel. HIER<<<<<<<


----------



## CarstenB (11. Dezember 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> ist ja seltsam auf den bildern schaut es aus als würde er oben ausreichend rausschauen. ansonsten wäre ja auch ne lackierung in rahmenfarbe blödsinn.
> falls es doch so ist kann mann das steuerrohr nicht wechseln ala switchblade?
> 
> gratulier dir zu dem rahmen .... a traum
> ...



nee, das sieht auch auf den fotos zu kurz aus. ein gewindesteuersatz braucht mindestens 35mm schaft und da schauen mal geschaetzte 20mm raus. oder das steuerrohr ist >20cm lang...

carsten


----------



## elsepe (11. Dezember 2007)

na dann lässt sich da doch bestimmt n schaft neu anschweißen oder etwas in der art. der zeitliche und vor allem finanzielle aufwand sich ne gatorblade zu besorgen und dann noch passend lackieren dürfte doch größer sein.


----------



## Carioca34 (11. Dezember 2007)

...hatte den Verkäufer bezüglich des zu kurzen Gabelschaftes und der üblichen Schadstellen angeschrieben aber leider keine Antwort erhalten. Daher hab ich mich mit dem Kauf zurück gehalten. Auf dem Foto erkennt man den zu kurzen Schaft ganz gut....










Caro


----------



## Nikki77 (12. Dezember 2007)

Der hat drei Gatorblades?  
Muss Ihn mal drauf anhauen, dass er mir den Schaft der rechten dazugibt.


----------



## Carioca34 (12. Dezember 2007)

...na ob er sich darauf einlässt? Die mittlere Gabel ist fast um die selbe Zeit ausgelaufen. Na mal schaun wie das ausgeht, viel Glück bei Deinen Verhandlungen. Kannst uns ja auf dem laufenden halten... 


Caro


----------



## Nikki77 (12. Dezember 2007)

Also der Schaft ist gerade mal 19mm länger. 
Hatte die Auktion aber auch erst kurz vor Ende entdeckt, für Fragen war da keine Zeit. 
Auf die Frage mit dem anderen Schaft gabs noch keine Antwort.
Hab auch noch gar nicht gefragt ob 1" oder 1 1/8", oder gab es nur 1"?


----------



## expresso'93 (12. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, aber die andere Gabel geht zu mir und da wird kein Schaft getauscht 
Ausserdem passt eine Gatorblade von der Einbauhöhe eigentlich nicht in einen '95er Expresso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikki77 (12. Dezember 2007)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die andere Gabel geht zu mir und da wird kein Schaft getauscht
> Ausserdem passt eine Gatorblade von der Einbauhöhe eigentlich nicht in einen '95er Expresso.


Wie Du hast doch die pinke, oder nicht?
Hat der 95 Federgabelgeo?


----------



## expresso'93 (12. Dezember 2007)

Achso, du meinst die rechte Gabel  
Der Schaft wird von den Schrauben die durch die Gabelscheiden gehen fixiert, ist aber m.w. auch noch eingepresst. Dürfte nicht so einfach sein das Teil zu tauschen. 
Der '94er hatte schon Federgabelgeo. Der Rahmen in der Auktion ist von den Zuganschlägen und der Bremsführung ein '96er und die wurden meist mit RS Judys gefahren. Der '95er hat noch die einfachen Zuganschläge unterm Oberrohr und das Röhrchen als Bremsführung.


----------



## andy2 (12. Dezember 2007)

gab auch 11/8tel aber lass ihn doch einfach verlaengern


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230200248758&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## zingel (13. Dezember 2007)

ist ein 87/88er -> Massenware

...die Komponenten sind aber perfekt!


----------



## CarstenB (13. Dezember 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> ist ein 87/88er -> Massenware
> 
> ...die Komponenten sind aber perfekt!



und bei $499 hoechstgebot wuerde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn es bald wieder angeboten wird... etwas dubios.

carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (13. Dezember 2007)

500 (+Versand) war mir zu viel für Lenker/Vorbau/Felgen.


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Dezember 2007)

meine lieblings bremshebel für diesen preis......    


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290189881198&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## Nikki77 (17. Dezember 2007)

Will es nicht verschicken so eine ********:
Für die Schweizer:
http://cgi.ebay.ch/Koga-Miyata-SkyR...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

semi verpasst...:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170179259258&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


der verkaufer ( nich so dolles bewertungsprofil) hat leider nicht wirklich auf meine aufforderung nach mehr infos und vor allem bildern reagiert (sondern mich nur auf ne verbesserung der beschreibung ( die nie eingetroffen ist ) verwiesen) so dass so was verschwommenes, mit eventuellem wiesmann  aufkleber mir den preis nicht wert war...

aber wenns echt war ( und da es halbwegs meine größe und mein name ist ) ....


----------



## sine88 (22. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> semi verpasst...:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170179259258&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007
> 
> ...



so´n freak scheint er aber nicht zu sein. bin zwar nicht der unbedingte edelfreak, aber ne axel, dual-control-schalthebel (uncool hoch zehn) und deore kurbel an nem wiesmann geht schonmal gar nicht. und wie weit nördlich ist denn der umwerfer angebracht? die farbe ist traumhaft. nee leute, wenns ein echtes ist, hoffe ich nur, dass der neubesitzer was draus macht.


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

sine88 schrieb:


> so´n freak scheint er aber nicht zu sein. bin zwar nicht der unbedingte edelfreak, aber ne axel, dual-control-schalthebel (uncool hoch zehn) und deore kurbel an nem wiesmann geht schonmal gar nicht. und wie weit nördlich ist denn der umwerfer angebracht? ne leute, wenns ein echtes ist, hoffe ich nur, dass der neubesitzer was draus macht.



wenn er das liest und überhaupt, - wenns echt ist kann er für den preis das geraffel behalten...ich nehm auch nur den rahmen...


----------



## [email protected] (23. Dezember 2007)

3... 2... 1... meins!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110206242519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Ich bin zufrieden, heute geholt und top Zustand.


----------



## zingel (23. Dezember 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> 3... 2... 1... meins!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110206242519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> Ich bin zufrieden, heute geholt und top Zustand.



Thema leicht verfehlt


----------



## [email protected] (23. Dezember 2007)

Da fehlt mir bei genaurer Betrachtung auf, dass ich den ersten Post falsch verstanden habe ;-) 
Nuja, dennoch meine Freude mit euch geteilt


----------



## Cycleshark (26. Dezember 2007)

was kostet ein blauer no logo king, ringle vorbau & marzocchi gabelbrücke?

-------------------------------> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=280184079611&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (31. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230206219012&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

das ist mir mal wieder nicht durch die lappen gegangen weil ich davor saß 
aber was sind das fuer preise.... 

ich konnte ihn hald eigentlich nur als "winterschlampe" brauchen und 
das wäre blasphemie 

asuch wenn er modern ist - kann man schon hier reinschreiben 
dekerf fuer 150 euro ...... auweh


----------



## Stahlpabst (31. Dezember 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> 3... 2... 1... meins!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110206242519&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> Ich bin zufrieden, heute geholt und top Zustand.



Was soll der Klappstuhl hier?   
Guten Rutsch an alle Classic Freier im Forum.


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Frame_W0QQ...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

musste heut ne extraschicht machen.
manchmal ist koch sein echt schei...


----------



## DEAN48 (6. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Frame_W0QQ...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> musste heut ne extraschicht machen.
> manchmal ist koch sein echt schei...



Hi,

es gibt so etwas wie Bietagenten, der erledigt das für Dich. Dann kannst Du kochen so lange Du möchtest!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## felixdelrio (6. Januar 2008)

*flütermodusein*

www.bidnip.com

*flüstermodusaus*






... ausserdem haste eh schon so viele GT's, Alter!


----------



## Protorix (13. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250203363050&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123

FSX fuer 130 euro 

oder sollte ich einen neuen Thread aufmachen 

Warum bin ich immer pleite wenn es Schnäppchen gibt


----------



## DerAlex (14. Januar 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250203363050&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123
> 
> FSX fuer 130 euro
> 
> ...



In DEM Thread könnte ich dann ein Wörtchen mitreden.


----------



## tune-toni (14. Januar 2008)

Passt zwar nicht, aber egal. Themenwechsel: Besser Oranges Bike als Orangenhaut ... noch nicht durch die Lappen, aber durch den Kopf gegangen und noch in der Bucht und noch nicht über den Teich ... schauen!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_kegs/2189948423/in/set-72157603708305771/

Tina-Tuner


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (14. Januar 2008)

Verstehe nicht, warum Du das in diesen Thema reinstellst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tune-toni (15. Januar 2008)

Nicht klein-lich sein, das idependiente Teil ist nicht aus den Neunzigern, wiegt aber mit King und Stahlgäbele noch einiger maßen leicht und ist  - aus Stahl, ... wie mein heute frisch geschlüpfter IBIS Spanky aus Arizona, auch und dieser US-Bucht-Benutzer hat´s nicht so mit dem über den Teich. 

Wenn der wüsste: Herrgott Schwabenland!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Independent-Fab...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Adé Toni T.


----------



## andy2 (15. Januar 2008)

der thread heisst aber nunmal der ******** und somit passt es hier nicht hin


----------



## andy2 (15. Januar 2008)

DerAlex schrieb:


> In DEM Thread könnte ich dann ein Wörtchen mitreden.





hoer einfach auf dir immer alle moeglichen kurbeln zu kaufen dann passt es mit den pecunien auch besser


----------



## tune-toni (15. Januar 2008)

Hab keine Kurbeln noch nie nicht aus der Bucht gezogen und nicht gekauft sowieso und hab´s jetzt und gut is, ne!

T-T


----------



## andy2 (15. Januar 2008)

lesen bildet tt da steht ein zitat drueber und das ist nicht von dir sondern von kurbelfetischist der alex


----------



## sebse (18. Januar 2008)

verdamte sch.....       

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140197849472&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=004

rpm vorbau 1 1/8 130 für 18,50 und ich war essen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailinds (20. Januar 2008)

AAAARRGGHHHHHH!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170185314921

Coda Magic for only 143,55.

I was bidding a higher amount but then FireFox starts to lag and doesn't send the bid. Now I'm p*ssed...


----------



## Nikki77 (21. Januar 2008)

kailinds schrieb:


> AAAARRGGHHHHHH!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170185314921
> 
> ...



It wasn´t Firefox that lagged, the auction ended at 20:00:00 when many other auctions end and the ebay server start to lag.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (21. Januar 2008)

...sind aber 172,5 mm


----------



## elsepe (22. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330203259318&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


den fand ich damals schon putzig. naja vielleicht kommt er ja wieder vorbeigeschwommen. wenn ich mich richtig erinner war er bleischwer...


----------



## elsepe (22. Januar 2008)

und hier hab ich einfach nur verschnarcht 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160197539157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

und er ist zu KLEIN

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110214159855&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## andy1 (22. Januar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> und hier hab ich einfach nur verschnarcht
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160197539157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
> ...



Hmm, dann haste die aber auch verschnarcht:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110204075656

Sogar mit Lager.


----------



## elsepe (22. Januar 2008)

ich verprass ja grad die reste des weihnachtsgeldes. das gabs zu dem termin noch nicht. aber n toppreis. willste sie loswerden?


----------



## biker1967 (22. Januar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> und er ist zu KLEIN
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110214159855&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001



dann nimm doch den hier:
und hier hab ich einfach nur verschnarcht 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160197539157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## elsepe (22. Januar 2008)

hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## roesli (23. Januar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330203259318&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
> 
> 
> den fand ich damals schon putzig. naja vielleicht kommt er ja wieder vorbeigeschwommen. wenn ich mich richtig erinner war er bleischwer...



Nicht so ein Verlust. Die Rahmen kamen aus einer Asia-Stampfe und wurden von verschiedenen Marken angeboten. Hierzulande kriegtest Du das Ding von Corronado angeboten - damals die Eigenmarke des Schweizer Grossverteilers Migros...

Bleischwer: Ja.
Funktion: Gemessene 30 Millimeter Elastomerfederung am Heck im Neuzustand. Noch Fragen?
Preis: Heissssss - Damals war es weit rum das billigste vollgefederte Rad weit & breit - kostete weniger als die Hälfte des nächst teureren Rades im Handel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycleshark (24. Januar 2008)

sodele damit ist 2008 nun definitiv übel genung.   

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130192733118&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003

aber glückwunsch dem gewinner


----------



## Storck74 (24. Januar 2008)

Den habe ich verschlafen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140198610427&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

Und der war mir, bis er in D. währe zu teuer 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260204003716&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Ich könnte :kotz: 

Markus


----------



## tune-toni (24. Januar 2008)

Und noch mal, auch gerade eben in der Bucht verdödelt ... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120212036051&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=002

Linsen statt Yeti und sicher davon Blähungen!

Toni-Tune


----------



## mini.tom (24. Januar 2008)

tune-toni schrieb:


> Und noch mal, auch gerade eben in der Bucht verdödelt ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120212036051&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=002
> 
> ...



ich könnte heulen          
mfg
tom


----------



## OmemoO (27. Januar 2008)

tune-toni schrieb:


> Und noch mal, auch gerade eben in der Bucht verdödelt ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120212036051&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=002
> 
> ...



Der ist oder war mal geklaut oder... warum flext man sonst die Rahmennummer weg....


----------



## Protorix (27. Januar 2008)

die ist doch nicht weggeflext - nur der lack ist weg man erkennt bei yetis die rahmennummer meistens gar nicht wenn der lack drauf ist


----------



## mini.tom (27. Januar 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> die ist doch nicht weggeflext - nur der lack ist weg man erkennt bei yetis die rahmennummer meistens gar nicht wenn der lack drauf ist



richtig
mfg
tom


----------



## OmemoO (27. Januar 2008)

achso... dann hat er es geflext um an die Rahmennummer zu gelangen... alles klar!


----------



## schnebelke (28. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330205480879&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

sieht für mich leider aus wie ein 91er stumpjumper team mit xc pro ausstattung. ging gerade für ...   na ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (28. Januar 2008)

bei dem zustand immer noch zuviel


----------



## Kint (28. Januar 2008)

selbst verbockt....   

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=290200336458

zu früh (10 sec vor ende) geboten so dass der vorherige höchsbietende noch überbieten konnta... arrgh. könnte kotzen einfach nur blödheit....


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (28. Januar 2008)

Ich suche schon soooooooooooooooooooh lange nach solch einen Ritchey      Und er wollte einfach nach Germany verschicken   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260205410631&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Bin ich jetzt aber     

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Januar 2008)

man ich wollte nicht mal die kurbel haben.ich bin auf die kettenblätter scharf gewesen. mist mist mist.   

wer solche noch am start hat,bitte zu mir.
suche die teile schon ewig.
hätte ein satz in silber zum tausch.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280195000325&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## sine88 (31. Januar 2008)

fÃ¼r 170 â¬   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280195680095&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

eine woche lang beobachtet und musste dann lÃ¤nger arbeiten.


----------



## sine88 (31. Januar 2008)

Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> Ich suche schon soooooooooooooooooooh lange nach solch einen Ritchey      Und er wollte einfach nach Germany verschicken
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260205410631&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016
> 
> ...



vielleicht dieses exemplar, wenn nicht zu klein?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300194259969&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob´s echt ist (ausfaller ohne ritchey-schriftzug)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (31. Januar 2008)

Schade!  







149 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Tom


----------



## zaskar-le (31. Januar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schade!  Tom



Aber da steht doch gar nicht GT auf dem Rahmen, Tom


----------



## tune-toni (31. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110218733116&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Da steht GT drauf - und es kann was getan werden für die Deutsch Amerikanische Freundschaft!  

Wo sind sie geblieben die Wilsons, Moriartys und Wiliartys 

"d´r Done sinniert am Auseliga"


----------



## andy2 (1. Februar 2008)

hier werden aber nur abgelaufe auktionen gepostet


----------



## andy1 (1. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mist, guter Zustand - genau die Größe in weiss suche ich noch, schade.
Hätte dann so einen in poliert abzugeben


----------



## andy1 (1. Februar 2008)

Mist, wieder was verpasst, das war sogar recht gÃ¼nstig und aussergewÃ¶hnlich:

Sachs-Bremsen und Parts, SyncrosstÃ¼tze, Stronglight-Steuersatz, Mavic 517er, Manitou-Scheibenbremsgebel.
Gerade mal 134â¬

Da Stand wohl erst unten im Text bzw, im Antwort/Frageteil dass das Rd durchaus in Frankfurt abholbar ist...

Weiss jemand was fÃ¼r ein Rad das ist?


----------



## YoKris (11. Februar 2008)

Auf den Aufbau freue ich mich jetzt schon! 

Viel Spaß BadB!


----------



## andy1 (11. Februar 2008)

verpasst... bzw. zu wenig geboten, ging an einen Kollegen 

die hamms im Eingangforum auch wieder breitgetreten...
jetzt muss mein Gelianorennrahmen ohne Offroad-Pendant auskommen 
es sei denn...











...der verkäufer möchte sich wieder davon trennen? wer weiss...


----------



## elsepe (11. Februar 2008)

der hat mir auch gefallen lag aber ausserhalb des aktuellen budgets 

seb


----------



## olli (11. Februar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> der hat mir auch gefallen lag aber ausserhalb des aktuellen budgets
> 
> seb


Viel zu teuer! Für das Geld bekommt man ja schon 1,8 Ringlé Flaschenhalter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzeberlin (11. Februar 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Mist, wieder was verpasst, das war sogar recht günstig und aussergewöhnlich:
> 
> Sachs-Bremsen und Parts, Syncrosstütze, Stronglight-Steuersatz, Mavic 517er, Manitou-Scheibenbremsgebel.
> Gerade mal 134
> ...



  ich töte für diese bremse/telegabel....  
bei dem preis


----------



## andy1 (16. Februar 2008)

Hier heisst es eher: Wer hats verpasst?

Mich ärgert eher dass ich nicht früh genug (in einem andern Fred) gepostet habe damit es jemand hier aus dem Forum bekommt und nicht irgendjemand als Bahnhofsrad...
(ich brauche es nicht... mehr)

Ein nettes Kuwahara mit mittlerer Ausstattung, nachgerüstet oder original (?) aber auf jeden Fall sehr günstig weggegangen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300197509883

Unter Kuwahara hab ich jedenfalls nicht gefunden  daher wohl auch der günstige Preis zu dem es irgendjemand ersteigert hat (35.- Euronen)

aber Selbstabholer...


----------



## BonelessChicken (16. Februar 2008)

Nuja, sei mir nicht böse, aber die Kiste hatte eine 300LX dran .
Das meiner Meinung nach definitiv würdig an den Bahnhof verbannt zu werden. Bleischwerer alter Schrott. Verstehe nicht, was daran reizvoll ist, aber gut jedem das seine.
Es muß nicht gleich ein Merlin sein, aber meist wird es doch erst ab einem gewissen Level interessant. Sonst haben wir hier in zehn Jahren die ganzen Ragazzi und McKenzi Teile hier .


----------



## andy1 (16. Februar 2008)

naja, 3 fach konifizierte Ishiwata-Rohre am Bahnhof ist nicht das was einem ein gutes Gefühl gibt.
Ein 92er Kuwahara mit LX hat auch noch 2000DM gekostet, die mit 400LX wohl weniger... aber die hatten auch 3fach konifizierte Rohre.
Es stimmt,. wir müssen die Grenze ziehen aber nicht immer bei den Parts, manchmal zählt auch der Rahmen.
Ansonsten will ich auch kaum was aufheben unterhalb von DX oder der (schwarzen) 93er LX.


----------



## wubu (16. Februar 2008)

(höchstwahrscheinlich) ne EINMALIGE Gelegenheit und ich habs verpaßt!!!      

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250214454157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## elsepe (16. Februar 2008)

alles kommt wieder .......

siehe schlaghosen und neonfarben.

seb


----------



## wubu (16. Februar 2008)

Da liegst du leider falsch, der ganze alte Kram kommt leider nicht mehr wieder! Ist ja keine Mode, sondern Technik. Und wieviele neue Paul Love Levers für Cantis gibts denn noch??? Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt....

Falls das jemand liest, der noch welche hat, neu oder auch in gutem gebrauchtem Zustand, in rot oder schwarz, der kann mir gern ne Mail schicken!


----------



## armin-m (16. Februar 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> Da liegst du leider falsch, der ganze alte Kram kommt leider nicht mehr wieder! Ist ja keine Mode, sondern Technik. Und wieviele neue Paul Love Levers für Cantis gibts denn noch??? Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt....
> 
> Falls das jemand liest, der noch welche hat, neu oder auch in gutem gebrauchtem Zustand, in rot oder schwarz, der kann mir gern ne Mail schicken!



Mail doch einfach den Verkäufer aus der Auktion an?
Der Thilo ist bekannt dafür, dass er ein ziemliches Lager an Neuteilen hat.
Leider sind auch die Preise nicht "gebraucht"

Aber du willst ja ausdrücklich "NEU"


----------



## wubu (16. Februar 2008)

Ich nehm auch gute Gebrauchte, aber neu ist natürlich immer schöner. Danke für den Tip, werd ihn gleich mal anmailen.

Hab eh längst den Eindruck, daß diese Community und eBay ein Dorf sind und jeder jeden kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuscan (17. Februar 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> Da liegst du leider falsch, der ganze alte Kram kommt leider nicht mehr wieder! Ist ja keine Mode, sondern Technik. Und wieviele neue Paul Love Levers für Cantis gibts denn noch??? Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt....
> 
> Falls das jemand liest, der noch welche hat, neu oder auch in gutem gebrauchtem Zustand, in rot oder schwarz, der kann mir gern ne Mail schicken!



Wenn sie du in schwarz willst, solltest du die immer noch bei Paul direkt bestellen können. Kosten dich 116 USD (ohne Versand/Zoll): http://store.paulcomp.com/cantilever.html


----------



## andy1 (18. Februar 2008)

toll, billig weggeangen die LVE, der Messfehler des verkäufers hat ihn mal locker 50 Euro gekostet:
Stand mit 150mm Vorbaulänge drin, ab da habe ich nicht mehr geschaut, nun hat der Thilo zugeschlagen der mir letztens erst eine grüne LVE geschickt hat für mehr Geld in bemitleidenswertem Zustand (er hat halt meine Fragen nach dem Zustand nie richtig beantwortet und ich dachte der hat schon schöne Sachen aber anscheinend nicht für mich, ging direkt zurück dennd as Ding hat tiefe Dellen etc)

das her wäre eine nette Alternative gewesen...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160207432138

optisch sah sie schon nicht wie 150mm aus aber man weiss ja nie, jetzt isses doch 135mm, sehr ärgerlich.
Hätte sie dann ja umlackieren können... 






werde wohl doch meine LVE mit gedrehten Hülsen verlängern lassen...


----------



## armin-m (18. Februar 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Hätte sie dann ja umlackieren können...



Eine LVE in Sunburst die sich in gutem Zustand befindet umlackieren lassen? 
Ich glaub es hackt!


----------



## stylzdavis (18. Februar 2008)

Wie wärs hiermit? Falls du noch nicht gesehen hast, Andy....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Mission-Co...ryZ85113QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## andy1 (18. Februar 2008)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Wie wärs hiermit? Falls du noch nicht gesehen hast, Andy....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Mission-Co...ryZ85113QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




ok, etwas offtopic... aber

schon wieder falsch gemessen? Sieht länger aus als 120mm und 120 ist zu kurz 
ansonsten stimmts...
neee, doch nicht, das fehlt ja die Hälfte, der schrägkonus und die Schraube 

Jaja, die Sunburst, ich glaube ich hätte es auch nicht übers Herz gebracht sie umzulackieren, halt einfach in die Vitrine mal für einen Rahmen (wer weiss) oder getauscht gegen eine Grüne...


----------



## oli_muenchen (18. Februar 2008)

ich hasse sowas: _Das Angebot ist beendet_

"Sofortkauf 169 Euro Bitte weiter Artikel beachten und Porto sparen . Nehme auch gerne realistische Angebote entgegen " 

Man könnte sagen: das ist mir trotz oder wegen ebay durch die Lappen gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radebeuler (18. Februar 2008)

beides klein, schick und günstig 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110223333311&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=001

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230217378813&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=013


----------



## andy2 (18. Februar 2008)

aber kein ritchey


----------



## cluso (18. Februar 2008)

Hoffe es passt hier rein obwohl nicht klassisch:







Leider ein zu kurz, ansonsten...


----------



## Protorix (20. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330211783449&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

13:10 weggefahren ..."ich muss nur um 14 uhr das yeti nicht verpassen" 
14:10 heimgekommen "ich hab das yeti verpasst, naja wird schon 700 euro gebracht haben - bitte" "nein!" 
meine farbe meine größe 
schade


----------



## elsepe (20. Februar 2008)

bei den anbauteilen hat der verkÃ¤ufer auch ganz tief in die restekiste gegriffen.
sind 400â¬ n gÃ¼nstger preis fÃ¼r das rad? kenn sie bisher nur in gehobenerer ausstattung.

seb


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> bei den anbauteilen hat der verkäufer auch ganz tief in die restekiste gegriffen.
> sind 400 n günstger preis für das rad? kenn sie bisher nur in gehobenerer ausstattung.
> 
> seb



ich hab für meinen 88er rahmen 400 gezahlt .... 

die anbauteile bekommst du locker noch für 150  verkauft....

ich kann nix zur _sonderlackierung _sagen - aber ein yeti rahmen für 250  ist schon eher schnäppchen.


----------



## tune-toni (20. Februar 2008)

What the hell ... was so ein alter Indianergott für Kosten verursachen kann!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230220346520&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## andy2 (20. Februar 2008)

sorry das ist dir duch die lappen gegangen lol


----------



## tune-toni (20. Februar 2008)

Nein mein Gralshüter, natürlich nicht. So bin ich doch ein Mann des CROM!

Aber wär´s aus Stahl gewesen, wie Ihr liebe Frau Königin, dann hätt´ ich geboten, ganz wie auf dieses hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170190287763&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=007
das mir bei der Treibjagd auf Eisernes Wild in der Bucht durch die Fangzäune ist!


----------



## insanerider (20. Februar 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330211783449&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
> 
> 13:10 weggefahren ..."ich muss nur um 14 uhr das yeti nicht verpassen"
> 14:10 heimgekommen "ich hab das yeti verpasst, naja wird schon 700 euro gebracht haben - bitte" "nein!"
> ...



     und dann noch in bad vilbel, ich hätte es holen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tune-toni (22. Februar 2008)

Trotz Engelszungen, der Seemann wollt´ ´s nich´ schippern über den Teich, nur wenn er ´s im Gelobten Land der Erfindung des Bergrads nicht loseisen könne:  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330212271201&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

 ... hätte aber auch die Ungnade der späten Geburt gehabt, gell!

Tonerl


----------



## bruchmeister (24. Februar 2008)

irgendwie gab es verzögerte ladezeiten, da habe ich wohl zu spät geboten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260211132128&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=016


----------



## andy1 (24. Februar 2008)

Mist, der Retrtorocky hat mir die XT-Schnellspanner weggeschnappt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280201695286&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=018

blöd dass wir uns gegenseitig hochbieten aber was soll man machen...

22 Euro


----------



## bert serotta (25. Februar 2008)

Nicht direkt durch die Lappen gegangen, aber für einen Euro...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180216701548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## Hellspawn (25. Februar 2008)

bruchmeister schrieb:


> irgendwie gab es verzögerte ladezeiten, da habe ich wohl zu spät geboten:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260211132128&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=016




das ist doch immer so um Punkt 20 Uhr


----------



## andy1 (25. Februar 2008)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> das ist doch immer so um Punkt 20 Uhr



so eine geile Bremse, zumindest optisch.

Aber da hat der André selber schuld wenn er sie nicht hier im Forum anbietet... oder hat er das ?


----------



## tunfaire (2. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120224136273&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

  das gibts doch bald garnicht, ebay ist wirklich sehr unberechenbar.

ich hatte lächerliche 113 euro in mein snip-programm eingegeben, nur leider vergessen, den schusspuffer wegen sonntag - abend hochzusetzen.

aber eigentlich wars mir eh ein wenig groß und zuweit weg...

trotzdem: wenn ich mich an das mb1 erinner, was ich vor nem jahr haben wollte und was dann für 400 oder so weggegangen ist....


----------



## Protorix (2. März 2008)

ja heute war kein allzuschlechter tag 
mir ist ein gary fisher klunker fuer 103 euro durch die lappen gegangen und ein jamis ist fuer 56 euro raus .... 
ich sollte mehr preisbereitschaft zeigen 
dafuer gabs nen huebschen bullseye lrs - passt fuers yeti


----------



## gt-liebhaber (2. März 2008)

tunfaire schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120224136273&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
> 
> das gibts doch bald garnicht, ebay ist wirklich sehr unberechenbar.
> 
> ...



Tja nun ist es mein.... 

Kumpel hat letztens, d.h. vor etwa 3 Monaten ein MB1 für unter 300 bei egay geschossen, Gabel ist ne XC500 drin, die bekam eine Generalüberholung, mittlerweile ist das Rad im Wiederaufbau samt neuwertiger XTR900, wird hoffentlich zur neuen Saison fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tunfaire (2. März 2008)

was war denn dein maximalgebot? oder darf man das hier nicht fragen?


----------



## gt-liebhaber (2. März 2008)

tunfaire schrieb:


> was war denn dein maximalgebot? oder darf man das hier nicht fragen?



Wenn ich das jetzt noch genau wüßte, jedenfalls unter 150, hätte ja nie gedacht, das ich zu den Zuschlag bekomme.

Gott sei Dank muss ich momentan niemandem Rechenschaft über meinen übervollen Keller ablegen.


----------



## tunfaire (2. März 2008)

na, solange es mehr als 116 euro waren, ist gut, dann hat meine unachtsamkeit also einen höheren sinn gehabt..

glückwunsch!


----------



## gt-liebhaber (2. März 2008)

tunfaire schrieb:


> na, solange es mehr als 116 euro waren, ist gut, dann hat meine unachtsamkeit also einen höheren sinn gehabt..
> 
> glückwunsch!



Danke, ich werde es in Ehren halten! - Hab ja schon ein paar Klassiker, wenn auch aus der Zone...


----------



## LLcoolfreak (3. März 2008)

Verdammt, da ist man mal 5min abgelenkt und dann sowas:


----------



## CarstenB (3. März 2008)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Verdammt, da ist man mal 5min abgelenkt und dann sowas:



das ist doch ein respektabler preis fuer so eine neumodische taiwan (?) syncros stuetze. an einem klassiker haette die eh nicht verloren 

carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alufan (13. März 2008)

Und das hab ich verpasst 

war vieleicht auch ein bisschen Überteuert oder??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260217937693&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=016


----------



## juweb (14. März 2008)

Kann zum Preis nix sagen, nur zum emotionalen Aspekt und der gute alte Marin erzeugt bei mir noch immer gute Resonanzen. Hätt ich auch gern so ein Geröhr in 19".


----------



## oldschooler (16. März 2008)

nicht klassisch, aber immer noch einer der schönsten rahmen aller zeiten...

ich fuhr zeitgleich auf selbigem durch die landschaft, da ich nicht mit solch einem preis rechnete....   
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110230661719&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

zeigt allerdings auch, wie bekloppt die carbon-strassen-fuzzis mittlerweile sind, dass alu einfach nichts mehr bringt...


----------



## elsepe (16. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110232690784&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

musste ja unbedingt ein tigger schlafanzug über den account der gemahlin ersteigert werden und keiner der üblichen verächtigen ersatzbieter saß in rechnernähe


----------



## biker1967 (19. März 2008)

Die Preise für Daumenschalter sind fast auf dem niveau was sie damals mit dem alten Währungszeichen gekostet haben.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330218187935&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=014


----------



## goegolo (22. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290213985159

Mist Mist Mist, um 50 ct überboten worden in der letzten Sekunde von so einem Anfänger


----------



## andy1 (22. März 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290213985159
> 
> Mist Mist Mist, um 50 ct überboten worden in der letzten Sekunde von so einem Anfänger



er hat 36 Sekunden vor dir geboten 

genug Zeit für um vielstellige Beträge einuztippen


----------



## ZeFlo (22. März 2008)

... für taiwan spanner 

ciao
flo


----------



## ronmen (26. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MAVIC-26-MTB-Fel...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich glaub mich tritt ein pferd - 217 ceramic.32l.und noch nos 
 da haette ich auch gleich alle 5 genommen.
falls jemand den hoechstbietenden kennt - ich wuerde ihn gerne um 2 erleichtern und gut zahlen


----------



## Davidbelize (26. März 2008)

ronmen schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MAVIC-26-MTB-Fel...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ich glaub mich tritt ein pferd - 217 ceramic.32l.und noch nos
> da haette ich auch gleich alle 5 genommen.
> falls jemand den hoechstbietenden kennt - ich wuerde ihn gerne um 2 erleichtern und gut zahlen





    das zum thema felgen.


und den hier hab ich noch vergessen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270216500900&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LLcoolfreak (26. März 2008)

ronmen schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/MAVIC-26-MTB-Fel...ryZ81669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ich glaub mich tritt ein pferd - 217 ceramic.32l.und noch nos
> da haette ich auch gleich alle 5 genommen.
> falls jemand den hoechstbietenden kennt - ich wuerde ihn gerne um 2 erleichtern und gut zahlen



Hammer, die 117er Ceramic zu EUR 12,- hätten mir auch schon gereicht!  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81669&item=150229529008


----------



## YoKris (31. März 2008)

Wer ist injo1?!? Verdammt...ich schreibe den Verkäufer extra an bezgl. Shipping to germany, daraufhin ändert er die Angaben und ich will zuschlagen, aber leider zu spät. Frechheit!  Ich fordere Schadensersatz!  

Aber naja...wär eh zu klein gewesen, aber verdammt nochmal günstig! 

//yo


----------



## Davidbelize (31. März 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> Wer ist injo1?!? Verdammt...ich schreibe den Verkäufer extra an bezgl. Shipping to germany, daraufhin ändert er die Angaben und ich will zuschlagen, aber leider zu spät. Frechheit!  Ich fordere Schadensersatz!
> 
> Aber naja...wär eh zu klein gewesen, aber verdammt nochmal günstig!
> 
> //yo



schaue er mal ins gt-forum    .... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=143464&page=167


----------



## YoKris (31. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> schaue er mal ins gt-forum    ....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=143464&page=167



Damn...ich bin beim Fussball auch schon immer der Vorlagengeber! Danke David!


----------



## armin-m (31. März 2008)

Mein Beileid  ist mir auch schon passiert.
Bis alles per Mail geklärt war hatte ein andrer zugeschlagen.
Zum Glück wars ein Ami - da ärgerts einen nicht ganz so...


----------



## Kruko (31. März 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> Wer ist injo1?!? Verdammt...ich schreibe den Verkäufer extra an bezgl. Shipping to germany, daraufhin ändert er die Angaben und ich will zuschlagen, aber leider zu spät. Frechheit!  Ich fordere Schadensersatz!
> 
> Aber naja...wär eh zu klein gewesen, aber verdammt nochmal günstig!
> 
> //yo



Ich habe die selbe Frage gestellt  Kann Dir auch gerne als Beweis den Schriftverkehr zeigen 

Aber er kommt ja zu Dir in der Nähe. Meine Frau freut sich schon wie Bolle


----------



## DerAlex (6. April 2008)

Es ist bitter, auch wenn die jetzt nicht so direkt in meinem Fokus sind:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280212339403


----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2008)

DerAlex schrieb:


> Es ist bitter, auch wenn die jetzt nicht so direkt in meinem Fokus sind:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280212339403




sie wurde schon viel besprochen.......


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=329718


----------



## goegolo (6. April 2008)

Verdammt ist die günstig weggegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (6. April 2008)

Das kann doch alles nicht wahrsein    Ich werde den Thread wohl abmelden, damit ich mich nicht jedes mal wieder aufräge 

Grüße
Tommy





DerAlex schrieb:


> Es ist bitter, auch wenn die jetzt nicht so direkt in meinem Fokus sind:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280212339403


----------



## forever (6. April 2008)

OMG! Sh*t!!!!!!!!


----------



## THO (10. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310038456478&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=021

fat chance trikot im unteren preissegment


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. April 2008)

so what? 128-140  
das sind Kindergrößen


----------



## andy1 (14. April 2008)

gÃ¼nstig weggegangen, war jeweils leicht drunter aber man kann ja nicht alles haben wollen:

tune-LRS mit Ceramic-Felgen fÃ¼r 164 â¬:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180230968408

Koga Miyata komplett fÃ¼r 119 â¬:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330225323827

Scott Pro Racing Komplettrad fÃ¼r 90.- â¬:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220221108675


----------



## Protorix (14. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270226758970&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

ist mir da eine cqp durchn lappen gegangen 
oder irgendein quatsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (14. April 2008)

@ Andy1

...wolltest du die beiden Bikes wirklich kaufen?


----------



## andy1 (15. April 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> @ Andy1
> 
> ...wolltest du die beiden Bikes wirklich kaufen?



nicht wirklich aber mich hat gewundert dass sie so günstig weggegangen sind. 
bei denen hatte ich ein gewissen Gebot gesetzt damit - bevor sie verramscht werden - ich den Zuschlag erhalte (und die Dinger verramsche).
Und der Endpreis lag nur knapp drüber...  

Obwohl... schade ist es bei dem Scott, da hätte ich wohl den Versand sparen können, macht schon was aus - ausserdem ist es ein schönes Rad.


----------



## mini.tom (15. April 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270226758970&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
> 
> ist mir da eine cqp durchn lappen gegangen
> oder irgendein quatsch



jo cqp 
mfg
tom


----------



## Davidbelize (25. April 2008)

suche wie ein blöder gelbe bremshebel und dann das.........



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250237686434&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

habs verpennt.


----------



## ronmen (27. April 2008)

das steht doch in keinem verhaeltnis mehr  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160232191918&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130214661027&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

und dann das alltägliche aergernis 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200217739815&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110245706136&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## zaskar-le (27. April 2008)

ronmen schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200217739815&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## andy1 (28. April 2008)

ronmen schrieb:


> das steht doch in keinem verhaeltnis mehr
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160232191918&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130214661027&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003
> ...





der Ocee-Rahmen ist in der Tat etwas zu billig weggegangen, die einfacheren gehen sonst für um 400 weg.
Kommt halt auch oft drauf an wie es präsentiert wird.
Für das Merlin als Komplettrad wars ja ein normaler Preis...


----------



## andomar (29. April 2008)

GNGNGNGNGNGNGNGNGN....

und ich habs eben noch im Listing gesehen mit einer Laufzeit von <1 Minute
als ichs dann angeklickt habe wars grade durch...

Klein Adroit Frameset mit Federgabel für 250 Euro:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320243232125

Der Tag ist gelaufen.... ;-(


----------



## CarstenB (29. April 2008)

andomar schrieb:


> GNGNGNGNGNGNGNGNGN....
> 
> und ich habs eben noch im Listing gesehen mit einer Laufzeit von <1 Minute
> als ichs dann angeklickt habe wars grade durch...
> ...



...plus mindestens $100 fracht und dann noch mal $125 zoll und steuer. 
und das fuer einen geschundenen 99er rahmen bei dem frueher oder spaeter wahrscheinlich die kettenstrebe am ausfallende bricht...

gruss, carsten


----------



## andomar (29. April 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ...plus mindestens $100 fracht und dann noch mal $125 zoll und steuer.
> und das fuer einen geschundenen 99er rahmen bei dem frueher oder spaeter wahrscheinlich die kettenstrebe am ausfallende bricht...



naja - "geschunden" sieht für mich anders aus - ich finde den noch ziemlich gut.
aber mit den zusatzkosten die den preis fast verdoppeln haste natürlich recht...
dann doch lieber den hier - da wird die relation schon besser:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300220216566 )) 
nee - so ein vitrinenstück übersteigt bestimmt meine finanzielle schmerzgrenze... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (2. Mai 2008)

Nicht bei Ebay, dafür bei Ricardo:

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/ViewItem.asp?IDI=536124666

Ein neuwertiges Tioga Disc Wheel für umgerechnet 125 Euro

...und ich hab's zu spät gesehen


----------



## Kint (4. Mai 2008)

der tag ist gelaufen ....:



Kint schrieb:


> das hat man davon wenn man lange ausschläft....
> 
> und ich wach noch von der sonne geküsst auf, und dreh mich aber nochmal um, da ja eh nix wichtiges heute ansteht....
> 
> ...


----------



## BonelessChicken (4. Mai 2008)

Autsch, das tut wirklich weh .
Schade, wäre schön gewesen es hier zu sehen.


----------



## andy1 (4. Mai 2008)

Autsch, autsch, autsch...

dieses Trikot habe ich eigentlich nicht verpasst aber mein Sniper hat mir einen Fehler angezeigt...

es ist für 4,94  weggegangen 
hatte doch mit einem viel höherem Preis gerechnet (und entsprechen was eingegeben),
*vielleicht war auf ebay gerade irgendwo ein Fehler*, schade für den Verkäufer und vermeintliche Käufer...


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (5. Mai 2008)

Kommt direkt zu mir von Hamburg nach Hamburg!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110247296002&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=001

Specialized Rockhoppers   

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## HOTBREEZE (5. Mai 2008)

Verlass dich auf andere und du bist verlassen, ich könnt ko****.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170213102820&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

Ich suche quasi noch welche.


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. Mai 2008)

Merlin Rahmen für 555 , nicht wirklich durch die Lappen, aber keine Kohle am Start... Kann jemand was zum Baujahr sagen?


----------



## Quen (6. Mai 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Merlin Rahmen für 555 , nicht wirklich durch die Lappen, aber keine Kohle am Start... Kann jemand was zum Baujahr sagen?


Den wollte ich auch haben - bin bei 550 EUR ausgestiegen bzw. hing Ebay da ein wenig...  Da es ein Spontankauf gewesen wäre, und ich den Rahmen nicht wirklich benötige, sehe ich es (zum Glück) locker.  

Müsste ein 95er oder 96er gewesen sein (da 1 1/8", aber noch für Canti).


----------



## Koe (6. Mai 2008)

ging mir ähnlich, ich war auch dran,aber bei mir hat die i-netleitung gestreikt.  





andy1 schrieb:


> Autsch, autsch, autsch...
> 
> dieses Trikot habe ich eigentlich nicht verpasst aber mein Sniper hat mir einen Fehler angezeigt...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (9. Mai 2008)

... tief betrübt 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260236225931&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


flo


----------



## elsepe (9. Mai 2008)

bei solch einem schäppchen kann man schon mal missmutig werden. 

galoppierender wahnsinn oder inflation?

seb


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Mai 2008)

ersteres, ist ein trek privateer in etwas besserer ausstattung. 
ich würd gar nichts, weniger kritische menschen vielleicht 200 - 300 dafür kpl. zahlen.

ciao
flo


----------



## wubu (10. Mai 2008)

Gerade vorhin durch die Lappen gegangen (bin nur 3 Min zu spät nach Hause gekommen):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320247886926&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

Das schöne Bontrager Privateer rasta....der Rahmen würd ich noch nehmen. Ich würde aber gern die Original-Rechnung über 4.500,- Euro für den Gaul sehen!   

Im Classic Basar wird ne gebrauchte Bontrager Switchblade für mehr als den damaligen Neupreis angeboten!

Bei Einigen ist offensichtlich das Goldgräberfieber ausgebrochen...


----------



## DEAN48 (10. Mai 2008)

Hi Marc,

ich finde es sehr schade, dass Du  bisher noch nicht überwiesen hast!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## oldschooler (10. Mai 2008)

das einzige, was ich vom rasta brauchen würde, wären die reifen  

revolt st2 immer noch mein absoluter lieblingsreifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (15. Mai 2008)

Mist Mist Mist: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270235511223&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=017  (XT Shifter M739)


----------



## rasaldul (16. Mai 2008)

nicht dass ich auf der suche nach sowas wäre, aber für den preis kann man den durchaus mal mitnehmen:

Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt für 420 EUR


----------



## Trampas (16. Mai 2008)

Das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein mit dem Thunderbolt. So ein Mist ...


----------



## sebse (17. Mai 2008)

ahrrrrg

xc 5000/7000/9000 shifter für 6,05 euro ich könnt  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360052163260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023

wenigstens war das konzert gut weswegen ich die teile verpasst hatte


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

sebse schrieb:


> ahrrrrg
> 
> xc 5000/7000/9000 shifter für 6,05 euro ich könnt
> 
> ...



wo wir grade dabei sidn wie sidn die denn einzuordnen ? ich mein ein altus shifter bewegt ja auch ein xtr schaltwerk wenns sein muss. zwar wiederwillig aber immerhin...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. Juni 2008)

auch wenn erhöhte bruchgefahr besteht

und der verkäufer hier nicht all zu gute kritiken bekommen hat


der NOS Ellison Rahmen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180250600933&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123


----------



## nutallabrot (9. Juni 2008)

Matze010 schrieb:


> und der verkäufer hier nicht all zu gute kritiken bekommen hat



Kann ich NICHT bestätigen: Super Kommunikation, alles reibungslos und faire Preise!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. Juni 2008)

ok, dann möchte ich mich berichtigen.

und trotz einiger kleiner ungereimtheiten


----------



## zagato (9. Juni 2008)

bin sehr fair und großzügig behandelt worden. mein ellison fährt suuuuper. mfg volkmar.


----------



## felixdelrio (9. Juni 2008)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> Kann ich NICHT bestätigen: Super Kommunikation, alles reibungslos und faire Preise!



Dem schliesse ich mich voll an. Sehr netter und fairer Typ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (9. Juni 2008)

das freut doch zu hoeren dann stellt er sich bei manchen sachen eben etwas ungeschickt an


----------



## posh26 (10. Juni 2008)

GT RTS 2 für......seht selbst!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140237917078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## andy2 (10. Juni 2008)

ich finde das jetzt nicht unbedingt einen schnapp fuer ein sich bescheiden fahrendes fully mit durchschnittlicher ausstattung


----------



## Christi (10. Juni 2008)

... das RTS 2 ist echt eine Affenschaukel! Bin mit so einem 1993 die Downhill-EM in der Schweiz gefahren. Ein Springbock! Aus jeder Welle bin ich hinauskatapultiert worden. Mit einem Starrbike wär ich wohl schneller gewesen...


----------



## andy2 (10. Juni 2008)

ich wollte mal diplomatisch sein aber so haette ich es auch formuliert;-)


----------



## posh26 (11. Juni 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> ich finde das jetzt nicht unbedingt einen schnapp fuer ein sich bescheiden fahrendes fully mit durchschnittlicher ausstattung




don't quote me on that, aber bei den preisen die momentan für gute teile der schwarzen LX bezahlt werden hätte man die kohle ruckzuck wieder drin gehabt und hätte den rest der möhre im gt forum verscherbeln können...von fahren war nicht die rede  
da wäre sicher ein profit drin gewesen...es soll ja leute in starnberg geben, die diesem hobby ab und zu gerne nachgehen....


----------



## andy2 (11. Juni 2008)

wenn du es so siehst. hast du einen punkt aber so als schnapp im ganzen eher nicht, die amis nennen das einen flip


----------



## Cycleshark (11. Juni 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> wenn du es so siehst. hast du einen punkt aber so als schnapp im ganzen eher nicht, die amis nennen das einen flip



here's another flip...


----------



## andy2 (11. Juni 2008)

der weitaus sympathischer flip wenn ich das mal sagen darf flip rulez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (13. Juni 2008)

ach ja sowas wirft dann aber ein anderes licht auf die sache

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180251366890&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## Biff (13. Juni 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> ach ja sowas wirft dann aber ein anderes licht auf die sache
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180251366890&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008





Hmm, der stand doch bei 105 Euro, oder?
Jens


----------



## andy2 (13. Juni 2008)

ja was aber bedeutend weniger ist als er bezahlt hat


----------



## CarstenB (18. Juni 2008)

autsch...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150259259816

carsten


----------



## andy1 (18. Juni 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> autsch...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150259259816
> 
> carsten



heiliger Mist


----------



## matzeberlin (18. Juni 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> Hmm, der stand doch bei 105 Euro, oder?
> Jens



Der Verkäufer hat das Angebot beendet, da der Artikel nicht mehr zum Verkauf steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (18. Juni 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> autsch...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150259259816
> 
> carsten




gehen die klein preise jetzt wieder nach unten


----------



## S-BEND (18. Juni 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> autsch...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150259259816
> 
> carsten




Ich breche zusammen !


----------



## oldschooler (21. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300234030673&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

nicht wirklich durch die lappen, einfach ne nummer zu groß 
zu unrecht eine verschmähte lackierung...


----------



## elsepe (21. Juni 2008)

scheinbar haben jetzt wirklich alle zahnärzte die es wollen n klein. jetzt gehts los das sich auch allgemeinmediziner solch ein rad kaufen können.


----------



## stylzdavis (22. Juni 2008)

Dafür hätte ich sie gerne auch genommen. Vergessen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330244600384&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


----------



## stubenhocker (27. Juni 2008)

Ritchey Softtail grad aktuell entwischt (nicht genug geboten): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330245901752&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Nun geht die Suche wieder von vorn los.


----------



## sine88 (27. Juni 2008)

na ja, versand 100 euronen und ordentlich zoll dazu relativiert das ganze etwas.


----------



## joines (27. Juni 2008)

Nun ja, das Rahmenset ist aus Dänemark, folglich kein Zoll.
Der Versand innerhalb Europa ist mit 25 GBP angegeben, das entspricht etwa 32


----------



## HOTBREEZE (27. Juni 2008)

Ich wüsste wo noch eins nagelneu an der Decke hängt, wird für 1200 Euronen abgegeben.


----------



## B-Ston3D (29. Juni 2008)

klick halbzeitpause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (30. Juni 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ritchey Softtail grad aktuell entwischt (nicht genug geboten): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330245901752&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Nun geht die Suche wieder von vorn los.


 
Nachdem sich bei mir die erste Aufregung gelegt hat, habe ich gesehen, das der Mindestpreis nicht erreicht wurde. Und ja, der Rahmen wird aus Kopenhagen/DK verkauft/verschickt, also nix mit Zoll. Hab den Verkäufer mal angeschrieben, mal sehn, was noch so passiert...


----------



## posh26 (30. Juni 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> autsch...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150259259816
> 
> ...



Oh mein Gott :kotz:


----------



## tune-toni (1. Juli 2008)

Was waren das früher noch Zeiten: da stand man mitten in der Nacht auf, um mit Oma einen boxenden Ali in Manila an zu sehen, - es gab noch keine Mountainbikes, man fuhr tags mit der 28"-DRP-Vorkriegsware von Viktoria und NSU zum Krautgarten, Erdbeeren pflücken und Gelbe Rüben raus reissen und heute laufen zu Nacht schlafender Zeit Manilla-Girls non stop im Glotzomat und und man lässt sich von amerikanischen Schnarchnasen in der Bucht explosiv exklusiv überbieten ... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320266951230&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=011


----------



## Der alte Sack (1. Juli 2008)

Naja überboten ist wohl etwas gemildert angesagt - der Gewinner hatte ja noch ein 2.tes Gebot aufgesattelt.

Und den Klunker nach DE holden ist soch auch ganz schön kostenintensiv oder ?


----------



## LLcoolfreak (1. Juli 2008)

Schade, wieder zu spät am Rechner gewesen!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260255174158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## flott.weg (1. Juli 2008)

hab mich nicht getraut. direkt bei mir ums eck 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250262032621&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=015


----------



## CarstenB (1. Juli 2008)

flott.weg schrieb:


> hab mich nicht getraut. direkt bei mir ums eck
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250262032621&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=015



na, ob jango den wirklich nimmt?

carsten


----------



## curve (1. Juli 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> na, ob jango den wirklich nimmt?
> 
> carsten


Vermutlich nicht, aber jango wäre gut beraten ihn zu nehmen, denn 200,- für Paul-Bremsen und Cook Bros.-Kurbeln ist doch ok


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. Juli 2008)

Ob jango überhaupt jango ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (7. Juli 2008)

Glaubt man sowas:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250265927342&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

Die Hebel von zaskar-le (selbe Farbe, selber guter Zustand) sind für 167 Euro weggegangen!

Versteh mal einer die Gesetzmäßigkeiten bei ebay...    

(gut, er hat sich den falschen Tag und vor allem eine total falsche Zeit ausgesucht, aber man kann sein Gebot auch eher als 20 Sekunden vor Auktionsende abgeben)


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Juli 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> Die Hebel von zaskar-le (selbe Farbe, selber guter Zustand) sind für 167 Euro weggegangen!



Jawohl. Aber ich hatte zeitgleich auf die (auch farb-) passende Bremsanlage bei ebay. 
So ein Komplettpaket aus einer Hand ist recht selten, vielleicht daher der Preis.
Und ich denke auch, dass meine Fotos etwas aussagekräftiger waren.
Das gesamte Paket ist übrigens bei einem netten Forumsmitglied hier gelandet.
Mehr dazu wohl bald im GT-Forum


----------



## FR_SvenSon (8. Juli 2008)

was habt ihr denn paul bremshebel kosten neu in amerika 90 dollar sind um die 70 euro glaube ich zuir zeit...

kauft euch doch die da..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paul-Compact-Lo...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (8. Juli 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn paul bremshebel kosten neu in amerika 90 dollar sind um die 70 euro glaube ich zuir zeit...
> 
> kauft euch doch die da..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Paul-Compact-Lo...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Moin,

und dir fällt wirklich kein Unterschied auf ;-))

Die blauen vom E kannst du so nicht mehr neu kaufen.


----------



## FR_SvenSon (8. Juli 2008)

vor 2 wochen hatte der die noch in rot

klar gibts einige farben net mehr... aber eloxieren von bremsen kostet um die 15 euro...von daher ...wäre ich bei einem satz.. lieferung kauf eloxieren..

bei ca 100 - 120 euro und hab die nagelneu..

das meinte ich...

warum soll mann unmengel geld in alte teile investieren die schon ohne ende gehobelt wurden wenn ich mit nen bischen kopf.. das selbe neu kriege..???

und noch glänzt und net stumpf aussieht


----------



## Filosofem (8. Juli 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> warum soll mann unmengel geld in alte teile investieren die schon ohne ende gehobelt wurden wenn ich mit nen bischen kopf.. das selbe neu kriege..???
> 
> und noch glänzt und net stumpf aussieht



wenn du dasselbe teil neu bekommen willst, musst du in die zeitmaschine.

wenn du das gleiche teil neu bekommen willst, musst du wesentlich mehr als 68 EUR und 167 EUR einkalkulieren. 

dann steht in der auktion nämlich was von "vintage" und "nos" und alle denken sich: 
_warum soll ich geld für teile ausgeben, die schon ohne ende gehobelt wurden, wenn ich das gleiche auch neu kriege?_

und die moral von der geschichte: bremshebel von paul aus dem jahr 2008 haben technisch und optisch mit denen von 1994 genauso viel zu tun, wie bremshebel aus vergleichbaren xt-serien. alle klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (8. Juli 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn paul bremshebel kosten neu in amerika 90 dollar sind um die 70 euro glaube ich zuir zeit...
> 
> kauft euch doch die da..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Paul-Compact-Lo...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Aber das sind doch nicht die schönen alten!   
Das hier ist das Classic-Forum!

@zaskar
deine Aufmachung war wesentlich besser, aber Hebel ist Hebel und nur 68 Euro sind einfach unglaublich. Wenn sie schwarz oder silber gewesen wären, hätte ich sie mir geschnappt!  

Selbst die schwarzen von mini.tom, an denen nicht mal die Aufkleber und originalen Schrauben für die Zughülle dran waren, dazu diese abartigen Gummiüberzüge auf den Hebeln (wer weiß, was die verdecken sollten...) und mit einem mittelmäßigen Foto, haben noch 82 Euro erzielt. Ehrlich gesagt, sehen die Hebel wie die Kopie von Crux aus.
(http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170207680151)


----------



## C-Monster (8. Juli 2008)

Mist! 

Ein Original AMP Rahmen und ich hab keine Kohle! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=150267612817

Aber 1500 Für sofortkauf ist auch ne ganze Latte!!!!!!!!

Goldgräber oder was.


----------



## andy2 (8. Juli 2008)

es gibt keinen unterschied mehr zwischen das Selbe und Gleiche


----------



## olli (8. Juli 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> es gibt keinen unterschied mehr zwischen das Selbe und Gleiche


In Amerika vielleicht.


----------



## andy2 (8. Juli 2008)

nein in deutschland auch nicht mehr


----------



## insanerider (8. Juli 2008)

wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## Filosofem (8. Juli 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> nein in deutschland auch nicht mehr



dann hat es seit 2004 noch eine rechtschreibreform gegeben?


----------



## andy2 (8. Juli 2008)

eine gute bekannte ist grundschullehrerin sie meinte das haetten sie abgeschafft, sollte es eigentlich wissen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Juli 2008)

auch wenn im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch oft keine Differenzierung erfolgt ...

Andy2 hat das selbe Fahrrad wie Olli.
Sie teilen sich eins, ist also ein und das selbe Fahrrad. 

Andy2 hat für das gleiche Fahrrad wie Olli.
Jeder hat eins, sind also zwei aber die gleichen Fahrräder.


----------



## Filosofem (8. Juli 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> eine gute bekannte ist grundschullehrerin sie meinte das haetten sie abgeschafft, sollte es eigentlich wissen



Frag die mal, ob es den Genitiv noch gibt. Im Ernst, es ist doch auf der Dudenseite gut erklärt.



			
				duden-newsletterlink von vorhin schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt aber *nicht nur* eine *Identität* des einzelnen *Wesens* oder *Dings* (Er besucht dieselbe Schule wie ich), sondern *auch* eine *Identität* der *Art* oder *Gattung* (Sie hat die gleiche Augenfarbe wie ihr Bruder).



Insofern ist die Vorgabe der Verwendung von "dasselbe" und "das gleiche" zwar aufgeweicht, aber noch lang nicht aufgehoben. Für Grundschullehrer ist das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ohne Belang. Für die gibts schließlich auch keine Notwendigkeit, Schülern den Reellen und Komplexen Zahlenbereich vorzustellen. 

Um zurück zum Thread zu kommen: letztes Wochenende kotzte mich mal wieder ziemlich an, gerade mein ganzes Geld in eine Bergausrüstung stecken zu müssen. Wie kann es bitte sein, dass DeKerfs  so billig sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (8. Juli 2008)

es hatte mich damals auch verwundert, aber ich dachte mir, sie wird es schon wissen, nicht das mich das an der korrekten handhabungs derselbigen# abhalten wuerde


----------



## Radlerin (8. Juli 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Um zurück zum Thread zu kommen: letztes Wochenende kotzte mich mal wieder ziemlich an, gerade mein ganzes Geld in eine Bergausrüstung stecken zu müssen. Wie kann es bitte sein, dass DeKerfs  so billig sind?







andy2 schrieb:


> es hatte mich damals auch verwundert, aber ich dachte mir, sie wird es schon wissen, nicht das mich das an der korrekten handhabungs derselbigen# abhalten wuerde



Es wäre furchtbar, wenn das abgeschafft werden würde, dann dürfte ich das nicht mehr verbessern und ich mach das auch sehr, sehr gern.


----------



## Lennart (8. Juli 2008)

.


----------



## andy2 (8. Juli 2008)

diese aber ist das absolute gegenteil, hier sind die lehrer noch in der lage ein gescheites deutsch zu vermitteln.


----------



## C-Monster (8. Juli 2008)




----------



## elsepe (8. Juli 2008)

C-Monster schrieb:


>




so gehts dann auch ganz ohne rechtschreibung


----------



## Apollon (8. Juli 2008)

Ich finde der Titel des Themas und das aktuelle Gesprächsgut passen absolut zu diesem Fund den ich vor einiger Zeit gemacht hab. Ein Angebot stand mit genau diesem originaltext bei ebay 
Durchlesen und kaputtlachen (oder meinetwegen auch weinen vor Mitleid mit der deutschen Sprache)


----------



## Effendi Sahib (9. Juli 2008)

Wäre in der Preislage (40,-) eine prima Stadtschlampe geworden, nachdem ich mein Faltrad an meine Schwiegereltern abgetreten habe:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140245401294&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

Hercules Arizona






Wer weiß, wofür´s gut ist....


----------



## andy1 (9. Juli 2008)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> ...
> Hercules Arizona
> 
> 
> ...



Für den Ironman natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Monster (10. Juli 2008)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Wäre in der Preislage (40,-) eine prima Stadtschlampe geworden, nachdem ich mein Faltrad an meine Schwiegereltern abgetreten habe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140245401294&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
> 
> ...




Ist das links der Griff zum wegschmeißen??


----------



## felixdelrio (10. Juli 2008)

C-Monster schrieb:


> Ist das links der Griff zum wegschmeißen??



Mann, was für ein Triathlon-Bike. Das sieht doch wohl jeder! Und das für 40 Euro. Da hätte ich mich auch geärgert.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (11. Juli 2008)

C-Monster schrieb:


> Ist das links der Griff zum wegschmeißen??



Es gibt Gynäkologen-Stühle und es gibt Gynäkologen-Bikes - alles klar?


----------



## v8mercedes (14. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Retro-CNC-canti...ryZ27949QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## curve (14. Juli 2008)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Retro-CNC-canti...ryZ27949QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Die gingen aber sicher nicht für 26 $ an "die Jenny" ...


----------



## GM210 (14. Juli 2008)

Schade eigentlich, den Rahmen hab ich gestern nicht bekommen. Ich weiss nict, ob er das Geld Wert ist, aber gehabt hätte ich Ihn schon sehr gerne. Die Ausfallenden, hmmm schön.

Was sagen den die Kenner hier dazu:
http://cgi.ebay.de/KASTLE-8-0-HDB-l...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (15. Juli 2008)

Mann, da hab ich endlich mal was gefunden, um an meinem 93er etto-Rahmen die 1"-Starrgabel auszutauschen und dann verpenne ich es, darauf zu bieten!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270253177235&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

BTW: Ich hab ganz vergessen, die versprochenen Fotos reinzusetzen...


----------



## elsepe (15. Juli 2008)

GM210 schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, den Rahmen hab ich gestern nicht bekommen. Ich weiss nict, ob er das Geld Wert ist, aber gehabt hätte ich Ihn schon sehr gerne. Die Ausfallenden, hmmm schön.
> 
> Was sagen den die Kenner hier dazu:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KASTLE-8-0-HDB-l...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



schau mal nach dem nutzer carloni der hat solch einen rahmen momentan im bikemarkt


----------



## andy1 (16. Juli 2008)

Schade weil kein Versand (man hätte ja fragen können)

MT Racing ECS-Deseign mit XT für 67 


----------



## forever (16. Juli 2008)

hömma schrieb:


> Mann, da hab ich endlich mal was gefunden, um an meinem 93er etto-Rahmen die 1"-Starrgabel auszutauschen und dann verpenne ich es, darauf zu bieten!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270253177235&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
> 
> BTW: Ich hab ganz vergessen, die versprochenen Fotos reinzusetzen...



Argh shit! ((((((((((((( ich HASSE eBay...


----------



## elsepe (16. Juli 2008)

ne mag21 fÃ¼r unter 50â¬ gibts aber schon gelegentlich bei ebay. nur nicht gerade zur ferienzeit.


----------



## Filosofem (16. Juli 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> ne mag21 für unter 50 gibts aber schon gelegentlich bei ebay. nur nicht gerade zur ferienzeit.



in 1" sucht man trotzdem eine weile...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (16. Juli 2008)

@ hömma

also mein etto hat nen 1 1/8 steuerrohr.


----------



## hömma (18. Juli 2008)

Matze010 schrieb:


> @ hömma
> 
> also mein etto hat nen 1 1/8 steuerrohr.



echt?? hmmm... jetzt hast du mich aber verunsichert! 

bin die letzten 15 jahre davon ausgegangen, dass das ding 1" hat. da werd ich gleich mal heute abend fix nachmessen...

wäre doof, wenn es so wäre. hab jetzt nämlich endlich die passende manitou-gabel mit neuen elastomeren gefunden.


----------



## Spacefrog (22. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT_...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Maximal 4 Sekunden zu spät, hatte grad den "Sofort kaufen" Button gedrückt, ich könnt mich in den Arsch beißen


----------



## wubu (22. Juli 2008)

Ach, wart einfach ein bißchen ab. Es schießen so viele "Geschäftemacher" aus dem Boden, das Ding ist nächste Woche vielleicht in Einzelteilen bei ebay drin.  




Spacefrog schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT_...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Maximal 4 Sekunden zu spät, hatte grad den "Sofort kaufen" Button gedrückt, ich könnt mich in den Arsch beißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacefrog (22. Juli 2008)

Schon aber es hätte die richtige Größe und den passenden Preis, ärgerlich nur.....


----------



## wubu (22. Juli 2008)

Der Preis für das Ding ist aber auch unglaublich!!! Und sieht noch prima aus. Natürlich sehr ärgerlich, aber meine Erfahrung ist, daß alles irgendwann mal wieder kommt.


----------



## Spacefrog (22. Juli 2008)

Tja, dann heißt es weitersuchen, bis der Sommer dann um ist.....


----------



## hömma (23. Juli 2008)

Spacefrog schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT_...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Maximal 4 Sekunden zu spät, hatte grad den "Sofort kaufen" Button gedrückt, ich könnt mich in den Arsch beißen



ich kann deine trauer 100%ig nachvollziehen! da hätte ich auch nicht lange mit der wimper gezuckt und sofort zugeschlagen! weiter geht die suche...


----------



## mini.tom (26. Juli 2008)

hi 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=230272996122&category0=&fvi=1
mfg
tom


----------



## elsepe (4. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330255552082&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

mein kleener hat mich ausm konzept gebracht ......


----------



## badbushido (8. August 2008)

Deer Head Gruppe für 44$
Vergessen weil ich ins Schrauben vertieft war. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260267656937&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## Christi (21. August 2008)

Deerhead Schalthebel NOS für 12,50. Aber sie sind ja in gute Hände gekommen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230282735575&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## andy1 (21. August 2008)

Christi schrieb:


> Deerhead Schalthebel NOS für 12,50. Aber sie sind ja in gute Hände gekommen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230282735575&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013



geschenkt 

Vor Jahren habe ich so einen satz mal für 40 DM beim örtlichen Händler aus der Grabbelkiste gekauft mit den Papierschildchen wo der Durchmesser draufsteht, mich wundert dass die für den Preis weggegangen sind.

Muss ich den guten Käufer doch mal anhauen was er damit vorhat , er ist ja quasi am Wochenende in Fußentfernung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (23. August 2008)

Ein lagerneuer Principia MacB inkl. Gabel für wenig mehr als 60 Euro... 

Die Bezeichnung "Triathlonrahmen" hat sicher nicht geholfen, den Preis in die Höhe zu treiben...


----------



## elsepe (23. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220268313759&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

altmetall


----------



## armin-m (25. August 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> Ein lagerneuer Principia MacB inkl. Gabel für wenig mehr als 60 Euro...
> 
> Die Bezeichnung "Triathlonrahmen" hat sicher nicht geholfen, den Preis in die Höhe zu treiben...




Shit! Noch dazu einer der alten in gelackt und in meiner Größe...


----------



## oldschooler (26. August 2008)

principia muss eloxiert sein...obwohl die ein oder andre lackierung schon schön war...


----------



## popeye (26. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280257757477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

ein einzelnes pärchen xtr-cantis für um die 10 euro. hab da gerade das bad geputzt, aaargh....


----------



## DerAlex (27. August 2008)

Eine Runde ärgern, bitte:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Syncros-Road-Bike-Crankset-w-Worldclass-Bottom-Bracket_W0QQitemZ320290539975


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (27. August 2008)

DerAlex schrieb:


> Eine Runde ärgern, bitte:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Syncros-Road-Bike-Crankset-w-Worldclass-Bottom-Bracket_W0QQitemZ320290539975




wer ist dieser in der Amibucht gemeldete Hanswurst?


----------



## Ketterechts (27. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...284386204%09&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1

Yeti für günstig Geld

Dank der schlechten Bilder wahrscheinlich imho recht preiswert .


----------



## Briggtopp (27. August 2008)

DerAlex schrieb:


> Eine Runde ärgern, bitte:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Syncros-Road-Bike-Crankset-w-Worldclass-Bottom-Bracket_W0QQitemZ320290539975



Kann man kaum Glauben...auch dann nicht wenn man es sieht  
War dran aber durch das No Int. Shipping hab ich gezögert ...Damn

Abgesehen davon mal ein dreistes Angebot von 50 $ durch Hanswurst..

Der Verkäufer gehört zu den "NO-Brainern"


----------



## CarstenB (27. August 2008)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Kann man kaum Glauben...auch dann nicht wenn man es sieht
> War dran aber durch das No Int. Shipping hab ich gezögert ...Damn
> 
> Abgesehen davon mal ein dreistes Angebot von 50 $ durch Hanswurst..
> ...



das war eine sofortkauf auktion, nix mit angebot... aber den marktwert der teile hat der verkaeufer sicher nicht gekannt wenn denn alles rechtens ist...

carsten


----------



## Briggtopp (27. August 2008)

Echt ich dachte, das war ne Gebotsauktion...is ja auch egal..weg ist weg


----------



## YoKris (7. September 2008)

Indirekt durch die Lappen! 

Aber trotzdem ein absoluter Traum!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220275675719&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

//yo


----------



## andy1 (7. September 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> Indirekt durch die Lappen!
> 
> Aber trotzdem ein absoluter Traum!
> 
> ...



ich denke mal eher du könntest das Specialized  hier meinen ?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230285576145


----------



## kailinds (7. September 2008)

Wow, Ein Epic Ultimate fuer sehr billig! Und Leute zahlen $1700+ in www.ebay.com fuer gleiche Rahmen mit S-Works Aufklebern...


----------



## KIV (7. September 2008)

F**KING, FU**, S**T...

genau den habe ich gebraucht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280261025951&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

Hatte mir schon Distanzhülsen von 26 auf 25,4 bestellt und das Ding wäre die Krönung für mein Stadtschlampen-Projekt gewesen.

Mein Limit war natürlich viel höher, aber am WE ist ja auch mal Familie angesagt...


Hat jemand was ähnliches rumliegen?
1 Zoll mit Schaft und aus Stahl und schwarz.
Winkel und Länge ziemlich egal...


Greetz,
Stefan


----------



## flott.weg (7. September 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110284964133&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

...ich war im kino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (7. September 2008)

KIV schrieb:


> Hat jemand was ähnliches rumliegen?
> 1 Zoll mit Schaft und aus Stahl und schwarz.
> Winkel und Länge ziemlich egal...
> 
> ...



..darfs nen syncros sein?


----------



## Carcassonne (8. September 2008)

flott.weg schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110284964133&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> ...ich war im kino



Naja, 40,- â¬ fÃ¼r eine einzelne gebrauchte Bremse sind wirklich kein SchnÃ¤ppchen. Die gibt's in den USA fÃ¼r ca. 50-55 â¬  neu.


----------



## KIV (8. September 2008)

flott.weg schrieb:


> ..darfs nen syncros sein?



Ist der aus Stahl?
Wenn Alu, dann nur sehr filigran gearbeitete Vorbauten.

Kannst Du ein Foto posten?


----------



## YoKris (8. September 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> ich denke mal eher du könntest das Specialized  hier meinen ?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230285576145



Nee, nee! 

Das hab ich auch gesehen, nur ein S-Works M2 ist den Vergleich mit einem Stumpjumper Epic mit Titanmuffen nicht würdig!


----------



## bighit_fsr (9. September 2008)

Vorbau von Tuf-Nek
steht nur zufällig auch litespeed drauf?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250290016824

kostet 22,50 und 4,50 Versand....


----------



## zaskar-le (10. September 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110286031966&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Bei den heutigen ebay-Kursen ja regelrecht ein Schnäppchen. Ich war ja dran und hab' alles versucht - aber scheinbar ignoriert der Verkäufer auch noch so nett geschriebene eMails (hier wegen international shipping)...


----------



## wubu (10. September 2008)

flott.weg schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110284964133&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> ...ich war im kino



Pöh, ich hab den ganzen Satz + Bremshebel vom Händler hier in Deutschland nagelneu für 200,- Euro bekommen!  




zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...aber scheinbar ignoriert der Verkäufer auch noch so nett geschriebene eMails (hier wegen international shipping)...



Von wegen "globales Dorf", beim Versand entpuppen sich die Leute noch als echte Dörfler! Versand nur bis zur nächsten Straßenecke. Ich dachte, nur die Amis sind so blöde drauf!?


----------



## SCM (12. September 2008)

Kann es sein, dass die Classic-Teiledichte sowohl bei eBay als auch hier im Basar und bei retrobike momentan drastisch abnimmt? Gerade was ausgefallenere Teile angeht, ist momentan wenig zu finden. Aber auch Standards, wie z.B. XTR M900/910 Schaltwerke, von denen eigentlich immer 5-10 bei eBay zu haben waren, sind scheinbar rarer geworden. Oder bilde ich mir das ein? Ich habe momentan zumindest enorme Probleme, Teile für mein Projekt zu finden.

...ich will JETZT und SOFORT eine dunkelblaue oder schwarze Kooka-Kurbel! Bitte?


----------



## andy1 (12. September 2008)

hmmm, echt blöd jetzt....
ebay.de und ebay.com gesperrt.... 

muss ich eure Links dahingehend verändern
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110284964133

und franzöisch lernen oder gar polnisch (.pl)

ich muss doch mal mit unserm Admin reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CUBERIDER75 (12. September 2008)

Passt das hier rein ????

-->  http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120300740162


----------



## andy1 (14. September 2008)

schönes Uralt Centurion-Explorer II ist mir etwas entglitten, soll heissen mein Sniperprogramm hat irgendwie einen Fehler gemacht als ich was neues ausprobieren wollte:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160280591012

Ein schönes altes... wäre zwar noch etwas Arbeit dran gewesen und man hätte ein paar Teile wieder tauschen müssen um es original zu bekommen...:







und dieser Triatom mit seinen vielen Katalogen hat mich auf seien schwarze Liste gesetzt obwohl alles glatt gelaufen ist... 
so habe ich heute den Meridakatalog nicht bekommen.
Komisch, hatte nur mal etwas zu spät bezahlt aber kein Wunder weil man ja nicht dauernd immer Versand bezahlen will wenn er immer wieder brauchbare Kataloge reinstellt.
Es gibt ja noch genug Ebaynamen...


----------



## flott.weg (14. September 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> Pöh, ich hab den ganzen Satz + Bremshebel vom Händler hier in Deutschland nagelneu für 200,- Euro bekommen!



...wenn ich mir die EK-preise anschaue, kaum vorstellbar.


----------



## marciju (14. September 2008)

Mir is heut ne Dia Compe U-Brake durch die Lappen gegangen, hab nich mehr dran gedacht, dass die Auktion heute zuende ist


----------



## zuki (15. September 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Bei den heutigen ebay-Kursen ja regelrecht ein Schnäppchen. Ich war ja dran und hab' alles versucht - aber scheinbar ignoriert der Verkäufer auch noch so nett geschriebene eMails (hier wegen international shipping)...



Irgendwie verstehe ich die Bieter nicht, mir drängt sich da der Verdacht auf, das die Kumpels vom Verkäufer die Preise hochtreiben.

a)Welcher Hornochse bietet auf etwas, was er ernsthaft kaufen möchte schon 6 Tage vorher?

b)Ich verstehe die Käufer nicht, die z.B. für eine Race Face Evolve XC 150 Euro bei ebay berappen, wo sie für 139 Euro nagelneu bei TNC Hambur zu bekommen war.


Mir macht ebay schon länger keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Cycleshark (15. September 2008)

kleinsammler mit kleinen geldbörsen waren am schlafen 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110287446311


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (15. September 2008)

flott.weg schrieb:


> ...wenn ich mir die EK-preise anschaue, kaum vorstellbar.



Ist aber ehrlich wahr! Vielleicht ein Sonderposten aus Konkursmasse....




zuki schrieb:


> a)Welcher Hornochse bietet auf etwas, was er ernsthaft kaufen möchte schon 6 Tage vorher?
> 
> b)Ich verstehe die Käufer nicht, die z.B. für eine Race Face Evolve XC 150 Euro bei ebay berappen, wo sie für 139 Euro nagelneu bei TNC Hambur zu bekommen war.



a) Ich hab schon öfter bei Artikeln, die ich nicht so wahnsinnig dringend brauche, etliche Tage vorher mein Limit als Gebot abgegeben und tatsächlich auch öfter den Zuschlag bekommen. Spart das rumsitzen und fiebern zum Ende der Auktion.  

b) Nicht jeder kennt jeden Bikeladen in Deutschland und weiß, wer grad was im Angebot hat. Bei ebay gehen die gleichen Artikel auch zu VÖLLIG unterschiedlichen Preisen weg, sogar bei den selben Verkäufern! Im Eifer des Gefechts sitzt der Bietfinger bei einigen wohl etwas locker....


----------



## zaskar-le (15. September 2008)

zuki schrieb:


> a)Welcher Hornochse bietet auf etwas, was er ernsthaft kaufen möchte schon 6 Tage vorher?



Das machen leider doch so einige, die sich sicher nur bei Gelegenheit dort rumtummeln, und vielleicht nicht den entscheidenden Schritt weiterdenken. 

Allerdings: nachdem eine lapidare, hingenuschelte "ist sofortkauf möglich" -Anfrage bedauerlicherweise zum Volkssport geworden ist, platzieren sogar viele alteingesessene Bieter angsterfüllt schon wenige Minuten nach Start ein Anfangsgebot (insbesondere für sehr seltene Teile), da doch einige Verkäufer sich dann doch nicht mehr trauen, ein Angebot mit Geboten rauszunehmen. Ich finde diese Entwicklung einfach nur traurig, wird aber mangels Nachschub an Classicteilen sicher nicht besser werden, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Briggtopp (15. September 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das machen leider doch so einige, die sich sicher nur bei Gelegenheit dort rumtummeln, und vielleicht nicht den entscheidenden Schritt weiterdenken.
> 
> Allerdings: nachdem eine lapidare, hingenuschelte "ist sofortkauf möglich" -Anfrage bedauerlicherweise zum Volkssport geworden ist, platzieren sogar viele alteingesessene Bieter angsterfüllt schon wenige Minuten nach Start ein Anfangsgebot (insbesondere für sehr seltene Teile), da doch einige Verkäufer sich dann doch nicht mehr trauen, ein Angebot mit Geboten rauszunehmen. Ich finde diese Entwicklung einfach nur traurig, wird aber mangels Nachschub an Classicteilen sicher nicht besser werden, ganz im Gegenteil.




Da geb ich Dir voll und ganz Recht...Ebay ist mittleweile echt zum würgen...
Bsp.  Da hängt man eine Woche an einem seltenen Teil, wo der Preis noch moderat ist und plötzlich is er weg...
ist schon echt ein Glückspiel geworden


----------



## oldschooler (15. September 2008)

Cycleshark schrieb:


> kleinsammler mit kleinen geldbörsen waren am schlafen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110287446311



zu groß... wach war man aber...


----------



## wubu (15. September 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das machen leider doch so einige, die sich sicher nur bei Gelegenheit dort rumtummeln, und vielleicht nicht den entscheidenden Schritt weiterdenken.
> 
> Allerdings: nachdem eine lapidare, hingenuschelte "ist sofortkauf möglich" -Anfrage bedauerlicherweise zum Volkssport geworden ist, platzieren sogar viele alteingesessene Bieter angsterfüllt schon wenige Minuten nach Start ein Anfangsgebot (insbesondere für sehr seltene Teile), da doch einige Verkäufer sich dann doch nicht mehr trauen, ein Angebot mit Geboten rauszunehmen. Ich finde diese Entwicklung einfach nur traurig, wird aber mangels Nachschub an Classicteilen sicher nicht besser werden, ganz im Gegenteil.



Also, wann man sein Gebot abgibt, ist doch völlig egal, letztendlich entscheidet doch nur das höchste Gebot. Und ob man das nun am Einstellungstag oder 6 Sekunden vor Schluß abgibt, ist unerheblich.

Daß die Leute ihre Teile an ebay vorbei verkaufen und sich die happigen Gebühren/Provisionen sparen, ist eh nicht neu und wird wohl immer so bleiben. Schade zwar, aber Realität (ebenso wie diverse andere Schummeleien). Wenn einige Leute Skrupel haben, eine Auktion mit Geboten abzubrechen, ist das doch gut, verschwindet das Teil nicht einfach so.

Was den Nachschub an Teilen betrifft, liegt das nur an der Hamstermentalität der Classic-Freaks. Alle horten wie die Verrückten und rücken doch nichts mehr raus! Da werden Gebrauchsgegenstände wie Kunstobjekte behandelt und in Vitrinen aufbewahrt. Ist schon so, wie SCM sagt, es wird wirklich immer weniger, aber nicht, weil die Teile aufgebraucht sind. Das kotzt mich ehrlich gesagt sehr viel mehr an, als die Schummeleien bei ebay!


----------



## m(A)ui (15. September 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> Also, wann man sein Gebot abgibt, ist doch völlig egal, letztendlich entscheidet doch nur das höchste Gebot. Und ob man das nun am Einstellungstag oder 6 Sekunden vor Schluß abgibt, ist unerheblich.


ich verstehe auch nicht, warum so viele das nicht kappieren wollen...


----------



## zaskar-le (15. September 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> Also, wann man sein Gebot abgibt, ist doch völlig egal, letztendlich entscheidet doch nur das höchste Gebot. Und ob man das nun am Einstellungstag oder 6 Sekunden vor Schluß abgibt, ist unerheblich.



Da hast Du natürlich prinzipiell recht. Und mich stört das ja auch nicht unbedingt. Zunächst einmal kommt es darauf an, aus welcher Perspektive man das sieht, Käufer oder Verkäufer. Und letztlich beeinflusst der Zeitpunkt der Gebote durchaus das Höchstgebot aus taktischen und psychologischen Gründen, Stichworte Aufmerksamkeit / Begehrlichkeit, Puffer für's Drauflegen, "oh je schon so hoch da habe ich ohnehin keine Chance und steige jetzt schon aus und verfolg es nicht weiter", dying seconds und was weiß ich. Man kann das nicht auf einen einzelnen User beziehen; aber für die Gesamtheit der ebay-Nutzer passt das durchaus. Aber da gibt's sicher bessere Threads hier...

Mit dem Horten: wurde ja auch schon mal diskutiert. Ich glaube, dass es hier nur eine kleine Minderheit ist, die sich die schönen Stücke tatsächlich ohne Einbauwillen in die Vitrinen legt. Die meisten hier kaufen doch, um es irgendwann einmal einzubauen, weil sie das einfach vorhaben. Ob das jetzt oder in 10 Jahren ist, ist doch wurscht. Daher stören mich vollgepackte Vitrinen nicht. Meinen grünen Zooka z.B. habe ich auch gekauft, weil ich ihn irgendwann unbedingt mal fahren will, auch wenn das passende Objekt noch nicht in Sicht ist. Aber wenn ich den dazu passenden Rahmen mit funkelnden Augen in Empfang nehme, freue mich mich sehr, dass der seltene grüne Zooka schon hier liegt.


----------



## zuki (15. September 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das machen leider doch so einige, die sich sicher nur bei Gelegenheit dort rumtummeln, und vielleicht nicht den entscheidenden Schritt weiterdenken.
> 
> Allerdings: nachdem eine lapidare, hingenuschelte "ist sofortkauf möglich" -Anfrage bedauerlicherweise zum Volkssport geworden ist, platzieren sogar viele alteingesessene Bieter angsterfüllt schon wenige Minuten nach Start ein Anfangsgebot (insbesondere für sehr seltene Teile), da doch einige Verkäufer sich dann doch nicht mehr trauen, ein Angebot mit Geboten rauszunehmen. Ich finde diese Entwicklung einfach nur traurig, wird aber mangels Nachschub an Classicteilen sicher nicht besser werden, ganz im Gegenteil.



Ok, dass mag sein, dass "Sofortkauf ist möglich" einiges zerstört hat. Aber auch an all die anderen Antworter hier.
Ich habe bei ebay ja nicht nur bike parts im Auge, wenn ich die Situation mit der Anfangszeit von ebay vergleiche, habe ich den Eindruck, dass dort viel Betrug stattfindet. Von wegen Scheingeboten.

Für mich ist von Retroparts mal abgesehen schluss bei 50% des Neupreises, egal welche Ware. Von wegen Garantie usw.
Davon entfernen sich die Endgebote leider immer mehr nach oben.

Und wenn jemand scechs Tage vorher bietet, in der Hoffnung ein Schnäppchen zu machen: Das funktioniert so gut wie nie und zerstört die Preise.


----------



## fredeckbert (15. September 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> und dieser Triatom mit seinen vielen Katalogen hat mich auf seien schwarze Liste gesetzt obwohl alles glatt gelaufen ist...
> so habe ich heute den Meridakatalog nicht bekommen.
> Komisch, hatte nur mal etwas zu spät bezahlt aber kein Wunder weil man ja nicht dauernd immer Versand bezahlen will wenn er immer wieder brauchbare Kataloge reinstellt.
> Es gibt ja noch genug Ebaynamen...



Ich fand's mit seiner Anonymität etwas seltsam, von wegen Postfach-Anschrift und Brief
ohne Absender.  Hab ich in der Bucht so vorher noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## elsepe (23. September 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190252550250&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

wenn man ebay schapper haben will sind kinder doch manchmal hinderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. September 2008)

Dat wär echt 'n Schnäppchen gewesen. *shit happens*nicht auf die Kinder bezogen *


----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. September 2008)

Cycleshark schrieb:


> kleinsammler mit kleinen geldbörsen waren am schlafen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110287446311



Wat?! Nur so wenig?! Dat jibt et ja nich oda?!


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (27. September 2008)

Karsten Gleiss + schöne Anbauteile, nicht wirklich verpasst aber ein Post werd
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280271497679&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## andy1 (27. September 2008)

Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> Karsten Gleiss + schöne Anbauteile, nicht wirklich verpasst aber ein Post werd
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280271497679&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018



und ein bekannter Käufer...


----------



## Filosofem (28. September 2008)

Wirklich nix besonderes. Trotzdem - für den Preis einfach so hinterhergeschmissen. An einem Sonntag 

737er Nabensatz für 6 EUR.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140269098207


----------



## roesli (29. September 2008)

Nicht bei Ebay, dafür auf der letzten Zürcher Velobörse vom vergangenen Samstag:





Ein Klein.

Rascal, im Originalaufbau, mit kompletter XT, Edco-Steuerlager und den üblichen Klein-Parts dieser Zeit. Gebraucht, aber ohne Lackschäden. Wollte für Fr. 450.- (EUR 280.- ) niemand haben. Die städtischen Bikefreaks steckten wohl alle bei Singlestoph im Laden   Und die übrige Kundschaft kaufte sich lieber ein Karakoram mit LX für umgerechnet 120 Euro. 

Der Verkäufer ist übrigens bekannt 





Moment, da war doch noch was im Hintergrund?





Stahl-Stumpjumper von anno 97 mit kompletter 737er. Blieb für Fr. 330.-  (Eur 205.-) auch stehen .


----------



## andy1 (29. September 2008)

Hier ist ein Klein 2x weggegangen

1 x für 190
(speech09)

und

1 x für 326
(brethammer

aber ist es wirklich verkauft worden?


----------



## SCM (29. September 2008)

Dreck. DRECK!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ringle-Schnellsp...39:1|66:2|65:13|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## santacruza (2. Oktober 2008)

off topic...aber in der realen welt gibts auch noch schnäppchen  kennt die noch jemand?aiiii caramba 








15 euro.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebse (2. Oktober 2008)

der spider is bestimmt nur nicht auf dem bild


----------



## santacruza (3. Oktober 2008)

da is der haken ...hüstel....aber ich werd sie an nem oldschool trail/trialbike aufbauen wollen, da reicht mir ein kettenblatt...zur not muss die cad fräse mal ran


----------



## hankla (3. Oktober 2008)

es  gibt sie noch...und werden auch noch benutzt!


----------



## Filosofem (6. Oktober 2008)

Das kommt davon, wenn man sich zu sehr über curves Felgen freut und dann kein Auge mehr für eBay hat... ich könnte kotzen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190255533687

und

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330274747770


----------



## Owl Hollow (6. Oktober 2008)

Shice, ich war 3 Minuten zu spät!

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewite...ngType=4&ListingSort=1&LanguageNr=0&PageNum=8


----------



## Owl Hollow (6. Oktober 2008)

...falls der obige Link nicht mehr funktionieren sollte: Attitude in Moonrise für CHF 300.- Sofortkauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (6. Oktober 2008)

edit: ... später sag ich's
edit2: so, war neu eingestellt für 400 CHF Sofortkauf und ist demnächst in Hanau zu bewundern. Wer ist velojäger?
Sorry OwlHollow, hatte die PM zu spät getippt .


----------



## sebse (6. Oktober 2008)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> ...falls der obige Link nicht mehr funktionieren sollte: Attitude in Moonrise für CHF 300.- Sofortkauf...



 wenn das stimmt ich hätte es in 30 min geholt

naja als trost - es is alu


----------



## Owl Hollow (6. Oktober 2008)

...bike war offenbar kurz danach für CHF 400.- wieder drin, danke für die Nachricht, aber ich war auch beim zweiten Mal zu spät...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. Oktober 2008)

nein nein nein shit


----------



## stylzdavis (7. Oktober 2008)

No international shipping, dann muss es eben ohne den starken Euro für schmales Geld weggehen....

Joystix in torquoise und NOS  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360091496908


----------



## Briggtopp (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte den auch mal angeschrieben, weil ziemlich viele gute Teile am Start waren, das einzige was als Antowort kam, " mach dir keine großen Hoffnungen"


----------



## stylzdavis (21. Oktober 2008)

19" Yeti Ultimate in schwarz.
Ich suche schon so lange, dann hängt mein Browser kurz und
"Auktion beendet" das wars. Ich habe geschäumt vor Wut

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310090490826

Also, falls jemand sowas entsorgen möchte, bitte melden.

Stylz


----------



## mini.tom (21. Oktober 2008)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> 19" Yeti Ultimate in schwarz.
> Ich suche schon so lange, dann hängt mein Browser kurz und
> "Auktion beendet" das wars. Ich habe geschäumt vor Wut
> 
> ...



hi stylz
habe mich schon gewundert als ich - wie sicher viele andere hier - sonntagabend in der bucht umherschwamm 
gabel und vorbau haste ja bekommen 
bin stark davon ausgegangen das du den rahmen haben willst - hätte ich das gewusst - das dein browser hängt - hätte ich ihn für dich gekauft 
ich drücke dir die daumen auf der weiteren suche 
mfg
tom


----------



## stylzdavis (21. Oktober 2008)

Tom,
danke für die aufmunternden Worte. 
Es war eben wie so oft im Leben, wenn einem etwas sehr wichtig ist, will man alles richtig machen und genau dann verhaut man es.
Ich war eben einfach zu knapp dran mit dem Gebot und wenn es dann bei Ebay mal wieder hängt, entscheiden eben 2Sekunden.
Ich weiss man sollte vielleicht einen Sniper benutzen, aber ich trau den Dingern nicht.
Über den Verkaufpreis darf ich gar nicht mehr nachdenken, sonst .... 

Next Time... in einem Jahr oder so.


----------



## flott.weg (21. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320311158703&category=44635&sspagename=rvi:1:1


...mir fehlen die worte. habe schon über meine verhältnisse "gepokert".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (22. Oktober 2008)

sorry , aber verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz... is der schuh was besonderes ?(farbe, modell, etc.?)


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ein wirklich KLEINer Preis, aber ob es geleifert wird?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220299457345


----------



## insanerider (23. Oktober 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ein wirklich KLEINer Preis, aber ob es geleifert wird?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220299457345



na das glaube ich aber nicht...ist prinzchen einer von hier?


----------



## kadaverfleisch (23. Oktober 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ein wirklich KLEINer Preis, aber ob es geleifert wird?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220299457345


 
Sollte bestimmt 900,- Sofort Kaufen sein, Schreibfehler


----------



## Briggtopp (23. Oktober 2008)

War wohl auch einer. Der Käufer wird den Rahmen nicht bekommen, weil es ein Schreib bzw. Eingabefehler war. 
Laut Ebay gilt der Verkaufsvertrag nicht, wenn es sich nachweislich um einen Eingabefehler handelt insbesondere für teuere Güter.

Wird der Käufer sich zu früh gefreut haben


----------



## verwurster (2. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-Schaltwerk-9-fach-RD-M952_W0QQitemZ200269508219QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200269508219&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1231%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Ich liebe gute Fotografen , da bekommt man doch gleich Lust zum zuschlagen


----------



## Zaskar1998 (2. November 2008)

schöne Nabe...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300269049670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## CarstenB (3. November 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> [URL="http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-Schaltwerk-9-fach-RD-M952_W0QQitemZ200269508219QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200269508219[/URL]
> 
> Ich liebe gute Fotografen , da bekommt man doch gleich Lust zum zuschlagen



und was hat das in diesem thread und im classic forum ueberhaupt zu suchen?

gruss, carten


----------



## Filosofem (4. November 2008)

zurück zum thema.
xtr sti für... ach, seht selber.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120327811992


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (4. November 2008)

Ja der Wahnsinn, und jetzt kommt vom Verkäufer für 18,-Euro ein Satz oder besser 2 Sätze M900 Bremsen dazu



Filosofem schrieb:


> zurück zum thema.
> xtr sti für... ach, seht selber.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120327811992


----------



## andy1 (4. November 2008)

Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> Ja der Wahnsinn, und jetzt kommt vom Verkäufer für 18,-Euro ein Satz oder besser 2 Sätze M900 Bremsen dazu



und der/die hat auch noch Northwave-Schuhe verramscht:

einmal 10.- und einmal 20.-


----------



## Briggtopp (4. November 2008)

Oh man, das kann man sich ja nicht ansehen...


----------



## tune-toni (6. November 2008)

I LOVE BIKES! Aber da konnte Overseas selbst Obama nicht helfen! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290273156764


----------



## CarstenB (6. November 2008)

tune-toni schrieb:


> I LOVE BIKES! Aber da konnte Overseas selbst Obama nicht helfen! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290273156764



ueber dem buy-it-now button hat mein finger gestern abend eine ganze weile gekreist. aber ich mag stahl ja eigentlich gar nicht 

carsten


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. November 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ueber dem buy-it-now button hat mein finger gestern abend eine ganze weile gekreist. aber ich mag stahl ja eigentlich gar nicht
> 
> carsten



... das solltest Du Dir vllt. nochmal anders überlegen, hm?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike24 (10. November 2008)

Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> Ja der Wahnsinn, und jetzt kommt vom Verkäufer für 18,-Euro ein Satz oder besser 2 Sätze M900 Bremsen dazu



So ist es, das Päckchen kam heute bei mir an und bis auf den vielen Dreck waren so gut wie keine Kratzer dran und alle Deacels vollständig erhalten
 Also alles in allem für 18 ne STI und einen kommpletten Satz Cantis der Innbegriff des Schnäppchens

Stephan


----------



## elsepe (10. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140279317445&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

sind solche nicht letztens bei ebay für 30+ und im forum für 20 weggegangen?


----------



## insanerider (10. November 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140279317445&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
> 
> sind solche nicht letztens bei ebay für 30+ und im forum für 20 weggegangen?



na für 30 hab ich noch einen satz am rad der gattin...tausch gegen daumies möglich


----------



## Zaskar1998 (12. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300270511903&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## Briggtopp (12. November 2008)

Ich auch, hab echt gepennt bei dem Teil:


----------



## felixdelrio (12. November 2008)




----------



## elsepe (12. November 2008)

schon schade vor allen auch für den verkäufer 30 -40 euro hätt er doch sicher für haben können.

seb


----------



## rockhopper.comp (12. November 2008)

zaskar1998 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&rd=1&item=300270511903&sspagename=strk:mewa:it&ih=020



 Hat ein Kollege für mich ergattert!  Schätze mal, da ist das ein oder andere Bier fällig


----------



## tomasius (12. November 2008)

> Hat ein Kollege für mich ergattert!  Schätze mal, da ist das ein oder andere Bier fällig



Glückwunsch! Bei dem Bier bin ich dabei und werde ihn dir abschwatzen. 

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, bring mal ruhig den Specialized Crossroads mit.  

Schönen Abend, wir sehen uns! 

Tom


----------



## BonelessChicken (17. November 2008)

Aufwachen Leute!
GT Team Avalanche in anscheinend sehr gutem Zustand für 22,50...
War halt nur Selbstabholung in Heilbronn.
Gut, anderer Sattel und Lenker und dann passt's .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verwurster (17. November 2008)

der besitzer wird sehr traurig sein


----------



## kailinds (17. November 2008)

Sehr guenstiger Mongoose Amplifier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120329746779


----------



## divergent! (17. November 2008)

ach das ist ärgerlich...aber der versendet ja auch nicht


----------



## TigersClaw (17. November 2008)

Selbst schuld würde ich sagen, das schränkt den Käuferpreis doch arg ein.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. November 2008)

rockhopper.comp schrieb:


> Hat ein Kollege für mich ergattert!  Schätze mal, da ist das ein oder andere Bier fällig



Verdammt.  *den hätte ich auch für den Preis genommen*selbst schuld* deshalb: er sei Dir gegönnt*


----------



## elsepe (18. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170277100109&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## kailinds (18. November 2008)

Nicht in super Zustand aber...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220310599313


----------



## verwurster (19. November 2008)

Schaut aus als wäre er tatsächlich benutzt worden und hing nicht nur an der Wand. Schrecklich....


----------



## zingel (19. November 2008)

kailinds schrieb:


> Nicht in super Zustand aber...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220310599313



dir ist die nachgeschweisste Stelle aber schon aufgefallen..? ohne Wärmebehandlung ist er da recht weich und da die Stelle ohnehin recht hoch belastet ist, dürfte er da reissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stratege-0815 (19. November 2008)

kailinds schrieb:


> Nicht in super Zustand aber...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220310599313



Und nicht zu vergessen die Innenlagerachse fehlt, also noch eine Baustelle.


----------



## verwurster (19. November 2008)

naja hatte eh ne furchtbare farbe


----------



## tonicbikes (19. November 2008)

der war nun schon zum 2.Mal  drin, so etwas sollte man(n) nicht unterstützen, 
da könnte ich immer :kotz:


----------



## andy1 (19. November 2008)

eine schöne Farbe 

beim ersten Mal ist er für 550 wohl nicht abgenommen worden.
Komischerweise steht beim 2. mal nichts von halbierten Versandkosten


----------



## badbushido (24. November 2008)

Schwarze XT Bremse 0.99$


----------



## kailinds (26. November 2008)

Hi-E Naben für 1992 Klein "Ultra Light" Gruppe

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220315816316

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220315792932

Habe diese niemals vorher gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (26. November 2008)

kailinds schrieb:


> Hi-E Naben für 1992 Klein "Ultra Light" Gruppe
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220315816316
> 
> ...



question from a member:

The Hi-e was made by HUGI in switzerland, hope that helps.




carsten


----------



## könni__ (30. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280288231781
Das ist doch kein Stahl oder -
egal aber der war eh zu gross.


----------



## verwurster (30. November 2008)

Sieht für meinen geschmack schon nach Stahl aus


----------



## andy1 (30. November 2008)

könni schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280288231781
> Das ist doch kein Stahl oder -
> egal aber der war eh zu gross.



sieht eher aus wie Titan, siehe auch die Alu-Hülse im Sattelrohr. Kenn ich nicht von Stahlrahmen.
Auch die Schweissnähte sind einen kleinen Tick zu fein - meine ich.

Toll, gerade wo das Ausfallende ist ist dieses blöde ebay-"Wassereichen" drinne


----------



## Protorix (30. November 2008)

das könnte schon titan sein, zumindest habe ich ihn auch noch beobachtet als er noch auf 30 euro stand ....


----------



## roesli (1. Dezember 2008)

Nicht ultraklassisch, aber in der direkten Nachfolge. Und schweinebillig:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280287488805&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123

WTB Momentum Steuerlager für EUR 3.50


----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. Dezember 2008)

den gibts hier recht günstig:

http://cgi.ebay.de/WTB-MOMENTUM-1-1...56194QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## CarstenB (1. Dezember 2008)

Matze010 schrieb:


> den gibts hier recht günstig:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/WTB-MOMENTUM-1-1...56194QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



na, schau nochmal genau hin 

carsten


----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. Dezember 2008)

warum? wegen schwarz ausverkauft?


----------



## CarstenB (1. Dezember 2008)

Matze010 schrieb:


> warum? wegen schwarz ausverkauft?



ich glaub das sind nicht die gleichen modelle. wtb fertigt die ja immer noch aber halt in taiwan und anscheinend recht bescheidene qualitaet. genau wie die taiwan wtb naben sind die billig und aus gutem grund.
roesli meint, dass der fuer 3.50e noch ein "echter" usa wtb ist und der direkte nachfolger von dem wtb king. ich kann das nicht bestaetigen da ich mich zu wenig damit auskenne aber sehe schon unterschiede (form des druckrings und unten halt auch der gummiring). der mag bei dem anderen aber einfach auf dem foto fehlen. ist auf jeden fall tricky und man muss gut hinschauen, wenn man die "guten alten" naben und steuersaetze erhaschen will. details sind sicher in den katalogen auf mtb-kataloge.de zu erkennen.

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (8. Dezember 2008)

Das ging mir durch die Lappen, während ich mich im flickr-account von Ersatzspeiche gerfragt habe, ob es sich hierbei um Gary Fisher handle.


----------



## elsepe (8. Dezember 2008)

und ..... ist er es?


----------



## badbushido (9. Dezember 2008)

Der würde sich nie an die Eastcoast vorwagen


----------



## SCM (10. Dezember 2008)

AAARGH!!!


----------



## Marm (10. Dezember 2008)

5Min too late http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260328525081&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## Protorix (10. Dezember 2008)

exakt diesen link mit der RaceFace Kurbel haett eihc jetzt auch gepostet, ich war nicht zu spät sondern an der Uni und habe mich auf euch ... verlassen ... und dachte ... wird eh kein schnäppchen 
AR***Aufreissen


----------



## flott.weg (10. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Tal...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

25 Euro fürn GT......."sofort-kauf".


----------



## badbushido (10. Dezember 2008)

SCM schrieb:


> AAARGH!!!








Aus welchem Jahr sind die Dinger?


----------



## Protorix (10. Dezember 2008)

vom design her wie atlanta 96


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (10. Dezember 2008)

verdammt, warum habe ich das Projektmeeting auf die Uhrzeit gelegt: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260328525081&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016




Edit: @marm/protorix: Har Har, war wenigstens nicht allein


----------



## bonebreaker666 (11. Dezember 2008)

Voll die Uhrzeit verpeilt gestern abend...alles nur wegen Wäsche aufhängen...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190270616720&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## SCM (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, von welchem Baujahr die Gabel ist, aber der Preis ist doch völlig unabhängig davon ein Witz, oder?

Bergman Carbon


----------



## subi555 (14. Dezember 2008)

ja ja das kommt davon wenn man am Telefonieren ist, hätte sie doch so dringend gebraucht....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190272444417&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=009


----------



## juweb (15. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110320005234

durchaus fair, von mir schlicht vergessen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (15. Dezember 2008)

juweb schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110320005234
> 
> durchaus fair, von mir schlicht vergessen


 
...ist aber in gute Hände gekommen 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (15. Dezember 2008)

badbushido schrieb:


> Aus welchem Jahr sind die Dinger?



Ich habe sie '96 gekauft. Ob sie vorher schon auf dem Markt waren, weiß ich nicht. Jetzt hängen sie ziemlich verbeult im Keller. Die Teile waren ziemlich weich, insbesondere bei Matsch konnte man das Alu beim Bremsen förmlich wegfliegen sehen. Trotzdem finde ich die Felgen immer noch zum Anbeissen. Das Zentrieren war wegen des weichen Materials und der fehlenden Ösen auch akustisch ein Horror, ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass ich die Nippel einfach durchs Alu drehe. Trotzdem finde ich die Felgen immer noch zum Anbeissen - auch wenn ich sie heute wohl nicht mehr gewickelt einspeichen würde...Gewickelte Speichen in Hochprofilfelgen - das sah aus...


----------



## juweb (17. Dezember 2008)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...ist aber in gute Hände gekommen
> 
> Gruß
> Micha



Sicher sogar in die besseren...


----------



## andreashaase (18. Dezember 2008)

Ein wenig ärgere ich mich schon:

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-M-900...temQQimsxZ20081216?IMSfp=TL081216123005r11187


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. Dezember 2008)

so eine sch .... aber auch.

und dabei wollte ich den "XT Fahrradrahmen" unbedingt

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220329300340

verkäufer hatte überhaupt keine ahnung. seeehr merkwürdig.




und so habe ich das rad fertig aufgebaut vor mir gesehn:

http://www.germans-cycles.de/images/wir/his_gr/img018_gr.jpg


----------



## elsepe (21. Dezember 2008)

da hat der verkÃ¤ufer aber verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤ssig viel glÃ¼ck gehabt hÃ¤tt auch ne 30â¬ geschichte werden kÃ¶nnen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. Dezember 2008)

der verkäufer hat bestimmt auch nur mit 30 euro gerechnet.


----------



## carloni (21. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220329300340&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=012

Habe ihn mir gerade "aktiv" durch Lappen gehen lassen, einerseits schade, doch andererseits traue ich den Stahlgeschichten nicht mehr so sehr, da sind schnell mal 200 Euro für eine vorher nicht sichtbare Rahmeninstandsetzung versenkt, und dem Tretlagerbild nach zu urteilen, könnte da durchaus ein Risiko sitzen.


----------



## mini.tom (21. Dezember 2008)

na die hätte auch gerne genohmen - wenn sie nur nicht so schnell brechen oder reißen würden 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180314586407&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
habe aber sehr schlechte erfahrungen mit der kurbel in der praxis gehabt 
und schon wieder was für´s showbike 
mfg
tom


----------



## CarstenB (21. Dezember 2008)

Matze010 schrieb:


> so eine sch .... aber auch.
> 
> und dabei wollte ich den "XT Fahrradrahmen" unbedingt
> 
> ...



****, den haette ich auch wirklich gerne genommen.

carsten


----------



## olli (21. Dezember 2008)

Matze010 schrieb:


> so eine sch .... aber auch.
> 
> und dabei wollte ich den "XT Fahrradrahmen" unbedingt
> 
> ...



Da waren sogar Typen wie ich dran, die nie mehr was kaufen wolten. 
Aber über 200.-, bei solch einer seltsamen Beschreibung und ungewissem Zustand? Nö, ich will ja eh nix mehr kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (21. Dezember 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Da waren sogar Typen wie ich dran, die nie mehr was kaufen wolten.
> Aber über 200.-, bei solch einer seltsamen Beschreibung und ungewissem Zustand? Nö, ich will ja eh nix mehr kaufen.



stimmt, ich auch. Und kaufen will ich ja auch nix mehr...


----------



## cibi (21. Dezember 2008)

Nagelneue Nitto Stütze für 2.-


----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2008)

großartig. tolles kino. da kündige ich noch an dass ich unbedingt mitbieten werde uns seis als tauschobjekt, und dann verpennen ich das ende... 

das wiesmann hier ausm forum inkl pace, king, tune, xtr umwerfer und wie brake satz für 350e....


----------



## verwurster (23. Dezember 2008)

Was ist án dem Germans Rad so besonderes? Das ist doch der Radladen hier bei mir in Heidelberg oder?


----------



## zingel (23. Dezember 2008)

lol


----------



## badbushido (23. Dezember 2008)

cibi schrieb:


> Nagelneue Nitto Stütze für 2.-



Ist 28.6
Suchst du tatsächlich so eine?


----------



## CarstenB (23. Dezember 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> Was ist án dem Germans Rad so besonderes? Das ist doch der Radladen hier bei mir in Heidelberg oder?



ja. german hat frueh mit carbon experimentiert, daher die fliessenden und exotischen formen 

such mal nach germans batbike. ist leider nicht mehr viel zu finden seit marc seine bilder raus genommen hat. das hat google gefunden aber hier im forum sollte auch noch was rumgeistern. besonders? ich finde schon







edit, das oben ist von manic und das ist das degersche






gruss, carsten


----------



## elsepe (23. Dezember 2008)

der rahmen ist schon schick--- aber der röhrenverstärker im hintergrund auch.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (23. Dezember 2008)

trotzdem finde ich das ganze schon sehr merkwürdig. der verkäufer hatte absolut keinen plan von mountainbikes. und er hat sich beim anbieten alles anderes, als mühe gegeben. er hat fast eine woche gebraucht, um auf meine mail zu antworten, in der ich nach den maßen gefragt habe. und die maßangaben stimmen bestimmt vorne und hinten nicht.


auf der anderen seite konnte man wieder mal feststellen, daß bei ebay die zeit der (großen) schnäpchen vorbei ist. selbst eine miserable artikelbezeichnung/ artikelbeschreibung konnte nicht daran hindern, daß  der rahmen von genügent leuten gefunden und entsprechende summen geboten wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (23. Dezember 2008)

Matze010 schrieb:


> auf der anderen seite konnte man wieder mal feststellen, daß bei ebay die zeit der (großen) schnäpchen vorbei ist. selbst eine miserable artikelbezeichnung/ artikelbeschreibung konnte nicht daran hindern, daß  der rahmen von genügent leuten gefunden und entsprechende summen geboten wurden.



ich wuerde das schon noch als schnaeppchen bezeichnen. ich haette zumindest deutlich mehr geboten wenn ich einen brauchbaren eindruck vom verkaeufer und artikel bekommen haette. vielleicht liest der aktuelle besitzer ja mit 

carsten


----------



## Deleted 30552 (23. Dezember 2008)

... wenn der rahmen nicht verzogen bzw. gebrochen ist. und wenn nicht geklaut wurde.


----------



## rasaldul (23. Dezember 2008)

vom batbike gibt's nur in etwa 80 stück, gebaut zwischen 89-92 (oder vielleicht 93). eigentlich rarer als ein cunningham racer o.ä. - nur leider nicht so innovativ für die damalige zeit 

hier noch (mit eigentlich der falschen gabel):






mein ehemals schwarzes war äusserlich auf den ersten blick auch ok, aber im endeffekt eine neubeschichtung unumgänglich - KÖNNTE auch bei dem auf ebay so sein.


----------



## verwurster (24. Dezember 2008)

entschuldige bitte mein frevelhaftes nichtwissen zingel, und danke für die aufklärung CarstenB. ich wusste nicht das der germans eine kleine berühmtheit zu sein scheint 
schöne räder verkauft er heute immernoch.
hat der carbonrahmen eigentlich auch gut gehalten? sieht etwas seltsam aus mit dem dünnen oberrohr


----------



## CarstenB (24. Dezember 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> hat der carbonrahmen eigentlich auch gut gehalten? sieht etwas seltsam aus mit dem dünnen oberrohr



das war ein scherz. ist stahl, fillet-brazed.

carsten


----------



## verwurster (24. Dezember 2008)

mensch ihr dürft doch nen unwissenden net so verarschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (24. Dezember 2008)

lol zum 2.



verwurster schrieb:


> entschuldige bitte mein frevelhaftes nichtwissen zingel


papperlapapp ...da gibt's doch nix zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. Dezember 2008)

wir warten immer noch darauf, daß sich der käufer outet !!!


----------



## boschi (28. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260335939105

Ich kann es nicht fassen... Mein scheiß Internet war wieder mal zu langsam.


----------



## Levi Strauss (28. Dezember 2008)

sei froh was willste damit ?


----------



## boschi (28. Dezember 2008)

fahre die schon seit 96. bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. meine alten waren nur kurz vor durch;-) und da man die felgen ja nicht mehr wechseln kann brauch ich halt neue.


----------



## KIV (28. Dezember 2008)

Also mal ehrlich, bei solch (absichtlich) unvollständigen Beschreibungen kann man schon n geklautes Bike vermuten.
Evtl wollte der Verkäufer verhindern, dass das Rad auf gängige Suchbegriffe gefunden wurd. Jemand, der es schafft ein Bike zu zerlegen, sollte auch nen Aufkleber ablesen können!
Ist nur ne Vermutung, kann auch alles anders sein...

Beste Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Nikki77 (28. Dezember 2008)

...es gibt welche denen ist es egal wieviel Geld sie dafür noch bekommen können. Hinter der Auktion " mountenbike abzugeben" versteckte sich ein Rocky Mountain Vertex T.O. mit Race face Kurbeln, Stütze und Vorbau sowie der kompletten Magura Anniversary. Hab es für 134 Euro ersteigert. Das Teil war wie neu und die Rechnung habe ich auch mitbekommen.


----------



## KIV (28. Dezember 2008)

Wie gesagt: "Kann ja auch anders sein." Glückwunsch zu dem Schnäppchen!
Meine eigene Erfahrung ist leider, dass in der Bucht viel geklauter Kram unterwegs ist. Ich bin mit meiner Versandapotheke trotz Kreditauskunft und Scoring mehrfach Opfer von "Käufern" geworden, die nen falschen Namen angeben, nicht bezahlten und anschliessend die Ware bei ebay verhökern. Mittlerweile haben wir unser Controlling in dem Bereich verbessert, aber die Erfahrungen waren bitter. Unsere Kreditauskunftei kann ein Lied davon singen, wie tricky manche betrügen...

Beste Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Dezember 2008)

nun hörte der verkäufer auch noch auf den türischen vornamen metin... 

also ich denke, daß genügend leute aus dem forum die auktion, trotz fehlender artikelbezeichnung, gefunden, mitverfolgt und geboten haben. 

und wenn ich über 200 euro biete, möchte ich klarheit über den zustand des rahmens und die rahmengröße haben. beides war nicht gegeben. und auch die kommunikation mit dem verkäufer hat nicht funktioniert. insofern würde ich den verkaufspreis nicht als schnäppchen bezeichnen, schon eher ein kauf mit großem risiko. 

wenn ich der käufer wäre, würde ich den rahmen persönlich abholen.


----------



## mubi (29. Dezember 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (30. Dezember 2008)

... ob metin oder matze ist doch eigentlich egal, gell? ich bin bisher eher von matthias, heinz und klaus beschissen worden


----------



## KIV (30. Dezember 2008)

Mein größter "Beschei55er" ist ein Daniel mit Hochschulabschluß aus Berlin!
Der sitzt jetzt im Knast...

Bei Nachdenkproblemen hilft dieser Song manchmal weiter:
http://www.dietotenhosen.de/veroeff...?text=alben/kreuzzug/cd1/fuenf_vor_zwoelf.php

Guten Rutsch schonmal!
Stefan


----------



## verwurster (30. Dezember 2008)

ah berliner *mit dem finger zeig*


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Dezember 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> ah berliner *mit dem finger zeig*


----------



## KIV (30. Dezember 2008)

Das muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen, oder?!

Nee, der ist sicher nicht aussm Forum. Hoffentlich...



Abgesehen davon, lasst uns mal wieder zum Topic zurückkommen.

Mein Fazit:
"Augen auf beim Räderkauf!"


Rutscht gut rein!
Stefan


----------



## badbushido (30. Dezember 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... ob metin oder matze ist doch eigentlich egal, gell? ich bin bisher eher von matthias, heinz und klaus beschissen worden



Meiner hiess Bernd, auch aus Berlin wenn ich mich richtig entsinne.


----------



## Ketterechts (30. Dezember 2008)

badbushido schrieb:


> Meiner hiess Bernd, auch aus Berlin wenn ich mich richtig entsinne.



Ich glaube da sind wir wohl vom selben BERND D / Berlin verarscht worden


----------



## mini.tom (30. Dezember 2008)

oh ja den kennen hier so einige - ich auch - läuft der noch frei rum ???
nur mal so als info 
mfg
tom


----------



## maka82 (30. Dezember 2008)

wo wir gerade dabei sind: hat jemand ne Telefonnr oder Adresse von DasletzteRaven?? Warte seit nem Monat auf ne Lieferung und wurde des öfteren vertröstet
maka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (31. Dezember 2008)

Oh da sind aber einige übel abgeZOCKT worden....
Naja die Ziegen brauchen eben ihr Futter. 
Good Luck


----------



## mini.tom (31. Dezember 2008)

maka82 schrieb:


> wo wir gerade dabei sind: hat jemand ne Telefonnr oder Adresse von DasletzteRaven?? Warte seit nem Monat auf ne Lieferung und wurde des öfteren vertröstet
> maka



melde dich mal per pn bei mir - kann dir helfen - muss jetzt aber ins bett 
bis morgen 
mfg
tom


----------



## felixdelrio (31. Dezember 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ich glaube da sind wir wohl vom selben BERND D / Berlin verarscht worden



Ja, den kenn ich auch. Der hatte mal 14 Monate mein Boulder


----------



## LockeTirol (6. Januar 2009)

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Topic zurück zu kommen: So ein Scheiß, 2 Minuten zu spät daheim, und das wegen Familienkaffetrinkenblabla...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Manitou-Answer-F...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318

auf jeden Fall hätte ich so ein gern. Wenn jemand so eine über hat, könnte er mich ziemlich glücklich machen


----------



## maxim-DD (6. Januar 2009)

meiner heist auch bert, wohnt in dresden, ist aber auch öffters in berlin unterwegs.

aber vornamen sind doch nur schall und rauch!

mein B. hat gleich am 01.01.2009 ne anzeige von mir erhalten, wegen meinem 96`KLEIN Pulse II und 560 LX Kurbelset.

hab das auch gleich nem kumpel geschrieben, der ist gleich am nächsten tage gegangen und hat auch ne anzeige, wegen seiner Rock Shocks DiskBrake anlage gemacht.

er würde am liebsten mit nem grösseren MINERAL aus irgendeiner erdgeschichte vorbei gehen und sein zeug so ganz unproblematisch abholen.

aber ich bin mir sicher wir finden noch mehr "opfer".

gruss maxim-DD

DasletzteRaven : vom namen her würde ich ja sagen, dieser B. ist oder hat was mit Cannondale zu tun


----------



## Serotta (12. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320329868581
Ritchey Cantigegenhalter neu für 3,83 Euro - geht auch schon mal für ein vielfaches dessen weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (12. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200296415175&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

Leider zu spät nach hause gekommen...


----------



## bike24 (12. Januar 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200296415175&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010
> 
> Leider zu spät nach hause gekommen...



Waren das nicht diese Kirk Magnesium-Rahmen? Wenn ja, ist das ein echt geiles Teil, warscheinlich etwas schwer, aber echt mal was anderes.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (12. Januar 2009)

Yep, dat war so einer...hätte sich gut an der Wohnzimmerwand gemacht


----------



## elsepe (13. Januar 2009)

hab auch überlegt aber leider kein versand. wenn nicht zum fahren das als kleiner gag im osterfeuer.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (13. Januar 2009)

Der hätte auch versendet, hatte vorher mal nachgefragt...nu is aber auch egal.


----------



## andy2 (13. Januar 2009)

leuts ich bin immer fuer klare worte auch ueber menschen aber hier geht gerade einiges durcheinander das kann und boeses blut geben


----------



## one.nomad (18. Januar 2009)

zwar ueberhaupt nich klassik aber sensationell ******** gelaufen ... 10% des ungefaehren neupreises...bitter...Truvativ Elita


----------



## zaskar-le (18. Januar 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> ...aber sensationell ******** gelaufen ... 10% des ungefaehren neupreises...bitter...



...ich glaub' da bin ich immer noch Spitzenreiter mit EUR 3,54 für eine neue Roox / 29,4


----------



## BonelessChicken (19. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...ich glaub' da bin ich immer noch Spitzenreiter mit EUR 3,54 für eine neue Roox / 29,4



Nope, auf e... DE gab es vor ca. einem halben Jahr einen 1" Ibis Titanvorbau mit 150mm Länge (wenn das so stimmte, denke er war kürzer), der im Titel original als "No Name Titanvorbau" beschrieben wurde (weil keine Aufkleber mehr drauf waren) für keine 10 Euro.
Ich Vollhonk hatte das Ding jeden Tag angeschaut - und am Auktionstag habe ich dann aber nur noch (blöd) geschaut, allerdings zu spät .


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Januar 2009)

ist mir leider nicht durch die lappen gegangen. 
dazu hatte ich nicht einmal die möglichkeit. 
diese sturen engländer,warum wollen die nicht versenden? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250360070077&mfe=sidebar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (26. Januar 2009)

Für umgerechnet 13 Euro hätte ich diesen Syncros-Vorbau trotz der etwas dürftigen Beschreibung auch genommen....


----------



## elsepe (30. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130282530388&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003 

da lag ich leider schon grunzend auf dem sofa. antibiotika und ne klitzekleine flasche bier haben mich doch zu doll ausgeknippst.


----------



## roesli (31. Januar 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130282530388&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003
> 
> da lag ich leider schon grunzend auf dem sofa. antibiotika und ne klitzekleine flasche bier haben mich doch zu doll ausgeknippst.



Gute Besserung & Prost  
Ansonsten ist's nicht so tragisch, denn so ein Schalter lohnt sich höchstens als lustiges, zeitlich beschränktes Experiment. 

Falls Du aber sowas doch mal ausprobieren willst -> pm. Ich hätt da allenfalls was für Dich...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (5. Februar 2009)

Vor lauter Wohnung umräumen schon wieder einen verpasst: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220348768856&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## stylzdavis (10. Februar 2009)

Tja, das kommt davon wenn man nicht international verschickt....
Hätte ich gern genommen für den Preis 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320337646660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## mini.tom (11. Februar 2009)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Tja, das kommt davon wenn man nicht international verschickt....
> Hätte ich gern genommen für den Preis
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320337646660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011



da gebe ich dir 100% recht 
mfg
tom


----------



## bonebreaker666 (11. Februar 2009)

Bloß weil die plötzlich nochmal mein Passwort haben wollten...um vielleicht 2sec verpasst-> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180326767807&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## tonicbikes (11. Februar 2009)

krass, das hat sich ja für den Verkäufer gelohnt!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. Februar 2009)

merkwürdig. die hab ich gar nicht gesehn ... 

und dabei suche ich regelmäßig nach control tech bei ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (12. Februar 2009)

Dann hättest du vielleicht auch mal nach "controltech" anstatt "control tech" suchen müssen...
eBlöd hat da in seiner Search-Engine sowieso einige Schwachstellen und es ist mehr oder weniger Glück, ob alle Artikel zu den entsprechenden Suchwörtern ausgespuckt werden...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## trinkdöner (12. Februar 2009)

ja ich habe beides "controltech" UND "control tech" in meiner suchliste, auch ich hab die nicht angezeigt bekommen!
Das ist ja hart!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (12. Februar 2009)

...is eh egal, brauch kein Mensch so ein Maß 

Micha


----------



## wtb_rider (12. Februar 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...is eh egal, brauch kein Mensch so ein Maß
> 
> Micha



du meinst wohl das nur alu so ein maß hat, aber da hast du dich geschnitten. ich sach nur mein wtb hat 31,8.
und ich weiss genau das du dich jetzt mit " na sag ich doch 31,6 braucht keiner rausreden willst"
sie mal lieber zu das wir die räder mit 25,4 mal wieder ausm winterschlaf holen.


----------



## Deleted138355 (12. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270343711578

leider zu weit weg


----------



## trinkdöner (12. Februar 2009)

und meine schwester wohnt daaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightning666 (13. Februar 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> ja ich habe beides "controltech" UND "control tech" in meiner suchliste, auch ich hab die nicht angezeigt bekommen!
> Das ist ja hart!



Zurecht hast du sie nicht angezeigt bekommen... 

Richig wäre "controltech" ODER "control tech"


----------



## trinkdöner (13. Februar 2009)

<Klugscheissmodus>
Man achte auf den Kontext der Verknüpfung ...
</Klugscheissmodus>


----------



## lightning666 (13. Februar 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> <Klugscheissmodus>
> Man achte auf den Kontext der Verknüpfung ...
> </Klugscheissmodus>



Ahh... 

Mit anderer Betonung ergibts nen anderen Sinn


----------



## stylzdavis (15. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170300802905&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

Bike-Tech Japy
Den hätte ich schon gern gehabt.
93 hab ich mir bei meinem Händler die Nase am Schaufenster plattgedrückt, bin jeden Tag daran vorbeigekommen. Sollte 2890DM kosten, fand ich schon recht viel für ein LX Bike, war damals finanziell unerreichbar.
Ist aber ein echter optischer Leckerbissen mit der schwarzen LX Gruppe.

20 Euronen zu wenig geboten.... War aber auch mein Limit
Wie hoch ist wohl die Chance so einen nochmal zu bekommen bei weltweit 100 Stück? Wohl eher gering 
Schönen Sonntag
Stylz


----------



## Deleted 30552 (15. Februar 2009)

und ich habe 30 euro zu wenig geboten 

aber ich ärgere mich schon eher, daß ich den NOS Klein Fervor Rahmen vom gleichen Verkäufer letzte woche nicht ersteigern konnte


----------



## BonelessChicken (15. Februar 2009)

Hätte meinereiner sich nicht so spät zum Biken aufgerafft, wären diese wunderschönen sehr gut erhaltenen schwarzen Cook E-Cranks inkl. Synchros Crank-o-matics für schlappe 104,53 meine gewesen 

Aber wenigstens war die Tour schön


----------



## stefan9113 (15. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich hab die Bilder in groß gesehen, sie froh, das du biken warst .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## goegolo (15. Februar 2009)

Nicht durch die Lappen, aber dank stringenter Artikelbeschreibung durch die Lachmuskeln gegangen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270337498008&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

"Diamond Back Response Sport
in blau
das Fahrrad ist komplett

auf den vorderen Stangen (die das Vorderrad halten) befinden sich 2 Aufkleber
auf denen steht
Rock Shox und Quader 10

Bremsen befinden sich beide am Lenker
Klingel funktioniert
21 Gang - Schaltung
Vorrichtung für Geschwindigkeitsmesser vorhanden
auf dem Sattel steht Avenir

an den Pedalen befindet sich ein abstehendes Eck damit man
einen Gummi rannmachen kann für den besseren halt
keine Lichter vorhanden, die kann man leicht Nachrüsten

Reifen:
auf den Reifen steht 26x2.1 <--- Rear Front --->
Nylon
Mountain Bike
Off the Road Inflatet to 35 P.S.I.
On the Road Inflated to 65 P.S.I.
SS-82-03
Profiltiefe ca 0,5cm
Durchmesser des ganzen Reifens ca 64cm

Zustand: sehr gut"

Dafür wurden 101 geboten, wobei die Anhängerkupplung mit keinem Wort erwähnt wurde


----------



## robbitobbi (15. Februar 2009)

die Zeit verpennt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190284877833

hätte ich doch so gut für mein "neues" Attitude gebraucht......

Naja, abwarten...


----------



## trinkdöner (15. Februar 2009)

ich lag 76 Cent drunter ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (15. Februar 2009)

na, da hat dein attitude aber glueck gehabt 

allein der gedanke, so billigen modernen taiwan kram an ein altes attitude zu bauen ist frevel... und so ein teil gehoert nun wirklich nicht in dieses forum.

carsten


`


----------



## Hellspawn (16. Februar 2009)

Kurbelstern für Cannondale (jaja, das böse Wort), um Sekunden verpennt. Wenn er blos nicht so billig geblieben wäre 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150326339227


----------



## shanesimons (16. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte schon das erste Gebot abgegeben und verpennt nochmal zu erhöhen deshalb für 50 Cent mehr weg.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380103987806

Das sind wohlgemerkt zwei Reifen!!


----------



## Zaskar1998 (17. Februar 2009)

. . . http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150324908755&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## bonebreaker666 (17. Februar 2009)

^^Da hätt' ich mir gestern Abend auch am liebsten in den Hintern gebissen


----------



## Ketterechts (21. Februar 2009)

Das - http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120376134314&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:DE:1123 - passt doch schon hier rein - oder ?


----------



## elsepe (21. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270343166059&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

nicht das ich den bmx kram gebrauchen kann. aber so als teil der altersversorgung in den keller gepackt....


----------



## roesli (23. Februar 2009)

Eine Edco Triple in schwarz & neu und für nur wenig mehr als 20 Euro


----------



## sebse (23. Februar 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Eine Edco Triple in schwarz & neu und für nur wenig mehr als 20 Euro



man roesli das du in die wunde auch noch reintreten musst  - ich hab leider auch zu spät wieder reingeschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (26. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380105251368&mfe=sidebar


----------



## Tommi74 (26. Februar 2009)

sebse schrieb:


> man roesli das du in die wunde auch noch reintreten musst  - ich hab leider auch zu spät wieder reingeschaut



Findet ihr die so toll? Soll ich mal in den Keller gehen? Ich bin mir sicher ich hatte mal 2 Sätze davon, auch NOS. Kann sein dass ich vor 3 Jahren mal einen auf Ebay verschleudert habe....mein gott ich muss mal aufräumen.


----------



## trinkdöner (26. Februar 2009)

Tommi, ein Foto von Deinem Keller würde mich brennend interessieren!!! ;-)


----------



## Syborg (26. Februar 2009)

ich wäre Dir beim aus- äh aufräumen des Kellers behilflich


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Februar 2009)

die hab ich noch vergessen.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180330209206&mfe=sidebar


----------



## kadaverfleisch (26. Februar 2009)

Argh, wenn man nicht sofort zuschlägt hat man verloren:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180331994323&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

Ich könnt mich wohin beißen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (26. Februar 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Argh, wenn man nicht sofort zuschlägt hat man verloren:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180331994323&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
> 
> ...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (26. Februar 2009)

Vertippt, deswegen zu langsam...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320342012888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## roesli (3. März 2009)

Ein Schwinn Homegrown Steel von 1997 für umgerechnet weniger als 8 Euro....

Der Rahmen müsste noch in den USA geschweisst worden sein, bei den Leuten, die heute Gunnar Cycles bauen. Nicht, dass der bei mir auch noch Platz und Verwendung gehabt hätte, aber ist ein hübscher Rahmen, der sich in mancher Klassiker-Sammlung gut gemacht hätte. Und bei dem Preis hätte sich sicher noch ein Plätzchen finden lassen...


----------



## felixdelrio (3. März 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Vertippt, deswegen zu langsam...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320342012888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011



Ich benutze immer einen Sniper mit 3s Vorlaufzeit. Klappt fast immer ...

http://www.gixen.com
http://www.bidnip.com


----------



## chowi (3. März 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ich benutze immer einen Sniper mit 3s Vorlaufzeit. Klappt fast immer ...
> 
> http://www.gixen.com
> http://www.bidnip.com



Ja leider geht das nur mit DSL, 
hier aufm Dorf und ISDN (ja sowas gibts es noch) 
kämpft man noch wie ein Mann...
Gruß chowi


----------



## muttipullover (3. März 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Argh, wenn man nicht sofort zuschlägt hat man verloren:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180331994323&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
> 
> ...



Der hat doch noch ne Alternative am Start. Leider preislich über meinem Budget. http://cgi.ebay.de/IRC-GEO-CLAW-Lit...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Gruß Steffen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (3. März 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Der hat doch noch ne Alternative am Start. Leider preislich über meinem Budget. http://cgi.ebay.de/IRC-GEO-CLAW-Lit...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Gruß Steffen


 
...die sind keine Alternative zu den Ground Controls 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Raze (3. März 2009)

SCHNÄPPCHEN:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160317137884

Ich weis nicht, ob die Vorbauten etwas taugen, abe sie sehen sehr hochwertig aus.

Vielleicht taucht ja der eine odere andere wieder in der Bucht auf.

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## elsepe (3. März 2009)

falls die jemand aus dem forum hat: ich würd einen nehmen.

seb


----------



## roesli (3. März 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> SCHNÄPPCHEN:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160317137884
> 
> ...



Jaul! Der Preis wär sogar für einen Vorbau ein Hammerschnäppchen - mit Sicherheit einer der hübschesten Vorbauten überhaupt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (3. März 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ich benutze immer einen Sniper mit 3s Vorlaufzeit. Klappt fast immer ...
> 
> http://www.gixen.com


 
Stört Dich da nicht, das Du Dich auf dieser Seite mit Deinem ebay-Account einloggen musst? 
Alexander


----------



## CarstenB (3. März 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Ja leider geht das nur mit DSL,
> hier aufm Dorf und ISDN (ja sowas gibts es noch)
> kämpft man noch wie ein Mann...
> Gruß chowi



nee, eben genau andersrum. die sniper bieten ja fuer dich und deiner verbindung spielt da keine rolle. die sniper loggen sich fruehzeitig ein um sicher zu stellen, dass eine verbindung da ist. wenn sie probleme haben bekommst du eine email um ggf selbst noch bieten zu koennen. und dann bieten sie halt ueber eine ausreichend schnelle verbindung. gerade wenn man eine lahme und unzuverlaessige verbindung hat machen die sniper sinn.

carsten


----------



## kadaverfleisch (3. März 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> SCHNÄPPCHEN:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160317137884
> 
> ...


 


elsepe schrieb:


> falls die jemand aus dem forum hat: ich würd einen nehmen.
> 
> seb


 
Moin,
ich habe sie nicht gekauft, bin aber im Besitz eines Solchen der verkauft werden kann. 120mm 10° neu mit Einbauanleitung.

...ätt Kay, ich hoffe du hast ihn nicht kaputt gemacht 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## wtb_rider (3. März 2009)

türlich nicht, der liecht in bubblewrap verpackt in meinem vorbauten kartäng.
dann mach ick den schonmal reiseferich wa...


----------



## chowi (3. März 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> nee, eben genau andersrum. die sniper bieten ja fuer dich und deiner verbindung spielt da keine rolle. die sniper loggen sich fruehzeitig ein um sicher zu stellen, dass eine verbindung da ist. wenn sie probleme haben bekommst du eine email um ggf selbst noch bieten zu koennen. und dann bieten sie halt ueber eine ausreichend schnelle verbindung. gerade wenn man eine lahme und unzuverlaessige verbindung hat machen die sniper sinn.
> 
> carsten



Danke Carsten und ich war immer der Annahme, man muß die ganze Zeit online sein, damit es klappt, was ja bei ISDN heftige Kosten verursacht...
Gruß chowi


----------



## CarstenB (3. März 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Danke Carsten und ich war immer der Annahme, man muß die ganze Zeit online sein, damit es klappt, was ja bei ISDN heftige Kosten verursacht...
> Gruß chowi



kann gut sein, dass es solche sniper mal als programme fuer den eigenen rechner gab. zb der auf goofbay.com funktioniert prima und ist (noch) kostenfrei. oder www.esnipe.com . klar, man muss seine einlogdetails niederlegen aber bislang in sicher 5 jahren hab ich da nie probleme gehabt. nur wenn man das password aendert muss man es da auch aktualisieren.

maximalbetrag eingeben, bietzeit einstellen (wieviel sekunden vor schluss) und gut ist's. kein stress und keine zittrigen haende, keine bietschlachten und man kann die zeit mit schoeneren dingen verbringen. ist vor allem fuer auslaendische auktionen nett, die zu unwirtlichen zeiten enden.

gruss, carsten


----------



## Deleted 30552 (4. März 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Danke Carsten und ich war immer der Annahme, man muß die ganze Zeit online sein, damit es klappt, was ja bei ISDN heftige Kosten verursacht...
> Gruß chowi




ja, der rechner muß online sein! es gibt aber auch programme, die nach abgabe des geboten den rechner automatisch runter fahren. 

das doofe: früher hatte man mit diesen programmen einen echten vorteil gegenüber anderen bietern. aber heute benutzt doch fast jeder so etwas. es spielt sich alles in den letzten 10 sekunden ab. da explodiert der preis noch einmal richtig.


----------



## CarstenB (4. März 2009)

Matze010 schrieb:


> ja, der rechner muß online sein! es gibt aber auch programme, die nach abgabe des geboten den rechner automatisch runter fahren.
> 
> das doofe: früher hatte man mit diesen programmen einen echten vorteil gegenüber anderen bietern. aber heute benutzt doch fast jeder so etwas. es spielt sich alles in den letzten 10 sekunden ab. da explodiert der preis noch einmal richtig.



noe, muss er bei den online snipern nicht. die loggen sich fuer dich ein und bieten. einfach mal ausprobieren, das funktioniert wirklich und das schon lange. 

ist eigentlich besser fuer den kaeufer wenn alle ihre sniper frueh mit dem betrag laden, der ihnen das teil mit gesundem verstand maximal wert ist. unsinnige bietschlachten wider die vernunft kurz vor schluss bleiben so aus. aber kann jeder machen wie er/sie will. der vorteil fuer mich ist, dass ich kein risiko eingehe, das ende zu verpassen oder das technische probleme dazwischen kommen. der allergroesste teil der hier geposteten auktionen ist ja anscheinend durch sowas durch die lappen gegangen. 

carsten


----------



## andy1 (4. März 2009)

Ja, da hat der Carsten absolut recht!

Keine Aufregung mehr, man überlegt sich einen Preis, kann evtl zwischendrin nochmal nachschauen und korrigieren.
Kein unüberlegtes Bieten mehr...
Und sich drüber aufregen dass man das Teil dann doch nicht bekommen ist auch nicht mehr...
ausser wenn man mal nicht zwischendrin schaut und das Teil schon lange an der Schwelle der eigenen Höchstgrenze gedümpelt hat, dann ist klar dass es drüber geht.

Habe bei so manchem ein Schnäppchen gemacht wo ich einfach mal einen niedrigen nicht so ernsthaften Betrag eingegeben habe - z.B. letztens bei den Campa OR-Kurbeln wo ich nie damit gerechnet hätte dass die zu dem Preis weggehen.

Man wird ja auch zwischendrin benachrichtigt wenn das Teil vorher einen höheren Betrag hat, dann kann man den Vorgang löschen oder den Höchstbetrag korrigieren.

weitere Vorteile: Jetzt wo ich eine Woche weg war hat der Onlinesniper auch für mich geboten.
Und wenn in der Firma ebay gesperrt ist dann geht wohlmöglich die Sniperseite trotzdem, man kann korrigieren, den aktuellen Preis einsehen und der Sniper bietet obwohl man selbst nichts bei ebay machen kann (so wie bei mir - kann da höchstens noch bei ebay.fr nachschauen mit vielen Fehlerfenstern die ich noch wegklicken muss)

snip.pl funktioniert ganz gut, bei gewonnener Auktion kostet es allerdings ein paar Cent (aufladen per paypal möglich)
- man kann mit versch. Namen bieten
jetzt mal ein Nachteil:
- aus unerfindlichen Gründen funktioniert der bekannte Sniper in der ebay-Hauptzeit Sonntags von ca. 19:30 bis 21 Uhr nur schleppend - ich vermute gezielte Attacken auf den Server im Auftrag ven ebay oder sooo...
(dafür sind dann die Auktionen in der Zeit umsonst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiffmasterfive (4. März 2009)

Da kann man sich doch besser Schnapper Plus besorgen. Ich arbeite damit schon seit 2 Jahren. Man bezahlt einmalig 15,95 und bekommt immer die neusten Updates. Es ist auch möglich in USA, GB usw zu bieten! Der schnapper Weckt den PC und fährt in nach Gebot wieder runter. Ich bin damit voll Zufrieden!

GRuss Chris


----------



## shanesimons (4. März 2009)

Stiffmasterfive schrieb:


> Da kann man sich doch besser Schnapper Plus besorgen. Ich arbeite damit schon seit 2 Jahren. Man bezahlt einmalig 15,95 und bekommt immer die neusten Updates. Es ist auch möglich in USA, GB usw zu bieten! Der schnapper Weckt den PC und fährt in nach Gebot wieder runter. Ich bin damit voll Zufrieden!
> 
> GRuss Chris



Dafür muss der PC doch dann im Standbye sein, oder?


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (4. März 2009)

Joo, das tut Not!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (4. März 2009)

also ich kann das hier empfehlen! deutsch, einfach, übersichtlich, kostenlos

http://www.bid-o-matic.org/hp/


----------



## andy1 (4. März 2009)

Matze010 schrieb:


> also ich kann das hier empfehlen! deutsch, einfach, übersichtlich, kostenlos
> 
> http://www.bid-o-matic.org/hp/




Das biet-o-Matic-Programm hat bei mir nicht 100%ig funktioniert, war teils recht fehlerbehaftet, abhängig vom eingeschalteten Computer und man konnte nie sicher sein dass es das macht was man wollte.
Wenn der Computert schon lahmt und manchmal abstürzt dann hat man oft Pech gehabt.
Mag sein dass es jetzt besser ist.

Der Online-Sniper den ich benutze macht weit weniger Fehler und wenn man sich das mal ganz genau überlegt dann hat man die paar Cent Gebühren zigfach wieder raus durch mehr Zeit, eingesparte Mühen und Kosten. 
Und ich kann ihn von jedem Computer der Welt einfach aufrufen und bedienen. Sogar letzte Woche auf Malle . Mein Englisch muss ich auch nicht bemühen 

*Mir geht also nur noch was durch die Lappen wenn ich soviel nicht ausgeben wollte  - so wie es eben sein sollte *


----------



## stubenhocker (4. März 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> *Mir geht also nur noch was durch die Lappen wenn ich soviel nicht ausgeben wollte  - so wie es eben sein sollte *


 
...aber dem ist doch auch so ohne Biet-Programme, oder irre ich da?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (4. März 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ...aber dem ist doch auch so ohne Biet-Programme, oder irre ich da?!



Klar aber dann kannste nicht zur gleichen Zeit radfahren oder weggehen oder läßt dich bei den Bieterschlachten mitreißen! 
Manche brauchen halt das Herzklopfen dabei...


----------



## euphras (4. März 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ...aber dem ist doch auch so ohne Biet-Programme, oder irre ich da?!




Eigentlich nicht! Ich sehe auch keinen Bedarf für einen Bietagenten o. ä..


----------



## euphras (4. März 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> Klar aber dann kannste nicht zur gleichen Zeit radfahren oder weggehen!




Maximalsumme bieten, Rechner runterfahren und ab zum biken, solange keiner meine "Mondgebote" überbietet, gehören die Teile mir, auch ohne Anwesenheit.


----------



## farao (4. März 2009)

euphras schrieb:


> Maximalsumme bieten, Rechner runterfahren und ab zum biken, solange keiner meine "Mondgebote" überbietet, gehören die Teile mir, auch ohne Anwesenheit.


Davon abgesehen, ist es laut den AGB von ebay.de nicht verboten sniper zu nutzen? 
Ich will den Teufel ja nicht an die Wand malen, aber wenn ein unterlegener Bieter eure Posts hier in diesem Thread mit eurem ebay-Account in Verbindung bringt, könnte es durchaus Probleme geben? Oder sehe ich das falsch?

gruß
farao


----------



## andy1 (4. März 2009)

euphras schrieb:


> Maximalsumme bieten, Rechner runterfahren und ab zum biken, solange keiner meine "Mondgebote" überbietet, gehören die Teile mir, auch ohne Anwesenheit.



Strickmuster für Newbies - ich weiss 
dazu ist schon viel geschrieben worden, werde ich nicht wiederholen 

@farao:
Ja, gibt 100 Peitschenhiebe und 5 Monate Buchtverbot


----------



## felixdelrio (4. März 2009)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Dafür muss der PC doch dann im Standbye sein, oder?



standbye? good bye? standby ... 

erinnert mich an die lustigen Postings vor längerer Zeit mit Paintshop und Blowshop ...


----------



## CarstenB (4. März 2009)

euphras schrieb:


> Maximalsumme bieten, Rechner runterfahren und ab zum biken, solange keiner meine "Mondgebote" überbietet, gehören die Teile mir, auch ohne Anwesenheit.



das ist in einer idealen welt sicher die sinnvollste loesung aber leider gibt es ettliche zeitgenossen, die genau sowas ausnutzen und schrittweise hochbieten bis das limit ueberschritten ist und dann das letzte gebot wieder rueckgaengig machen. manchmal selbsternannte marktpreisbestimmer, manchmal frustierte bieter (wenn ich es nicht bekommen kann soll es wenigstens richtig teuer werden) und manchmal die verkaeufer selbst. 

carsten


----------



## euphras (4. März 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> das ist in einer idealen welt sicher die sinnvollste loesung aber leider gibt es ettliche zeitgenossen, die genau sowas ausnutzen und schrittweise hochbieten bis das limit ueberschritten ist .....
> 
> carsten



Das bringt dann meine kleine heile Welt zu Einsturz. 

Aber vielen Dank für Deine Erklärung!


----------



## shanesimons (4. März 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> das ist in einer idealen welt sicher die sinnvollste loesung aber leider gibt es ettliche zeitgenossen, die genau sowas ausnutzen und schrittweise hochbieten bis das limit ueberschritten ist und dann das letzte gebot wieder rueckgaengig machen. manchmal selbsternannte marktpreisbestimmer, manchmal frustierte bieter (wenn ich es nicht bekommen kann soll es wenigstens richtig teuer werden) und manchmal die verkaeufer selbst.
> 
> carsten



Das hab ich auch schon oft gelesen, aber mir ist das immer noch nicht richtig klar, Gebote kann man doch nur bis 24 Stunden vor Auktionsende zurückziehen, oder wie läuft das?
Ansonsten finde ich die eBay Bietagenten ziemlich sinnfrei, die treiben einfach nur den Preis hoch.
Die Sniper sind übrigens nicht direkt verboten, sie sind von eBay einfach nur "unerwünscht", aber das kann einem ja ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## andre180 (6. März 2009)

ah, misst. das legendäre syncros bike im guten zustand für knapp 60 EUR:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260368800773


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (6. März 2009)

andre180 schrieb:


> ah, misst. das legendäre syncros bike im guten zustand für knapp 60 EUR:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260368800773




Die Fotoqualität nimmt mit steigender Fotohandydichte ab


----------



## stubenhocker (6. März 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> Die Fotoqualität nimmt mit steigender Fotohandydichte ab


 
Vielleicht werden ja dahingehend die 57,77 Erlös angelegt


----------



## nordstadt (6. März 2009)

Schade die schöne unkonventionelle Halson...

C.


----------



## Davidbelize (6. März 2009)

hätte mehr bezahlt wenn ich jemanden im forum gefunden hätte der  es für mich abholt.  

mein glückwunsch dem ersteigerer.


----------



## Bazooka (7. März 2009)

Ebay hin oder her, alles kann man da auch nicht kaufen.

Ich hab grad beim freundlichen ZEG-Händler um die Ecke einen nagelneuen, originalverpackten 105er Steuersatz in 1'-Gewinde für schlappe 7,50 gekauft.

Bei ebay hätte er wahrscheinlich mindestens das dreifache gekostet.

So, support your lokal Dealer!


----------



## Protorix (8. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200314562377&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

SCHE..... Syncros Revo RR Spyder 130 mmm dam....fu....
mistmistmist 

3 euro ...


----------



## Davidbelize (9. März 2009)

für den preis.... ich finde keine worte.....


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320346026193&mfe=sidebar 


und der wollte partout nicht versenden.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250382061960&mfe=sidebar


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. März 2009)

Schreib ihm doch mal, der Rahmen wurde ja nicht verkauft


----------



## CarstenB (9. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> für den preis.... ich finde keine worte.....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320346026193&mfe=sidebar
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (9. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> für den preis.... ich finde keine worte.....



David, so kenne ich Dich ja gar nicht.
Ärgerst Du Dich tatsächlich grad, dass Dir ein Klein durch die Lappen gegangen ist?


----------



## Davidbelize (9. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> David, so kenne ich Dich ja gar nicht.
> Ärgerst Du Dich tatsächlich grad, dass Dir ein Klein durch die Lappen gegangen ist?




ein KLEINes bisschen.....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. März 2009)

Da steht doch "Mindestpreis nicht erreicht"


----------



## Davidbelize (9. März 2009)

laut aussage des verkäufers hat er trotzdem verkauft.
kenne ihn ganz gut weil er sich eigentlich auf gt spezialisiert hat.


----------



## nico.. (9. März 2009)

den sollte man aber auch nicht vernachlässigen!

richtig schön 

der würde bei mir neben der Couch bestimmt noch viel besser aussehen 

Grüße
Nico


----------



## felixdelrio (12. März 2009)

... und mein Sniper hat versagt ... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260372388600&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike24 (12. März 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> ... und mein Sniper hat versagt ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260372388600&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123



Na da kann man sich aber wirklich ärgern.


----------



## mini.tom (12. März 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> ... und mein Sniper hat versagt ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260372388600&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123



Mensch Andreas - wozu hast du Freunde die den ganzen Tag vor dem Rechner verbringen müssen/dürfen - bin etwas traurig ..... 
mfg
tom


----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2009)

ein rahmen der classik-grenze  .............billich 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...77%09&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. März 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> ... und mein Sniper hat versagt ...





mein Sniper hat auch gerade versagt ... der ging die ganze zeit problemlos. als fehlermeldung kam, daß der verkäufer festgelegt hat, nur in großbritanien zu verkaufen. das hat meinen sniper bisher nie gestört. 


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dia-compe-ss-...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## goegolo (14. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ein rahmen der classik-grenze  .............billich
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...77%09&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Wow, verdammt günstig


----------



## Don Trailo (16. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=140304714273

tja mann kann nicht immer online sein.....


----------



## kingmoe (16. März 2009)

Mist, überboten worden...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=160320895772

Falls jemand noch einen oder auch zwei rechte Hebel dieser Bauart hat: Bitte melden!


----------



## eb-network (17. März 2009)

wer hat ihn nur??? heul

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...70766&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## zaskar-le (17. März 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> wer hat ihn nur??? heul



...von uns bestimmt keiner


----------



## andy2 (18. März 2009)

das angebot wurde beendet ist also niemandem durch die lappen gegangen, ausserdem ist das teil mal null classisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (18. März 2009)

Tröste Dich, von der Funktion her ist das nicht so ein Verlust. Die Funktion der Kore Gass Pedale war eher.. ähm...  originell!

...ich erinnere mich an den Kollegen mit dem Schlüsselbeinbruch, der einmal rein, aber nie mehr raus kam...



Don Trailo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=140304714273
> 
> tja mann kann nicht immer online sein.....


----------



## andy1 (21. März 2009)

Da drauf hatte ich mal ein wenig spekuliert:

das Stahl-Rocky Mountain Altitude

http://i17.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/36/cb/01eb_1.JPG





für knapp 5 Hunnis


----------



## RemoteControl (21. März 2009)

is zwar schon etwas her, aber der preeeeis 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180336045454

5,66 für einen schwarzen hyperlite oh man...

grüße
patrick


----------



## denicoo (21. März 2009)

Wollte hier auch mal was eintragen, leider hab ichs verpasst ahhhhhhhhhh.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Saturn-TCC_W0QQitemZ120389584855QQihZ002QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Naja ick freu mir für den Käufer....


----------



## Protorix (22. März 2009)

naja das hat wohl kaum bestand .... für einen euro


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2009)

offiziel ist das ein korrekter deal.
es müsste aber jedem einleuchten das der verkäufer einen fehler gemacht hat.


----------



## andy1 (25. März 2009)

ich hÃ¤tte ihn sogar abholen kÃ¶nnen... 
in s.gutem Zustand

Kuwahara Panther

100â¬ Sofortkauf





hÃ¤tte ihn aber sicher weiter verÃ¤uÃert


Scott-Evolution Stahrahmen mit XT, schÃ¶n verarbeitet, schlappe 84 â¬
aber wer nicht will der hat schon 
OK, der hat ne Beule...







Breezer Rahmenset fÃ¼r wenig Kohle - 172 â¬
falsche Zeit und schlechte Fotos


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2009)

das breezer war leider zu gross.


----------



## onza98 (25. März 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> ich hätte ihn sogar abholen können...
> in s.gutem Zustand
> 
> Kuwahara Panther
> ...



naja...man muss ja nicht alles haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (25. März 2009)

onza98 schrieb:


> naja...man muss ja nicht alles haben...


da hast du Recht - so ein Glück


----------



## Koe (25. März 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> da hast du Recht - so ein Glück



 das scott, hatte ich nicht gesehen. so eins hatte ich mal in grün/weiß.


----------



## Protorix (25. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> offiziel ist das ein korrekter deal.
> es müsste aber jedem einleuchten das der verkäufer einen fehler gemacht hat.



nein das ist nach §119 I BGB Anfechtbar und hat daher keinen Bestand - ganz profan


----------



## andy1 (25. März 2009)

Koe schrieb:


> das scott, hatte ich nicht gesehen. so eins hatte ich mal in grün/weiß.



das war das aus Alu, kommt öfter mal als die Stahlversion in der Bucht - von dem grünweissen hab ich ein Foto in meinem alten Fotoalbum: Klick


----------



## Koe (25. März 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> das war das aus Alu, kommt öfter mal als die Stahlversion in der Bucht - von dem grünweissen hab ich ein Foto in meinem alten Fotoalbum: Klick



danke für das bild. da werden erinnerungen wach, ach wie schön.

mittlerweile gefällt mir die stahlversion fast besser.


----------



## stratege-0815 (26. März 2009)

denicoo schrieb:


> Wollte hier auch mal was eintragen, leider hab ichs verpasst ahhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Saturn-TCC_W0QQitemZ120389584855QQihZ002QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Vor allem hat gerade mal 94 Sekunden gedauert vom Start der Auktion bis zum Verkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (26. März 2009)

stratege-0815 schrieb:


> Vor allem hat gerade mal 94 Sekunden gedauert vom Start der Auktion bis zum Verkauf.



Vermutlich weil ihm der Fehler aufgefallen ist und er hektisch einen Kumpel angerufen hat.


----------



## Don Trailo (27. März 2009)

ich könnte mich heute noch ärgern......


----------



## Zaskar1998 (31. März 2009)

Bei der super Titelbeschreibung kein Wunder 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220381989975


----------



## Davidbelize (31. März 2009)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Bei der super Titelbeschreibung kein Wunder
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220381989975



nein was ne tumpe type................


----------



## andy1 (1. April 2009)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Bei der super Titelbeschreibung kein Wunder
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220381989975





			
				dem Verkäufer: schrieb:
			
		

> Der Höchstbieter, hat mir schon eine Stunde vorher gesagt, das deren Kind ein Gebot abgegeben hat und ob ich es nicht an den Unterlegenen Bieter verkaufen könnte(das Kind ist 9 Jahre)...
> Ich will dies mal glauben...
> Sollten Sie  Interesse haben, dann bitte ich um eine kurze Rückmeldung...



*grübel*


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. April 2009)

Kreative Ausrede


----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. April 2009)

Klingt doch auch sehr glaubwürdig, oder?


----------



## lazylarco (1. April 2009)

Der Typ hat gesoffen, ganz klar...


----------



## storcky (5. April 2009)

bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich da eben bei ebay den riesenschnappa verpasst habe?!?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130297293266

für mich sicht das aus, wie ein altes klein pinnacle...oder täusche ich mich?!?


----------



## trinkdöner (5. April 2009)

krass!
ja kettenstreben, ausfaller und zugführungen lassen darauf schätzen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storcky (5. April 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> krass!
> ja kettenstreben, ausfaller und zugführungen lassen darauf schätzen..



was für mich dagegen sprach ist der abschluss(schräg) der sattelstütze und die lackierung (so nie gesehen)...aber wenn dann  arschbeissen


----------



## LLcoolfreak (5. April 2009)

Hier im Forum die Zeit verpennt, neue 900er XTR Schaltbremseinheit für EUR 40,- 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170316196216


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. April 2009)

Bevor es in "falsche" Hände kommt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150336548183

nicht meins, sondern nur als Tipp!


----------



## bekr (6. April 2009)

nichts altes abe so eben weeechhhhhhh:''''(((((

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...39803&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

schei555 dell muß zur genauen zeit wlan abschmieren


----------



## denicoo (6. April 2009)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Hier im Forum die Zeit verpennt, neue 900er XTR Schaltbremseinheit für EUR 40,-
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170316196216




Schreib ihn mal an der hat die für den Preis nicht weggeben sondern selbsterstanden .....


----------



## bekr (6. April 2009)

nico.. schrieb:


> den sollte man aber auch nicht vernachlässigen!
> 
> richtig schön
> 
> ...



und ich wüßte wo gerad dafür genau passendes (alles)proschift schaltwerk+drehgriffe+v-brakes und bremshebel geben würde natürlich alles in schwarz


----------



## olli (6. April 2009)

bekr schrieb:


> (alles)proschift schaltwerk+drehgriffe+v-brakes


Passt prima!


----------



## bekr (6. April 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Passt prima!





wo ist den der link eigentlich zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???


----------



## Jagdfalke (6. April 2009)

Ist zwar nichts klassisches, aber für den Preis ein guter Fang für den Käufer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330318472302


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denicoo (6. April 2009)

Ich bekomm das kotzen und könnte mich Stundenlang selber ohrfeigen das ich nicht zugeschlagen habe........


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280330720412


----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. April 2009)

ne menge teurer teile! das doofe ist nur, daß sie rein optisch nicht zusammenpassen


----------



## mini.tom (6. April 2009)

denicoo schrieb:


> Ich bekomm das kotzen und könnte mich Stundenlang selber ohrfeigen das ich nicht zugeschlagen habe........
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280330720412



wäre schön wenn du mal langsam auf meine PN´s reagieren würdest 
was ist mit der Cook Kurbel die du mir verkauft hast (das Geld bekommen hast) und sie dann bei Ebay versteigert hast ????????????????????


----------



## denicoo (6. April 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> wäre schön wenn du mal langsam auf meine PN´s reagieren würdest
> was ist mit der Cook Kurbel die du mir verkauft hast (das Geld bekommen hast) und sie dann bei Ebay versteigert hast ????????????????????



Du hast sie doch bei ebay ersteigert! bezahlt hast du bisher 140 fehlen noch 35 euronen, ausserdem hab ich dir übers Forum geschrieben...

Zudem sollte man so etwas nicht unbedingt hier breitlatschen, oder?


----------



## zaskar-le (6. April 2009)

denicoo schrieb:


> Ich bekomm das kotzen und könnte mich Stundenlang selber ohrfeigen das ich nicht zugeschlagen habe........



warum?


----------



## mini.tom (6. April 2009)

Also ich weiss nicht wie der Rest das hier sieht - aber ich sehe das völlig anders 
ich habe dir jeden Tag eine PN geschrieben + eine E-Mail über Ebay - du hast nicht reagiert  
Erstens: habe ich sie nicht bei Ebay ersteigert - da mußt du schon besser hinschauen - siehe hier 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=260386352112
ich habe mehr als 1000 Bewertungen - ich denke du hast ein Problem - du hast 2 mal die selbe Kurbel verkauft 
Zweitens: hier etwas verkaufen und es dann anschließend bei Ebay einzustellen um eventuell zu sehen ob sie mehr bringen würde ist eine riesen Sauerei 
also ich möchte mein Geld wieder haben oder die Kurbel 
nur um das mal klar zu stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jagdfalke (6. April 2009)

Klärt das am Telefon und nicht in diesem Thread. Du solltest ja seine Adresse haben. Ansonsten ab zum Anwalt, wenn du weder Geld noch Kurbel siehst.


----------



## denicoo (6. April 2009)

Jagdfalke schrieb:


> Klärt das am Telefon und nicht in diesem Thread.



Sag ich ja auch aber er verstehts nicht ich habe auf seine mails geantwortet....

Er bekommt ja seine Kurbel keine Frage!


----------



## mini.tom (6. April 2009)

Jagdfalke schrieb:


> Klärt das am Telefon und nicht in diesem Thread. Du solltest ja seine Adresse haben. Ansonsten ab zum Anwalt, wenn du weder Geld noch Kurbel siehst.



hast ja Recht - aber leider habe ich keine Adresse oder Telnummer von dem Herren - eventuell helfen mir ja die Mod´s
mfg
tom


----------



## denicoo (6. April 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> hast ja Recht - aber leider habe ich keine Adresse oder Telnummer von dem Herren - eventuell helfen mir ja die Mod´s
> mfg
> tom




Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil..... bekommst die nackte Kurbel!!!


----------



## mini.tom (6. April 2009)

denicoo schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil..... bekommst die nackte Kurbel!!!



vergiss nicht wie schriftllich vereinbart die Distanzhülsen für das kleine Kettenblatt 
so und jetzt ist Schluß hier - Sorry an alle anderen 
mfg
tom


----------



## Stahlpabst (6. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130297293266
Ist definitiv ein altes Pinnacle. Also ein Superschäppchen.


----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2009)

bekr schrieb:


> wo ist den der link eigentlich zum
> 
> 
> 
> ...





das ding wurde von mir gepostet und ist vor 4 wochen in der usa bucht für 370 dollar weggegangen.
ist ein repaint.


----------



## storcky (6. April 2009)

Stahlpabst schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130297293266
> Ist definitiv ein altes Pinnacle. Also ein Superschäppchen.



woran hast du das erkannt? spricht für dich der lack und der abschluss vom sitzrohr nicht dagegen??


----------



## CarstenB (6. April 2009)

der lack ist sicher nicht original und das sitzrohr sieht m.e. nur schraeg aus. evtl. ist der lack hinten ab oder dunkel oder was auch immer. was sollte es sonst sein wenn nicht ein pinnacle?

carsten


----------



## Biff (7. April 2009)

nicht durch Lappen gegangen (sie gefallen mir einfach nicht am Rad), aber doch zu einem relativ günstigen Kurs verkauft:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250400203693&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (12. April 2009)

Mist verpasst um 4 sek...Selle Turbo "TurboBernhard Hinault"


----------



## zaskar-le (12. April 2009)

...und ich habe wieder meine Cook's verpasst, weil ich drei Minuten zu spät nach Hause kam.

NOS Cook's für EUR 120,-


----------



## Briggtopp (12. April 2009)

Echt zum


----------



## TrinityJCK (13. April 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...und ich habe wieder meine Cook's verpasst, weil ich drei Minuten zu spät nach Hause kam.
> 
> NOS Cook's für EUR 120,-


Probiers mal hiermit: www.mysniper.com
Kostet 3 im Monat, wenn du erfolgreich was ersteigert hast. Schont dafür aber die Nerven.


----------



## bekr (13. April 2009)

und hier die teile die ich zu dem rahmen meinte, aber die tun auch weeh:'''(

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=150337189586
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=150337170774
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=150337154282
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=150337140867




Davidbelize schrieb:


> das ding wurde von mir gepostet und ist vor 4 wochen in der usa bucht für 370 dollar weggegangen.
> ist ein repaint.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (13. April 2009)

auch in england macht sich die krise bemerkbar ... 

saisonstart ohne rekordpreise


----------



## bekr (13. April 2009)

die engländer wird es noch richtig treffen so wie sie sich die immobillienpresie hoch getrieben haben


----------



## stylzdavis (13. April 2009)

Manche haben wohl doch noch ein paar Pfund unterm Kopfkissen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160326346715

Hat für mich leider nicht gereicht.
Someday....
Stylz


----------



## Zaskar1998 (13. April 2009)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Manche haben wohl doch noch ein paar Pfund unterm Kopfkissen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160326346715
> 
> ...





Meinst Du das war ein Schnäppchen, oder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (13. April 2009)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Meinst Du das war ein Schnäppchen, oder wie


Eher nicht als Schnäppchen, sondern als benötigtesd Teil, denke ich mal


----------



## tofino73 (17. April 2009)

Mir gehts nicht durch die Lappen, kanns nicht gebrauchen:

*Haro Extreme*

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...roesse-50-zu-verkaufen/v/an568344740/lt5/ls3/

Happy trails


----------



## bonebreaker666 (17. April 2009)

Da hätt' ich gern das Schaltwerk von...


----------



## mystahr (18. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150338441691
kein mtb, fahr auch garkein rennrad - aber ich wollts haben


----------



## trinkdöner (18. April 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150338441691
> kein mtb, fahr auch garkein rennrad - aber ich wollts haben



So ähnlich ists mir letztens auch ergangen:


----------



## KIV (18. April 2009)

wohl ein paar verkappte rennradler hier 

das hier habe ich verpasst:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Dancelli-Columbu...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318

das dura-ace schaltwerk erfreut sich aber auch am klassik-mtb grosser beliebtheit und auch ein neuer turbo wird immerwieder gern genommen, also nicht ganz OT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (18. April 2009)

KIV schrieb:


> wohl ein paar verkappte rennradler hier
> 
> das hier habe ich verpasst:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Dancelli-Columbus-Rennrad-Shimano-Ausstattung_W0QQitemZ190299693557QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item190299693557&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A13|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> ...



Hat hier eigentlich irgend jemand ein Dancelli-MTB?
Ich bewundere immer in der Tour-Sonderausgabe von 1988 od. 89 diesen total bunten Dancellli-MTB-Rahmen... 
den hätte ich gerne.



Noch eine Frage, habe dieses Kunstwerk ohne Namen verpasst, es hätte nur ein paar KM von mir entfernt gestanden:
Weiss jemand was das für ein Rahmen ist - original so?
Mit Suntour XCD 6000 und Sugino GP110-Kurbel ist das was recht altes (um 1988):


----------



## insanerider (18. April 2009)

ich bin mir sicher, diese lackierung schon einmal in einer uralten "bike" gesehen zu haben.-...aber einen namen kann ich nicht liefern..sorry


----------



## olli (18. April 2009)

Kuwahara hat unter anderem diese Cinelli-artige Sattelstützenklemme (wie auch Ritchey) verwendet und ihre Bikes nach Raubkatzen benannt. Ob sie auch nach Raubkatzenart lackiert haben, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## sod (22. April 2009)

Ich frage mich, ob wir den Kollegen bald hier bewundern dürfen.
Outet sich jemand als neuer Eigentümer?


----------



## Owl Hollow (22. April 2009)

Wenn es jemand von hier ist, dürfte er sich kaum hier outen wollen ;-)
happy trails


----------



## Briggtopp (26. April 2009)

Da werden sich einige Ärgern, die ein 20" Modell gesucht haben:
Yeti Pro Fro 20" 400$ BIN
Oh man, was für ein Preis...leider nicht meine Größe


----------



## roesli (29. April 2009)

Nagelneue XTR-Cantis der 900er Serie für beide Räder: umgerechnet 30 Euro


----------



## Briggtopp (29. April 2009)

Absolutes Überschnäppchen würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (29. April 2009)

fundgrube ricardo

ich erinnere nur an den serotta t-max rahmen von letzter woche für (ich glaube) 100 schweizer franken


----------



## bekr (30. April 2009)

zwar kein fahrrad teil aber technik :'''''''(((((

e preis-> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140315413416

ladenpreis-> http://www.royalcoffeemaker.com/gold-classic.html

da kostet woche kaffee ausm automaten mehr :''''''''((((( naya wenn der verkäufer alles möglich anbieter blockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlpabst (30. April 2009)

Ich freue mich schon auf Autos und Waschmaschinen hier im Tread.
@ bekr :


----------



## felixos (30. April 2009)

nicht ganz classic, aber ich finde es günstig:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...7.l1313&satitle=280339483596&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## andy1 (3. Mai 2009)

wer hat denn das DBR-Fully gerade eben geschossen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/DBR-Mountainbike-vollgefedert-Alu-Campagnolo-RH-48_W0QQitemZ150343010412

199.- Sofortkauf mit ein paar *Campa-8fach-Brocken:*
*LRS, Daumies, Schaltwerk*
sonst Topzustand... mit Marzocchi-Federelementen.
Konnte mich noch beherrschen gleich drauf zu bieten, 15 Min später wars schon weg.

Falls man davon was braucht oder einzeln veräußern will geht die Rechnung auf


----------



## bike24 (3. Mai 2009)

tange switch-blade für den preis????? zu spät ist zu spät

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320362813967


----------



## storcky (3. Mai 2009)

bike24 schrieb:


> tange switch-blade für den preis????? zu spät ist zu spät
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320362813967



mach dir keine sorgen...sie bleibt in guten händen


----------



## B-Ston3D (4. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150341952352 
15 min zu spät


----------



## Kruko (4. Mai 2009)

Ist zwar nur ein Lightning aber trotzdem ärgerlich Titan für 230 Euro

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120412543909


----------



## B-Ston3D (4. Mai 2009)

Der ist aber auch übel zersägt...


----------



## no name2606 (5. Mai 2009)

ibislover schrieb:


> wirklich durch die lappen gegangen, oder teile die du gerne gehabt hättest, aber leider nicht das passende budget parat gehabt hast?
> 
> 
> ich reg´ mich da mittlerweile gar nicht auf, denn bei ebay kommt alles 2mal oder 3mal und da meistens ein gutes stück billiger wie beim ersten mal!
> ...





wie so dan nicht bei mir

ich habe auf ein komplett rotes industry nine dh lrs geboten. ich habe den ersten euro geboten und wollte abwarten, hauptsache das ich es rot markiert hate... und was passiert...
die auktion war an einem samstag mittag vorbei... ich bin zehn minuten wegen einer durchzechten nacht zuspät am pc gewesen und mußte sehen das der lrs für knapp über 230 weg war:kotz:


ne woche später gingen die selben, neu mit rechnung und garantie als am lrs für 530 weg, die ich auch verpasst habe.
530 hört sich viel an, ist es aber nicht wen man so oder so vor hate welche zu kaufen.

letztes jahr wollte ich nicht auf eine neu und orig. verp. xtr 970 kurbel 
mit bieten die für 156 weg wahr weil ich mir gedacht habe das ich dieses jahr eine billiger bekomme.... dan kamm die wirt. kriese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (7. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150342593930

Avid Hebel. Mit kleinem Makel, aber günstig wie nie.


----------



## shanesimons (7. Mai 2009)

Filosofem schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150342593930
> 
> Avid Hebel. Mit kleinem Makel, aber günstig wie nie.



Mit kleinem Makel meinst du den Knick? Mir kam es komisch vor, dass die Teile nicht von der Seite mit  Logo fotografiert wurden.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (7. Mai 2009)

Da ist endlich mal wieder eins drin, und dann wird man in letzter Sekunde überboten 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300312091311


----------



## shanesimons (7. Mai 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Da ist endlich mal wieder eins drin, und dann wird man in letzter Sekunde überboten
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300312091311




Der Preis ist aber scho 'a weng  hart,oder?


----------



## bonebreaker666 (7. Mai 2009)

Naja, am Ende schon...aber ich such halt nu schon so lang nach so einem, da hätt' ich sogar mal bissl mehr bezahlt


----------



## CarstenB (7. Mai 2009)

das ist kein short cage sondern medium (GS). short cage gab es beim M737/8/9 nicht, nur GS und SGS. die sind in sehr gutem zustand in der tat selten und der preis ist dafuer schon ok.

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (7. Mai 2009)

Hm, naja wer es braucht ich kauf mir für den Preis lieber 2 952er XTR Schaltwerke


----------



## CarstenB (7. Mai 2009)

genau die passende einstellung fuer dieses forum...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (7. Mai 2009)

...vielleicht hab ich ja beim Nächsten mehr Glück *hoff*


----------



## shanesimons (7. Mai 2009)

Ich mag die 737/739er einfach nicht, ich find die nicht schön. Bevor ich mir eins davon für so nen Preis kaufe kaufe ich lieber 2x 952er, weil ich letztens eins für den Preis bekommen habe, das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m38&_nkw=220408676223%09&_naf=1&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Briggtopp (9. Mai 2009)




----------



## bonebreaker666 (9. Mai 2009)

Das ist ärgerlich...wär' ein schönes Schnäppchen gewesen...


----------



## hendr1k (9. Mai 2009)

Sind das 2 rechte Hebel ? Wer braucht denn sowas ..


----------



## Splatter666 (9. Mai 2009)

Niemand... Ausser jemand mit 2 linken Hebeln...

Das ist mir durch die Lappen gegangen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150342794851&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAE:1123

Hab mich 20sec vor Ende eingeloggt und tatsächlich noch 3x mein Gebot erhöhen können (so schnell hab ich noch nie getippt), hat aber leider doch net gereicht 

Der war 5min vor Ende noch bei 16 EUR 

Falls noch jemand so einen blauen Flite hat, ich nehme Angebote entgegen 

Ciao, Splat

Edit: was mach der Smiley im Link ?!?


----------



## storcky (9. Mai 2009)

auf meine anfrage ob es sich bei den hebel nicht um 2 rechte handelt und er das nicht kenntlich machen wollte gabs keine antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (9. Mai 2009)

Das mit Real Hebeln hab ich auch erst jetzt gesehen


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Mai 2009)

auch wenns 2 linke sind ist der preis ein schnäppchen.
könnte nie genug von den dingern zu hause haben.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (9. Mai 2009)

Das waren schon ein linker und ein rechter Hebel! Nur die Schellen sind zwei Rechte!


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Mai 2009)

man hab die auktion total vergessen............................

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...64%09&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## DefektesKind (12. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> man hab die auktion total vergessen............................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...64%09&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1[/quote
> 
> mein Mitgefühl hast du


----------



## bonebreaker666 (12. Mai 2009)

In letzte Sekunde überboten *grmpf*... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300312994280


----------



## Filosofem (12. Mai 2009)

waren die gunmetalfarbenen syncros nicht aus taiwan?


----------



## hendr1k (12. Mai 2009)

würde ich auch sagen.
(einen qualitativen Unterschied macht das mMn aber nicht)


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Mai 2009)

definitiv würd ich sagen.

(einen qualitativen Unterschied macht das mMn aber nicht) 


aber einen kulturellen unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (13. Mai 2009)

Joa, schon...aber der fehlt halt noch in der Sammlung


----------



## goegolo (14. Mai 2009)

Was ist den das für eine Schei**e mit ebay, schon wieder wird eine Auktion kurz vor Schluss beendet, obwohl es bereits Gebote gab: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200340124973

Wäre ursprünglich morgen Nachmittag ausgelaufen, gerade wollte ich mein Gebot platzieren


----------



## thordis (15. Mai 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Was ist den das für eine Schei**e mit ebay, schon wieder wird eine Auktion kurz vor Schluss beendet, obwohl es bereits Gebote gab: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200340124973
> 
> Wäre ursprünglich morgen Nachmittag ausgelaufen, gerade wollte ich mein Gebot platzieren



ja, hatte ich auch in beobachtung! man ist machtlos gegen diese kaufabwicklungen von ebay-artikeln abseits von ebay...


----------



## cschrahe (15. Mai 2009)

Boooooooooooaaaaaaaaaa, ey 
Ich werd verrückt .... setzt Euch vorher hin 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250424701078


----------



## elsepe (15. Mai 2009)

endlich mal n realer preis für den plunder. wenn ich seh das hier teilweise n 10er pro heft aufgerufen wird


----------



## surfista (15. Mai 2009)

Bridgestone MB-1 Bj. 1993 fast komplett original, nur Gabel, Vorbau und Vorderradbremse nicht; Zustand gut - nur die Decals nicht mehr ganz erhalten. 158 Euro, und es war sogar in der Nähe resp. Versand.
Konnte zwar noch einmal mitbieten bin aber erst <1 min eingestiegen weil ichs eigentlich total verpennt hatte.
Allein die Teile sind schon gut mehr wert!!!
Es ist zum kotzen, aber ich will ja auch ein MB-0 haben, in der US-Bucht läuft grad eins - so sweeeet 

(http://cgi.ebay.com/1990-Bridgeston...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem)

Dafür hab ich eine XC Pro MD, Kurbellänge 170mm!!!, für 14 Euro ersteigert.
Klarer Fall von ungeschickt eingestellt - Typenbezeichnung die keine Sau kennt, hab auch erst googeln müssen ums zu verifizieren.
Da kotzen jetzt paar andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (15. Mai 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Boooooooooooaaaaaaaaaa, ey
> Ich werd verrückt .... setzt Euch vorher hin
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250424701078





da hätte er ja mehr bekommen hätte er das zeug unter der rubrik fleischkonserven eingestellt...


----------



## andy1 (15. Mai 2009)

surfista schrieb:


> Bridgestone MB-1 Bj. 1993 fast komplett original, nur Gabel, Vorbau und Vorderradbremse nicht; Zustand gut - nur die Decals nicht mehr ganz erhalten. 158 Euro, und es war sogar in der Nähe resp. Versand.
> Konnte zwar noch einmal mitbieten bin aber erst <1 min eingestiegen weil ichs eigentlich total verpennt hatte.
> Allein die Teile sind schon gut mehr wert!!!
> ........



Ja, dieses wars, ist eigentlich schon nur der Rahmenpreis 
Einfach nur ne passende Starrgabel rein, Ritchey Vorbau und Lenker dann läufts.
Ein MB-0 ist wahrscheinlich etwas zu sehr abgespeckt wenn man zu schwer ist...

(Ein MB-4 könnte ich aber noch loswerden.)


----------



## badbushido (15. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160332563895


----------



## CarstenB (16. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Fork-and-Handlebars-Stem-Vintage_W0QQitemZ180357645325

haett ich auch genommen...


----------



## Biff (16. Mai 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Fork-and-Handlebars-Stem-Vintage_W0QQitemZ180357645325
> 
> haett ich auch genommen...




unglaublich!!!   

Jens


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...94%09&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## argh (17. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie hätte ich das Set echt gerne gehabt. Aber anstatt dessen hat der Nachwuchs eine laaange Geschichte vorgelesen bekommen. Auch nicht schlecht. 

Marin Bear Valley 1991

Der erzielte Preis ist schon sportlich, oder täusche ich mich da? Mit einem solchen Betrag hätt ich nicht unbedingt gerechnet. Nun ja, was soll´s...


----------



## shanesimons (17. Mai 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Irgendwie hätte ich das Set echt gerne gehabt. Aber anstatt dessen hat der Nachwuchs eine laaange Geschichte vorgelesen bekommen. Auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Marin Bear Valley 1991
> 
> Der erzielte Preis ist schon sportlich, oder täusche ich mich da? Mit einem solchen Betrag hätt ich nicht unbedingt gerechnet. Nun ja, was soll´s...



Da hättest du eh zuviel investieren müssen um etwas Farbe rein zu bringen, der ist ja so fad.....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (17. Mai 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Irgendwie hätte ich das Set echt gerne gehabt. Aber anstatt dessen hat der Nachwuchs eine laaange Geschichte vorgelesen bekommen. Auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Marin Bear Valley 1991
> 
> Der erzielte Preis ist schon sportlich, oder täusche ich mich da? Mit einem solchen Betrag hätt ich nicht unbedingt gerechnet. Nun ja, was soll´s...




es wird halt immer schwerer, an einen netten rahmen zu kommen, der nicht erst noch neu lackiert werden muß

also ohne die beule wäre der preis schon in ordnung  ...


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Mai 2009)

Schnüff, die hätte ich so gut gebrauchen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. Mai 2009)

Tja, wenn man nur gewusst hätte, was da wirklich angeboten wurde?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320372352960


----------



## argh (18. Mai 2009)

Matze010 schrieb:


> es wird halt immer schwerer, an einen netten rahmen zu kommen, der nicht erst noch neu lackiert werden muß
> 
> also ohne die beule wäre der preis schon in ordnung  ...


 Und an den Beulen habe ich mich gestoßen. Die hätten mich so sehr gestört, dass ich mich wieder scheckig geärgert hätte. So habe ich lieber die Finger von der Tastatur gelassen.


----------



## trek970 (18. Mai 2009)

das gibts aktuell auf ricardo.ch, ein Kirk Revolution aus Magnesium
http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports/radsport/sonstige-velos/l/cn43885/pn9/


----------



## original_not_me (19. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> da hätte er ja mehr bekommen hätte er das zeug unter der rubrik fleischkonserven eingestellt...



wieviel würdeste denn zahlen?
habe mindestens einen umzugskarton randvoll /kannste nich hochheben - wieviele sind das dann? 
skalitzerstr. kannste gleich abholen...


----------



## bergundtal77 (19. Mai 2009)

bitte..bitte..hier..Hefte


----------



## ascii (19. Mai 2009)

Auktion vorzeitig beendet 

90er Kuwahara Gepard mit "Rentner-Tuning"
Ebay Auktion 250425930074


----------



## shanesimons (19. Mai 2009)

ascii schrieb:


> Auktion vorzeitig beendet
> 
> 90er Kuwahara Gepard mit "Rentner-Tuning"
> Ebay Auktion 250425930074



Da könnte ich mir aber auch nix drunter vorstellen, bei der Artikelbeschreibung. Wieso ist das deutsche eBay Portal eigentlich immer noch das einzige was so ne mikrigen Bilder anbietet?


----------



## hank_dd (20. Mai 2009)

Total verschwitzt, diese Auktion ich könnt mich in ..... beisen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180355728956


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2009)

hank_dd schrieb:


> Total verschwitzt, diese Auktion ich könnt mich in ..... beisen!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180355728956



Ach naja, nach Auskunft des Verkäufers hatte der Rahmen Rost im Innern und an diversen äußeren Stellen. Und außerdem Chainsucks, die bis ins Metall gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nellsen (21. Mai 2009)

Den hatte ich auch im Auge...aber mit dem Chainsuck und dem Rost...muss dann doch ni für den Preis.

nellsen


----------



## hank_dd (21. Mai 2009)

na da hab ich ja doch Glück gehabt.
Muss ich halt doch noch weiter suchen.


----------



## S-BEND (21. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150345610249


----------



## storcky (23. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270391901499

waren denn heute etwa alle bei dem schönen wetter unterwegs???

ok, ist nicht ganz gute alte schule aber trotzdem mega preis


----------



## felixdelrio (24. Mai 2009)

Habs aufm Schirm gehabt, allerdings ohne Sniper. Ok, nicht so das Killerteil aber 6, 51 EUR ... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380125434752


----------



## schnebelke (26. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260414489019

das sieht für mich wie ein schlaues rad aus. zu lange drüber nachgedacht. und geld gespart. trotzdem schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (27. Mai 2009)

und das fehlte mir noch in der sammlung:
SRAM RETRO DERAILLEUR ESP 9.0 SL WOOD FAUX xo x9








http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150346892031
und wie immer, da bin ich bestimmt net der einzige in der rund, ist man immer der 2te bieter.

vielleicht taucht ja mal wieder eins in NOS auf, oder dem 1ten bieter wars dann doch zu teuer.

mal sehn ,mal sehn

gruss ronny


----------



## elsepe (27. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR_W0QQ...=66:3|65:13|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:100

zwar angerantzt aber bestimmt zum rumfahren ausreichend


----------



## maxim-DD (27. Mai 2009)

@elsepe


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR_W0QQi...|293:1|294:100
> 
> zwar angerantzt aber bestimmt zum rumfahren ausreichend


und wer hats jetzt, brauch den 3er hebel


----------



## badbushido (28. Mai 2009)

Champions League Finale war so langweilig, dass ich for dem TV einschgeschlafen bin.
Hi-E Nabe für 40$ verpasst


http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370204474353


----------



## Zaskar1998 (28. Mai 2009)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> @elsepe
> 
> und wer hats jetzt, brauch den 3er hebel




Dafür gabs noch einen Satz XTR Naben gratis mit dazu


----------



## kadaverfleisch (1. Juni 2009)

...hab ich wohl nicht genug geboten , schade.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=250430854094

Gruß
Micha

ps. falls jemand noch einen Satz übrig hat, muß nicht NOS NIB sein, tät ich den nehmen wollen


----------



## kon (1. Juni 2009)

was für ein trauriger tag. da verkauft so ein volldepp in england ein yeti mit xtr vollaustattung und spinergy's. und was macht der? nur mit abholung.

resultat: ein gebot und weg ist das bike für ... festhalten ... richtig festhalten 399£ 

wer mitweinen möchte bitte


----------



## denicoo (1. Juni 2009)

Ich sag nur: Mindestpreis nicht erreicht........

ergo nicht verkauft!!!!!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (1. Juni 2009)

trek970 schrieb:


> das gibts aktuell auf ricardo.ch, ein Kirk Revolution aus Magnesium
> http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports/radsport/sonstige-velos/l/cn43885/pn9/[/QU
> 
> Bei ebay ist auch eins drin, in blau!


----------



## Zaskar1998 (1. Juni 2009)

eben entdeckt  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=220421052369

   ok, die Versandkosten, aber trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (1. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330333216275

Verdammt!
Aber mehr wollte ich nicht bieten + Versand + Mwst. ....


----------



## kon (1. Juni 2009)

denicoo schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Mindestpreis nicht erreicht........
> 
> ergo nicht verkauft!!!!!



ups, das hab ich glatt übersehen.

na dann kann ich heut abend wenigstens ruhig schlafen


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. Juni 2009)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> eben entdeckt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=220421052369
> 
> ok, die Versandkosten, aber trotzdem.



Die Versandkosten sind ne Frechheit.


----------



## shanesimons (1. Juni 2009)

Wieso sind die Versandksoten ne Frechheit, man bezahlt bei DHL nach Ãsterreich von Deutschland aus auch mindestens 16â¬ fÃ¼r ein Paket bis 5kg.


----------



## bike24 (1. Juni 2009)

Naja man muß nicht immer ein Vermögen für gut erhaltene XTR Schaltwerke hinlegen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220424397785

auch dieses Cadex hätte mir gefallen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170336738653

aber, man arbeitet ja gern in der Gastronomie und hat nie Zeit


----------



## Re-spekt (2. Juni 2009)

Hoffentlich geht das keinem durch die Lappen !

GT RTS 2 Race

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110396506800


----------



## grillosy (2. Juni 2009)

Es müssten zuviele Links gepostet werden, um meinen kompletten Frust hier rauslassen zu können...;-)


----------



## Filosofem (2. Juni 2009)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Hoffentlich geht das keinem durch die Lappen !
> 
> GT RTS 2 Race
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110396506800



halbes jahr forensperre fürs pushen und noch ein halbes für die unglaublich hässlichen magura-befestigungsschrauben?
mann, und ich klick da auch noch drauf...


----------



## CarstenB (2. Juni 2009)

ja, der gute weiss wohl nicht, dass man seine ebay angebote auch im basar posten "darf" und nicht andere threads zuspammen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Juni 2009)

Und sein Preis ist auch utopisch
Max 500 wäre für diese Schaukel ok


----------



## divergent! (2. Juni 2009)

mich würde ja eher interessieren wie er das mit dem dämpfer gemacht hat.


----------



## mavo68 (4. Juni 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> trek970 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... ein Kirk Revolution aus Magnesium ...
> ...


----------



## CarstenB (4. Juni 2009)

das ist ein ganz normaler umwerfer fuer endlosbandschelle, nur halt ohne die schelle. sind nicht an jeder ecke zu finden aber auch nicht wirklich selten. 






http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...Non-Compact-Front-Derailleur-34.9-mm-5500.htm


----------



## mavo68 (4. Juni 2009)

bitte löschen


----------



## mavo68 (4. Juni 2009)

@CarstenB

Oh, danke für die Aufklärung! 

Bleibt aber immer noch die Befestigung an dem Rahmen. 
Der Umwerfer wird erst auf eine Adapterplatte geschraubt, auf dieser kann er in der Höhe eingestellt werden, und anschließend an den Rahmen.

Ohne Bastelarbeiten lässt sich dieser Rahmen nicht mit einer Kompletten Schaltung aufbauen.






Kurbeln mit über 48 bzw. 50 Zähnen lassen sich selbst mit der Adapterplatte und dem orginal Umwerfer nicht montieren, weil der Umwerfer nicht so hoch geschoben werden kann. 

Ich will hier niemanden den Rahmen unschmackhaft machen, aber dieser hier ist, wenn er mit eine Schaltung betrieben werden soll, sehr arbeits- und zeitintensiv. 

Ansonsten ist der Kirk super, habe hier gerade selber einen in der Mache.

Am Besten bei Unklarheiten den Verkäufer anschreiben und nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (4. Juni 2009)

naja, ist glaube ich hinlaenglich bekannt seit kurz nach einfuehrung der rahmen, dass sie nicht viel taugen und bei normalem gebrauch recht schnell kaputt gehen. ein skurriles designobjekt, aber mehr m.e. nicht.

mehr als 48zaehne sind am mtb ja auch eher unueblich.


----------



## oldschooler (7. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170337983896

der rechner hat gehangen,...warum auch immer...


----------



## Koe (7. Juni 2009)

oldschooler schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170337983896
> 
> der rechner hat gehangen,...warum auch immer...



sehr schönes radl den hatte ich auch auf beobachtung.


----------



## k.wein (7. Juni 2009)

oldschooler schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170337983896
> 
> der rechner hat gehangen,...warum auch immer...



Und ich habe es.   
Aber vielleicht kommt ja der große Tausch.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## andy1 (7. Juni 2009)

Kuwahara Hi-Pacer Rahmen als Sofortkauf für 30 Euro 

und ich weiss noch wo eine passende Gabel dazu hängt 

(suche noch so ein Rad oder Rahmenset in der Farbe, Ausstattung laut Katalog DX, Rahmenset reicht aber)


----------



## Re-spekt (8. Juni 2009)

keine 24h mehr !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110396506800&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## CarstenB (8. Juni 2009)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> keine 24h mehr !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110396506800&viewitem=&salenotsupported



kapierst du eigentlich nicht, dass dein gespamme hier fehl am platz ist?


----------



## olli (8. Juni 2009)

Zitat von Re-spekt  
keine 24h mehr !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...lenotsupported 



CarstenB schrieb:


> kapierst du eigentlich nicht, dass dein gespamme hier fehl am platz ist?




Ach, ist das hier gar nicht der "ÜBERTEUERTE UND VERBASTELTE SCHEI55HAUFEN-THREAD"?


----------



## Koe (8. Juni 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> Und ich habe es.
> Aber vielleicht kommt ja der große Tausch.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Sehr sehr schönes Teil, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## HOLZWURM (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Damit der Rechner bald nicht wieder hängt-Oder ist das bei EUCH  jungen Leuten heutzutage die Umschreibung- KEIN GELD flüssig.

Also aufgepasst- next chance

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150348843389


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (8. Juni 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Damit der Rechner bald nicht wieder hängt-Oder ist das bei EUCH  jungen Leuten heutzutage die Umschreibung- KEIN GELD flüssig.



 Nein, das hat mehr mit Windows auf den Computern zu tun....



> Also aufgepasst- next chance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150348843389



Was muß das für ein A**** sein.......   *Zitat aus der Auktion*:


> Es wurde von meiner Tochter, in deren Auftrag ich das Rad anbiete nur als "Zur Eisdiele-Fahren-Angeber-Rad" benutzt und ist NIE hart hergenommen worden (das Rad!).


----------



## andy1 (8. Juni 2009)

na, die wird sich freuen wenn die das liest


----------



## SixTimesNine (8. Juni 2009)

Sonst kennt der Verkäufer sich aber auch ausgezeichnet in guten Umgangsformen aus; im weiteren Text:

"Es handelt sich um einen Privatverkauf, bei dem Sie den Artikel ja selbst abholen und untersuchen können; bei Probefahrten ist Ihre Gattin oder Freundin als Pfand dazulassen, obwohl ... wenn ich MEINE so anschaue ......"


----------



## zingel (8. Juni 2009)

*lol*


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Juni 2009)

an der autobahn abholen........

das sind ja berliner ring verhältnisse.



fast vergessen wegen des kleins



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350206668327&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260410594638&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar


----------



## divergent! (8. Juni 2009)

ja das tomac ist ärgerlich


----------



## wtb_rider (8. Juni 2009)

das tomac hätte ich auch genommen, schitkroam,....


----------



## oldschooler (8. Juni 2009)

mein rechner ist wohl von dreckigen würmern befallen...

tja, das pulse hätte ich längst, aber brauche keine zwei und damals wollte er meine 1750 nicht haben... denn flüssig war ich nur für das 20"...tja, jetzt 1700, für 1500 kriegt mans und mit ebay und allem mist hat er 1350 raus... ein cleverer kopf... Zitat "nein, also unter 3000 geb ichs nicht her, da warte ich lieber. ich habe 10000dm bezahlt und das wird ja jedes jahr mehr wert" ich hab selten meine zeit am telefon unnützer verplempert als mit dieser platzpatrone...

seine tochter ist übrigens 5000km mit dem rad gefahren und ganz so toll ist der zustand nicht... hab en haufen bilder von ihm... ne 425er syncros vollauszug beim 21"?! wie groß ist sie? 2,10?

schaftvorbau, gewinde-mag und sonstige restposten im laden mitgenommen... wenn der preis stimmt,den er zahlte, dann herzlichen glückwunsch 

ständer , chainsuck und zugabrieb gibts übrigens ganz umsonst dabei, wenn ers so auch gefahren ist, evtl. noch nen riss am sitzrohr...
@mr.finewood: http://www.bicycledoctorusa.com/ kuck mal , der hat ein nightstorm für dich....vielleicht kriegste es diesmal... aber beeil dich, denn ich bin noch am überlegen...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (15. Juni 2009)

So, heute ist endgültig die Entscheidung gefallen, daß ich mich schleunigst einem Sniper anvertrauen werde, nachdem mir in den letzten Tagen mehrere Teile um Haaresbreite entgangen sind...z.B. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150349406792 , http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330336139578 + das Pendant für vorne, http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250440184801 und ganz aktuell die hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160340184168


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (15. Juni 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> und ganz aktuell die hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160340184168



den preis für die bremshebel hat mich auch gewundert. hätte die dinger doppelt bis dreifach so teuer geschätzt.


----------



## tonicbikes (20. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290322026819

krass


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Juni 2009)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290322026819
> 
> krass



echt krass.....


----------



## euphras (20. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> echt krass.....



ja, krass, wie häßlich die Nabe ist, da kann man den geringen Preis verstehen..


----------



## tonicbikes (20. Juni 2009)

findest du...?lol


----------



## bonebreaker666 (25. Juni 2009)

Schon wieder eins...und dann auch noch so günstig...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported
...ich musste ja unbedingt nochmal radfahren und zack - HR platt, nat. kein Ersatzschlauch dabei, also heimschieben...ich könnt :kotz:!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (25. Juni 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Schon wieder eins...und dann auch noch so günstig...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported
> ...ich musste ja unbedingt nochmal radfahren und zack - HR platt, nat. kein Ersatzschlauch dabei, also heimschieben...ich könnt :kotz:!



Da hätte ich doch jetzt auch eins, muss ich mal sauber machen, wird aber net ganz so preiswert.


----------



## one.nomad (25. Juni 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ob das was supertolles gewesen wäre, aber er hätte prima für meine Vorhaben (Rennlenker, Singlespeed) gepasst...grrr.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ANLEN-MTB-RAHMEN...QcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile


----------



## shanesimons (25. Juni 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das was supertolles gewesen wäre, aber er hätte prima für meine Vorhaben (Rennlenker, Singlespeed) gepasst...grrr.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ANLEN-MTB-RAHMEN...QcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile



Erinnert mich voll an Miami das Teil, mh......


----------



## Aussenstelle (25. Juni 2009)

Art Deco district Miami Beach?


----------



## shanesimons (25. Juni 2009)

Aussenstelle schrieb:


> Art Deco district Miami Beach?



Ja auch, generell Florida halt.


----------



## hendr1k (25. Juni 2009)

Was hat es mit Anlen auf sich ? Klärt mich mal bitte auf.
hab gerade diesen alten Fred gefunden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=308466
Hat das nun mit Centurion zu tun oder mit Gary Fisher ?
ich kann mich nur erinnern, daß die Marke schon immer etwas unbeliebt war


----------



## euphras (25. Juni 2009)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Was hat es mit Anlen auf sich ? Klärt mich mal bitte auf.
> hab gerade diesen alten Fred gefunden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=308466
> Hat das nun mit Centurion zu tun oder mit Gary Fisher ?
> ich kann mich nur erinnern, daß die Marke schon immer etwas unbeliebt war



Ich kann da cdegers Aussage (im verlinkten thread) nur zustimmen. Anlen war/ist ein Rahmenhersteller aus Fernost, der Rahmen in Auftragsarbeit und auch unter eigenem Firmenlabel hergestellt hat. Ich habe die Rahmen selbst mal Anfang der Neunziger auf der IFMA gesehen, ganz nett, aber nichts wirklich besonderes, solide Alltagsrahmen halt.


----------



## one.nomad (25. Juni 2009)

Mh, ich war einfach sauer, einen billigen großen kurzen Rahmen verpasst zu haben, der mit 88er Baujahr ein klassischer ist. Ob die Marke toll ist oder nicht weiß ich persönlich  nicht, hatte auch nur die Informationen ausm Forum.

Ich wollte meinem Unmut einfach Luft machen 

Ne Perle wird's nicht sein.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (27. Juni 2009)

Na, hat einer von hier das Schnäppchen gemacht?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120435204901&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported


----------



## original_not_me (28. Juni 2009)

och nöö  - alleine die kettenblätter hätten doch den preis bringen 
können -oder? und die kurbel hätte ich dann endlich - für umsonst 
sozusagen. naja was solls wa: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130313990818


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (28. Juni 2009)

original_not_me schrieb:


> och nöö  - alleine die kettenblätter hätten doch den preis bringen
> können -oder? und die kurbel hätte ich dann endlich - für umsonst
> sozusagen. naja was solls wa:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130313990818



Na aber ist doch Rennrad....!?


----------



## original_not_me (28. Juni 2009)

rennrad? 
ach ja? 
das ist mir schon auch aufgefallen... 
/meinste ich bin im falschen forum? / classic rennrad halt / den thread gibs doch nur hier ..oder ? / könnte ja nen classic singelspeeder bauen /  den spider tauschen.. /


----------



## Hellspawn (28. Juni 2009)

hm, ich hab's auch verpasst, aber ich glaube fast, die Kettenblätter sind aus Alu. (ja, Boone hat auch mal Alublätter gemacht). Immernoch ein krasses Schnäppchen, aber nicht mehr ganz so schlimm


----------



## Filosofem (30. Juni 2009)

Schade. Wirklich schade.


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juli 2009)

ohne worte.....  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300326311707


----------



## thordis (6. Juli 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Na, hat einer von hier das Schnäppchen gemacht?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120435204901&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported



Ja, ich wars!


----------



## nun_der_chef (6. Juli 2009)

schade...hätte ich gerne gehabt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320390793170&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp3907.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D320390793170%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## elsepe (6. Juli 2009)

hab mir zwar nen wecker gestellt aber irgendwie bin ich nach einer stunde tiefschlaf nicht handlungsfähig....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## bonebreaker666 (6. Juli 2009)

thordis schrieb:


> Ja, ich wars!


 
Glückwunsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar1998 (9. Juli 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ename=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123&salenotsupported


----------



## farao (16. Juli 2009)

Nicht ebay, sondern hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198474/cat/49

Wenn es wirklich für die 100 weggegangen ist. Bald sind ja die Schalthebel schon soviel wert


----------



## storcky (16. Juli 2009)

schhade, dass man nicht in den staaten wohnt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320393794138


----------



## Tommi74 (16. Juli 2009)

farao schrieb:


> Nicht ebay, sondern hier:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198474/cat/49
> 
> Wenn es wirklich für die 100 weggegangen ist. Bald sind ja die Schalthebel schon soviel wert



Was denn?

Anzeige ist inzwischen entfernt worden


----------



## storcky (16. Juli 2009)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Was denn?
> 
> Anzeige ist inzwischen entfernt worden



Klein Pinnacle Komplettbike


----------



## Jagdfalke (16. Juli 2009)

Das hier wars:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (16. Juli 2009)

Naja, bei dem Kinder-Pinnacle braucht man sich ja nicht wirklich zu ärgern....


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Juli 2009)

nicht ebay aber trotzdem schade.....für 400 gbp

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=66891


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Juli 2009)

da hat er es wohl mit der angst zu tun bekommen und hat gekniffen.
wie ich das hasse.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190322055170&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar


----------



## Briggtopp (20. Juli 2009)

Aber er hatte doch auch einen Mindestpreis oder?

PS: Ich liebe La Linea


----------



## goegolo (20. Juli 2009)

Ach, bei der Coladose bin ich dummerweise nur fast schwach geworden...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190320915576


----------



## olli (21. Juli 2009)

Nicht direkt durch die Lappen gegangen, aber ich hätte es gerne gehabt. da ich aber damit fahren wollte, war mein Limit irgendwo bei 450.-, da die XTR teile ja im Betrieb recht schnell verkratzen ... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250462146571

Ich hatte schon mal so eines, es fährt sich natürlich beschissen, aber witzig.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. Juli 2009)

Oh nee...............ich könnte heulen



Da hätt ich gern noch was drauf gelegt


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Juli 2009)

ich vollidiot, hab den ganzen tag dran gedacht und mich dann 2 minuten zuspät erinnert.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200361507239&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123

wenn ich heut was zu essen bekommen hätte, könnte ich echt ko#*+%en


----------



## goegolo (23. Juli 2009)

Noch ne Coladose mit schöner Ausstattung:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWAX:IT&item=300331864540&autorefresh=true

Da hab ich extra früher Schluss gemacht und bekomme 20 Sekunden vor Auktionsende das hier angezeigt: 





Hat nicht noch wer ein Super V in kleiner oder mittlerer Größe herumstehen und möchte es los werden?


----------



## xtcnrsteam (24. Juli 2009)

Shyce, das ist euch bei Ebay durch die Lappen gegangen:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280373410887

Ebay UK ist so klasse, da müsst ihr unbedingt einkaufen.  Erst der Zaskar für 40 Euro und jetzt das...hab ich ein Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storcky (24. Juli 2009)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> Shyce, das ist euch bei Ebay durch die Lappen gegangen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280373410887
> 
> Ebay UK ist so klasse, da müsst ihr unbedingt einkaufen.  Erst der Zaskar für 40 Euro und jetzt das...hab ich ein Glück



hab ich irgend etwas verpasst oder zählt so ein kram nun auch schon zur retrowelle


----------



## gtbiker (24. Juli 2009)

storcky schrieb:


> hab ich irgend etwas verpasst oder zählt so ein kram nun auch schon zur retrowelle


Klar! Ist sogar retro retro! 

Genau wie Exage200GS Schaltwerke!


----------



## maxim-DD (24. Juli 2009)

nein nein nein, es kotzt mich langsam an, werde wohl nie ne LVE zu nem günstigen pres bekommen







KLEIN LVE für 7,37  

[URL="http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270428611008"]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270428611008[/URL]
der ronny


----------



## xtcnrsteam (24. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung wo retro anfängt...

Avid stellt jedenfalls schon lange nichts mehr mit Magnesium her (die hatten mal nen schweren Unfall in diesem Zusammenhang) und daher sind die alten Magnesiumteile irgendwie rar und selten.

Okay, ist jetzt kein Paul Schaltwerk aber trotzdem irgendwie retro...


----------



## CarstenB (24. Juli 2009)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> nein nein nein, es kotzt mich langsam an, werde wohl nie ne LVE zu nem günstigen pres bekommen]
> 
> warum checkst du sowas nicht direkt wenn du die auktion siehst? dann mit dem verkaeufer sprechen, dass er dich frei schaltet oder jemanden bieten lassen, der darf.
> 
> aber das teil ist eh so schmal, dass man damit kaum vernuenftig fahren kann. ist nicht ohne grund so guenstig geblieben. ich bin immer wieder verbluefft, fuer wieviel die besseren 1" mc1 inzwischen gehandelt werden....


----------



## Briggtopp (25. Juli 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ich vollidiot, hab den ganzen tag dran gedacht und mich dann 2 minuten zuspät erinnert.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200361507239&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123
> 
> wenn ich heut was zu essen bekommen hätte, könnte ich echt ko#*+%en




Schau mal hier : vielleicht ist ja das was für dich 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Odyssey-Black-Widow-Pedale-1-2-NOS-OVP-Hutch-Haro_W0QQitemZ250470832292QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3a513998a4&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A2134|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## maxim-DD (25. Juli 2009)

@CarstenB


> dann mit dem verkaeufer sprechen, dass er dich frei schaltet


hab vorher nachgefragt, wegen versand nach germany, er kein problem.

und das wars`s, bisher hat das auch immer funktioniert, na ja, wart ich halt auf den nÃ¤chsten.

ja ja , nen MC1 bekommt man heut net mehr unter 130 â¬, ausser es ist wirklich fÃ¼r ein kleines KLEIN

gruss ronny


----------



## kingmoe (26. Juli 2009)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Schau mal hier : vielleicht ist ja das was für dich
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Odyssey-Black-Widow-Pedale-1-2-NOS-OVP-Hutch-Haro_W0QQitemZ250470832292QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3a513998a4&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A2134|293%3A1|294%3A50



Die sind aber für einteilige BMX-Kurbeln.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (7. August 2009)

Moin,

nicht gerade durch die Lappen gegangen, da ich eins mit geraden Streben suche, aber doch recht günstig. Na wer hats?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270433696361&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (8. August 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170365848459&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

brauchts jemand?


----------



## Davidbelize (20. September 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280397713693&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar

und das auch noch....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120469263756&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar


----------



## boca23 (25. September 2009)

FFFuuuuuuckk, **** **** **** ****....

versuch ich grade die regeln des contests zu verstehen und verpasse das....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170383377790&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


****!


----------



## stefan9113 (25. September 2009)

Hi,

das war ne MAnitou für Scheibenbremse, Hab noch eine da, ne 3er und ne 4er Disk, wenn Bedarf ....

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## andy1 (25. September 2009)

boca23 schrieb:


> FFFuuuuuuckk, **** **** **** ****....
> 
> versuch ich grade die regeln des contests zu verstehen und verpasse das....
> 
> ...



geiles Teil


----------



## boca23 (25. September 2009)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das war ne MAnitou für Scheibenbremse, Hab noch eine da, ne 3er und ne 4er Disk, wenn Bedarf ....
> 
> ...



Danke für das Angebot, es ist nicht so dass ich grad ne Manitou für Powerdisc suche, aber für DEN Preis hätt ich sie mir mal aus der Nähe angeguckt.
ich ärgere mich vor allem weil ich vor kurzem schon die efc verpasst hab, die für 37,50 raus ist. Es ist zum Heulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (28. September 2009)

Das darf nicht wahr sein. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160363653441&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Das war sicher ne 31,6 mm und einfach falsch gemessen, Schei$e!!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. September 2009)

Vor allem wo Länge und Durchmesser doch eingeprägt sind


----------



## Zaskar1998 (28. September 2009)

und dat sieht aus als wär da "nur" ein Fettfilm drauf. Einmal abwischen und dat Teil is wieder schick sauber.


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. September 2009)

ja, eben. Die sah echt noch sehr fit aus!!


----------



## Zaskar1998 (28. September 2009)

und was meint ihr dazu....    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180410406551&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. September 2009)

Sieht aus wie die billige Version von Sugino


----------



## Zaskar1998 (28. September 2009)

wie erkenn ich denn die Billig Version von Sugino ?

Hab hier auch noch ne White Industries Kurbel liegen.

Steht jeweil auf der Rückseite " Custom Made in Japan for White Industries "


----------



## bertel (28. September 2009)

Wenn sie in Japan gemacht wurden sind sie von Sugino.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. September 2009)

Das Original nannte "White CF-Crank" und war geschmiedet und danach gefräst, und MADE IN USA  sieht aber fast genau so aus.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (28. September 2009)

ok, roger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (28. September 2009)

bertel schrieb:


> Wenn sie in Japan gemacht wurden sind sie von Sugino.



Sicherlich auch kein Hersteller, den man von der Bettkante stoßen würde.


----------



## Eisbaer_078 (29. September 2009)

Was haltet Ihr denn davon;

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140348695485&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

? Preis war billig ne ?


----------



## kadaverfleisch (5. Oktober 2009)

shit, hier war ich eigentlich dran, hatte mit dem Verkäufer schon gesprochen, Versand nach Deutschland klar gemacht und dann vergisst der Dussel mich freizuschalten, argh

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270462205656&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

wollt ich so schön wieder restaurieren, Georg war auch schon informiert.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Inigo Montoya (5. Oktober 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> shit, hier war ich eigentlich dran, hatte mit dem Verkäufer schon gesprochen, Versand nach Deutschland klar gemacht und dann vergisst der Dussel mich freizuschalten, argh
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270462205656&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> ...


schade! nochdazu wäre es für einen guten zweck gewesen.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=559074


----------



## Koe (5. Oktober 2009)

schade, gerade eben verpasst   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280402856455&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

dafür gabs es leuchtende kinderaugen bei der gute nacht geschichte.  
und den hier  :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220485692065&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## andy1 (5. Oktober 2009)

nun sag schon einer dass das Brodie Libido in der Bucht schei$$e war...


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Oktober 2009)

schönster lenker der welt...............
hab mehrere davon.
gehen sonst alleine für bis zu 80 euro wech.........
das totale schnäppchen.



#
falls du nur den vorbau wolltest nehm ich den lenker gerne.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (5. Oktober 2009)

@Koe: Aaahhha, du hast mir den Syncros also vor der Nase weggeschnappt  Naja, vielleicht auch besser, sonst gäb's wieder Haue von der Regierung...

@andy1: ...und dann auch noch soo nah...quasi nur 15min von mir entfernt...


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Oktober 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> nun sag schon einer dass das Brodie Libido in der Bucht schei$$e war...





ja...........................................................................................................................................................                                    wenn es dir hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (5. Oktober 2009)

ich hätts auch selber geholt, von FFM wärs net so weit... aber irgendwie weiss ich nicht was man von dem Rad halten soll.... ein schönes Altes, zudem Fullly und Stahl und Scheibe und Brodie - alles Gute auf einmal  und eigentlich hatte ich schon zuviel Geld für anderes ausgegeben ...


aber der Lenker oben ist ganz schön schmal gesägt   (53,5cm sofern richtig gemessen)


----------



## denicoo (5. Oktober 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> nun sag schon einer dass das Brodie Libido in der Bucht schei$$e war...



Also ich finds dufte und dann der Preis.....


----------



## cleiende (5. Oktober 2009)

Koe schrieb:


> und den hier  :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220485692065&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



aaaarrghhhh! Du warst das 

Okay, dafür hab ich gestern einen syncros Riser und einen kurzen Syncros Vorbau (not hinged...) für knapp 19 EUR geschossen.


----------



## Koe (5. Oktober 2009)

ohje,
ich glaub ich poste lieber keine gewonnenen auktion mehr von mir. da macht man sich mehr feinde als freunde und im sinne des threads ist es ja auch nicht.
sorry jungs 

aber von euch hat mir keiner die ringle weggeschnapt oder? raus mit der sprache.

@andy1
53,5 cm passt schon, bin so ein schmales hemd.

gruß stefan


----------



## cleiende (5. Oktober 2009)

Quatsch, Gelegenheit kommt wieder.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (5. Oktober 2009)

Yep yep...solang mir morgen keiner das Lederlenkrad für mein Twingo wegschnappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (5. Oktober 2009)

gar kein problem, oder passt das auch beim mini?


----------



## buheitel (6. Oktober 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280397713693&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar
> 
> und das auch noch....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120469263756&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar



Öm, ich glaub ich hab da was für dich, Ceramic, gelbe Hügis....wenn Interesse -->PM


----------



## farao (9. Oktober 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> nun sag schon einer dass das Brodie Libido in der Bucht schei$$e war...



Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/BRODIE-LIBIDO-1997-DISC-Retro-DeKerf-Kona-Fat-Chance_W0QQitemZ220492198242QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item33565bf162&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

gruß
farao


----------



## andy1 (9. Oktober 2009)

farao schrieb:


> Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BRODIE-LIBIDO-19...äder?hash=item33565bf162&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...



aha, dann war er das also mit den  2 Geboten über mir.

Den  sollte man dann also mal anschwärzen


----------



## stahlinist (9. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen,
nachdem ich mich jetzt schon den dritten Tag in Folge darüber noch ärgere, muss ich jetzt hier irgendwie mal meinen Frust loswerden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Raritaet-Schwinn...äder?hash=item3a533fdf39&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Feines Prestige-Röhricht, augenscheinlich rel. unverbaut und bei dem Preis über jegliche Verschleiß-Diskussion erhaben.
Und das schönste: ich wäre nächste Woche auch noch genau in der Ecke...
Ersma!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Oktober 2009)

...und dieses "Mountainbike" wäre bei mir um die Ecke gewesen... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110442122471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Leider werden wir nie mehr erfahren, wieviel er jetzt dafür bekommen hat einfach beendet...hatte mich schon drauf gefreut:

Eine schöne alte XTR-Gruppe und einen Spinergy Laufradsatz und die RS Doppelbrücke....


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Oktober 2009)

wer hatte denn  danach gefragt?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...78485&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



hätt ich das gewusst das das forumsmitglied nicht mit bietet hätt ich da zugeschlagen.


----------



## felixdelrio (14. Oktober 2009)

Das defekte Kind ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=426402&highlight=cherry


----------



## CarstenB (14. Oktober 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wer hatte denn  danach gefragt?
> 
> hätt ich das gewusst das das forumsmitglied nicht mit bietet hätt ich da zugeschlagen.



weisst du, dass er nicht geboten hat?


----------



## andy1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wer hatte denn  danach gefragt?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200391878485&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D200391878485%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1
> 
> ...



geht doch schon nach "gudd ould Gehrmanie" so wie es aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (15. Oktober 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wer hatte denn  danach gefragt?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...78485&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> ...



Schicker Rahmen, schade um das verpasste Schnäppchen. Aber '91? Never ever...


----------



## Koe (17. Oktober 2009)

nicht durch die lappen gegangen, sondern überrascht das bei der dürftigen beschreibung doch noch so viel für den verkäufer rumgekommen ist.
dürften echte graftons sein oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290358422391


----------



## cleiende (17. Oktober 2009)

yessir, Re-Entry Levers.


----------



## andy1 (18. Oktober 2009)

nicht bei ebay aber auf dem Flohmarkt stand das letzte Schrottrad mit einem noch "rel." frischen Ritchey Force 1.9er Reifen - muss wohl jahrelang wohlbehütet aufbewahrt worden sein um dann sein Ende an einem völligst schrottigem Bahnhofsrad zu finden.
Ich wollte ihn noch retten doch hätte ich 25 Euro fürs ganze Rad zahlen müssen...
Vielleicht hätte ich das machen sollen, habe noch nie einen Force in dem Zustand gesehen...
das Talkum hängt noch massenweise drauf.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (18. Oktober 2009)

sowas passiert, wenn man eine falsche Artikelbezeichnung eingibt :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140351668817

Gruß
Micha

ps. war nicht und ist auch jetzt nicht meine Grafton.


----------



## trinkdöner (18. Oktober 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> nicht bei ebay aber auf dem Flohmarkt stand das letzte Schrottrad mit einem noch "rel." frischen Ritchey Force 1.9er Reifen - muss wohl jahrelang wohlbehütet aufbewahrt worden sein um dann sein Ende an einem völligst schrottigem Bahnhofsrad zu finden.
> Ich wollte ihn noch retten doch hätte ich 25 Euro fürs ganze Rad zahlen müssen...
> Vielleicht hätte ich das machen sollen, habe noch nie einen Force in dem Zustand gesehen...
> das Talkum hängt noch massenweise drauf.



Das sieht mir eher nach Salzablagerung als nach Talkum aus - es sei denn die Speichen gab es damals auch mit Talkumummantelung


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...84295&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


vorbau wieder verkaufen,dann ist der lenker geschenkt....
und ich pfeife und syncrosfanatiker biete nicht mit.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...10811&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Oktober 2009)

2 paar incl hebel.................


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0&_trksid=m38&_nkw=150379729907&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## elsepe (19. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Flite-Evolution-...Fahrradteile?hash=item45eec8911c#ht_500wt_956


ne hab ich nicht verpasst aber n schnapper wars doch wohl für den käufer.
(link aus dem einganforum da hat ihn auch einer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (19. Oktober 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...84295&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1




Der LRS ist doch aber kein classic.......der ist für Scheibenbremsen. Der paßt doch gar nicht ins DeKerf!  

Trotzdem sehr günstig.


----------



## muttipullover (19. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190337348109&_trkparms=tab=Watching
Schade der Lenker hätte mein Breezer perfekt gemacht.
Steffen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (23. Oktober 2009)

...wenn ich gewußt hätte, daß der KLEIN sooooo günstig wird, hätte ich mir noch einen Renner zugelegt...Bj 1981

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160369926802&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Koe (23. Oktober 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...wenn ich gewußt hätte, daß der KLEIN sooooo günstig wird, hätte ich mir noch einen Renner zugelegt...Bj 1981
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160369926802&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT
> 
> ...



 das ist echt bitter. gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## petfox (23. Oktober 2009)

Ein Dank an den Sniper...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...111666&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Koe (24. Oktober 2009)

petfox schrieb:


> Ein Dank an den Sniper...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...111666&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182



die hatte ich auch auf beobachtung und hab sie während des surfens im forum verpasst.
viel spaß mit dem teil, ich hätte nicht gedacht das sie für so wenig geld den besitzer wechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petfox (24. Oktober 2009)

ich auch nicht, umso könnt ich  dass der Sniper nicht gefunzt hat


----------



## Koe (24. Oktober 2009)

petfox schrieb:


> ich auch nicht, umso könnt ich  dass der Sniper nicht gefunzt hat



achso, ich hatte deinen ersten post so verstanden das du sie dank sniper abgeschossen hast und mich schon gewundert das du es in diesem thread postest.

ist echt zum .

gruß stefan


----------



## Syborg (24. Oktober 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Flite-Evolution-...Fahrradteile?hash=item45eec8911c#ht_500wt_956
> 
> 
> ne hab ich nicht verpasst aber n schnapper wars doch wohl für den käufer.
> (link aus dem einganforum da hat ihn auch einer)




So ein Mist, ich könnt 

Doch irgendwann krieg ich einen.......


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Oktober 2009)

er hätte für 20 pfund versendet.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...08656&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## olli (25. Oktober 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> er hätte für 20 pfund versendet.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...08656&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Sei froh! Die QUADRA ist eine ganz schreckliche Gabel!!!


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Oktober 2009)

trotzdem guter preis für den rahmen...die quadra kannste ja gegen ne judy austauschen


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Oktober 2009)

sorry da muss ich dich verbessern dr juggles
ditt ist ein 16er.
kannste daran erkennen das das obere lager der wippe über dem oberrohr liegt und nicht wie beim 18er auf gleicher höhe.



hast deinen beitrag in bezug der grösse schon gelöscht.


----------



## Tommi74 (26. Oktober 2009)

Mein erster Beitrag in diesem Thread:

Vor ein paar Monaten wollte ich die unbedingt haben, aber nicht zu Sammler-Preisen. Habs dann irgendwann vergessen/aufgegeben, und jetzt gleich 2 Stück für 2 Euro....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Bremse-D...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3ca691a9df

Will der Käufer mir eine agbegeb? Wird auf jeden Fall Gewinn machen (zahle mehr als 1 Euro dafür!)


----------



## mini.tom (26. Oktober 2009)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Mein erster Beitrag in diesem Thread:
> 
> Vor ein paar Monaten wollte ich die unbedingt haben, aber nicht zu Sammler-Preisen. Habs dann irgendwann vergessen/aufgegeben, und jetzt gleich 2 Stück für 2 Euro....
> 
> ...



Bekommst gleich ne PN ;-) 
Mfg 
Tom


----------



## roesli (26. Oktober 2009)

Zwei ladenneue XT U-Brakes für zwei Euro? Das ist deftig, das hätt ich auch genommen!

...das da auch:
http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports.../bike-mit-rahmenriss-in-lenker/v/an584982332/

Gut, der Rahmen ist hinüber, aber die komplette XT-Gruppe für umgerechnet 17 Euro wär eigentlich schon in Ordnung gewesen... Hätt ich das gewusst, hätt ich meinen Einsatz gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (26. Oktober 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> ...das da auch:
> http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports.../bike-mit-rahmenriss-in-lenker/v/an584982332/



hab mal 25 geboten ...wehe es überbietet mich einer!


----------



## Protorix (26. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130338571541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
cook oder pbc kurbel brauchbar brauchbare farbe 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140354468252&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

sims kurbel 

f**** .... abgelenkt gewesen den ganzen abend ... menno menno menno ..


----------



## roesli (26. Oktober 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> hab mal 25 geboten ...wehe es überbietet mich einer!



Heeey, der hat wieder eingestellt? Schweinisch! Als ich die Auktion überprüfte, war sie ohne Gebot ausgelaufen  Naja, wünsche viel Glück, Stefan, ich tret zu Deinen Gunsten zurück

(PS: Aus Willisau mag ich Ringli & Pomme Pure)


----------



## Inigo Montoya (26. Oktober 2009)

Protorix schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130338571541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> cook oder pbc kurbel brauchbar brauchbare farbe


das sind topline sls kurbeln. der preis ist ok wenn man bedenkt, dass die pedalgewinde angebohrt sind.


----------



## DH-Shredder (26. Oktober 2009)

Protorix schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130338571541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> cook oder pbc kurbel brauchbar brauchbare farbe



Tja, die hatte ich auch im Visier, aber der Preis war mir dann doch zuviel, zumal ich nicht genau wusste, was für eine Kurbel das dann genau war/ist...


----------



## zingel (27. Oktober 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> (PS: Aus Willisau mag ich Ringli & Pomme Pure)



ist notiert


----------



## CarstenB (27. Oktober 2009)

diese willisauer schoggi fand ich auch sehr lecker  ringli taeten's auch oder tete de moine


----------



## zingel (27. Oktober 2009)

auch notiert.


----------



## tonicbikes (28. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170396239504&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT







tonic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (28. Oktober 2009)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170396239504&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jooo, der hÃ¤tte mir fÃ¼r das Geld auch gefallen  


Hier auch noch ein gÃ¼nstiges Rad fÃ¼r die Leute aus SÃ¼dhessen etc.

fÃ¼r 13,95 â¬ ein Wheeler Pro Line 3080


----------



## maxim-DD (29. Oktober 2009)

KLEIN Chain Control Device Adroit Attitude Pulse
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300360260490&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

und ich idiot musste natürlich nach internationale versand fragen, und er schrieb es auch gleich noch mit rein.



der ronny


----------



## Gemma (29. Oktober 2009)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> KLEIN Chain Control Device Adroit Attitude Pulse
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300360260490&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




Soo günstig ist das ja nun wirklich nicht.



maxim-DD schrieb:


> und ich idiot musste natürlich nach internationale versand fragen, und er schrieb es auch gleich noch mit rein.




Seltsame Logik.

Die 2-3 Euro, die da dann mehr von ausländischen Bietern (die ja eh alle fragen nach Versand) hätten den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett gemacht.


----------



## maxim-DD (29. Oktober 2009)

@ Gemma - schau dir die verfügbarkeit & preise für die KLEIN-teile in DEU bzw. EU an.


----------



## Gemma (29. Oktober 2009)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> @ Gemma - schau dir die verfügbarkeit & preise für die KLEIN-teile in DEU bzw. EU an.



Sei dir sicher, das habe ich.

Selbst bei ebay taucht ja nun schon aller Nase lang was auf, und ansonsten muss man sich halt mal ans Telefon hängen, insbesondere wenn es nur Kleinigkeiten sind.


----------



## curve (29. Oktober 2009)

Zum Glück ist sie nicht mir durch die Lappen gegangen - nein, ich habe sie auch nicht gekauft 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...1&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123#ht_4518wt_1133
Jetzt denken bestimmt einige, dass eine AccuTrax für 299,- Dollar eher in den "Manche investieren ..."-Thread gehört. Aber dass diese Auktion schon nach kurzer Zeit mit Sofortkauf beendet wurde, sagt wohl alles. Also ich hab ja schon viel teurere AccuTraxes "gesehen" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (29. Oktober 2009)

curve schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist sie nicht mir durch die Lappen gegangen - nein, ich habe sie auch nicht gekauft
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...1&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123#ht_4518wt_1133
> Jetzt denken bestimmt einige, dass eine AccuTrax für 299,- Dollar eher in den "Manche investieren ..."-Thread gehört. Aber dass diese Auktion schon nach kurzer Zeit mit Sofortkauf beendet wurde, sagt wohl alles. Also ich hab ja schon viel teurere AccuTraxes "gesehen" ...



Marc - na da bin ich ja mal neugierig wo die wieder auftaucht 
Mfg
Tom


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (31. Oktober 2009)

.......

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120481696517&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## DH-Shredder (1. November 2009)

Wäre perfekt für mein anderes Rad gewesen und der Preis erst... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/FSA-Oversized-Vo...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item1e58dcc481

Und ich hatte sprichwörtlich gepennt...


----------



## CarstenB (1. November 2009)

na, wenn das mal kein klassischer vorbau ist...


----------



## zaskar-le (2. November 2009)

...zumindest ein schönes Beispiel weshalb wir hier sind und nicht woanders


----------



## Koe (8. November 2009)

*NEIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN*

für 99Euro sofortkauf.

wer hat sie? jemand hier aus dem forum?


http://cgi.ebay.de/Brodie-Kult-Retr...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3ef9ff6fae

ich geh jetzt erstmal ne runde in den keller heulen.

gruß stefan


----------



## elsepe (8. November 2009)

verdammte kacke ich such doch bestimmt 2x die woche die stichwörter durch und bei brodie gabs keinen treffer. lang war die wohl eher nicht drin. die letzte gatorblade die ich gesehne hab ging für über 300 weg. verdammt verdammt verdammt


----------



## Koe (8. November 2009)

ging mir auch so. die war fast ne ganze std. online.


----------



## stubenhocker (8. November 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> lang war die wohl eher nicht drin.


 

49min


----------



## zaskar-le (8. November 2009)

...das ist wirklich bitter. Mein Beileid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bontrager (8. November 2009)

...dumdidum...


----------



## Koe (8. November 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> ...dumdidum...



verstehe ich das jetzt richtig? wenn ja, meinen glückwunsch. dann kommt sie ja in gute hände.

was glaubst du wie mir die pumpe ging und die hände gezittert haben als ich die auktion gesehen hatte.

gruß stefan


und sie hätte sich so gut gemacht am expresso.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (8. November 2009)

...kommt doch an ein eXpresso


----------



## Koe (8. November 2009)

prächtig.

dann gibst hoffentlich bilder vom eingebauten zustand.

gruß stefan


----------



## kadaverfleisch (8. November 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> ...dumdidum...



Marco,

dich kann man nicht mal alleine vorm Computer lassen, machste gleich Unfug 

Viel Spaß und Gruß
Micha


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (9. November 2009)

Ich glaub`s erst richtig,wenn ich den "Unfug" in den Händen halte 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Koe (9. November 2009)

das wird schon. und dann bitte bilder zeigen.
ich zeig dann auch welche mit ne schnöden p2 im eXpresso.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (9. November 2009)

Zur Zeit is bei mir ne Pulcro drinne 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## DH-Shredder (16. November 2009)

Hätte (m)ein neues Spaßbike werden können!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Big-Hit-2005-Gr-S-Marzocchi-66-Fox-Vanilla_W0QQitemZ130342791562QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item1e5909298a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (16. November 2009)

Igitt, das ist ja neuzeitlich!


----------



## CarstenB (16. November 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Hätte (m)ein neues Spaßbike werden können!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Big-Hit-2005-Gr-S-Marzocchi-66-Fox-Vanilla_W0QQitemZ130342791562QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item1e5909298a



du bist damit hier wirklich im falschen forum.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (16. November 2009)

was war denn hier los ... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260505087440&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123


----------



## DH-Shredder (16. November 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> du bist damit hier wirklich im falschen forum.



Wieso?


----------



## Protorix (16. November 2009)

weil du im classic forum bist


----------



## DH-Shredder (16. November 2009)

Ahh, sooo. Ok, hätte ich mal lieber drauf achten sollen. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## farao (16. November 2009)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> was war denn hier los ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260505087440&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123


Ist doch offensichtlich. Er/Sie hat "NOS" vergessen, mit "NEU" konnte das nichts werden 

gruß
farao


----------



## zaskar-le (16. November 2009)

...für mich off-topic 

Endlich hatte ich auch mal ein wenig Glück bei ebay.


----------



## Dddakk (20. November 2009)

..sagt mal, ich habe die Tage mal was hierim Forum gelesen, dass ein alter MTB Rahmen für 12.000 Dolar gekauft wurde. Nun finde ich das nicht mehr. Kann jamand helfen?  Danke!


----------



## v8mercedes (20. November 2009)

guckst du

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110452366647&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Dddakk (20. November 2009)

merci!


----------



## ascii (20. November 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> merci!



Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der Rahmen in 2 Wochen nochmal angeboten wird.

Gebot heist ja noch nicht, daß der Deal tatsächlich zu Stande kommt.


----------



## bruchmeister (20. November 2009)

Nicht direkt durch die Lappen...
Beschreibung, Foto und Bewertungen dürftig - aber NOS XT Daumenschalter füe knapp 56 ist doch ein fairer Preis wie ich finde.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180431901882&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. November 2009)

na ja, bei den bewertungen ist der kauf dann doch eher ein lottospiel... 

auf der anderen seite... ein verkäufer kann noch so schlechte bewertungen haben. die gier nach seltenen teilen ist einfach zu groß


----------



## hambelbambel (21. November 2009)

Na da sag ich dochmal "Alter Schalter!"

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270483704317&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Für Kenner,Sammler & Liebhaber sicher die richtige Anlage, aber allein der NP....huiuiui. Leider nicht meine Kragenweite, ist aber glaube ich auch gut so


----------



## trinkdöner (21. November 2009)

geil, mit dem aufkleber meines lokalen fahrradhändlers ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (21. November 2009)

die dinger gehen immer zu solchen mörderpreisen weg. der rahmen ist ja schon cool aber für den preis.....


----------



## elsepe (22. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...245831&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

da war ich höchstbietender und jetzt ist der artikel einfach rausgenommen. so ein *********typ


----------



## HOLZWURM (22. November 2009)

Guten Morgen

Dieser Verkäufer hat das ja auch nicht zum ersten mal gebracht.

Auch bei seiner Syncros Stütze und dem Wicked Lite ging das auch so.

Hast Du schon es mal geschafft bei SLAYER3333 zu einem fairen Preis etwas zu kaufen.

So circa 12 Stunden vor Ende nimmt er alles wieder raus- verkauft kriegt er das dann doch nicht

Das ist eben EBAY

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## Pastell (22. November 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...245831&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> da war ich höchstbietender und jetzt ist der artikel einfach rausgenommen. so ein *********typ



Das hat mich auch sehr geärgert, hätte mir gut angestanden das Teil.

Edit: zwar nicht ebay aber bis vor ner Stunde standen die Straße runter noch zwei olle Stadtschlampen fürn Schrott, ich komme von Anhosen (hatte den Krempel nur aus dem Fenster erspäht) vor die Tür und ein Anderer schlört die Teile weg.


----------



## hambelbambel (22. November 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Dieser Verkäufer hat das ja auch nicht zum ersten mal gebracht.
> 
> ...


 





Moin

Stimmt, an der Gabel war ich vor ein paar Monaten auch mal drangewesen

Die taucht in regelmäßigen Abständen immer mal wieder auf....ich glaub die ist unverkäuflich

Gruß Micha


----------



## CarstenB (22. November 2009)

und wenn jemand die p-bone mal in die haende bekommt wuesste ich gerne, ob sie wirklich einen 1" schaft hat.


----------



## elsepe (22. November 2009)

war eine 1 1/8 " stand in den fragen untendrunter. vielleicht hat er sie auch deswegen rausgenommen. aber bei dem heutigen ebay ist es nicht mal möglich dem verkäufer nach auktionsende ne frage zu stellen. (zumindest nicht über den regulären account)


----------



## CarstenB (22. November 2009)

die frage hatte ich gestellt aber "Stimmt!" als antwort ist nicht wirklich eindeutig. zwischen der frage und dem beenden der auktion sind auch ettliche tage vergangen.


----------



## Koe (22. November 2009)

nicht wirklich verpasst. aber der preis ist heiß:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190348960058&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (22. November 2009)

die hab ich jetzt aber doch verpasst. auch zu einem interessanten kurs verkauft worden.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330377419337&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## DefektesKind (22. November 2009)

Koe schrieb:


> die hab ich jetzt aber doch verpasst. auch zu einem interessanten kurs verkauft worden.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330377419337&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Das tut weh...


----------



## Koe (22. November 2009)

dem verkäufer wahrscheinlich mehr als mir.


----------



## elsepe (23. November 2009)

zumal er ja eigentlich alles richtig gemacht hat. zeit ist ok schlagwörter waren auch alle da. tja manchmal steckt man halt nicht drin....


----------



## spezirider (23. November 2009)

grade auf retrobike gesehen:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Klein-Attitude-frame_W0QQitemZ260511151729


----------



## Koe (23. November 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> zumal er ja eigentlich alles richtig gemacht hat. zeit ist ok schlagwörter waren auch alle da. tja manchmal steckt man halt nicht drin....



absolut, von der aufmachung war die auktion auch sehr gut gemacht. ich hatte nicht weiter danach geschaut, weil ich fest damit gerechnet hatte das sie für min. das doppelte weggeht.

aber das ist eben ebay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (23. November 2009)

Grompf, nur knapp verpasst:

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...-loch-von-white-industries-usa/v/an587972098/

Eine White Ind. Vorderradnabe für rund 19 Euro...

Nicht, dass ich sie unbedingt gewollt hätte, aber für den Preis wär diese eine nette Ergänzung für meine Vitrine gewesen....


----------



## Zaskar1998 (23. November 2009)

Koe schrieb:


> absolut, von der aufmachung war die auktion auch sehr gut gemacht. ich hatte nicht weiter danach geschaut, weil ich fest damit gerechnet hatte das sie für min. das doppelte weggeht.
> 
> aber das ist eben ebay.




ja  aber Schaftlänge  175 mm reicht halt auch nich jeden.


----------



## divergent! (3. Dezember 2009)

ein yeti zum guten preis....zum glück zu groß um sich zu ärgern:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Yeti-A-R-C-A-S-l...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3ca7aced92


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Dezember 2009)

nich Schei55e, aber schade: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180439522185&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hank_dd (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich könnt mich in den A**** beißen, Preisvorschlag abgegeben, Antwort kam nicht sofort und dann war ich ne Woche nicht online.
Am Freitag - alle weg! Sch....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370297225408&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## elsepe (6. Dezember 2009)

wenn es nicht auf den müsing aufkleber ankommt hätt ich was für dich


----------



## hank_dd (6. Dezember 2009)

Weiter per PN?


----------



## kingmoe (8. Dezember 2009)

Das Slingshot hätte ich schon gerne gekauft, aber der Verkäufer hat leider zu spät auf meine Anfrage nach Deutschlandversand ("100-300 $US") geantwortet 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260516048571&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Hat es jemand aus dem Forum ergattert?!


----------



## felixdelrio (9. Dezember 2009)

Da benutzt man mal keinen Sniper und geht händisch an die Sache ran und dann ... zu spät.

Hätt ich gut gebrauchen können ... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260516424008&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar


----------



## dizzeerascal (9. Dezember 2009)

hehe, ich hab´s doch auch per hand geschossen, bin nur nicht ganz sicher, ob´s auch wirklich passt, die kurbel dazu ist auch noch auf´m weg zu mir... soll ich mich melden, falls ich´s wieder loswerden will?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamtchu (9. Dezember 2009)

@kingmoe

das slingshot hat er noch er will es jetzt aber wohl für die 2 jahre die er verreisst einlagern und nach seiner rückkehr selbst fahren...

für mich hätte es gereicht es bis melbourne zu schicken...


----------



## kingmoe (10. Dezember 2009)

yamtchu schrieb:


> @kingmoe
> 
> das slingshot hat er noch er will es jetzt aber wohl für die 2 jahre die er verreisst einlagern und nach seiner rückkehr selbst fahren...
> 
> für mich hätte es gereicht es bis melbourne zu schicken...



Dann warte ich eben, bis er in 2 Jahren merkt, dass er es unbedingt an mich verkaufen will ;-))

Danke für die Info


----------



## DH-Shredder (13. Dezember 2009)

Hätte ich gut gebrauchen können... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260519720487&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270496493867&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110464831042&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## divergent! (13. Dezember 2009)

bei der kurbel ist es ärgerlich aber den schaltkram bekommst du teilweise auch im forum zu dem preis.


----------



## shanesimons (13. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ....bei der kurbel ist es ärgerlich.....



Des einen Leid, ist des anderen Freud  .........


----------



## Hellspawn (13. Dezember 2009)

na, wenn die Kurbel mal nicht einfach Schrott ist.  Ich vermute verschlissene Kettenblätter und abgenudelte Lageraufnahme.


----------



## shanesimons (13. Dezember 2009)

Is für mich auch eher ein Kandidat zum Testen der Eloxierung.


----------



## Protorix (13. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160385000060&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

mir wird schlecht ... warum steh ich so lange unter der dusche 
schei44e


----------



## Protorix (13. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230409905143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

heut hat sich sauber machen nicht rentiert :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (13. Dezember 2009)

Schade, die hätte so schön zum Vorbau gepasst: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190355516027&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## divergent! (14. Dezember 2009)

Protorix schrieb:


> mir wird schlecht ... warum steh ich so lange unter der dusche
> schei44e




heut hat sich sauber machen nicht rentiert :-([/QUOTE]


aus dem grund putze ich nicht


----------



## argh (14. Dezember 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Hätte ich gut gebrauchen können...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260519720487&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ...



zumindest zu #3 gibt´s eine alternative im bikemarkt: hier!
 vielleicht isses ja was für dich?


----------



## Tommi74 (14. Dezember 2009)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Is für mich auch eher ein Kandidat zum Testen der Eloxierung.



So ne Experimentkurbel hab ich auch rumliegen (bzw sogar hier im Basar für nen 10-er angeboten).

Wenn du noch mehr experimente machen willst...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (14. Dezember 2009)

Alles nur, weil ich da schon längst in den Federn lag (schei55 Frühschicht...): http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140365686051&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Filosofem (15. Dezember 2009)

Das kommt vom ewigen telefonieren.
Gut, die Felgen sind nicht ganz klassisch. Dafür die Naben neu, mal keine stino-Competitions eingespeicht, und offensichtlich auch keine Messingnippel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Valen (22. Dezember 2009)

was war denn da los? klick

Campa Record OR/Icarus Daumenschalter neu in (Icarus) Box fÃ¼r 21,50â¬?

Da hat aber wer einen Schnapper gemacht...


----------



## S-BEND (22. Dezember 2009)

Angebot und Nachfrage.
Mal so
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230413348104&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

und mal so
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150398429491&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Gruß


----------



## Zaskar1998 (27. Dezember 2009)

Krass  ...  " halbe "  XTR  Kassette nich mal ein Gebot drauf   



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120507595624&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jörgl (27. Dezember 2009)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Krass  ...  " halbe "  XTR  Kassette nich mal ein Gebot drauf
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120507595624&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Was soll man auch mit 'ne halbe Kassette anfangen?


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Dezember 2009)

für den preis hätt ich die auch genommen...............

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...42713&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## roesli (28. Dezember 2009)

Mistmistmist!

Knapp 40 Euro für zwei NOS-Naben von Paul, und ich hab es einfach vor lauter Diskussionen mit meiner Freundin vergessen 

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120510102116&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:CH:1123

Janu, mehr als ein kleiner Trost: Das Endergebnis des Gesprächs war, dass wir uns im kommenden Jahr gemeinsam ein Tandem anschaffen werden


----------



## DefektesKind (29. Dezember 2009)

Nicht die Bucht aber durch die Lappen ist er mir doch gegangen. 


http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=83268


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Januar 2010)

für den preis......

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...94439&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## divergent! (5. Januar 2010)

ups...das ist echt ärgerlich. der sieht aus wie geleckt.

wobei mit versand...evtl zoll wirds dann doch noch etwas teurer. aber immer noch ein guter preis


----------



## NatFlanders (7. Januar 2010)

Das Titus-Teilelager, da, wo die vielen NOS XT Kurbeln herkamen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-Sunto...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4cecda437d


Ich hoffe, daß unsere Ersatzteilversorgung jetzt gesichert ist ...

Und ich hoffe, daß Titus nicht schon sämtliche Rosinen zuvor verkauft hat

Vielleicht gibt es ja jetzt auch einen Vertrieb über den Classic Bike Basar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Januar 2010)

Auf den Bildern war nicht viel brauchbares abgebildet


----------



## NatFlanders (7. Januar 2010)

Titus hat auch keinen Plan, zumindest am Anfang gehabt ...



eine große Kiste XT Kurbeln oder Schaltwerke und das Geld ist wieder drin.

Mit Pech ... 15 Kisten Suntour Expert Canti-Bremsen


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Januar 2010)

passiert selten aber das tut weh..................

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290389207410&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar


----------



## spezirider (18. Januar 2010)

ein 20" Sea&Sky atti mit sofortkauf - das war schnell weg!!! (das rad wurde glaube ich schonmal hier und auf retrobike gepostet):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180457690884&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Bugs-Bunny (18. Januar 2010)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Hätte ich gut gebrauchen können...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260519720487&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ...




#3 hätte ich auch gebrauchen können.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (18. Januar 2010)

Zwar ausgeblichen, aber für das Geld trotzdem ein Schnäppchen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270513390651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Was mich aber noch viel mehr ärgert: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140372611104&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## divergent! (19. Januar 2010)

die beiden hatte ich auch beobachtet obwohl ich eigentlich alle räder vollständig hab. aber bei dem preis.....mist da hätte ich ruhig mitbieten können


----------



## Deleted 30552 (19. Januar 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Was mich aber noch viel mehr ärgert: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140372611104&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




also ich kann mich an zeiten erinnern, in denen so eine gabel zum doppelten preis weggegangen wäre ...

oder lag es nur daran, daß der verkäufer die wörtchen "retro, kult und nos" nicht erwähnt hat


----------



## SCM (19. Januar 2010)

Die Preise der Manitous sind derzeit ohnehin sehr moderat. In den letzen drei Monaten sind die fast alle bis zu 30% unter dem sonst üblichen Preis weggegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (19. Januar 2010)

SCM schrieb:


> Die Preise der Manitous sind derzeit ohnehin sehr moderat. In den letzen drei Monaten sind die fast alle bis zu 30% unter dem sonst üblichen Preis weggegangen.



Das liegt wohl daran, daß sie sich ******** fahren.


----------



## divergent! (19. Januar 2010)

ach find ich jetzt nicht...............


----------



## Triple F (19. Januar 2010)

Verpaßt habe ich die jetzt nicht, nur mit angezogener Handbremse mitgeboten, da ich das Sammeln unvollständiger Bremsen Leid bin, aber das waren doch *Wiesmann Super Brakes* oder gab's von denen auch Nachbauten?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180455596895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Christi (20. Januar 2010)

Also das müsste schon eine Wiesmann Super-Brake sein. Habe kurz vorm Bieten nochmal mit meiner verglichen. Ich glaube, so viel fehlt da gar nicht. Mal schauen, wenn sie ankommt...


----------



## Triple F (20. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch  !


----------



## elsepe (23. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...994757&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

****! ****! ****! *******! verdammt nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (23. Januar 2010)

35 Euro für eine Stütze in dem Zustand? Nääää....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (23. Januar 2010)

Auktion verpennt

NOS M737 Schaltwerk für 25 Euro

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260537301984


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Januar 2010)

Ein bisschen traurig bin ich schon.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170433939897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Januar 2010)

war wohl nicht der einzige der erkannt hat, was da aufm tisch liegt..

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220545187331&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Deleted 5247 (26. Januar 2010)

War das ein KLEIN Rahmen-Set? Wenn ja, welches Modell?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradrahmen_W0...adteile?hash=item3359847e03QQautorefreshZtrue


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Januar 2010)

immerhin 136,78 EUR ... in anbetracht dieser artikelbeschreibung:

"Fahrradrahmen"  

"gebrauchter Rahmen für Bastler / Barzahlung bei Abholung"


----------



## höhenangst (26. Januar 2010)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> War das ein KLEIN Rahmen-Set? Wenn ja, welches Modell?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradrahmen_W0...adteile?hash=item3359847e03QQautorefreshZtrue



laut Ausfallenden ein Rascal  , in 19 Zoll Kleintypisch


----------



## jörgl (26. Januar 2010)

Ich tipp mal eher auf Pinnacle...


----------



## höhenangst (26. Januar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Ich tipp mal eher auf Pinnacle...



ok, Du hast Recht


und wer Recht hat gibt einen aus !


----------



## hank_dd (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch mitgeboten aber ... NEIN, zu wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bugs-Bunny (26. Januar 2010)

ist das normal?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370320665514&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Zaskar1998 (26. Januar 2010)

die hätte eigentlich schon so 15 - 20  bringen sollen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Januar 2010)

Bugs-Bunny schrieb:


> ist das normal?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370320665514&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT




"Der Verkäufer hat das Angebot vorzeitig beendet und alle Gebote gestrichen"


----------



## Bugs-Bunny (26. Januar 2010)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> die hätte eigentlich schon so 15 - 20  bringen sollen



mag verstehn wer will


----------



## Bugs-Bunny (26. Januar 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> "Der Verkäufer hat das Angebot vorzeitig beendet und alle Gebote gestrichen"



na dann


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Januar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Ich tipp mal eher auf Pinnacle...



ja anhand der ausfaller schon, dachte das muss man hier nicht dazu schreiben


----------



## jörgl (26. Januar 2010)

höhenangst schrieb:


> und wer Recht hat gibt einen aus !



Dafür musst Du schon herkommen


----------



## Toxic_Lab (26. Januar 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> "Der Verkäufer hat das Angebot vorzeitig beendet und alle Gebote gestrichen"


 
Bin ich blind? Wo steht das denn?


----------



## CarstenB (26. Januar 2010)

wenn du auf "0 Gebote" klickst

Übersicht über Rücknahme von Geboten und Streichungen 

Bieter  Vorgang / Erklärung  Datum des Gebots und der Rücknahme  
Bieter ****r  Gestrichen: EUR 1,00
Erklärung: Der Verkäufer hat das Angebot vorzeitig beendet und alle Gebote gestrichen. Geboten: 15.01.10 02:21:47 MEZ
Gestrichen: 15.01.10 12:40:07 MEZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Januar 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> war wohl nicht der einzige der erkannt hat, was da aufm tisch liegt..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220545187331&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




ich habe grade von eBay die Nachricht bekommen, dass die oberen Gebote gestrichen wurden und ich nun wieder Höchstbietender bin.. 
mh kann denn irgendwer so ein Pinnacle Klein gebrauchen?


----------



## Bugs-Bunny (26. Januar 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> ich habe grade von eBay die Nachricht bekommen, dass die oberen Gebote gestrichen wurden und ich nun wieder Höchstbietender bin..
> mh kann denn irgendwer so ein Pinnacle Klein gebrauchen?




Die Bucht ist voller Piraten


----------



## hank_dd (26. Januar 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> ich habe grade von eBay die Nachricht bekommen, dass die oberen Gebote gestrichen wurden und ich nun wieder Höchstbietender bin..
> mh kann denn irgendwer so ein Pinnacle Klein gebrauchen?



Da brauchst du nur dein Gebot zurück ziehen und ich bin der nächste


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Januar 2010)

die neuste masche, um den preis in die höhe zu treiben ?

also für mich wäre der Klein-rahmen zu viel katze im sack

aber der verkäufer besteht ja auf selbstabholung ... also wenn der rahmen zu übel aussieht ... einfach rumdrehen und ohne rahmen nach hause fahren!


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Januar 2010)

naja 50 Euro incl. Versand für nen Klein Pinnacle.. Lackzustand hin oder her, wenns keine Dellen, Chainsuck oder tiefen Krater hat, dann sollte man doch eigentlich eher Richtung 170-200 dafür bekommen..


----------



## CarstenB (26. Januar 2010)

wo gab es ein pinnacle fuer 50E incl. versand? ich seh da 136E und kein versand oder steh ich gerade auf dem schlauch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Januar 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Lackzustand hin oder her, wenns keine Dellen, Chainsuck oder tiefen Krater hat, dann sollte man doch eigentlich eher Richtung 170-200 dafür bekommen..




170-200 für die kiste ???

ohne eine neue lackierung würde ich mich nicht damit in die öffentlichkeit wagen


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Januar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> wo gab es ein pinnacle fuer 50E incl. versand? ich seh da 136E und kein versand oder steh ich gerade auf dem schlauch?



Versand hat er auf Nachfrage hin angeboten, mein Maximalgebot lag bei 44 Euronen, + 6 Euro Versand = ~50 Euro
Wie gesagt habe diese Nachricht bekommen, dass ich jetzt wieder Höchstbietender bin.. 

Ich weiß nicht wieviel es bringen würde, aber naja mit der Beschreibung bringts schon an die 130, also würde wohl 150 drin sein.. Naja wie auch immer..


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Januar 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Versand hat er auf Nachfrage hin angeboten, mein Maximalgebot lag bei 44 Euronen, + 6 Euro Versand = ~50 Euro
> Wie gesagt habe diese Nachricht bekommen, dass ich jetzt wieder Höchstbietender bin..




das muß ich jetzt aber nicht verstehen ...

dann müßten ja gleich drei bieter vor dir abgesprungen sein, innerhalb von ein paar stunden.


----------



## Koe (26. Januar 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> das muß ich jetzt aber nicht verstehen ...
> 
> dann müßten ja gleich drei bieter vor dir abgesprungen sein, innerhalb von ein paar stunden.





das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht. da sind do hnoch mind. 2 bieter vor dir dran.

und rechts in der ecke steht noch ein gt? stand das auch schon zum verkauf?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Januar 2010)

laut gebotsübersicht ...

das GT wurde vom dem ersteigert, der auch den zuschlag für den Klein-rahmen erhalten hat. Na so ein zufall auch 

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=220545187331

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=220545188414


----------



## elsepe (26. Januar 2010)

ich denke das die wahrscheinlichkeit das das geklaute sachen sind recht hoch ist


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Januar 2010)

Alles recht merkwürdig. Von vorne bis hinten


----------



## Koe (26. Januar 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> laut gebotsübersicht ...
> 
> das GT wurde vom dem ersteigert, der auch den zuschlag für den Klein-rahmen erhalten hat. Na so ein zufall auch
> 
> ...



na sowas, was für ein zufall.


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Januar 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> das muß ich jetzt aber nicht verstehen ...
> 
> dann müßten ja gleich drei bieter vor dir abgesprungen sein, innerhalb von ein paar stunden.



wundert mich ja auch, war aber eine offizielle ebay nachricht -.-
naja mal schaun, was da los ist


----------



## CarstenB (26. Januar 2010)

du hast die nachricht sicher bekommen als die auktion noch aktiv war. in der gebotsliste ist ja auch ein zurueckgezogenens gebot gelistet. danach haben aber noch andere geboten. du hast das teil also nicht fuer deine 44e gewonnen sondern der hoechstbieter mit 136e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinkdöner (26. Januar 2010)

ich hatte 55.- oder so eingegeben ...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Januar 2010)

elsepe schrieb:


> ich denke das die wahrscheinlichkeit das das geklaute sachen sind recht hoch ist



...ich denke weiterhin, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch ist, dass die bald wieder hier drinstehen, wenn ein "Fahrradliebhaber" BEIDE ersteigert hat...

...zumal die Beschreibung "Fahrradrahmen ....gebraucht ...für Bastler" nicht unbedingt für den technischen Hintergrund des Verkäufers spricht...aber lassen wir uns überraschen...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Januar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> du hast die nachricht sicher bekommen als die auktion noch aktiv war. in der gebotsliste ist ja auch ein zurueckgezogenens gebot gelistet. danach haben aber noch andere geboten. du hast das teil also nicht fuer deine 44e gewonnen sondern der hoechstbieter mit 136e



...das wäre der übliche Weg beim "Anbieter der Auktionsplattform", dass man die Nachricht umgehend bekommt, wenn einer sein Gebot zurückgezogen hat. Es kann aber durchaus auch mal sein, dass die Mails von Ebay erst mit reichlich Verzögerung verschickt werden. In Ausnahmefällen hatte ich ersteigerte Artikel schon bezahlt und dann die Meldung erhalten "Sie sind Höchstbietender....usw...".

Dieser zeitliche Versatz (vielleicht hat er die Nachricht, dass er wieder Höchstbietender ist, auch einfach erst gelesen, als die Auktion schon lange rum war) hat wohl hier für die ganze Verwirrung gesorgt....


----------



## Toxic_Lab (27. Januar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> wenn du auf "0 Gebote" klickst
> 
> Übersicht über Rücknahme von Geboten und Streichungen


 
Ah... jetzt bin ich schlauer


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Januar 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...das wäre der übliche Weg beim "Anbieter der Auktionsplattform", dass man die Nachricht umgehend bekommt, wenn einer sein Gebot zurückgezogen hat. Es kann aber durchaus auch mal sein, dass die Mails von Ebay erst mit reichlich Verzögerung verschickt werden. In Ausnahmefällen hatte ich ersteigerte Artikel schon bezahlt und dann die Meldung erhalten "Sie sind Höchstbietender....usw...".
> 
> Dieser zeitliche Versatz (vielleicht hat er die Nachricht, dass er wieder Höchstbietender ist, auch einfach erst gelesen, als die Auktion schon lange rum war) hat wohl hier für die ganze Verwirrung gesorgt....



also er hat mir grad geschrieben und ich habe gerade nochmal die email angeguckt.. ebay hat wohl einfach zu lange mit dem email verschicken gebraucht , ich war nur kurzzeitig höchstbietender.. Der Ersteigerer hat wohl auch schon beide Rahmen abgeholt


----------



## johnnyra (28. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-Mountainbike-Univega-Alpina-Pro_W0QQitemZ140377911936QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item20af2cf280

das is doch ne Struts, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Aber ein Blick aufs Porto relativiert das alles ein bissel. Und der Gesamtzustand auch nicht der beste.


----------



## gtbiker (28. Januar 2010)

Ach, so Struts-Nachbauten gabs von vielen Herstellern....


----------



## johnnyra (28. Januar 2010)

ist mir gar nicht so bekant gewesen. aber da magst du recht haben.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. Januar 2010)

Na, die ist Euch wohl durch die Lappen gegangen 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250568529022

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Januar 2010)

30 euro versand für ne sattelstütze


----------



## tomasius (28. Januar 2010)

Bei 18,50 hätte ich auch 31 Versandkosten für eine (etat: neuf) XTR Stütze bezahlt.  

Glückwunsch!

Tom


----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. Januar 2010)

...es waren noch nicht mal â¬ 30.- mal sehen wer die bekommt, ich brauch sie nicht, aber bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht widerstehen.

Kay - FUNK? und ich bekomme die Kingsbery wieder?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## wtb_rider (28. Januar 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Kay - FUNK? und ich bekomme die Kingsbery wieder?
> Micha



hmmmm,..... können wir drüber reden.
kiek ick mir an. 
gruss kay


----------



## maxim-DD (31. Januar 2010)

NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN

ICH WILL DOCH NUR DIE SATTELKLEMMUNG

???ist das denn so schwer???

ICH WOLLT MIR DOCH NUR NE KOPIE VON DER MUTTER MACHEN, 
DANN HÄT ICH DEN AUCH WIEDER VERKAUFT!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140377312309&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D140377312309%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1







ist doch zum heulen

de ronny


----------



## CarstenB (31. Januar 2010)

du hast doch mit dem rahmen und der klemme selbst alle masse und vorgaben zur hand, um die schraube nachfertigen zu lassen. die aeussere form ist doch eher zweitrangig bzw. auch anhand eines fotos nachzuempfinden. die knifflige sache ist nur die verbindung der mutter mit dem rahmen. da wurde eine art sprengring genommen, der in der nut im rahmen und in einer nut in der schraube sitzt. aehnlich wie bei den MC2 muttern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (31. Januar 2010)

Wieso hast Du es dann nicht einfach ersteigert, Ronny?


----------



## maxim-DD (31. Januar 2010)

> die knifflige sache ist nur die verbindung der mutter mit dem rahmen. da wurde eine art sprengring genommen, der in der nut im rahmen und in einer nut in der schraube sitzt.



ja genau das is das problem.

hÃ¤tte nur die mutter in die uni geben brauchen, und die hÃ¤tten mir nur ne kopie davon gemacht, die haben da so nen
 "3D-CNC-Kopierer" is ja ne feine sache!



> Wieso hast Du es dann nicht einfach ersteigert, Ronny?



stand bei 106 â¬, und da warn es nur noch ein paar sec., da sollten wohl 225,55 â¬ ausreichend sein, warn sie halt net.


----------



## CarstenB (1. Februar 2010)

dazu muesstest du die mutter aber erstmal zerstoerungsfrei ab und spaeter wieder dran bekommen. und das ist, wie schon des oefteren erwaehnt, eben nicht wirklich moeglich. da musst du oder jemand mit den entsprechenden moeglichkeiten was basteln.


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Februar 2010)

Cook Spanner in rot fÃ¼r 27â¬  Da habe ich gepennt.


----------



## S-BEND (1. Februar 2010)

Na, hat hier etwa ein Bekannter aus Houston zugeschlagen  ?
Ich wollte Sekunden nach Einstellung kaufen, doch leider
war dies nicht möglich da der Klick aus dem Ausland kam 
War vielleicht 5 Minuten drin.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310198080893&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CarstenB (1. Februar 2010)

nee. haette ich aber wenn ich es rechtzeitig gesehen haette


----------



## kadaverfleisch (1. Februar 2010)

...ich hatte, konnte aber nicht...

Micha


----------



## CarstenB (1. Februar 2010)

haettest mich einfach anrufen sollen


----------



## roesli (1. Februar 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Na, hat hier etwa ein Bekannter aus Houston zugeschlagen  ?
> Ich wollte Sekunden nach Einstellung kaufen, doch leider
> war dies nicht möglich da der Klick aus dem Ausland kam
> War vielleicht 5 Minuten drin.
> ...



Manche Leute können ihren edlen Rahmen schon seltsames antun...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (1. Februar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> haettest mich einfach anrufen sollen



...next time


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (2. Februar 2010)

sind American Stems nicht so gefragt? ich hätte mit über 100 Bucks gerechnet:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140378220190

Gruss
Micha


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> sind American Stems nicht so gefragt? ich hätte mit über 100 Bucks gerechnet:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140378220190
> 
> ...



meiner hat ziemlich genau das gleiche gekostet.


----------



## Zanzaar (2. Februar 2010)

Hoi!

Ich hätte hier mitbieten wollen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130360987450&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Was meint ihr steht auf den Felgen? Ich denke schon mal Zero, aber was noch?

Schnäppchen oder Mogelpackung? 

Lg Z~


----------



## tonicbikes (2. Februar 2010)

du bist im falschem Forum gelandet, hier gehts um klassische Teile


----------



## Zanzaar (2. Februar 2010)

Schon wieder 
Ich seh nur den Threadnamen in der SuFu und schon gehts los 
MfG *unsichtbar werd*


----------



## andy1 (4. Februar 2010)

oha, shit, da gebe ich mal einen netten Betrag ein für ein paar simple XT-3/8fach-Schalthebel die wohl niemand haben wollen muss - so mein Gedanke...
und dann hören die erst bei 81 Euro auf 

Jetzt schaue ich mal genauer hin, da steht wohl NEU...
aber trotzdem etwas arg hoch - ist doch kein XTR.

@zanzaar:
Ja, genau hier gibts eben die guten Threads


----------



## Triple F (4. Februar 2010)

andy1 schrieb:


> oha, shit, da gebe ich mal einen netten Betrag ein für ein paar simple XT-3/8fach-Schalthebel die wohl niemand haben wollen muss - so mein Gedanke...
> und dann hören die erst bei 81 Euro auf
> 
> Jetzt schaue ich mal genauer hin, da steht wohl NEU...
> aber trotzdem etwas arg hoch - ist doch kein XTR.



Notfalls den Verkäufer fragen, ob er die Dinger an den 2. verkaufen will und anbieten, die Differenz (= 0,5) und evtl. die Einstellgebühren zu übernehmen. Je nach Verkäufer kommst Du auch "for free" raus...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (4. Februar 2010)

ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, daß das angebot an den unterliegenen bieter von ganz alleine kommt. das spielchen ist doch langsam gang und gebe.

auf der anderen seite... die dinger wurden seinerzeits recht selten verbaut. grip shift war einfach günstiger


----------



## andy1 (5. Februar 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> Notfalls den Verkäufer fragen, ob er die Dinger an den 2. verkaufen will und anbieten, die Differenz (= 0,5) und evtl. die Einstellgebühren zu übernehmen. Je nach Verkäufer kommst Du auch "for free" raus...



Ich hatte weniger als die Hälfte geboten (per Sniper) und will auch nicht mehr ausgeben.
Brauche eigentlich nix neues und eigentlich nur rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (7. Februar 2010)

dieses American M16 hätte ich für den Preis auch genommen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270524015425&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Filosofem (7. Februar 2010)

Ach, das geht doch noch. mkberlin hat mal eins für 22,50 EUR bekommen...


----------



## Filosofem (8. Februar 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich auch Fortgeschrittenenseminare, so richtige eBay-Rollenspiele? Nicht nur "was ist mir ein Artikel wert?" sondern auch "wie ärgere ich mich nicht trotzdem zu Dreck, wenn ich um nur einen Euro überboten wurde?"

Dieses Stevens hier hätte ich schon sehr gerne gehabt. Super Zustand, angenehmer Preis. Ausserdem suche ich das rotweiße 812 schon eeeeewig als Gegenstück zu meinem 912...


----------



## sabotage (9. Februar 2010)

Ich frage mich ja, ob das ein Schnäppchen war?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...66221&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Der hätte mich schon interessiert. Da war ich leider zu spät.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. Februar 2010)

hier noch einer in NOS:

http://cgi.ebay.de/American-M16-Har...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item35a6888e55


American-Rahmen sind einfach unterbewertet, wie meistens bei Exoten.


ok, die gabelsuche ist nicht ganz einfach (1 Zoll und vieles würde rein optisch einfach nicht passen).

und dem Schaltauge traue ich nicht. noch mangelt es an Ersatz. (Vielleicht schreibe ich Joe Breeze irgendwann mal eine nette Mail)


----------



## CarstenB (9. Februar 2010)

was genau hat joe breeze mit den rahmen zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. Februar 2010)

ganz früher, ganz am Anfang ... gab es doch American-Breezer 

ein Stohalm einer Möglichkeit. Mehr nicht.

Ansonsten wäre eine Nachfertigung notwendig


----------



## cleiende (9. Februar 2010)

Wirst du nachfertigen müssen. American hat mal für Joe Breeze gebaut, siehe auch Willisau Thread. Und der Gründer & Inhaber von American ist verstorben.
Wobei meine Erfahrung ist daß das Schaltauge eigentlich recht robust ist und auch mal gerichtet werden kann. Viel wichtiger ist es, das Schaltauge mit einer *ALU*schraube zu fixieren, die reisst nämlich fix bevor Schlimmes passiert. Ach ja, kein Loctite nehmen und die Schraube hinten schlitzen damit Du ggfs den abgerissenen Teil aus den Rahmen kriegst.

Gabel ist nicht ganz einfach, ich fahre Juchem (okay, ist auch ein Exot...)


----------



## CarstenB (9. Februar 2010)

an der armen bremse sind wohl die federn vertauscht...

gruss, carsten


----------



## cleiende (9. Februar 2010)

waren, Carsten, waren....



CarstenB schrieb:


> an der armen bremse sind wohl die federn vertauscht...
> 
> gruss, carsten


----------



## schallundrauch (11. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150410175486&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Februar 2010)

Hat aber auch top Bewertungen der Mensch, Wohnort "zuhause", null Beschreibung....alles nicht gerade Vertrauenbildende Maßnahmen


----------



## yemajah (11. Februar 2010)

aaaah! 1992er Titanium Rahmen mit Federgabelgeo! In der größten Größe, das sieht man nur nicht un der Verkäufer hat erst falsch gemessen. Der Verkäufer hat erst zu spät geantwortet und mir die Oberrohrlänge mitgeteilt und ich musste heftig viel arbeiten! Da habe ich es verpasst. Dieses einziartige Rad. Ich hätte auch 1000 oder 1200 Euro geboten... verdammt!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130363725079&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQE:1123


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Februar 2010)

Das hatte ich auch in beobachten, habe es aber nicht weiter verfolgt, weil ich genau in der Preisklasse das Endgebot erwartet habe...eigentlich noch höher...und das Allerschlimmste: Ich hatte es damals "gefunden" bei der Umkreissuche <10km.... Ich hätte es heute schon haben können...




yemajah schrieb:


> aaaah! 1992er Titanium Rahmen mit Federgabelgeo! In der größten Größe, das sieht man nur nicht un der Verkäufer hat erst falsch gemessen. Der Verkäufer hat erst zu spät geantwortet und mir die Oberrohrlänge mitgeteilt und ich musste heftig viel arbeiten! Da habe ich es verpasst. Dieses einziartige Rad. Ich hätte auch 1000 oder 1200 Euro geboten... verdammt!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130363725079&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQE:1123


----------



## wieweitnoch? (11. Februar 2010)

leider grad unpassend gewesen , sonst wärs mir ganz egal gewesen, such ich schon so lange :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250572912457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## S-BEND (11. Februar 2010)

Und dann auch noch :

I will box and ship internationally as economically as possible.

Das hat man ja leider auch nicht immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yemajah (11. Februar 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch in beobachten, habe es aber nicht weiter verfolgt, weil ich genau in der Preisklasse das Endgebot erwartet habe...eigentlich noch höher...und das Allerschlimmste: Ich hatte es damals "gefunden" bei der Umkreissuche <10km.... Ich hätte es heute schon haben können...



Bist du denn auch so'n großer ?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Februar 2010)

Nö...ein kleiner Dicker, aber ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass ich drauf fahren will das wäre in die Vitrine gekommen...



yemajah schrieb:


> Bist du denn auch so'n großer ?


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Februar 2010)

boa schei.sse!
war extra früh genug zu hause...
das wär so ziemlich das einzige gewesen, was ich noch für mein neues projekt gebraucht hätte. 

[URL="http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=140382400974"]http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=140382400974[/URL]


----------



## divergent! (17. Februar 2010)

haha und wieder etwas warten


----------



## Deleted 30552 (2. März 2010)

und gleich 10


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NOS-Ritchey-Z...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item483999c66d


----------



## schnebelke (2. März 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> und gleich 10
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NOS-Ritchey-Z...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item483999c66d



aua!


----------



## bonebreaker666 (2. März 2010)

nicht ganz aktuell, aber trotzdem immer noch :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130368196102&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Davidbelize (2. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...19694&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Splatter666 (2. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270538543340&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAE:1123



Mein Handy-Alarm hat mich versetzt 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schallundrauch (3. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Hat aber auch top Bewertungen der Mensch, Wohnort "zuhause", null Beschreibung....alles nicht gerade Vertrauenbildende Maßnahmen



Dafür sindse jetzt mir 

Muss aber zugeben, etwas gezittert habe Ich schon 
Mein Tequesta freut sich schon auf den neuen LRS,  dürfte damit wenigstens endlich die 9,5kg knackenm, auch wenn es sonst optisch eher in den fertigmacher passt 

Gruß Schall


----------



## maxim-DD (3. März 2010)

habs net verpasst, aber doch irgendwie zu ende, weil verkaäufer herausgenommen hat.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280471085568&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D280471085568%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

na ja, wart ich auf den nächsten.

gruss, de ronny


----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gt-STS-Mounta...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item2c534bdb1c


----------



## oldschooler (4. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.at/Achtung-Retro-Fa...ItemQQimsxZ20100106?IMSfp=TL100106182001r3310

 verdammte beendete auktionen-suche


----------



## oldschooler (4. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-A...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item19ba781a28

da sucht man solange nach einem 22" starren in knalliger farbe und das erste was kommt ist natürlich solch einen leichenfledderer... ich mag so was nicht... das ist wie bei neuen naben die spanner aus der kiste zu nehmen... nur bedeutend schwerwiegender


----------



## argh (5. März 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-A...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item19ba781a28
> 
> da sucht man solange nach einem 22" starren in knalliger farbe und das erste was kommt ist natürlich solch einen leichenfledderer... ich mag so was nicht... das ist wie bei neuen naben die spanner aus der kiste zu nehmen... nur bedeutend schwerwiegender



was hat er denn zerfleddert?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (5. März 2010)

rahmen, gabel, steuersatz, LVE

und verkauft rahmen dann einzeln... hatte schon seinen sinn, dass das ganze "fuselage" hieß


----------



## maka82 (5. März 2010)

"Gabel und LVE stehen nicht zum Verkauf" sagt er...


----------



## cschrahe (6. März 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> habs net verpasst, aber doch irgendwie zu ende, weil verkaäufer herausgenommen hat.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280471085568&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D280471085568%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1
> 
> ...



Taucht jetzt hier wieder auf ... komisch 
http://cgi.ebay.es/VINTAGE-KLEIN-HA...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item414d8a98d2


----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120539465316

könnten das da hinten Grafton-Cantis sein?


----------



## wtb_rider (6. März 2010)

jupp, aber scheint ne menge zu fehlen,...


----------



## Triple F (6. März 2010)

....aber sowas von...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (6. März 2010)

Also wenn ich mir das Einzelbild: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




anschaue, würde ich schon sagen, daß es welche sind...


----------



## Triple F (6. März 2010)

Mach' bitte das Bild raus.. ich verkrafte das nicht


----------



## olli (7. März 2010)

Ob sich Andy1 hier eine Manitou, eine Magura HS vo/hi und einen Syncros Stem für 86.- geschnappt hat?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Checker-Pig-Oldtimer-no-specilaized-no-cannondale_W0QQitemZ110498901107
Und noch ein bißchen Sondermüll dazu ...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (7. März 2010)

Ganz egal wer hier dieses Schnäppchen gemacht hat, ich würde ihn sehr gerne um den Lenker erleichtern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (7. März 2010)

naa.....wer weint jetz? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-Schaltwerk-RD-DE-10-Raritaet-von-1982-XT_W0QQitemZ130370844557QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item1e5ab5378dQQautorefreshZtrue

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-Schaltwerk-RD-DE-20-Raritaet-von-1982-XT_W0QQitemZ130370845436QQcategoryZ77609QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DDLSL%252BSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BUA%252BFICS%26otn%3D10%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8331551288859329253QQautorefreshZtrue


----------



## andy1 (7. März 2010)

olli schrieb:


> Ob sich Andy1 hier eine Manitou, eine Magura HS vo/hi und einen Syncros Stem für 86.- geschnappt hat?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Checker-Pig-Oldtimer-no-specilaized-no-cannondale_W0QQitemZ110498901107
> Und noch ein bißchen Sondermüll dazu ...



Nein Olli, das war nicht ich.
Eigentlich müsste ich jetzt sagen, mach weg den Link, ich verkrafte das nicht...

Selten dass sowas angeboten wird und dann auch noch das teurere Alumodell wobei ich gerade die Stahlrahmen wegen den tollen Schweissnähten nicht schlecht finde.

Selten guter Preis für ein CPX 3003 - er hätte es mal in die Überschrift schreiben sollen und hätte dann 3mal soviel Kohle bekommen.
Oder wegen dem leidigen Thema "selbstabholen" - ich wäre nicht nach Kassel gefahren 
Es ist aber auch ziemlich verbastelt, z.B. dieser grausige Lenker 

Ich habe jetzt einige automatische Ebaysuchen gelöscht und will etwas meinen Bestand reduzieren - die Checker Pigs bleiben aber und ein so ein 3003 hätte ich auch noch genommen 
Eins habe ich, da ist aber am Schaltauge mal rumgedoktort worden, das gefällt mir nicht so gut. Irgendwann mache ich es mal fertig uns stelle es im Forum vor.
Jetzt suche ich erstmal einen alten Benz (w123 300D oder TD bis max. 1982, günstig)
Anonsten stehen noch Änderungen an, evtl. Umzug, da muss ich mit dem Geld haushalten und etwas lsowerden.

Ach, und schade um das Deore-Schaltwerk für 1,5 Euro, schade für den Verkäufer.


----------



## divergent! (8. März 2010)

auch selten und ich saß auf der couch....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160406565942&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## forever (8. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> naa.....wer weint jetz?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-Schaltwerk-RD-DE-10-Raritaet-von-1982-XT_W0QQitemZ130370844557QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item1e5ab5378dQQautorefreshZtrue
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-Schaltwerk-RD-DE-20-Raritaet-von-1982-XT_W0QQitemZ130370845436QQcategoryZ77609QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DDLSL%252BSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BUA%252BFICS%26otn%3D10%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8331551288859329253QQautorefreshZtrue



übelst! oh man!!!! das hätte ich mir auch wahnsinnig gerne hinter glas
gestellt..


----------



## forever (8. März 2010)

oh, die graftons waren geil...schei.sse.....gibt es eigentlich die joystix noch
im web?


----------



## aggressor2 (8. März 2010)

die war auch ncih schlecht.
http://cgi.ebay.de/CNC-Alu-Kettenblattgarnitur-MTB-3-Fach_W0QQitemZ200443803825QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2eab61b8b1


----------



## Zaskar1998 (8. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> die war auch ncih schlecht.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CNC-Alu-Kettenblattgarnitur-MTB-3-Fach_W0QQitemZ200443803825QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2eab61b8b1




kann ma jemand sagen , welche Kurbeln das waren ?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. März 2010)

CYCLONE, die gab's auch unter anderem Namen, aber schön ist anders...


----------



## aggressor2 (8. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> CYCLONE, die gab's auch unter anderem Namen, aber schön ist anders...



jep. würde aber gut zu nem funk passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (8. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> jep. würde aber gut zu nem funk passen



pfui bah bah :kotz:


----------



## olli (8. März 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> pfui bah bah :kotz:



Der ebay Preis ist den Kurbeln angemessen!


----------



## Filosofem (8. März 2010)

Das kannste gleich nochmal sagen (wenn Dir danach ist).


----------



## aggressor2 (8. März 2010)

heieieiei...
die würde an nem funk, aber mindestens genauso 'gut' aussehn


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> heieieiei...
> die würde an nem funk, aber mindestens genauso 'gut' aussehn



Es gibt Rennräder von Funk?


----------



## aggressor2 (8. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Es gibt Rennräder von Funk?



wer sagt, dass man ne kurbel mit 130er lk nich auch an ein mtb bauen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (8. März 2010)

die stylepolizei!


----------



## oldschooler (8. März 2010)

is das ne tune? oder ein ableger à la topline?


----------



## wtb_rider (8. März 2010)

elsepe schrieb:


> die stylepolizei!



ick wollts nicht sagen.
müsste ne dackelschneider topline sein.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. März 2010)

elsepe schrieb:


> die stylepolizei!



verdämmt...


----------



## felixdelrio (8. März 2010)

verdammte Schei§§e ... die Stylepolizei ... man waren die geil man ... gibts die eigentlich noch ... so eine geile verf***** Schei§§e ... geil man ... übelst geil


----------



## maxim-DD (9. März 2010)

ich würd ma sagen, da is einer billig rangekommen, die tauchen bestimmt bald wieder auf


----------



## gtbiker (9. März 2010)

siehe auch letzte Seite


----------



## schnebelke (16. März 2010)

ibis ti 1" 130 0° fast geschenkt, ich könnte kotzen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290412231024&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## RetroRocky (16. März 2010)

muß leider hier auch mal was eintragen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/XTR-ST-M-900-Bre...temQQimsxZ20100306?IMSfp=TL100306165004r13165

hätte ich gut gebrauchen können ;-(


----------



## felixdelrio (17. März 2010)

Hat die wenigstens jemand von hier gekauft? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300404249370&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (17. März 2010)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Hat die wenigstens jemand von hier gekauft?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300404249370&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar





hatte ich überlegt aber dann war mir der name des verkäufers nicht ganz geheuer.


----------



## pago79 (17. März 2010)

und eine Seite war auch selbst lackiert...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## andy1 (18. März 2010)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Hat die wenigstens jemand von hier gekauft?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300404249370&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar




neuwertig sieht auch anders aus


----------



## Deleted 30552 (18. März 2010)

neuwertig ... eher ein fall für die mülltonne


----------



## felixdelrio (18. März 2010)

Recht habt Ihr! Ich habe mir die Auktion gar nicht so genau angeschaut und habe das mit dem 'lackiert' auch völlig überlesen. Aber jetzt beim näheren Hinschauen ...


----------



## shanesimons (21. März 2010)

Buhu  ich hab doch erst zwei davon und das hier sah noch richtig gut aus und dann der Preis....  
Man wäre ich 20 Sekunden eher zur Tür rein..... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150423581836&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## roesli (22. März 2010)

XT U-Brake in der Schachtel über Ricardo.ch für knapp mehr als 20 Euro  

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...eile/bremsen/u-brake-xt-bremse/v/an601373804/


----------



## roesli (22. März 2010)

Nicht über ein online-Forum, auch nur halb verpasst (leider keinen Platz), aber doch ein Ärger, dass das nicht zu mir kam. 





Fat Chance von 1984 am Telebeschleuniger vom vorletzten Sonntag in Zürich. 





Der Preis für dieses einzigartige Angebot? Den wollt ihr gar nicht wissen 


*werbemodus on* Dafür wären die Bike-Workshops noch zu haben. Keine Ahnung, warum die hierzulande nicht gefragt sind....*werbemodus off*


----------



## tifreak (22. März 2010)

Puhh
Gut hab ich`s nicht dahin geschafft!

Wär ich vielleicht schwach geworden

Ach ja - falls es die News noch nicht bis hierher geschafft hat

Phil Wood ist 84jährig von uns geradelt.

Wie alt ist eigentlich Chris King??

Gruss an die Altmetaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (22. März 2010)

@roesli:
doch ich möchte schmerzen habe  ?
Was sollte es denn kosten?


----------



## roesli (22. März 2010)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> @roesli:
> doch ich möchte schmerzen habe  ?
> Was sollte es denn kosten?



Das Rahmenset ging für umgerechnet 200 Euro.





...der neue Besitzer weiss es zu schätzen


----------



## roesli (22. März 2010)

tifreak schrieb:


> Puhh
> 
> Wie alt ist eigentlich Chris King??



Chris ist Mitte Fünfzig - er hat sehr jung mit dem Bau von Steuersätzen angefangen.


----------



## shanesimons (22. März 2010)

roesli schrieb:


> Das Rahmenset ging für umgerechnet 200 Euro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für wieviel gingen denn die Workshops weg?


----------



## roesli (22. März 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Für wieviel gingen denn die Workshops weg?



Wie gesagt - die blieben alle liegen.


----------



## shanesimons (22. März 2010)

roesli schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - die blieben alle liegen.


Oh hab ich überlesen, also ich würde sie gerne nehmen und würde sogar den Versand übernehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. März 2010)

...und ich leg noch 3 Euro drauf


----------



## divergent! (23. März 2010)

wo isn dieser basar immer? berlin?


----------



## CarstenB (23. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> wo isn dieser basar immer? berlin?



<Fat Chance von 1984 am Telebeschleuniger vom vorletzten Sonntag in Zürich.>


----------



## newsboy (23. März 2010)

roesli schrieb:


> Nicht über ein online-Forum, auch nur halb verpasst (leider keinen Platz), aber doch ein Ärger, dass das nicht zu mir kam...



nei roesli, hesch wider nid kommuniziert, dass da wieder beschlöinigt wierd...


----------



## divergent! (23. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> <Fat Chance von 1984 am Telebeschleuniger vom vorletzten Sonntag in Zürich.>





ja verstehendes lesen


----------



## roesli (23. März 2010)

newsboy schrieb:


> nei roesli, hesch wider nid kommuniziert, dass da wieder beschlöinigt wierd...



Wir haben Dich vermisst! Seltsam, habe den Termin mal ans Kalendarium gegeben, aber die Mods haben da was rumgemodelt, sodass er nun nicht mehr drin ist... Haaaallo, Regie?

Muss leider zu meiner Schande sagen, dass ich es nur bei Ride.ch (abonnierst Du auch schön brav den Newsletter?) reingestellt hab und hier ging es neben der Arbeit etwas unter...

Aber kannst Dich trösten - die Willisauer Fraktion glänzte auch durch geschlossene Abwesenheit.


----------



## zaskar-le (23. März 2010)

Stand für dieses Jahr auch nie drin, mir hat auch niemand etwas gesagt. Meine letzte Info war, dass der diesjährige Teilchenbeschleuniger ohnehin unsicher sei, umso erstaunter war ich jetzt...


----------



## Radlerin (24. März 2010)

Jupp, du selbst kannst ja nix in den Kalender schreiben. Wenn du uns Bescheid gibst, tragen wir es ein. 

Umgemodelt ist da nix...


----------



## oldschooler (24. März 2010)

ich kanns nur nochmal , auch wenns kein "classic event" ist jedem ans herz legen: 

02.05. hans rey im saarland )

können auch gerne ein kleines classic-treffen drumrum legen mit fahren, schwenken und urpils )

nicht, dass es nachher heißt: davon wusst ich aber nix...

denke "no way" ist classic genug...


----------



## Koe (25. März 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> ich kanns nur nochmal , auch wenns kein "classic event" ist jedem ans herz legen:
> 
> 02.05. hans rey im saarland )
> 
> ...



hab die info gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448681


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (25. März 2010)

Ich könnte heulen...komm immernoch nicht drüber hinweg
der VK wollte partout nicht nach D verschicken

Heul
Vor allem für den Preis find ich ...


----------



## MKAB (25. März 2010)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen...komm immernoch nicht drüber hinweg
> der VK wollte partout nicht nach D verschicken
> 
> Heul
> Vor allem für den Preis find ich ...



Wirklich eine Schande - und auch nur 7 Gebote


----------



## CarstenB (25. März 2010)

warum dann nicht via Bonvu.com ?


----------



## Briggtopp (25. März 2010)

Kannte ich garnicht. Schade das wäre eine Option gewesen.


----------



## MKAB (25. März 2010)

Ich vergesse das auch immer wieder... Hier gibts mehr Infos dazu


----------



## Rennkram (25. März 2010)

Super, 3 min zu spät.  http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Schraub...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item5886ad5b95


----------



## Briggtopp (26. März 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Ich vergesse das auch immer wieder... Hier gibts mehr Infos dazu



Dank Dir habs mir mal angeschaut  und gleich registriert


----------



## newsboy (27. März 2010)

pods suche ich auch schon länger...


----------



## HOLZWURM (27. März 2010)

Hallo 

Da Ihr Höchstgebot laut Gebotsübersicht bei 2,25 USd lag- wundert es mich nicht.

Aber das wird schon werden.

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (27. März 2010)

Na Thilo,

dann hast du ja 77,78 mal soviel eingegeben und es hat auch nichts genützt, aber das wird schon. Ich hatte mich diesmal rausgehalten, wollte Euch nicht die Chancen verderben, geholfen hat es aber nicht.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## CarstenB (27. März 2010)

wenn der sniper auch nur einen cent unter dem momentanen hoechstgebot ist bietet er nicht. so ganz unerfahren ist ashok dann auch nicht


----------



## newsboy (27. März 2010)

olli schrieb:


> Der "Schei55e, das ist mir bei ebay durch die Lappen gegangen"-Thread



1. ... weil ich zu wenig geboten habe?
2. ... weil ich es verpasst habe?


----------



## olli (28. März 2010)

Nein, weil ich prinzipiell nicht bei ebay biete, dort nicht angemeldet bin, keinen Internetzugang habe und ebensowenig einen Computer!
Wer diese 4 Bedingungen auch erfüllt, kann weiterhin hier posten!


----------



## sham 69 (28. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120545192648&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
verdammt


----------



## DerAlex (28. März 2010)

Die war auch schnell weg...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260573489066


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (29. März 2010)

Hallo

Für den Kurs hätte ich das auch genommen.

sieht verdammt nach  11-30 aus

Happy trails

Holzwurm


----------



## maxim-DD (29. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> warum dann nicht via Bonvu.com ?



ist ja ne gute lösung, aber wenn der verkäufer nicht "international bieten" freigeschalten hat, bringt die versandlösung aber auch nix.


----------



## CarstenB (29. März 2010)

wie man einen ebay.com account erstellt ist im anderen thread ja diskutiert worden. ansonsten bietet bonvu da auch loesungen. ist alles eine frage der eigeninitiative und kommunikation. alles ist moeglich wenn man wirklich will.  aber hinterher jammern ist halt einfacher.


----------



## felixdelrio (30. März 2010)

Shit! Nicht gesnipet und völlig verpennt ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250600531373&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar


----------



## bike24 (31. März 2010)

das es dafür weggeht hätte ich im leben nicht gedacht, nu ist es ein schnäppchen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290418800471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CarstenB (31. März 2010)

LOL. Diese "make offer" Auktionen sind immer wieder fuer Ueberraschungen gut. Zeigt aber, dass es immer noch moeglich ist, wenn man nur die Gelegenheit beim Schopfe ergreift.


----------



## hirschnummer1 (2. April 2010)

bike24 schrieb:


> das es dafür weggeht hätte ich im leben nicht gedacht, nu ist es ein schnäppchen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290418800471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





naja , 1500 euros sind doch viel geld oder ?


----------



## oldschooler (2. April 2010)

wenn man sieht, dass anderswo 900euro für ein verdelltes rahmenkit in üblem zustand aufgerufen werden, dann sind 1500 für 0°lve,uniklein und xtr eigentlich ein sehr fairer kurs...

ich hatte auf antwort bzgl. versand gewartet


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. April 2010)

Genau das denke ich auch  Sehr fairer Preis wenn der Zustand wie beschrieben ist


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. April 2010)

finde ich auch...dass der Preis relativ gesehen sehr fair ist. Klar bekommt man auch was nagelneues vom Versender für den Kurs, das sogar vorne und hinten Federung hat, aber wer will das schon?....bzgl. Fairness bleibt nur der fade Beigeschmack, dass oldschoolers Fragen noch nicht beantwortet waren und er einen Zuschlag erteilt..das finde ich etwas "doof"...wenn ich diese Frage gestellt hätte und dann sehe, dass es weg ist für einen Kurs, den oldschooler bestimmt auch gerne bezahlt hätte...hmmm...ich wäre sauer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (11. April 2010)

"papa kommste mal kurz und sagst mir ob das mit meinem tagebuch zur schullandheimfahrt so in ordnung ist?"

 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130381064083&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D130381064083%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. April 2010)

ne nos fimoco für 39 euro. hatte nur gerade keine verwendung

http://cgi.ebay.de/SELTEN-MTB-Gabel...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3a597df030


----------



## Triple F (12. April 2010)

Wohl zum ersten Mal, dass 2 Magma gleichzeitig bei eBay sind und dann....

#1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150430614024&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

#2

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170468664672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MKAB (12. April 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> Wohl zum ersten Mal, dass 2 Magma gleichzeitig bei eBay sind und dann....
> 
> #1
> 
> ...



Nicht, dass ich das Bike mögen würde - aber knappe 170 Euro sind schon wirklich bitter


----------



## Zaskar1998 (12. April 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich das Bike mögen würde - aber knappe 170 Euro sind schon wirklich bitter



Selber schuld der Verkäufer , wenn er das Magma mit einer Votec Gabel vergewaltigt


----------



## bonebreaker666 (12. April 2010)

@Davidbelieze: das ist echt ärgerlich mit der DH, für den Kurs hätte ich die auch sofort genommen...

Dafür ist mir gestern Abend ein Satz Bremsen entgangen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170470385504&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## divergent! (12. April 2010)

magmas zu dem preis. zum glück wars erste zu groß und beim zweiten bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. April 2010)

das pech nimmt kein ende..................  
dachte der läuft heut aus.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gt-sts-1500ds...bikeparts_SR?hash=item3cabc3c411#ht_500wt_975


----------



## divergent! (12. April 2010)

verdammte schnäppchenwochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike24 (12. April 2010)

ich hätte ihn zwar im moment nicht gebraucht, dafür aber gern gehabt....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140397176812&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

um 10 min verpaast


----------



## freebee (13. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150423759997#ht_1586wt_1167

hab Ihm gerade ne e-mail geschrieben, was das soll nur für US, bin
gespannt auf seine Antwort

Ich mein ca. 600 euros /// hallo

Oder bin ich jetzt total daneben


----------



## CarstenB (13. April 2010)

freebee schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150423759997#ht_1586wt_1167
> 
> hab Ihm gerade ne e-mail geschrieben, was das soll nur für US, bin
> gespannt auf seine Antwort
> ...



I ship to Western Europe and the UK, but due to size restrictions the wheels must be send seperately in an additional box. This will cost $245 via USPS International Priority.

ich find's zu teuer. sonst waer es ja auch schon weg. ist mit das unbeliebteste attitude.


----------



## freebee (13. April 2010)

AHA verstehe / wär ja schon echt sehr komisch


----------



## oldschooler (13. April 2010)

is aber ein 18" oder?

ich mag den team paintjob eigentlich... aber der zustand und die verbauten teile sind schon ärmlich und dafür 875+425+zoll? wär mir auch zu viel...


----------



## freebee (13. April 2010)

Aber 250 für Laufräder? Da hat er wohl was falsch eingegeben auf seiner FedeX Seite...
Kommt mir immer noch sehr, sehr seltsam vor. Vielleicht ist er ja ein Verwandter von
Sarah Palin? Egal kann mir es eh nicht Leisten so oder so dachte nur das Ihn einer von 
Euch Überreden kann...

BEST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (13. April 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> is aber ein 18" oder?
> 
> ich mag den team paintjob eigentlich... aber der zustand und die verbauten teile sind schon ärmlich und dafür 875+425+zoll? wär mir auch zu viel...



Ja die Teile sind echt Schrott... und vor allem die unnötigen Flaschenhalter

Hat mal einer geschaut was er da noch so anbietet????? Man oh man????? echt


----------



## CarstenB (14. April 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> is aber ein 18" oder?



aargh  sieht man doch und die rahmennummer steht da ja auch... 

ich denke, die inzwischen nur noch $185 fracht (dafuer im moment mal wieder 1275 BIN) sind fuer alles zusammen in 2 kisten. kommt auch hin mit usps.


----------



## oldschooler (14. April 2010)

war nur spass 

hab im moment andre sachen im kopf ...der preis is allerdings gold würdig... 1275... uhhh (grad gesehen:relisted für 1275 wieder?!.... blick nicht mehr durch...aber ist mir auch egal)


----------



## maxim-DD (15. April 2010)

und ich war der festen überzeugung, das 30 min. vor ende der auktion, bei nem stand von ca. 68 $, mein höchstgebot von 152 $ mit nem online-biet-assi. völlig aussreichend waren.

denkste.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220585787855&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT



hat net jeman so was über?

, de ronny


----------



## Stubbyking (15. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250614161608&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

und dabei würde die meinem Kleinen so gut stehen ;(


----------



## Triple F (15. April 2010)

Bei eBay war doch wochenlange eine silberne drinne und niemand hat zugeschlagen...


----------



## muttipullover (15. April 2010)

Meine hat mich 130 inkl. Versand aus Spanien gekostet.
Wie gesagt, eine hätte ich noch. Wäre auch preiswert zu haben.
Grüße Steffen




maxim-DD schrieb:


> und ich war der festen überzeugung, das 30 min. vor ende der auktion, bei nem stand von ca. 68 $, mein höchstgebot von 152 $ mit nem online-biet-assi. völlig aussreichend waren.
> 
> denkste.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxim-DD (15. April 2010)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Meine hat mich 130 inkl. Versand aus Spanien gekostet.
> Wie gesagt, eine hätte ich noch. Wäre auch preiswert zu haben.
> Grüße Steffen



ich weis das du noch eine hast, der preis mög i.o. sein, aber sie ist zu kurz, und links und recht was anschweissen, ne ne da sind die kräfte doch zu gross.

de ronny


----------



## lazylarco (22. April 2010)

Das ärgert mich jetz im nachhinein,
den quantum z rahmen hätte ich wieder verscherbelt,
nur die laufräder und paar teile behalten und an mein quantum II drangeschraubt
und man könnte dann auf 0 rauskommen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170471210033#description

der preis ist für ein fahrbereites rennrad echt lächerlich...


----------



## CarstenB (22. April 2010)

da wurden aber nur rahmen, gabel und steuersatz versteigert, nicht das komplette rad. oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lazylarco (22. April 2010)

nope,
leider nicht!
hab ich auch erst gedacht, aber hier:

"*Frage*: hallo metulski, für welche Körpergröße ist der Rahmen geeignet? Welche Teile sind am Rad verbaut? Viele Grüße 

*Antwort*: der rahmen ist wie beschrieben ein 60er also eher für große leute, am rahmen sind 3ttt vorbau und lenker, campagnolo 2X8 fach gruppe, welche genau weiß ich nicht, sicher nicht record oder chorus, es sind campagnolo vento laufräder verbaut, pedale sind nicht dabei, insgesamt sehr guter sofort fahrbereiter zustand"

SCHEI**E !!!


----------



## CarstenB (22. April 2010)

hab ich auch gelesen aber daraus wuerde ich nicht schliessen, dass er bei dem endpreis wirklich das komplette rad abgegeben hat.


----------



## lazylarco (23. April 2010)

ich nehme es fast an,
aber gut, leider ist die geschichte gelaufen...


----------



## freebee (23. April 2010)

erstens: ist echt ein schönes MTB...
zweitens: verscherbeln..?
dritens: schade drum


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2010)

in der artikelbeschreibung oben schreibt er was von rahmenset oder evtl als kpl rad.

die auktion wär mir eh komisch vorgekommen


----------



## schnebelke (24. April 2010)

jetzt krieg ich zwar erklärt warum der preis voll ok ist, aber 210 wär mir der versuch echt wert gewesen. fahrradfahren den ganzen abend war aber auch gut 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230463094313&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


:schneb


----------



## gtbiker (24. April 2010)

Weiß zufällig jemand wer den Rahmen damals für Winora gebruzelt hat?
Danke un einen schönen Samstag allen!


----------



## oppaunke (25. April 2010)

hab grad die letzten teile der XTR 900 gruppe ersteigert die ich am nöll verbauen will. endlich gehts weiter...juhuu.
nabensatz und schaltwerk haben noch gefehlt...jetz nich mehr.
abend gerettet


----------



## CarstenB (25. April 2010)

thema verfehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (26. April 2010)

shitegal...


----------



## Zaskarpeter (27. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170475216042&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Fu.. fu.....ck

Ich hätte gedacht die geht nie und nimmer unter 200 weg und dann das!!


----------



## Filosofem (29. April 2010)

Ich gehe grad meine beobachteten, beendeten eBay-Auktionen durch, bevor ich sie lösche.
Scheibenkleister, würde ich mal so sagen. Hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.


----------



## maxim-DD (29. April 2010)

mensch die preise fallen aber z.zt. ganz schön


----------



## MKAB (9. Mai 2010)

*W-T-F ???* 

Bei mir stand "Sofort-Kaufen: 1 Euro" - Gingen die nicht letztens noch für um die 60+ sogar gebraucht?


----------



## elsepe (9. Mai 2010)

wird wohl ein fehler gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posh26 (10. Mai 2010)

Schöne Ziege für unter 500 EURONEN? Hätte ich nicht erwartet.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220599375035&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## smoke_D (10. Mai 2010)

Gejuckt hat es schon in den Fingern:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330429763165&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Nur ist die Kasse knapp...Der Verkäufer wird sich mal richtig geärgert haben...


----------



## CarstenB (10. Mai 2010)

posh26 schrieb:


> Schöne Ziege für unter 500 EURONEN? Hätte ich nicht erwartet.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220599375035&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



war doch vorher schonmal fuer 440e startpreis drin und hat kein gebot bekommen. das passt schon...


----------



## CarstenB (10. Mai 2010)

smoke_D schrieb:


> Gejuckt hat es schon in den Fingern:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330429763165&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Nur ist die Kasse knapp...Der Verkäufer wird sich mal richtig geärgert haben...



wieso? regulaere auktion die nicht schlecht aufgemacht war und nur ein gebot. das bedeutet eher, dass der kaeufer zuviel bezahlt hat.


----------



## smoke_D (10. Mai 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> wieso? regulaere auktion die nicht schlecht aufgemacht war und nur ein gebot. das bedeutet eher, dass der kaeufer zuviel bezahlt hat.



Ich bemängel nicht die Auktion oder deren Aufmachung. Nur wäre ich nicht knapp bei Kasse hätte ich es für das Geld auch genommen.


----------



## Rennkram (13. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/CONTROLTECH-Vorb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45f2ab4628


----------



## ClassicLine (15. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260600906905

achtet mal auf das schaltwerk^^


----------



## Inigo Montoya (16. Mai 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/CONTROLTECH-Vorb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45f2ab4628


kein wunder. da ist ein loch in der faceplate das da eigentlich nicht hingehoert.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (16. Mai 2010)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260600906905
> 
> achtet mal auf das schaltwerk^^



das schaltwerk an der gurke


----------



## tonicbikes (16. Mai 2010)

cooler Preis für ein 900er Schaltwerk

hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280502139253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (16. Mai 2010)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> cooler Preis für ein 900er Schaltwerk
> 
> hier:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280502139253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Geschenkt!


----------



## foxzensor (16. Mai 2010)

Hurra, Hurra bald hab ich ein Alltagsrad!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...91548&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
Kann jemand was zu dem Bike sagen?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (16. Mai 2010)

foxzensor schrieb:


> Hurra, Hurra bald hab ich ein Alltagsrad!!



na da bist du hier ja genau richtig. im alte-alltagsräder-forum


----------



## foxzensor (16. Mai 2010)

Ups, zu viele Fenster offen. Sorry...


----------



## MKAB (19. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn zur Zeit mit den Syncros-Aktien los 

Revolution Cranks für 223 und 278 Euro, im Basar werden nur noch 250 geboten 



raven1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche immer noch einen Syncros Revolution Kurbelsatz,
> zahle bis 250 Euro, kann auch schon abgerockt sein,
> ...



Ist noch nicht Saison? Letzten Sommer gingen die doch eigentlich nur total verranzt für unter 300 übern Tisch...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (19. Mai 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Was ist denn zur Zeit mit den Syncros-Aktien los
> 
> Revolution Cranks für 223 und 278 Euro, im Basar werden nur noch 250 geboten
> 
> ...



...mittlerweile haben halt alle festgestellt, dass sie doch nicht so toll ist...


----------



## MKAB (19. Mai 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...mittlerweile haben halt alle festgestellt, dass sie doch nicht so toll ist...



Das glaube ich weniger. 

Denke eher, dass die - wie andere Teile aus dieser Zeit wohl auch - ein Opfer dieser unsäglichen "RETRO-NOS-KULT"-Ausbeutungsschiene  geworden sind. Praktisch also die Erwartungen an ihr eigenes Image dann nicht mehr erfüllen können. Oder eben weil jeder mittlerweile weiß, dass die Dinger _sau-kultig_, _super-retro_ und mit neuen Decals auch fast _NOS-ig_ sind... Könnte nur kotzen, wenn ich diese von wundel.com reinkopierten Texte in Auktionen lese, wo dann jeder natürlich damals schon dabei war, "in der guten alten Zeit", als der Kult gerade erst entstand. Ist ein bischen wie mit den ganzen Möchtegern-68ern von heute. Vielleicht ist das deshalb auch nicht mehr ganz sooo cool, wie es mal war.

Möglicherweise übertreibe ich aber auch und interpretiere da zu viel hinein. Wer kann sich von so einem Schei$$ schon wirklich frei machen? Ich zumindest werde meine diesen Sommer fahren, da freu ich mich drauf. Das Paar, das ich D3pp zur Wertanlage gekauft habe (und damit evtl. zu diesem ganzen Unsinn mit beigetragen habe, argh*), damit die Kinder mal später zur Uni können, bleibt erstmal in der Vitrine...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (19. Mai 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht Saison?




Saison ???  etwa Frühling oder Sommer ?

doch wohl eher Winter, Eiszeit oder Regenzeit!


----------



## FalloutBoy (19. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320531088112

Einfach verpennt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (19. Mai 2010)

Jetzt wo ich s sehe    schliess ich mich gern an !


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. Mai 2010)

Onza Porcs 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220607376781

ich kann mich an preise von fast 300 euro für das paar erinnern


----------



## gtbiker (20. Mai 2010)

Liegt vielleicht an den bisherigen 0 Bewertungen, da sind die Leute vorsichtiger.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. Mai 2010)

0 Bewertungen
Mitglied seit: 12.04.10
Ort: Israel ???
Artikelstandort: Elsterwerda 
Angebotsdauer: nur 24 Stunden 
Beendet: 15:12:25 MESZ


----------



## Joshua2 (20. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160431533419&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Grrr ...

J.


----------



## ClassicLine (20. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330434345480&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

hab den voll verpennt, hat es jmd von euch bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eggbeat (20. Mai 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> 0 Bewertungen
> Mitglied seit: 12.04.10
> Ort: Israel ???
> Artikelstandort: Elsterwerda
> ...



Shit, hab Laufräder von ihm ersteigert.
Bin mit Ebay noch nicht so bewandert.
Artikelstandort (Elsterwerda) ist wohl nicht der Wohnort des Verkäufers (Israel). Hab ich so nicht gewusst.
Der Verkäufer anwortet nur kurz: 'Ich ziehe es vor zu zahlen per Paypal'
Hab mal Name und Adresse angefordert. Kann ich noch etwas machen?

Naja, mal kurz eingelesen und folgendes Gefunden:
http://community.ebay.de/forum/ebay/thread.jspa?threadID=307172
Von 'hochwertigen Fahrradteilen' ist auch die Rede.

Stutzig macht mich das schlechte Deutsch in der E-Mail im Gegensatz zur genauen Ebay-Beschreibung mit Bildern (sogar auf der Waage).

Würd mich freuen wenn jemand mir helfen kann.
Ärger mich echt ziemlich!

edit: Hier noch der Link :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220607377291


----------



## maxim-DD (20. Mai 2010)

@eggbeat - schau mal in deine emails, da haste bestimmt ne gewonnen mail von ebay bekommen, da steht auch die adresse drin.

andererseits bist du mit paypal auf der sichersten seite.

de ronny


----------



## Zaskar1998 (20. Mai 2010)

ne sorry aber dem würd ich lieber nichts überweisen .


----------



## eggbeat (20. Mai 2010)

Jungs, Danke für die Hilfe.
Hab ne Antwort auf meine Frage nach Name+Anschrift erhalten:
'für sicheres Bezahlen müssen Sie direkt bezahlen werfen eBay-Kaufabwicklung'
Alles Klar, der sieht keinen Cent.
Und Sorry fürs Spamen, hab jetzt erst gesehn das ich in der Classic-Ecke bin.
Gruß,
eggbeat


----------



## MKAB (21. Mai 2010)

eggbeat schrieb:


> Alles Klar, der sieht keinen Cent.


 Was genau ist denn nun _alles klar_? 

Vorsicht ist natürlich immer geboten, aber nur weil es vllt. ein eBay-Anfänger ist 
(wir hatten alle mal 0 Bewertungen) gleich von übelstem Betrug auszugehen 

Im schlimmsten Fall gilt ausserdem was Ronny gesagt hat:


maxim-DD schrieb:


> andererseits bist du mit paypal auf der sichersten seite.


Glaube kaum, dass jemand mit Betrugsabsicht PayPal als Zahlungsweise anbieten würde...

Wo wäre denn da der Sinn?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. Mai 2010)

http://myworld.ebay.de/peled78

vielleicht einfach mal bei ebay anfragen, was das mit dem Israel soll

und ob es im zusammenhang hierzu stehen könnte:

http://community.ebay.de/forum/ebay/thread.jspa?threadID=307172


----------



## olli (21. Mai 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> http://myworld.ebay.de/peled78
> 
> vielleicht einfach mal bei ebay anfragen, was das mit dem Israel soll
> 
> ...



Schreib ihm einfach, daß Du in Elsterwerda Bekannte hast und außerdembald für 4 Wochen in Israel bist, wann und wo Du am jeweiligen Ort abholen könntest ... dann siehst Du schon, was kommt ...


----------



## mini.tom (21. Mai 2010)

olli schrieb:


> Schreib ihm einfach, daß Du in Elsterwerda Bekannte hast und außerdembald für 4 Wochen in Israel bist, wann und wo Du am jeweiligen Ort abholen könntest ... dann siehst Du schon, was kommt ...



Richtig Olli - genauso würde ich das auch machen - da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht 
@eggbeat: ich bin kommendes Wochenende in der Nähe von Elsterwerda - kannst dich mal melden 
mfg
tom


----------



## S-BEND (21. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280507903153&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. Mai 2010)

mini.tom schrieb:


> ...ich bin kommendes Wochenende in der Nähe von Elsterwerda...
> mfg
> tom



Pflichtbesuch in Berlin 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar1998 (23. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320531053152&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## muttipullover (24. Mai 2010)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320531053152&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT



Das Teil hätte ich auch genommen. Schade!


----------



## BjoernS (25. Mai 2010)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Das Teil hätte ich auch genommen. Schade!


 
Is ja schon n Hammer!!!

Da sind ja alleine einige Anbauteile deutlich mehr Wert als das komplette bike für net mal 160 Euronen!!!

P.S. Hättsch zu dem Preis auf j-e-d-e-n Fall auch genommen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. Mai 2010)

eggbeat schrieb:


> Shit, hab Laufräder von ihm ersteigert.
> Bin mit Ebay noch nicht so bewandert.
> Artikelstandort (Elsterwerda) ist wohl nicht der Wohnort des Verkäufers (Israel). Hab ich so nicht gewusst.
> Der Verkäufer anwortet nur kurz: 'Ich ziehe es vor zu zahlen per Paypal'
> ...




scheint doch was faul gewesen zu sein. mitgliedschaft des anbieters beendet ...

http://myworld.ebay.de/peled78

also immer schön die augen nach anbietern aus israel offen halten!!


----------



## Al-Capone (27. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand bezahlt an ihn?
Habe übrigens schon 2x in Isreal was gekauft.Waren allerdings keiner Nuller Alles ohne Probleme


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Mai 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hat jemand bezahlt an ihn?
> Habe übrigens schon 2x in Isreal was gekauft.Waren allerdings keiner Nuller Alles ohne Probleme



ich hab auch schon in Israel gekauft (aus Mangel an Alternativen: Schaltauge) aber das war einer mir 5000+ Bewertungen positiv. Ging auch reibungslos. Schwarze Schafe gibt bestimmt auch in Deutschland....


----------



## MKAB (28. Mai 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> scheint doch was faul gewesen zu sein. mitgliedschaft des anbieters beendet ...



  Krass, wasn shice! Habt ihr doch recht gehabt...


----------



## Zaskar1998 (4. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190401794720&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

schöne graue  517 er . . .


----------



## bonebreaker666 (4. Juni 2010)

Nur leider wie so oft 36°...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (6. Juni 2010)

hat sich das gute stück vlt. jemand aus dem forum gesichert?



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280514384399&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


gruß stefan


----------



## argh (6. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte es sehr sehr gern gehabt. Aber zum Glück der Urlaubskasse war´s zu klein...


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Juni 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> hat sich das gute stück vlt. jemand aus dem forum gesichert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja


----------



## Koe (7. Juni 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ja



dann ist es ja in guten händen.
meinen glückwunsch benjamin, von der größe sollte es dir ja passen und wenn nicht sag bescheid.


gruß stefan


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Juni 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> dann ist es ja in guten händen.
> meinen glückwunsch benjamin, von der größe sollte es dir ja passen und wenn nicht sag bescheid.
> 
> 
> gruß stefan




sei mir nicht böse stefan aber für so zwerge wie uns is das nix. der sollte an der absoluten obergrenze unser fahrbarkeit liegen.

aber es ist ne geile karre vor allem weil noch der tbg uffkleber drauf ist der machst schon sehr besonders.
viel spass damit benjamin. ist ein feines teil. und der preis ist mehr als in ordnug wie ich finde
gruss kay


----------



## Ketterechts (10. Juni 2010)

Bin auch tierisch gespannt .

War so ein - Ich biete mal drauf und geh Grillen Kauf - hab echt nicht damit gerechnet es zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (11. Juni 2010)

moin kay,

ich bin mir da garnicht so sicher. lt. verkäufer hat der rahmen eine or-länge von 54,5cm. und sr bis oberkante 47cm. ich glaube der hätte perfekt für mich gepasst.

@ benjamin
das war auch meine devise, hat aber nicht gereicht.

gruß stefan


----------



## bonebreaker666 (11. Juni 2010)

...und mir hätte er erst recht gepasst, aber sowas von!


----------



## DefektesKind (14. Juni 2010)

Das kommt davon wenn man nicht nach D versenden will.
Cooler preis.
Hätt ich gern gehabt.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...65785&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Briggtopp (14. Juni 2010)

Schade


----------



## Koe (16. Juni 2010)

wegen der wm verpasst.

wäre eine gute basis für eine restaurierung gewesen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160442091263&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## divergent! (18. Juni 2010)

mmhhuuuaaahhahahaahaha diesmal ärger ich mich aber. ne alu amp für 53

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250646073664&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## freebee (18. Juni 2010)

Da haste verdammt nochmal recht........


----------



## divergent! (18. Juni 2010)

blöde arbeit. da verdient man geld um sich solche teile kaufen zu können und dann kann man sie nicht kaufen weil man geld verdienen muss für solche teile


----------



## freebee (18. Juni 2010)

Das blöde an der Sache generell ist egal wie viel Zeit man hat gibt es Dinge die einfach verschwinden. Habe sehr lange nach AMP gesucht (Berlin Ding)
aber wenn er net will (versenden) verlierst Du halt den Focus


----------



## divergent! (18. Juni 2010)

mich ärgert viel mehr daß ich sowas alles schonmal hatte und immer wenns weg ist vermisst man es............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (18. Juni 2010)

solltest du mal einen Sniper nutzen.....z.B http://snip.pl

Geht super!


----------



## insanerider (18. Juni 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> hat sich das gute stück vlt. jemand aus dem forum gesichert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shanesimons (19. Juni 2010)

Buhu, ich dachte erst das sind die von der Rapidfire und dann doch für die STI und verpasst, ach heul, die brauch ich doch so dringend. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230484433533&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. Juni 2010)

Echtes Schnäppchen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-HS-33-Hyd...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item255b54353b


----------



## hirschnummer1 (26. Juni 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> solltest du mal einen Sniper nutzen.....z.B http://snip.pl
> 
> Geht super!





gibts viel bessere und noch dazu kostenlos


----------



## maxim-DD (26. Juni 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Buhu, ich dachte erst das sind die von der Rapidfire und dann doch für die STI und verpasst, ach heul, die brauch ich doch so dringend.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230484433533&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



die kannste  noch im bikeland bestellen, de ronny


----------



## freebee (26. Juni 2010)

So habe es ja gepostet unglaublicher Preis.......  Oder lieg ich jetzt total daneben...

FSR

Oder hat sich doch einer von Euch das FSR gesichert?
Konnte ihn jemand überreden es von der Insel zu schicken?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Juni 2010)

da steht ganz groß in rot

"UK BIDDERS ONLY PLEASE - DO NOT BID IF YOU ARE FROM OUTSIDE THE UK." 

darunder. also nichts verpaßt


----------



## oldschooler (26. Juni 2010)

naja... riss im dämpferauge, schlechter repaint, falsche decals...dann noch porto... also "ich mahn es net hann" auch net zu dem preis....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (26. Juni 2010)

Riss im Dämpferauge / oha....
hab ich net gesehen.... Oh je... war echt total geblendet....

Und das da so in rot ONLY steht hab ich ja gesehen ist ja nicht gerade
unüblich siehe USA-macht ja vielleicht noch Sinn aber Insel (EU)?
Fand das FSR halt so Unique... und dachte da Frag ich halt nochmal nach....EGAL...

Puhu....Da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt....war schon so entäuscht...

Danke Euch, mir gehts jetzt echt besser


----------



## bonebreaker666 (28. Juni 2010)

Aaaaarghhh  : 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310228253217&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## To-bi-bo (29. Juni 2010)

sag nichts, hatte sie auch in beobachtung.. verpennt


----------



## chowi (29. Juni 2010)

Kindas,
heult ihr hier wirklich wegen Inferno-Laufrädern?

Der Name sagt doch schon alles...

Gruß chowi


----------



## bonebreaker666 (29. Juni 2010)

Jawoll, genau wegen der heulen wir - und zwar bei vollem geistigen Bewusstsein!
Ich such halt nu schon seit geraumer Zeit nach 'nem Gegenstück zu meinem HR...

Ansonsten, was habt ihr denn sonst nur immer GEGEN die Teile?

Und was den Namen angeht - das HR hat halt einfach 'nen infernomäßigenen Sound


----------



## CarstenB (29. Juni 2010)

dagegen spricht zum beispiel dass sie mit dem eigentlichen thema dieses forums nix zu tun haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (29. Juni 2010)

Also DAS ist wohl mit Sicherheit der geringste Ablehnungsgrund, wenn schon 94er Räder im GT-Faden bspw. geposted werden und ich ein solches Inferno schon Anfang '94 gefahren habe (also noch frühe 90er Jahre  ).
Aber gut, bevor das nu wieder in einer Grundsatzdiskussion ausartet, behalte ich halt meine Vorliebe für die hübschen 3Speicher halt wieder für mich und beschwer mich im gegenzug dafür auch nicht über 95xer XTR-Teile u.ä. 

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Juli 2010)

warum wollte den keiner?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yeti-Thermoplastic-bars-retro-classic-ringle-grafton-/140420319197?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20b1b407dd
ok, versand aus uk usw...
aber sind die mist, oder so selten, dass keiner das ding kennt?


----------



## oldschooler (1. Juli 2010)

vielleicht weil ein thermoplastlenker aus den 90ern mit solch extremen kratzspuren eine zeitbombe darstellt....?! (und ich bin bestimmt kein sicherheits-moralapostel!)


----------



## DefektesKind (4. Juli 2010)

Der Verkäufer sah absolut keine Möglichkeit das Bike nach Deutschland zu versenden.



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...72539&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## CarstenB (4. Juli 2010)

auch da haette bonvu.com sicher helfen koennen.


----------



## mini.tom (4. Juli 2010)

vor dem PikUp sieht das Bike eher aus wie ein Kinderrad ;-)


----------



## Koe (5. Juli 2010)

mini.tom schrieb:


> vor dem PikUp sieht das Bike eher aus wie ein Kinderrad ;-)




da hast du recht, sieht so aus als könnte es meiner großen tochter (9) passen. schöne farbe.  und hammer preis.


----------



## maxim-DD (6. Juli 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Also DAS ist wohl mit Sicherheit der geringste Ablehnungsgrund, wenn schon 94er Räder im GT-Faden bspw. geposted werden und ich ein solches Inferno schon Anfang '94 gefahren habe (also noch frühe 90er Jahre  ).
> und beschwer mich im gegenzug dafür auch nicht über 95xer XTR-Teile u.ä.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch!



sehe ich genauso, hab hier 2 inferno lrs, der eine schwarze von 1996 und der andere neon-gelbe von 1994, also die passen schon ins zeitalter.

wenn ich dann mal nen m910 lrs habe, darf der schwarze gehen, ist für meine fahrweise nicht geeignet, weil im wiegetritt einfach zu weich.

R.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juli 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Also DAS ist wohl mit Sicherheit der geringste Ablehnungsgrund, wenn schon 94er Räder im GT-Faden bspw. geposted werden...



und das nur, weil schon 2 95er drin warn!


----------



## CarstenB (6. Juli 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso, hab hier 2 inferno lrs, der eine schwarze von 1996 und der andere neon-gelbe von 1994, also die passen schon ins zeitalter.



das alter ist bzw war aber eben nicht das einzige kriterium. aber nachdem das thema ja nun nicht mehr "klassik und kult" ist sondern "hauptsache mir gefaellts" koennen von mir aus auch infernos bejubelt werden. ich bin nach wie vor dafuer, dass das forum in www.retrobike.de umbenannt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (11. Juli 2010)

dang, ein neues 21" mc2 adroit mit strata in night storm fuer $575 knapp verpasst

Brand new 1996 Klein Adroit Frame
Jul 10, 2010 ... This is a brand-new, 1996 Klein Adroit frame. Top of the line, custom paint job (Nightstorm) bike featuring: Carbon fiber, Klein Strata ...
portland.craigslist.org/clk/bik/1836246517.html - 15 hours ago


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Juli 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> dang, ein neues 21" mc2 adroit mit strata in night storm fuer $575 knapp verpasst
> 
> Brand new 1996 Klein Adroit Frame
> Jul 10, 2010 ... This is a brand-new, 1996 Klein Adroit frame. Top of the line, custom paint job (Nightstorm) bike featuring: Carbon fiber, Klein Strata ...
> portland.craigslist.org/clk/bik/1836246517.html - 15 hours ago



Das ist ein Scherz?...oder? ein ziemlich schlechter noch dazu Der 1. April ich nicht heute


----------



## Shamus (13. Juli 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> dang, ein neues 21" mc2 adroit mit strata in night storm fuer $575 knapp verpasst
> 
> Brand new 1996 Klein Adroit Frame
> Jul 10, 2010 ... This is a brand-new, 1996 Klein Adroit frame. Top of the line, custom paint job (Nightstorm) bike featuring: Carbon fiber, Klein Strata ...




mit NOS XTR M950 kurbel und schaltwerk


----------



## oldschooler (13. Juli 2010)

es gibt sachen, die würde ich lieber niemals erfahren....  selten hat dieser thread mehr schmerz mit sich gebracht, auch wenn dann wohl am innenlager gerfriemelt wurde.... aber bei dem preis kanns auch ruhig gebohrt sein...


----------



## CarstenB (13. Juli 2010)

sicher ein prima schnaeppchen aber halt attitude unterrohr, strata nicht passend lackiert und schaft zu kurz geschnitten, MC2 ohne nudel.


----------



## hirschnummer1 (13. Juli 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> schaft zu kurz geschnitten




was meinst du damit ?


----------



## CarstenB (13. Juli 2010)

hirschnummer1 schrieb:


> was meinst du damit ?



das er zu kurz ist. der mc2 sitzt doch direkt auf dem lenkkopf. ansich sollten da 5-10mm platz sein wo dann diese plastik spacer sind. ich find's optisch und technisch so durchaus ok aber "richtig" ist es ansich nicht.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Juli 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> .......aber halt attitude unterrohr, strata nicht passend lackiert und schaft zu kurz geschnitten, MC2 ohne nudel.



...na dann...ab in die Tonne damit...

...wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten

so ähnlich wie oldschooler und ich dürfte sich der Holländer Robben fühlen, der im Endspiel die Riesenchance verballert hat...das Ding verfolgt einem bestimmt noch Jahre im Schlaf...


----------



## oldschooler (14. Juli 2010)

naja, ich hab mein NS quantum circa 30mal gestreichelt, da gings dann langsam wieder 

ich hoffe halt nur, dass es einen würdigen besitzer gefunden hat...dann wärs ja ok...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (15. Juli 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> dang



Schnüff.


----------



## Compolli (19. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220635894068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Eigentlich auch ein Schnäppchen, oder?


----------



## maxim-DD (19. Juli 2010)

Compolli schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220635894068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Eigentlich auch ein Schnäppchen, oder?



kann man schon sagen.

nimmste den hier:

KLEIN ATTITUDE 1993 inkl. RS gabel und LVE
und die FARBE erst, ein TRAUM.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160457664612&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


, de ronny


----------



## Compolli (19. Juli 2010)

Schickes Pink, aber leider nur 43cm Rahmenhöhe


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie dachte ich die Antwort auf das "Team Atti" sind 5 fette Smilies....aber scheint woanders gelandet zu sein....


----------



## ClassicLine (19. Juli 2010)

Als ich das Angebot sah wollte ich mir beim Duschen überlegen ob ichs kaufen soll oder nicht, mein Herz entschied sich dann für *KAUFEN* aber dan nwars schon weg:-( http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120593711418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (19. Juli 2010)

LOCAL PICK UP ONLY!!!!  zu deutsch:  Nur Selbstabholung;   Artikelstandort: Folsom, California, Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika


----------



## ClassicLine (19. Juli 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> LOCAL PICK UP ONLY!!!! zu deutsch: Nur Selbstabholung; Artikelstandort: Folsom, California, Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika


 
mich würde es mal intresiern wieviel zoll mand dafür zahlen muss, ich weiss das man am besten einen ausdruck der auktion dabei legt.


----------



## ClassicLine (19. Juli 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> LOCAL PICK UP ONLY!!!! zu deutsch: Nur Selbstabholung; Artikelstandort: Folsom, California, Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika


 

wenn man mit den verkäufern über den versand fachtechnisch komuniziert und noch einen fufi drauflegt verschicken sie es auch, so ist zumindest meine erfahrung!


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Juli 2010)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> mich würde es mal intresiern wieviel zoll mand dafür zahlen muss, ich weiss das man am besten einen ausdruck der auktion dabei legt.



Aber bitte nicht hier, wirf doch mal die Suchfunktion an, da kommt Erstaunliches bei raus...


----------



## Compolli (19. Juli 2010)

würde mich auch interessieren,wie die Abwicklung bzgl. Zoll und MwSt. genau funktioniert.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (19. Juli 2010)

Compolli schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren,wie die Abwicklung bzgl. Zoll und MwSt. genau funktioniert.


.


zaskar-le schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht hier, wirf doch mal die Suchfunktion an, da kommt Erstaunliches bei raus...


----------



## wtb_rider (19. Juli 2010)

du bekommst einen grünen zettel und mit dem gehst du zu der dort aufgeführten zoll dienst stelle. für gewöhnlich, ist das ein richtiges amt so wie man sich das vorstellt. alle haben kaffetrinkend keine zeit, und deswegen sitzt man da gerne mal ne weile. 
dann wird der aufgeführte wert den du nachweisen musst, also überweisungsträger, paypal rechnung, etc verzollt. das sind dann meisten 20-25% vom gesammten wert der sendung. inkl. versandkosten.

geld bezahlen, fertich
gruss kay


----------



## Deleted 30552 (19. Juli 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> das sind dann meisten 20-25% vom gesammten wert der sendung. inkl. versandkosten.




und beim komplettrad ?


----------



## wtb_rider (19. Juli 2010)

isset glube ick mehr, aber wissen tu ich das nicht wirklich.


----------



## ClassicLine (19. Juli 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> du bekommst einen grünen zettel und mit dem gehst du zu der dort aufgeführten zoll dienst stelle. für gewöhnlich, ist das ein richtiges amt so wie man sich das vorstellt. alle haben kaffetrinkend keine zeit, und deswegen sitzt man da gerne mal ne weile.
> dann wird der aufgeführte wert den du nachweisen musst, also überweisungsträger, paypal rechnung, etc verzollt. das sind dann meisten 20-25% vom gesammten wert der sendung. inkl. versandkosten.
> 
> geld bezahlen, fertich
> gruss kay


 
solche behördengänge kenne ich gutwenn man merkt das es auf die gutmütige art nicht geht muss man seine Srimme um 50% erhöhen.auch wenns eigentlich nicht meine Art ist aber es hilft immer. das habe ich in den letzten jahren so gelernt.ich hab mal was in die Schweiz geliefert. und mit einem Hardcopy von der auktion lief eigentlich der Zollablauf ziehmlich reibungsloss. Ich stehe nunmal auf bikes aus den staaten, und früh oder später mus man sie importieren da es in Europa es einfach keine angebote gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (30. Juli 2010)

heut morgen traf es mich wie ein schlag,....

auktion vergessen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170519440170&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

und dann natürlich wie immer auch noch für einen lächerlichen preis raus gegenagen.

hat noch jemand so ein ding?
gruss kay


----------



## newsboy (30. Juli 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> heut morgen traf es mich wie ein schlag,....
> 
> auktion vergessen:
> 
> ...



halb so schlimm...


----------



## Huelse (30. Juli 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> heut morgen traf es mich wie ein schlag,....
> 
> auktion vergessen:
> 
> ...



Hast ja schon den Steuersatz!


----------



## roesli (2. August 2010)

Ach, man sollte einfach nicht so viel arbeiten 

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...ore-xt-pd-m-735-vintage-1-satz/v/an613433984/

umgerechnet 22 Euro für sehr gut erhaltene XT-Pedale


----------



## coast13 (4. August 2010)

glaub das "Top-Angebot" kann man getrost verpennen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marin-RockStar-M...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6648909757097276922


----------



## Aussenstelle (5. August 2010)

> repräsentatives Mountainbike Marke Marin ROCKSTAR 750 G ALUMINIUM NEUPREIS WAR 2500 !


 


Mist verpasst! dabei suche ich schon so lange ein altes zerkratzes, repräsentatives Mountainbike für knapp 700 Euro und dazu noch ein Rockstar! Wer will denn heute nicht ein Rockstar sein, oder zumindest ein Rockstar besitzen? Waaaahhhnsinn!!


----------



## ClassicLine (5. August 2010)

Hat jmd von euch mal einen USA Urlaub vor? und bringt mir mal ein Handgepäck mal mit? zum Beispiel sowas :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220644560357&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ClassicLine (5. August 2010)

coast13 schrieb:


> glaub das "Top-Angebot" kann man getrost verpennen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Marin-RockStar-M...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6648909757097276922



ein wirklich sehr  ""repräsentatives Mountainbike Marke Marin ROCKSTAR 750 G "" wie in der Artikelbeschreibung steht! Es würde der hingucker in meinem "klein"enbikeroom sein! "ich schnorre mir noch zur zeit das "klein"geld für das schöne Rad zusammen! "mal die Spaarbüchse bei euch rundlaufen lässt."


----------



## divergent! (6. August 2010)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> Hat jmd von euch mal einen USA Urlaub vor? und bringt mir mal ein Handgepäck mal mit? zum Beispiel sowas :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220644560357&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



das ist mal ein preis. hätte ich auch sofort genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (8. August 2010)

das kommt davon...
eine Minute zu spät nach Hause gekommen und den da verpasst:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270614646797&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

zwar gebraucht, aber ein PurePower für 94,11 Euros.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (8. August 2010)

Für das Geld hätt' ich den auch genommen! 


Ich glaube, bei mir in der Gegend hat ein Shop noch zwei, drei davon rumhängen, kann mich bei Interresse ja mal nach den Preisen erkundigen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (8. August 2010)

Das hier nenn ich mal einen Schnapper, da ich aber weiss, wer da mitgeboten und auch gewonnen hat, habe ich mich mal zurückgehalten. Ist ja für einen guten Zweck, äah Rahmen.

Shimano 600 ex 3-fach Kurbel*Neu im Karton*Randonneur  

Gruss
Micha


----------



## euphras (8. August 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Das hier nenn ich mal einen Schnapper, da ich aber weiss, wer da mitgeboten und auch gewonnen hat, habe ich mich mal zurückgehalten. Ist ja für einen guten Zweck, äah Rahmen.



Das ist SSV. 

Ich finde es übrigens vorbildlich, daß Du den Link mit einem informativen Text versiehst und nicht einfach den nichtssagenden ebucht Link reinpastest.


----------



## Mosstowie (9. August 2010)

@micha

ich war selbst erstaunt über den doch relativ übersichtlichen Preis der 
Kurbel...wenns so weitergeht,rollt das gute Stück spätestens Mitte
September.....

Danke für Deine "Zurückhaltung".....

VG

Alex


----------



## trinkdöner (12. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Vintage-Speciali...e-Fork-18-NOS-/360285719393?pt=Mountain_Bikes

autsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newt3 (14. August 2010)

bianchi meta für 28,50
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250677630870

für den preis hätte ich es gern genommen aber irgendwie die uhrzeit verpeilt. für die reifen hätte ich verwendung gehabt da wäre der rest quasi fast umsonst gewesen zumal es ganz in der nähe steht.

ist zwar sicher kein wirklich tolles fahrrad aber nur um ein paar schräge blicke zu ernten hätte ich es wohl doch ab und an zum shoppen und einkaufen bewegt....
vielleicht hätte ich auch ein paar befreundete rennradkollegen zur entsorgung ihres bianchi renners bewegen können sobald sie dieses "krüppel" bianchi sehen.

naja hat nicht sollen sein...


----------



## andy1 (14. August 2010)

newt3 schrieb:


> bianchi meta für 28,50
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250677630870
> 
> für den preis hätte ich es gern genommen aber irgendwie die uhrzeit verpeilt. für die reifen hätte ich verwendung gehabt da wäre der rest quasi fast umsonst gewesen zumal es ganz in der nähe steht.
> ...



vergiss es, habe so ein teil heute benutzt für einen kleinen Triathlon um mein Rennrad nicht einzusauen.
Benutze ich immer nur im Urlaub an der Ostsee, das Ding ist so krumm dass unten links der Reifen schabt und fast gleichzeitig oben rechts an der U-Brake.
Megaschwer...
Früher abe ich es geliebt, ich hatte noch so eins gehabt was später geklaut wurde, bin sehr viel mit rumgefahren aber naja...


----------



## Koe (15. August 2010)

F__CK

suntour-set

vor ein paar sekunden verpasst, weil ich hier im basar unterwegs war.

ich könnte  und :kotz: zugleich.


sollte jemand noch ein guterhaltenes sw und schalthebel über haben, zu einem fairen preis würde ich sie gerne abnehmen.

gruß stefan


----------



## euphras (15. August 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> F__CK
> vor ein paar sekunden verpasst, weil ich hier im basar unterwegs war.
> ich könnte  und :kotz: zugleich.



Vor allem fast geschenkt, einzeln wären bestimmt 80-90 drin gewesen.


----------



## Koe (15. August 2010)

heute ist kein guter tag:

ringle vorbau

@euphras
80,- wäre mein limit gewesen.


----------



## Nikki77 (18. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150481450242&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123
neeeiiiinnnn.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. August 2010)

Nikki77 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150481450242&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123
> neeeiiiinnnn.



ok, bei dem zustand revidiere ich meine 3 -smileys. 
preis halt ich fast für gerechtfertigt bei der kettenstrebe und dem rest.


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (19. August 2010)

UMPFH... Recherche ist nicht immer lebenserleichternd!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...362882&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9092&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154"]


----------



## elsepe (22. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Fervor-94-retro-kult-Rascal-/190433426513?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder


----------



## Deleted 30552 (22. August 2010)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Fervor-94-retro-kult-Rascal-/190433426513?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder



Sport > Radsport > Fahrräder > Mountainbikes 

"Ich verkaufe ein Klein Fervor von 1994"

beim genaueren lesen:

"Hier werden NUR RAHMEN UND GABEL verkauft"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnebelke (22. August 2010)

@matze 
geneuer pipeuer. das war doch wohl eindeutig formuliert, und der preis ist auch ok.

was mir nach immerhin 2 wochen immer noch ein bißchen leid tut, ist ein gerocktes rock lobster in meiner größe. das hätte ich für den preis dann nachhaltig doch gern genommen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230503810360&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


:schnebelke


----------



## zaskar-le (23. August 2010)

Ich habe hier mal ein wenig aufgeräumt, wir sind hier in der Fahrradbranche! 

Es wäre sehr schön, wenn Ihr mal wieder ein wenig auf den richtigen Ton achten und nicht gleich in Anfeindungen übergehen würdet.


----------



## maxim-DD (27. August 2010)

wer  könnte das bei ebay wohl sein:

l***5 (1827)

sorry, aber den rahmen brauchte ich wirklich.

de ronny


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. August 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> wer  könnte das bei ebay wohl sein:
> 
> l***5 (1827)
> 
> ...



ich weiß es, ich weiß es...


----------



## maxim-DD (27. August 2010)

WER? Sprich!


----------



## mini.tom (27. August 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> wer  könnte das bei ebay wohl sein:
> 
> l***5 (1827)
> 
> ...



mensch Ronny das weiss doch nun wirklich jeder - ist ein ganz großer Klein Fanatiker und ein wirklich sehr angenehmer Zeitgenosse 
thanks
tom


----------



## maxim-DD (27. August 2010)

danke ihr beiden


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. August 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> danke ihr beiden



Ich dachte allen Ernstes, das wäre eine rhetorische Frage  stelle aber klar, dass ich nix "gesprochen" habe!!!


----------



## HOLZWURM (27. August 2010)

Hallo

Verstehe ich nun wirklich nicht, das man sich beschwert

Mein höchstes Gebot war bei 225 Dollar, und das Rad ging jenseits von 400 weg.

Und liebste Grüße nach ERLANGEN.

Danke

Holzwurm alias drechsler57(1827)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (27. August 2010)

ich hoffe ihr redet nicht von dem candy red/painted desert(konnte es net erkennen) mit zipgrip...

denn du für den grünen zu schlachten kann nicht wirklich dein plan gewesen sein, ronny?!


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2010)

die auktion läuft zwar noch aber ich hab den noch nie gesehen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CONEJO-ARS-5-SU...2804133?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item4cf11e38a5

kennt den einer von euch? optisch find ich den ja interessant..........


----------



## euphras (27. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> CONEJO
> 
> kennt den einer von euch? optisch find ich den ja interessant..........



Stefan hat so einen. Ist wohl gerade beim Pulverer...


----------



## CarstenB (27. August 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> ich hoffe ihr redet nicht von dem candy red/painted desert(konnte es net erkennen) mit zipgrip...
> 
> denn du für den grünen zu schlachten kann nicht wirklich dein plan gewesen sein, ronny?!



painted desert 

man kann keinen rahmen schlachten um an die klemme zu kommen. wenn die ab ist, ist entweder der rahmen kaputt oder die klemme.


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2010)

euphras schrieb:


> Stefan hat so einen. Ist wohl gerade beim Pulverer...




aha ok..dann bin ich mal gespannt was er da fabriziert


----------



## stefan9113 (27. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (27. August 2010)

@ oldschooler & CarstenB

hallo carsten, zurück aus dem urlaub.

schlachten, in der hinsicht nicht, werde das rote klein pulse entkernen, denn noch ne 900 gruppe muss net sein und auf RS stand ich noch nie.

zu dem zip grip und rahmen, beide sollen erhalten werden/bleiben, werde mich aber mal mit den leuten aus der TU dresden zusammensetzen und schauen, ob mann die mutte zerstörungsfrei runter bekommt, damit mir die anderen  abteilung der TU dresden ne kopie von der mutter machen können.

de ronny


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2010)

@stefan..sehr schöner aufbau. wie fährt sich der rahmen?


----------



## wtb_rider (27. August 2010)

det is aber nicht der selbe den stefan hat....
stefans find ich cooler, der sieht nicht so brachial aus.
gruss kay


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2010)

der hat halt ne stahlschwinge. find beidoe schick...mmhhuuaa nein ich darf nicht. glaub ich muss nochmal drüber schlafen. das teil in gelb mit polierten hinterbau und ner judy sl....


----------



## stefan9113 (29. August 2010)

Hi,

fährt sich etwas ungewöhnlich , macht aber jede Menge Spaß.
Ist in etwas so wie ne alte Gummikuh (BMW Boxer 2 Zylinder), die ging auch immer aus den Dämpfern wenn man beschleunigt hat 





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (29. August 2010)

also das gewohnte fahrverhalten wie ich es eh von meinen fullys kenne


----------



## Blackspire (29. August 2010)

ich wollte ihn, aber nix da...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110577555169&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

allein die Farbe ist so geil...grummel


----------



## Davidbelize (31. August 2010)

insel forum--hätt ich gern gehabt zu dem preis.


http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=115341


----------



## chowi (31. August 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> insel forum--hätt ich gern gehabt zu dem preis.
> 
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=115341



David, gabs hier für 80.-
Gruß chowi


----------



## schnebelke (1. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130424224852&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

poste ich mal des stolzen preises wegen und weil er so schön ist. hätte mich auch gereizt, aber mit beileibe weniger herzblut, als den käufer offenbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonMaccheroni (1. September 2010)

hey Bikerz

Ich habe auf der Seite ricardo.ch einige interessante Bikes gesehen.
Nicht das ich Lesen muss das einer die Auktion verpasst hat.  Ich bin kein Kenner, daher weis ich nicht ob alles Classic Bikes sind. 

Cheers
Don

Raleigh Softail

Raleigh USA

Trek

Alutec Kuwahara

Cannondale M500

Cannondale

Bontrager

Scott

Spezialized FSR Extreme

Spezialized Rot

???

GT

GT Timberline


----------



## asket13 (5. September 2010)

AAARRRGGGHHH!
Warum nur? Um einen Euro überboten worden. Es hätte der perfekte Einstieg werden können und ich hatt ihn auch noch dazu bekommen, zu versenden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280554517404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. September 2010)

asket13 schrieb:


> AAARRRGGGHHH!
> Warum nur? Um einen Euro überboten worden. Es hätte der perfekte Einstieg werden können und ich hatt ihn auch noch dazu bekommen, zu versenden:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280554517404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



??? - 1 Euro ist in dieser Preisgegend der übliche Erhöhungsschritt. Vielleicht hatte ja der Gewinner auch 250 eingegeben? Dann wäre das 1 Euro überboten Spiel noch ne Zeitlang weitergegangen. Jeder bietet, was es ihm Wert ist...ganz einfach. Wenn einer mehr geboten hat, als es Dir wert war, dann isses doch gut...

ich hätte den Ärger ja verstanden, wenn es </= 99 ct. gewesen wären....


----------



## asket13 (5. September 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ??? - 1 Euro ist in dieser Preisgegend der übliche Erhöhungsschritt. Vielleicht hatte ja der Gewinner auch 250 eingegeben? Dann wäre das 1 Euro überboten Spiel noch ne Zeitlang weitergegangen. Jeder bietet, was es ihm Wert ist...ganz einfach. Wenn einer mehr geboten hat, als es Dir wert war, dann isses doch gut...
> 
> ich hätte den Ärger ja verstanden, wenn es </= 99 ct. gewesen wären....



Leider weiß man nicht, wie weit das Gebot noch gegangen wäre. Außerdem stellt man sich jetzt dennoch die Frage, ob 10 EURO mehr nicht evtl. gereicht hätten. Insofern fühle ich mich schon zu Recht zum


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. September 2010)

asket13 schrieb:


> Leider weiß man nicht, wie weit das Gebot noch gegangen wäre. Außerdem stellt man sich jetzt dennoch die Frage, ob 10 EURO mehr nicht evtl. gereicht hätten. Insofern fühle ich mich schon zu Recht zum



Die Frage kann man sich theoretisch bei jeder Auktion stellen, die man nicht gewonnen hat, ob 1 Euro oder 10 oder 100 oder 1000 zwischen Deinem oder dem Max-Gebot des Gewinners gelegen hätten, aber das ist doch völlig müßig darüber nachzudenken. Wenn DU 137 geboten hast, dann wars Dir 137 wert und keinen Cent mehr. Wenn Du jetzt "heulst", weil es ein anderer - ach so billig - bekommen hat, dann hättest Du gleich mehr bieten müssen. Darüber muss man sich vorher klar sein, wenn man kurz vor Ende snipert. Selbst wenns einer dann für 10 ct mehr gewinnt, weiß man, dass das über dem eigenen Limit gewesen wäre...aber das kannst Du auch alles auf "Tipps zu ebay" lesen....einfach mal googeln...


----------



## smoke_D (5. September 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Die Frage kann man sich theoretisch bei jeder Auktion stellen, die man nicht gewonnen hat, ob 1 Euro oder 10 oder 100 oder 1000 zwischen Deinem oder dem Max-Gebot des Gewinners gelegen hätten, aber das ist doch völlig müßig darüber nachzudenken. Wenn DU 137 geboten hast, dann wars Dir 137 wert und keinen Cent mehr. Wenn Du jetzt "heulst", weil es ein anderer - ach so billig - bekommen hat, dann hättest Du gleich mehr bieten müssen. Darüber muss man sich vorher klar sein, wenn man kurz vor Ende snipert. Selbst wenns einer dann für 10 ct mehr gewinnt, weiß man, dass das über dem eigenen Limit gewesen wäre...aber das kannst Du auch alles auf "Tipps zu ebay" lesen....einfach mal googeln...



Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht... Auch wenn ich den Gedankengang nachvollziehen kann "nur ein Euro mehr"...

Abgebrühter werden... Limit überlegen, Limit eingeben und Seite schließen. 2 Tage später schauen ob man gewonnen hat...


----------



## oldschooler (8. September 2010)

"shipping to germany would be a problem... too much time wasted"

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230519301513&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

225 für das rahmenkit+ crossride, 952er SW und Arch supreme bremsanlage....

ARGHHH:.... is zwar ein youngtimer , aber im winter muss man die schönen ja schonen


----------



## argh (8. September 2010)

woah, nicht schlecht herr specht. selbst mit versand und all dem kladeradatsch wäre das noch ein echtes schnäppchen gewesen.


----------



## DonMaccheroni (8. September 2010)

läuft noch 5std. cannondale delta 1000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjoernS (8. September 2010)

Drecks Telefonkonferenz aufe Arbeit 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-Kurb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45f4f6b941

...Preis passt schon!!!!


----------



## newsboy (8. September 2010)

DonMaccheroni schrieb:


> läuft noch 5std. cannondale delta 1000



du hast den sinn des threads nicht begriffen, oder?


----------



## DonMaccheroni (8. September 2010)

nächstes mal mach ich ein extra thread. oder ich poste den link in 5std nochmals...

was ich verpasst habe für mein aufbau klick ;(


----------



## aggressor2 (12. September 2010)

ver...f...arrgh...scheibenkacke!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-LX-Umwerfer-RD-M566-DM-28-6-Retro-Kult-/330469164097?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4cf17f4441&autorefresh=true+


----------



## hentho (12. September 2010)

Da gab es wohl bei mir, ebay oder Telekom nen Problem. Von dem Zeitpunkt, als ich auf den Gebots-Abgabe-Button gedrückt habe, bis zur tatsächlichen Gebotsabgabe hat es 40 Sekunden gedauert - Auktion war dann bereits gelaufen.

Schade

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120616254245&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. September 2010)

das ^ ist echt extrem übel...aber vermutlich ging es bei dem Preis anderen genauso...ich habe ziemlich zeitgleich zu dem Auktionsende was eingestellt in ebay und das hat auch ewig gedauert...ich habe aber innerlich geflucht, weil ich mich den ganzen Text nochmal habe tippen sehen...aber urplötzlich - nach auch ca. 1 Minute - war die Auktion eingestellt...schein ein ebay Problem gewesen zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myxin (12. September 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ver...f...arrgh...scheibenkacke!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-LX-Umwer...adteile&hash=item4cf17f4441&autorefresh=true+


 
Ich glaube, den habe ich noch rumliegen. Den kannste haben, auch für den Preis..... 


Ich bin mit bei der Schellengröße grad nicht sicher, sage Dir morgen bescheid.


----------



## trinkdöner (12. September 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ver...f...arrgh...scheibenkacke!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-LX-Umwer...adteile&hash=item4cf17f4441&autorefresh=true+



welches Maß brauchst Du?


----------



## aggressor2 (12. September 2010)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> welches maß brauchst du?



28,6


----------



## coredump (13. September 2010)

Dabei wäre das so ein Schnäppchen gewesen 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230520016882


----------



## MKAB (14. September 2010)

coredump schrieb:


> Dabei wäre das so ein Schnäppchen gewesen
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230520016882



WOW - Vermutlich weil er mit der schwindligen Schelle


> für 1 1/8" und 1" Vorbauten


 ist? Edit sagt, dass das eigentlich hier hin gehört...


----------



## Davidbelize (16. September 2010)

nicht inne bucht.......................

aber 100 pfund für rahmen steuersatz und stütze. ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH 





http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=117277


----------



## bratfass (17. September 2010)

Hab ich auch gesehn, sehr schaaade...


----------



## MKAB (18. September 2010)

> OMG ¡!
> 
> Bargain of da Century ...


----------



## CarstenB (18. September 2010)

sicher ein guenstiger preis aber der zustand wuerde auch keinen soooo viel hoeheren preis rechtfertigen. aber dafuer muss man natuerlich hinter die kulissen schauen...


----------



## Davidbelize (18. September 2010)

@carsten----------------

für diesen preis wäre es ein sehr schönes winterprojekt gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NatFlanders (18. September 2010)

solange das Steuerrohr in Ordnung ist bzw. in Ordnung bleibt ...


----------



## bertel (18. September 2010)

Welcher Rahmen wurde denn dort eigentlich verkauft, der aus dem ersten Bilderlink oder der aus dem zweiten?


----------



## NatFlanders (18. September 2010)

bertel schrieb:


> Welcher Rahmen wurde denn dort eigentlich verkauft, der aus dem ersten Bilderlink oder der aus dem zweiten?



 ... oder keiner von beiden

wirklich gute Frage!


----------



## CarstenB (18. September 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @carsten----------------
> 
> für diesen preis wäre es ein sehr schönes winterprojekt gewesen.



laut kaeufer ist es eine schoene wanddeko aber mehr wohl auch nicht.


----------



## DonMaccheroni (19. September 2010)

wegen einer minute verpasst. ich war auf der seite um zu lesen und die bilder anzuschauen. dann klicke ich auf sofortkauf, ging nicht mehr. es liegt einfach fluch auf diesen thumbies.


----------



## andy1 (19. September 2010)

DonMaccheroni schrieb:


> wegen einer minute verpasst. ich war auf der seite um zu lesen und die bilder anzuschauen. dann klicke ich auf sofortkauf, ging nicht mehr. es liegt einfach fluch auf diesen thumbies.



lohnt net von soweit weg....


----------



## CarstenB (19. September 2010)

46e incl. versand und dann die milden schweizer steuern - kein schnaeppchen aber schon eine ueberlegung wert. aber wenn die fotos schon so maessig sind schlummert da vermutlich noch eine ueberraschung im verborgenen...


----------



## roesli (24. September 2010)

Knapp 100 Euro für einen Shock a Billy? 

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...n/kult-fat-chance-shok-a-billy/v/an619453480/

Was für ein Schnäppchen - auch wenn das eine Lager neu eingesetzt werden muss.


----------



## roesli (24. September 2010)

Fast noch wilder als das Fat:

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...riginal-raritaet-jahrgang-1989/v/an619499560/

Ein Mountain Klein Frameset, inkl. einige Originalteile für knapp 200 Euro. Zum Glück zu Gross, sonst wär's ein grosser Ärger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LVM (24. September 2010)

hm, also mit der Eingabe von 98,xx für n paar (sehr) gut erhaltene XTR FC-M900er Kurbeln war ich mir eigentlich sicher, sie zu schießen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120622496295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

gibt's doch gar nicht, nur etwas schlechter erhaltene (aber mit noch erkennbaren decals) sind vor noch nicht all zu langer zeit für ca. n fuffi weggegangen u. die tage welche mit 737er klickis für 102.


----------



## trailsurfer (24. September 2010)

Mit den gut erhaltenen Kettenblättern waren die locker die 100 Euro wert...

ciao
Micha



LVM schrieb:


> hm, also mit der Eingabe von 98,xx für n paar (sehr) gut erhaltene XTR FC-M900er Kurbeln war ich mir eigentlich sicher, sie zu schießen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120622496295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> gibt's doch gar nicht, nur leicht schlechter erhaltene (aber mit noch erkennbaren decals) sind vor noch nicht all zu langer zeit für ca. n fuffi weggegangen u. die tage welche mit 737er klickis für 102.


----------



## LVM (24. September 2010)

trailsurfer schrieb:


> Mit den gut erhaltenen Kettenblättern waren die locker die 100 Euro wert...


echt? beobachte schon länger, da die meisten in 175 sind kann ich nicht mitbieten. dass ohne innenlager od. pedale welche für über 100 weggegangen sind - kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## newt3 (24. September 2010)

mal ein kleiner hinweis in sachen ebay.
leider wird da in letzter zeit wohl ab und an mal betrogen bzw das system ausgetrickst. ich denke man kann es aber schon betrug nennen.

besonders leute die dort recht gesuchte mtb teile verkaufen sollte dort aufpassen.

es gibt ja die masche wo jemand schon lange vor auktionspreis recht hoch bietet.
damit der hohe preis auch gleich in der auktions zu sehen ist braucht es dafür einen zweiten bieter der auch so hoch bietet.
steht nun das hohe gebot, meist sogar unrealistisch hohe gebot, so zeitig drin, schreckt das andere bieter ab.
kurz vor gebotsende werden beide gebote einfach zurückgezogen.
der betrüger bietet nun von einem dritten account einen mittelmäßig bzw recht niedrigen preis.
da sich die wahren interessenten aber lange für den artikel nicht mehr interessieren ist der preis meist recht günstig - unschön für den verkäufer. mancher artikel geht so zur hälfte seines wertes raus.

das ganze lief auch schon im tv. da war es eine bande russen die auf die art günstig motorräder eingekauft hat.

hier nun mal ein aktuelles beispiel:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290475890094

die reifen standen vor 2 tagen schonmal bei 156 EUR!!!
der verkäufer wurde mit der masche schonmal beschissen und hat die gebote daher streichen lassen. dies kann man hier sehen:
http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=290475890094
bieter d***s






( 44 ) und  bieter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


4***4





( 69) waren hier die betrüger

nun schaue man sich folgenden artikel an. ebenfalls recht gesucht in der mtb szene:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150497503439
http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=150497503439
*auch hier sind der bieter mit den 44 bewertungen und der bieter mit den 69 bewertungen wieder voll aktiv!
der mit den 484 bewertungen gehört vermutlich auch dazu denn auch der ist bei beiden auktionen zu sehen.
*kurz vor auktionsende werden die beiden bieter (oder auch alle 3) ihre gebote canceln und hoffen dass von denen die noch mitbieten keiner realistisch hochbietet weil eben die waren interessenten schon vorher abgeschreckt wurden.


----------



## newsboy (24. September 2010)

newt3 schrieb:


> mal ein kleiner hinweis in sachen ebay.
> leider wird da in letzter zeit wohl ab und an mal betrogen bzw das system ausgetrickst. ich denke man kann es aber schon betrug nennen.
> 
> besonders leute die dort recht gesuchte mtb teile verkaufen sollte dort aufpassen.
> ...



guck dir mal die letzten seiten dieses threads an...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. September 2010)

newt3 schrieb:


> nun schaue man sich folgenden artikel an. ebenfalls recht gesucht in der mtb szene:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150497503439
> http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=150497503439



Achtung: auch wenn im Auktionstext etwas von Rarität oder Kult steht, heißt dies nicht automatisch, daß es sich bei den angebotenen Artikel auch tatsächlich um einen gesuchten Artikel innerhalb der Retro-Szene handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newt3 (24. September 2010)

gesucht hin oder her.
die kästle kurbel ist schon was seltenes und recht ausgefallen.

wie man jetzt sieht wurde aktuell reagiert. entweder hat bei ebay jemand was gemeldet oder der anbieter der kurbel sitzt hier im forum und hat zufällig in den thread geschaut.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. September 2010)

wenn ein verkäufer durch unlautere mittel den preis in die höhe treibt, kassiert ebay auch eine höhere provision.

wenn aber nun bieter einen trick gefunden haben, die preise klein zu halten, verringert sich dadurch die provision für ebay.

gegen wen wird ebay nun konsequenter vorgehen?


----------



## LVM (24. September 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> gegen wen wird ebay nun konsequenter vorgehen?



mich wundert eh, dass ebay nicht stutzig wird und was unternimmt, wenn manch einer (wie - ich glaube, es war von carsten - verlinkt) in den letzten 6 monaten 20 rücknahmen haben. da ist der verdacht doch gegeben.


----------



## BornBad (24. September 2010)

von selbst macht ebay gar nichts, die sind so ziemlich das gegenteil vom verbraucherschutz


----------



## storcky (25. September 2010)

ne schicke NOS Brodie Gabelbrücke - leider verpennt

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180561716477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## elsepe (25. September 2010)

storcky schrieb:


> ne schicke NOS Brodie Gabelbrücke - leider verpennt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180561716477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



ist aber für ne paoli gabel. ist öfter mal drin der kram und erzielt nie hohe preise. ist wohl auch keine so gebräuchliche gabel


----------



## Steppilot (11. Oktober 2010)

FÃ¼r 16,59â¬ aus der Bucht gezogen: Pulstar VR Nabe NEU!


----------



## newt3 (11. Oktober 2010)

hier der richtige link:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290482644491

(es ist doch ratsam mal die vorschaufunktion zu nutzen bevor man ein posting erstellt. ich vermute mal stark du hast aus der ebay kaufabwicklung raus verlinkt. das wird nichts....)

gestern gabs auch was nettes:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270644220954
mammoth competion 7.0 mit lx/xt mix und mag federgabel. hab bewußt nicht mitgeboten aber der preis war schon extrem heiss so dass sich der weg aus berlin gelohnt hätte


----------



## forever (11. Oktober 2010)

Steppilot schrieb:


> Für 16,59 aus der Bucht gezogen: Pulstar VR Nabe NEU!



die fahre ich in gun metallic!   bzw. muß bald mal neu eingespeicht werden, die Felgen sind bald hinüber... Naben wie neu noch..


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2010)

davon hab ich 2 kpl sätze in purple und einen in türkis....den preis find ich ok. mehr wie 25 ist so ne nabe eh nicht wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubbyking (15. Oktober 2010)

wtf ... ich wollte ihn haben, und dann wurde über nacht ein sofortkauf für 400$ draus gemacht und weg war er. und das ohne vorher auf meine mails zu antworten um mich mitbieten zu lassen ... oh man, da freu ich mich schon auf den rest des tages, wenn das so los geht 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160493808550


----------



## jkarwath (20. Oktober 2010)

Verdammt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300479074530&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Jörg


----------



## Rennkram (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich Trottel.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Umwerfer-Shimano...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43a26c36e2

Total vergessen.. 

Wer einen XTR Umwerfer hat 28,6 Down Swing Down Pull, Bitte melden....

Edit: Also Schelle oben, Zug von unten..  Mann ist das kompliziert


----------



## elsepe (21. Oktober 2010)

habe ich da.

seb


----------



## LVM (22. Oktober 2010)

man, gestern schon der von rennkram verlinkte umwerfer und jetzt das:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-Kurb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f03e6576a

neulich schon mal "2ter" bei der gleichen kurbel in gleichem zustand gewesen. da ging sie für knapp 100 weg. jetzt gehe ich nochmal fast 25 höher mit und totzdem :kotz:


----------



## trinkdöner (22. Oktober 2010)

LVM schrieb:


> man, gestern schon der von rennkram verlinkte umwerfer und jetzt das:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-Kurb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f03e6576a
> 
> neulich schon mal "2ter" bei der gleichen kurbel in gleichem zustand gewesen. da ging sie für knapp 100 weg. jetzt gehe ich nochmal fast 25 höher mit und totzdem :kotz:



Die Kurbel sieht doch arg grottig aus und dann auch noch die gestanzten und nicht gefrästen SG-X Blätter...
Also ganz im Ernst - streiten kann man über den Wert ja immer aber ich habe Anfang letzten Jahres noch für die selbe Kurbel in fast neuwertigem Zustand EUR 80.- gezahlt.
Sebastian


----------



## gotti (22. Oktober 2010)

bike24 hatte neulich noch eine sehr gut erhaltene XTR FC-M900 Kurbel in 170mm zum Verkauf.
Schreib ihm doch mal eine PN.


----------



## LVM (22. Oktober 2010)

eben: das mit den blättern, dann geht die auktion noch um ne eher ungünstige zeit zu ende, versand kostet von Ö auch das doppelte, und trotzdem dieser preis. 

beobachte auch schon länger, der preis hat sich nun für die 900er anhährend verdopplet. 

@gotti: danke, mache ich.


----------



## andy1 (22. Oktober 2010)

Gerade diese Blätter müssten eher selten sein, sie schalten sich trotzdem gut und sehen elegant aus und nicht gestanzt...
Zum ordentlichen Fahren braucht man keine SteighilfeneinfräsungenundNietenschnickschnack 

ich finde es gerade mit diesen Blättern schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (22. Oktober 2010)

ist das nun der neue trend hier? die mit der wenigsten ahnung schreien am lautesten?

das sind die originalen XTR blaetter nur sieht das 48er halt ein bisschen anders aus als das ueblichere 46er. und solange die XTR logos noch zu sehen sind kann man auch nicht wirklich von abgeranzt sprechen - zumal das bild wirklich nichts hergibt. ist noch nicht lange her da ist eine neue fuer >400euro verkauft worden. nicht, dass ich das richtig finde aber schnaeppchen werden da wohl immer seltener werden.


----------



## Koe (24. Oktober 2010)

suntour pedale

dafür hatten die kids und der hund ihren spaß auf dem abenteuerspielplatz und ich natürlich auch.


----------



## Rennkram (25. Oktober 2010)

sry


----------



## trinkdöner (25. Oktober 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ist das nun der neue trend hier? die mit der wenigsten ahnung schreien am lautesten?



Hmm, neuer Trend hin oder her.
Ich meinte mich an eine SG-X Variante zu erinnern, die nicht gestanzt war sondern komplett gefräst.
Aber Du hast recht, ich meine die SG-Variante:
http://members.home.nl/children-of-the-korn/afbeeldingen/M900/FC-M900%20(1).jpg
(und auch dort ist das mittlere Kettenblatt gestanzt)
Über Schaltpräzision habe ich mich in meinem Post nicht ausgelassen.

Das Foto gibt zudem sehr wohl etwas zum Zustand der Kurbel her:
Die Kurbelarme sind zum Teil abgeschliffen, was eine Aufbereitung wohl  unmöglich macht mit gleichzeitiger Erhaltung der XTR-Logos.

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit aufrichtig für mein "Rumschreien" und meine "wenige Ahnung" und werde unreflektierte Beitrage jegweder Art in Zukunft in diesem Forum zu unterlassen wissen. 

122.- Euro für eine Kurbel in diesem Zustand finde ich PERSÖNLICH trotzdem zu viel und würde ich wohl eher in diesem Thread erwarten.

Sebastian


----------



## CarstenB (25. Oktober 2010)

und schon wieder...

es wurde doch suggeriert, dass es eine abgeranzte kurbel ist die nicht mal die originalen XTR blaetter hat oder? und das stimmt eben beides nicht. gestanzt oder gefraest oder mit oder ohne steighilfen sind es immer noch die originalen XTR blaetter die sich auch optisch deutlich von den billigeren unterscheiden. 

ob sie das geld wert ist oder nicht stand nicht zur debatte. und es ist doch eh klar dass auf ebay ueberhoehte preise erzielt werden, die im normalen markt nicht viel bedeutung haben. und ja, jeder hat schon irgendwann mal irgedwo etwas besseres fuer weniger bekommen. aber das erfordert halt mehr als einfach nur auf's knoepfchen zu druecken und anscheinend haben viele mehr geld als zeit. vor ein paar jahren sind auf ebay tonnenweise M900 kurbeln nib und nos fuer $180 raus gehauen worden - ist aber heute auch belanglos.


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Oktober 2010)

ohne worte  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290489614626&rvr_id=157664106825&mfe=sidebar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike24 (25. Oktober 2010)

, also auch wenn ich selbst noch einen loswerden muß, ist das ein akut krasser preis für ne bestimmt nicht häßliche farbe. sachen gibs.....


----------



## Sascha31 (25. Oktober 2010)

Allerdings !


----------



## newt3 (25. Oktober 2010)

habs geschaft mich zusammenzureissen und nicht mitgeboten auch wenn der preis angemessen war:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230539979646
ich denke mal, wenn man das ding mal richtig putzt und aufarbeitet hat man was richtig klassisches aus mittleren 80ern.
http://www.peugeotshow.com/1987nl/1987_19.jpg
http://www.peugeotshow.com/1987nl/1987_22.jpg
http://www.peugeotshow.com/1987nl/1987_23.jpg
ist halt keine high end austattung aber eben ein durchschnitt's mtb von damals. vom modelljahr könnte es sogar '86 oder '85 gewesen sein - zumindest ist ja die farbgebung anders und die kompenenten gabs in den jahren sicher auch schon.

-----

zu der xtr kurbel geschichte:
manchmal hilft es auch einfach mal ein paar eur mehr auszugeben und eben zusätzlichen kram in kauf zu nehmen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150507212401

einfach mal grob überschalgen:
canti bremsen + klötze 40 eur
sti's 60 eur
umwerfer 20 eur
naben 50 eur
-----------
macht zusammen 170 eur.
man hätte quasi die kurbel umsonst gehabt. die bilder waren halt in recht ungeputzen zustand aber wenn man genau hinguckt sieht man eigentlich keine richtig schlimmen sachen.
laut beschreibung ist auch noch ein schaltwerk dabei was aber auf den bildern nicht zu sehen ist. falls das auch noch mit im paket leigt dann nochmal +30 bis 50 eur.

Problem bei solchen Sachen ist halt, dass man dann gern auf die Idee kommt die restlichen Sachen doch zu behalten und so eben doch wieder mehr ausgibt als man ausgeben wollte...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (7. November 2010)

so. wir spielen ne runde: "ich sehe was, was du nicht siehst":

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230545033965&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123

zustand: neu/ neuwertig


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. November 2010)

Meinst Du den XT Daumi?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (7. November 2010)

100 Punkte! der zweite hebel steckt unter der u-brake


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. November 2010)

Den zweiten hatte ich gar nicht entdeckt


----------



## LVM (8. November 2010)

vergessen zu bieten
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200537840877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## andy1 (14. November 2010)

nicht bei ebay aber bei einer Versteigerung vom Ordnungsamt am Samstag:

ein noch hünsch aussehendes Cannondale M500 mit LX, Starrgabel in passender Größe.
Ist für 85 Euro weggegangen.
War das einzige Rad auf das ich noch hatte warten wollen.

Warum verpasst: Ich hab mit noch jemand zuviel geschwätzt...

Später draussen mit der Frau gesprochen die es ersteigert hat:
Sie braucht einfach ein weiteres Rad weil ihre immer gestohlen werden 

Da meinte ich noch so in etwa dass sie sich mit dem Cannondale einen Bärendienst erwiesen hat. 
Sie will den Schriftzug überkleben 
Hab noch gesagt das man da ein 100-Schloss braucht, sie nimmt wohl immer nur so "fette" Pseudo-Flohmarktschlösser.
Mein 120-Angebot hat sie ausgeschlagen weil mein Schwätzkollege ihr schon gesagt hatte dass sowas sonst wohl für mind. 150 weggegangen wäre.

Perlen vor die Säue geschmissen - anders kann man es nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## newt3 (14. November 2010)

mir zwar nicht durch die lappen gegangen - ich hab mich einfach nur in sparsamkeit geübt
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300490491279

titan zu dem preis....die anbauteile waren doch schon das geld fast wert würd ich mal behaupten.
selten dürfte dies audi quattro pikes peak modell wohl dazu auch noch sein (falls die aufkleber da original so raufgehören, wovon ich aber ausgehe)

bin immer noch nicht sicher ob ich nicht hätte zuschlagen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (16. November 2010)

ich könnte sofort los
das versaut mir die ganze woche.

die hätten so gut an mein neues winterprojekt gepasst, aber dazu mehr an anderer stelle.

cook's kurbeln


gruß stefan


----------



## Kruko (16. November 2010)

Zwar nicht Ebay

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=125412&sid=686b3f9c8ded37b554ab15e3a5b2f81d

Syncros Revolution für 75,- inklusive Versand.


----------



## Koe (16. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Zwar nicht Ebay
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=125412&sid=686b3f9c8ded37b554ab15e3a5b2f81d
> 
> Syncros Revolution für 75,- inklusive Versand.



ja aber mit riss in der baseplate (heißt das teil so?) und ohne distanzhülsen relativiert sich der preis wieder bzw. mir wäre sie das nicht wert.

gruß stefan


----------



## bonebreaker666 (16. November 2010)

...zwar nicht sooo klassisch, aber ärgert mich trotzdem, hätte noch schön in die Sammlung gepasst:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270659589438&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## atzepenga (16. November 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> ...zwar nicht sooo klassisch, aber ärgert mich trotzdem, hätte noch schön in die Sammlung gepasst:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270659589438&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Uh ist der häßlich


----------



## bonebreaker666 (16. November 2010)

Aber sooo knuffig...und würde grad' die leere Ecke inner Vitrine füllen


----------



## atzepenga (16. November 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Aber sooo knuffig...und würde grad' die leere Ecke inner Vitrine füllen



Aber in die hinterste dunkle Eckeist die Stütze angekommen???

Grüße Simon


----------



## bighit_fsr (16. November 2010)

der syncros geht auch noch als Schlüsselanhänger


----------



## Al-Capone (21. November 2010)

Hallo,
neuerdings kann man Verkäufer in den USA z.B. nicht mehr anschreiben wenn diese nicht nur in der Auktion USA only zu stehen haben sondern das auch in ihren internen Ebayeinstellungen so eingestellt haben.Es ist dann unmöglich diese zu kontaktieren
Manche waren ja so nett auch International zu versenden wenn man höflich gefragt hat.Geht aber teilweise nicht mehr.
Ist auch nervig extra noch eine Zahlenkombi eingeben zu müssen neuerdings wenn man Verkäufer kontaktiert.
Was sagt ihr dazu?

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (21. November 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> neuerdings kann man Verkäufer in den USA z.B. nicht mehr anschreiben wenn diese nicht nur in der Auktion USA only zu stehen haben sondern das auch in ihren internen Ebayeinstellungen so eingestellt haben.Es ist dann unmöglich diese zu kontaktieren
> Manche waren ja so nett auch International zu versenden wenn man höflich gefragt hat.Geht aber teilweise nicht mehr.
> Ist auch nervig extra noch eine Zahlenkombi eingeben zu müssen neuerdings wenn man Verkäufer kontaktiert.
> ...



was ich dazu sage? einfach zum :kotz: das ganze.
wie du schon geschrieben hast. wenn man nett nachgefragt hat, dann war der ein oder ander doch bereit zu versenden, wenn das jetzt auch noch wegfällt.

gruß stefan


----------



## bratfass (21. November 2010)

Hi,

lässt sich das nicht eventuell dadurch umgehen, wenn man die eigenen Einstellungen manipuliert oder sich direkt auf us einloggt?

Gruss

Micha


----------



## Al-Capone (21. November 2010)

geht nur wenn man eine USA Adresse eingibt.Habe es ausführlich getestet.
Auch wenn Du dich im US Ebay einloggst bleibt deine Adresse ja die gleiche,geht also so nicht.


----------



## freebee (21. November 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> geht nur wenn man eine USA Adresse eingibt.Habe es ausführlich getestet.
> Auch wenn Du dich im US Ebay einloggst bleibt deine Adresse ja die gleiche,geht also so nicht.



Ja und wenn man die Lieferadresse vo*n Bonvu.com reinsetzt... geht das dann auch nicht...*???????


----------



## Al-Capone (21. November 2010)

keine ahnung,nicht probiert.


----------



## Davidbelize (22. November 2010)

fillet brazed zu nem schleuderpreis.
ich könnt mir in den a.... beissen.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...72372&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (22. November 2010)

sicher?  da steht verschliffenes alu, deshalb hab ich gezögert..  
shit


----------



## Davidbelize (22. November 2010)

hatte den verkäufer angeschrieben und er sagte das er "glaubt" das das alu ist.


zitat aus dem englischen forum.....


bloody hell, was that 64 euros for a fillet  brazed, hand made bike! Even if you didn't like the forks they could  come out and a normal set of sus adjusted rigids could be used. But with  the forks that was a real retro bargain as they were fairly reasonable.


----------



## Rennkram (22. November 2010)

ach verdammt


----------



## ClassicLine (22. November 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> fillet brazed zu nem schleuderpreis.
> ich könnt mir in den a.... beissen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...72372&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



das war echt ein schnäppchen..!

dir muss man in den a.... beissen weil du sowas verpast!


----------



## elsepe (23. November 2010)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> das war echt ein schnäppchen..!
> 
> dir muss man in den a.... beissen weil du sowas verpast!




sollte auf jeden fall jemand anders machne mit dem arschbeissen .... bei der kaputten wirbelsäule...


----------



## Davidbelize (23. November 2010)

ist nicht mir durch die lappen gegangen aber bestimmt einigen hier.....
ich fress nen besen wenn das kein 92er rm altitude ist.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&rvr_id=173179340236&mfe=search&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## maxim-DD (23. November 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ist nicht mir durch die lappen gegangen aber bestimmt einigen hier.....
> ich fress nen besen wenn das kein 92er rm altitude ist.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&rvr_id=173179340236&mfe=search&_fvi=1&_rdc=1




schon der Inferno LRS ist ja 100  wert,
ein wares schnaeppchen,
ich wuensch dem "vielleicht" baldigen besitzer viel spass damit

de ronny


----------



## Deleted 30552 (23. November 2010)

zumindest haben ne menge erkannt, daß es sich hier nicht um einen ritchey-rahmen handelt


----------



## pago79 (23. November 2010)

dann wohl bekomms, sieht mir eher nach einem Bike-tech Hikari aus.
Sattelstützenmaß deutet auch darauf hin...
Trotz alledem nen Schnapper wars.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Davidbelize (23. November 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> schon der Inferno LRS ist ja 100  wert,
> ein wares schnaeppchen,
> ich wuensch dem "vielleicht" baldigen besitzer viel spass damit
> 
> de ronny





mag sein das die 100 wert sind aber sie waren nicht bestandteil der auktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (23. November 2010)

meine frau flucht jetzt noch, das sie zu wenig geboten hat

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190468518817&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

52,87 â¬ fÃ¼r 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






FRAUEN


----------



## maxim-DD (23. November 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mag sein das die 100 wert sind aber sie waren nicht bestandteil der auktion.



hast ja recht

asche auf mein haupt


----------



## Deleted 30552 (23. November 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> schon der Inferno LRS ist ja 100 â¬ wert,
> ein wares schnaeppchen,
> ich wuensch dem "vielleicht" baldigen besitzer viel spass damit
> 
> de ronny



"Es handelt sich hier nur um den Rahmen!"

Inferno Laufradsatz ... schrecklich ... das richtige fÃ¼r Poser


----------



## newt3 (24. November 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140478228691

durch die lappen ist übertrieben - ich hab halt mitgeboten und war doch etwas zu sparsam zumal ja versand auch nicht ganz umsonst war.
wenn man es mal so sieht:
schaltwerk + umwerfer 30
radsatz 50
bremsen und bremshebel 30
-----
sind schon 110 eur.
der rest dann für rahmen, gabel, steuersatz ist dann durchaus ein schnäppchen zumal evtl auch noch ein hg70 oder 90 kassette dabei ist.

hätte den rahmen halt gerne gehabt aber im grunde war er eh ein oder zwei nummern zu klein. gewichtsangaben würd ich aber eh anzweifeln.
zumal ja tange prestige nicht superlight oder ultralight ist...
600 gramm für die gabel ->das werden wohl eher 800-1000 sein
1700 gramm für den rahen->sorry der ist gemufft. das werden wohl her 2000-2200 sein.
-----
egal, vielleicht hat ihn ja jemand hier im forum und wir sehen bald 'nen schönen aufbau.


----------



## bertel (24. November 2010)

Geht es bei dir eigentlich noch um was anderes als um Kohle?

Ich denke bzw. ich hoffe zumindest das es bei den meisten hier um Spaß an schönen Rädern und Teilen und um das Sammeln geht.

Bei dir scheint das etwas anders zu sein


----------



## newt3 (24. November 2010)

wollte nur darlegen, dass der rahmen an sich dort relativ preiswert wegging.
ich hätte ihn nicht mit 73x'er xt aufgebaut von daher hab ich die sachen eben rausgerechnet da ich eine menge anderer sachen liegen hab die gut rangepasst hätten.

es gab in den 80er und bis mitte der 90er viele schöne räder. da muss eben nicht immer klein, breezer, rocky mountain oder yeti draufstehen.

daher hat dieser schöne rahmen mein interesse geweckt.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (25. November 2010)

Tja, bei dem Radl bin ich leider auch leer ausgegangen - hätte ein schönes FAHRrad werden können...genau sowas such ich noch, um's bei meinen Eltern zu deponieren.


----------



## u-break (26. November 2010)

@ Newt3
und was sagst du zu dem schwinnhttp://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140473770140&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## newt3 (26. November 2010)

rahmenbautechnisch nicht zu vergleichen.
ich schaute ja nicht nach ersterem rahmen weil's ein schwinn ist, sondern eben weils ein schöner rahmen war. dieser hier ist eher was ganz einfaches.

----
für den preis und in sehr gutem zustand hätt ich die wohl auch genommen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170569189698
allerdings wären mir selbige in 9fach (also 952er) halt deutlich lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (26. November 2010)

ooh das ist ärgerlich


----------



## berlin-mtbler (27. November 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> fillet brazed zu nem schleuderpreis.
> ich könnt mir in den a.... beissen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...72372&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



volles verständnis. sowas wär's.


----------



## Stadtkind (28. November 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> neuerdings kann man Verkäufer in den USA z.B. nicht mehr anschreiben wenn diese nicht nur in der Auktion USA only zu stehen haben sondern das auch in ihren internen Ebayeinstellungen so eingestellt haben.Es ist dann unmöglich diese zu kontaktieren
> Manche waren ja so nett auch International zu versenden wenn man höflich gefragt hat.Geht aber teilweise nicht mehr.
> Ist auch nervig extra noch eine Zahlenkombi eingeben zu müssen neuerdings wenn man Verkäufer kontaktiert.
> ...



Übrigens geht das kontaktieren auch weiterhin. Man muss nur bei geöffneter Artikelseite den Verkäufernamen anklicken, dort links auf "contact member" gehen, und ein Fenster mit Fragestellungen zu eben diesem Artikel poppt auf.


----------



## pebcak (28. November 2010)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Übrigens geht das kontaktieren auch weiterhin. Man muss nur bei geöffneter Artikelseite den Verkäufernamen anklicken, dort links auf "contact member" gehen, und ein Fenster mit Fragestellungen zu eben diesem Artikel poppt auf.



Nein, das geht nicht bei allen.



> Es tut uns leid, dass wir keine Antwort für Sie finden konnten. Dieser Verkäufer ist leider nicht in der Lage, Ihre Frage zu beantworten. Wir schlagen vor, dass Sie sich das Angebot noch einmal ansehen und prüfen, ob Sie die Antwort auf Ihre Frage nicht vielleicht doch dort finden.



Kommt jetzt bei den meisten.


----------



## Al-Capone (28. November 2010)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Übrigens geht das kontaktieren auch weiterhin. Man muss nur bei geöffneter Artikelseite den Verkäufernamen anklicken, dort links auf "contact member" gehen, und ein Fenster mit Fragestellungen zu eben diesem Artikel poppt auf.



Du solltest es bis zum Ende probieren...ich habe einige Zeit damit verbracht....


----------



## Stadtkind (28. November 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Du solltest es bis zum Ende probieren...ich habe einige Zeit damit verbracht....




Alright!






 =


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (3. Dezember 2010)

gestern dachte ich noch ich bin zu auktionsende daheim.




heut morgen kamm noch ein catering für ne kleine buchhaltungsfirma rein...

aufreg:buchalter)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/retro-26-moun...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item19c15b6786


----------



## newt3 (6. Dezember 2010)

240er hügi's für scheibe:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160511342648
sehen zumindest aus wie 240er (oder gibt es 340er in gleicher optik??? die zahl wirkt beim vergrößern eher wie eine 3 aber das bild ist halt mies klein..)

hab mich irgendwie nicht getraut den typen zum versand zu zwingen (sprich für 5,90 dhl einen karton hinschicken und für 5,90 + 3 EUR abholgebühr abholen lassen) oder ihn alternativ mit 12 eur ködern falls er alles selbst macht.


----------



## gtbiker (6. Dezember 2010)

newt3 schrieb:


> hab mich irgendwie nicht getraut den typen zum versand zu zwingen (sprich für 5,90 dhl einen karton hinschicken und für 5,90 + 3 EUR abholgebühr abholen lassen) oder....


Wäre auch ne Frechheit.


----------



## newt3 (6. Dezember 2010)

zwei räder in 'nen karton schmeissen und mit der rolle paketband die drinne liegt zukleben und den bereits fertigen und bezahlten paketschein oben draufkleben und dann von dhl abholen lassen wäre in meinen augen nicht unbedingt zu viel verlangt.
kostet effektiv auch nicht mehr zeit und mühe als mit einem selbstabholer einen abholtermin abzusprechen und dann auf ihn zu warten.

klar ist man in einem solchen fall auf den good-will des verkäufers angewiesen aber grundsätzlich sollte da nicht so viel gegen sprechen


----------



## gtbiker (6. Dezember 2010)

Aber überleg dir mal:
1. Würdest du Das bei dir wollen?
2. Meinst du die Laufräder wären dann sonderlich "safe" verpackt?
Manchmal hat man eben Pech und der VK will tatsächlich nicht verschicken (die meisten lassen sich ja Gott lob übereden), dann muss man sich eben überlegen (Wertfrage) hinzufahren.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Dezember 2010)

newt3, das schwinn von letzter seite is heute übrigens, wenn auch nur erst der rahmen, angekommen...


----------



## bratfass (7. Dezember 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> gestern dachte ich noch ich bin zu auktionsende daheim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

wasn Kaxxkram - dachte die werden eh zu teuer und hab sie aus meiner Beobachtungsliste raus, da ich ein Paar Hügi/Ceramic zum Sofortkaufpreis erstanden hab und dachte, noch einen LRS brauch ich nicht - schade


----------



## Tria (10. Dezember 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290507971883

Schade, wäre nen schönes Winterprojekt geworden. Und Teile für den Aufbau hätte ich auch fast alle gehabt... naja beim nächsten Mal vielleicht.


----------



## Rennkram (26. Dezember 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1c180e1623

oh mann .....


----------



## maxim-DD (27. Dezember 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180603148853&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClassicLine (31. Dezember 2010)

man beachte die Deko bei diesem Bild ist nicht bestandteil der auktion

http://cgi.ebay.de/fahrrad-/1404949...ahrräder&hash=item20b62664a8&autorefresh=true


----------



## maxim-DD (31. Dezember 2010)

die deko ist ist saumässig, 
nur noch übertroffen von der artikelbeschreibung und dem dazu gehörigem deutsch 

de ronny


----------



## Toxic_Lab (31. Dezember 2010)

Tragisch... er wird unter 100 Euro nicht verkauft... aber der Gewinner hat gerade mal 6 Euro geboten. Das kann noch lustig werden


----------



## newt3 (31. Dezember 2010)

@ClassicLine
"ebay + durch die lappen"

->hättest du das rad da wirklich haben wollen. ist ein absolutes schrott baumarkt fahrrad oder 200eur einsteigerklasse aus dem radladen.
dat siehst du schon an den stopfen auf der hinteren achse oder der rostigen schraube an der alu tretkurbel.
das sind doch so die räder die man nichtmal geschenkt haben möchte.

klar wer sich das radfahren abgewöhnen möchte für den ist sowas vielleicht eine empfehlung. verletzungsrisiko beim fahren ist ebenso gegegeben (zb wenn die starrachse der billigen nabe hinten durchkracht) wie beim schrauben. bei letzteren schlitzt du dir die hände schnell an irgendwelche unentgrateten und viel zu weichen muttern auf.

und noch dazu steht ja da dass er mindestens 100 eur möchte.
verträgt sich zwar nicht mit den ebay spielregeln aber ist halt dennoch teil eures kaufvertrages.
ich denke nicht das es in so einem fall leicht sein dürfte seinen kaufanspruch zum preis von 6 eur durchzusetzen.


----------



## ClassicLine (31. Dezember 2010)

@newT3

ja habe ich weiss habs auch nur hier reingestellt damit ihr was zum schmunzeln habt

alleine schon unter welchen umständen das Foto gemacht wurde sieht man ja auch nicht allertage

guten rutsch an alle


----------



## Zaskar1998 (31. Dezember 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> die deko ist ist saumässig,
> nur noch übertroffen von der artikelbeschreibung und dem dazu gehörigem deutsch
> 
> de ronny




ja und vor allem gudde allu


----------



## ClassicLine (31. Dezember 2010)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> ja und vor allem gudde allu



auffällig ist auch sein Bewertungsprofil. Anscheinend käuft ein gewisser  alex.55576 alles von dem. und von dem  alex.55576 käuft einer nammen alexej5439 alles laut der Bewertungen.bei diesem alexej5439 käuft wiederrum
alex.55576 sehr viele teile

resultat
er hats net mal für 6,05 euro verkaufen können und selber ersteigert :lol

augen auf beim Fahrrakauf bei Ebay


----------



## Raze (1. Januar 2011)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> auffällig ist auch sein Bewertungsprofil. Anscheinend käuft ein gewisser  alex.55576 alles von dem. und von dem  alex.55576 käuft einer nammen alexej5439 alles laut der Bewertungen.bei diesem alexej5439 käuft wiederrum
> alex.55576 sehr viele teile
> 
> resultat
> ...





Was ich nicht verstehe: Der Typ bezahlt doch mehr Gebühren an EBAY als daß er mit dem Plunder Gewinn hat 

Ein gutes und gesundes Neues Jahr

raze


----------



## freebee (1. Januar 2011)

Is zwar noch am laufen aber die Gabel fand ich sehr nett

schön Kurios grad in der Bucht

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-DELTA...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2c59c5ee3a

Sorry fürs Spamen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (1. Januar 2011)

freebee schrieb:


> Is zwar noch am laufen aber die Gabel fand ich sehr nett
> 
> schön Kurios grad in der Bucht
> 
> ...



da hat smolik hand angelegt


----------



## Zaskar1998 (9. Januar 2011)

sorry , ist zwar 9 fach , aber für den Preis hätt ich die auch gerne genommen ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150541206638&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. Januar 2011)

ne nos mag21 ... der doofe computer wollte nicht hochfahren

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150543484881


----------



## DefektesKind (16. Januar 2011)

mit Gabel.........  wäre ne schöne erstklassige Wintermöhre geworden.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150546149569&rvr_id=199038506464&mfe=sidebar


----------



## DefektesKind (16. Januar 2011)

Das der hier nicht weggegangen ist wundert mich dann doch.

 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230572085810&rvr_id=199018739714&mfe=sidebar


----------



## freebee (16. Januar 2011)

Oh verdammt....sch... habs auch total vergessen den Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClassicLine (17. Februar 2011)

man man man.....ich habe zulange gezögert hab 5 minuten überlegt da war es schon weg, jetzt könnte ich mich in meine nallerbesten beissen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300527489616&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## .jan (17. Februar 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> mit Gabel.........  wäre ne schöne erstklassige Wintermöhre geworden.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150546149569&rvr_id=199038506464&mfe=sidebar




Die Versandkosten sind 'ne Frechheit. Ich weiß nicht, was die Leute sich immer einbilden, wenn sie Rahmen verkaufen. Der passt locker in ein DHL Paket für 6,90.


----------



## newt3 (17. Februar 2011)

in so einem fall hilft halt vorher den käufer nett fragen.
biet ihm halt an:
a) einen karton incl packmaterial hinzuschicken und eben 5,90 oder 6,90 für den rückversand zu bezahlen oder gar gleich einen online frankierten paketschein mitzuschicken
b) oder alternativ 10 oder 15 eur pauschal für den versand zahlen zu wollen. er kann ja dann für 5,90 oder 6,90 schicken.
->sag ihm dass du dann erst mitbieten wirst. versuch ihm dabei gleichzeitig zu verklickern dass jeder bieter mehr ja seinen verkaufserlös erhöhen wird.

klar bei einer so hohen differenz zwischen tatsächlichen versandkosten und dem was er haben will kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass er halt daran nochmal was verdienen will. aber fragen kostet ja nichts und wenn ein selbstabholer kommt hätte er diesen zusatzverdienst nicht - von daher ist's nicht unbedingt eine unendliche gier.
die chancen dass er also drauf eingeht doch keine 30 eur haben zu wollen stehen also 50 / 50 wenn man vorher nett fragt.
großen karton besorgen und das ganze dann zur post zur bringen ist für jemand der kein kfz hat übrigens auch nicht ganz gleicht. rechtfertigt natürlich keine 23 eur über den tatsächlichen versandkosten aber 'nen 5er drüber ist bei solche großen sachen sogar verzeihbar.

"Ich weiß nicht, was die Leute sich immer einbilden, wenn sie Rahmen verkaufen."
manchmal wissen sie es auch einfach nicht besser und denken es sei sperrgut oder haben gemessen und denken zb bei einem 62er oberrohr nicht, dass es ja wenn es diagonal im karton liegt etwas kleiner wird und somit doch paßt.


----------



## Iceman1979 (17. Februar 2011)

die Leute erhoffen sich einfach einen höheren Verdienst. Denke aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Dementsprechend niedriger wird das Gebot und es ist also albern sich darüber aufzuregen. Im Endeffekt hast Du als Käufer mehr von den vermeintlich hohen Versandkosten


----------



## lightning666 (17. Februar 2011)

Außerdem ist es auch albern sich darüber aufzuregen, weil es ja vorher bekannt ist.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass der Verkäufer von dir nach deinem Kauf 30 Euro verlangt...


----------



## newt3 (17. Februar 2011)

@Iceman1979
genau den aspekt hatte ich auch noch im kopf.
es ist nämlich wirklich so, dass bei überhöhten versandkosten geringe verkaufserlöse dastehen
a) wegen eben der hohen versandkosten selbst
b) weil potentielle bieter eben den eindruck haben das gegenüber sei ein abzocker. wer weiß was noch alles nicht stimmt mit dem produkt...
c) weil dann insgesamt weniger leute bieten
kommt man von auswärts und bietet hat man also was davon. kommt man aus der nähe und kann abholen hat man sogar doppelt was davon. 
hat man vorher gefragt obs auch günstiger geht und ein ok bekommen hat man natürlich auch was davon(weil ja andere nicht gefragt haben und weniger oder gar nicht bieten).


----------



## gtbiker (17. Februar 2011)

Oh Periodizität, brich herab und vergehe. So sei es.


----------



## bubble blower (18. Februar 2011)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> man man man.....ich habe zulange gezögert hab 5 minuten überlegt da war es schon weg, jetzt könnte ich mich in meine nallerbesten beissen!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300527489616&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Wahnsinn! Für diesen Preis ist das Rad verkauft worden? Bescheuerte Artikelbezeichnung- sonst wäre ich da auch gerne dran gewesen. Das Rad stand ja schon einmal bei den Kleinanzeigen drin...


----------



## S-BEND (19. Februar 2011)

Nicht viel Geld, auch wenn sie sich optisch nicht im Bestzustand
befindet


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Februar 2011)

und ich dachte der fragende japaner würde sie sich krallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClassicLine (19. Februar 2011)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Für diesen Preis ist das Rad verkauft worden? Bescheuerte Artikelbezeichnung- sonst wäre ich da auch gerne dran gewesen. Das Rad stand ja schon einmal bei den Kleinanzeigen drin...



ja war sofortkauf und keine 3 minuten eingestellt da war es weg. häte ich doch einfach sofortkauf gemacht anstatt noch den verkäufer anzuschreiben


----------



## newt3 (20. Februar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260735372147

sollte ein trek 9800 oclv carbon gewesen sein.
bis auf das xtr schaltwerk zwar irgendwie teilemäßig total zerrupft aber nur um den rahmen mal zu fahren, um zu schauen wie sich sowas macht, hätte ich da doch gerne zugeschlagen.
weiß eigentlich jemand was das für eine federgabel ist? 'ne mag ist es ja nicht. vielleicht erkennt das ja jemand an den ausfallenden.

evtl war sogar die passende starre hier
190500340013


----------



## sebse (20. Februar 2011)

weder is das ein trek noch is das ding 179 wert .....
das da keine marke drauf steht hat nen grund


----------



## newt3 (20. Februar 2011)

bei mir waren da auch recht große zweifel aber ensthaftes interesse macht halt wohl schnell mal blind.
aber jetzt wo du es so direkt zum ausdruck bringst:
- ein 9800er trek hat keinen cantigegenhalter hinten (der ebay rahmen schon)
- ein 9800er trek hat nicht alle 3 züge oben sondern nur 2 (der ebay rahmen hat alle 3 oben. eine 9700er trek hätte aber auch alle 3 oben)
- und die lackierten ausfallenden sind irgendwie zweifelhaft

dennoch sieht der rahmen einem solchen trek irgendwie schon sehr ähnlich. 
scheint dann wohl eine zu guttenberg version dieses rahmens zu sein.

naja, ich hab wie gesagt ohnehin nicht mitgeboten aber bei dem auktionspreis könnte man durchaus vermuten, dass evtl noch weitere gedacht haben es sei ein trek oclv - oder aber die mckenzie fraktion fährt jetzt auf carbon ab und gibt dafür neuerdings halt sogar den einen oder anderen euro mehr aus als für das gute alte baumarktalu.


----------



## MKAB (28. Februar 2011)

Okay, für mich viel zu klein, aber für manche hier wärs doch bestimmt ein schönes Projekt gewesen:







... mit passender Gabel sogar!


----------



## .jan (28. Februar 2011)

Naja, ist zwar ein GT, aber meines Wissens nach das absolute Einsteigermodell.


----------



## Bernd D. [HH] (1. März 2011)

Ich hatte mal ein Outpost. Ich meine, dass es damals ungefähr 750 DM gekostet hat. Die Lackierung ist zwar cool, aber viel mehr als 50  ist der Rahmen wohl nicht wert.


----------



## asket13 (1. März 2011)

Verdäämmmt!!!

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeige/s-detailansicht.html?adId=21231723
(is ja im weitesten Sinne auch iebäi)

Leider scho wech gewesen. Hats einer aus dieser Interessengruppe???

LG


----------



## Koe (1. März 2011)

asket13 schrieb:


> Verdäämmmt!!!
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeige/s-detailansicht.html?adId=21231723
> (is ja im weitesten Sinne auch iebäi)
> ...



wat war es denn? der link funzt nicht mehr.


gruß

stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NatFlanders (1. März 2011)

asket13 schrieb:


> Verdäämmmt!!!
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeige/s-detailansicht.html?adId=21231723
> (is ja im weitesten Sinne auch iebäi)
> ...



es geht um:

"MTB.Kawahara mit komplette*m* DX.ausstattung
Rahmen-Cr.Mo.Retro-Kult.
Das Rad ist *v*ahrbereit"


----------



## asket13 (1. März 2011)

OOps, war ein Kuwa für 60 EUR. Vielleicht funzt der hier...

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=21231723

Grüßle

Edith sacht: Nat schießt schnell (vielleicht schneller als ich ;-)


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. März 2011)

Das war ein Schnapper! Ich guck nun schon öfters nach Kuwahara, aber eben nicht nach Kawahara 
Glückwunsch den neuen Besitzer, das Modell fehlt mir auch noch ein wenig.
Grüsse


----------



## NatFlanders (1. März 2011)

dafür ist das noch zu haben:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/rennrad-gt-tachyon,-1991,-18-/21526201


----------



## asket13 (1. März 2011)

Hab dem Eigentümer schon geschrieben, aber da rührt sich nix. Ist bestimmt auch schon verscherbelt 

Außerdem gibts noch eine Rarität:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...hrrad-atb-gt-arette-28-zoll-rh-55-cm/20842738

Greetz


----------



## stoppi_71 (1. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich war an dem Kuwahara dran und eigentlich der Erstinteressent. Da ich aber aus verständlichen Gründen nicht eben vorbeischauen konnte und mir einer aus Deutschland aus der Gegend um Paderborn zuvorkam, ging ich leider leer aus. Ich könnte mir in den Allerwertesten beißen....

Lg und bis zum nächsten Ärgererlebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (1. März 2011)

asket13 schrieb:


> OOps, war ein Kuwa für 60 EUR. Vielleicht funzt der hier...
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=21231723
> 
> ...



in der nachbarschft.


----------



## euphras (1. März 2011)

flott.weg schrieb:


> in der nachbarschft.



Ebenfalls.  

wenigstens ist der Rahmen zu klein gewesen


----------



## NatFlanders (1. März 2011)

habe gerade mit dem eigentümer telefoniert

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=21231723

das bike ist noch zu haben, muß aber persönlich abgeholt werden. versand ist nicht möglich

Flott.weg ... deine chance


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. März 2011)

Hol das Teil Jan


----------



## stoppi_71 (1. März 2011)

Hallo!

Irgendwie ist das schon komisch.... Bin seit 4 Tagen in email-Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer und er teilte mir am Samstag mit, dass sich am Sonntag jemand das Rad anschauen möchte. Falls daraus nichts werden sollte, müßten wir bzgl. Versand sprechen.
Am Sonntagabend nochmals nachgefragt: "Leider ist das Rad schon weg..."
Will es scheinbar nicht versenden 

Irgendwie fühle ich mich verarscht..., weil ich doch der erste war.

Lg aus Österreich, stoppi

P.S.: Hab' ich jetzt ein Vorrecht


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. März 2011)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> Will es scheinbar nicht versenden



Das er ein 60 Bike nicht nach Österreich versenden will kann man schon verstehen. Hauptsache es endet nicht als Stadtschlampe


----------



## stoppi_71 (1. März 2011)

Als Stadtschlampe würde es bei mir mit Sicherheit nicht enden....

Ich achte schon auf meine Exponate.

Ad Versand: Würde diesen ja bezahlen inkl. Aufwandsentschädigung. Mir ist schon klar, dass ein Selbstabholer der weitaus bequemere Weg ist, nur wenn ich schon seit 4 Tagen mit Herrn M.......z in Kontakt bin und dann das Rad von einem anderen Interessenten weggeschnappt wird, bin ich schon etwas sauer, auch wenn ich kein (Vor)Recht im engeren Sinn habe...


----------



## NatFlanders (1. März 2011)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Irgendwie ist das schon komisch.... Bin seit 4 Tagen in email-Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer und er teilte mir am Samstag mit, dass sich am Sonntag jemand das Rad anschauen möchte. Falls daraus nichts werden sollte, müßten wir bzgl. Versand sprechen.
> Am Sonntagabend nochmals nachgefragt: "Leider ist das Rad schon weg..."
> ...



wenn sich schon jemand das rad vor ort angeschaut hat und sich trotz des preises nicht zu einem kauf entschlossen hat, könnte das durchaus darauf hindeuten, daß der zustand nicht gerade gut.

und ein kuwahara-rahmen im mißen zustand dürfte kaum noch etwas wert sein, weil es bei kuwahara-rahmen ja gerade um die lackierung geht.

bin den versandkosten nach österreich könnte das vermeindliche schnäppchen schnell zum reinfall werden.


----------



## stoppi_71 (1. März 2011)

Daß sich jemand das Rad anschauen kommt, muss ja gar nicht stimmen. Aber falls dem doch so wäre, könntest du natürlich recht haben. Aber auf den zugegebenermaßen nicht gerade hochauflösenden Photos schaut es nicht so schlecht aus, vor allem der Sattel 

Also, vielleicht verkauft er es ja trotzdem noch an mich (habe ihm nochmals eine freundliche mail geschickt) und dann könnte ich euch ja sagen, ob es ein Reinfall war.

Mir würde es primär um die Teile (Kurbel, Laufräder ...) gehen und den Rahmen würde ich ja auf den Müll werfen , aber 90 Euro inkl. Versand sind alleine die Anbauteile (eben Sattel etc.) locker wert...   stoppi


----------



## NatFlanders (1. März 2011)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> aber 90 Euro inkl. Versand sind alleine die Anbauteile (eben Sattel etc.) locker wert...   stoppi



90 Euro inkl. Versand? 60 euro für das rad ... 30 euro versandkosten nach österreich ???  innerhalb deutschlands ist man doch schon mit 40 euro dabei! ich glaube, deine kalkulation stimmt nicht ganz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (1. März 2011)

Bei GLS kostet z.B. das größte Paket bis zum max. Gurtmaß nach Österreich 20.80 Euro....


----------



## newt3 (1. März 2011)

wollt gerade sagen.
versand am stück nach österreich bekommste sicher nicht unter 50 eur.

zerlegt ist es auch nicht viel günstiger. entweder ein paket bis 20kg oder 2 pakete a 10kg. dann vielleicht noch abholpauschale falls der besitzer kein kfz hat. in genau diesem fall wird dann auch das karton besorgen schwer (oder du schickst ihm einen hin was aber aus ö ja auch irgendwie teuer).
dann noch aufwandsentschädigung.
da gehst dann als österreicher irgendwo zwischen 110 und 150 raus aus der sache. das wiederrum ein preis bei dem man den zustand schon kennen sollte. hat der rahmen 'ne delle und die felgen achten oder gar 'nen riss dann haste zwar ja immernoch alle anderen teil die das geld wert sind aber der aufwand war dann halt recht hoch....

der verkäufer kann natürlich verkaufen an wen der möchte.
vorkaufsrecht hü oder hop. das wird er dir so nicht eingeräumt haben.
warum eigentlich 4tage lang per emai? wenn man was unbedingt möchte ruf man doch direkt an (und schickt die email zur sicherheit und klarstellung hinter)....

bei dem hype um bunte kuwa ist es jetzt vermutlich eh schon weg
---------------------

das gt ist wirklich äußerst interessant da sicher richtig selten hier in deutschland. genau dieses modell ist ja nun ein ziemlicher exot.
das modell hat halt glaub so ganz komisches reifen- und felgenmaß von daher sollte derjenige der es kauft in jedem falls abklären ob diese beiden sachen in ordnung sind - sonst geht die große sucherei los.
aber für den preis kann man eigentlich nicht soviel falsch machen.


----------



## NatFlanders (1. März 2011)

.


----------



## newt3 (1. März 2011)

ja man lernt nie aus.
war auch etwas verduzzt als ich gerade vorhin auf der gls seite nachgelesen hab.
nicht nur der preis an sich sondern erst recht die günstige euro1 variante hat mit sehr überrascht.
----------------

ich meine 200 x 80 da paßt ja nun jedes rad wirklich gut ein. man braucht halt nur den passenden karton - ist aber in jedem fall nicht so eingeschränkt wie bei dhl.

----------------------
hermes kannst du eigentlich knicken, wenn das rad irgendwie edel ist. bei denen landet es im transporter und wenn du pech hast ziehen sie dir ihren spanngurt direkt durch die speichen - oder benutzen keinen und du hast bei der erstbesten bremsen 'ne delle im rahmen.
die fahrradverpackung für 5,90 ist 'nen schlechter witz (da kann ich auch 'nen gartenpavillion in 4 teile schneiden und das als 4 radverpackungen verkaufen...).

--------------
" ist GLS das günstigste Transportunternehmen von Fahrrädern innerhalb Deutschlands ???"
naja noch günstiger geht es mit dhl.
10,90 bis 20kg mit 60 x 60 x 120 oder 2x5,90 a 10kg.
allerdings hast hier den nachteil:
das rad muß fast komplett zerlegt sein damit es überhaupt paßt.
die kartongröße wird im 60er maß ziemlich ausgereizt auch wenn die sachen diagonal stehen. und eben einen solchen karton der das eine oder auch beide 60er nicht überschreits ist nicht zu leicht zu finden (un beim selberbauen geht in jedem fall noch 'en rolle paketband drauf).

-----------
ansonsten:
gls hat halt nicht jeder um die ecke. weiß jetzt auch nicht ob die bei nicht-erfolgreicher zustellung(weil man nicht zu hause ist oder der fahrer ein depp) die sachen in den nächsten shop liefern oder doch eher ins nächste depot? falls depot kann das dann auch mal 60 oder 100km autofahrt bedeuten.....!


----------



## NatFlanders (1. März 2011)

GLS:

"Das Gurtmaß (Umfang des Paketes zzgl. längste Seite) darf 3 m nicht überschreiten, wobei eine maximale Länge von 2 m, eine maximale Höhe von 0,6 m, eine maximale Breite von 0,8 m und ein maximales Gewicht von 40 kg zugelassen wird."

3m sind schnell erreicht

Gurtmaß = längste Seite + 2 x Breite + 2 x Höhe

Beispielwerte: 

3m = 1,2m + 2 x 0,3m + 2 x 0,6m  

> nimmt sich im vergleich zu Deutschen Post nichts. bei Deutschen Post sind breitere Pakete möglich.

um das zerlegen kommt man auch bei GLS nicht herum


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. März 2011)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> Mir würde es primär um die Teile (Kurbel, Laufräder ...) gehen und den Rahmen würde ich ja auf den Müll werfen




Wenn die Teile verranzt sind, sind sie auch schnell wertlos...Das Bike ist als ganzes interessant und nicht als Schlachtopfer


----------



## euphras (2. März 2011)

Wenn sich das Rad schon jemand angesehen hat und es dann trotz des Preises doch stehengelassen hat, wird das Ding gravierende Mängel haben...sind ja schon verdächtig schlechte Fotos.


----------



## aal (6. März 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120689672212&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. März 2011)

Nicht klassisch, aber man hätte klassische Kurbeln dranhängen können - wenn man am Start gewesen wäre und nicht seinen Rausch ausgeschlafen hätte!  

SKF Innenlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. März 2011)

nimm halt das:

http://cgi.ebay.de/BAS-600-Tretlage...632500649&po=&ps=63&clkid=7545982311563282683


----------



## shanesimons (7. März 2011)

Also klassische Lager mit italienischen Gewinde gibt es auch noch nicht selten neu zu kaufen, auch von Shimano.


----------



## newt3 (15. März 2011)

gt karakoram elite für 73 eur...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320666789339
schade das es nicht in der hauptstadt stand sonst hätt ich es gern genommen und mit fahrradabholversand war es mir ungesehn dann doch zu viel.

ist ein 1993er modell mit true temper gtx rahmen und schön dämpfender gt bologna light gabel.
im 1993er gt katalog geführt als gt corrado. nur dass es in deutschland so nicht heißen durfte also hat man es dann als karaokoram elite verkauft.

mmmmman kann ja nicht alles haben 'ne.


----------



## Sascha31 (15. März 2011)

Den GT...den habsch a verpasst !
Wollte ihn soooo gerneee erwerben...tja 
Wird wohl ein anderer Glücklich werden...


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (18. März 2011)

grrrrrrrr...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Campagnolo-Felge...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27b994f221


----------



## chowi (19. März 2011)

Was war denn hier los?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200586733454&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (21. März 2011)

Hab jetzt nicht gewußt, wo ich es sonst hätte posten sollen...

Geht nur mir das so, oder steht dieser Rahmen jetzt zum dritten oder vierten mal zum Verkauf? Was ist da los 











Da ist wohl dann auch jemandem was durch die Lappen gegangen...


----------



## felixdelrio (21. März 2011)

Beim letzten Mal hat mein Bunker-Kollege ein "Angebot an unterlegene Bieter" bekommen. Sehr merkwürdig ...


----------



## euphras (22. März 2011)

chowi schrieb:


> Was war denn hier los?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200586733454&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Gruß chowi



Gute Frage, Christian. Eigentlich alles richtig gemacht (Ende am WE, früher Abend), SW und Kurbel zwar etwas vermackt, aber 120  sollten da normalerweise locker drin sein, zumal man die Teile ja mit etwas Geduld wieder gut herrichten kann....


----------



## mini.tom (22. März 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Gute Frage, Christian. Eigentlich alles richtig gemacht (Ende am WE, früher Abend), SW und Kurbel zwar etwas vermackt, aber 120  sollten da normalerweise locker drin sein, zumal man die Teile ja mit etwas Geduld wieder gut herrichten kann....



ja ich habs leider auch verpasst


----------



## newt3 (22. März 2011)

bin mal gespannt wer sich das hier geangelt hat:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/2992121676_9606b53c03_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3166/2991272527_de3d7c200c_b.jpg
schon allein die zweifarbgeschichte wow. wer klein's nicht mag aufgrund ihrer coladosendicken alurohre wäre da wohl goldrichtig.

die frage wer da wohl bei wem kopiert hat stellt sich evtl sogar:
http://www.tourgallerie.de/gallery/albums/userpics/117-1707_IMG.JPG

spaß bei seite so toll sah es natürlich in der ebay beschreibung nicht aus.
hier hat es offenbar dx und irgend 'nen falsches schaltwerk. bei den naben kann man auch schlecht sagen ob exage, dx oder gar xt.
egal für die summe hätte bestimmt der einige oder andere aus dieses region es genommen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120700140707
sogar der sattel ist noch der originale


----------



## nutallabrot (22. März 2011)

das von den flickr-Fotos fährt jetzt in Cordoba rum


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. März 2011)

...aktuell verfehlt es wohl noch das Thema dieses Threads, aber wenn ihr so auf das MT-Racing-Zeug steht, dann kann es sich nur um Minuten handeln, dass es einigen "durch die Lappen gegangen" ist...
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-mountainbike-zu-verschenken-26-zoll/23129970


----------



## smoke_D (22. März 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...aktuell verfehlt es wohl noch das Thema dieses Threads, aber wenn ihr so auf das MT-Racing-Zeug steht, dann kann es sich nur um Minuten handeln, dass es einigen "durch die Lappen gegangen" ist...
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-mountainbike-zu-verschenken-26-zoll/23129970



Die wachsen derzeit wohl wie Pilze aus dem Boden...

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mountainbike-mt-racing-21-gang/23172408


----------



## Sascha31 (22. März 2011)

Wenn's doch mal ein EOS Rahmen von MT Racing wäre...


----------



## stratege-0815 (26. März 2011)

Seinen eher Youngtimer zu sein, aber 3 Bikes für den Preis...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150579214067&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123

Aber auch hier zeigt sich wieder "so gut wie man das Verkaufsobjekt darstellt, so gut läuft auch der Verkauf".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (27. März 2011)

Hallo!

Warum bin ich so oft nur der 2-te in der Warteschlange ....   

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...ltra-race-mountainbike-24993026?adId=24993026

P.S.: Das war mein Wettkampfrad 1995


----------



## smoke_D (27. März 2011)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Warum bin ich so oft nur der 2-te in der Warteschlange ....
> 
> ...



Für´n Fuffi!??


----------



## newt3 (27. März 2011)

"Warum bin ich so oft nur der 2-te in der Warteschlange ..."--->"hier kann aber nicht jeder simba heißen"
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8ZWVsn6Dpo"]YouTube        - Fritz - Endlosschleife : LÃ¶wenbÃ¤ndigertexte[/nomedia]


----------



## mo111 (29. März 2011)

Nein!!! Schön wäre er gewesen!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130500459979


----------



## chowi (2. April 2011)

Uih, Ladyturbo für Schmalet...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230602415291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MKAB (3. April 2011)

Das war doch auch eher ein Schnäppchen:







Vor allem "Keine Dellen oder Risse"...


----------



## gtbiker (3. April 2011)

Ich Idiot....genau den hätte ich gebraucht.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-SG-X...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a648f2f1f


----------



## wtb_rider (3. April 2011)

he tewje
du hast post.
gruss kay


----------



## smoke_D (3. April 2011)

Den ganzen Tag drauf gewartet, dann verpennt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220760947879&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (4. April 2011)

Shit ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=230603892696


----------



## Mosstowie (4. April 2011)

Mein Beileid,Herr Del Rio!!!!!
Oh mann,das hast Du schon sooooo lange gesucht.....


----------



## felixdelrio (4. April 2011)

Mosstowie schrieb:


> Oh mann,das hast Du schon sooooo lange gesucht.....



Ich war auch nicht der Einzige, der es verpeilt hat. Tja, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid ...


----------



## Learoy (4. April 2011)

: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=24145981


----------



## Xiper (7. April 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250795721985&category=77582&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

aber kein classic


----------



## .jan (7. April 2011)

Na toll, ich suche pinke Züge und da liegen sie zu Hauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (7. April 2011)

die werden wohl wieder bei ebay auftauchen, einzeln.
ich könnt auch paar grüne gebrauchen..


----------



## .jan (7. April 2011)

Ja, das denke ich auch.


----------



## LVM (8. April 2011)

smoke_D schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag drauf gewartet, dann verpennt...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220760947879&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Ruhig bleiben, die waren zwar sehr günstig, aber da ohne Foto von der Seite sicher auch in entsprechendem Zustand dort...
Mit etwas Glück bekommst du deutlich besser erhaltene für unter 20. ich habe für meine 17 bezahlt, und die sehen aus wie 5-10x gefahren - und zwar auf'm Feldweg.


----------



## gtbiker (9. April 2011)

Brodie für 53Euro:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Montainbike-26-z...ahrräder&hash=item20b8492c99&autorefresh=true


----------



## Filosofem (3. Mai 2011)

Grad beim Löschen ausgelaufener, beobachteter Auktionen gefunden. Ärgerlich, sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## EmperorDark (4. Mai 2011)

hehe...hatte auch mehr erwartet...Auktion lief Samstagabends aus...bei traumhaftem Grillwetter...hätte ich die Auktion Sonntags enden lassen,wäre es garantiert mehr geworden...bei 80 Beobachtern...



MKAB schrieb:


> Das war doch auch eher ein Schnäppchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stoppi_71 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe nicht etwa wie ihr die Auktion verschlafen , sondern bin brav vor dem Computer gesessen und habe (nachdem ich mit dem Verkäufer in England vereinbart habe, dass er auch nach Österreich versendet) rund 2 Minuten vor Ende mein erstes Gebot abgegeben. Es blieb leider beim Versuch, da ebay mein Gebot nicht annahm 

Der Verkäufer hat vergessen, dies in seinem Angebot abzuändern, da er dort immer noch "Selbstabholung" vermerkt hat.

So habe ich miterleben müssen, wie eines meiner Lieblingsräder für knapp über 30 Euro verkauft wurde. Diese Minuten waren mindestens gleichzusetzen mit einem kompletten Sadomasochismus-Lehrgang.

Um meinen nach wie vor vorhandenen Schmerz etwas zu lindern, die (hofflungslose) Frage an euch, ob vielleicht jemand von euch so einen Rahmen + Gabel verkauft bzw. jemanden kennt, der wieder jemanden kennt, der auch einen verkaufen würde.

Lg stoppi


----------



## B4sT1 (5. Mai 2011)

Geht nich nur Dir so, stoppi!
Hab schon so oft mit den Verkäufern im Ausland Kontakt aufgenommen und die meinten das die es ändern wollen, aber dann nicht machen...

Das hier wird mir durch die Lappen gehen weil ich da 1. nicht mitbieten kann und 2. der Verkäufer jeglichen Kontakt über e-Bay ausgeschalten hat:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110680714518&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mauricer (5. Mai 2011)

ist mir in letzter Zeit auch immer häufiger passiert, dass überhaupt kein kontakt möglich ist.....manieren sind das..


----------



## MadProetchen (5. Mai 2011)

Naja.......


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-/220777524605?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item33675dad7d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (5. Mai 2011)

B4sT1 schrieb:


> Das hier wird mir durch die Lappen gehen weil ich da 1. nicht mitbieten kann und 2. der Verkäufer jeglichen Kontakt über e-Bay ausgeschalten hat:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110680714518&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hey Basti,
vielleicht gibt es doch eine Möglichkeit: versuch mal hier direkt mit dem Verkäufer Kontakt aufzunehmen (links auf der Seite). Musst dich halt durch die völlig nutzlosen eBay-Frage-Antwortvorgaben durchklicken. Das scheint in letzter Zeit so geändert worden zu sein, dass man bei ausländischen (?) Angeboten den VK nicht mehr direkt vom Angebot aus kontaktieren kann. Weiß der Teufel (iBäh) warum, mMn sinnlosester Shice...


----------



## B4sT1 (5. Mai 2011)

DANKE!
Jetzt wo ich´s sehe fällts mir ein das ich das schonma so gemacht hatte


----------



## B4sT1 (6. Mai 2011)

Joa, die Proshift-Gruppe is dann für 340 weggegangen. Schade eigendlich.
Aber immerhin könnte ich für 20 mehr nem Sram 9.0sl Woddy, ne kompletten Sram 9.0sl Stars & Strips und eine Shimano Airlines schießen.


----------



## philjun (6. Mai 2011)

...ich war der unterlegene 



MadProetchen schrieb:


> Naja.......
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike-/220777524605?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item33675dad7d


----------



## MadProetchen (7. Mai 2011)

philjun schrieb:


> ...ich war der unterlegene



schade...

ich hätte mich sehr gefreut, wenn es den weg hierher ins forum gefunden hätte....
ein sehr schönes, echt antikes und womöglich extrem seltenes teilchen
na, gut....es war nich sehr glücklich aufgebaut, aber das hätte man ja alles richten können....

wünsche dir fürs nächste mal mehr glück


----------



## grAce_ (7. Mai 2011)

Zwar nicht auf Ebay, dafür aber auf dem Fahrradflohmarkt bei uns vor dem Shop.
Ein eigentlich sehr gut erhaltenes Cannondale M800 mit LX Ausstattung für VB 195 . Allerdings hätte man die Headshock wieder auf Vordermann bringen müssen aber das ist ja meist eine Kleinigkeit.

Warum lass ich mir nur grade eine Gitarre bauen....


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte das GT auch, mußte aber meine Tochter abholen und so das ende verpasst
Ich glaub hier im Forum gibt es 3.
Ach ja sollte Bj 85´gewesen sein.


----------



## MadProetchen (7. Mai 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich wollte das GT auch, mußte aber meine Tochter abholen und so das ende verpasst
> Ich glaub hier im Forum gibt es 3.
> Ach ja sollte Bj 85´gewesen sein.




aber gt-sassy, du hast doch schon eins

ich danke dir für die infos
85?....fünfundachtzig?....fümmenachzich?....
da wußte ich noch gar nich, wie man emtebe schreibt
aber getz mal im ernst:
deins is sehr sehr (fast schon unverschämt) schön


----------



## philjun (7. Mai 2011)

ja, ich mich auch ich war einfach zu spät mit meinem letzten gebot warum ist man manchmal nur so vorsichtig na, jetzt freut sich ein andrer. muss gegönnt werden



MadProetchen schrieb:


> schade...
> 
> ich hätte mich sehr gefreut, wenn es den weg hierher ins forum gefunden hätte....
> ein sehr schönes, echt antikes und womöglich extrem seltenes teilchen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Blumen. Mein ist das 86´Modell, hat bereits ne U-Brake unter den Kettenstreben und die Kettenstreben sind gerade.
Und die Schatung und Bremsen sind original, von Suntour und DiaCompe.


----------



## schnebelke (8. Mai 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260770952391&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

den hätte ich gerade gebraucht. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250812004823&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

und da war ich 2 sekunden zu spät. khs montana pro von 93 in 19". geile karre mit true temper ox ultra 2 rohren. fahr ich schon und hätte ich mir gern noch eins von gegönnt.

na ja, das mußte mal raus


----------



## B4sT1 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob es 100% klassisch ist aber sehr ärgerlich das man da nicht mitgeboten hat:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220776569691&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Guru (8. Mai 2011)

Hatte da sogar drauf geboten, aber nicht sehr hoch. Proflex ist eher YT, ziemlich unterbewertete Marke, aber jetzt auch nix total Tolles. Und ******** aussehen tut dat Ding auf alle FÃ¤lle. 350â¬ sind sicher kein schlechter Kurs, aber jetzt auch nix Ã¼berragendes


----------



## B4sT1 (8. Mai 2011)

Guru schrieb:


> 350 sind sicher kein schlechter Kurs, aber jetzt auch nix überragendes





1 Tag vorher die Spengle allein für das gleiche Geld übern Tresen gegangen...sogar 6 mehr als das ganze Proflex und "geschenkt" hätte ich das mit der Magura auch genommen


----------



## Guru (8. Mai 2011)

Echt? Hatte MTB3s ne Weile auch beobachtet, dachte, dass die max. 150â¬ bringen. Tja, kannste ja die Spengles mal im Andere investieren in Gold-Thread posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlschaf (9. Mai 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-T...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item23106c89d6

Ist das noch klassisch, oder eher schon ein Youngtimer? Habe es lange beobachtet, hätte aber nicht gedacht, daß es für unter 200 weggeht.


----------



## Guru (9. Mai 2011)

22" ist aber auch ne Hausmarke....


----------



## Learoy (9. Mai 2011)

Das Thin Air hab ich auch beobachtet - hatte leider ein guten Lackabplatzer an den Verbindungsrohr in Höhe der V-Brake am Heck. Ich glaub die Grenze zu classic ist aktuell bei 15 Jahren, ´97 und ´98 könnte kritisch werden. Zumal das Bike auch die Decals von ´96 hat - zumindest am Steuerrohr und das Thin Air von ´98 war im Original rot.


----------



## shanesimons (10. Mai 2011)

Jungs ganz ruhig, das Classic Forum hat ja als Unterschrift "klassische Kult-Mountainbikes der späten 80er und frühen 90er Jahre" von daher gesehen wären selbst 94er und 95er Bikes noch Youngtimer.  
Wir haben es da ja nicht so eng hier, aber spätestens wenn ne Shimano DX oder Exage verbaut ist, weiß man das man eher die Classic Fraktion aufsuchen sollte...


----------



## ole88 (10. Mai 2011)

in denn letzen zwei secÃ¼berboten worden bei nem ganzen satz xt scheibenbremse um 20 euro bei nem preis von 110â¬ da denkst dir auch das doch abgesprochen


----------



## Stahlschaf (10. Mai 2011)

Learoy schrieb:


> Das Thin Air hab ich auch beobachtet - hatte leider ein guten Lackabplatzer an den Verbindungsrohr in Höhe der V-Brake am Heck.



Den habe ich gesehen, und mich gefragt, wie man sich an dieser Stelle einen derartigen Abplatzer einhandelt. Jedenfalls habe ich lange mit mir gerungen, letztlich war der verbastelte Zustand ausschlaggebend.


----------



## LVM (10. Mai 2011)

schnebelke schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260770952391&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



hm, Salsa-Vorbau für 6 - komisch.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (10. Mai 2011)

Beide wären perfekt für mich gewesen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260778736173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230616405846&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Und ich hatte sie die ganze Zeit auf "beobachten" und es völlig verpennt! 

​


----------



## zuki (10. Mai 2011)

*@schredder:* Sei froh. Das GT sieht z.B. so aus, als ob sich ein Kettenblatt schön in die Strebe gefräst hat.


----------



## cleiende (10. Mai 2011)

Ein Timberline wird auch durch "team scream" nicht besser. War ein bleischwerer Einsteigerbock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (11. Mai 2011)

Shit
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ringel-H2O2-Flas...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27babcdc0d


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Mai 2011)




----------



## B4sT1 (11. Mai 2011)

Hmm... wenn man Ringle falsch schreibt kann das schonmal passieren


----------



## Ben Sarotti (11. Mai 2011)

H2O2 ist aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Mai 2011)

Genau bei solchen Fehlern habe ich immer gute Schnapper gemacht! 

Mein damaliges Demo 8 (ok, kein Klassiker, ich weiß) habe ich wegen Rechtschreibfehlern richtig günstig geschossen - und das Rad war gerademal 3 Monate alt!


----------



## mauricer (16. Mai 2011)

ich weiss ja nicht, ob das ein marktüblicher preis war, aber ich hab leider weniger geboten und .....  

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Shimano-Deore-XT-hubs-M732-M730-Hyperglide-32-hole-/270743616609?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f0993bc61


----------



## newt3 (16. Mai 2011)

hier gabs gestern auch eine schwarze xt für vorne. zwar nicht nos aber wer braucht das schon. die felgen dazu aufgrund des bunten logos ja auch immer sehr schön:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230618129488


----------



## Nader (16. Mai 2011)

wahnsinn was der hier alles verkauft  

Kurbelsammlung feinste Art 

http://shop.ebay.de/drechsler57/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## uschibert (16. Mai 2011)

Nader schrieb:


> Kurbelsammlung feinster Art


 

Vor allem die 730'er XT Kurbel! Hergestellt in Frankreich!! (Wenn man dem zweiten Foto glaubt.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyra (16. Mai 2011)

> Vor allem die 730'er XT Kurbel! Hergestellt in Frankreich!! (Wenn man dem zweiten Foto glaubt.)



da ist aber im Hintergrund auch ein Mavic-Karton zu sehen. Der ist im ersten Bild nicht da. Hat er sich vielleicht vertan...

Shimano France...lustige Vorstellung


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. Mai 2011)

Shimano hin oder her, aber die Sammlung ist schon sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## mini.tom (16. Mai 2011)

Nader schrieb:


> wahnsinn was der hier alles verkauft
> 
> Kurbelsammlung feinste Art
> 
> http://shop.ebay.de/drechsler57/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562



Tja er hat von allem ein bisschen mehr  - nich war Thilo


----------



## euphras (17. Mai 2011)

Nader schrieb:


> wahnsinn was der hier alles verkauft
> 
> Kurbelsammlung feinste Art
> 
> http://shop.ebay.de/drechsler57/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562



Die XC Pro lag wohl unter einer Drechselbank und hat gut Holzmehl abbekommen...naja, ich bin mal gespannt, wo die ausläuft.


----------



## ClassicLine (22. Mai 2011)

ist das ein Schnauf?

http://cgi.ebay.de/FULLY-RAHMEN-MAN...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45fac565d0


----------



## Learoy (22. Mai 2011)

Hing am Telefon und habs sowas von verschlafen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150605540403


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (22. Mai 2011)

Ist da die Pumpe so viel wert? Weil ne Mag21 gibts ja schon bissl billiger...


----------



## Learoy (22. Mai 2011)

Kommt denke auf den Zustand an, aber wenn Du ne gute Adresse hast, wo ich ne Mag21 in dem dort zu sehenden Zustand und technisch 1a herbekomme, ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. 

Ärger mich allerdings auch nicht tot - ich hätte eh noch ne andere Krone benötigt, 18,2cm sind bei mir etwas zu kurz.


----------



## t.s.92 (23. Mai 2011)

Das wäre mein nächstes mtb geworden. schade.
Hätte ich bloß ein paar Euronen mehr gehabt. 
Für ein Litespeed finde ich es günstig, die Parts sind jetzt nicht so der Renner, aber der Rahmen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120723244092&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_748wt_1141
Gruß Tobias


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. Mai 2011)

Ach Du Heiliger! Für den Preis...


----------



## Compolli (23. Mai 2011)

Dank Druckfehler günstige Spinergys mit 6 Speichen:


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190536457572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## hendr1k (23. Mai 2011)

Schade, für den Preis hätt ich die gerne genommen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250821066615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 Man ahnts ja nicht..


----------



## maxim-DD (5. Juni 2011)

Cook Bros. Kurbel + RS Judy + XTR RD + bike =  104 CHF

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports/radsport/mountainbikes/schwinn-kleine-rahmengroesse/v/an645109540/


----------



## newsboy (5. Juni 2011)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> Cook Bros. Kurbel + RS Judy + XTR RD + bike =  104 CHF
> 
> http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports/radsport/mountainbikes/schwinn-kleine-rahmengroesse/v/an645109540/



chf99.-

wird aber bestimmt in kürze in anderer form wieder angeboten.


----------



## maxim-DD (5. Juni 2011)

newsboy schrieb:


> chf99.-
> 
> wird aber bestimmt in kürze in anderer form wieder angeboten.



da haste recht


----------



## hempblend (13. Juni 2011)

Jung und Mädels ... euch kann geholfen werden 

www.snip.pl

mach ich schon seit zig Jahren so. Auf 4-5 Sekunden einstellen un gut is 

Für die, die das gar nicht kennen. Mann kann bei snip eine ebay Artikelnummer einfügen, die Software bietet dann automatisch für euch. Maximalpreis muß man natürlich auch festlegen. Klappt wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (16. Juni 2011)

War das zu billig ?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190541858524&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Dieses Ritchey Logic ist ja quasi Tange Prestige ..

wundert mich sowieso, daß die Hammers aus solch edlem Material sind..


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Juni 2011)

Hast Du Dir mal den Tretlagerbereich angeschaut? Für einen verrosteten Rahmen mit teilweisen Spraydosenlackierungen würde ich auch nicht mehr ausgeben. Und die Stütze sah auch nicht gut aus  würde mich nicht wunder wenn da auch der Gammel im ganzen Sattelrohr wäre....


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. Juni 2011)

Naja, für den Preis hätte ich es dennoch genommen. Ein RM für Stadtfahrten und den alltäglichen Bedarf hätte was...


----------



## eldridge (16. Juni 2011)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> ist das ein Schnauf?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/FULLY-RAHMEN-MAN...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45fac565d0


Ist ein Winora Screamer und ist jetzt bei mir.
Den Preis habe ich aber auch nur bezahlt wegen der verbauten Gabel (Beschriftung fehlt aber es ist wohl eine Manitou SX carbon).


----------



## mauricer (16. Juni 2011)

das ist doch eindeutig ein KLEIN......


----------



## eldridge (17. Juni 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> das ist doch eindeutig ein KLEIN......



Cooooooooooool!
Dann habe ich ja einen echten Schnapper gemacht.
Stelle es gleich weider ein


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Juni 2011)

das mit der Gabel müsste stimmen...sieht aus wie die hier...(mit nachgerüstetem Lock-Out)...aber die ^ passt sogar in ein echtes Klein


----------



## eldridge (18. Juni 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> das mit der Gabel müsste stimmen...sieht aus wie die hier...(mit nachgerüstetem Lock-Out)...aber die ^ passt sogar in ein echtes Klein




Bin allerdings schon wieder am Zweifeln, da die Holme sich nach unten nicht verjüngen und außer dem Manitou-"M" auf den Einstellrädchen kein Hinweis auf das Modell zu finden ist. Habe bisher auch im Netz noch kein Foto zum direkten Vergleich gefunden. Muss wohl mal ein paar Fotos bei "Was-ist-das-für-ein-Teil" posten.
Ansonsten wird der Rahmen wohl die Basis für einen "Youngtimer Mittelklasse" ohne viel Bling-Bling bilden. Passende Tange Struts GS und LX-Teile liegen schon bereits.
So, genug "off-topic". Gute Nacht!


----------



## Apastoli (19. Juni 2011)

verdammt nochmal 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Manitou-FS...2293614?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item35b2c184ee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt-Seavers (19. Juni 2011)

@apostoli: Genau die Kooka Hebel hab ich hier noch rumfliegen, sind die was wert? Damals günstig gekauft, aber in Kombination mit ner V-Brake waren die tödlich...


----------



## Compolli (19. Juni 2011)

Apastoli schrieb:


> verdammt nochmal
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Manitou-FS...2293614?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item35b2c184ee




Schöne Anbauteile, der Rahmen ist allerdings "nur" ein Marin und kein echter Manitou. Dafür reisst ihm aber auch nicht das Steuerrohr


----------



## Kint (19. Juni 2011)

Compolli schrieb:


> Schöne Anbauteile, der Rahmen ist allerdings "nur" ein Marin und kein echter Manitou. Dafür reisst ihm aber auch nicht das Steuerrohr



und bei dem Verkaufserlös ist er als gratis zu kalkulieren


----------



## newt3 (19. Juni 2011)

ich kann dem rahmendesign der meisten modelle dieser marke zwar nichts abgewinnen aber als teilespender hätte ich wohl doch mal zuschlagen sollen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/190543371148


----------



## B4sT1 (19. Juni 2011)

Teilespender?
So ziehmlich jedes Teil an dem Cannondale vergammelt! Rost wohin das Auge reicht und wenn ich nich ganz blind bin sehe ich sogar Rost vom Daumi auf dem Lenker


----------



## newt3 (19. Juni 2011)

es ist zwar richtig dass es auf den bildern nicht sonderlich gepflegt wirkt aber das was da an gammel zu sehen ist sind nun wirklich totale kleinigkeiten.

einmal vor dem verkauf mit dem gartenschlauch drüber und dann in nassem zustand das bild...

lieber faire bilder und solche kleinigkeiten zu sehen als 'normale' ebay photos - die ja zu 90% sehr dürftig ausfallen - und eben mängel die sich nicht mit etwas elsterglanz und ein paar putzmitteln beheben lasse. 

wenn man sowas kauft und noch lange fahren möchte zerlegt man es doch eh einemal komplett und putzt und wartet es ordentlich.

klar wird es auch noch die eine oder andere überraschung im negativen sinne beinhalten aber das risiko hast zu 90% bei anderen ebay rädern auch - selten stehen ja wirklich zustanddetails der einzelnen teile dabei.

dellenfreiheit des rahmens garantiert ist mal auch ein guter pluspunkt.
(leider gibts nämlich den einen oder anderen ebayer der sein rad vor dem verkauf nicht so genau anschaut und es somit gar nicht erwähnt oder es gar weiß und arglistig verschweigt und am ende halt in beiden fällen als normale gebrauchspur über die man sich nicht beschweren soll abtut).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschnummer1 (20. Juni 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kuwahara-Moutainbike-/200622252743?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item2eb604a2c7


----------



## XR2 (21. Juni 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> das mit der Gabel müsste stimmen...sieht aus wie die hier...(mit nachgerüstetem Lock-Out)...aber die ^ passt sogar in ein echtes Klein



SX Carbon ists keine. Im Anhang ist meine. Es ist eine echte. Und das weiss ich so genau weil ich auch die Rechnung von 1999 noch habe  

Das müßte eine 2000er Mars CL sein. Da sind die Cantisockel bereits in die Tauchrohre integriert + eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme integriert.


----------



## euphras (21. Juni 2011)

Nicht wirklich durch die Lappen gegangen, der Preis ist aber erstaunlich (Auktion endete um kurz nach fünf an einem Dienstag):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150620849498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

XC Pro MD Kurbel in sehr gutem Zustand inklusive Middleburn self extracting bolts für 52,67 


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Juni 2011)

XR2 schrieb:


> SX Carbon ists keine. Im Anhang ist meine. Es ist eine echte. Und das weiss ich so genau weil ich auch die Rechnung von 1999 noch habe
> 
> Das müßte eine 2000er Mars CL sein. Da sind die Cantisockel bereits in die Tauchrohre integriert + eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme integriert.



100%...das (also meine von dem Bild) ist ne Mars CL. Dazu gibts nämlich reichlich Bilder im Netz... Mir war das gar nicht bewusst, weil sie halt diese Carbonbrücke hat. ....war mir auch egal damals was es für eine ist, Hauptsache MC2-Schaftrohr...hätten eigentlich andere hier posten müssen. Hat mich damals ca. 60 Euro gekostet...


----------



## eldridge (21. Juni 2011)

XR2 schrieb:


> SX Carbon ists keine. Im Anhang ist meine. Es ist eine echte. Und das weiss ich so genau weil ich auch die Rechnung von 1999 noch habe
> 
> Das müßte eine 2000er Mars CL sein. Da sind die Cantisockel bereits in die Tauchrohre integriert + eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme integriert.



Dann habe ich in der Tat doch eine echte SX Carbon erworben. Vielen Dank jedenfalls für die Info. Allerdings ist meine ziemlich verunstaltet: Alle Decals entfernt, schwarz überlackiert (erstrahlt aber mittlerweile wieder weitgehend im originalen Rot) und zu allem Übel auch noch ein Loch in die Gabelbrücke gebohrt (ich gehe davon aus, dass das nicht original ist, oder?). Vielleicht dann doch zu früh gefreut...


----------



## XR2 (21. Juni 2011)

Nein, das Loch ist nicht original. Obs allerdings so viel ausmacht, kann man jetzt pauschal sowieso nicht sagen. 

Meine befindet sich bis auf den Halter für den Computer in originalem Zustand! Die Brücke ist im Neuzustand auch mit fließendem Übergang lackiert. 

Und sonst das übliche. Bei meiner war jetzt das Elastomere im Popo und die O-Ringe habe ich auch getauscht, weil Öl auslief. Bin lang nicht mehr gefahren und das Ding stand jetzt mehrere Jahre ungenutzt im Keller.


----------



## gibihm (22. Juni 2011)

@euphras

Hihi, ich konnt´s auch kaum glauben, daß ich sie für den Preis bekommen habe...


----------



## sebse (25. Juni 2011)

ahhhhhhhrrr

mavic schaltwek .... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280698809063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## euphras (25. Juni 2011)

sebse schrieb:


> ahhhhhhhrrr
> 
> mavic schaltwek ....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280698809063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Das wird wohl an der modifizierten Schaltwerksbolzenaufnahme gelegen haben, daß das nicht teurer wurde...


----------



## Kint (25. Juni 2011)

gibihm schrieb:


> @euphras
> 
> Hihi, ich konnt´s auch kaum glauben, daß ich sie für den Preis bekommen habe...



Weil genau diese ich im klassischen Sinne des Fadens "verpasst" habe. 
Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (25. Juni 2011)

Kenne mich mit denen nicht wirklich aus, aber gehen nicht normalerweise Klein Death Grip Reifen für das 2-5fache weg


----------



## Nightstorm95 (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn's die "Echten" in NEU sind ...



​
... mind. 100.- , eher mehr.

ciao Max


----------



## Apastoli (26. Juni 2011)

Ich Könnt ko.zen
dieses schei55 I-phone, kann noch nicht einmal ne internet verbindung, aufrecht erhalten



Ich hätte die doch so gern gehabt
Naja, Ich glaub eher  das wahr n zeichen, und ich sollte mich von dem lila parts komplett verabschieden.


----------



## mat2u (26. Juni 2011)

ja das kenne ich, vermutlich wollte es von 3G zu GPRS und hat das nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Am besten bewegt man sich beim Bieten nicht großartig.
Meine letzte Auktion habe ich auch beim Griechen verfolgt, geboten und gewonnen - das hat viellicht gedauert...
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## schallundrauch (26. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich weiÃ, Kult und so...

...aber 115â¬ fÃ¼r zwei AluplÃ¤ttchen mit Gewinde, wÃ¤re da nachfertigen und passend eloxieren lassen nicht billiger?


----------



## Kint (26. Juni 2011)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, Kult und so...
> 
> ...aber 115 für zwei Aluplättchen mit Gewinde, wäre da nachfertigen und passend eloxieren lassen nicht billiger?



geht so. 
Wenn Du keine connections, oder nen freundlichen Betrieb der für lau, oder die Kaffekasse arbeitet hast, bist du beim Nachdrehen/fräsen auch schon gerne mal mit 50 dabei. 
Eine Dreherei hat mir mal ganz offiziell ein Angebot für einen Steuersatz-Gabelkonus gemacht: 55. Für einen. 
Dann noch eloxieren - und es ist und bleibt ne Replika. 

Klar geht das billiger - aber man kann auch Nachfertigen für den Preis, vor allem wenn die Qualität stimmen muss.


----------



## Apastoli (26. Juni 2011)

Mir gings halt nur um die orginalität passend zur kurbel 
Wer weis wann so ein Angebot mal wieder kommt........
Vergleichbar mit meinen purple grafton re entrys, jetzt habe ich auch noch grüne und wollte die eventuell umeloxieren lassen fürs bike der frau, aber dann ärgert sich derjenige der genau die grünen sucht
Naja so ist das halt, des wegen heist der theard ja auch so............


----------



## XR2 (26. Juni 2011)

ja man könnte den Thread auch umbenennen in "Schei*e, das hätte ich nicht wegschmeißen sollen wenn das mal auf egay so viel Geld bringt!"


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Juni 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260802569417

für den fall, daß der käufer den rahmen wieder loswerden möchte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (26. Juni 2011)

Oh ja, feines Teil! 
So ein ähnliches war auch vor ein paar Monaten zum Sofortkauf angeboten (~350 Tacken), nur nicht ganz so dolle ausgestattet.....zum Glück hab ich schon ein entsprechendes Gerät hier stehen; in orjinaaaal; und wird geliebt!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Juni 2011)

deins gefällt mir sogar noch besser


----------



## MKAB (26. Juni 2011)

Nein NEIN NEIN






Grillparty bei uns, um 19:30 noch gedacht, naja, ist ja noch Zeit... Dann, eben, Gäste gerade weg, 23Uhr-paarund40:





Der wärs gewesen 


Hat vielleicht sowas noch jemand rumliegen?


----------



## mat2u (27. Juni 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Nein NEIN NEIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gemein und dann auch noch um die Ecke, den hättest Du ja locker abholen können....ich übrigens ebenso *grrrr


----------



## smoke_D (27. Juni 2011)

Den hatte ich auch in der Beobachtung...


----------



## MKAB (27. Juni 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> Gemein und dann auch noch um die Ecke, den hättest Du ja locker abholen können...



Ja! Umso mehr NEIN !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stratege-0815 (11. Juli 2011)

Nicht unbedingt durch die Lappen gegangen - weil nur halbherzig beobachtet:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150626825800&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Aber für einen Rahmen in alter Team Lackerung, mit offenbar intaktem AMP Hinterbau mit Risse Luftdämpfer und noch einer MAG21 on top ein sagenhafter Preis. Sind halt falsche/moderne Decals drauf....


----------



## ClassicLine (11. Juli 2011)

so ein sch.....

da beantwortet man fragen in ebay von anderen und vergisst die guten stücke..
allein schon die schöne Manitou three...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260812907365&autorefresh=true


----------



## mat2u (11. Juli 2011)

Das Panasonic war auch auf meiner Beobachtenliste jedoch hat sich die Anzahl der ECSe bei mir in letzter Zeit stark erhöht da muss man auch mal langsam machen.
Für den Preis war es natürlich top!
Gruß
Matthias

Ps. wieder ein Beispiel dafür, dass ein Klassiker für kleines Geld zu bekommen ist.


----------



## LVM (11. Juli 2011)

mir wär's um die 900er Bremshebel gegangen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190550871911&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## argh (12. Juli 2011)

stratege-0815 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt durch die Lappen gegangen - weil nur halbherzig beobachtet:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150626825800&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Aber für einen Rahmen in alter Team Lackerung, mit offenbar intaktem AMP Hinterbau mit Risse Luftdämpfer und noch einer MAG21 on top ein sagenhafter Preis. Sind halt falsche/moderne Decals drauf....



Ich war auch zu halbherzig und ärgere mich immerhin jetzt mit vollem Einsatz.


----------



## euphras (25. Juli 2011)

Ausnahmsweise mal nicht durch die Lappen gegangen: GPX Rahmenschaltset für 2,40  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190554920722


----------



## lazylarco (6. August 2011)

zwar kein highlight von KLEIN
und auch nicht wirklich schön,
aber für den preis hätt ma den gelben flitzer schon nehmen können...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200629961674&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mauricer (8. August 2011)

den hätt ich auch gerne genommen. sieht aber nicht so aus, als hätte er nur die gabel gecrasht.....


----------



## maxim-DD (8. August 2011)

Klein Stage Alloy Road frame and forks

wenn ich mir bild 4 anschaue, dann wird wahrscheinlich mehr verbogen/gestaucht sein.


Sachs New Success MTB Schaltgruppe




in den letzten 8 sec. um ca. 47 â¬ gestiegen, da haben meine 50 krÃ¶ten nicht ausgereicht.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. August 2011)

so ein sch .... aber auch ... 

biet-o-matic hat versagt. statt zu bieten kam ne fehlermeldung

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190566096238&autorefresh=true

falls der höchstbieter lieber nen nos kastan vlr in silber polliert haben möchte, der nen stück größer ist ... ich würde tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnegg314 (22. August 2011)

...zwar nicht ebay, aber trotzdem verpasst...: 

http://nh.craigslist.org/bik/2532035216.html

Ja, er wäre mir zu gross gewesen cool und ja, er ist wirklich weg


----------



## mauricer (22. August 2011)

der war doch schon wech, als er frisch drin war. hatte mich bei denen auch gemeldet.....:-( mir hätte er gepasst.


----------



## Kint (23. August 2011)

Gestern war echt nicht mein Tag.....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180709263449?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160636216691?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/220830664245?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320743924025?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## mauricer (23. August 2011)

nur einmal ein gebot abgegeben. war das ein Schnäpper? hätte nur mal gern mehr über den rahmen gewusst..

weiss eventuell jemand, was das für ein rahmen ist?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110731929254#ht_500wt_1111


----------



## olli (24. August 2011)

Das ist wahrscheinlich ein 08/15 Taiwan Stahlrahmen mit Ritchey Ausfallenden. Welcher Rohrsatz verwendet wurde ist aufgrund der 2 verschiedenen Sitzrohraufkleberohnehin fraglich, kann ja theoretisch sogar sein, daß beide später drauf kamen und es ein Tange MTB Rohr ist.

Ich schaue bei Rahmen gerne auf die Sattelklemmung. Ein relativ einfaches und lieblos hingebrutzeltes Teil wie an diesem Rahmen läßt auf 08/15 Großserie schließen. Das Titanfinish der Rohre war 1994 sehr beliebt und das gab es masenhaft. Imho sind 145.- schon zuviel.


----------



## mauricer (24. August 2011)

puuh..danke olli...da hab ich mich wohl blenden lassen....


----------



## olli (24. August 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> puuh..danke olli...da hab ich mich wohl blenden lassen....



Falls es natürlich wirklich ein DEDA Rohrsatz ist, ist das schon was besseres als Tange MTB, das Gewicht glaube ich bei der RH trotzdem nicht. Wenn man auf sowas steht, Ti-finish will und weiß, daß es kein RITCHEY ist, dann sind die 145.- auch noch akzeptabel, ein Schnapper ist es imho nicht.


----------



## Learoy (28. August 2011)

Da steht man auf, trinkt gemütlich den ersten Kaffee am Morgen, geht an  den Rechner und spuckt ihn fast über den Monitor:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300591302121

Vorzeitig beendet.


----------



## MadProetchen (28. August 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> nur einmal ein gebot abgegeben. war das ein Schnäpper? hätte nur mal gern mehr über den rahmen gewusst..
> 
> weiss eventuell jemand, was das für ein rahmen ist?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110731929254#ht_500wt_1111




sieht aus wie ein 93er/94er Scott Comp Racing ....
ein sehr schöner Rahmen aus Logic Rohren....finde ich

allerdings unterscheidet sich der gezeigte Rahmen in den Ausfallenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (31. August 2011)

FCK.

ich hatte angenommen das er für einen höheren preis weggeht und hab ihn aus diesem grund nicht mehr richtig auf dem schirm gehabt.


merlin ebay


----------



## wtb_rider (31. August 2011)

naja ick war dran, aber meine gedanken waren die selben. nuja wat solls. wir sind doch schon versorgt.
kopp hoch.

gruss kay


----------



## freebee (1. September 2011)

oh man echt schad.... vor allem eben auch grade wegen dem alter und der u-brake... zum glück hab ich's gar nich erst gesehen sondern erst hier


----------



## Koe (1. September 2011)

servus,

ja echt schade genau das war es auch was mich begeistert hat, das alter und die u-brake sockeln.

recht haste kay. ich hab mich auch schon getröstet, aber dazu später und an anderer stelle mehr.

gruß


stefan


----------



## -SHREDDER- (1. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/220833931945?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

Ich weiß, kein Retro, kein Kult, aber der Preis... der PREIS!!! Und das Teil war/ist neuwertig!   

Und nur, weil ich vergessen habe den Bietautomaten einzuschalten...


----------



## mauricer (19. September 2011)

da geht es hin das schnäppchen....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klein-Rascal-Frame-Fork-3DV-Sunburst-Paint-Stunning-Condition-Retro-Vintage-1992-/230670426228?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item35b5076074

*und ja er hätte nach deutschland versandt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (20. September 2011)

schei$$e! total verrafft, dass die gestern abend ausgelaufen is. naja wenigstens wars ein schöner abend.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SYNCROS-Sattelstutze-Retro-Kult-schwarz-330mm-27-2mm-/180720627856?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a13c9f090


----------



## LVM (20. September 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> da geht es hin das schnäppchen....



Kopf hoch, was hättest du denn mit dem Rad ohne Kette gewollt?


----------



## black-panther (22. September 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/220830664245?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


 
Das gibt's ja nich! Die ganze Zeit screene ich ebay u.A. nach solchen Teilen, und ausgerechnet diese gehen ungesehen an mir vorüber


----------



## Deleted 30552 (2. Oktober 2011)

GT Bravado für 141 Euro

fand die dinger schon immer toll

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140611276028

zustand jedoch (total) unsicher


----------



## mauricer (4. Oktober 2011)

http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/mountain-bikes-bmx-raeder-rennraeder/cat_51_5109_5930_adresult_74679642.html

raus mit der sprache, welcher Münchener hat es sich geschnappt????


----------



## MadProetchen (4. Oktober 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...aeder/cat_51_5109_5930_adresult_74679642.html
> 
> raus mit der sprache, welcher Münchener hat es sich geschnappt????




das hatte ich auch im auge....aber leider auch zu spät


----------



## mauricer (4. Oktober 2011)

das rad find ich ja soooo geil.


----------



## MadProetchen (4. Oktober 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> das rad find ich ja soooo geil.





und dann noch unsere grösse


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. Oktober 2011)

Wie kann einem denn heute mit all der technik noch was bei ebay durch die lappen gehen, ausser man hat die Auktion von vornherein nicht gesehen oder man hatte eben ein Preislimit.

Dieser Thread muesste eigentlich langsam untergehen.....smartphones mit der ebay app, man kann sich komplett benachrichtigen lassen, dass es bald endet, dass man ueberboten wurde etc. etc.
Dann gibt es ja noch die sniperdienste diverser anbieter, die fuer den Benuzter ein Gebot in der letzten Sekunden reinpfeffern, selbst wenn man offline ist....


----------



## black-panther (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Benachrichtigung, dass ein Angebot bald endet, kommt aber schon viele Stunden vor Auktionsende. Da müsste man sich dann wieder n Wecker stellen.
Zudem, wenn man eine entsprechend lange Beobachten-Liste bzw. auf genug Artikel Gebote laufen hat, kann es auf Arbeit oder in anderen Situationen nicht so gut kommen, wenn alle paar Minuten das Smartphone bimmelt, weil wieder ne ebay-Erinnerung eintrudelt.
Und eben auch das von dir schon erwähnte Preislimit.

Also auch wenn es oft unter die Kategorie "selbst schuld" fällt, so ist es letztlich doch durch die Lappen gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XR2 (5. Oktober 2011)

Und wie oft entdeckt man Artikel einfach nicht? Passiert mir auch ziemlich oft, trotz entsprechender automatischer Suchanfragen etc.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt auch wieder!
Wenn ich was unbedingt will, hab ich auf der Arbeit immer ein ebay Fenster auf....hehe!
Oder eben die sniperauktion, aber auch da ging es schon schief!


----------



## XR2 (5. Oktober 2011)

bei fast allen größeren Arbeitgebern ist ebay aus gutem Grund gesperrt


----------



## bratfass (5. Oktober 2011)

Die push-Benachrichtigungen der ebay-app benachrichtigt aber (einstellbar) ein paar Minuten VOR Auktionsende und nicht eine Stunde


----------



## black-panther (9. Oktober 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260866361150?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110752493598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Heute musste ja unnnbedingt Wohnungsputz sein...


----------



## DefektesKind (15. Oktober 2011)

Wieso wollte meine Frau das ich die Küche renoviere?
Damit ich diese Auktion vergesse?

Ich finde keine Worte.



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250907901507&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Auf jeden Fall hats geklappt.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (15. Oktober 2011)

und was hätte der versand gekostet ?


----------



## DefektesKind (15. Oktober 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> und was hätte der versand gekostet ?



Wollte nur Rahmen und Gabel haben.
Da wäre der Preis 30 Pfund gewesen ansonsten komplett 45 Pfund.


----------



## tomasius (15. Oktober 2011)

SCH.... HOCH 3! 

Neue 28" Manitou: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110753816390?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

Die hätte hier so schön gepasst:







Zeit für ein kleines Frustbier! 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha31 (15. Oktober 2011)

Schickes GT


----------



## tomasius (15. Oktober 2011)

Danke!  

Das konnte man vorher nicht gerade behaupten.






Es ist übrigens das 95er Modell.

Tom


----------



## bambusrad (16. Oktober 2011)

Aaaarrgghh...2 mikrigi schweizer Franken...


----------



## black-panther (23. Oktober 2011)

Verflucht und verDammt nochmal! 
Da kackt mir der PC ab und dann war's mit nur noch 5 Restsekunden um's Verrecken zu knapp 
XTR 900-Gruppe aus Brems-Schalt-Hebeln, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und 4 Cantis... 
Bei nicht mal 56 Euro frag ich mich, wer sich mehr ärgert - der Verkäufer oder ich


----------



## DefektesKind (23. Oktober 2011)

black-panther schrieb:


> Verflucht und verDammt nochmal!
> Da kackt mir der PC ab und dann war's mit nur noch 5 Restsekunden um's Verrecken zu knapp
> XTR 900-Gruppe aus Brems-Schalt-Hebeln, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und 4 Cantis...
> Bei nicht mal 56 Euro frag ich mich, wer sich mehr ärgert - der Verkäufer oder ich




nee ne.


----------



## felixdelrio (10. November 2011)

Hä?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...520598126&clk_rvr_id=282520598126&mfe=sidebar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (10. November 2011)

oh nee, und ick wollte doch mitmachen, und dachte mir wie immer. 
"ach sche*ss drauf der wird bestimmt teuer", *ucking hell


----------



## schnegg314 (10. November 2011)

Hier die Alternative, aber er verschickt nur innerhalb der USA...


----------



## wtb_rider (10. November 2011)

ick denke spätestens bei dieser auktion werden meine vermutungen war.
gruss kay


----------



## Zero-D (10. November 2011)

black-panther schrieb:


> Verflucht und verDammt nochmal!
> Da kackt mir der PC ab und dann war's mit nur noch 5 Restsekunden um's Verrecken zu knapp
> XTR 900-Gruppe aus Brems-Schalt-Hebeln, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und 4 Cantis...
> Bei nicht mal 56 Euro frag ich mich, wer sich mehr ärgert - der Verkäufer oder ich


----------



## schnegg314 (10. November 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ick denke spätestens bei dieser auktion werden meine vermutungen war.
> gruss kay



Was denn, den meisten unbekannt, den meisten zu kompliziert oder schlicht unbrauchbar?


----------



## black-panther (10. November 2011)

ich schätz mal das:


wtb_rider schrieb:


> oh nee, und ick [...] dachte mir wie immer.
> "ach sche*ss drauf der wird bestimmt teuer"...


----------



## Zero-D (13. November 2011)

Einfach vergessen...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und sie hätte so wunderbar zu meiner vorderen Nabe gepasst! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180750729155?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

und die hätten farblich perfekt gepasst:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/380380803467?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Davidbelize (13. November 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/350505728820...8820+&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Zero-D (13. November 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330638020529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Obwohl der Zustand nicht der Bringer ist, dennoch:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120806618822?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300620176480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

+

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300620175941?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Flema (13. November 2011)

Also das kann mir nicht passieren...wenn meine Frau sauber machen möchte, fragt Sie mich ob ich nicht Fahrradfahren möchte und wenn etwas renoviert werden muß, sag ich, Schatzieee, Dein Hausfreund hat bestimmt Zeit für Dich:- Ich bin halt ein Mann der weiß was er tut

Der Mitch






black-panther schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/260866361150?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/110752493598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Heute musste ja unnnbedingt Wohnungsputz sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (16. November 2011)

Endlich mal wieder ein Rahmen der mich gereizt hätte und dann kurz vor knapp versagt das Internet - F..k

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270849227245?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## tomasius (16. November 2011)

*52,00*! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120806954617

Na ja, Sch.... ist übertrieben. Der Preis ist aber wirklich schon stolz. 

Tom


----------



## double_a (17. November 2011)

Das sind Tektros, oder?


----------



## .jan (17. November 2011)

Schick sind sie aber schon, Tektro hin oder her.


----------



## gibihm (23. November 2011)

Fast durch die Lappen gegangen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item256992b6dc

War mit Suchbegriffen wegen der ganzen Schreibfehler nicht zu finden.


----------



## flott.weg (23. November 2011)

gibihm schrieb:


> Fast durch die Lappen gegangen:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item256992b6dc
> 
> War mit Suchbegriffen wegen der ganzen Schreibfehler nicht zu finden.


----------



## Stadtkind (23. November 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Schick sind sie aber schon, Tektro hin oder her.



Ich hab meine als gelabelte "Rockwerks" gekauft. Sind neben dem Aussehen auch von der Fertigungsqualität her völlig in Ordnung. Die Justierschraube is aber ganz und gar nicht EDEL, die schaut wirklich billig aus. Sind übrigens für V-Brakes.


----------



## black-panther (23. November 2011)

gibihm schrieb:


> War mit Suchbegriffen wegen der ganzen Schreibfehler nicht zu finden.


 
"Shimano deore xt" war aber richtig geschrieben


----------



## ascii (24. November 2011)

black-panther schrieb:


> "Shimano deore xt" war aber richtig geschrieben



Die 7fach-Bezeichnung aber irreführend, da die Daumis nur 6fach sind.

Falls nur das Tourney-Schaltwerk benötigt wird, hätte ich Interesse am Rest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (27. November 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110779206491?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ClassicLine (27. November 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270843609227?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## newt3 (27. November 2011)

mach dir keine sorgen, dass ist ja nur ein m400.
aber aus verkäufersicht wohl äußerst schmerzhaft.

irgendwie schwer zu verstehen in dem fall.
klar ausstattungsdetails stehen nicht da (wird halt alivio /stx sein wie eben original verbaut) aber dennoch steht ja drin 
->voll funktionstüchtig und in gutem zustand.
->cannodale wurde auch richtig geschrieben also war es auch zu finden.
->der 30 oktober war ein sonntag
->die bewertungen 100% positiv
->klar versand nicht angeboten ist immer dumm aber hofheim jetzt auch nicht gerade die letzte ecke der uckermark sondern eher recht zentral mit großen städten in der nähe.

manchmal ist ebay halt einfach ein schwein!
und manchmal hat ein käufer halt einfach auch eines...

---------------------
hier war auch was richtig nettes:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/380386253787
->preis sicher nicht total unter wert aber durchaus noch als schnäppchen zu sehen, wenn der rahmen keinen weg hat.
->häts gern genommen aber falsche größe hielt mich dann doch von ab


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. November 2011)

geh mal auf gebote! 10 euro sofortkauf 

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=270843609227

aber was will man mit dem ganzen mittelklasse-zeug? die meisten hier bekommen eh schon langsam platzproblem


----------



## newt3 (27. November 2011)

" aber was will man mit dem ganzen mittelklasse-zeug? die meisten hier bekommen eh schon langsam platzproblem"
->so siehts aus. aber für samstag früh bäckerfahrrad taugt 'ne alivio oder was in jedem auch - da braucht man auch keine <400gramm felgen oder so.

"geh mal auf gebote! 10 euro sofortkauf"
->ist ja dann eher ein preis der skeptisch machen sollte. aber schon wieder so niedrig, dass es so eigentlich auch nicht sein kann.


----------



## MadProetchen (27. November 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> geh mal auf gebote! 10 euro sofortkauf
> 
> http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=270843609227
> 
> aber was will man mit dem ganzen mittelklasse-zeug? die meisten hier bekommen eh schon langsam platzproblem




da is doch irgendwas hinter den kulissen gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roblobster (27. November 2011)

eher ne null vergessen beim einstellen würde ich sagen. in der regel wird so was aber dann rel. fix wieder gelistet. foto ist aber auch geil, altes foto eingescannt, ist dann halt auch die frage wies heute ausschaut! oder ist das so ne neumodische vintage foto app, die die bilder jetzt auch ins gewünschte querformat bringt?


----------



## newt3 (27. November 2011)

" da is doch irgendwas hinter den kulissen gelaufen"
->dann hätte er aber einen speichenreflektor verkauft und nicht das ganze rad. jedenfalls wäre das risiko sonst etwas hoch, vom käufer mit dieser art kaufvertrag nicht doch das ganze fahrrad zu 10 eur per ebay kaufvertrag loszuwerden....

"eher ne null vergessen beim einstellen
->klingt sehr plausibel. aber dann wiederrum wäre die bewertung nicht drin es sei denn sie haben sich dann - was fair wäre(auch preislich) dazwischen geeinigt. (bei irrtum in dieser art und weise, der ja bei dieser summe recht gut glaubhaft gemacht werden kann, kommt ja selbst der verkäufer noch aus dem kaufvertrag)


----------



## roblobster (27. November 2011)

gar nicht wegen geschaut, die bewertung klingt schon nach 10. klingt ja ganz happy!


----------



## MadProetchen (27. November 2011)

newt3 schrieb:


> " da is doch irgendwas hinter den kulissen gelaufen"
> ->dann hätte er aber einen speichenreflektor verkauft und nicht das ganze rad. jedenfalls wäre das risiko sonst etwas hoch, vom käufer mit dieser art kaufvertrag nicht doch das ganze fahrrad zu 10 eur per ebay kaufvertrag loszuwerden....



nee, nee...so meinte ich das gar nich....
hätte doch sein können, dass ein sofortkauf gemacht wurde...
womöglich sogar vom höchstbietenden...der gff nich solange warten wollte


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. November 2011)

für sammler uninteressant, weil zu billig

für den normalbürger unintesessant, weil es stark auf den winter zugeht

unter normale umständen hätte das ding 150 euro gebracht.


----------



## DefektesKind (27. November 2011)

Ein Schnäppchen:   

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260898537484...37484&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## newt3 (27. November 2011)

würde mich wundern, wenn dieses hier nicht im forum gelandet ist:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/150700715323
->netter teilespender oder weihnachtsgeschenk für den nachwuchs
->stand halt wohl eine weile draussen rum wie es aussieht aber dem lx, xt, xtr kram macht das ja nur begrenzt was aus
->der rahmen an sich natürlich auch ganz interessant aber in der größe eben....nunja....
->komplettrad zum preis einer st-m900 (910?) sozusagen...


----------



## black-panther (28. November 2011)

Vorbau, Lenker und noch paar andere Sachen könnt' ich gut gebrauchen


----------



## wtb_rider (28. November 2011)

das kann doch nicht, 1 minute,.....ick könnte....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/COOK-S-Kurbe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27c067d7e1

bahhhhh!


----------



## Rahbari (28. November 2011)

@wtb_rider: Nicht undankbar sein! Immerhin hast Du einen 3er Satz rote Ti-Stix für lumpige 25 Euro bekommen! Die sind das Vierfache wert!  (und ich hätte sie auch gerne gehabt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (28. November 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> @wtb_rider: Nicht undankbar sein! Immerhin hast Du einen 3er Satz rote Ti-Stix für lumpige 25 Euro bekommen! Die sind das Vierfache wert!  (und ich hätte sie auch gerne gehabt...)



genau...und erst die ritchey skinwalls


----------



## felixdelrio (28. November 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> das kann doch nicht, 1 minute,.....ick könnte....
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/COOK-S-Kurbe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27c067d7e1
> 
> bahhhhh!



Guter Preis!


----------



## MadProetchen (28. November 2011)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Guter Preis!






sollte das ein omen für sich relativierende und damit humanere 
cook kurbel kurse 
sein?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (4. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380388778079&autorefresh=true

vielleicht macht es ja auch mißtrauisch, wenn man ein gebrauchtes teil (auch wenn es sich in einem guten zustand befindet) als neu anbietet.


----------



## mauricer (8. Dezember 2011)

schnäppchen...?!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260906271240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

vg

Moritz


----------



## landsbee (8. Dezember 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> schnäppchen...?!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/260906271240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> ...


 


Ob Schnäppchen oder nicht, das Bianchi ist  vor allem wenn man die Sommerbilder des Bianchis von Retrobike kennt 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/vi...ghlight=&sid=d1bbe028509d8e750ccb8a8d6d5b3b4a

Es sollte ein 1986/87er sein, Original waren Rollercams verbaut, ich denke von den XT Teilen war gar nichts verbaut, hat er ja so ungefähr auch geschrieben, die Regenbilder waren halt nicht so glücklich, Bianchi Farbstift hab ich schon mal rausgesucht  mal sehen ob es so bleibt oder die Originalausstattung wieder dran kommt, lg Daniel


----------



## flott.weg (8. Dezember 2011)

landsbee schrieb:


> Ob Schnäppchen oder nicht, das Bianchi ist  vor allem wenn man die Sommerbilder des Bianchis von Retrobike kennt
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/vi...ghlight=&sid=d1bbe028509d8e750ccb8a8d6d5b3b4a
> 
> Es sollte ein 1986/87er sein, Original waren Rollercams verbaut, ich denke von den XT Teilen war gar nichts verbaut, hat er ja so ungefähr auch geschrieben, die Regenbilder waren halt nicht so glücklich, Bianchi Farbstift hab ich schon mal rausgesucht  mal sehen ob es so bleibt oder die Originalausstattung wieder dran kommt, lg Daniel



wollte es gerade posten. super schnapper. glückwunsch. tolles rad. lass es so.

grüße jan


----------



## mauricer (8. Dezember 2011)

du warst das? 

ich hab das die ganze zeit beobachtet und gedacht, es wär doch ein nettes jeden-tag-rad (wenns davon nicht auch schon ein gäbe). glückwunsch, ein sehr schönes rad - noch dazu in Celeste!

vg

Moritz


----------



## landsbee (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja Moritz ich war es  und Jan, hast recht ich werde es wohl so lassen, nur andere Reifen kommen drauf. lg Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aussenstelle (12. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RaceFace-Kur...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a16ac764a

Race Face Forged Kurbel Sid Blau NOS EUR 36,50


----------



## newt3 (13. Dezember 2011)

das ist mal ganz harter tobak.
wenn das für jmd der nicht sucht schon schwer zu ertragen ist sie zu diesem preis nicht gekauft zu haben wie übel muss es dann für jmd sein der den passenden aufbau dazu hab (sprich blaue sid, sid blaue magura, sid blaue hügi's usw...)

und wenn du wirklich zu den suchenden gehörst:
*red dir einfach ein: " der höchstbieter hat als gebot 150 eur+x eingeloggt. es gab nur keinen zweitbieter der ihn bis zu dieser summe getrieben hat".* ist halt wirklich so, dass der endpreis manchmal eine schlacht zwischen zwei oder drei leuten ist und manchmal eben nummer zwei und drei fehlen (bzw zwar auch vorhanden sind aber mit unrealistisch niedrigem höchstgebot).


----------



## kadaverfleisch (13. Dezember 2011)

newt3 schrieb:


> und wenn du wirklich zu den suchenden gehörst:
> *red dir einfach ein: " der höchstbieter hat als gebot 150 eur+x eingeloggt. es gab nur keinen zweitbieter der ihn bis zu dieser summe getrieben hat".* ist halt wirklich so, dass der endpreis manchmal eine schlacht zwischen zwei oder drei leuten ist und manchmal eben nummer zwei und drei fehlen (bzw zwar auch vorhanden sind aber mit unrealistisch niedrigem höchstgebot).


 
das kann dir ja bei deinen buchtverkäufen nicht passieren, du verkaufst ohne bilder zu horrenden preisen  ist das jetzt die neue masche bei ebay????


----------



## bonebreaker666 (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Logos hätte man ja entfernen können..., schön günstig:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180770984959?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## roblobster (15. Dezember 2011)

hatte mich auch bisschen geärgert, der hätte sich gut am stadtrad gemacht!


----------



## newt3 (15. Dezember 2011)

falscher standort und zu groß aber zur weihnachtsfeier ein bianchi verschenken:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/150718060105


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (15. Dezember 2011)

In der Bucht schwimmen dutzende von XT-Kurbeln die zu Mondpreisen angeboten werden. Ich möchte mal wissen, welcher Zeitgenosse so einen Sch**** macht...


----------



## zuki (15. Dezember 2011)

newt3 schrieb:


> falscher standort und zu groß aber zur weihnachtsfeier ein bianchi verschenken:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/150718060105



Datt alte Dingen ist geschenkt noch zu teuer. Da müsste man dem Abholer noch 10 Euro in die Hand drücken...


----------



## kyromoto (15. Dezember 2011)

Das wäre mein Start ins Selbstbauprojekt gewesehn:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270867280776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1363

Trotz Internet auf der Arbeit trotzdem vercheckt. :-(


----------



## roblobster (15. Dezember 2011)

der ist aber weder klassisch, noch ein schnäppchen.
würde lieber hier im forum ne annongse aufgeben!


----------



## MadProetchen (15. Dezember 2011)

roblobster schrieb:


> der ist aber weder klassisch, noch ein schnäppchen.
> würde lieber hier im forum ne annongse aufgeben!



sehe ich auch so....
versuch macht kluch


----------



## kyromoto (16. Dezember 2011)

ich fand den nicht schlecht und er hätte das erfüllt was ich gebraucht hätte!


----------



## schnegg314 (16. Dezember 2011)

Tagelang beobachtet und dann um ein paar Minuten verbockt! 

http://www.ebay.ch/itm/170742973411?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## smoke_D (16. Dezember 2011)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Tagelang beobachtet und dann um ein paar Minuten verbockt!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ch/itm/170742973411?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Aua!


----------



## BB15 (18. Dezember 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> so ein sch .... aber auch ...
> 
> biet-o-matic hat versagt. statt zu bieten kam ne fehlermeldung
> 
> ...




An diesem Rahmen ist ein schöner Schaltzug / Bremszughalter, angenietet, wie es ausschaut, so bekommt man soetwas her?


----------



## stefanxy1 (19. Dezember 2011)

Versuch's mal bei Reset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roblobster (21. Dezember 2011)

wer hat denn das schöne somec geschossen? erst jetzt wieder drauf gekommen und siehe da ging ja schon gestern zu ende.


----------



## forever (22. Dezember 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


> *52,00*!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120806954617
> 
> ...


Hum...schade...aber siehe es mal so, bei CNC Bike gibt es schwarze
UltraLight Bremshebel, 2010 habe ich für das Paar soweit ich weiß noch
69 EUR bezahlt...jetzt kosten sie nur 49...zumindest als ich vor ca. 6 Mon.
mal wieder auf deren Seite war...diese türkis-farbenen Dinger müssen
ja auch zum Rahmen passen..


----------



## flott.weg (22. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260913780231?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204

wer hats? für den preis hätte ich es auch genommen.


----------



## mauricer (22. Dezember 2011)

oh la la. das hat ich auch gesehen. nice price. 

weiss irgendwer aus welchem jahr der rahmen wirklich war? die angabe war ja etwas dürftig.

vg

Moritz


----------



## Stadtkind (23. Dezember 2011)

roblobster schrieb:


> wer hat denn das schöne somec geschossen? erst jetzt wieder drauf gekommen und siehe da ging ja schon gestern zu ende.



gibts da viell.  einen link dazu? Würd ich gern mal sehn.


----------



## chowi (23. Dezember 2011)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> gibts da viell.  einen link dazu? Würd ich gern mal sehn.



http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-5...ep_vectorid=229487&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg


----------



## Mosstowie (23. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a6df85ce8

hier das Somec......


----------



## Stadtkind (23. Dezember 2011)

puh, da wäre ich möglicherweise schwach geworden. aber die Farben sind schon etwas "schrill"

was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## flott.weg (23. Dezember 2011)

Mosstowie schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a6df85ce8
> 
> hier das Somec......



ein traum. gut das ichs nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (24. Dezember 2011)

flott.weg schrieb:


> ein traum. gut das ichs nicht gesehen habe.


die verbaute LX ist aber alles andere als vintage, gerade mal paar jahre alt..


----------



## mightyEx (25. Dezember 2011)

forever schrieb:


> die verbaute LX ist aber alles andere als vintage, gerade mal paar jahre alt..



Stimmt, die ist weit nach der Jahrtausendwende rausgekommen. Da ist selbst meine alte LX in der Bastelkiste älter (2001), wenn aber auch nicht klassisch.


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Dezember 2011)

nicht die bucht aber retrobike.

 top red ano zaskar in 18 für 280 euro...

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=179971


----------



## buheitel (9. Januar 2012)

2 Minuten zu spätvonner arbeit zurück...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290652304520&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123


----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. Januar 2012)

stifflers_mum schrieb:


> 2 Minuten zu spätvonner arbeit zurück...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290652304520&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123



achtung! nicht alles, wo reto/kult dran steht, ist auch retro/kult drin


----------



## buheitel (9. Januar 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> achtung! nicht alles, wo reto/kult dran steht, ist auch retro/kult drin



naja wenn das so aufgebaut aussehen kann, find ich es schon begehrenswert. 



Zumal es von 91 zu sein scheint. Kult vielleicht nicht, aber dennoch sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha31 (9. Januar 2012)

Oha !
Der is schick aufgebaut ! Da macht selbst der muddy ein gutes bild 
Wobei es wirklich ein schnäppchen war bei dem Betrag.

Gruss


----------



## forever (11. Januar 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Stimmt, die ist weit nach der Jahrtausendwende rausgekommen. Da ist selbst meine alte LX in der Bastelkiste älter (2001), wenn aber auch nicht klassisch.



Joa, ca 2002...aber nicht die LX Kurbel, die gab es afaik 2004...die
FC-M580.  HollowTech II bereits...fahre ich selbst an einem Dynamics Comp HT
von ca. 2005, also das Teil ist zumindest nicht old school..bremst
mit V-Brakes von der Sorte XT 2008.


----------



## katzenschnitzel (13. Januar 2012)

Mann, könnte mich dummärgern!
Hab mich aufm Nachhauseweg verspätet..

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SRAM-Schaltg...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item337025c8cb

Allein schon die Kurbel...

P.S. ob das leere Bewertungsprofil dran Schuld ist?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Januar 2012)

katzenschnitzel schrieb:


> P.S. ob das leere Bewertungsprofil dran Schuld ist?



Ich glaub eher das lag daran, dass die Teile nicht richtig klassisch sind Diese neumodische Gelumpe hat halt keinen bleibenden Wert


----------



## argh (14. Januar 2012)

... aber eine ausgezeichnete Performance.


----------



## sevenack (22. Januar 2012)

AAAAARRGH

20 sekunden zulange auf's Fernsehen geguckt...

SCHEI55E !


----------



## Deleted 30552 (5. Februar 2012)

ich habe der versuchung widerstanden

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrradrahme...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a6fe9d7cb


----------



## zagato (6. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e6aa43fe6

das hätte mir auch gefallen. allein der gabel wegen.


----------



## black-panther (7. Februar 2012)

Wenn's 'ne Klein-Starrgabel wäre...


----------



## Mathes66 (7. Februar 2012)

M. E. passt die P-Bone am Pulse perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (7. Februar 2012)

War auch auf "Allein der Gabel wegen." bezogen.


----------



## chris974 (7. Februar 2012)

das pulse wurde doch schon vor nem  jahr mit exakt den gleichen bildern angeboten!


----------



## ClassicLine (10. Februar 2012)

wegen meinem Hochzeitstag leider komplett verpennt:-(

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330679235063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## evisu (10. Februar 2012)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> wegen meinem Hochzeitstag leider komplett verpennt:-(
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/330679235063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Nen olles Raleigh...habe ich da was verpasst? Hätte dass für Baumarktware gehalten?!?


----------



## olli (11. Februar 2012)

Ich kann es nicht genau erkennen, tippe aber auf eine der frühen LX (LK 110 und nicht LP). Das ist kein Baumakt und sicher mehr wert als 26,-

Ein realistischer Verkaufspeis beginnt für das Komplettrad bei 100.- aufwärts, eher etwas mehr, wenn wirklich alle funktioniert.


----------



## evisu (11. Februar 2012)

olli schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht genau erkennen, tippe aber auf eine der frühen LX (LK 110 und nicht LP). Das ist kein Baumakt und sicher mehr wert als 26,-
> 
> Ein realistischer Verkaufspeis beginnt für das Komplettrad bei 100.- aufwärts, eher etwas mehr, wenn wirklich alle funktioniert.



Oh...hätte ich nicht vermutet.


----------



## nio (11. Februar 2012)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> wegen meinem Hochzeitstag leider komplett verpennt:-(
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/330679235063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Manchmal muss man eben einfach Prioritäten setzten! 

...Ich finde du hast diese absolut richtig gesetzt! (Deine Frau denkt sicher auch so!  ) 

Das nächste mal klappt's dann auch mit dem Schnäppchen!

Der Käufer des Rades wird sich mit Sicherheit sehr freuen, denn bei dem Preis ist es ja wirklich fast ein Geschenk.


----------



## Flema (13. Februar 2012)

zagato schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e6aa43fe6
> 
> das hätte mir auch gefallen. allein der gabel wegen.



WOW...das war ein suuuper Preis


----------



## DefektesKind (13. Februar 2012)

au Backe und das zu diesem Preis und Zustand... 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180817702266?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinkdöner (13. Februar 2012)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> au Backe und das zu diesem Preis und Zustand...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/180817702266?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



is doch noch aktiv...


----------



## DefektesKind (13. Februar 2012)

war der falsche Link.
Shit jetzt hab ich meine Beobachtung verraten... nochmal  

Der andere Link wird nachgereicht.


----------



## newt3 (13. Februar 2012)

da hättest aber statt dem ollen gt tequesta lieber hier zuschlagen sollen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/250993830978

ja ich hab da meine finger gestern stillhalten können.
war aber grundsätzlich recht günstig und schön original erhalten.

hatte ja selbst mal ein solches eine nummer größer und muss sagen, dass es schon ein klasse rad war. aber man kann halt nicht alles gleichzeitig fahren.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (15. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160729498622?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


----------



## DefektesKind (22. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/16073572209...m570.l2736&_nkw=%09160735722094&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## ClassicLine (23. Februar 2012)

schade hatte einfach zu wenig geboten.... dachte es ging für weniger weg!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300663329651


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berni1965 (23. Februar 2012)

chris974 schrieb:


> das pulse wurde doch schon vor nem  jahr mit exakt den gleichen bildern angeboten!



Hallo Chris,

das ist exakt mein altes Rahmenset, welches ich bei ebay eingestellt hatte.
Es ist allerdings dort nicht versteigert worden, da die Käuferin, erst als es ans bezahlen ging bemerkte, daß sich am Oberrohr ja gar keine Pulse Schriftzüge befanden. Sie ist dann vom Verkauf zurückgetreten. Danach hatte ich es wochenlang bei Kalaydo inseriert. Es wollte niemand haben...Irgendwann habe ich es dann verkauft.
  Nun hat der Verkäufer sich meiner Bilder bedient, was ich echt zum :kotz:finde.
Habe ihn deshalb vorhin mal angeschrieben. Mal sehen, was er dazu sagt.

Gruß Berni


----------



## black-panther (23. Februar 2012)

Verlang' ne Provision für die Nutzung


----------



## Berni1965 (23. Februar 2012)

Gute Idee, Spaß beiseite, eigentlich ist es ja egal. Auf den Bildern ist ja nicht allzu viel zu sehen, außer einem Teppich und ein bißchen Landschaft. Es gibt wichtigeres, als sich über so etwas aufzuregen. 
Schönen Abend noch

Gruß Berni


----------



## smoke_D (24. Februar 2012)

Berni1965 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, Spaß beiseite, eigentlich ist es ja egal. Auf den Bildern ist ja nicht allzu viel zu sehen, außer einem Teppich und ein bißchen Landschaft. Es gibt wichtigeres, als sich über so etwas aufzuregen.
> Schönen Abend noch
> 
> Gruß Berni



Kann ich aber nachvollziehen, dass du es dennoch tust. Ich habe auch mal nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich auf eBay ein Bild meines damaligen Marin ZigZag Trail fand - bei einer Auktion zu einem ZigZag Rahmen...

Hatte ihn auch angeschrieben und sogar bei eBay gemeldet... Im nachhinein etwas kleinlich - aber es hat mich damals einfach echt genervt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. Februar 2012)

Falls Ihr an Euren Nerven hängt, könnt Ihr das nächste Mal einfach anwaltlich vorgehen. Es ist sogar im Gesetzestext von Freiheitsstrafe die Rede:

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/urhg/__106.html

Es ist in den Augen des Gesetzgebers also kein "Kavaliersdelikt". Unter der Suche "Vorgehen bei Bilderklau" findet Ihr ne ganze Menge...unter anderem dies hier

http://www.kanzleischroeder-kiel.de/artikel/urheberrecht/vorgehen-bei-bilderklau/?child=13


----------



## black-panther (24. Februar 2012)

Es wird halt immer mehr zur Praxis, wenn man nichts dagegen sagt. Kleinlich oder nicht, wenigstens vorher fragen sollte jedem doch möglich sein.


----------



## AgentKlein (24. Februar 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Es wird halt immer mehr zur Praxis, wenn man nichts dagegen sagt. Kleinlich oder nicht, wenigstens vorher fragen sollte jedem doch möglich sein.



Da hast absolut recht! D´accord!


----------



## mauricer (24. Februar 2012)

ich hab mal den fehler gemacht, für einen verstärker das bild einer anderen auktion zu verwenden. das war natürlich selten bescheuert von mir und so kam es dann auch, dass ich einige zeit später ein anwaltsschreiben im haus hatte mit einer saftigen bildnutzungsforderung (irgendwas zwischen 500-1000 Euro). das ganze war sehr professionell belegt, so dass auch mein bruder - seines zeichens ebenfalls anwalt mit urheberrechtskenntnis - nix dagegen sagen konnte und ich letzten endes bei einem vergleich von rund 3-400 Euro gelandet bin. ein fader beigeschmack war, dass der typ dies wohl "professionell" betrieb, sprich tausende auktionen am laufen hatte, deren artikel es wohl gar nicht gab, aber aus den wenigen fällen, in denen sich jemand bei bildern bedient hat, konnte er ordentlich kohle machen. klingt absurd, war aber tatsächlich so.....

vg

moritz


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. Februar 2012)

Eine riesige Schar Anwälte kümmert sich um (fast) nichts anderes mehr  Ist ein sicheres Geschäft mit den Urheberrechtsverletzungen. Mehr als die Originaldatei in voller Auflösung braucht man nicht, um sein Recht am Bild zu beweisen.


----------



## SCM (24. Februar 2012)

Das gilt *grundsätzlich überall* unabhängig vom Anlass. Bilder ausleihen kann man nicht, man kann sie nur nutzen oder vervielfältigen. Und derartige Handlungen/Verwertungsakte stehen nun mal grundsätzlich dem Urheber zu. Das finde ich persönlich auch gar nicht verwunderlich oder befremdlich.

In den meisten Foren sind die Nutzer sich jedoch einem gewissen common-sense bewusst, der üblicherweise bezüglich eingestellten Bildern herrscht. Nichts desto trotz bin ich persönlich bei der Einbindung von anderen User-Bildern sehr, sehr zurückhaltend. Nicht, weil ich Angst vor Konsequenzen habe, sondern weil es irgendwie nicht mir gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. Februar 2012)

die urheberrechtsverletzung bei nutzung eines fremden fotos sehe als kleineres übel an. was wäre das internet, wenn jeder tatsächlich nur seine eigenen fotos veröffentlichen würde? kaum denkbar!

viel schlimmer finde ich es, wenn jemand fremde fotos veröffentlicht, um käufer damit bewußt zu täuschen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. Februar 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> die urheberrechtsverletzung bei nutzung eines fremden fotos sehe als kleineres übel an. was wäre das internet, wenn jeder tatsächlich nur seine eigenen fotos veröffentlichen würde? kaum denkbar!



was ist daran undenkbar? Genau so und nicht anders ist es rechtlich. Ich halte es genauso wie SCM: Nur eigenes wird veröffentlicht und sei das allgemeine Interesse an Bildern, die ich irgendwann mal runtergeladen habe, noch so groß...



Matze010 schrieb:


> viel schlimmer finde ich es, wenn jemand fremde fotos veröffentlicht, um käufer damit bewußt zu täuschen



Da könnte man dann teilweise noch Betrugsabsichten unterstellen

aber jetzt wirds dann doch zu offtopic. Aber sensibel sollte man mit diesem Thema schon umgehen. Es lohnt sich 2 mal drüber nachzudenken, bevor man ein fremdes Bild hochläd...es muss nicht teuer werden, kann aber


----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. Februar 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> was ist daran undenkbar? Genau so und nicht anders ist es rechtlich.



und ich möchte natürliche nicht zum Rechtsbruch aufrufen. Jedoch ist unser Urheberrecht einfach total veraltet. Es hat sich der digitalen Entwicklung nicht angepaßt. Unser Internet lebt einfach davon, das Fotos und Artikel veröffentlicht und verbreitet werden. 

grenzen sehe da, wo sich jemand zu kommerziellen zwecken fremder fotos bedient


----------



## smoke_D (25. Februar 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> und ich möchte natürliche nicht zum Rechtsbruch aufrufen. Jedoch ist unser Urheberrecht einfach total veraltet. Es hat sich der digitalen Entwicklung nicht angepaßt. Unser Internet lebt einfach davon, das Fotos und Artikel veröffentlicht und verbreitet werden.
> 
> grenzen sehe da, wo sich jemand zu kommerziellen zwecken fremder fotos bedient



Gegen die Verbreitung von Artikeln mit Quellenangabe oder Zitaten mit Quellenangabe spricht auch nichts - auch nicht rechtlich. Auf das umformulieren ist OK. Aber eben nicht diese "Copy and Paste Mentalität" - und genau da fängt es eben schon an. (Nicht erst bei den Bildern)


----------



## SCM (25. Februar 2012)

Das stimmt so nicht bzw. liest sich missverständlich. Ein sog. "Bildzitat" ist auch nur in Ausnahmefällen zulässig. D.h. die Quellangabe unter dem Bild führt nicht automatisch zur Zulässigkeit der Vervielfältigung/Verbreitung. Habe jetzt keine Lust, dass hier genauer auszuführen, wer Näheres wissen will, kann nach "Bildzitat" und "51 UrhG" suchen.


----------



## smoke_D (25. Februar 2012)

Ich sprach auch nur von Artikeln - nicht von Bildern. Aber ich denke das war die Missverständlichkeit die du meintest?


----------



## AgentKlein (25. Februar 2012)

Leute....die hier angesprochenen Urheberrechtsverletzungen bzw. die rechtliche Seite des Urheberrechts etc. ist sicher eine interessante und wichtige Thematik, allerdings wäre es schön, wenn man all dieses Thema in einen eigenen thread packen könnte. Sprich: Zurück zur urspr. Thematik, was einem nämlich in der Bucht durch die Lappen gegangen ist. 

Ich denke, ich wäre nicht der einzige in diesem Forum, der das so sieht. 

Danke


----------



## smoke_D (28. Februar 2012)

Schade... Ich hatte es in der Beobachtung - aber nicht mehr auf dem Radar. Für das Geld hätte ich es auch genommen...

Marin Team FSR


----------



## Deleted 30552 (2. März 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/481196/cat/all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar1998 (10. März 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290677123211?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## argh (10. März 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/481196/cat/all



 da hat sich der käufer bestimmt sehr gefreut...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. März 2012)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/290677123211?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




wem paßt schon Rahmenhöhe - 76 cm?


----------



## black-panther (11. März 2012)

manche Beschreibungen sind schon genial...
Hatte da mal: "Höhe von Boden bis Sattel xx cm (ist verstellbar), Höhe Lenker von Boden xx cm (auch verstellbar), Räder sind 67cm hoch" ... usw.


----------



## black-panther (20. März 2012)

http://www.ebay.at/itm/290683327328?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Mist :/


----------



## AgentKlein (20. März 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.at/itm/290683327328?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Mist :/



Das ist in der Tat bitter......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (20. März 2012)

jo, Stress daheim und 2 Min nicht aufgepasst 
gleicher VK hatte noch ne Syncros Starrgabel drin, die ging für 202,xx.
Naja, ist halt so.


----------



## AgentKlein (20. März 2012)

Sei gut zu dir, denn rings ist so viel Leid.....*lacht*....Schei** drauf, kommt alles wieder. Garantiert. Ich habe es mir abgewöhnt, mich länger als ne Stunde zu ärgern, denn dann ärgere ich mich lieber zu 100 % über wichtigere Dinge als solch ein Rad-Teil, welches mir entging. Z.B. dass das Bier nicht kalt genug ist! DAS wäre jetzt viel wichtiger:=)


----------



## black-panther (20. März 2012)

bin zurzeit auf Diät, da gibt's nichtmal Bier


----------



## aggressor2 (20. März 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> bin zurzeit auf Diät, da gibt's nichtmal Bier



das is keine diät, das is selbstkasteiung.


----------



## bluenabu (20. März 2012)

Beschreibung

Mountainbike Scott Coyote Rahmen - 45cm 

TAUSCH MÖGLICH!! 
Tausche das Fahrrad gegen 2 Eheringe, mindestens 585er Gold. 





auch nicht schlecht....gefunden bei ebay kleinanzeigen


----------



## Zaskar1998 (24. März 2012)

Schade ...

lag wohl sicher daran , das der Verkäufer sich verschrieben hat ...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110843781602?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. März 2012)

glaub ich nicht. haben schon genug leute gefunden

die nachfrage nach komplettbikes hällt sich zur zeit einfach in grenzen

und dann hätte man das bike auch noch persönlich abholen müssen


----------



## hentho (25. März 2012)

Oh nein, suche ne 1 1/4" AccuTrax mit mind. 16cm Schaft schon ne ganze Weile (soll in Rahmenfarbe gelackt werden, daher wäre der Zustand auch genau passiend gewesen) und dann habe ich den falschen Tag im Kopf.

Verdammt! Wer läßt seine Auktion denn am Sa. auslaufen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PP01-Vintage...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4ab584debf


----------



## black-panther (25. März 2012)

Fast alle seine Auktionen liefen gestern aus... Hatte ich auch alles auf beobachten, trotzdem auch 2 Sachen verpasst. Naja was solls, kommt wieder


----------



## black-panther (27. März 2012)

Nicht ebay, trotzdem 'ne halbe Stunde zu spät 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1088854


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (27. März 2012)

Wirklich genialer Preis, falls alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht (aber bei Abholung wohl zu erwarten, es sei denn es handelt sich um Diebsgut ) und mein Mitgefühl


----------



## DefektesKind (27. März 2012)

Autsch.


----------



## black-panther (27. März 2012)

Satzzeichen und Smily Overkill... Weniger ist manchmal mehr


----------



## Stadtkind (27. März 2012)

Kärnten...


----------



## black-panther (28. März 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260986649571?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
man, Fernsehen


----------



## AgentKlein (28. März 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/260986649571?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> man, Fernsehen



Deswegen: Abschaffen! Denn: TV macht dumm und läßt einen wichtige Auktionen verpassen!


----------



## black-panther (1. April 2012)

Wenn man der Liebsten einen ebay-freien Sonntagabend verspricht... 
734er Cantis
schlimmer: Kuwahara


----------



## newt3 (1. April 2012)

734er cantis kannst glaub auch von mir kriegen.
zwar nicht für 15,50 incl versand aber dafür mit klötzen und querzügen.

----
zum kuwa:
->war da überhaupt 'ne gabel dabei? falls nicht: falls nicht, viel erfolg dem käufer beim suchen.
->was ist eigentlich ein kuwa alutec. war der aus alu geschweißt? aus alu geklebt? oder aus stahl mit alumuffen?  oder ganz normal aus stahl und hieß nur so? wie war er ausgestattet?
->bin ich der einzige der seine ganzen bilder nicht öffnen konnte? werd per ebay link noch wenn ich die bilderlinks von hand in die browserzeile packe?
er hatte ja allerhand schöne dinge heute zum verkauf.
natürlich ärgerlich, (für ihn) falls die bilder auf irgend einem unzuverlässigen bilderdienst liegen oder auch sein home server zusammenbricht aufgrund zu vieler zugriffe - bekommt man ja dann weniger geld, wenn die auktionen weniger aus text aber dafür aus aussagekräftigen bildern bestanden, die eben leider nicht zu öffnen waren.


----------



## newt3 (2. April 2012)

da war wohl wirklich sein server überlastet.
bilder kann man ja jetzt einsehen und die frage ob alu oder stahl und ob geklebt oder geschweißt ist ja nun gut in den bildern zu sehen.

aber es ist halt ohne gabel...

-------------------
so einen kuwahara schaltwerksschutz hab ich im übrigen auch noch im angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertel (2. April 2012)

Mein ******* Rechner wollte nicht so wie ich

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290689516442?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2012)

Die Bilder beim Kuwa haben einfach sehr lange gebraucht, um zu laden.
Was-auch-immer, das war ein sehr schöner Rahmen, die Lackierung ein Hammer; sogar 's Schatzi fand's schade, weil genau ihr Farbgeschmack (knallig/grell/bunt) und ihre Größe...
Gabel sicher schwer zu finden, wenn überhaupt; aber dann müsste -sofern man nicht warten kann/will- eben eine andere Starrgabel den Platz halten. 
Wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob er hier im Forum auftauchen wird, wäre sicher ein schöner Aufbauthread.


----------



## Stadtkind (2. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wenn man der Liebsten einen ebay-freien Sonntagabend verspricht...
> 734er Cantis
> schlimmer: Kuwahara



Ich schenke dir solche Cantis. WENN du endlich damit aufhörst "österreichische Kulturgüter" nach Deutschland zu vermitteln. Das nimmt schon Ausmaße an...


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2012)

Sprichst du vom Maroné?
Das habe ich ja nicht vermitteln können, da waren schon 8 andere Deutsche vor mir dran


----------



## Stadtkind (2. April 2012)

früher hat die Seite kein Schwein gekannt. Du hast uns Ösis quasi ein Eigentor geschossen (welche wir im Fußball normalerweise selbst zu schiessen pflegen). Aber es gibt ohnehin wichtigere Dinge auf dieser Welt.


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2012)

Ich bin ja nur zugewandert und fühle mich meinem Heimatland verbunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (2. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nur zugewandert und fühle mich meinem Heimatland verbunden



schon ok, aber beim nächsten Marone oder Sator bitte psst.. Damit wir ein paar hierbehalten.

brauchst du die Cantis? Ich hab die irgendwie Säckeweise.


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2012)

erstmal noch nicht, aber danke für's Angebot. Werde vll. drauf zurück kommen!


----------



## black-panther (10. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.at/itm/290683327328?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Mist :/


 
Da hat sich jemand wohl selbst überboten gehabt...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lenker-Vorba...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43aed8ba26


----------



## Deleted 30552 (10. April 2012)

wird eben so lange versteigert, bis der preis stimmt.


----------



## black-panther (10. April 2012)

Quatsch, das sind doch die bösen Käufer, die die Sachen hinterher doch nicht wollen


----------



## coast13 (10. April 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> wird eben so lange versteigert, bis der preis stimmt.


 
is evtl. ja schon irgendwann/irgendwo hier geantwortet worden, aber:

wie geht das eigentlich, das jemand im abständen von ein paar wochen immer wieder die gleichen teile versteigern kann obwohl sie ja bei der auktion weggingen ?? is mir schon öfter aufgefallen.......


----------



## AgentKlein (10. April 2012)

coast13 schrieb:


> is evtl. ja schon irgendwann/irgendwo hier geantwortet worden, aber:
> 
> wie geht das eigentlich, das jemand im abständen von ein paar wochen immer wieder die gleichen teile versteigern kann obwohl sie ja bei der auktion weggingen ?? is mir schon öfter aufgefallen.......



Die Antwort ist ziemlich einfach: Man kann immer wieder ein und denselben Artikel versteigern, weil man mehrere identische Artikel hat, z.B. aus einer Konkursmasse. Natürlich schließt das nicht aus, dass es den einen oder anderen Idioten gibt, der aus bekannten Gründen, auf seine eigenen Artikel bieten läßt. 

Was ich sagen will: Nicht jeder, der gleiche Artikel mehrmals hintereinander weg versteigert, muß zwingend ein Betrüger/Idiot/Nepper/Schlepper/Bauernfänger etcpp. sein.

Nicht dass falsche Schlüsse gezogen werden: Ich bin NICHT der Verkäufer der Syncros Vorbau/Lenkereinheit und kenne ihn auch nicht.


----------



## coast13 (10. April 2012)

Hi,

mir ging es bei meiner Frage schon um absolut identische (zumindest von der Beschreibung/ Fotos her), gebrauchte Artikel. 

Vermutlich waren da schon wirklich einige Zweit-Accounts oder "Bekannte" am Werk, auch wenn die Gebotsaktivität der jeweiligen Kaufer bei DEM Verkäufer nicht besonders hoch war.

Nervt halt immer nur wenn z.b. bei ner Kurbel der Preis 2 Stunden vor Ende von 30 EUR auf einen Schlag auf 70 EUR hochgeht... und dann das Teil wieder ne Woche später drin steht...


----------



## AgentKlein (10. April 2012)

coast13 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mir ging es bei meiner Frage schon um absolut identische (zumindest von der Beschreibung/ Fotos her), gebrauchte Artikel.
> 
> ...



Ah, okay, das ist was anderes, ich dachte, du meinst neue Artikel. Nun, wenn es um gebrauchte Artikel geht, hast natürlich recht; da stinkt es oft nach Verrat und "Eigenbieterei". Das Problem wird wohl (leider!) keiner in den Griff bekommen; und ebay erst recht nicht. Aber das ist ja bekannt.


----------



## coast13 (10. April 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> ....... Das Problem wird wohl (leider!) keiner in den Griff bekommen; und ebay erst recht nicht. Aber das ist ja bekannt.


 
ja, leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentKlein (10. April 2012)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Das ist doch Bullshit alles, dann sollen Sie es eben nicht bei Ebay verkloppen, aber kann mir ja egal sein...



Kann deiner "Äußerung" nicht ganz folgen......


----------



## AgentKlein (10. April 2012)

Ach so meinst das....jetzt habe ich es verstanden. 

Deine Reaktion ist in meinen Augen schon Okay, kann ich nachvollziehen, bewegt sich vollkommen im Rahmen


----------



## Toadstool (10. April 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Das Problem wird wohl (leider!) keiner in den Griff bekommen; und ebay erst recht nicht. Aber das ist ja bekannt.



ebay sicher nicht, die kassieren immerhin 9 % provision vom verkaufswert. 

aber kann doch irgendwie nicht ganz wirtschaftlich sein, wenn man seine teile 3 bis 4 mal selber hochpuscht, weil der gewünschte betrag nicht erzielt wurde und einem dann jedes mal 9 % abgezogen werden

besser wäre es seine "freunde" zu beauftragen, dies zu erledigen.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (10. April 2012)

na der verkäufer beantragt dann bei ebay die erstattung der verkaufsprovision, weil der käufer (also er selbst) nicht gezahlt hat


----------



## Toadstool (10. April 2012)

hmm, mag sein aber ob man dererlei öfters durchziehen kann? ebay entgeht ja kohle, und auch kleinvieh macht mist

könnte auch sein das die das gar nicht merken, so "verbugt" wie diese ebay-umgebung programmiert ist


----------



## newt3 (10. April 2012)

probiers aus und berichte.
ich denke mal das kannst du wirklich sehr sehr oft durchziehen eh ebay dir 'ne böse nachricht schickt, wenn überhaupt

hauptsache du verkaufst halt ab und an doch mal wieder was ohne rücknahme, was eben dann zu ebay gebühren führt.

das sind doch alles automatisierte formulare. da macht keiner irgend 'nen kopfdruck. wäre ja auch schlimm bei der riesen menge an auktionen.

von daher dürfte es ebay egal sein wieviel fakegebote und damit verbundene rückabwicklungen es gibt.

ist sicher mehr aufwand für die, wenn irgendjemand von der bieterseite sich als sheriff versteht und meint die verkäufer zu verpfeifen und dafür die kundenhotline bemüht. aber je nach art der hotline verdienen die damit aber auch noch geld.

------------
letztendlich gibts schlimmeres als sich drüber aufzuregen, dass ein verkäufer bei ebay für seine ware 'nen angemessenen preis haben möchte.
kannst ihm den ja anbieten. entweder eben per fairem gebot (also nicht nur 30 auf eine kurbel bieten die eigentlich 70 wert sein sollte) oder eben versuchen ihm die kurbel ohne ebay abzukaufen (bei 70 minus 9% ebayverkaufsgebühren bleiben ja beim verkäufer auch nur 62,70 eur hängen also ist da schonmal etwas spielraum nach unten).
in vielen fällen haben verkäufer die solche fakegebote machen damit ihre artikel nicht für ramschpreis weggehen durchaus faire vorstellungen für ihre artikel.
frag ihn dochmal was die syncros kombi kosten soll (ohne ihm den vorwurf zu machen er habe preistreiberei betrieben)


----------



## DefektesKind (11. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VooDoo-Bi...478e443&clk_rvr_id=331579523977#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## newt3 (11. April 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150790482151

rahmentechnisch klar mit 'nen kuwa hi pacer auf einer wellenlänge und von der austattung auch ok.

---------------------
naja durch die lappen ist jetzt der falsche ausdruck. ich war halt etwas unentschlossen und habs mit dem bieten gelassen.....(zumal versand von 46 eur halt noch draufgekommen wäre). keine frage selbst das geld ist's wohl dann trotzdem immernoch locker wert.

*vielleicht hat ja jemand was vergleichbares in berlin oder um süd-östlichem umland????? 
*- 'nen 28" damen trekking oder crossrad
- nicht! schwarz
- möglichst stahl mit starrer gabel und was das rahmenset angeht nicht total sackschwer (der dawes mit 531 ist sicher kein leichtgewicht aber immerhin kein 3,5kg+x wasserrohrrahmen). alu geht evtl auch aber dann bitte keine coladosendurchmesser
- 28" (ist ja in der auktion mit 26" nur falsch beschrieben. man sieht ja klar, dass es ein 28" rad ist)
- vernünftige austattung (die kommt aber vermutlich eh zu großen teilen runter und wird durch leichteres aber ebenfalls älteres material ersetzt....563er kurbel+un7x lager, 11-26er kassette, 6400er ultegra schaltwerk ->schon wären die ersten 300 gramm weg.., faltreifen, leichter sattel, stütze...usw usw....das 9,3kg hi-pacer hier im forum zeigt wo's hingeht (ganz so extrem solls nicht werden und damenrahmen sind eh immer 'nen tick schwerer aber mit blechen und träger so 12 kg ist machbar)
*->soll 'nen touren und alltagsrad für die verwandschaft werden*
- 'nen gutes aber unauffälliges leichtes. also keine farblich einfallslose 1000 eur aluschüssel mit 100mm federgabel, nabendymamo die vor jedem supermarkt oder restaurant als teures rad auffällt.


----------



## black-panther (16. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200742035245?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Krankenhaus = schlechter Empfang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (16. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/200742035245?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Krankenhaus = schlechter Empfang...



Bei mir in guten Händen. Zu Deiner Beruhigung: habe deutlich mehr geboten.

Dafür gingen mir die beiden Top-XTR-Bremsarme des gleichen Verkäufers wegen Verbindungsproblemen durch die Lappen.


----------



## Rahbari (16. April 2012)

Das größte Schnäppchen war am Samstag mittag: MC 1 Klein Attitude mit Starrgabel in 20 Zoll mit Storck-Lackierung und XTR 900 komplett (Ausnahme: STIs nur XT) für 700 Euro. Habe eine Stunde zu spät angerufen. Egal, will eh lieber ein Adroit.


----------



## black-panther (16. April 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Bei mir in guten Händen. Zu Deiner Beruhigung: habe deutlich mehr geboten.


 
Na gut zu wissen 

Storck Attitude: war das auf ebay?


----------



## Rahbari (16. April 2012)

Nee, auf den ebay Kleinanzeigen. Ca. 12 Uhr wurde das Rad eingestellt. Um 16 Uhr war es schon weg.


----------



## black-panther (16. April 2012)

Achso... ja, das passiert wohl fast jedem hier häufiger...


----------



## robbi_n (16. April 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Nee, auf den ebay Kleinanzeigen. Ca. 12 Uhr wurde das Rad eingestellt. Um 16 Uhr war es schon weg.



Das Stock hab ich auch gesehen, irgendwie hab ich in Erinnerung das es nur um den Rahmen ging , kann aber auch sein das ich nur wieder schief geguckt hab .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. April 2012)

war das jetzt der Rahmen, der als "gestaucht" vor paar Tagen hier im Basar wegging? Damals noch mit Gabel? Ich habe die Kleinanzeige nicht gesehen, aber das hätte sich ja dann wertmäßig über Nacht quasi verdoppelt...


----------



## black-panther (17. April 2012)

der gestauchte ist jetzt auf ebay, siehe auch hier


----------



## robbi_n (17. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> der gestauchte ist jetzt auf ebay, siehe auch hier





Ach Sorry , das hab ich verwechselt .....


----------



## stefanxy1 (19. April 2012)

hier stand quatsch


----------



## stefanxy1 (19. April 2012)

schlimm?


----------



## black-panther (23. April 2012)

gestern hab' ich irgendwie verpennt
http://www.ebay.de/itm/280864660447?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300695069398?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Ianus (23. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/300695069398?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Naja, dafür das es keine Klein-LVE ist  Wenn ich es richtig sehe ist es eine dieser -17°-LVE, die die Firma Müsing 1994 u.a. am Mirar verbaut hatte.....


----------



## flott.weg (23. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140738855222?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204

und direkt vor ort. irgendwie verpennt. schon nen heftiger schnapper. alleine die bremsanlage ist seine 250 wert. naja.

jan


----------



## bratfass (23. April 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Naja, dafür das es keine Klein-LVE ist  Wenn ich es richtig sehe ist es eine dieser -17°-LVE, die die Firma Müsing 1994 u.a. am Mirar verbaut hatte.....



schon allein and dem breiten flachen übergang zur flatbar UND der komische Abschluss bei der Klemschraube


----------



## mat2u (23. April 2012)

und ich war nur Momente zu spät am PC......
http://www.ebay.de/itm/290673087277?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (23. April 2012)

Au,das ist schade.Schicke Gabel.


----------



## mkberlin (24. April 2012)

flott.weg schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/140738855222?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> und direkt vor ort. irgendwie verpennt. schon nen heftiger schnapper. alleine die bremsanlage ist seine 250 wert. naja.
> 
> jan



...kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das das der verkäufer zugelassen hat!? wird er schon irgendwie selber ersteigert haben. alles andere wäre aber sowas von dämlich...


----------



## AgentKlein (25. April 2012)

mkberlin schrieb:


> ...kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das das der verkäufer zugelassen hat!? wird er schon irgendwie selber ersteigert haben. alles andere wäre aber sowas von dämlich...



Oder es ist eben ein ehrlicher VK der sich damit abgefunden hat, dass ein Verkauf nun mal auch mal -monetär gesehen- nach hinten los gehen kann und dazu steht. Soll es geben. Wenn man mit einem Euro Startgebot anfängt, muss man damit rechnen, dass man sich auf die Fresse legt.
Bin übrigens nicht der VK.


----------



## black-panther (25. April 2012)

Das Misstrauen ist leider Resultat der immer gängiger werdenden Praxis vieler Verkäufer.


----------



## Darth Timo (29. April 2012)

bratfass schrieb:


> schon allein and dem breiten flachen Ã¼bergang zur flatbar UND der komische Abschluss bei der Klemschraube




Sag nichts gegen die Teile, sind 1a und Ã¼brigens in der Tat von MÃ¼sing, nicht Klein. Mit Titanklemmschraube etc, um 370g bei -17Â° und 130 mm, extremst (!) steif, perfekt verarbeitet (und damit meine ich perfekt), und wem das was bedeutet "made in Germany", als Alu damals groÃ im Kommen war. Die Pulverbeschichtung hÃ¤lt mindestens so viel aus wie eine Eloxalschicht. Bei den leicht ansteigenden AusfÃ¼hrungen ist der "HÃ¶cker" mit der Klemmschraube auch weniger deutlich zu sehen.

@black-panther

Keine Sorge, ich habe die letzten Jahre 3 StÃ¼ck ersteigert, keine war Ã¼ber 55â¬, zwei davon waren sogar NOS, davon eine von einem HÃ¤ndler. Die gibt's bei ebay immer mal wieder (und ich bin jetzt versorgt, also einer weniger, der mitbietet)

Mir ist mal eine alte Alesa-Felge durch die Lappen gegangen. Da hatte ich gerade ein altes MÃ¼sing Rennrad ersteigert und generalÃ¼berholt, und auch gleich mal nach Ersatzteilen gesucht. FÃ¼r 1â¬ ist sie weggegangen, sah aus wie neu! Seither (Ã¼ber 1 Jahr) war die Felge nicht wieder drin .

PS: Heavily edited


----------



## Deleted 30552 (29. April 2012)

aber wenn jemand etwas von KLEIN anbietet, sollte es auch von KLEIN sein

alles andere ist Verarschung


----------



## Darth Timo (29. April 2012)

Jo, das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (30. April 2012)

hab zu lange überlegt, ob mir der rahmen nun gefällt oder nicht

und dann noch im internet etwas über risse gelesen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/S-Bike-Rahme...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e6d70afed


----------



## mkberlin (30. April 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> hab zu lange überlegt, ob mir der rahmen nun gefällt oder nicht
> 
> und dann noch im internet etwas über risse gelesen
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/S-Bike-Rahme...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e6d70afed



...abgesehen davon, fand ich das s-bike schon immer grottenhäßlich - würde ich nicht mal für geschenkt fahren ohne mich zu schämen :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (6. Mai 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320897374728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Dreck, Judy DHO hätte ich gebraucht aber war einem von euch mehr wert... schade, wirds doch nicht so schnell aufgebaut das Lawwill


----------



## Protorix (11. Mai 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270970355157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
und das hätte ich nicht gebraucht aber ein obed mit zeugs dran für 250 is ned verkehrt


----------



## newt3 (11. Mai 2012)

ui der preis ist nett für titan.

(aber bei so 'ner dürftigen beschreibung darf man sich natürlich nicht wundern, einen rahmen mit dellen oder was zu bekommen. solche schnäppchen muss man wohl frühzeitig riechen und dementsprechende fragen stellen oder eben abholen können oder einfach glück haben)


----------



## Mosstowie (12. Mai 2012)

...leider kein Litespeed.......


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. Mai 2012)

jetzt kleben die chinesen schon litespeed-decals auf ihre rahmen

und verarschen damit arme, ahnungslose ebay-anbieter(innen)


----------



## Koe (12. Mai 2012)

mal blöd gefragt woran kann man das genau festmachen das es keines ist? das würde der allgemeinheit ja für die zukunft auch helfen, falls noch mehr solcher angbote auftauchen.
vlt. wußte der verkäufer ja selbst auch nicht das es kein lietspeed ist.

gruß

stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. Mai 2012)

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=105486


----------



## Protorix (12. Mai 2012)

immerhin der OBED Schritfzug stimmt nciht.


----------



## Koe (12. Mai 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=105486



ja na klar, ich hatte gedanklich an ein altes model gedacht.
vielen dank für den link. die unterschiede zum obed sind natürlich ganz deutlich zu sehen. allein das oberflächenfinish.


gruß

stefan


----------



## zagato (13. Mai 2012)

Protorix schrieb:


> Stimmt. Billiger IBS Rahmen, böse



billig? also ich habe schon ibs rahmen mit wirklich sehr sehr schönen schweißnähten gesehen. 
aber klar das litespeed ist halt nochmal eine andere kategorie.


----------



## Koe (13. Mai 2012)

ich frage mich aber immer noch woran erkenne ich anhand der bilder das es kein altes litespeed ist, aber ein "billiger ibs rahmen" sein soll??

gruß

stefan


----------



## Deleted 30552 (13. Mai 2012)

wobei es IBS rahmen als solche gar nicht gab. der/ die haben einfach nur in russland eingekauft und gelabelt

towsen hat in russland und in china eingekauft


----------



## Deleted 30552 (13. Mai 2012)

oder doch ein Litespeed?

der ex-rahmen von olli unterscheidet sich von dem bei retrobike. sieht aber dem bei ebay ähnlich

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336170


----------



## Mosstowie (13. Mai 2012)

Kommando zurück...es ist doch ein Litespeed... das 1991er Litespeed Mountain....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (13. Mai 2012)

wenn man die schweißnähte zwischen dem späteren litespeed

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=105486

und dem früheren litespeed 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336170

vergleicht... da liegen ja wohl welten dazwischen

insofern dürfte der preis bei ebay schon in ordnung gehen


----------



## stoppi_71 (16. Mai 2012)

Ja fix noch amol und krutze türk'n.... War mit dem Verkäufer schon in Verhandlung, hat es aber wie angekündigt aus verständlichen Gründen an jemanden vor Ort verkauft...

Entschuldigung für die Bildqualität, hatte nur ein Handy dabei 

Trotzdem eine Augenweide wie ich finde und das, obwohl ich heterosexuell bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmperorDark (18. Mai 2012)

unn verpennt...schei55e...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251056866474...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## Rahbari (18. Mai 2012)

EmperorDark schrieb:


> unn verpennt...schei55e...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/251056866474...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true



Shit, war ein schönes Schnäppchen.


----------



## black-panther (18. Mai 2012)

ich schätze wegen des ITA-Gewindes


----------



## bratfass (18. Mai 2012)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> Ja fix noch amol und krutze türk'n.... War mit dem Verkäufer schon in Verhandlung, hat es aber wie angekündigt aus verständlichen Gründen an jemanden vor Ort verkauft...
> 
> Entschuldigung für die Bildqualität, hatte nur ein Handy dabei
> 
> ...



also DAS ist aber NICHTS für unseren rückenpabst


----------



## stoppi_71 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Michael!

Zuerst einmal, Gratulation zur schönen Kurbel. Gefällt mir auch außerordentlich gut. 

Das Klein wäre als Übergangsmodell für dieses Bianchi gedacht gewesen. Das hat hinten eine 28-er Scheibe und vorne ein 26-er Laufrad und ist soweit ich mich erinnern kann aus dem Jahre 1988 (Erstbesitz meines Bruders). Wenn du das länger als 5 Minuten ohne laut aufzuschreien fahren kannst, darf man sich getrost Rückenpapst schimpfen 





P.S.: ... und übrigens, hinten hängt mein Neuzugang, ein NOS-Dolomiti, aber das nur so nebenbei ...


----------



## Tinitus (20. Mai 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Cannondale-M2000-Magura-HS33?item=290710402571&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8548405343651794707

Leider nur Abholung... Der Preiß is echt heiß.


----------



## black-panther (20. Mai 2012)

puh, das ist hart...


----------



## black-panther (21. Mai 2012)

Nicht wirklich durch die Lappen gegangen, war nur unschlüssig, teils auch dadurch bedingt, dass niemand geboten hat 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/350565662453?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## sebse (24. Mai 2012)

verdammte axt - ahhhhr - zu langsamm 

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports/radsport/sonstige-velos/zwei-velos/v/an679143904/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (24. Mai 2012)

nunja es ist zumindest in Forum angekommen  / wenn auch in der Schweiz geblieben


----------



## landsbee (24. Mai 2012)

Ein wenig Überraschungspaket ist/bleibt es auf jeden Fall, keiner hat sich getraut nach Rost, Dellen etc... zu fragen, weil keiner die Auktion und sein Interresse bekunden, aber ich befürchte das es in einem guten Zustand ist, ich hatte mein Limit und der Schnegg hats bekommen weiter geht die Suche...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. Mai 2012)

"â Suchen sie Ersatzteile? Schrauben und HÃ¤mmern sie gerne? Machen sie Kunst daraus? Dann wÃ¤ren diese FahrrÃ¤der vielleicht das Geeignete. "


wie kommt so jemand an ein Moutain Goat?


----------



## landsbee (25. Mai 2012)

Matthias, das Zauberwort heißt HAUSHALTSAUFLÖSUNGEN  gepaart mit völliger Unwissenheit und ner großen Portion Glück das mal wieder zwei, drei Freaks die Taschen für Altmetal aufmachen  ich kann mir bildlich vorstellen was er für ein Gesicht gemacht hat als er den VK Preis gesehen hat  lg Daniel


----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. Mai 2012)

ja, hab gesehn, daß das ein antiquitätenhändler ist. muß dann wohl eine auflösung eines besser betuchten haushalts gewesen sein.

als was vergleichbares fällt mir nur der Germans Batbike rahmen ein, der bei ebay vor ein mehreren jahren als "fahrradrahmen" angeboten wurden, zusammen mit einem foto, auf dem man kaum etwas erkennen konnte


----------



## black-panther (25. Mai 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> Germans Bad Bike


 
 bin heute leicht zu unterhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. Mai 2012)

na Bad von baden oder dem Bad


----------



## newsboy (25. Mai 2012)

zum glück sind wir hier alles kenner...


----------



## black-panther (25. Mai 2012)

Was wäre das Leben ohne etwas Komik.


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Mai 2012)

schade  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/280889847658...47658&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Lousse (2. Juni 2012)

rasaldul schrieb:


> aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh! heute ist nicht mein tag



Meiner auch nicht, aber gleich doppelt und dreifach nicht! 
Durch Zufall beim Googeln gestern Abend in der Kruschelecke der Webseite eines Fahrradladens in Oberammergau ein Marin Team Issue entdeckt, top erhalten, zu verkaufen im Kundenauftrag für 450 EUR VB: http://www.radlang.de/Marin-Team-Issue-Gr-48 
Als ich heute anrufe bescheidet mir der freundliche Verkäufer: "Na, des is' weg. I hab mi eh scho gwundert, daß si neamads dafir interessiert hod, des stand a Ewigkeit auf unsra Webseitn. Aber gestern hammas verkauft." GESTERN!!!!!! WAAAAAAAAAH 
Und dann fand ich noch diese Anzeige: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=64329667
Team Marin, Originalzustand, kaum gefahren, komplett XT, für sage und schreibe 150 EUR!! Vor zwei Stunden WAR DIE ANZEIGE NOCH AKTIV. Sofort E-Mail hingeschrieben. Daraufhin wurde sie vom Netz genommen.


----------



## thomasg2466 (2. Juni 2012)

brauch jemand alte fahrrade padel!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alte-Fahrrad...ahrradteile&hash=item3f18017353#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## Fuchs. (2. Juni 2012)

:d


----------



## nafetsgurk (2. Juni 2012)

nommel - wasn hier los..........


----------



## mkberlin (2. Juni 2012)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> brauch jemand alte fahrrade padel!
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/alte-fahrrad...ahrradteile&hash=item3f18017353#ht_500wt_1287



...der gerät! :d:d:d


----------



## black-panther (2. Juni 2012)

oh man...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/110886997215?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Habe zwar ein Set, aber auf Lager schadet ja nie. Und dann verpennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkberlin (2. Juni 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> oh man...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/110886997215?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> Habe zwar ein Set, aber auf Lager schadet ja nie. Und dann verpennt



...das is ja wirklich obersch...! habe laaange welche gesucht und nicht gefunden. wenn es dann man welche gab, dann 2 sätze für mindestens 35-40 euro, was mir zu heftig war. jetzt habe ich umdisponiert.


----------



## stefanxy1 (3. Juni 2012)

was war denn da los?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/320915169127?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_711wt_1142


----------



## Quen (3. Juni 2012)

stefanxy1 schrieb:


> was war denn da los?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/320915169127?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_711wt_1142


Naja, der Lack blüht ganz ordentlich, Farbunterschiede im Lack durch Aufkleber, keine passende Gabel dabei.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## stefanxy1 (3. Juni 2012)

Blühen tun die Kleins doch alle mehr oder weniger und für ihre uv-Beständigkeit sind sie auch nicht gerade berühmt.
Ich fand das recht günstig, bin aber sicher auch kein Experte...


----------



## Quen (3. Juni 2012)

Es gibt schon einige, die nicht blühen.  Das mit der UV-Beständigkeit ist klar, aber mir persönlich sind dann gleichmäßig ausgeblichene lieber. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Deleted 30552 (3. Juni 2012)

und neu lackieren lassen lohnt sich nicht ... wenn es der lackierer nicht nebenbei macht


----------



## höhenangst (20. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200775282945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649







verpasst , hab gedacht die Auktion läuft heute aus 

naja, kommt Zeit, kommt Rad   oder zumindest Teile


----------



## mauricer (20. Juni 2012)

Bekommst du die nicht für den gleichen Preis bei Lenzen in Aachen? Oder sind das andere?

VG

Moritz


----------



## Mosstowie (21. Juni 2012)

..ich glaube,es geht eher um die Abdeckungen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (21. Juni 2012)

Ja Moritz , da hast Du Recht , aber ohne Dichtungen , und die kosten neu bei ebay teils auch noch mal 100,-  . 

wie Mosstowie schon geschrieben hat 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## mauricer (21. Juni 2012)

ach so...hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. die sind in der tat selten und teuer..


----------



## bluenabu (22. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ultra-Gayle-...45659?pt=DE_Herren_Socken&hash=item1c2831f01b


----------



## euphras (22. Juni 2012)

Wenn es den Herren "Freireitern" und Konsorten zu langweilig wird, kommen sie wohl in den Klassikbereich und spammen diesen zu...

[email protected] bluenabu, hast Du wenigsten Erdnüsse mitgebracht, die Du uns zuwerfen kannst?!


----------



## Koe (25. Juni 2012)

watt war denn hier los? preisverfall bei den wtb teilen???? wenn ich an die letzten naben und steuersätze denke, ist das ja ein richtiges schnäppchen. ich hatte ihn schon abgeschrieben, schade.


http://www.ebay.de/itm/261047172994?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


gruß


stefan


----------



## roblobster (26. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251089300232...84.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1413

zum Mäuse melken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (26. Juni 2012)

roblobster schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/251089300232...84.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> zum Mäuse melken.....



autsch......


----------



## euphras (26. Juni 2012)

roblobster schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/251089300232...84.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> zum Mäuse melken.....



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht....was soll an dem Baumarktbomber soll toll sein, die "kultige" STX-Gruppe?!?


----------



## mat2u (26. Juni 2012)

Das hier ist ein Bike 
Leider hatte die VerkÃ¤uferin auch ein Rocky eingestellt welches nur wenige Sekunden vorher endete und ich per App nicht beide kaufen konnte.
Das Kestrel wohnt nun also fÃ¼r â¬ 77,-  in Zukunft woanders.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160827126031?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## karoo (26. Juni 2012)

sunn = baumarkt


----------



## smallbrownbike (26. Juni 2012)

Lustiger Thread  Irgendwo muß man seinem Ärger ja Luft machen.

Findet man wohl nicht so häufig in dem Zustand:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261045667617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Na ja, weiter geht die Suche. Ich nehm' sie übrigens auch in schwarz


----------



## roblobster (26. Juni 2012)

karoo schrieb:


> sunn = baumarkt



x 2

euphras wird wohl besonders gut gelaunt sein heute.
Ist wirklich ärgerlich wenn kein versand angeboten wird.
Klar, ist es kein top modell, aber ein durchaus schönes Stadtrad allemal und das zu einem Spitzen Preis.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Juni 2012)

was will man mit all den stadträdern? 

die gibts bei ebay wie sand am meer


das kestrel ist/ war dann schon ne ganz andere preisklasse. allerdings muß man bei einem alten carbon-rahmen auch vorsichtig sein


----------



## euphras (26. Juni 2012)

roblobster schrieb:


> ...
> Klar, ist es kein top modell, aber ein durchaus schönes Stadtrad allemal und das zu einem Spitzen Preis.



Als ich mich 2007 angemeldet habe, gab es hier noch regelmässige Poster, die alle paar Wochen Mountain Goats, Kuwaharas, Kleins, Kogas, Bontragers, Potts, Fishers, Rock Lobsters, Bridgestones, Kestrels, Yetis, Cannondales, Breezers, SlingShots, Mammoths, Funks, AMPs, u.s.w. hier vorgestellten. Seltene paint jobs, anspruchsvolle Restaurationen, die sich über Monate hinziehen konnten, individuelle Mixe aus Komponenten, die der Anfänger nicht unbedingt mixen würde (HG-Laufradsatz mit Superbe Schaltwerk und Dura-Ace Bar-end shiftern z. B.).

An Komponenten gab es ein ansprechendes Menue aus Campagnolo, Mavic, Sansin, Dia Compe, Sugino, Action tech, Phil Wood, Grafton, SunTour, Paul, Shimano, Sachs, Joes, Durham Bullseye, Cooks, .....

Heute gibt es hier zusehends die "Stadträder", liebevoll mit der "Kultgruppe" STX (gerne in "Chromica" :kotz aufgebaut. Ist klar, daß das die Aficionados, die "Freaks" auf die Dauer vertreibt....  :sigh:


----------



## oppaunke (26. Juni 2012)

da stimme ich dir begrenzt zu,
klar ists schade das viel Unter-/Mittelklasse zu sehen ist.
Aber für viele der von dir genannten interessanten Aufbauten brauchst du heute schon fast nen 6er im lotto oder nen großen kleinkredit.
das möchte ich mal am rande anmerken.
zu der damaligen zeit gab es auch regelmäßig verkaufsthreads in denen solche Rahmen/Teile zu bezahlbaren kursen hier angeboten wurden.
heute geht meistenteils alles über e-bay und dementsprechend hoch liegen auch letztlich die ausgaben für einen von dir gern abonnierten aufbau.
also mich wundert die entwicklung zumindest nicht.
das nur als zu beachtende eingabe.
christian


----------



## euphras (26. Juni 2012)

oppaunke schrieb:


> da stimme ich dir begrenzt zu,
> klar ists schade das viel Unter-/Mittelklasse zu sehen ist.
> Aber für viele der von dir genannten interessanten Aufbauten brauchst du heute schon fast nen 6er im lotto oder nen großen kleinkredit.
> das möchte ich mal am rande anmerken.
> ...



Da sprichst Du natürlich einen interessanten Punkt an, Christian. Mir ist natürlich auch klar, daß es nicht alle vier Wochen einen Aufbaufaden mit einem von Russ Picket re-ge-painteten (sch**ß Denglisch ) Mountain Goat geben kann. Aber bezahlbare, wirklich hübsche Rahmen tauchen doch auch hier alle paar Tage mal auf, erinnert sei an das GT Karakoram "Tequilla Sunrise", das Arne vor einiger Zeit im Basar angeboten hatte...

Und wenn man sich nicht gerade NOS Teile ans Rad hängen will, gibt es sicherlich Alternativen zu den STX Teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (27. Juni 2012)

euphras schrieb:


> und wenn man sich nicht gerade nos teile ans rad hängen will, gibt es sicherlich alternativen zu den stx teilen.


 
+1


----------



## schnebelke (27. Juni 2012)

ich finde ja auch nicht, dass man sich wegen einem sunn vertek, das jemand hier postet, sicher auch weils für 32,xx wegging, so erregen muß. für den preis hätte ich es gern ne woche gefahren und dann vielleicht einem guten kumpel gegeben für ne festplatte oder was weiß ich, zwei festplatten.


:schnebelke



euphras schrieb:


> Als ich mich 2007 angemeldet habe, gab es hier noch regelmässige Poster, die alle paar Wochen Mountain Goats, Kuwaharas, Kleins, Kogas, Bontragers, Potts, Fishers, Rock Lobsters, Bridgestones, Kestrels, Yetis, Cannondales, Breezers, SlingShots, Mammoths, Funks, AMPs, u.s.w. hier vorgestellten. Seltene paint jobs, anspruchsvolle Restaurationen, die sich über Monate hinziehen konnten, individuelle Mixe aus Komponenten, die der Anfänger nicht unbedingt mixen würde (HG-Laufradsatz mit Superbe Schaltwerk und Dura-Ace Bar-end shiftern z. B.).
> 
> An Komponenten gab es ein ansprechendes Menue aus Campagnolo, Mavic, Sansin, Dia Compe, Sugino, Action tech, Phil Wood, Grafton, SunTour, Paul, Shimano, Sachs, Joes, Durham Bullseye, Cooks, .....
> 
> Heute gibt es hier zusehends die "Stadträder", liebevoll mit der "Kultgruppe" STX (gerne in "Chromica" :kotz aufgebaut. Ist klar, daß das die Aficionados, die "Freaks" auf die Dauer vertreibt....  :sigh:


----------



## black-panther (4. Juli 2012)

nicht ebay, trotzdem schade 
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...eraete/roch-shox-mag21-42904064?adId=42904064


----------



## mkberlin (4. Juli 2012)

schnebelke schrieb:


> ich finde ja auch nicht, dass man sich wegen einem sunn vertek, das jemand hier postet, sicher auch weils für 32,xx wegging, so erregen muß. für den preis hätte ich es gern ne woche gefahren und dann vielleicht einem guten kumpel gegeben für ne festplatte oder was weiß ich, zwei festplatten.
> 
> 
> :schnebelke



...naja, sehe ich etwas anders, denn der threadtitel meint, dass man sich darüber geärgert hat, weil man den artikel zu einem spotpreis nicht bekommen hat. 32 euro für ein sunn ist nunmal ein oberschnäpperkin - dafür bekommt man kein fahrfähigs fahrrad aus der drecksschleuderabteilung - und dazu zählt ein sunn selbst mit stx ausstattung nun gar nicht. bezweifle aber, das diese auktion tatsächlich so abgewickelt wurde. da würde ich mir als verkäufer einen kopfschuss geben...

und ob solche entgangenen geschäfte nun unbedingt die high end class betreffen müssen, sehe ich auch nicht so. hier geht es vielmehr um den "schnäppchensport"...


----------



## Zaskar1998 (7. Juli 2012)

GT  Zaskar  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sspagename=STRK:MEDWX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## forever (7. Juli 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> nicht ebay, trotzdem schade
> http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...eraete/roch-shox-mag21-42904064?adId=42904064



Waahhh, meine letzte kostete mich gebraucht noch >150 EUR. 
Ist ja geschenkt gewesen!


----------



## schnegg314 (7. Juli 2012)

Zwei Minuten zu lange geglotzt: Weisser Flite (mit kompletter Campagnolo Record Gruppe und Stahlrennrad-Rahmen) für CHF 150...


----------



## chentao (10. Juli 2012)

Der Jäger ;-) :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160836661937&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:DE:1123


----------



## Protorix (10. Juli 2012)

gesehen habe ich das auch aber gekannt hab cih das nicht? ... was ist das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (13. Juli 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Stinkt mir... ich konnte ned bieten, weil er ausdrücklich nicht nach Germany schickt  ... doof, dafür hat er eben nur die Hälfte bekommen ... selbst schuld


----------



## AgentKlein (13. Juli 2012)

Protorix schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Stinkt mir... ich konnte ned bieten, weil er ausdrücklich nicht nach Germany schickt  ... doof, dafür hat er eben nur die Hälfte bekommen ... selbst schuld



Geht mir mit den Amis so....die schicken auch selten nach GER. Zu blöde die Zolldeklaration zu machen oder zu faul/dumm.....freue mich dann immer, wenn der Artikel weit unter dem weggeht, was ich geboten hätte. Ich ärgere mich da nicht mehr. Sind wahrlich selber schuld:=)


----------



## EmperorDark (30. Juli 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=251119282613&nma=true&rt=nc&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.de%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D251119282613%26_rdc%3D1&si=R6me7ZlqctEPJLenRnodUav2G48%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_1159wt_1199


----------



## EmperorDark (12. August 2012)

de Fuchs von de Shadowbase... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=150871619560&nma=true&rt=nc&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.de%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D150871619560%26_rdc%3D1&si=R6me7ZlqctEPJLenRnodUav2G48%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1217

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Uav2G48%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1217

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Uav2G48%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1217

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...av2G48%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_2366wt_1200


----------



## black-panther (12. August 2012)

Hm wie, du freust dich dass du die Sachen nicht bekommen hast?


----------



## EmperorDark (12. August 2012)

hehe...mir isses ja nich durch de Lappen gegangen...ne...
euch isses durch de Lappen gegangen...  ...schei55e nochemoool...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (13. August 2012)

und dabei ist 66,66 doch meine Glückszahl
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## EmperorDark (16. August 2012)

mein Name is Hase...
ich weiss von nix...ne... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## black-panther (16. August 2012)

1. würde ich mich mit soetwas hier nicht unbedingt rühmen > 'ne Auktion sollte auch als solche auslaufen.
2. wie der Thread-Titel unmissverständlich sagt, sollte hier gepostet werden, was einem entgangen ist, und nicht, wo man ein Schnäppchen geschossen oder den Anbieter zum Sofortkauf überredet hat...


----------



## bertel (16. August 2012)

Was erwartest du von jemanden der mindestens zwei Ebay Accounts hat...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

...und auch ansonsten nicht ganz....ach, lassen wir das


----------



## Learoy (16. August 2012)

EmperorDark schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Was soll uns das sagen? Dass Du für den Sattel viel mehr bezahlt hast, als er einem von uns wert wäre und man das nicht sehen kann? 

Ich z.B. würde den da nichtmal für Geld fahren, mir ist ja der normale Flite schon fast zu hart. 

In diesem Sinne: Mein Mitgefühl für den Käufer - egal zu welchem Preis.


----------



## EmperorDark (16. August 2012)

bertel schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von jemanden der mindestens zwei Ebay Accounts hat...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> ...




hehe...awwa mindestens 2...ne...


----------



## AgentKlein (16. August 2012)

Emperor.....kannst du mir BITTEBITTEBITTE ein wenig von Deinen Drogen verkaufen? Ich wüsste zu gerne, wie die bei mir anschlagen. Wenn die mich genau so high machen wie dich, bin ich sicher der glücklichste Mensch auf Erden und kann mich endlich den irdischen Problemen entsagen! 

Bitte.....ein Mikrogramm reicht bestimmt! Nur mal testen.....verstehste? 

Komm....gib dir einen Ruck, hmm? Ich mach dann auch Billaz, ne? 

Gruss vom voll entrückten Emil.....


----------



## EmperorDark (16. August 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Emperor.....kannst du mir BITTEBITTEBITTE ein wenig von Deinen Drogen verkaufen? Ich wüsste zu gerne, wie die bei mir anschlagen. Wenn die mich genau so high machen wie dich, bin ich sicher der glücklichste Mensch auf Erden und kann mich endlich den irdischen Problemen entsagen!
> 
> Bitte.....ein Mikrogramm reicht bestimmt! Nur mal testen.....verstehste?
> 
> ...




wäwäwäwäwä... 

kennste pacman...?
http://www.dbgwiehl.de/bio/09/drogen/xtc.jpg


----------



## AgentKlein (17. August 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230835302129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

gehört nicht ganz hier hin.....aber trotzdem: ÄRGERLICH!!!


----------



## höhenangst (17. August 2012)

darüber dürften sich einige ärgern , mir isses zum Glück zu gross

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Klein-Attitude-Bicycle-Frame-w-Fat-Down-Tube-Sea-over-Sky-Never-used-/120969877832?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item1c2a5dd948


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentKlein (17. August 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


> darüber dürften sich einige ärgern , mir isses zum Glück zu gross
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Kle...9877832?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item1c2a5dd948


Mir würde es zu 100% passen und ich ärgere mich jetzt auch Dank deines Hinweises:=)---Haste fein gemacht, danke


----------



## Protorix (17. August 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110933326192?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

fix !


----------



## EmperorDark (17. August 2012)

Protorix schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/110933326192?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> fix !



grÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶hhl...
meine 85â¬ inkl. Versand als Sofortkauf wollte er net...
verdammt...da habsch awwa uch gepennt...wa... 

aber da ja eehhh alle Welt der Meinung is, das uffÂ´s Daytona 708 jetz auch en schwarzer Steuersatz gehÃ¶rt nach dem LVE-Umbau von silber auf schwarz...isses net so tragisch...ne...


----------



## Protorix (17. August 2012)

es ist geradezu grotesk sich im forum damit zu rühmen sofortkaufen angebote zu machen....


----------



## EmperorDark (17. August 2012)

höhöööö...
wat bist´n Du für einer...? häää...?
hättscht Dich ja besser notorix genannt...wa...?


----------



## placeb (17. August 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290757569228?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

ganz plötzlich verschwunden.......


----------



## EmperorDark (17. August 2012)

placeb schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/290757569228?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> ganz plötzlich verschwunden.......




bin unschuldig...
neee...im Ernst jetz...ne...


----------



## AgentKlein (24. August 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...skl7peXQm%2BUMQY9NXN4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

MIST!


----------



## atzepenga (27. August 2012)

Die Voraussetzungen waren gut(Auktionsende Montag 15.04Uhr)und doch bin ich um 50Cent überboten worden
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmperorDark (27. August 2012)

loool...
ärgerlich sowat...ne...
lote doch es nächste mal es Maximalgebot des Höchstbietenden vorher aus...


----------



## newt3 (27. August 2012)

als zweitbieter bist immer 50cent oder 1 eur (bei höheren beträgen) über dem höchstbieter.

egal ob der höchstbieter nun 50 cent, 60 cent oder auch 20 eur über deinem höchstgebot lag.
das kannst du nämlich gar nicht sehen und der vekäufer auch nicht.
also nicht darüber ärgern sondern einfach damit trösten, dass der höchstbieter keine 33,83 geboten hat sondern über 50 eur (die du nicht bereit warst zu bieten).

wer clever ist haut sein höchstgebot auch nicht 2 1/4 stunden vorher rein sondern 7 sekunden vor schluss (so wie es im übrigen der höchstbieter auch getan hat)
so treibt man den preis vor auktionsende nicht unnötig in die höhe.
wird man dann trotzdem überboten dann einfach nicht weiter ärgern - man bietet halt seine schmerzgrenze und wenn die überboten wird so war man eben nicht bereit noch mehr für diesen artikel zu bezahlen, also ärgert man sich auch nicht(egal ob es nur 50 cent oder 'nen euro sind die einem vom höchstbieter trennen oder ob noch einige leute dazwischen sind und somit mehrere euro abstand vom höchstgebot)

bei sachen wo man überhaupt keinen plan hat was es wert sein könnte halt auch nur das bieten was man wirlich bereit ist zu bieten. und nicht von irgendwelchen anderen geboten beeinflussen lassen oder gar versuchen dauerhaft höchstbieter zu sein und andere damit abzuschrecken.
diese abschreckttatkik geht immer nach hinten los.
dass alles treibt den preis doch nur unnötig hoch - artikel mit vielen geboten sind für bieter viel interessanter als wenn da nur 0, 1 oder 2 gebote drauf sind und eben in letzter sekunde die schlauen zuschlagen.
also fällt der preis bei vielen geboten eben meist auch viel höher aus.


----------



## atzepenga (27. August 2012)

newt3 schrieb:


> als zweitbieter bist immer 50cent oder 1 eur (bei höheren beträgen) über dem höchstbieter.
> 
> egal ob der höchstbieter nun 50 cent, 60 cent oder auch 20 eur über deinem höchstgebot lag.
> das kannst du nämlich gar nicht sehen und der vekäufer auch nicht.
> ...



Danke aber das ist mir alles bekannt,bin ja auch nicht seit Gestern bei ebay unterwegsund ich habe 2 1/4Std. vorher geboten weil ich beim Auktionsende arbeiten musste...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. August 2012)

dann wäre Kollege gixen.com eine Alternative für Dich  Hat mir am Wochenende auch was lange Gesuchtes beschert. Bin auch darauf umgestiegen, weil 2 Stunden vorher hat NOCH NIE! zum Erfolg geführt, selbst wenn man höher bietet als man eigentlich vorhatte. Ein Trottel kommt immer und bietet, und bietet und bietet, bis er einen überboten hat...


----------



## atzepenga (28. August 2012)

Ja ein Sniper wär ne Alternative war da jetzt aber relativ entspannt und eigentlich auch bisschen unmotiviert,weil der Verkäufer auch selbst den Preis mit hochgepuscht hat...
Und ich habe auch schon mit frühen Geboten Schnapper geschossen


----------



## andy1 (28. August 2012)

es gab Zeiten in der Bucht und hier wo die Brodiegegenhalter wie Blei rumlagen und keine Abnehmer fanden - also mir gefallen sie immer noch nicht.

Und auch den nächsten zweithöchsten Bieter in der Bucht werde ich um schlappe 50Cent überboten haben 
Wenn ich dann später in mein Sniperprogramm schaue sehe ich wie knapp es manchmal war!
Also entweder einige Sekunden vor schluss selbst bieten oder per Sniper sonst ist es eher rasugeworfenenes Geld.

Manchmal bekommt man aber nicht mit wie nah der Preis dann schon an die eigene Obergrenze gerobbt ist - weil man ja weit weg vom Computer ist - dann kann man schlecht nachlegen. 
Das ist der Nachteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Learoy (5. September 2012)

War zu spät zu Hause und hatte das iPhone zu allem Überfluss zu Hause liegen gelassen. -.-


http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...557&clk_rvr_id=383781135682&item=230843351713


----------



## Stadtkind (5. September 2012)

http://www.ebay.at/itm/320969378662?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

allerdings bin ich eh zu alt für sowas


----------



## Ben Sarotti (5. September 2012)

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber ein bißchen ärgern tue ich mich immer noch.
Dieses schöne Teil hätte sich bestimmt an meinem Renner wohlgefühlt. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/271037016948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Also wenn hier aus der Gemeinde noch jemand so einen liegen hat,.......

Schöne Grüße in den Herbst

Johannes


----------



## pommerngerrit (7. September 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290771467317&clk_rvr_id=384424380584


----------



## newt3 (7. September 2012)

hmm, schade:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/221116065526

hatte ich mal und vor einiger zeit verkauft.
für den preis hät ich mir ein solches aber wohl wieder hingestellt.
größe hätte auch gut gepasst.


----------



## pommerngerrit (7. September 2012)

TZZZZzzzzzz....

is aber nen Schnapper geworden.

Schönes rad.


----------



## thordis (7. September 2012)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> TZZZZzzzzzz....
> 
> is aber nen Schnapper geworden.


... noch dazu in der seltenen Rahmengröße 26 Zoll


----------



## newt3 (8. September 2012)

nicht weniger ärgerlich, da ich noch kein ecs besitze:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/200812546567
zumal hier nichtmal versand nötig gewesen wäre.


----------



## black-panther (2. Oktober 2012)

91er GT Tachyon...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/170912619265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Koe (5. Oktober 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170915463726#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmperorDark (5. Oktober 2012)

Koe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170915463726#ht_500wt_1182



schei55e...habsch auch verpennt...


----------



## black-panther (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn die Technik versagt...
http://www.ebay.at/itm/110959599635?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Rahbari (10. Oktober 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wenn die Technik versagt...
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/110959599635?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Auweia! Vielleicht stellt der ja auch ein Adroit als "Alu-Rad" ein und ich schnapp's mir dann für 65,10 EUR.


----------



## black-panther (10. Oktober 2012)

Ne, hier in Österreich passiert das anscheinend öfter. Vor ein paar Wochen hat 'Stadtkind' erst einen um 1,- Euro bekommen. Das hab ich verpasst.
Gestern war ich unterwegs mit Galaxy Tab; blödes Ding das, ich seh die Sekunden verrinnen, tipp mir die Finger wund auf dem Teil, aber das Fenster zur Eingabe des Gebots ging nicht mehr auf.


----------



## newt3 (14. Oktober 2012)

www.ebay.de/itm/120996378713

na wer hats gekauft? bin leider um ein paar euro vorbeigeschrammt.
das war doch sicherlich jemand von hier, der soviel geld für ein solch altes und schlecht fotografiertes hardtail mtb in kleiner rahmengröße ausgibt.

mehr wars mit halt nicht wert zumal ich dem verkäufer ja noch hätte eintrichtern müssen, dass es eine spedition abholt was mich widerrum weitere 50 eur gekostet hätte


----------



## Linseneintopf (14. Oktober 2012)

icke nich, war aber auch am bieten... aber 170 bei den Fotos is schon nich ohne... was da raus kommen kann habe ich bei meinem marin erlebt... muß aber nichts heißen... schönes bike und ich hätte es selbst holen können... tja...


----------



## mightyEx (14. Oktober 2012)

newt3 schrieb:


> www.ebay.de/itm/120996378713
> 
> na wer hats gekauft?



Frag ihn doch per PN  . Ich war's jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Oktober 2012)

verdammt, völlig vergessen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/271076482120?nma=true&si=qI%2FcyTru%2ByO6QOct8wk51L6Dr%2Fo%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SATTEL-SELLE-SAN-MARCO-BONTRAGER-TI-LEDERSATTEL-RETRO-KULT-TITANIUM-TITAN-/271076456626?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f1d6a78b2


----------



## AgentKlein (15. Oktober 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> verdammt, völlig vergessen.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/271076482120...r/o=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/sattel-selle...ort_radsport_fahrradteile&hash=item3f1d6a78b2


das_kann_passieren_weil_die_art_des_schreibens_augenkrebs_erzeugt_und man_nicht_mehr_fähig_ist_ein_gebot_abzugeben_sehr_sehr_schade_manchmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (16. Oktober 2012)

oh man, wer hatte denn da mal wieder Glück?
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...ete/klein-mountainbike-47910251?adId=47910251


----------



## Rahbari (16. Oktober 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> oh man, wer hatte denn da mal wieder Glück?
> http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...ete/klein-mountainbike-47910251?adId=47910251


 
Laut Google gab es da gestern auch ein Adroit für 450 EUR. Der Cache spuckt aber nicht mehr aus, was für eins es war. Vielleicht auch besser so.


----------



## black-panther (16. Oktober 2012)

Man man, das kommt davon, wenn man mal einen Abend lang 'vergisst', nochmal kurz die Angebote zu sondieren...


----------



## black-panther (19. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/370666215025?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Verpennt, weil krank im Bett, verdammt.
Hat jemand noch so einen rumliegen?


----------



## black-panther (20. Oktober 2012)

Hat diese Züge übrigens jemand aus dem Forum geschossen und ist bereit, ein Paar abzugeben? 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/160896721455?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Grüße
Chris


----------



## newt3 (20. Oktober 2012)

schreib vielleicht per ebay mal den verkäufer der 14 züge an, ob er deine mailadresse (gleich mit dazuschreiben) an den käufer weitergibt.

nett freundlich und klar ausgedrück sollte das zum erfolg führen.

evtl hat sogar der verkäufer selbst noch weitere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (25. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230868758916?nma=true&si=t6%2Bx5fQKHCqeo1KrREmsm1rjmkE%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

Nicht unbedingt mir entgangen, weil um einiges zu groß; aber trotzdem...


----------



## yemajah (29. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230868433904&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQE:1123
ne mag 21 mit nem 187mm 1 zoll schaft und gewinde. für 11,50...


----------



## aal (30. Oktober 2012)

Man hätte halt immerhin in den Süden Londons kommen müssen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251171400555?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Ciao,
Alexander


----------



## black-panther (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bekomme gerade richtig die Krise 
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...akoram-48432944?adId=48432944&folderId=293351
Seit Freitag versuch' ich den Typen wegen des Karakoram Elite zu erreichen, gestern klappt das endlich und wir machen aus, dass ich das Rad heute 17:30 Uhr abhole. Ich rufe jetzt wie verabredet vorher an und frag' nach der Adresse und der Typ sagt mir allen Ernstes "Du warst doch gerade vor 20 min hier und hast das Rad abgeholt?!"
Das ist echt zum Ausrasten :kotz:


----------



## kona-patient (30. Oktober 2012)

verkaufe ein retro bashguard von *Amazing Toys*


----------



## kona-patient (30. Oktober 2012)

kona-patient schrieb:


> verkaufe ein retro bashguard von *Amazing Toys*



http://www.ebay.de/itm/181011315498?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## newt3 (30. Oktober 2012)

das ist hart und kann dir wohl überall passieren.

die befürchtung, dass einem sowas mal bei einem ebay schnäppchen erwischt habe ich auch schon seit langem. 
insbesondere bei auktionen wo eine rufnummer mit drinhängt ist solch ein risiko ja gegeben. 
aber auch einfach nur eine schutzbehauptung des verkäufers (hä, du warst doch gestern hier und hast bezahlt und abgeholt....) - da hättest zwar 'ne rechtliche handhabe aber sowas zieht wohl keiner durch solange es nicht um 'nen auto oder was geht... 

*für's nächte mal sagst du ihm zusätzlich zum abholtermin auch ganz klar deinen namen mit dazu. dann sollte er stutzig werden, wenn ein anderer anruft.*
hat er es dagegen mit absicht getan (um vielleicht noch 10 oder 30 eur mehr rauszuschlagen weil soviele angerufen haben) kannst dagegen wohl kaum was machen.

hak es einfach unter pech ab. manchmal gewinnen halt die andern.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (30. Oktober 2012)

ist mir schon mehrfach bei ebay kleinanzeigen passiert

auch nachdem ich bereits geld überwiesen hatte (wurde vom anbieter wieder zurück überwiesen)

je besser das schnäppchen, um so größer die gefahr, daß jemand mehr bietet und das rennen macht


----------



## black-panther (30. Oktober 2012)

Wir hatten nur per SMS kommuniziert, also hatte er meinen Namen und Telefonnummer. Noch dazu ist derjenige, der es dann abgeholt hat, extra 200km gefahren (ich vermute sogar hier aus dem Forum...). Wie-auch-immer, es ist und bleibt sehr ärgerlich und ich bin sehr empfindlich, wenn es um's "gute Recht" geht...

Ps: Matze, wenn ich schon Geld überwiesen hätte, dann schreckte ich auch nicht vor rechtlichen Schritten zurück - wie gesagt, bin da ziemlich empfindlich


----------



## Deleted 30552 (30. Oktober 2012)

ärgern und prozessieren kostet nur noch mehr unnötig zeit und nerven

also auf nächste schnäppchen warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (30. Oktober 2012)

> ich vermute sogar hier aus dem Forum..


 
Nö, ich war's nicht obwohl ich mir in der Tat kurz überlegt hatte, den Verkäufer zu kontaktieren. 200 km waren mir dann aber doch zu weit, zumal ich nicht der ausgesprochene GT-Fan bin.

Wie ich dir aber schon geschrieben habe bin ich bei dem Heavy Tools mit Magura, Rock Shox DH und XTR-Teilen auch im Regen stehen gelassen worden, nachdem ich schon mehrere Tage mit der Verkäuferin in Kontakt war und sie wußte, dass ich am ausgemachten Tag vorbeikommen werde.

Fairness und Ehrenhaftigkeit sind aber leider schnell beim Teufel, wenn's ums liebe Geld geht... 

In diesem Sinne: geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid

P.S.: Und eines kann ich dir auch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Wer prozessiert, braucht gute Nerven, Geduld, Geld und einen guten Draht zu Fortuna


----------



## black-panther (30. Oktober 2012)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> Fairness und Ehrenhaftigkeit sind aber leider schnell beim Teufel, wenn's ums liebe Geld geht...


 
Hey Christoph, 

da sprichst du etwas Wahres.
Aber gerade vor ein paar Tagen erst habe ich anderes erlebt. War an einem Rad interessiert, der Verkäufer auch nicht weit weg, aber er sagte mir er hätte schon jmd. anderem zugesagt, das Rad besichtigen zu dürfen, und auch wenn er wisse, dass er das Rad viel zu billig angeboten hat, so würde er dabei bleiben.

In diesem Sinne 
Chris


----------



## stoppi_71 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ähnliches habe ich zum Glück auch schon erleben dürfen. Die Menschen sind halt doch manchmal besser als ihr Ruf...


----------



## EmperorDark (12. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160913948862...8UA=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Guru (12. November 2012)

"Geschenk von der Freundin". Das hätte ich jetzt eher nicht erwartet.


----------



## EmperorDark (12. November 2012)

hatte dem Herrn den Super V 2000 Rahmen samt dieser Bremsanlage verkauft...diese auch dementsprechend berechnet...weisste...
schade für ihn das der Verkauf so in die Hose ging...
hab die Auktion selbst garnicht gesehen gehabt...
de retroking hat mir de Link gestern Abend geschickt mit dem Zusatz "gugg moool wat ich eben ersteigert han..."


----------



## MadProetchen (12. November 2012)

EmperorDark schrieb:


> hatte dem Herrn den Super V 2000 Rahmen samt dieser Bremsanlage verkauft...diese auch dementsprechend berechnet...weisste...



also nich geschenkt? 
dieser bewusstfalschangabenmacher... dieser böse


----------



## retroking (13. November 2012)

> de retroking hat mir de Link gestern Abend geschickt mit dem Zusatz "gugg moool wat ich eben ersteigert han..."


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. November 2012)

Über was ihr euch alles amüsiert...

Hier ist der Lacher schlechthin:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KLEIN-Strata-Fork-NOS-/121018038156



Ich kann die Tränen überall fast fließen sehen....

Grüße ins Land von ebay.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (13. November 2012)

ach du heiliger Strohsack.
Hast du die bekommen?


----------



## Rahbari (13. November 2012)

Ne Strata NOS für 150 USD?! Krass!!!


----------



## cleiende (13. November 2012)

Holy shit, da lohnt sich ja sogar ein passender Re-Paint!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. November 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hast du die bekommen?



Schau mal wie das Thema heißt 

Ne, hab ich nicht - was soll ich mit ner gelben Gabel? 

Spaß beiseite: Ich hab sie genauso spät gesehen wie ihr....zu spät!, aber der Preis ist so genial, dass ich schon wieder lachen muss. Mindestens genaus wie der, der sie bekommen hat....


----------



## AgentKlein (13. November 2012)

Ich habe sie nicht gekauft. Und auch nicht gesehen vorher. Aber das ist mit Abstand(!!!) die krasseste story, die ich je in dieser Hinsicht gelesen habe. Da kann man schon leise in sich hinein weinen. Was ich jetzt ausgiebig tun werde auch wenn meine Frau das nicht verstehen kann. 

Ich weiß(!), ich werde nicht der einzige sein....


----------



## Guru (14. November 2012)

Kostet die im Ernst um die 1000$ ansonsten? Huii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (14. November 2012)

Die letzte ging für 1600 USD, glaube ich. Wobei man bei eBay ja nie weiß, ob alles mit rechten Dingen zuging.


----------



## black-panther (14. November 2012)

Selbst wenn das nicht mit rechten Dingen zuging, so hat halt doch jemand mind. 1550,- geboten, die es ihm wert waren.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. November 2012)

Ich hab noch nen Ausdruck hier liegen mit 2005,- Dollar vom 16.2.2012. Leider ist die Artikelnummer dem Ausdruck zum Opfer gefallen, aber der Verkäufer war yetiarc (vielleicht findet man sie da noch  )


----------



## der_schwabe (14. November 2012)

Freunde aufgepassst: Der Verkäufer der gelben Strata hat noch eine weitere in Burgundy Blue - Schaftlänge ca. 19 cm - somit für mich zu kurz... aber unser Holgi sucht sowas. Die Auktion soll in Kürze starten - dann fällt Weihnachten dieses Jahr halt aus - Weihnachten ist ja jedes Jahr! Happy bidding!!!

Gruss
Marco


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. November 2012)

Interessante Option...schau mer mal, was da so kommt


----------



## HOLZWURM (15. November 2012)

Hallo

Für mein Auge ist das aber eine painted desert.

Ich glaube die wird nun etwas teurer als die Gelbe

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. November 2012)

..isse schon

Ich hab sie heute morgen als mir der nette Bob die Item Nummer geschickt hat nur auffem Handy gesehen, dachte aber auch gleich, dass das nicht Burgundy ist. Liegt wohl an den schlechten Fotos.

Aber egal, wozu gute Fotos machen? Die 1000er Grenze wird sie sicher  auch so knacken, da war doch schon jemand so voreilig in dem Frage-und-Antwort-Spiel

Wer weiß es auswendig bis zu welcher Rahmengröße sie passt? Maximal 20 Zoll oder? Dann bin ich auch raus....den 1000der hätte ich ja locker abgedrückt, aber wenns nicht passt

Das war ein Spaß: "....locker abgedrückt....", bevor das Thema wieder in die falsche Richtung abdriftet


----------



## der_schwabe (16. November 2012)

Diese Strata könnte tatsächlich alle Rekorde brechen... unbelievable!!!


----------



## AgentKlein (16. November 2012)

Bin ich froh, dass ich das "Ratio"-Gen in mir trage.....Junge, Junge....über 1800 US-Dollar und noch 9 Tage bis Ende. KLEIN hin oder her......KRANK triffts besser:=)

Schönen Tag


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. November 2012)

...ich glaube, wenn ich der Verkäufer wäre würde ich mich über die gelbe 150 Dollar-Gabel ein ganz kleines bisschen ärgern

...und wie der Agent schon sagt: Selbst beim aktuellen Preis lache ich als Strata-Sucher jetzt schon über den Käufer. Auch mit viel zuvielen Kleins im Keller und dem Wahnsinn im Blut meldet sich dieses Ratio-Gen bei mir doch auch noch  So hat aber halt jeder seine Prioritäten, aber für das Geld kauf ich mir lieber 2 S+S Attitudes mit MAG21 Gabel oder 4 Palominos mit Foxgabel zum kaputtfahren oder einen Zweitwagen

...mit Versand und Zoll und Steuer sind das aktuell schon über 1850.- Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (16. November 2012)

Vielleicht bietet derjenige mit, der schon die erste gekauft hat, und rechnet aus, was er sonst wohl für 2 gezahlt hätte


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. November 2012)

...um Porto zu sparen sehr gut ..


----------



## der_schwabe (16. November 2012)

naja wenn da nix manipuliert ist, dann kann der Verkäufer durch den Verkauf der zweiten gabel das "Verlustgeschäft" aus dem Verkauf der ersten Gabel zumindest einwenig kompensieren...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. November 2012)

Die Logik verstehe ich jetzt weniger. Je weiter die Preise auseinanderdriften, umso eher hätte ich die Vermutung, dass ich eben diese Differenz als Verkäufer bei der ersten Gabel in den Sand gesetzt hätte. Diese Kohle bleibt für immer verloren....ist wohl eine angeborene Lebenseinstellung, ob man sich dann über den "kompensierten Verlust" freut oder dem realisierten Verlust hinterherheult


----------



## der_schwabe (16. November 2012)

gut dass das alles nur ein Spiel ist.... "draussen" spielen sich ganz andere Dramen ab... was ist da schon schnöder monetärer Verlust in dieser Grössenordnung, egal ob jetzt kompensiert oder realisiert - jetzt wird es aber zu philosophisch...


----------



## AgentKlein (18. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190753181881...ul::heul::heul::heul::heul::heul::heul::heul:

Hat sich das Rad wer hier ausm Forum mal angeschaut? Also vor Ort? Wenns so gut aussieht wie auf den Bildern ists doch n Witz für das Geld, oder? Ich brach jetzt mal ein bissl Salz in meine Wunde! 

Nein, ich bin nicht der VK und kenne ihn auch nicht...aber 1500 für das Rad und dazu noch mit Starrgabel? Was ein Sonntag.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## BAYERNDRIVER (18. November 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190753181881...ul::heul::heul::heul::heul::heul::heul::heul:
> 
> man weiss doch wegen der dürftigen Artikelbeschreibung und den schwachen Fotos gar nichts über dden Rahmen! Deswegen weiss ich net warum du hier gleich die Heulsusse machst! wer weiss, aufgebohrte Leitungen zerquetschtes
> sattelrohr( vom billig Montageständer) da kann alles möglich sein...lass Dich doch nicht so blenden!


----------



## BAYERNDRIVER (18. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160913759092?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

der verunstallte Hobel ging ja auch für geringeres Geld weg. Hätte ich mal das Abendessen mit Kollegen mal nur saussen gelassen an dem Abend!!!


----------



## AgentKlein (18. November 2012)

Bayerndriver......eben deswegen habe ich ja in die Runde gefragt, ob jemand das Rad "live" gesehen hat. Ob es ein abgetakeltes Wrack ist oder eben ein Rad in sehr gutem Zustand für ein kleines Geld. Das war meine Intension, sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt. Habe mich weder blenden noch kirre machen lassen....lediglich gefragt. Das ist alles. 

PS: Du solltest etwas gemäßigter in deiner Wortwahl sein, auch wenn du es vielleicht lustig meinst, kommt nicht immer gut an. Nur so als Tipp für die Zukunft

Noch ein Anmerkung: Bei allem Respekt, aber das C Dale spielt sicher nicht in der KLEIN-Liga mit, deswegen hinkt der (indirekte) Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BAYERNDRIVER (18. November 2012)

Noch ein Anmerkung: Bei allem Respekt schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja hier zum glück kein Klein VS C Dale thread... klar ich bin net so abgehoben wie Du mit deinen Kleins. " ich schätze mehr emotionale sachen als deine Dicken Dollars" ähm bist du bänker?


----------



## Rahbari (18. November 2012)

Sachsenpaule?


----------



## zaskar-le (18. November 2012)

Na hoffentlich nicht. Bayerndriver, Du bekommst eine PN von mir.
Und hier ist jetzt für alle Schluss mit stänkern! Einfach nicht drauf eingehen...


----------



## Michelangelo (18. November 2012)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190753181881...ul::heul::heul::heul::heul::heul::heul::heul:
> 
> Hat sich das Rad wer hier ausm Forum mal angeschaut? Also vor Ort? Wenns so gut aussieht wie auf den Bildern ists doch n Witz für das Geld, oder? Ich brach jetzt mal ein bissl Salz in meine Wunde!
> 
> Nein, ich bin nicht der VK und kenne ihn auch nicht...aber 1500 für das Rad und dazu noch mit Starrgabel? Was ein Sonntag.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!



Endlich mal ein realistischer Preis für diese überbewerteten Gurken  Ist ja auch nicht unbedingt eine gesuchte Größe. Ein 20'' hätte wohl den einen oder anderen Hunderter mehr gebracht.


----------



## AgentKlein (18. November 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein realistischer Preis für diese überbewerteten Gurken  Ist ja auch nicht unbedingt eine gesuchte Größe. Ein 20'' hätte wohl den einen oder anderen Hunderter mehr gebracht.


Hehe, das stimmt vielleicht, deswegen ists ja um so ärgerlicher, wenn es gerade ein 22" ist. Für mich als fast 2 Meter Mensch wäre es passend:=), die gibts nicht so oft.


----------



## BAYERNDRIVER (18. November 2012)

AgentKlein, 

ich entschuldige mich hiermit wegen meiner Provokativen Wortwahl. ich hoffe Du verzeihst mir, so wie Du es selber gesagt hattest, das es nicht bei jedem gut rüberkommt.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentKlein (18. November 2012)

Alles klar, Entschuldigung angenommen!

Gruß Emil


----------



## BAYERNDRIVER (18. November 2012)

danke..lg


----------



## BAYERNDRIVER (18. November 2012)

Noch ein Anmerkung: Bei allem Respekt schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ne Anmerkung von mir: das Attitude is unantastbar...aber Ein C Dale V2000 gegen ein Klein Mantra???öhh...och nee


----------



## sebse (20. November 2012)

ahhhhr - wer hat sie? und möchte sich event. von dem steuersatz trennen?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160919902848?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

dammit


----------



## newt3 (1. Dezember 2012)

'classic spikereifen' mit heller seitenwand:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/290817297360

bikepro sagt die gabs ab '93. welche alten spikereifen gibts denn noch so?

ps: 
da die letzten winter selbst hier im berlin vergleichsweise weiss waren hab ich ja inzwischen meine schwalbe snow stud.
von daher obige nicht wirklich durch die lappen aber interessant sind se trotzdem erst recht für diese kurs


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub das letzte mal hab ich hier die Strata gepostet, die dann kurz nachher doch noch versteigert wurde....

...nun gut, hier war wieder eine. Manchmal hat auch mal irgendjemand  Glück, denn an der Strata für 600 Dollar hing noch das ganze passende Restrad mit dran  Für Erheiterung zur Weihnachtszeit

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1995-Klein-Adroit-Mountain-Bike-/130810337165


----------



## black-panther (12. Dezember 2012)

Die waren auch nicht gerade teuer:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261140213991?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261140246171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Zaskar1998 (12. Dezember 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich glaub das letzte mal hab ich hier die Strata gepostet, die dann kurz nachher doch noch versteigert wurde....
> 
> ...nun gut, hier war wieder eine. Manchmal hat auch mal irgendjemand  Glück, denn an der Strata für 600 Dollar hing noch das ganze passende Restrad mit dran  Für Erheiterung zur Weihnachtszeit
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1995-Klein-Adroit-Mountain-Bike-/130810337165



Der Verkäufer wird sich nachher wohl sicher wundern warum das Teil schon nach 5 Minuten verkauft war .


----------



## AgentKlein (12. Dezember 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich glaub das letzte mal hab ich hier die Strata gepostet, die dann kurz nachher doch noch versteigert wurde....
> 
> ...nun gut, hier war wieder eine. Manchmal hat auch mal irgendjemand  Glück, denn an der Strata für 600 Dollar hing noch das ganze passende Restrad mit dran  Für Erheiterung zur Weihnachtszeit
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1995-Klein-Adroit-Mountain-Bike-/130810337165



Das bringt einen echt runter irgendwie...........auch wenn ich es dem Käufer wirklich gönne. Aber es ist doch hart zu ertragen............


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Dezember 2012)

Ach was...so ist das Spiel in ebay eben.....jetzt ist relativ sicher, dass es irgendwo bei einem gelandet ist, der es entsprechend zu schätzen weiß, weil er im richtigen Moment genau danach gesucht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (12. Dezember 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich glaub das letzte mal hab ich hier die Strata gepostet, die dann kurz nachher doch noch versteigert wurde....
> 
> ...nun gut, hier war wieder eine. Manchmal hat auch mal irgendjemand  Glück, denn an der Strata für 600 Dollar hing noch das ganze passende Restrad mit dran  Für Erheiterung zur Weihnachtszeit
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1995-Klein-Adroit-Mountain-Bike-/130810337165



Holy shit !


----------



## black-panther (16. Dezember 2012)

Nicht unbedingt drauf gespitzt, aber so wär's günstig gewesen...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kurbelgarnit...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item416ef4847b

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Satz-Shima...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item337e5fb611


----------



## Sascha31 (16. Dezember 2012)

Die Cantis sind ja wirklich günstig weg gekommen 

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 30552 (16. Dezember 2012)

Der Verkaufserlös dürfte nicht einmal die Kosten für die neuen Decals und den neuen Lack/ Pulver decken

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321038216951...n4k=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Koe (16. Dezember 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> Der Verkaufserlös dürfte nicht einmal die Kosten für die neuen Decals und den neuen Lack/ Pulver decken
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/321038216951...n4k=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true





habe ich auch gerade gesehen und könnte mir in den allerwertesten beißen. aber man kann ja nicht alles kaufen. die farbkombi finde ich richtig klasse.


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Dezember 2012)

Leider verpasst! Hat jemand zufällig so einen schwarzen GT Flatbar in gutem Zustand?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230896110488...ksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## black-panther (17. Dezember 2012)

Alu oder Stahl? Hätte noch einen gekürzten in Alu hier. Gern im Tausch gegen ein paar Schnellspanner


----------



## smiregal (17. Dezember 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281035391188...t=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true:heul:  (einfach nur zu dämlich angestellt) 

... und dann zu wenig geboten 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/281035411702...7fI=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. Dezember 2012)

Alu und ungekürzte 585mm Bitte!    

Die Spanner würden eine Trennung wohl nicht so gut finden. Haben sich mit dem Zaskar schon zu sehr angefreundet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar1998 (18. Dezember 2012)

... und dann zu wenig geboten 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/281035411702...7fI=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true[/QUOTE]


Ziemlich abgeranzt das Teil , Kraut und Rüben Mix , steht auch nix vom Versand nach D . Nich wirklich ein Schnapper


----------



## colombo (18. Dezember 2012)

War schon mal drin, ist da nen Riss unter der Sattelklemme?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klein-Pinnac...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c2e831219


----------



## black-panther (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ist es.


----------



## onza98 (20. Dezember 2012)

Koe schrieb:


> habe ich auch gerade gesehen und könnte mir in den allerwertesten beißen. aber man kann ja nicht alles kaufen. die farbkombi finde ich richtig klasse.



Keine Sorge! Ich verspreche einen artgerechten Aufbau


----------



## EmperorDark (2. Januar 2013)

ne Sekunde zu spät...verdammt...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261149961882...ceY=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## hirschnummer1 (2. Januar 2013)

EmperorDark schrieb:


> ne Sekunde zu spät...verdammt...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261149961882...ceY=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true




Für einen 3er Satz war der Preis in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebse (7. Januar 2013)

- naja es kommt alles wieder ... http://www.ebay.de/itm/300839257848...hj8=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## black-panther (9. Januar 2013)

War dann doch zu früh...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/321049819169?nma=true&si=t6%2Bx5fQKHCqeo1KrREmsm1rjmkE%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Koe (11. Januar 2013)

ich könnte :kotz:


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chris-King-1...NG67TY2pdsTg0Wb0xa322rY=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## EmperorDark (14. Januar 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230909996837...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## AgentKlein (14. Januar 2013)

EmperorDark schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/230909996837...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true


hmm..du hättest das alles gekauft??? Das ist doch ned dein ernst, oder?


----------



## wauso (14. Januar 2013)

die radteile für son haufen geld???

hüginarbe für hinten hab ich auch abzugeben, nur gebraucht und in türkiesblau ^^


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. Januar 2013)

EmperorDark schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/230909996837...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true



also ich hätte gerne den Ellison Rahmen genommen


----------



## black-panther (15. Januar 2013)

ah verdammt...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/160952300831?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Linseneintopf (18. Januar 2013)

grrrrrr.....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281050991649...kJg=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## sammiptd (23. Januar 2013)

Matze010 schrieb:


> also ich hätte gerne den Ellison Rahmen genommen



Frag doch mal, bin auch schon am Nöll dran 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=617406


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (23. Januar 2013)

danke, hab mein glück versucht. er möchte ihn aber behalten


----------



## black-panther (5. Februar 2013)

Geh verdammt, 1 min zu spät am PC... malwieder... 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251221257201?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## placeb (5. Februar 2013)

Vor dem Rechner eingepennt....
http://www.ebay.de/itm/271146764862...wx0=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Mathes66 (5. Februar 2013)

placeb, hab ich auch verpennt. Vor lauter telefonieren... und ist ein wirklich guter Preis.


----------



## black-panther (6. Februar 2013)

mh... http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...26zoll-54045278?adId=54045278&folderId=293351


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (6. Februar 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190791790196...VdQ=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

hier kacke,ey war mal wieder wo ? Auffe Schei55Arbeit , ey....


----------



## Zaskar1998 (6. Februar 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> mh... http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...26zoll-54045278?adId=54045278&folderId=293351



 Nen richtig schöner schnapper , hab mich grad veschluckt vor Lachen als ich das sah


----------



## wauso (6. Februar 2013)

hat denn hier keiner die ebay app für handy???


----------



## black-panther (6. Februar 2013)

doch, aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (6. Februar 2013)

> http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...26zoll-54045278?adId=54045278&folderId=293351


 
Dem habe ich rund 1 Stunde nach Veröffentlichung um kurz vor 7 Uhr früh geschrieben und erst heute die Antwort bekommen, daß das Rad vorraussichtlich verkauft ist ....


----------



## black-panther (6. Februar 2013)

Anruf wäre vll.  besser gewesen


----------



## ascena (6. Februar 2013)

zum Glück "nur" 170mm - sonst hätt ich mir in den A... gebi55en. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261161715926?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Learoy (6. Februar 2013)

Genau das tue ich gerade - WEIL es eine mit 170mm war. Wer hat sie?


----------



## ascena (8. Februar 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230921831073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 
Wie kann man so ein Bike nur mitten in der Nacht einstellen...


----------



## black-panther (8. Februar 2013)

Für 'da drüben' war es wiederum zu früh, 18:46h ist auch nicht die beste ebay-Zeit.


Mir ist gestern dies hier verwährt geblieben http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...ostyle-54079676?adId=54079676&folderId=293351
aber auf unschöne Art und Weise. Der VK rief mich zurück und sagte, ich könne den Rahmen abholen, weil er ihn nicht an jemand anderen versenden mag, und ich sagte zu, dass ich mich gleich auf den Weg mache. Als ich dann 1,5h später dort ankam, kam gleichzeitig noch ein anderer Interessent an (auf einem wunderschön neu aufgebautem Klein Quantum II). Der VK meinte dann scheinheilig, das wäre nun blöd gelaufen, er hätte nicht mehr mit mir gerechnet  Aber wir könnten es ja machen wie auf ebay und mehr bieten...
Das wollten aber weder der andere noch ich, also einigten wir uns auf Münzwurf, bei dem ich leider den Kürzeren zog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Learoy (8. Februar 2013)

Evtl. war der andere ein dazugebetener Freund, über den er Dir mehr aus der Tasche leiern wollte und nun bleibt er durch den Münzwurf in Wirklichkeit selbst auf dem Ding sitzen. 

Möge der Gedanke den Schmerz lindern. Ich hätte mich bei der Geschichte nichtmal mehr auf den Münzwurf eingelassen, sondern wäre direkt gegangen.


----------



## black-panther (8. Februar 2013)

Nee, das ist leider totsicher ausgeschlossen


----------



## AgentKlein (8. Februar 2013)

Learoy schrieb:


> Evtl. war der andere ein dazugebetener Freund, über den er Dir mehr aus der Tasche leiern wollte und nun bleibt er durch den Münzwurf in Wirklichkeit selbst auf dem Ding sitzen.
> 
> Möge der Gedanke den Schmerz lindern. Ich hätte mich bei der Geschichte nichtmal mehr auf den Münzwurf eingelassen, sondern wäre direkt gegangen.


Ich denke auch,-an Hand deines geschilderten "Erlebnis", dass die Aktion getürkt ist/war. So viel Unverschämtheit seitens des VK habe ich aber auch selten gehört. So nach dem Motto "Ich bestimme.....". Sorry, aber der VK ist in meinen Augen ein riesen Ar5chloch und gehört sowas von ignoriert....

Nimms leicht, Chris, solches Geschmeiss ists echt nicht wert!


----------



## black-panther (8. Februar 2013)

Naja, da ich vor Ort war, kann ich's ganz gut beurteilen 
Der andere Interessent war genauso ein "Jungspund" wie ich, der ein Rad für die Liebste draus machen will. Und er hat sofort den Münzwurf vorgeschlagen, als der VK noch von "mehr bieten" sprach. Darüber, dass wir ihm den Gefallen nicht tun, waren wir uns ebenso einig wie darüber, dass wir beide den Rahmen wollten.

Beim Rest bin ich ganz bei dir, Emil.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. Februar 2013)

trotzdem beschissen, sowas.


----------



## IHateRain (9. Februar 2013)

Ziehmlich "Gemeinschaftsunfähig" von dem Verkäufer :kotz:
Was willse machen  Gewalt androhen geht schlecht


----------



## ascena (9. Februar 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Naja, da ich vor Ort war, kann ich's ganz gut beurteilen
> Der andere Interessent war genauso ein "Jungspund" wie ich, der ein Rad für die Liebste draus machen will.


 
Hast du die Adresse des Käufers? Oder der Verkäufer? 
Könnte ja sein, dass es seiner Liebsten nicht gefällt...Frauen sollen ja manchmal einen eigenartigen Geschmack haben ;-)


----------



## black-panther (9. Februar 2013)

Die war leider dabei...


----------



## stefanxy1 (9. Februar 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Die war leider dabei...



Wieso "leider"??


----------



## black-panther (9. Februar 2013)

Na weil ich so ausschließen kann, dass es ihr nicht gefällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (10. Februar 2013)

Frust.... 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/290854340430?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1185

Hat jemand einen schönen, ungekürzten Titan Lenker abzugeben?


----------



## Radebeuler (10. Februar 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290857236168?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

eigentlich wollt ich ja aufhören, aber da wäre ich auch schwach geworden


----------



## smiregal (11. Februar 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1996-Ibis-Ti...ain-Bike-XC-Frame-Size-Large-20-/121061446755


----------



## huhue (12. Februar 2013)

smiregal schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/1996-Ibis-Ti...ain-Bike-XC-Frame-Size-Large-20-/121061446755



Oh ja, auch wenn der Kollege nicht nach ausserhalb versenden wollte und der Endpreis auch nicht ohne ist...

Ein Jammer


----------



## smiregal (12. Februar 2013)

ich hatte das letzte, aber nur das 2.höchste Gebot abgegeben und mit dem VK und Bonvu den Versand schon geklärt , ärgert mich immer noch ...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (12. Februar 2013)

vielleicht bekommst du ja noch eine chance...als unterlegener bieter


----------



## Freefall79 (12. Februar 2013)

Wer hat's? 

Marin Team Issue ca. 1994

Hoffe, dem Verkäufer wurde nochmal der Schädel zurecht gerückt. Der war doch bekifft, als er den Auktionstext verfasst hatte.

Anyhow, das Teil kommt nun wenigstens in bessere Hände... wenn auch nicht meine.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. Februar 2013)

für nen Marin Team Issue mit XTR geht der Preis schon in Ordnung

wer natürlich auf einen Titanrahmen und vollständige XTR für 500 Euro hofft, wird enttäuscht sein


----------



## ascena (12. Februar 2013)

Matze010 schrieb:


> für nen Marin Team Issue mit XTR geht der Preis schon in Ordnung
> 
> wer natürlich auf einen Titanrahmen und vollständige XTR für 500 Euro hofft, wird enttäuscht sein


 
und noch dazu mit Scheibenbremse hinten......dass hatten wir hier doch auch schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathes66 (12. Februar 2013)

Hatte ich auch unter Beobachtung. Wer weiss, was ihm sein Freund damals erzählt hat. Dürfte aber ein 20,5 Zoll Rahmen (Mitte-Mitte) sein. Nur sehr schade, dass die Decals entfernt wurden. Die 93er habe ich noch nie zum nachkaufen gesehen

Scheibenbremse war aber nur das Hinterrad und das wollte der VK noch tauschen.


----------



## Freefall79 (12. Februar 2013)

ascena schrieb:


> und noch dazu mit Scheibenbremse hinten......dass hatten wir hier doch auch schon....



Im Angebotstext stand zumindest, dass es mit einem anderen Hinterrad verkauft würde. Mit dem abgebildeten sei er auf der Rolle gefahren. Nun ja, wenn man sich den ganzen Haufen mal ansieht, muss das aber auch schon eine Weile her gewesen sein.

Von der Länge des Steuerrohrs her geschlossen, handelte es sich auch um ein 19"er... hätte mir gerade noch so gepasst... als Sonntagsschönwetterrad.

Meines Wissens gab es 1993 kein Team Titanium Hardtail (Team Titanium F.R.S. hingegen schon). 1994 ebensowenig.
Desweiteren unterschieden sich die '93er und '94er Team Issue Modelle lediglich durch die Farbgebung ('93 eher Purple, '94 eher Lila) sowie durch Felgen und Speichen. 1994 war der Listenpreis eines Team Issue 4890,- DM. Saftig, aber lange noch keine 6.500.
*Ich krroigiere:* Beim 1993er war's ein Superlite Rohrsatz, beim 1994er ein Ultralite (worin hier nun wieder die Unterschiede bestehen, vermag ich nicht zu sagen)

Mag sein, dass der VK vom Erstbesitzer schon über's Ohr gehauen wurde, aber bevor man absoluten Mist in den Auktionstext schreibt, sollte man doch zumindest ein paar handfeste Infos haben.

Anyhow... es ist weg. Würde mir wohl zu allererst mal die Rahmennummer übermitteln lassen haben, hätte ich denn erfolgreich geboten (Mist, Konjunktiv II passiv von "übermitteln lassen" ).

Grüße


----------



## ascena (12. Februar 2013)

Dochdoch, '93 gab es ein Team Titanium, jedoch nur als Rahmen. Den hatte damals mein Marin Händler und mein Nachbar hat ihn sich dann irgendwann um '95 aufbauen lassen (sauteuer aber auch s.a.u.g.e.i.l.). Der Rahmen war am Hinterbau und am Steuerrohr mattiert, die drei Hauptrohre waren optisch abgesetzt. 

Was spricht bei dem angebotenen MARIN gegen Titan: Die Schweissnähte, die Rohroberfläche, der Aufkleber am Sattelrohr...>>> Team Issue.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. Februar 2013)

Marin Team Issue aus 1993 

http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Marin/1993.pdf

nach Bikepedia 2,100 Dollar

die 500 Euro gehen voll in Ordnung, auch wenns kein Titanrahmen ist

und ich denke, daß die meisten Bieter dies wußten


----------



## Koe (14. Februar 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281061601761?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## LVM (14. Februar 2013)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Der war doch bekifft, als er den Auktionstext verfasst hatte.



Wieso? Waren doch alle wichtigen Angaben drin: "Nichtraucherhaushalt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzderdinge (15. Februar 2013)

Wer hat das "Fahrrad" gekauft!? 

Und dann natürlich nur selbstabholung, schon fast im Ausland! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170987443958?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


----------



## Guru (16. Februar 2013)

hihi, hatte das in der ebay-beobachtung, um mich zu amüsieren (wurde sogar mehrmals hier im "sucht das nicht noch wer" gepostet)


----------



## Prinzderdinge (16. Februar 2013)

Guru schrieb:


> hihi, hatte das in der ebay-beobachtung, um mich zu amüsieren (wurde sogar mehrmals hier im "sucht das nicht noch wer" gepostet)



Genau! Von dort ist es auch in meine Beobachtungsliste gewandert! Toll, für 40,5  bekommt man nicht mal anständige LR...
Ein Jammer...


----------



## black-panther (18. Februar 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281064408840?nma=true&si=t6%2Bx5fQKHCqeo1KrREmsm1rjmkE%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true
...


----------



## wauso (19. Februar 2013)

carbon lenker gibt´s doch bei rose schon neu für den preis. neu wäre mir sicherer als gebraucht bei carbon


----------



## black-panther (19. Februar 2013)

übersehe ich die Ironie in deinem Beitrag?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (20. Februar 2013)

Ja ganz schön blöd! zu den Preisen, könnten wir eigentlich ganz gute neue Bikes zusammen sammeln!? 

Gibt es auch einen Thread für Teile die günstig ersteigert wurden?


----------



## argh (20. Februar 2013)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Ja ganz schön blöd! zu den Preisen, könnten wir eigentlich ganz gute neue Bikes zusammen sammeln!?



Wie meinen?



Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Gibt es auch einen Thread für Teile die günstig ersteigert wurden?



Nö.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (20. Februar 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> übersehe ich die Ironie in deinem Beitrag?




Nein, aber vielleicht die etwas andere Sichtweise auf das Thema Mountainbike :

Registriert seit: May 2012
                 Ort: Berlin 

                                                   Bike: Cannondale f6 Hardtail Bj. 2008 & Wheeler Hornet 40 Modell 2011


Komm, is nur Spaß, müsst Ihr alle mal abkönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (20. Februar 2013)

argh schrieb:


> Wie meinen?
> 
> 
> 
> Nö.


  Das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht  Wenn ich mal einen "Schnapper" mache, trete ich das sicher hier nicht breit 

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## Prinzderdinge (20. Februar 2013)

argh schrieb:


> Wie meinen?



Ich bezog mich auf den Beitrag von wauso ... ? ...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Februar 2013)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf den Beitrag von wauso ... ? ...



Der hat sich nur hierher verlaufen Das war sicher nicht bös gemeint ...und mit Sicherheit auch völlig ironiefrei


----------



## wauso (20. Februar 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Nein, aber vielleicht die etwas andere Sichtweise auf das Thema Mountainbike :
> 
> Registriert seit: May 2012
> Ort: Berlin
> ...



hast du nen problem??!!!


----------



## Prinzderdinge (20. Februar 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Der hat sich nur hierher verlaufen Das war sicher nicht bös gemeint ...und mit Sicherheit auch völlig ironiefrei



Mein Beitrag war gar nicht ironiefrei  , auch sicher nicht bösgemeint! Eher ein Versuch der Selbstreflektierung... 

... Oh, es gibt Ärger...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (20. Februar 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Der hat sich nur hierher verlaufen Das war sicher nicht bös gemeint ...und mit Sicherheit auch völlig ironiefrei



Du bist hier doch auch ein herbeigelaufener und bist dann mit Deinen ganzen KleinGeschichten und Dicke Läufräder Fetisch gestolpert - und seit dem wohnst du hier


----------



## ascena (20. Februar 2013)

und


----------



## huhue (20. Februar 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/281064408840...mkE=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true
> ...



Lustig finde ich eher was da unter Deinem Namen rechts steht:

Carbon? Nein Danke!  

cheers
Daniel


----------



## black-panther (20. Februar 2013)

Ach mensch, Daniel, nicht so kleinkarriert 
Das bezieht sich eher auf das neumodische Carbonzeugs...
Aber so'n Klein Stratum Bar ist doch 'ne schöne Alternative zur LVE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (20. Februar 2013)

huhue schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich eher was da unter Deinem Namen rechts steht:
> 
> Carbon? Nein Danke!
> 
> ...




Touche´´´


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Februar 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Du bist hier doch auch ein herbeigelaufener und bist dann mit Deinen ganzen KleinGeschichten und Dicke Läufräder Fetisch gestolpert - und seit dem wohnst du hier



 ich lösch nur nie ein Abo und da verirren sich auch ab und an paar classic-Themen in meine Neuigkeiten ...ist mir schon klar, dass ich nur zu Besuch hier bin..und dann auch noch ein ungebetener Gast 

...übrigens hatte ich den Carbon-Prügel auch auf beobachten, aber mir ist er mangels Masse durch die Lappen gegangen bzw. bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gewillt die Kurse für "Kleinzeug" auszugeben

Aber mein Beitrag Nr. 1 war damals im Classic Bereich ...da gabs ja auch noch keine Youngtimer


----------



## black-panther (20. Februar 2013)

Ging der letzte Stratum Bar nicht für noch mehr über den Tisch?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Februar 2013)

Meines Wissens nach gibts es auch noch eine 90/95 Gramm-Version...der schwerer sollte aber bei 165/185Gramm liegen, deshalb bin ich etwas irritiert. Der letzte davor war doch aus USofA und wäre mit Versand, Zoll und Steuer nochmal teurer gewesen...weiß aber nicht mehr welche Version das war


----------



## black-panther (20. Februar 2013)

also bei dem jetzigen stand 110g...

ad hohe ebay-Preise:
Schlimmer noch wäre doch aber (natürlich rein hypothetisch! ), wenn nun jemand, der das hier liest, daher kommt und meint "ich hab da noch so einen Stratum, für 130,- kannste ihn haben"


----------



## opi13 (21. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (21. Februar 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ging der letzte Stratum Bar nicht für noch mehr über den Tisch?





black-panther schrieb:


> also bei dem jetzigen stand 110g...
> 
> ad hohe ebay-Preise:
> Schlimmer noch wäre doch aber (natürlich rein hypothetisch! ), wenn nun jemand, der das hier liest, daher kommt und meint "ich hab da noch so einen Stratum, für 130,- kannste ihn haben"



in nos wäre der Preis doch ok , zumindest wenn man einen sein eigen nennen möchte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




einen zu suchen und nicht zu bekommen macht auch nicht glücklich


----------



## black-panther (21. Februar 2013)

'nos' ist überbewertet, wenn man etwas an's Rad bauen möchte. Montiert und eine Proberunde um den Block gefahren, schon ist's nicht mehr 'nos'


----------



## newsboy (21. Februar 2013)

stratum 90
stratum 110
stratum 130
stratum 185 bullhorn

nameszusatz bezieht sich aufs gewicht.


----------



## opi13 (21. Februar 2013)

zumindest hat man ein sicheres Gefühl wenn er neu ist , gerade bei so heiklem Material wie Carbon , sonst spart man an der falschen Stelle


----------



## black-panther (21. Februar 2013)

Der ist 20 Jahre alt, da steckte Carbon doch noch in Windeln. Und zum richtigen Fahren würde ich ihm - gerade in der leichtesten Version - ohnehin nicht trauen (lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren)


----------



## newsboy (21. Februar 2013)

gab doch damals ein test in der bike?, wo der lenker testsieger wurde...

trotzdem, ich würde damit auch nicht mehr ins grobe gelände.


----------



## IHateRain (28. Februar 2013)

Joa...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321077125899?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## black-panther (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## AgentKlein (28. Februar 2013)

...da kann man mal sehen, was passiert, wenn man den Markennamen nicht mit in die Überschrift nimmt. 

Aber wenigstens zeigt das Bsp. mal, was die Dinger wirklich wert sind! Nämlich realistische 40 und nicht 150 Euro!


----------



## IHateRain (28. Februar 2013)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens zeigt das Bsp. mal, was die Dinger wirklich wert sind! Nämlich realistische 40 und nicht 150 Euro!


 
Da stimme ich Dir absolut zu  Bin erfolgreich um 11 ct. überboten worden 

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (28. Februar 2013)

du meinst du hast den anderen um 11 cent _unter_boten  andersrum hätte er ja sonst mind. 50 cent mehr bieten müssen als du.
tztztz... aber das weiß man doch: immer etwas mehr als den runden Betrag eingeben, nie drunter; sprich 40,xx statt 39,xx


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. Februar 2013)

nö...immer genau auf den cent eingeben, was es einem wirklich wert ist und das ne Sekunde bis 5 vor Schluss. Wenns einem nur xx,99 wert ist, dann darf man nicht heulen, wenns für xx,00 dann weggeht 

Was die Erfahrung allerdings auch zeigt (Doch, ich glaube an das Gute im Menschen!): Auf-ihre-eigenen-Artikel-Bieter geben fast immer runde Werte ein ...alles nach dem Motto: Unner Fuffzich verkauf ich nich... Wenns bei 49,88 dann schiefgeht, bleibt immer noch der Trost, dass er es selbst an der Backe hängen hat


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (28. Februar 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> nö...immer genau auf den cent eingeben, was es einem wirklich wert ist und das ne Sekunde bis 5 vor Schluss. Wenns einem nur xx,99 wert ist, dann darf man nicht heulen, wenns für xx,00 dann weggeht
> 
> Was die Erfahrung allerdings auch zeigt (Doch, ich glaube an das Gute im Menschen!): Auf-ihre-eigenen-Artikel-Bieter geben fast immer runde Werte ein ...alles nach dem Motto: Unner Fuffzich verkauf ich nich... Wenns bei 49,88 dann schiefgeht, bleibt immer noch der Trost, dass er es selbst an der Backe hängen hat




wie bei dem Ringle SS Satz, der mir heute Morgen durch die Lappen gegangen ist


----------



## black-panther (28. Februar 2013)

wenn man etwas haben und sich hinterher nicht ärgern will, dann muss man halt doch ein paar cent mehr als den runden Betrag angeben


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (28. Februar 2013)

Ich ärger mich meistens nicht wirklich, ich bin nur ausdrucksstark und temperamentvoll...





​


----------



## black-panther (3. März 2013)

außer Augen gelassen und jetzt gewundert...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/121071961590?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Briggtopp (10. März 2013)

man ey


----------



## Koe (10. März 2013)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> man ey



autsch, was war denn da los. der schnapper des jahres würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## msony (10. März 2013)

Ja,das war ja geschenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (10. März 2013)

Die ging nicht zu dem Kurs weg - die Auktion wurde vorzeitig beendet.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## stefanxy1 (12. März 2013)

Was ist denn da passiert? Alle noch im Winterschlaf?
Campa


----------



## Learoy (12. März 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221196135915

2min. zu spät aus dem Bad gekommen, schade auch.


----------



## ascena (12. März 2013)

Telefonat zur falschen Zeit: http://www.ebay.at/itm/221196135915...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## Uni560 (12. März 2013)

Öhm.. das waren wohl Zwillinge, oder?


----------



## ascena (12. März 2013)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Öhm.. das waren wohl Zwillinge, oder?


 
 da war ich wohl nicht der einzige hier aus dem Forum...trotzdem zum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (12. März 2013)

Das hab' ich mir auch gedacht... Hier war grad der Versicherungsmakler.
Gestern Autounfall, heute das, die Woche fängt echt gut an


----------



## black-panther (12. März 2013)

weder noch


----------



## Rahbari (13. März 2013)

Ahhhh, NOS XTR 900 Kassette für 38 EUR und Top XTR 900/910 Kurbel für 48 EUR. Natürlich verkauft.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...0-3fach-26-36-46/106039794-217-971?ref=search
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...12-32-kranz-mit-neuer-kette/106032216-217-971


----------



## robbitobbi (16. März 2013)

NEIN!!
Das kommt davon wenn man Mittags auswärts isst...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/140929438657...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1492wt_1182


----------



## AgentKlein (16. März 2013)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> NEIN!!
> Das kommt davon wenn man Mittags auswärts isst...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/140929438657...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1492wt_1182


Das ist in der Tat bitter......vor allem für den VK. Nicht ein Wort in der Artikelbeschreibung von wegen "FAT" usw......


----------



## black-panther (17. März 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/American-M16-BJ-1990-Mountainbike-MTB-Syncros-Shimano-XT-Ritchey-no-Klein-Brodie-/181096739868?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=gTdfRvZui51vV7%252B%252Bmzq3%252FSzC0qI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Habe ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## mightyEx (17. März 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/American-M16-BJ-1990-Mountainbike-MTB-Syncros-Shimano-XT-Ritchey-no-Klein-Brodie-/181096739868?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=gTdfRvZui51vV7%252B%252Bmzq3%252FSzC0qI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Habe ich irgendwas übersehen?



Ich hab's aufm Radar gehabt, nur ist derzeit keine Neuanschaffung geplant.


----------



## schallmauer (20. März 2013)

stress uff Arbeit gehabt, und die Record Kurbel verpennt...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/310621237032...g0I=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## IHateRain (20. März 2013)

@All: Ernsthaft - ist die Kurbel mit den Blättern soviel wert 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200906195756?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

oder bei den Insulanern einfach nur selten?!?

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## IHateRain (21. März 2013)

Ich deute das mal als ein "Nein"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (21. März 2013)

160,- für 'ne gebrauchte XT-Kurbel, das ist mal deutlich übertrieben...
Selbst wenn da jemand den Preis treibt, wer geht bitte soweit mit?!


----------



## Learoy (21. März 2013)

War nen guter Preis und kann man bedenkenlos fahren, die Gabel war damals mit das Beste, was man überhaupt haben konnte. Problem an diesem Exempllar: Das kurze Schaftrohr. Und mit nem langen Aluschaft sind die Kronen schwer zu finden. Die Kronen von einer normalen Mag21 sind mit Stahlschaft und daher nicht so attraktiv.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (24. März 2013)

Hätt ich zu den Preis auch gern gahabt 

auch wenn kein Carbon , kein Campagnolo 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rahmen-GT-MT...o5byE3PzryI7cgGoP06E4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Hagelsturm (24. März 2013)

verdammt..wäre ich bloß nicht so geizig gewesen 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271172459610?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## black-panther (27. März 2013)

ja...
da war jetzt auch einiges nicht gerade teuer...
http://www.ebay.de/csc/auxarmes-barkhor/m.html?_ipg=&_from=&_nkw=&_armrs=1&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## Linseneintopf (29. März 2013)

uiuiui... das mit dem FAT Trikot schmerzt aber wirklich in den Augen... und der Käufer wird sich n Arsch ab gefreut haben... oder er nutzt es als Putzlappen für den Preis


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2013)

Ich kann euch gar nicht sagen, wie mich dieses vorzeitige Beenden von Auktionen ankotzt...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261191844184?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_744wt_1211


----------



## AgentKlein (2. April 2013)

Chris, ärgere dich nicht.....jedes Mal, wenn ich so was lese/mitbekomme/selber erlebt (habe), komme ich immer wieder und vor allem immer mehr zu der Erkenntnis, dass ebay einfach nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war. Bzw. einfach zu viele Menschen ebay nutzen, um zu verkaufen. Und damit automatisch die Streumenge derer immer größer wird, welches im weitesten Sinne Arsc5löcher sind. 

Du wirst es nicht ändern....deswegen vergeude keine Energie damit.....

Gruss Emil


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2013)

Hast ja Recht, Emil. Aber wenn nie jemand was dagegen sagt, wird es eben zur akzeptierten Sitte, und das widerstrebt mir einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (2. April 2013)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Chris, ärgere dich nicht.....jedes Mal, wenn ich so was lese/mitbekomme/selber erlebt (habe), komme ich immer wieder und vor allem immer mehr zu der Erkenntnis, dass ebay einfach nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war. Bzw. einfach zu viele Menschen ebay nutzen, um zu verkaufen. Und damit automatisch die Streumenge derer immer größer wird, welches im weitesten Sinne Arsc5löcher sind.
> 
> Du wirst es nicht ändern....deswegen vergeude keine Energie damit.....
> 
> Gruss Emil



Da hast du völlig recht.


----------



## AgentKlein (2. April 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht, Emil. Aber wenn nie jemand was dagegen sagt, wird es eben zur akzeptierten Sitte, und das widerstrebt mir einfach...


--------glaub ich dir gern, Chris....aber es wird keiner etwas dagegen sagen oder anders ausgedrückt: Niemand ausser ebay oder in diesem Falle die VK werden etwas ändern. Denn: Wie ja bekannt kümmert sich die Bucht weder um Ebbe noch um Flut, solange der Tidenhub stimmt. Bzw. eben Fische gefangen werden....alles andere ist denen doch egal. Wenns einen Magneten gäbe, welcher solche Toffel aus der Bucht fischen würde.....dann wäre ebay aber um mind. 30 % seiner Mitglieder beraubt...

So, jetzt aber genug lamentiert und zurück zum Thema


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. April 2013)

Ich verstehe die Verkäufer sehr gut. Man weiß was man bekommt und spart sich nicht gerade geringe Gebühren und nicht selten wohl auch Ärger mit dem Käufer. Klar ist es nicht regelkonform, aber anfragen kann jeder.
PS: Ich hab da schon ewig nichts mehr verkauft, da ist's mir im Forum lieber.


----------



## mauricer (2. April 2013)

und ich hab schon diversen auktionen zu einer vorzeitigen beendigung verholfen. auf der anderen seite aber dadurch auch schon einige sachen nicht bekommen. hat sich irgendwie immer ausgeglichen, so dass ich mich nie sonderlich aufgeregt habe.

VG

Moritz


----------



## AgentKlein (2. April 2013)

Nun ja, verstehen kann ich die VK rein materiell schon, andererseits sollte es dann gar keine Regeln mehr geben. Dann ist eben auf Fairness & Co. geschi5sen! Wenn schon, dann gleiches "Recht" für alle! 

Es wird sich eh nix ändern.....von daher: Weiter so! Super Einstellung....


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (2. April 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (2. April 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ich kann euch gar nicht sagen, wie mich dieses vorzeitige Beenden von Auktionen ankotzt...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261191844184?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_744wt_1211



Eine Frage, warst du Höchstbietender, als die Auktion abgebrochen wurde?


----------



## ascena (2. April 2013)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab da schon ewig nichts mehr verkauft, da ist's mir im Forum lieber.


 
 - dito


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Eine Frage, warst du Höchstbietender, als die Auktion abgebrochen wurde?


 
Leider nicht, aber ich weiß, worauf du anspielst (in der Situation war ich schon einmal als Höchstbietender, da zog der Vk dann den Kürzeren...)


----------



## opi13 (2. April 2013)

nunja , eine Woche vorher war er schon mal mit Einstiegspreis drin , da war er wohl zu teuer oder einfach nicht gesehen ? 


http://www.ebay.de/itm/261188619204?nma=true&si=1cNOrMTMf47brLnF5%2Fh3MxeLvs8%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## black-panther (3. April 2013)

@ opi, nicht gesehen gehabt.
---------------------------------

und wer hat sich die gesichert?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/111043250868?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Also für meinen Geschmack kommt das definitiv zu häufig vor... :kotz:


----------



## newt3 (3. April 2013)

wie gesagt es kommt sehr häufig vor.
nicht schön für potentielle käufer die den artikel tagelang beobachten und darauf bieten.

allerdings aus verkäufersicht total verständlich.
eben 9% verkaufsgebühr sparen, keinen stress mit dem verkäufer, kein risiko dass es eben um schleuderpreis weggeht.

so optionen wie
->definitiert startpreis
->sofortkaufen option
->mindestpreis
treiben die gebühren für den verkäufer noch mehr in die höhe

und 'nen startpreis von mehr als einem euro wiederrum schreckt einen großteil der interessenten ab. 
nimmst du deine schmerzgrenze als startpreis, stellst du den artikel mitunter 5 oder 10 mal ein bis es endlich mal einer zu genau diesem preis kauft oder sich sogar 2 oder 3 darum streiten.
nimmst du einen betrag unter deiner schmerzgrenze finden sich evtl bieter allerdings hast dann wesentlich weniger gebote. weil eben die leute die 1, 2 , 3 , 4 ,5 eur usw wegfallen.
-->weniger bieter = niedrigerer endpreis. gleiches hast auch beim mindestpreis. auf dieses spielchen mit dem verstecken mindestpreis haben die wenigsten interessenten lust.

also sofortkauf einstellen ist auch mist. als käufer schau ich da zumindest gar nicht rein. sind ja die ganzen händlerangebote dazwischen. also wird der reiter 'auktion' ausgewählt um schonmal einen großteil davon auszublenden.
geht zwar auch, wenn man 'gebraucht' auswählt aber dann entgehen einem die artikel die eben 'nos' sind 

*alles in allem hilft da wohl nur:*
machs wie die anderen käufer. schreib halt den verkäufer an und frag was er haben möchte oder nenn ihm direkt 'ne realistische summe. gerade wenn's um sachen geht die man selbst abholen kann ist das 'nen guter weg.

ebay könnte natürlich auch 'nen riegel vorschieben indem das vorzeitige beenden der auktionen nicht mehr geht.

-------------------
was ich neuerdings gruslig finde ist die neuerdings deutlich hervorgehobene lieferzeitprognose:
->für die lieferzeit per hermes, dhl usw kann man kaum was
->und was absolut hinten runterfällt. viele käufer zahlen erst nach 'ner woche. wie soll man da dann die lieferzeit noch einhalten?
*in meinen augen isses an der zeit das ebay sich mal selbst entschlackt*. text, bilder, startpreis, versandkosten. und nicht noch zig optionen die man anwählen kann oder muss(kategorieauswahl über kataloge, lieferzeit, versandarten zB). inzwischen muss man sich durch zig textfenster, listboxen, auswahlfelder usw hangen. ist einfach wahnsinnig umständlich geworden das ganze und es kommt immer noch was dazu.


----------



## black-panther (3. April 2013)

steht ja direkt drunter "bei heutigem Zahlungseingang". Sprich bei Paypal-Zahlung.


----------



## AgentKlein (3. April 2013)

newt3 schrieb:


> ....allerdings aus verkäufersicht total verständlich.
> eben 9% verkaufsgebühr sparen, keinen stress mit dem verkäufer, kein risiko dass es eben um schleuderpreis weggeht.
> 
> so optionen wie
> ...


----------



## Captain_Secret (3. April 2013)




----------



## newt3 (3. April 2013)

mit 'verständlich' meine ich 'logisch und nachvollziehbar'.
wollte also keine wertung über richtig oder falsch diesbezüglich vornehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moidan (3. April 2013)

143 seiten über dinge welche man auf ebay verpasst hat...

habt ihr wirklich nichts anderes zu tun?!?

jedem das seine - in diesem sinne - nichts wie ungut 

max


----------



## Radsatz (3. April 2013)

Moidan schrieb:


> 143 seiten über dinge welche man auf ebay verpasst hat...
> 
> habt ihr wirklich nichts anderes zu tun?!?
> 
> ...


Man muss halt seine gier kund tun
oder auch Teilesuch Soap genannt
diese 143 Seiten sind noch nichtmal unterhaltsam also löschen


----------



## AgentKlein (3. April 2013)

.....sehr tolerante Einstellung hier in diesem Forum. Und wehe, man übt mal Kritik.....dann ists auf einmal langweilig und sollte gelöscht werden. 
Aber das kennt man ja mittlerweile. 
Wie sagt Hagen Rether doch gleich? "Was reg´ ich mich auf......" Wird immer besser hier! 

In diesem Sinne.....schönen Abend.


----------



## Captain_Secret (3. April 2013)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne.....schönen Abend.



danke Emil...
wünsch ich Dir auch...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (3. April 2013)

.


----------



## ascena (3. April 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Na und du hast doch auch die Seiten gezählt - ausserdem ist der Austausch hier durchaus wichtig - es gibt viele Halunken bei ebay, dem sollte keiner hier auch auflaufen.
> 
> Wir haben aber mal ganz ehrlich wirklich nix besseres zu tun.
> 
> ...



Zu geil  Habt ihr noch Platz in der Höhle?


----------



## Captain_Secret (3. April 2013)

bin dabei...


----------



## retroking (3. April 2013)

Och nöö Micha, bleib du ma schön hier, sonst is ja auf Ebay
gar nix mehr los...


Viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## Captain_Secret (3. April 2013)

stimmt uch widda...ne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ascena (3. April 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271178970411?nma=true&si=jLuleURD9GC4VBtfNrNL4g65ZTc%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true
defektes 93er RM altitude - die Teile hätte ich gut gebrauchen können Schei§e


----------



## Captain_Secret (3. April 2013)

hehe...
wat en Glück das ich das garnich im Beobachten hatte...ne...
hätt´sch ja widda zuschlagen müssen...


----------



## ascena (3. April 2013)

Um das Bike auf Beobachten setzen zu können, hättest du aber sehr schnell sein müssen: Einstellt um 18:02 Uhr - Verkauft um 18:08 Uhr - RatzFatz!

Rocky's waren halt schon immer schnelle Bikes


----------



## Captain_Secret (3. April 2013)

aaahhhhsooooo...
also en Sofortkauf...
unn warum hat der Herr net gekauft unn weint jetz loo in dem Fred rum...?
hääää...?


----------



## ascena (3. April 2013)

Weil er erst jetzt in den beendeten Angeboten gesehen hat, dass es das Angebot gab.

Ach egal...komm, gehen wir nach hinten in die Höhle...


----------



## Captain_Secret (3. April 2013)

ei dann hatte er es ja trotzdem auf E-Bay beobachtet...
war dann wohl ne 1-Auktion und ein flinker Anfrager...
Und der Deal wurde über E-Bay gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ascena (3. April 2013)

So wie ich das sehe, war die Auktion ab 1 und gleichzeitig ein Sofortkauf-Angebot für 250. Und nein, ich hatte es nicht in Beobachtung - ich habe vorhin in den beendeten Angeboten nach Rocky's gesucht...


----------



## Captain_Secret (3. April 2013)

ascena schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, war die Auktion ab 1 und gleichzeitig ein Sofortkauf-Angebot für 250. Und nein, ich hatte es nicht in Beobachtung - ich habe vorhin in den beendeten Angeboten nach Rocky's gesucht...



ei oder so...
mit der Möglichkeit sich beendete E-Bay-Angebote hier anzeigen zu lassen obwohl man die garnicht im beobachten hatte...habsch mich noch net befasst...


----------



## black-panther (4. April 2013)

nein nein nein verdammt
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261191946278?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_70wt_1211
vergessen den Wecker zu stellen


----------



## AgentKlein (4. April 2013)

Armer Chris.....marterst du dich wieder selbst am frühen Morgen?

REM Schlaf ist wichtiger als KLEIN Reifen!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (4. April 2013)

.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (4. April 2013)

.


----------



## black-panther (4. April 2013)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Armer Chris.....marterst du dich wieder selbst am frühen Morgen?


 
Nee, gestern abend war nur etwas stressig und dann hab' ich nicht mehr dran gedacht.
Ärgerlich für mich halt.


@ Peter, na auf ein Klein sollten sie drauf  Klein hatte die '93 schon im Angebot.


----------



## AgentKlein (4. April 2013)

Chris.....alles hat seinen Grund!

So, das war der Spruch des Tages vom Weisen aus dem Abendland*lacht*


----------



## black-panther (4. April 2013)

Emil, das hat meine bessere Hälfte auch immer gesagt. Mittlerweile hat sich das aber so gehäuft (natürlich nicht bei verpassten Auktionen, sondern generell), dass sie nicht mehr daran glaubt


----------



## AgentKlein (4. April 2013)

Chris.....ich sag dir.....das ist die Weltverschwörung! Und die haben dich auserkoren, um als Opfer zu fungieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (4. April 2013)

.


----------



## black-panther (4. April 2013)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Chris.....ich sag dir.....das ist die Weltverschwörung! Und die haben dich auserkoren, um als Opfer zu fungieren!


Ich hab's gewusst! Und Fox Mulder hatte Recht!


----------



## AgentKlein (4. April 2013)

Wieder mal ein Paradebeispiel für vorzeitig beendete Angebote: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321100932599?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Ich hoffe nur, es war keiner aus dem Forum der es angeboten hat, noch dass einer im Forum war, der darauf geboten hat....

Weil wir ja mal darüber gesprochen haben......


----------



## black-panther (8. April 2013)

argh, wie hab' ich denn die verpasst...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/121088813149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## schnegg314 (8. April 2013)

Diesen Vorbau habe ich heute verschlafen. Habe offenbar zu früh und zu wenig geboten. Er hätte mir besser gefallen als der popelige...


----------



## black-panther (14. April 2013)

Ah verdammte Axt... Während der Autofahrt ist etwas schlecht mit ebay verfolgen... 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261196843756?nma=true&si=KWk%2BmrO39TsRUwP5ByUJSMxFutc%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

Hat jemand noch so eines in ähnlichem Zustand für mich rumliegen?? BB-UN71/72 in 68x1*10*.

Danke & Grüße
Chris


----------



## black-panther (24. April 2013)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...PageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:3160#ht_447wt_1211

Hat sich die jemand aus dem Forum geangelt?


----------



## diemaus99 (25. April 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ah verdammte Axt... Während der Autofahrt ist etwas schlecht mit ebay verfolgen...
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261196843756...utc=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true
> 
> Hat jemand noch so eines in ähnlichem Zustand für mich rumliegen?? BB-UN71/72 in 68x1*10*.
> ...


Ist das noch aktuell?


----------



## black-panther (25. April 2013)

Servus, 
ja, ist noch aktuell!

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (3. Mai 2013)

Schade, glatt verpennt
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Felgenbremsen-/230968416066?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=t6%252Bx5fQKHCqeo1KrREmsm1rjmkE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_22wt_1181


----------



## Mathes66 (3. Mai 2013)

War ja auch wieder mal eine Beschreibung


----------



## Captain_Secret (3. Mai 2013)

hat eindoitisch retro/kult/STX/LX/DX/XT/XTR/SYNCROS/RINGLE/TUNE/GRAFTON/COOK gefehlt...ne...


----------



## black-panther (3. Mai 2013)

und in Österreich eingestellt


----------



## black-panther (6. Mai 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/181129248214?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_163wt_1211
...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Mai 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/181129248214?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_163wt_1211
> ...



Die Frachtkosten gesehen? Er gibt knapp 100 (umgerechnet) dafür an!
Wobei ich das für unrealistisch halte, habe erst vor kurzem ein kleines Päckchen aus USA bekommen, Versandkosten DHL Express war: unter 30.
Leider Einfuhrumsatzsteuer 40 (Warenwert 90)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (6. Mai 2013)

Die Frachtkosten sind vom ebay-Berechnungstool ausgespuckt; habe bisher aber noch keinen VK erlebt, der da nicht mit sich reden ließ.
Ja, wenn's im Zoll hängen bleibt, wird's teuer...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Mai 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Die Frachtkosten sind vom ebay-Berechnungstool ausgespuckt; habe bisher aber noch keinen VK erlebt, der da nicht mit sich reden lieÃ.
> Ja, wenn's im Zoll hÃ¤ngen bleibt, wird's teuer...



Vor allem wennÂ´s eigentlich zollfrei sein mÃ¼sste (bei Warenwert incl. Fracht fÃ¼r unter 150â¬, wie bei uns). Reklamation lÃ¤uft, besser gesagt verlÃ¤uft wohl im Sande, DHL schiebt den Verzollungsfehler auf die angeblich schlechte Deklarierung durch den Versender...


----------



## black-panther (6. Mai 2013)

http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersone...em-Wert/sendungen-mit-geringem-wert_node.html


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Mai 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersone...em-Wert/sendungen-mit-geringem-wert_node.html



Und? 
Du verlinkst die allgemeinen gesetzlichen Bestimmungen, die sich jeder Auslandsbesteller natÃ¼rlich vorher durchliest (durchlesen sollte).
Nur: Was nÃ¼tzen dir die, wenn DHL (die an deiner HaustÃ¼r von dir Steuer/Zoll abknÃ¶pfen) dir das Paket nur gegen Zahlung des (falschen, doppelten) GebÃ¼hrenbetrags aushÃ¤ndigt? Und spÃ¤ter deine Reklamation abweist mit den Worten "Frachtkosten vom Versender unzureichend deklariert" (jaja, dass das international Ã¼bliche KÃ¼rzel "P&H" Postage&Handling heiÃen kÃ¶nnte, da kann man ja als international agierendes Unternehmen/BehÃ¶rde net drauf kommen... ); weil in diesem Falle der Zoll dann zusÃ¤tzlich zu den tatsÃ¤chlichen Frachtkosten nochmal Frachtkosten draufrechnet, und zwar statt 28â¬ DHL plÃ¶tzlich 80â¬ (auf DIESEN FIKTIVEN Betrag dann natÃ¼rlich die 19% EUSt. drauf)! Und schwupps hat der Zoll sein Ziel erreicht: Das Gesamtpaket ist dergestalt manipuliert plÃ¶tzlich auch nicht mehr zollfrei, toll hingedreht!

Gesetz und RealitÃ¤t sind oft verschiedene Aspekte des Lebens, und solange selbst ne Rechtsschutzversicherung 150â¬ Eigenbeteiligung pro Schadensfall einbehÃ¤lt (Beispiel HUK), kann man sich sogar net mal kostenneutral dagegen wehren...


----------



## AxelF1977 (6. Mai 2013)

Da könnte ich mich schon echt ärgern 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/rocky-mounta...fhGTUk4B7GGkdlnqNwFLY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Hätte ich gerne gehabt


----------



## Zaskar1998 (14. Mai 2013)

Mist ...

2 Big Fork für 2,50  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrradgabel...AwwoCM%2FHLASKtaomrwM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Kann jemand sagen was das genau für Gabeln waren ?

Danke

VG
Paul


----------



## mauricer (14. Mai 2013)

Ich kann mich täuschen, aber waren das nicht Tange-Gabeln, die unter anderem im Trek 8000 verbaut waren?

VG

Moritz


----------



## Rahbari (14. Mai 2013)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Da könnte ich mich schon echt ärgern
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/rocky-mounta...fhGTUk4B7GGkdlnqNwFLY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hätte ich gerne gehabt


 

Klassisch ist der aber nicht...


----------



## AxelF1977 (14. Mai 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Klassisch ist der aber nicht...



hmmm, nicht? Für mich ist alles aus den 90ern kult und klassisch  Wie wird klassisch definiert? Schieb mal bitte den Grauschleier zur Seite


----------



## Rahbari (14. Mai 2013)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> hmmm, nicht? Für mich ist alles aus den 90ern kult und klassisch  Wie wird klassisch definiert? Schieb mal bitte den Grauschleier zur Seite


 
Och, da gibt es Einiges an Diskussionen. Jedenfalls bis einschließlich 97 werden Räder und Teile hier von der Mehrheit geduldet. Für manche Hardcore-Classicer ist aber gefühlsmäßig schon einige Jahre früher Schluss. Ich sehe das alles nicht so eng... Hauptsache kein Carbon, Scheibenbremsen und Riesenfederwege.

Kenne mich mit Rockys nicht so aus. Aber die Decals und die Scheibenbremsaufnahmen sahen schon eher nach 2000er aus?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxelF1977 (14. Mai 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Och, da gibt es Einiges an Diskussionen. Jedenfalls bis einschließlich 97 werden Räder und Teile hier von der Mehrheit geduldet. Für manche Hardcore-Classicer ist aber gefühlsmäßig schon einige Jahre früher Schluss. Ich sehe das alles nicht so eng...
> 
> Kenne mich mit Rockys nicht so aus. Aber die Decals und die Scheibenbremsaufnahmen sahen schon eher nach 2000er aus?!



Also ich bin der Meinung dass das ein Rahmnen aus dem Ende der 90er ist, was für mich persönlich somit ein Klassiker ist (davon abgesehen ist nichts desto trotz ein wunderschöner Rahmen). Kann einer mal Licht ins dunkel bringen von wann der Rahmen ist? Dazu kommt, ein Rocky Fully für den Preis (ohne Dämpfer) ist schon ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Rahbari (14. Mai 2013)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung dass das ein Rahmnen aus dem Ende der 90er ist, was für mich persönlich somit ein Klassiker ist (davon abgesehen ist nichts desto trotz ein wunderschöner Rahmen). Kann einer mal Licht ins dunkel bringen von wann der Rahmen ist? Dazu kommt, ein Rocky Fully für den Preis (ohne Dämpfer) ist schon ein Schnäppchen


 
Wie Du richtig feststellst - bis wann noch "klassisch" und ab wann bereits "Youngtimer" ist auch Geschmackssache. Daher bitte keine Diskussionen - schon gar nicht in diesem Fred.

Wenn Du ein bißchen recherchierst - was ja Spaß machen soltlte- wirst Du bestimmt auf das Baujahr kommen. Im 98er Katalog ist das Teil jedenfalls nicht drin. Also wird es jünger sein. Zum Preis kann ich erst recht nix sagen. Außer, dass Dämpfer auch ne Menge Geld kosten.


----------



## AxelF1977 (14. Mai 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Wie Du richtig feststellst - bis wann noch "klassisch" und ab wann bereits "Youngtimer" ist auch Geschmackssache. Daher bitte keine Diskussionen - schon gar nicht in diesem Fred.
> 
> Wenn Du ein bißchen recherchierst - was ja Spaß machen soltlte- wirst Du bestimmt auf das Baujahr kommen. Im 98er Katalog ist das Teil jedenfalls nicht drin. Also wird es jünger sein. Zum Preis kann ich erst recht nix sagen. Außer, dass Dämpfer auch ne Menge Geld kosten.



Sollte gar keine Diskussion werden, eher ein Meinungsaustausch, aber ja, das gehört hier nicht rein. Aber selbst wenn er aus 99 ist, für mich ein Klassiker. So nun Schluß mit dem Thema.


----------



## black-panther (14. Mai 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ich kann mich täuschen, aber waren das nicht Tange-Gabeln, die unter anderem im Trek 8000 verbaut waren?
> 
> VG
> 
> Moritz


 
Ja, und auch in einigen Rocky Mountains und sicher noch in einigen anderen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## S-BEND (14. Mai 2013)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn er aus 99 ist, für mich ein Klassiker.



für dich ja, aber nicht für diese abteilung des forums. 
es ist klar definiert, was klassisch ist und was nicht, es steht hier
oben auf dieser seite :

*Classic Bikes *klassische Kult-Mountainbikes der späten 80er und frühen 90er Jahre - Teile tauschen, Informationen austauschen


----------



## AxelF1977 (14. Mai 2013)

S-BEND schrieb:


> für dich ja, aber nicht für diese abteilung des forums.
> es ist klar definiert, was klassisch ist und was nicht, es steht hier
> oben auf dieser seite :
> 
> *Classic Bikes *klassische Kult-Mountainbikes der späten 80er und frühen 90er Jahre - Teile tauschen, Informationen austauschen



Danke, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, hab ich echt überlesen.


----------



## Captain_Secret (14. Mai 2013)

mejooo...
do hat da Taliban-Verschnitt ausnahmsweis mol Recht...ne...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Mai 2013)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Mist ...
> 
> 2 Big Fork für 2,50 
> 
> ...






mauricer schrieb:


> Ich kann mich täuschen, aber waren das  nicht Tange-Gabeln, die unter anderem im Trek 8000 verbaut waren?
> 
> VG
> 
> Moritz







black-panther schrieb:


> Ja, und auch in einigen Rocky Mountains und sicher noch in einigen anderen.
> 
> Grüße
> Chris




Stopstopstop!

In Rocky Mountain Modellen (z. B. Experience 1991 bis ...) waren TANGE (!!!) BigFork Gabeln verbaut.

Wo steht denn in dem Ebay-Inserat was von TANGE? Ich les hier nur High Ten - und das ist ne total minderwertige Stahlsorte im Radlbereich, UNTERHALB von Chrommoly angesiedelt. Damals in den 90er Jahren hatten nur paar-hundert-Euro-Schrotträder diesen Stoff verbaut. Ab 1000DM(!)-MTBs war mindestens Chrommolybdänstahl Standard!


----------



## black-panther (15. Mai 2013)

@Banglabagh75, du hast wohl Recht, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob es diese Low-Budget Gabel nicht auch von Tange gab (bzw. zumindest dort produziert wurden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schallmauer (23. Mai 2013)

Wegen Umzug beim Freund der länger dauerte als gedacht war voll verpennt.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/montainbike-...fEF4S6%2Fn1XpCZ2dJg0I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## LVM (24. Mai 2013)

das ist bitter, 34 sind ja schon fast die Deore-Daumis wert...


----------



## michfisch (25. Mai 2013)

Hi,
ich war der glückliche, der die 2 Gabeln ersteigert hat.
Eine hab ich übrig, gebe sie ab. Bitte Gebot.
Und so sehen sie aus.
Grüße


----------



## michfisch (25. Mai 2013)

hier ein Bild, hat vorhin nicht geklappt


----------



## Koe (26. Mai 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261216538300?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Hagelsturm (26. Mai 2013)

Koe schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261216538300?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



ist ja unfassbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxelF1977 (26. Mai 2013)

@Koe, 

sei froh das ich es auch verpasst habe, hätten wir uns wohl ein Gefecht geliefert


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Mai 2013)

Koe schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261216538300?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



na wenn der auch "SYNCHROS" schreibt


----------



## kalihalde (26. Mai 2013)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> ist ja unfassbar


 
Habt ihr euch mal das Bild im Bereich der Sattelaufnahme angeschaut? Ich weiß nicht, ob die so toll ist. Aber wenn man entsprechende Ersatzteile hat und dieses Maß sucht, ist die Stütze ein guter Deal -


----------



## Hagelsturm (26. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal das Bild im Bereich der Sattelaufnahme angeschaut? Ich weiß nicht, ob die so toll ist. Aber wenn man entsprechende Ersatzteile hat und dieses Maß sucht, ist die Stütze ein guter Deal -


 täts hier geben glaub ich


----------



## AxelF1977 (28. Mai 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, hier hausen aber nur alte grimmige Männer die Ihren Schatz horten, ihre olle Eisenbah......äh ich meine die klassischen Mountainbikes



By the way, hab Tränen gelacht, vor allem weil es anscheinend stimmt. Herjeh, dann bin ich ein Youngtimer 

Und weg


----------



## msony (29. Mai 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190845251398?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Hagelsturm (29. Mai 2013)

verdammt 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/171043633627?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## euphras (29. Mai 2013)

msony schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190845251398?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Ich konnte mich noch nie wirklich für die "Valkyrie" begeistern. Der Rahmen hat wirklich was insektenhaftes an sich...


----------



## Captain_Secret (6. Juni 2013)

verpennt... 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Onza-Porcu...6NY%2BBvNttvd%2FY06eo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

waren wohl all radfahren...ne...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (7. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (11. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## stefanxy1 (11. Juni 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Zu dem Preis kann man auch mal unter die GT Fahrer gehen.....auch wenn es YT ist......
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-Bj...BSnN83eeVkZrSHQzfmAhs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Schade, keine Zeit, keine Kohle, kein GT...


... 2 Beulen!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. Juni 2013)

Wieso sind die RM Vertex t. o. plötzlich nix mehr wert!?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261224875107?...84.m1423.l2649

Hatte meins für den vierfachen Preis gekauft, und fand das noch billig!?
(allerdings mit Paul Rastafari-Komponenten, das Ding im Angebot hier hat ja "nur" XTR...)


----------



## AxelF1977 (11. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube durch die fehlenden Decals sah es nicht "echt" aus. Oder neu lackiert. Zumindest ist es kein original Zustand (würden hier einige sagen), deshalb der geringe Preis (meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## ascena (11. Juni 2013)

Hab zwar eins, aber für den Preis hätte ichs auch genommen... 

Der Preis war wohl Zufall. Diese Woche ging hier im Classic Basar ein vertex t.o. Rahmen+Judy SL für fast 500 weg....außerdem recht hohe Versandkosten und ggfs. Zoll/Steuer (das Bike stand in der Schweiz)
mMn kein Preisverfall in Sicht  - zumal es eins der schönsten Rockys überhaubt ist.


----------



## schnegg314 (12. Juni 2013)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> ...deshalb der geringe Preis...



Naja, hier wollte es jedenfalls niemand für CHF 399...


----------



## AxelF1977 (12. Juni 2013)

Ich finde dass es für ein Vertex t.o. ein geringer Preis ist. Ich hätte es gerne. Aber ich hab bald ein Element in der Lackierung. Aber die fehlenden Decals sehen nicht vertrauenswürdig aus.

Evtl. störte auch die blaue SID Gabel.

Kleinigkeiten können über den Preis entscheiden (zumindest bei mir).


----------



## euphras (12. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Wieso sind die RM Vertex t. o. plötzlich nix mehr wert!?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261224875107?...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hatte meins für den vierfachen Preis gekauft, und fand das noch billig!?
> (allerdings mit Paul Rastafari-Komponenten, das Ding im Angebot hier hat ja "nur" XTR...)



In meiner (subjektiven) Sicht sind 500 Tacken noch überbezahlt.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. Juni 2013)

das Ding sieht häßlich verbastelt aus.

es steht in der Schweiz. 80 Euro Versandkosten. 

Hinzu kommen Zoll (14 Prozent) und Einfuhrsteuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evisu (16. Juni 2013)

Nein, es ist mir nicht wirklich durch die Lappen gegangen...habe es aber trotzdem nicht gekauft, da Versand und Zoll teurer gekommen wären, als der Rahmen. Der Preis an sich ist allerdings mehr als fair...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261227962334?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## CONNEX8M (16. Juni 2013)

euphras schrieb:


> In meiner (subjektiven) Sicht sind 500 Tacken noch überbezahlt.


 
SRY... In meiner (subjektiven) Sicht? 

Was ist das denn für ein grammatikalischer Schwachfug?


----------



## black-panther (16. Juni 2013)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## mauricer (17. Juni 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330937722619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

ein weiteres T-Max brauchte ich nicht, aber billig war es schon....

VG

Moritz


----------



## mkberlin (17. Juni 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/330937722619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> ein weiteres T-Max brauchte ich nicht, aber billig war es schon....
> 
> ...



...habe ich gestern auch verfolgt - war ein echter schnapper!


----------



## black-panther (18. Juni 2013)

verpasst...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261228818958?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_197wt_1265


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (18. Juni 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-zaskar...0924955201?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item1e7bbc4641

echt günstig wenns 'n echtes ist.


----------



## Rahbari (18. Juni 2013)

ceo schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-zaskar...0924955201?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item1e7bbc4641
> 
> echt günstig wenns 'n echtes ist.




Zaskars werden in UK häufig verramscht. Bringen in D meist das Doppelte. 

Dieses Exemplar ist möglicherweise noch nicht mal ein echtes GT. Das Oberrohr sieht hinten rund, anstatt oval aus. Ein GT-Emblem kann ich auch nicht erkennen.


----------



## ascena (20. Juni 2013)

leider schon verkauft:

Rocky Mountain blizzard Rahmenset .... von *1984*
http://www.localbiketrader.com/bike-ad-13212#


----------



## Linseneintopf (9. Juli 2013)

ich könnte mir gerade sowas von in den Arsc... beißen,,, weiß gar nicht wie sehr eigentlich.... verdammte Kack... nochmal.... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ne Stunde vorher noch aufgemacht extra und dann vergessen..... 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/121135023072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_220wt_1269


----------



## black-panther (9. Juli 2013)

Oha, das wären wieder schöne Neon-Fotos geworden


----------



## Rahbari (11. Juli 2013)

Sofort-Kauf 100 USD...

Das ist schon die MaMahon U-Brake locker wert... Und den herrlichen fillet-brazed Psyclone gibt's gratis dazu.





Was mich tröstet:
- der Käufer wird ewig brauchen, um eine 3D-Gabel in gelb mit der Schaftlänge zu finden. Repaint wird ihm nix nützen, die Farbe kann man nicht 1:1 kopieren.
- ich habe den gleichen Rahmen in 19 Zoll zuhause.


----------



## black-panther (11. Juli 2013)




----------



## Linseneintopf (16. Juli 2013)

schon wieder so was von in den Ar... gebissen... zwar bis 300  geboten, aber mit Versand ging das über mein budget.. so ein schweinegeiler Rahmen...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
http://www.ebay.de/itm/281133569844...4.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true#ht_8034wt_1265


----------



## Prinzderdinge (16. Juli 2013)

Da hatte mich die Sonne schon gelockt...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/141012982643?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Das hätte das Budget noch locker mitgemacht!


----------



## black-panther (17. Juli 2013)

Schlicht vergessen...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Titanium-Bottom-Bracket-spindle-for-vintage-Klein-and-Merlin-Brand-new-/171072286103?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=2fp9h0zrxZY2F6oiahIeAxUty6w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_64wt_1138


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (19. Juli 2013)

Das ging schnell:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/sehr-sehr-se...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## onza98 (19. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Wieso sind die RM Vertex t. o. plötzlich nix mehr wert!?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261224875107?...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hatte meins für den vierfachen Preis gekauft, und fand das noch billig!?
> (allerdings mit Paul Rastafari-Komponenten, das Ding im Angebot hier hat ja "nur" XTR...)



+ 17 Zoll
+ Standort Schweiz


----------



## Prinzderdinge (20. Juli 2013)

Irgendwann hörte die MTB Industrie auf frauenadäquate Modelle zu bauen. Heute nimmt sie in Anbetracht der Diskussion über Gleichstellung nur schüchtern wieder zu:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kuwahara-Che...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2ec9223305


----------



## black-panther (20. Juli 2013)

hm, falschen Thread erwischt?
Das läuft ja noch 3,583 Tage


----------



## Prinzderdinge (20. Juli 2013)

Misst! seh ich auch gerade! Das sollte doch zu Ihaterain ins http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=610503 ...


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Juli 2013)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Irgendwann hörte die MTB Industrie auf frauenadäquate Modelle zu bauen. Heute nimmt sie in Anbetracht der Diskussion über Gleichstellung nur schüchtern wieder zu:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kuwahara-Cheetah-Damen-MTB-mit-Suntour-XCE-Ausstattung-guter-Zustand-/200942957317?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrrad_Anh%C3%A4nger&hash=item2ec9223305



Frauen tragen halt beim Sport keine Röcke mehr. Ich hab nie verstanden warum es diese Rahmen überhaupt gegeben hat. Das gleiche bei den Damenrennrädern. Ein reines Zeichen ohne Nutzen.
Alte Männer jenseits der 80 wissen die Damenradform wieder zu schätzen.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (20. Juli 2013)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Frauen tragen halt beim Sport keine Röcke mehr. Dennoch, die einzige Rahmenform auch für Männer jenseits der 80.



  aber Damen wünschen doch oft ein Rad welches Ihnen spezifischer ist. Sei es wegen einer slopischen Form oder wegen der Farbkombination. Damit zeigt die ganze Gemeinschaft der RadFAHRER auch, dass Sie Frauen willkommen heißen...


----------



## black-panther (20. Juli 2013)

Also meine Liebste mag keine ... - ich sag lieber nicht, wie sie es ausdrückt 
Fazit: sie mag die gleichen Rahmenformen wie ich.


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Juli 2013)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> aber Damen wünschen doch oft ein Rad welches Ihnen spezifischer ist. Sei es wegen einer slopischen Form oder wegen der Farbkombination. Damit zeigt die ganze Gemeinschaft der RadFAHRER auch, dass Sie Frauen willkommen heißen...



Also ich seh genug RadfahrerINNEN in freier Wildbahn. (Die kaufen sich schon was sie wollen.) Nur nicht hier in der Klassik Abteilung. schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (22. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Jan_der_Don (23. Juli 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221255196602?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

zwar kein mtb, aber guter preis.


----------



## black-panther (23. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie sieht der nicht sehr klassisch aus...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (23. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## IHateRain (23. Juli 2013)

Der Peter wieder...


----------



## Prinzderdinge (24. Juli 2013)

Fuji... die machen doch Farbfotofilme..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (27. Juli 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Easton-EA70-Syncros-MTB-Mountain-Bike-Handlebars-/190872931142?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=KWk%252BmrO39TsRUwP5ByUJSMxFutc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Captain_Secret (27. Juli 2013)

ma sollt vielleicht sämtliche Fenster mit HD-Auflösung zumachen so beim bieten 5 Sekunden vor Schluss...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Slingshot-Mountain-Bike-/300936851337?&autorefresh=true

so ne Kägge aber auch...ne...
gebbt´s halt kä Zwille rouge...
schei55dreck looo...
wenigstens en Grund zum besaufen...ne...
Proscht Mädelzzz...


----------



## msony (27. Juli 2013)

Proschd


----------



## AxelF1977 (27. Juli 2013)

Tsorp. Ist ja nicht nur mein Tag *******


----------



## Captain_Secret (27. Juli 2013)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Tsorp. Ist ja nicht nur mein Tag *******



schick Dich...
sonst verzähl ich dem Forum von Deinem Tag...


----------



## B4sT1 (27. Juli 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> ma sollt vielleicht sämtliche Fenster mit HD-Auflösung zumachen so beim bieten 5 Sekunden vor Schluss...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Slingshot-Mountain-Bike-/300936851337?&autorefresh=true
> 
> ...



Schei§§e... da würd ich mich jetzt auch besaufen!


----------



## euphras (27. Juli 2013)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Fuji... die machen doch Farbfotofilme..?



*Fujifilm *macht im Bereich Optiken, Kameras, Filmemulsionen, Drucktechnik, Bürotechnik, Medizintechnik.

*Fuji* ist eine Sparte des Technikkonzerns Fuji Heavy Industries

Panasonic ist genau so ein Gemischtwarenkonzern, die stellen ja auch Rahmen und Reifen (Panaracer) her.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (27. Juli 2013)

euphras schrieb:


> *Fujifilm *macht im Bereich Optiken, Kameras, Filmemulsionen, Drucktechnik, Bürotechnik, Medizintechnik.
> 
> *Fuji* ist eine Sparte des Technikkonzerns Fuji Heavy Industries
> 
> Panasonic ist genau so ein Gemischtwarenkonzern, die stellen ja auch Rahmen und Reifen (Panaracer) her.



Das Rennrad sah ja auch aus wie so eine Raumfähre!  wieder etwas dazu gelernt... Stecken doch alle unter einer Decke!


----------



## Captain_Secret (27. Juli 2013)

B4sT1 schrieb:


> Schei§§e... da würd ich mich jetzt auch besaufen!




hätt herrlich zur anderen Zwille gepasst...


----------



## black-panther (27. Juli 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Slingshot-Mountain-Bike-/300936851337?&autorefresh=true
> 
> so ne Kägge aber auch...ne...


 
1 Bieter... man man...
Der US-Markt bietet wirklich immerwieder geniale Gelegenheiten.
Ich glaub', ich erweitere gleich mal meine Suchbegriffreihe 

PS: Micha, du hast heute 'ne Syncros verpasst. Mein Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B4sT1 (27. Juli 2013)

Ach hör doch auf...!
Willste nicht erstmal das eine loswerden bevor Du nen neues kaufst?


----------



## wtb_rider (27. Juli 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> ma sollt vielleicht sämtliche Fenster mit HD-Auflösung zumachen so beim bieten 5 Sekunden vor Schluss...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Slingshot-Mountain-Bike-/300936851337?&autorefresh=true
> 
> ...




sei nicht traurig kleiner Meisenmann,
das ist glaube ich der den ich zurückgeschickt hab, der is krumm....


----------



## Captain_Secret (27. Juli 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> 1 Bieter... man man...
> Der US-Markt bietet wirklich immerwieder geniale Gelegenheiten.
> Ich glaub', ich erweitere gleich mal meine Suchbegriffreihe
> 
> PS: Micha, du hast heute 'ne Syncros verpasst. Mein Glück



die für 10...?
ei supiii...die hab´sch verpennt...


----------



## Captain_Secret (27. Juli 2013)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> sei nicht traurig kleiner Meisenmann,
> das ist glaube ich der den ich zurückgeschickt hab, der is krumm....




hehe...
fällt doch bei dem steifen Rahmen ehh net auf...ne...
nur en Vollsuff is krasser...


----------



## black-panther (27. Juli 2013)

für'n 10er?!? 
Hm, nee, so gut war ich dann doch nicht


----------



## wtb_rider (27. Juli 2013)

oh doch...


----------



## Captain_Secret (27. Juli 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> für'n 10er?!?
> Hm, nee, so gut war ich dann doch nicht



hehe...glooob die hätt auch widda nirgends gepasst...ne...
ideal für mei Sammlung...


----------



## Hagelsturm (27. Juli 2013)

hab dich doch extra noch drauf hingewiesen michi


----------



## AxelF1977 (28. Juli 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> schick Dich...
> sonst verzähl ich dem Forum von Deinem Tag...



Ach Michl, das kann doch hier jeder lesen: Pleiten, Pech und Pannen eines Rookie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (28. Juli 2013)

Schade, bei so viel offensichtlicher Preistreiberei wollte ich den Rahmen doch nicht mehr haben
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Carbon-Mount...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. Juli 2013)

Böse Welt...und irgendeine arme Sau legt jetzt 270 dafür auf den Tresen.


----------



## Captain_Secret (28. Juli 2013)

der sollt sich aber echt mal noch en paar Push-Accounts zulegen...ne...
is ja überhaupt net auffällig... 

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.d...eName=PageBidderProfileViewBids_None_ViewLink


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Juli 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Schade, bei so viel offensichtlicher Preistreiberei wollte ich den Rahmen doch nicht mehr haben
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Carbon-Mount...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



"Biete hier ein absolut seltenes Carbon Bike an."
"Dieses Bike hat normale Gebrauchsspuren"

Aber:
"HIER in dieser Auktion wird NUR der Carbon Rahmen angeboten."

leicht irreführend


----------



## black-panther (28. Juli 2013)

Was war denn hier los?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/190873878852?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Deleted 30552 (29. Juli 2013)

die Unsicherheit bestand, daß der Rahmen tatsächlich nicht mehr zu retten ist

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161070970983?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (31. Juli 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/141022250024?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_40wt_1192

Auch, wenn ich sie (aktuell) nicht wirklich brÃ¤uchte - fÃ¼r 18 â¬ hÃ¤ttÂ´ ich sie mir halt hingelegt. Der VerkÃ¤ufer hÃ¤tte auch fÃ¼r 25 $ versendet...


----------



## Zaskar1998 (4. August 2013)

Also für den Preis hätt ichs auch genommen .

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-M...NK60nDLMZ9lmRu%2BOfIo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Baumeln da nich  Coda Magic Kurbeln dran ?
Syncros Titan Stütze ?

Gruß
Paul


----------



## placeb (4. August 2013)

hätte ich per Sofortkauf genommen.....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Tange-Pr...RlqwWStH%2BxLiFm4MQg0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Das hat man davon wenn man am Sonntag auf die sch***ß Arbeit geht.


----------



## black-panther (12. August 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Xizang-Titanium-Custom-Cross-Country-Race-Bike-/151094658167?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=2fp9h0zrxZY2F6oiahIeAxUty6w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_1907wt_1138
frühes Xizang in schöner Ausstattung...
Witziger Weise wollte er sich nicht davon überzeugen lassen, dass es älter als 1995 ist. Sollte doch aber eines wie das von @epic2006 sein, oder Gerrit?


----------



## Rahbari (12. August 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Xizang-Ti...xUty6w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_1907wt_1138
> frühes Xizang in schöner Ausstattung...
> Witziger Weise wollte er sich nicht davon überzeugen lassen, dass es älter als 1995 ist. Sollte doch aber eines wie das von @_epic2006_ sein, oder Gerrit?


 
Guter Preis! Das ist ja schon fast der Rahmen wert. USA halt...

Der Rahmen ist 91 oder 92, da U-Brake. Die Ausfaller sind auch eindeutig bis 92.


----------



## Hagelsturm (12. August 2013)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Also für den Preis hätt ichs auch genommen .
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-M...NK60nDLMZ9lmRu%2BOfIo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> ...



glaub das wurde gestern bei den yt'n im gefunden thread gepostet.gibts jetzt für 400 in den kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Marquesss (15. August 2013)

Neinnnnn,
schon geschlafen!!!  

1 1/8" Accu

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290956239737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_45wt_1171

Aber wer zum Teufel lässt um diese uncristliche Zeit eine Auktion auslaufen?!? AHHHH 

Gruss


----------



## Hagelsturm (17. August 2013)

schade..

http://www.ebay.de/itm/370874641324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Hagelsturm (17. August 2013)

leider schon weg 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...logramm-v-brake/137052797-217-3333?ref=search


----------



## Deleted 30552 (17. August 2013)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Also für den Preis hätt ichs auch genommen .
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-M...NK60nDLMZ9lmRu%2BOfIo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> ...




der Käufer/Verkäufer möchte es schon wieder/ noch immer loswerden 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...0-guter-zustand/137093910-217-4769?ref=search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (18. August 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/syncros-Satt...Bdghl8rs%2BTEwplWnBzs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Und was wäre das hier gewesen?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321183216055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Hatte kurz überlegt, da bei mir um die Ecke... 

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## AgentKlein (18. August 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Und was wäre das hier gewesen?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/321183216055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


......kann ich Dir sagen, was das gewesen IST: Die Unfähigkeit, Sätze zu bilden, ohne hinter jedes Satzende unsinnige und idiotische Ausrufezeichen setzen....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hagelsturm (18. August 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/syncros-Satt...Bdghl8rs%2BTEwplWnBzs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



hast du die etwa gebraucht?


----------



## IHateRain (18. August 2013)

Eigentlich nicht...aber sowas legt mal zu den Anderen - zu dem Preis


----------



## Hagelsturm (18. August 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht...aber sowas legt mal zu den Anderen - zu dem Preis



jupp top preis..vor allem wenn man dat ding abholen kann


----------



## IHateRain (18. August 2013)

Ge-nau


----------



## smiregal (18. August 2013)

www.ebay.de/itm/221265099967?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## black-panther (21. August 2013)

Schade, war dann doch zu spät...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/200952767073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_26wt_1168

Sag' nochmal einer, auf die Länge kommt's nicht an


----------



## IHateRain (21. August 2013)

...zwar nicht in der Farbe oder der Hersteller, den ich suche, aber das Maß - bei dem Preis 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290960445518?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649#ht_508wt_1172


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (21. August 2013)

Doppelpost - nevermind...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (22. August 2013)

also zu dem Preis hätte ich das Bike auch genommen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rossin-Marat...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Captain_Secret (22. August 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHIMANO-XTR-cantilever-brake-set-vintage-/261269762322?hash=item3cd4e43112

dat is so geil da drüben....ne...
so schnell kannste als garnet überlegen wie da eingestellt & verkauft wird...Nachts von 3-5 Uhr ballern die manchmal 200 Artikel pro Minute hoch...nur in der Kategorie Fahrradteile...
frisch eingestellt(5 Sek.)...wollt mir nur schnell die anderen Artikel vom Verkäufer anzeigen lassen...unn weg waren se schon...


----------



## Henning W (22. August 2013)

Mal schauen für was die weggehen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261267810527?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## black-panther (23. August 2013)

Klasse...
Hattet ihr auch gerade das Problem, dass ihr euch bei ebay nicht einloggen konntet?
Ging bei mir vor ca. einer Stunde weder am PC noch in der App. und egal auf welcher ebay-Seite. Bin schon fast in Panik ausgebrochen, weil immer da stand "Benutzername nicht bekannt" oder "diese e-mail Adresse ist bei ebay nicht angemeldet" 
Jetzt geht's wieder, eine Auktion habe ich trotzdem verpasst


----------



## bertel (23. August 2013)

War bei mir auch so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (23. August 2013)

Hier auch, nix ging mehr *schwitz*


----------



## black-panther (24. August 2013)

Ah verdammt, beim Schrauben verpennt 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380698263542&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:3160
Der war für's '98er Element gedacht...


----------



## Zaskar1998 (24. August 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Control-Tech...rSthyrjPMRSvjTGGaIbSY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## smiregal (25. August 2013)

... und schon wieder 
und diesmal sogar das richtige alter 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/130970482150?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## atzepenga (25. August 2013)

ich hätte mehr bezahlt

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Araya-RM-17-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## wtb_rider (26. August 2013)

in grau kannste welche von mir haben...


----------



## atzepenga (26. August 2013)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> in grau kannste welche von mir haben...



Grau habe ich 2 Sätze Mavic M231 CD NOS


----------



## AgentKlein (26. August 2013)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Grau habe ich 2 Sätze Mavic M231 CD NOS


Was heisst in diesem Falle grau, atze? Die hell-anthrazitfarbenen oder die Metallisch-grauen? Ich bekomms gerade nicht zuzsammen; die "CD" Felgen waren die eloxierten, nicht wahr?


----------



## atzepenga (26. August 2013)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Was heisst in diesem Falle grau, atze? Die hell-anthrazitfarbenen oder die Metallisch-grauen? Ich bekomms gerade nicht zuzsammen; die "CD" Felgen waren die eloxierten, nicht wahr?






...sorry Emil not for sale...


----------



## AgentKlein (26. August 2013)

atzepenga schrieb:


> ...sorry Emil not for sale...



No worries about that; just thanks for the pictured information...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagelsturm (30. August 2013)

hätte ich nicht gebraucht aber preis war gut

http://www.ebay.de/itm/111150686169?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## IHateRain (30. August 2013)

Absolut!


----------



## black-panther (30. August 2013)

krass


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (31. August 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281157368337?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Mal wieder zu zögerlich gewesen....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (31. August 2013)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> hätte ich nicht gebraucht aber preis war gut
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/111150686169?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





da ist ein Bieter mit nur 2 Bewertungen

es kann sich also nur um Shill Bidding handeln! 


(Achtung: dies ist nicht ernst gemeint)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (31. August 2013)

Ich glaube eher da handelt es sich um einen, der sich seit Ende der Auktion gehörig in den eigenen Allerwertesten beißt, weil er die Auktion auffem Schirm hatte und nur die 27 geboten hat...


----------



## nomoreyeti (2. September 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271264726473...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_10886wt_1169

Schade, wäre schön gewesen...
Hat jemand von Euch den Ibis geschossen?
Gruß von Hendrik


----------



## Koe (2. September 2013)

Das ibis hab ich gesehen und mit einem viel höheren endpreis gerechnet. 
Schönes set zu einem toppreis, glückwunsch dem neuen besitzer.


----------



## IHateRain (3. September 2013)

...mhmmm, bei dem Goat hier hätte ich mehr erwartet...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251327299808...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_7488wt_1429


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (3. September 2013)

Stimmt, da wird sich der Käufer freuen.

Für den Salsa war es auch noch ein wenig früh heut morgen...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/vintage-salsa-quill-stem-100mm-mtb-1-inch-rare-late-80s-early-90s-vgc-nr-/251325296262?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=2fp9h0zrxZY2F6oiahIeAxUty6w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## DeadandGone (3. September 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SUPER-RARE-S...281127628845?pt=US_Pedals&hash=item417483302d

wow...


----------



## Deleted 112231 (3. September 2013)

Und ich bekomme mein Paar identischer Pedale (okay, schwarze Riemen...) nicht für 15 los


----------



## AxelF1977 (3. September 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Und ich bekomme mein Paar identischer Pedale (okay, schwarze Riemen...) nicht für 15 los



Dann weißte ja was Du jetzt tun musst


----------



## black-panther (3. September 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die für den Preis verkauft werden... (sind ja auch nicht ganz richtig in diesem Thread)


----------



## black-panther (4. September 2013)

früh aufstehen... dann würde es auch mit der AccuTrax klappen...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/answer-accu-trax-1-inch-threaded-vintage-mtb-fork-very-nice-condition-nr-/251327933774?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=2fp9h0zrxZY2F6oiahIeAxUty6w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lazylarco (6. September 2013)

Wer von Euch hat sich das 
"KLEIN-Rascal-Mountainbike ca. 47er Rahmen von Mädchen gefahren"
für 200 Euronen in Ebay Kleinanzeigen gezogen?
War wohl genau 2 Stunden zu spät unterwegs...

Leider geht der Link nicht mehr, 
somit hier paar Screenshots...


----------



## Captain_Secret (6. September 2013)

unschuldisch... 
dat Ding hätt´sch aber uch gekooft...wenn ich´s gesehen hätte...


----------



## black-panther (6. September 2013)

War das Klein nicht das, bei dem der VK meinte "Besichtigung ist Samstag um xx Uhr; wer kommt der kommt." ?

Wie-auch-immer, gestern war ein böder Tag, 2mal zu spät während Autofahrt...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MRC-Sattelstuetze-Seatpost-aus-Titan-Material-27-2mm-x-330mm-Gewicht-237g-/390651137321?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=2fp9h0zrxZY2F6oiahIeAxUty6w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_1327wt_1149
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kona-Project...zrxZY2F6oiahIeAxUty6w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

und um 3:41 ist ja auch keiner wach...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251328994162?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_64wt_1179


----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. September 2013)

(Rahmennummer verwirrt mich. ich glaube, ist ein...)

neuer GT Zaskar Rahmen aus 1994 für 24 Zoll Räder

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-bmx-crui...300?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item3f28cc8f3c

so was http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=197926


----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. September 2013)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Wer von Euch hat sich das
> "KLEIN-Rascal-Mountainbike ca. 47er Rahmen von Mädchen gefahren"
> für 200 Euronen in Ebay Kleinanzeigen gezogen?
> War wohl genau 2 Stunden zu spät unterwegs...
> ...




ich bin mal so frei. Zitat aus EMail des Verkäufers:

"Hallo, das freut mich, danke für die Anfrage.

Zeitgleich habe ich im Moment mehrere Anfragen bekommen, deshalb gebe ich allen die gleiche Chance.

Das Rad kann am Samstag zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr erworben und in Herbrechtingen abgeholt werden. Der erste Interessent, der da ist und es mitnehmen möchte, erhält mein Bike.

Wenn noch Interesse besteht und die Uhrzeit angenehm ist, folgt die genaue Adresse am Freitag.

Schönen Abend + viele Grüße"


----------



## black-panther (6. September 2013)

Das ist aber keine Titanstütze...


----------



## black-panther (10. September 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kona-Project-2-black-forks-Must-see-/121170167822?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=KWk%252BmrO39TsRUwP5ByUJSMxFutc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Linseneintopf (10. September 2013)

alter vatter, dat mit dem Klein is ne Verarschung oder?? hier im Ort fährt son Verhaltensauffälliger auch son teil in schwarz mit komplett aber wirklich komplett Suntour XC Pro in astreinem Zustand.. schon 2 mal angelabert, aber der haut immer ab.... denke der steht unter dauerhaftem Medikamenteneinfluß und ist nicht ganz unter uns... schön Gepäckträger hinten und vorne n Korb dran.... abschließen tut ers auch nie...grrr
 für 200 euro hätte ich gleich 5 genommen in der Farbe


----------



## black-panther (16. September 2013)

Race Face I-Beam für 60,- Euro...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Race-Face-I-beam-Kurbel-175-mm-aus-Rocky-Mountain-/200961159827?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=2fp9h0zrxZY2F6oiahIeAxUty6w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## lazylarco (16. September 2013)

Matze010 schrieb:


> ich bin mal so frei. Zitat aus EMail des Verkäufers:
> 
> "Hallo, das freut mich, danke für die Anfrage.
> 
> ...



Servus Jungs,

weiss einer von Euch, für wieviel das KLeine Teil weggegangen ist?

Grüße aus München...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (17. September 2013)

ganz sicher für mehr, als der ursprünglich ausgerufenene Betrag


----------



## Learoy (18. September 2013)

Habs schlicht verpennt: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vintage-XTR-Cassette-8-speed-30t-11t-CS-M950-NEW-/261283827390


----------



## Malucci (23. September 2013)

Damit es dann nicht heisst, dass es keiner wusste:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130991103621?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Nur bis heute Abend...


----------



## bertel (23. September 2013)

Ca. 10 Jahre zu jung für dieses Forum...


----------



## Ben Sarotti (29. September 2013)

Für den Preis hätte ich auch mal einen Crosser probiert.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/141070068087?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## synlos (29. September 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/original-Syn...ponenten&hash=item461365bacb&autorefresh=true


----------



## gibihm (30. September 2013)

??? Wo ist der Haken?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CQP-Pro-Lite...neWCg%2Fyv40jopwYtBz4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## AgentKlein (30. September 2013)

gibihm schrieb:


> ??? Wo ist der Haken?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/CQP-Pro-Lite...neWCg%2Fyv40jopwYtBz4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Der Preis steht in Relation zum Artikel und dessen Zustand. Sind nur Alu Kurbeln, nicht die Stahlversion, deswegen auch nicht teuer. Bzw. angemessen für die Alu Version. Kein Haken dran.


----------



## newsboy (30. September 2013)

kannst du hier fragen... http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-mountain-bike-crankarms-/200964699950 ... unwissenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentKlein (30. September 2013)

newsboy schrieb:


> kannst du hier fragen... http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-mountain-bike-crankarms-/200964699950 ... unwissenheit.


DAS ist nun mal ne echte CQP aus Stahl. Für den Kurs echt ein Schnapper! *autsch*!!!


----------



## DavidN (30. September 2013)

Verdammt, voll vergessen zu bieten. 
Ging für 7,77 weg.  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-Cant...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## IHateRain (1. Oktober 2013)

Teuer war das nicht wirklich...(abgesehen von evtl. Versandkosten):

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271284467655?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Ben Sarotti (2. Oktober 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Teuer war das nicht wirklich...(abgesehen von evtl. Versandkosten):
> 
> Vielleicht nähert sich der Klein-Hype allmählich dem Ende.


----------



## black-panther (2. Oktober 2013)

nee, 
1. USA
2. Bj. '96
3. Federgabel


----------



## Radsatz (2. Oktober 2013)

Ben Sarotti schrieb:


> IHateRain schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Teuer war das nicht wirklich...(abgesehen von evtl. Versandkosten):
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (12. Oktober 2013)

SIMS Lite
Wer hat sich die gekrallt?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/VINTAGE-SIMS-LITE-NING-CRANKSET-W-TITANIUM-BOTTOM-BRACKET-GRAFTON-TOPLINE-/261303371698?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=KWk%252BmrO39TsRUwP5ByUJSMxFutc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Schade...


----------



## Radsatz (12. Oktober 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> SIMS Lite
> Wer hat sich die gekrallt?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/VINTAGE-SIMS...O39TsRUwP5ByUJSMxFutc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Schade...



Mr,Hajabusa aus Osaka


----------



## Hagelsturm (12. Oktober 2013)

ein glück verpasst

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221293925092...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true

gibts neu billiger 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CLucwerrkboCFcm23god-AsAMA


----------



## IHateRain (12. Oktober 2013)

...kein int. Versand.... 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121188610947?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## black-panther (12. Oktober 2013)

Schau mal in "Shipping & payments"


----------



## IHateRain (12. Oktober 2013)

Das habe ich natürlich bemerkt, Chris (?!); Lt. Aussage Käufer galt das, was in der Beschreibung angegeben war...

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## IHateRain (14. Oktober 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> SIMS Lite
> Wer hat sich die gekrallt?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/VINTAGE-SIMS...O39TsRUwP5ByUJSMxFutc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Schade...


 
Scheinbar niemand, Chris:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-S..._Cranksets&hash=item3cd70f10cf#ht_1179wt_1162


----------



## black-panther (20. Oktober 2013)

argh
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Race-Face-Forged-Tretkurbel-/111189222032?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=KWk%252BmrO39TsRUwP5ByUJSMxFutc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Rahbari (4. November 2013)

Als Alu-Rahmen deklarierter GT-Titan-Rahmen (Lightning) für 100 Pfund: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gt-alumin...PP&hash=&clk_rvr_id=541084591595#ht_25wt_1187


----------



## Deleted 30552 (4. November 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Als Alu-Rahmen deklarierter GT-Titan-Rahmen (Lightning) für 100 Pfund:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gt-alumin...PP&hash=&clk_rvr_id=541084591595#ht_25wt_1187



ist noch zu haben. jetzt jedoch für 1.000 Pfund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (4. November 2013)

Matze010 schrieb:


> ist noch zu haben. jetzt jedoch für 1.000 Pfund


 
Finde ich nicht. Ist aber auch egal.


----------



## placeb (18. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche mittlerweile seit über einem Jahr für mein GT Team Avalanche Rahmen von 89 einen Laufradsatz mit den grauen Araya RM-20 36 Loch Felgen (wie er halt auch im Original verbaut war). Im Basar wahr ich leider immer knapp zu spät...

Am WE hatte ich mich tierisch gefreut dass in der Bucht mal wieder einer angeboten wurde. 

Und was ist passiert - Ihr ahnt es schon.....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Laufradsatz-Araya-RM-20-XT-M730-M732-retro-kult-/111219110209?nma=true&si=Jt5fSzE8hmGG5hGg9%252FC0Ty8RKJ4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
 

Ich habe meine Lektion gelernt und werde das auf jeden Fall in Zukunft genauso handhaben - es bleibt einem im Endeffekt auch nichts anderes übrig... 

Oder wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## andy1 (18. November 2013)

Ganz einfach: Verkäufer Anschreiben und nachhaken...
Vielleicht hat er da noch was.

Ansonsten mal nach einzelnen Felgen suchen und selbst aufbauen oder aufbauen lassen, hat dann halt nicht so einen Schnäppchencharakter







placeb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche mittlerweile seit über einem Jahr für mein GT Team Avalanche Rahmen von 89 einen Laufradsatz mit den grauen Araya RM-20 36 Loch Felgen (wie er halt auch im Original verbaut war). Im Basar wahr ich leider immer knapp zu spät...
> 
> ...


----------



## Teuflor (18. November 2013)

Hm ich hab für mein Araya RM-20 LRS knappe 2 Wochen gebraucht den zu verkaufen.. war in einem sehr sehr guten Zustand... hab ihn dann finde ich schon fast verschleudert weil ihn niemand wollte... 36loch übrigens. siehe meine bilder.
Viel Glück dir beim suchen, ich würde auch einfach mal anschreiben und nach hacken!


----------



## placeb (20. November 2013)

Hallo,

habe mal den Verkäufer angeschrieben, er hat den Laufradsatz an einen Ebayer verkauft dem er noch einen Gefallen geschuldet hat. Na ja, wenigstens eine Antwort und ehrlich.......


----------



## mauricer (27. November 2013)

Damn it. Das Set hätte selbst ich mir noch gegönnt (obwohl ich nix mehr brauche). So geil und so billig....

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=279615

VG

Moritz


----------



## AgentKlein (27. November 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> Damn it. Das Set hätte selbst ich mir noch gegönnt (obwohl ich nix mehr brauche). So geil und so billig....
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=279615
> 
> ...



Moritz: "......obwohl ich nix mehr brauche......"

Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt! Konsum essen Seele auf. Frei und abgewandelt zitiert


----------



## hendr1k (28. November 2013)

war wohl so billig weils so elend gross ist


----------



## andy1 (29. November 2013)

Mist, das hÃ¤tte was gehabt und wÃ¤re ein paar hundert â¬ billiger als das was schonmal hier angeboten wurde:
1985er Speiclized Stumpi Sport

http://www.ebay.de/itm/VINTAGE-SPECIALIZED-STUMPJUMPER-SPORT-BICYCLE-/231100248051

er wollte erst ja nicht nach "good old europe" verschicken.
doch spÃ¤ter kam noch eine Antwort und da hab ich nicht reagiert:



> Since several others have asked about shipping to Europe I have  decided to accept bids outside the US. I have no idea what shipping  costs would be but it will be "actual cost of shipping"
> Thanks,
> Charlie


Ist jetzt die Frage ob es Ã¼berhaupt "in echt" verkauft ist und ob er es fÃ¼r einen Preis um 160â¬ (nur der erzielte Kaufpreis ohne Versand) nach D. hÃ¤tte schicken wollen.
Aber so ein altes Speci. hÃ¤tte was.

Normalerweise schaue ich ja nicht international, reicht ja auch schon hier...  aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (29. November 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> Damn it. Das Set hätte selbst ich mir noch gegönnt (obwohl ich nix mehr brauche). So geil und so billig....
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=279615
> 
> ...


 

hatte ich auch aufm Schirm da es meine gelbe Trek Sammlung vervollständigen würde aber die Größe ist echt fast abartig fürn MTB... zum Glück... oder schade.... weiß auch nich...


----------



## black-panther (29. November 2013)




----------



## Huelse (30. November 2013)

Sucht das noch jemand, das Buch "Fahrrad Total"? Hätte ein Exemplar abzugeben. Is auch n schöner YoEddy drin und KLein etc.....


----------



## placeb (30. November 2013)

Hallo Huelse,

du hast PM


----------



## black-panther (1. Dezember 2013)

Oh ja, das Eddy ist wirklich ein Hingucker mit den 2,5er Specialized Schlappen drauf


----------



## euphras (1. Dezember 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> Damn it. Das Set hätte selbst ich mir noch gegönnt (obwohl ich nix mehr brauche). So geil und so billig....
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=279615
> 
> ...



*******, den hätte ich auch schön gefunden....



			
				hendr1k schrieb:
			
		

> war wohl so billig weils so elend gross ist



Soll ja Leute geben, die solche großen Rahmen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagelsturm (4. Dezember 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321261177091...R40&_nkw=321261177091&_rdc=1&autorefresh=true

schade


----------



## Captain_Secret (6. Dezember 2013)

da war grad irgendso´n Knallkopp schneller... 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Satt...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Radsatz (6. Dezember 2013)

Man muss das sportlich sehen


----------



## ceo (8. Dezember 2013)

wahnsinn
da sind tatsächlich über 400 für'n zaskar-rahmen geboten worden


----------



## Hagelsturm (13. Dezember 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ANSWER-A-TAC...9VZ%2FZr7yo9%2FX6qKwA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## black-panther (13. Dezember 2013)

ui, der Glückliche


----------



## Captain_Secret (13. Dezember 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> ui, der Glückliche



aber echt...ne... 
einmal komplettes Aufhübschungsprogramm...herrlich...


----------



## black-panther (13. Dezember 2013)

lol, na klar, wer sonst


----------



## aal (15. Dezember 2013)

Wiesmann Rackham für 180 Euro:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/331080149330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

War bestimmt mal teurer...


----------



## gtbiker (16. Dezember 2013)

Ist halt zu spezifisch, Stahl, Fully und dazu noch für Rohloff; wer will das schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (16. Dezember 2013)

aal schrieb:


> Wiesmann Rackham für 180 Euro:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/331080149330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> War bestimmt mal teurer...



Zum in den A... beissen! Auch noch quasi Umme!


----------



## newsboy (16. Dezember 2013)

meinte das stand ewig zum verkauf...


----------



## Linseneintopf (16. Dezember 2013)

ohh man.. sitzte seit einer Stunde davor und lasse die Uhr laufen... dann schreibt mich wer an und ich antworte... bis ich merke das die Uhr abglaufen ist.. wieeeee blööööööd kann man eigentlich sein.... gott ne.. ich spring ausm Fenster....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/380791539283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Captain_Secret (16. Dezember 2013)




----------



## AgentKlein (17. Dezember 2013)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> ich spring ausm Fenster....
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/380791539283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Also wegen eines 1" XT Steuersatzes würde ich auch aus dem Fenster springen! Das ist es wert! Da würde ich aber so richtig weit, mit ganz viel Anlauf aus dem Erdgeschoßfenster hüpfen! Verdammt.......DER kommt nieeeee wieder! Mensch, so abgelenkt möchte ich mal sein, dass ich einen gebrauchten 1" SHIMANO XT STEUERSATZ !!!!!!!!! sausen lassen würde! 

Linseneintopf, ich beantrage deinen Ausschluß aus dem Forum wegen unverzeihlichen Leichtsinns! Wegen eines XT Steuersatzes! Du mußt echt verrückt sein......ich bin am Boden!


----------



## Linseneintopf (17. Dezember 2013)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Also wegen eines 1" XT Steuersatzes würde ich auch aus dem Fenster springen! Das ist es wert! Da würde ich aber so richtig weit, mit ganz viel Anlauf aus dem Erdgeschoßfenster hüpfen! Verdammt.......DER kommt nieeeee wieder! Mensch, so abgelenkt möchte ich mal sein, dass ich einen gebrauchten 1" SHIMANO XT STEUERSATZ !!!!!!!!! sausen lassen würde!
> 
> Linseneintopf, ich beantrage deinen Ausschluß aus dem Forum wegen unverzeihlichen Leichtsinns! Wegen eines XT Steuersatzes! Du mußt echt verrückt sein......ich bin am Boden!




haha... ihr wisst genau was ich meine.... und soooo oft sind die auch nicht im Angebot... mir geht es darum das ich eine Stunde das dämliche ebay Fenster offen hatte und es beim Davorsitzen verrafft habe...


----------



## aal (17. Dezember 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ist halt zu spezifisch, Stahl, Fully und dazu noch für Rohloff; wer will das schon?



Wenns für Felgenbremsen gewesen wäre, hätte ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## black-panther (17. Dezember 2013)

Chris, ich hab'n DX im Keller, der sieht genauso aus, kannste für'n 10er inklu haben, musste nur noch das XT-Logo auf die untere Schale pinseln (und die obere Kontermutter mit Edding schwarz pinseln)


----------



## andy1 (17. Dezember 2013)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> ohh man.. sitzte seit einer Stunde davor und lasse die Uhr laufen... dann schreibt mich wer an und ich antworte... bis ich merke das die Uhr abglaufen ist.. wieeeee blööööööd kann man eigentlich sein.... gott ne.. ich spring ausm Fenster....
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/380791539283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




vielleicht hat der noch welche in 1" (NOS):
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190804027948

1 1/8" hat er noch.
Allerdings jeweils in DX aber trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (17. Dezember 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Chris, ich hab'n DX im Keller, der sieht genauso aus, kannste für'n 10er inklu haben, musste nur noch das XT-Logo auf die untere Schale pinseln (und die obere Kontermutter mit Edding schwarz pinseln)


 
würde ick nehmen... dann besorge ich mir ne schwarze kontermutter... ob da dx oder xt drauf steht is mir wumpe..


----------



## black-panther (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich mach' dir heut Abend mal Fotos.


----------



## Teuflor (5. Januar 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281234019705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

ARGH!!!! scheiss Umzug echt, mein Hirn liegen lassen.


----------



## Ianus (5. Januar 2014)

Nicht schlimm. Die 92er Lackierung ist dermaßen empfindlich, die Decals sahen meist schon nach einem halben Jahr trotz pfleglichen Umgangs aus wie Sau. Schau lieber nach dem 90er/91er Pacer


----------



## Teuflor (5. Januar 2014)

Stimmt schon!
Allerdings sollte das ein FAHRrad für meine Freundin werden. Da ist dann der Lack egal


----------



## Radsatz (5. Januar 2014)

Kann auch zum Hobby werden,nix bei Ebay abbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (5. Januar 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte das ein FAHRrad für meine Freundin werden. Da ist dann der Lack egal


 Dann würde ich nach dem 92er U-Pacer Ausschau halten. Der war anstelle von dem Schwarz hellviolett (mit rosafarbener Gabel und ebensolchem Vorbau) und den gab es auch als Mixte-Rahmenform


----------



## ArSt (5. Januar 2014)

Oder den 89er Pacer:





Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte garnicht wissen wieviel Sekunden zuspät 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor...-Kult-Retro-/321302191872?hash=item4acf1a5f00

Den Booster hätte ich so gerne gehabt


----------



## Teuflor (26. Januar 2014)

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p2047675.l2565&rt=nc&item=201022895309

ich hätte mehr bieten sollen


----------



## Koe (26. Januar 2014)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ich möchte garnicht wissen wieviel Sekunden zuspät
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor...-Kult-Retro-/321302191872?hash=item4acf1a5f00
> 
> Den Booster hätte ich so gerne gehabt



nicht nur du benjamin. ich hab ihn leider auch nicht.

bei deinem batbike waren doch 2 dabei oder?

gruß

stefan


----------



## michfisch (27. Januar 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p2047675.l2565&rt=nc&item=201022895309
> 
> ich hätte mehr bieten sollen


Ich hatte mal ein RAHMEN drin, den musste ich anbieten wie sauer Bier, den wollte keiner, ist dann irgendwann mal für 130€ weggegangen.


----------



## Haribo67 (27. Januar 2014)

Hallöchen.
Kennt einer *Odyssey Svelte Schnellspanner* brauche ein paar gute für mein Bike sonnst geht mir noch was gutes die Lappen.


----------



## Haribo67 (27. Januar 2014)

Hallöchen.
Kennt einer *Odyssey Svelte Schnellspanner* brauche ein paar gute für mein Bike sonnst geht mir noch was gutes die Lappen.


----------



## stahlinist (27. Januar 2014)

Time TMT Extréme - jahrelanges Auf-Der-Lauer-Liegen für meine ersten richtigen Bike-Botten von damals in neu. Jetzt mal wieder Alarm: http://www.ebay.de/itm/301071318683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Verkäufer angeschrieben zwecks Infos. Antwort: "...Gebrauchsspuren nicht wirklich, eher Lagerspuren. Gr. 42..." 
*ENDLICH!!! Torpedorohr 1 bewässern!!!*
Bis zum Abschuß schon mal schnell Essen kochen.

Tja, Alzheimchen am Herd: während sich dann die fette Beute langsam am Periskop vorbeischob, war meinereiner munter mampfend zu Tisch...


----------



## Mr.Noog (28. Januar 2014)

….es ist zum Amoklaufen…… da sitz ich am Rechner, beobachte mit Finger am Anschlag 3 Ritchey Felgen, die dämlicherweise einzeln verkauft werden. Mein Gebot schön hoch, damit ich die auf jeden Fall bekomme und beim Schuss auf die erste hängt sich der Rechner auf…..Lange Räder kurzer Sinn, die ersten beiden gingen für einen lächerlich niedrigen Preis weg und die dritte bleibt bei mir hängen…… WAS SOLL ICH MIT EINER ??? … ich könnte kotzen . die werde ich jetzt bezahlen und dann daheim mit einem Hammer so lange drauf rum kloppen, bis ich ein Samuraischwert daraus geschmiedet habe…….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (28. Januar 2014)

klingt lustig


----------



## S-BEND (28. Januar 2014)

Mr.Noog schrieb:


> hängt sich der Rechner auf



als nutzer eines macbookpro muss ich da mal nachhaken. was ist das und wie muss ich mir das
vorstellen ?


----------



## black-panther (28. Januar 2014)

lol
Nun mal nicht übertreiben, das Macbook einer Bekannten und genauso der Apple Stand-PC haben sich auch schon mal aufgehängt 
Die Gute hing 6 Stunden non-stop in der Service-Line (da hat sich das zusätzliche Service-Paket aber wenigstens mal gelohnt )
Als Nicht-Apple-Jünger kann ich da nur sagen: gottseidank bekomm ich meine Rechner wieder selbst zum Laufen


----------



## S-BEND (28. Januar 2014)

ach nö, mach mir das doch nicht kaputt. am anfang hat sich das ding manchmal auch
komisch verhalten (habe auch einmal bei apple angerufen, hatte sich dann aber auch nach ca. 30 sekunden erledigt)
seit mittlerweile 3 jahren läuft es völlig problemlos.
als nicht microsoft-jünger kann ich nur da nur sagen: ich bereue den wechsel nicht.
zurück zum thema fahrrad.


----------



## Mr.Noog (28. Januar 2014)

ICH HABE EIN MAC BOOK PRO !!!!! 

…und ja, ich lass an sich nix darauf kommen. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob es am Rechner lag, aber Fakt war, nach dem klick…… gab es eine Bedenkpause und der Ladebalken bewegte sich in Zeitlupe, bzw. fast gar nicht, bis die Zeit zu Ende war. In letzter Zeit habe ich öfters das Problem und ich bin mir nicht sicher woran es liegt. Ich habe auch schon paar mal jetzt gehabt, daß er das Wlan verliert, obwohl ich weiß das der Router arbeitet und Wlan Signal zur Verfügung steht. Es ist halt einfach ärgerlich.


----------



## mauricer (28. Januar 2014)

Nimm vielleicht beim nächsten Mal einen Sniper, dann musst du auch nicht vor der Kiste hocken...


----------



## EWRB2 (28. Januar 2014)

Das muss aber nicht am mcbook liegen - kann das wlan sein oder ebay ist in dem moment ueberlastet (was schon des oefteren vorgekommen ist. Ist mir mal (gluecklicherweise) passiert, da ich mit snip auf einen rolls titanio in uk geboten hab und zu einem laecherlich niedrigen preis gewann - der vk wollte ihn erst gar nicht rausruecken, da er meinte er sei von mehreren interessenten angeschrieben wurde, dass sie nicht bieten konnten, da zu auktionsende genau das passierte, was du da beschreibst


Liebe Grüße


----------



## S-BEND (28. Januar 2014)

ja, manchmal reißt ebay auch einfach die hufe hoch. dann kann man anklicken 
was man will und es passiert nichts.


----------



## placeb (30. Januar 2014)

Nerv.....
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item20de1d6681
.... wieder mal zu spät....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (30. Januar 2014)

^ guck mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/linses-teileeintopf-verkauf-oder-tausch.674652/


----------



## placeb (30. Januar 2014)

hendr1k schrieb:


> ^ guck mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/linses-teileeintopf-verkauf-oder-tausch.674652/


Oh, wäre toll wenn das klappt.....
Vielen Dank hendr1k


----------



## IHateRain (30. Januar 2014)

placeb schrieb:


> Oh, wäre toll wenn das klappt.....
> Vielen Dank hendr1k



Der VK ist ebenfalls recht bekannt hier im Forum


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. Januar 2014)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> ohh man.. sitzte seit einer Stunde davor und lasse die Uhr laufen... dann schreibt mich wer an und ich antworte... bis ich merke das die Uhr abglaufen ist.. wieeeee blööööööd kann man eigentlich sein.... gott ne.. ich spring ausm Fenster....
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/380791539283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Also zur Zeit sind 4 XT 1" Zoll steuersätze im ebay........falls du noch einen brauchst......gib einfach XT 1" ein dann kommts....
Gruß
stolli


----------



## Mr.Noog (1. Februar 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/181309727016?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


… mal gespannt, wo hin die noch geht, aber das ist doch schon abgedreht !!!


----------



## S-BEND (1. Februar 2014)

Mr.Noog schrieb:


> … mal gespannt, wo hin die noch geht, aber das ist doch schon abgedreht !!!





die auktion ist doch noch nicht beendet, du kannst noch bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Februar 2014)

..........wie bescheuert sind die Leut eigentlich, aber egal......den Verkäufer freuts....
gruß
Stolli


----------



## Mr.Noog (1. Februar 2014)

894€ für einen Satz gebrauchte Syncros Kurbeln!!…. sind ja geile Teile und echt selten, aber bei aller Liebe, für 894€ - meine Frau würde mich erschiessen!!…. Der Verkäufer geht jetzt vermutlich erstmal feiern mit paar Kumpels.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Februar 2014)

.......womit er recht hat.......du weißt doch.......jeden tag stehen 10 dumme auf....


----------



## Hagelsturm (1. Februar 2014)

wenn die auktion bei ca. 500€ geendet hätte und die revos neu bzw im besten zustand wären würde die auktion vielleicht auch ein bisschen glaubhaft wirken


----------



## Linseneintopf (8. Februar 2014)

der " schei55e, das WIRD mir bei ebay durch die Lappen gehen" Beitrag..... 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/301091251223?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (9. Februar 2014)

Hurra, an einem Tag gleich 2 Mal grüne Wildgripper in der Bucht, und beide Male nicht zum Zug gekommen...


----------



## Ben Sarotti (17. Februar 2014)

War zwar kein Mountainbike, und neuer war es auch. Seit gestern abend stand in den Ebay Kleinanzeigen ein Serotta Ottrott zum Verkauf für einen mehr als fairen Preis. 
Jetzt ist es weg, ich war leider nicht spontan genug.
Link ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## luckipucki (17. Februar 2014)

placeb schrieb:


> Nerv.....
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item20de1d6681
> .... wieder mal zu spät....


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item4d18f2089a


----------



## Teuflor (17. Februar 2014)

Placeb ist schon bedient worden 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## placeb (18. Februar 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Placeb ist schon bedient worden
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



.........und das sehr gut! Nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (24. Februar 2014)

shit, verpasst. so ein superdeal  hätte nur die politur gefehlt.


----------



## black-panther (24. Februar 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261401006617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_63wt_1305


----------



## Deleted 30552 (4. März 2014)

geschätzter Wert: "20 - 30 Euro das Stück" 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cycles-berthoud-rahmen-gabelset.680250/#post-11696895
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cycles-berthoud-rahmen-gabelset.680250/#post-11696895


----------



## Teuflor (22. März 2014)

Während des überlegens wars weg... 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181358050308

:-( 
Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hagelsturm (23. März 2014)

verdammte axt..nicht aufgepasst

http://www.ebay.de/itm/371024589781?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ianus (23. März 2014)

Das Teil habe ich in silber, nagelneu, 1 1/4, 0° Grad und 140mm Länge da. Fährt bei mir nur rum.


----------



## Hagelsturm (23. März 2014)

aber wahrscheinlich nicht fürn 10er  hab ja auch 2 x 1 1/4" aber halt über 130 lang


----------



## Ianus (23. März 2014)

Für einen 10er nicht grade, aber ich bin auf der anderen Seite auch froh, wenn er weg ist.


----------



## Hagelsturm (23. März 2014)

ah den hab ich glaube sogar schonmal gesehen.den hast du zusammen mit sram kurbel im set schonmal angeboten.

aber wie gesagt ich hab ja selbst 2 stk. der von ebay wäre natürlich nen schnäppchen gewesen und halt kürzer als die die ich habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagelsturm (11. April 2014)

_*verdammt..*_


----------



## michfisch (11. April 2014)

iS DOCH NOCH DA


----------



## Linseneintopf (19. April 2014)

für mich persönlich gerade einer der schwärzesten Tage in Sachen ebay erlebt... ohhh mein Gott.... 3 Tage beobachtet und 400 einkalkuliert..... und eben festgestellt, daß ich mal wieder die Zeit verbimmelt habe....  das wäre eins meiner Traumrennräder in richtiger Größe und Zustand gewesen.... daran werde ich etwas zu knabbern haben...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rennrad-Carb...6DWwuAhBiOFRkTnz8prCE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Ianus (19. April 2014)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> .... und eben festgestellt, daß ich mal wieder die Zeit verbimmelt habe....



Dann war es nicht wichtig genug.


----------



## Linseneintopf (20. April 2014)

stimmt, eine Wanderung zu Ostern mit meinen Kids die ich ca 7-9 Tage im Monat sehe war mir in dem Moment wichtiger....


----------



## Ianus (20. April 2014)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> stimmt, eine Wanderung zu Ostern mit meinen Kids die ich ca 7-9 Tage im Monat sehe war mir in dem Moment wichtiger....



Na also.... was beschwerst Du Dich dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (20. April 2014)

Kinder, wofür gibt es eigentlich AuctionSniper?

Damit genau so etwas nicht passiert……Ich kann leider überhaupt kein Mitleid für verpasste Auktionen aufbringen.

VG

Moritz


----------



## Radsatz (20. April 2014)

Das schöne an der Bucht igendwann taucht alles wider auf


----------



## Linseneintopf (20. April 2014)

1. was zum Teufel ist auctionspniper??
2. Das Rad in dieser Farbe, der Größe und dem Zustand zu dem Preis wohl eher nicht....


----------



## Ianus (20. April 2014)

Ich habe schon so viele Auktionen erlebt, die zu einer Zeit ausliefen in der ich entweder arbeiten mußte oder mit der Familie unterwegs war (oder meine Frau nichts mitbekommen durfte ). Man gibt dann eben das für einen grade noch vertretbare Angebot ab und läßt dann dem Glück oder Pech seinen Lauf. Komischerweise kann ich mich an keine Auktion erinnern, bei der ich auf diese Weise den Kürzeren zog. Wahrscheinlich weil es anderen genauso ging wie mir..... keine Zeit.

Überboten wurde ich häufig dann, wenn ich schwitzend und sabbernd vor dem Rechner saß, zitternd wie ein Junkie mit der Maus zwischen den Griffeln, schon siegessicher und es kaum noch abwarten konnte.... und doch war einer noch großzügiger in seiner Preisvorstellung. C'est la vie..... es ist ein Teil unseres Hobbies. Mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man.

Auctionsniper kenne ich jetzt auch noch nicht.


----------



## Quen (20. April 2014)

Bietagenten - werft mal Google an


----------



## Radsatz (20. April 2014)

Einfach den max Preis eingeben was einem die Sache wert ist u laufen lassen wie eine Roulett Kugel
sollte man als Sport ansehen


----------



## Hagelsturm (6. Mai 2014)

wer hat mir meinen vorbau weggeschnappt? pfff  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Syncros-Vorb...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## sebse (6. Mai 2014)

85 euro für nen syncros und 3 avid hanger + ballast für den briefträger  , dazu in dem zustand - würd ich mich jetzt nicht ärgern

grüsse sebastian


----------



## Hagelsturm (6. Mai 2014)

na wenn man sowas schon nen weilchen sucht und unbedingt braucht ist das schon ärgerlich.


----------



## AxelF1977 (6. Mai 2014)

Hagelsturm braucht so einen kurzen Vorbau wegen seinen T-Rex Ärmchen, kann ich verstehen das er das doof findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (7. Mai 2014)

Quen schrieb:


> Bietagenten - werft mal Google an



 "Sniper" ist der Beste


----------



## andy1 (7. Mai 2014)

ich machs immer mit snip.pl

war immer super, kostet ein paar cent aber dafür funktionierts...
(einziges Manko: Es ist als wenn jemand aus dem Ausland bietet, dann ist es manchmal bei Problemabwicklungen blöd weil dann auf englisch.)


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (7. Mai 2014)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Hagelsturm braucht so einen kurzen Vorbau wegen seinen T-Rex Ärmchen


----------



## mubi (20. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## placeb (29. Mai 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lit...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hagelsturm (7. Juli 2014)

verdammt ey..verpennt

http://www.ebay.de/itm/351104832097?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ceo (7. Juli 2014)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> verdammt ey..verpennt
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/351104832097?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




habe noch einen ck 1 1/4" schwarz no logo komplett bis auf die kralle, aber aheadversion.


----------



## Hagelsturm (7. Juli 2014)

wäre nur fürs lager oder als tauschobjekt gewesen.hab nur ein bike mit 1 1/4 rohr.und das hat nen king.für den hab ich sogar noch nen devo-kit falls ich mal ne andere gabel nei tun möchte =)


----------



## ceo (7. Juli 2014)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> wäre nur fürs lager oder als tauschobjekt gewesen.



klar, dann ist's einfach schade für den preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (7. Juli 2014)

zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber ich ärger mich immer noch..

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-ROCKY-MO...uk%2Bb4c1eXSY6o1csJzE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

ich hab in letzter Sekunde geboten.. er eine Sekunde früher und konnte nicht mehr reagieren ((


----------



## goofyfooter (7. Juli 2014)

Der Lack kommt auf den Fotos nicht gut rueber. Meiner Meinung nach der schoenste Hardtail Rahmen, den Rocky Mountain jeh gebracht hat.
(was primaer der Lackierung zugute kommt )


----------



## Hagelsturm (9. Juli 2014)

die hätte ich aber gut gebrauchen können..grrr

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lot-2-Specia...NxBmQ67jfl1vQmjNf%2BY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Juli 2014)

Sind die was besonderes die Ground Control? Die sind ja voll abgefahren und trotzdem 50€?

Hab mir solche in NOS auf ein Cinelli getan.


----------



## Hagelsturm (9. Juli 2014)

nein eigentlich nicht..habe für nen satz draht-controls auch 40€ gezahlt.als faltversion halt bisschen leichter.


----------



## ceo (9. Juli 2014)

schei$$e, warum hab ich die nicht früher gefunden. das wäre sie gewesen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (19. Juli 2014)

War mit meinen 66€ bis 30sek vor dem Ende Höchstbietender. Konnte ja nicht wissen, dass es soooo hoch hinaufgeht  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KLEIN-Pinna...2BLxSQY8uc5mYU945FnNc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## GaryParker (20. Juli 2014)

auch wenn es ein superschnapper ist, aber du hast doch nicht allen ernstes geglaubt, den rahmen für 66€ zu bekommen


----------



## stoppi_71 (20. Juli 2014)

@GaryParker: Natürlich nicht... Habe nur zum Spaß einmal mitgeboten und war regelrecht schockiert, wie lange ich Höchstbietender blieb. Und um soviel stieg dann der Preis auch wieder nicht obwohl man ja dann überhaupt nicht abschätzen kann, wie hoch es gegangen wäre wenn ich weitergeboten hätte


----------



## Deleted 30552 (20. Juli 2014)

da war jemand war schneller als ich

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cannondale-m-600-alu-oversize/224276443-217-5430


----------



## GaryParker (20. Juli 2014)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> @GaryParker: Natürlich nicht...



sonst hätte ich mir so langsam sorgen gemacht


----------



## jejamm (20. Juli 2014)

Matze010 schrieb:


> da war jemand war schneller als ich
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cannondale-m-600-alu-oversize/224276443-217-5430


 
Das war wohl dann meine Wenigkeit... ;-) War ne schöne Landpartie in die Westwoods und das M600 sieht realiter noch hübscher aus!

Waidmanns Dank!

Gruß,
Dietrich


----------



## mubi (25. Juli 2014)

ich hab jetzt nicht explizit nach dem hier gesucht aaaaber schaut selbst 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Selle-Italia...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## mauricer (1. August 2014)

Der Schuldige/Glückliche mag sich zu erkennen geben…..

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Teuflor (1. August 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> Der Schuldige/Glückliche mag sich zu erkennen geben…..
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Link geht nicht  ;(

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radsatz (1. August 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> Der Schuldige/Glückliche mag sich zu erkennen geben…..
> 
> Warum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjoernS (1. August 2014)

Eieieiei schönes Ding...Micha, da wäre Dein BrakeBooster ;-)


----------



## mauricer (1. August 2014)

@Radsatz, funktioniert das mit dem Zitieren immer noch nicht....? 

Natürlich weil ich das Rad gerne hier sehen würde....


----------



## MacB (1. August 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> Der Schuldige/Glückliche mag sich zu erkennen geben…..
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike-German-Moehren-Raritaet-/321475936365?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item4ad975806d&nma=true&si=1xIb0YO%2FIzJi2%2Flvi9wBlCUrbSk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



aaaaaaaaaaaaargh ....

da kann man wirklich nur noch hoffen, dass es hier nochmal gezeigt wird


----------



## chouca (1. August 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Germans-Team...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4ad92f359d

nicht meiner - wäre mir eh viel zu groß...


----------



## goofyfooter (1. August 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> Der Schuldige/Glückliche mag sich zu erkennen geben…..
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike-German-Moehren-Raritaet-/321475936365?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item4ad975806d&nma=true&si=1xIb0YO%2FIzJi2%2Flvi9wBlCUrbSk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Wer is der schuldige/glueckliche? Kaeufer oder Verkaeufer?
(nix gegen Germans, ich fand die immer nice wie auch Noell)


----------



## Linseneintopf (13. August 2014)

oh man.. was soll ich davon nur wieder halten.... hätte ich gut gebrauchen können.... Volldeppen... dann soll n se n Festpreis rein schreiben..
http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=281405840710


----------



## black-panther (14. August 2014)

Wäre ja nichtmal so schlimm gewesen, wenn's das GSP von ebay nicht gäbe und die meisten Verkäufer das blind so übernehmen...
Dadurch steigen die Versand- + "Extra-Shipping-Handling-Customs"-kosten unnötig ins Unermessliche.
Aber ich soll mich ja nicht so aufregen... also: was soll's.


----------



## Linseneintopf (26. August 2014)

noch nicht, aber wirds wohl zwangsläufig.... den Rahmen in 48-50cm mit ner schönen DX

http://www.ebay.de/itm/201155975560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rabbid (26. August 2014)

tröste Dich, es scheint nur eine Exage Country zu sein. Jedenfalls sagt die Kurbel das und die Bremsen sehen auch nicht nach DX aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (26. August 2014)

ja ick weiß doch.. meine wenn man den Rahmen upgradet auf DX.... das Plastikzeug da drauf würde ich weg hauen... finde nur die Rahmen von Muddy fox aus der zeit schön


----------



## Deleted 318916 (8. September 2014)

.


----------



## Nehcuk (9. September 2014)

kennst du denn den tatsächlichen verkaufspreis bei kleinanzeigen?
bei ebay ists unterm mindestpreis geblieben und der sk preis suggeriert mir, dass der vk wusste was sache ist.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (9. September 2014)

.


----------



## Nehcuk (9. September 2014)

äh mein fehler, dachte ebay wäre schon zu ende, läuft aber noch 5 tage.
jetzt habe ichs auch kapiert (man muss nur wach sein beim hingucken 
*nochnkaffeekippengehe*


----------



## Thias (13. September 2014)

Mist. Die wollte ich haben.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/231323017605?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (13. September 2014)

Thias schrieb:


> Mist. Die wollte ich haben.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/231323017605?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Da sind wir schon 2. Die habe ich auch auf dem Schirm gehabt und verpennt.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (14. September 2014)

.


----------



## Freefall79 (14. September 2014)

reindeer schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item1c45d6e089
> 
> Da werden tatsächlich 250 Euros geboten. Werden da Gelder gewaschen oder Drogen verkauft? Goldene Kugellager?


Irgendwie so etwas muss es sein.

Der Verlauf der Gebote ist schon schräg. Selbst wenn da jemand EUR 250 dafür bieten möchte, hätte dieser jemand sich m. E. mindestens dämlich angestellt (zum Zeitpunkt, als das Gebot bei ca. EUR 20 lag, 7.9.14 hat einer mal sein Höchstgebot von EUR 249,59 abgegeben, oder sehe ich das falsch?) Damit dieser Preis auch in der Auktion erscheint, muss das Höchstgebot natürlich noch übertroffen werden, was dann vom Bieter mit 2 (!) bisher abgeschlossenen Transaktionen erledigt wurde.

Ja, ja, iss' klar. Immer wieder die gleiche Scheiße.


----------



## Freefall79 (14. September 2014)

*facepalm* 
Wer hat's?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261586464020


----------



## Linseneintopf (14. September 2014)

bei mir läuft ebay die ganze Zeit nicht.... hat das Problem noch wer hier??


----------



## hendr1k (14. September 2014)

Ja, ist hier auch so


----------



## Freefall79 (14. September 2014)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> bei mir läuft ebay die ganze Zeit nicht.... hat das Problem noch wer hier??


Das Problem hatte ich bis vor kurzem (ca. vor einer Stunde). Jetzt gerade läuft es wieder.


----------



## siebeck (14. September 2014)

Ich habe das Problem seite heute Vormittag, aber nur am Ipad, am Laptop lief es vorhin sauber.


----------



## flott.weg (14. September 2014)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> *facepalm*
> Wer hat's?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261586464020




dann nimm doch das

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...arin-team-issue/239989399-217-5735?ref=search


----------



## SCM (14. September 2014)

VERK*CKTES EBAY, auch hier kein Login möglich. SCH**SSE! 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11010.m1951.l3160/7?euid=6aab8e94b08a4fe8aa82374a95095261&loc=http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400769530785&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAE:3160&exe=10667&ext=25441&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (14. September 2014)

Jaja, mir is auch eben eine Dose fürn Appel und n Teefix durch die Lappen gegangen, weil ich mich nicht einloggen konnte


----------



## Freefall79 (14. September 2014)

flott.weg schrieb:


> dann nimm doch das
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...arin-team-issue/239989399-217-5735?ref=search



Hä, hä, da sind zu wenig Teile dran, die ich noch anderweitig hätte verwerten können (kein RF RealSeal, kein Marin Ti-Sattel, keine RooX Sattelstütze,...) und der Zustand des Rahmens wirkt auch eher zweifelhaft.

Danke jedoch für den Hinweis!


----------



## MacB (14. September 2014)

ebay: App war tot, aber m.ebay.de nahm Gebote an ... und ich dachte erst, es läg am blöden Netz auf der Autobahn...


----------



## mubi (22. Oktober 2014)

zwar nicht wirklich durch die lappen gegangen aber seltsam war sie schon, die auktion.

in letzter sekunde beendet.
und ich hab tatsächlich ordentlich geld geboten, weil ich den sch*** keil da unten brauche.

hat denn niemand so ein teil über für 1 zoll?


----------



## kutte (22. Oktober 2014)

mubi schrieb:


> zwar nicht wirklich durch die lappen gegangen aber seltsam war sie schon, die auktion.
> 
> in letzter sekunde beendet.
> und ich hab tatsächlich ordentlich geld geboten, weil ich den sch*** keil da unten brauche.
> ...


Frag doch mal @MacB


----------



## mubi (22. Oktober 2014)

mach ich, danke @kutte


----------



## Raze (22. Oktober 2014)

mubi schrieb:


> zwar nicht wirklich durch die lappen gegangen aber seltsam war sie schon, die auktion.
> 
> in letzter sekunde beendet.
> und ich hab tatsächlich ordentlich geld geboten, weil ich den sch*** keil da unten brauche.
> ...



bai id nau


----------



## mubi (23. Oktober 2014)

Raze schrieb:


> bai id nau



daz nod wörg


----------



## MacB (23. Oktober 2014)

Murat: gleiches prob wie bei mir, ebay verlinkt auf “was ähnliches“...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (23. Oktober 2014)

MacB schrieb:


> Murat: gleiches prob wie bei mir, ebay verlinkt auf “was ähnliches“...


ja, daran muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (23. Oktober 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> ja, daran muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen...



Kannste mir das erklären, kapier isch net. 
Bin net mehr oft auf ebay.


----------



## black-panther (23. Oktober 2014)

Peter, bei vielen ebay Links, die man anklickt, kommst man nicht mehr zu der Artikelbeschreibung, die hier verlinkt wurde.
Wenn das Angebot noch läuft, ist oben der Name und das Foto zu sehen, darunter aber lauter Fremdangebote und ein Button mit "Hier geht es zur vollständigen Artikelbeschreibung."
Wenn das Angebot beendet ist, kommst du zu irgendeinem Artikel (der zumeist noch relativ wenig mit dem eigentlich verlinkten zu tun hat) und ganz oben steht eine Zeile mit dem Hinweis "Das Angebot wurde beendet. Wir haben für dich einen ähnlichen Artikel heraus gesucht."

Nicht immer, aber immer öfter...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (23. Oktober 2014)

Ach so, ja danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## Raze (23. Oktober 2014)

mubi schrieb:


> daz nod wörg



Willst Du damit sagen, wenn ich auf "jetzt Kaufen" hämmere und dann bei mir so etwas wie "Kauf bestätigen" kommt, dass das nicht geht?

Wäre es nicht so ein  Bleigeschwür, würde ich es ja glatt ausprobieren...


----------



## black-panther (23. Oktober 2014)

Ist aber sowieso nicht das, was der Murat sucht, denn er will den Keil in der glatten Version, nicht die geriffelte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (23. Oktober 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> Peter, bei vielen ebay Links, die man anklickt, kommst man nicht mehr zu der Artikelbeschreibung, die hier verlinkt wurde.



Man muß ein bischen suchen, aber auf der Seite findet sich immer auch ein kleiner schriftlicher Link, der zum Originalangebot führt. Etwas umständlich, aber es geht (noch?!). 

Und ja, auch ich wünsche mir wieder das ebay von 2001 her, wo alle Bieter noch mit "richtigem Namen" gelistet wurden, man die Anbieter über die private email Adresse erreichen konnte und es das sch*iß payboy noch nicht gab.


----------



## black-panther (23. Oktober 2014)

Eines muss man paypal jedoch zugute halten: bei Transaktionen außerhalb der EU vereinfacht es die Sache doch ungemein.


----------



## Teuflor (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich mag Paypal auch wieder, seit mann per "Freunde & Familie" Geld versenden kann ohne Gebühren ab zu drücken! Macht es doch sehr einfach und schnell Geld von A nach B zu bringen. Als Nebeneffekt kommt dann meist die Ware auch schneller an


----------



## Deleted 318916 (9. November 2014)

.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (9. November 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Ich mag Paypal auch wieder, seit mann per "Freunde & Familie" Geld versenden kann ohne Gebühren ab zu drücken! Macht es doch sehr einfach und schnell Geld von A nach B zu bringen. Als Nebeneffekt kommt dann meist die Ware auch schneller an



Geht das jetzt wirklich so? Seit wann?


----------



## hendr1k (9. November 2014)

man hat dann eben keinen "Käuferschutz", da sollte man das Gegenüber schon kennen


----------



## Teuflor (9. November 2014)

Ja gut, haste bei Überweisung ja ohne hin auch nicht.... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freefall79 (9. November 2014)

reindeer schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/131337036517?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Würde mal behaupten das ist ne Deore und keine XT. 38,50 € - stolzes Gebot!



Die Auktion läuft doch noch; was genau ist Dir ärgerlicherweise bei eBay durch die Lappen gegangen?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. November 2014)

.


----------



## black-panther (9. November 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Geht das jetzt wirklich so? Seit wann?



Jein. Wenn du paypal-Guthaben hast oder den Betrag vom Bankkonto einziehen lässt, geht es. Wenn sie den Betrag von der Kreditkarte buchen müssen, zahlst du (oder der Empfänger, je nach Auswahl) die Gebühren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (10. November 2014)

gott sei Dank konnte ich mich  zurück halten... glaube wegen der homo Gabel... aber trotzdem netter Preis fürn recht seltenes Rad denke ich mal... isses ggf. hier im Forum gelandet??
http://www.ebay.de/itm/fahrrad-mont...2BNrzQuPDjVfF40YsphMA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Deleted 30552 (10. November 2014)

Schnäppchen


----------



## kutte (10. November 2014)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> gott sei Dank konnte ich mich  zurück halten... *glaube wegen der homo Gabel*... aber trotzdem netter Preis fürn recht seltenes Rad denke ich mal... isses ggf. hier im Forum gelandet??
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/fahrrad-montainbike-spezzotto-kult-retro-columbus-stahl-kompl-xt-/201209556062?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=OJrTEb8%2BNrzQuPDjVfF40YsphMA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Hier ist was los. Einer bezeichnet Asiaten als Schlitzis, der Nächste betitelt Dinge, die im nicht gefallen als schwul... Schön, dass man hier so ungeniert seine Ressentiments ausleben kann


----------



## Stadtkind (10. November 2014)

Ohne Originalgabel ist das Rad meiner Meinung nach fehlerhaft. Da muss eine gemuffte Gabel rein, nicht irgendeine Tange. Muss man halt ein bisschen schauen. Vielleicht findet man ja was tolles "Schwules".
Kinder, Kinder....

Zum Glück hab ich das mit den Asiaten nicht gelesen. Da wär ich ebenso sauer geworden.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (10. November 2014)

ne filigrane verchromte Starrgabel rein!

für die Marzocchi bekommt man bei ebay doch bestimmt 100-150 Euro


----------



## black-panther (10. November 2014)




----------



## jkarwath (11. November 2014)

Eure Diskussion hier ist echt homo...


----------



## Linseneintopf (11. November 2014)

jaja... die denotativen und konnotativen Bedeutungen von Sätzen und Wörtern....

aber egal... ich sags mal so...


----------



## colonia4711 (11. November 2014)

Möchte nicht wissen was sich die Moralapostel hier dann gestern Abend erst bei Gran Torino aufgeregt haben?!? Ha ha...
Hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass sich hier mittlerweile über wirklichen jeden Furz aufgeregt wird!
Aber wie immer nur meine 2 Cent, von daher weiter machen....

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (11. November 2014)

colonia4711 schrieb:


> Möchte nicht wissen was sich die Moralapostel hier dann gestern Abend erst bei Gran Torino aufgeregt haben?!? Ha ha...
> Hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass sich hier mittlerweile über wirklichen jeden Furz aufgeregt wird!
> Aber wie immer nur meine 2 Cent, von daher weiter machen....
> 
> ...


Stimmt, wo kommt man nur hin, wenn man Dinge die einem nicht gefallen, nicht mal unwidersprochen als 'homo' bezeichnen kann? Das ist schon wirklich grausam, wahrer Tugendterror. Ihr könnt einem schon leidtun...


----------



## Linseneintopf (11. November 2014)

sie leiden wohl unter Homophopie wie...

Im Übrigen sind diese WErbevideos hier die einfach auf einmal loströten auch homo...


----------



## colonia4711 (11. November 2014)

Wie mein Username unschwer erkennen lässt komme ich aus der Deutschen Hauptstadt der "Homos"......!
Und glaub mir, ich kenne einige dieser "Homos".... Die sehen sowas locker, glaube mir.
Nicht immer alles so eng sehen! Glaube kaum, dass das hier wirklich böse gemeint ist.
Und wir sind hier auch bestimmt kein Sammelbecken von Homophoben.... Von daher immer schön durch die Hüfte atmen, alles ist gut!

Cheers

D.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (11. November 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> Hier ist was los. Einer bezeichnet Asiaten als Schlitzis,



Ich glaube das könnte ich mal irgendwo gesagt haben. Tut mir leid.
Ich hoffe es nutzt wenn ich sagen kann, dass ich Asiaten, Afrikaner, Türken, Belgier, Brasilianer, Amerikaner, Bayern, Sachsen, Ostwestfalen,
Russen, und Araber im Bekanntenkreis habe, selbst der einzige Deutsche in meinem Mehrfamilienhaus bin, im bunten Viertel der Stadt wohne, seit fast 10 Jahren, also, kurzum mehr mit Emigranten zu tun habe als mit richtigen Deutschen?

Wenn der Umgang so normal ist und die Bekannten sich selbst als Schlitzaugen, Neger, "ich bin Polski", Kanacke, Ami und dergleichen liebevoll selbst betiteln, kann man schon mal aus dem Auge verlieren, dass das im Rest des Landes als politisch unkorrekt angesehen wird.

Also nochmal, ´tschuldigung.
Peter


----------



## kutte (11. November 2014)

colonia4711 schrieb:


> Wie mein Username unschwer erkennen lässt komme ich aus der Deutschen Hauptstadt der "Homos"......!


Das sagt erst einmal nix aus. Wenn das per se einen toleranzfördernden Effekt hätte, dürfte es in Städten mit hohem Anteil an Migranten nur wenige Rassisten geben und in Städten mit vielen Frauen nur wenig Sexisten. Dieser Beweis lässt sich aber so nicht führen.  




> Und glaub mir, ich kenne einige dieser "Homos".... Die sehen sowas locker, glaube mir.


Ich kenne einige Rollstuhlfahrer. Die erzählen die härtesten und lustigsten Behindertenwitze. Trotzdem werde ich etwas, das mir nicht gefällt, nicht als 'behindert' bezeichnen. Warum nicht? Es sind wohl zwei verschiedene Dinge, etwas humorig auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen und gemeinsam über etwas zu lachen oder die sexuelle Orientierung anderer Menschen oder deren körperliche Beeinträchtigung synonym für negative Bewertungen zu nehmen. 



> Nicht immer alles so eng sehen!


Ich geb mir Mühe  



> Und wir sind hier auch bestimmt kein Sammelbecken von Homophoben....


Der Eindruck war auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt entstanden 



> alles ist gut!


Kein Ding. Alles entspannt hier. 

@BistDuVerrueckt: dich hatte ich dabei nicht auf dem Schirm


----------



## Linseneintopf (12. November 2014)

ich habe das mal einem Freund geschickt der ebenfalls "homo"ist und der hat sich köstlich amüsiert... nicht etwa über meine Gabelbezeichnung sonder viel eher über das was danach kam... Leute bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (12. November 2014)

Ich weiß auch nicht warum mich zu Wort gemeldet hab, privat bin ich gar nicht so superkorrekt (öffentlich aber schon). Vielleicht finde ich einfach das Bild dass eine pinke Federgabel was homosexuelles an sich hat schief. Aber egal... wir sind ja alle keine Unmenschen hier. Hoffentlich.


----------



## colonia4711 (12. November 2014)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> ich habe das mal einem Freund geschickt der ebenfalls "homo"ist und der hat sich köstlich amüsiert... nicht etwa über meine Gabelbezeichnung sonder viel eher über das was danach kam... Leute bitte...



Mein Reden....


----------



## whoa (12. November 2014)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an eine Szene die ich letztens im Bekanntenkreis hatte....
Sie: "Dem Alex seine Mutti is voll nett."
bla bla bla 1min vergeht
Sie: "Alex, du H****sohn."

Einerseits gehört die Beschimpfung für mich zur untersten Schublade, trotzdem muss ich gestehen konnt ich nicht mehr vor lachen.

In diesem Sinne: "Einfach mal entspannt durch die Hose atmen!"


----------



## Stadtkind (12. November 2014)

Mein Bruder hat mich mal Hurensohn geschimpft.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (12. November 2014)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> wir sind ja alle keine Unmenschen hier.


Ich schon.


----------



## Freefall79 (12. November 2014)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> ... wir sind ja alle keine Unmenschen hier.


Ich anscheinend auch. Musste ich zumindest eben so durch die Blume verstehen.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (13. November 2014)

Ich habe nur nen Witz gemacht, so wie:
Wir sind alle Individuen - Ich nicht!

Aber egal, was is Phase?
Ebay, mir ist Ebay durch die Lappen gegangen.


----------



## Sylvester (13. November 2014)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat mich mal Hurensohn geschimpft.


...da hat er sich dann aber auch direkt gleich selbst beleidigt!


----------



## tofu1000 (14. November 2014)

Im Vornherein: Es tut mir leid, wenn ich nun auch noch meinen Sülz zum "Nebenthema" dazugeben muss.

Aber wie whoa oder Stadtkind in ihren letzten Beiträgen schon, zugegeben recht amüsant, dargestellt haben, werden die diskutierten Begrifflichkeiten größtenteils unreflektiert genutzt. Und genau dort liegt m.M. auch das Problem, wenn erwachsene Menschen solche Begriffe als "normal" in ihren Sprachgebrauch einflechten, auch wenn sich sicher nicht alle dieser vermeintlich diskriminierten Gruppen angegriffen oder beleidigt fühlen. Vor allem jüngere Menschen nehmen diese Begrifflichkeiten dann ebenfalls in ihren alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch auf, oftmals noch unreflektierter, weil sie die ursprüngliche Bedeutung des Wortes (noch) nicht kennen. Aber sie nutzen diese mit eindeutig negativer oder beleidigender Intention. Und wird ihnen die ursprüngliche Bedeutung der genutzten Worte früher oder später bewusst, sind diese mit genau dieser negativen Zuschreibung verbunden. Und damit auch die davon betroffenen Gruppen. Und wenn sich davon einer davon diskriminiert oder herabgesetzt fühlt, ist es m.M. einer zuviel.

Hier wurde sich schon großartig echauffiert, dass manche Leute Groß- und Kleinschreibung oder Interpunktion nicht beachten oder beherrschen, mit Mundart schreiben oder, oder... Aber dann regt sich mal einer über m.M. tatsächlich unnötige und doch recht einfach zu ersetzende Formulierungen auf und schon ist ne Seite damit voll, wie unentspannt derjenige ist. Komisch.

So, ich halt jetzt die Klappe und atme noch etwas durch die Hose.


----------



## Captain_Secret (14. November 2014)

der gesamte Classic-Laden hier gehört einfach mal für 14 tage gesperrt...ne...
vielleicht sensibilisiert das mal die ganzen Weicheier und Mädchen unter uns, die an allem was zu meckern haben...
der ein oder andere hätte für so nen Ausrutscher gleich en Quartal lang Urlaub bekommen...ne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (14. November 2014)

> der ein oder andere hätte für so nen Ausrutscher gleich en Quartal lang Urlaub bekommen...ne...
> Anhang anzeigen 335607


In dem einen oder anderen Fall wurde m.W. immer wieder angemahnt, dass der eine oder andere immer wieder gegen die Regeln des Miteinander verstoßen hat. Und wenn es zu den Regeln des Miteinander gehört, einen respektvollen Umgang miteinander zu pflegen, dann geschahen diese zeitlich begrenzten Ausschlüsse wohl im Sinne dieser Regeln und damit zu Recht.



Captain_Secret schrieb:


> der gesamte Classic-Laden hier gehört einfach mal für 14 tage gesperrt...ne...
> vielleicht sensibilisiert das mal die ganzen Weicheier und Mädchen unter uns, die an allem was zu meckern haben...


Du bist Dir sicher, dass die "Weicheier und Mädchen" sensibilisiert werden müssten? Warum, damit sie eine noch geringere Toleranzschwelle haben und noch früher rummotzen? Findste nicht, dass das die heimelige Atmo im Forum doch arg stören würde? 

Und wo Du es gerade ansprichst, fällt mir ein: mir ist jüngst ein 1a Hodenschutz bei eBay durch die Lappen gegangen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tiefschutz-suspensorium-hodenschutz-genitalschutz-unterleibschutz-Grose-L-/131342777471?pt=DE_Sport_Kampfsport_Kampfsport_Zubehör&hash=item1e94a3bc7f  Nun müssen meine weichen Eier wohl noch ein wenig ungeschützt vor sich hin oxidieren....


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (14. November 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> Und wo Du es gerade ansprichst, fällt mir ein: mir ist jüngst ein 1a Hodenschutz bei eBay durch die Lappen gegangen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tiefschutz-suspensorium-hodenschutz-genitalschutz-unterleibschutz-Grose-L-/131342777471?pt=DE_Sport_Kampfsport_Kampfsport_Zubehör&hash=item1e94a3bc7f  Nun müssen meine weichen Eier wohl noch ein wenig ungeschützt vor sich hin oxidieren....



Hör mal, da hätte ich noch einen abzugeben.  
Ist aber schon gebraucht und außerdem Größe XL, also der Eierteil.
Da ich ja mal durch die Hose atmen muss, kann ich den nicht mehr brauchen.

*PS, was bedeutet eigentlich mal durch die Hose atmen, damit ich das üben kann muss ich wissen was es ist.

Viele Grüße,
Tiefschutzexperte Peter Eierman


----------



## kutte (14. November 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Hör mal, da hätte ich noch einen abzugeben.
> Ist aber schon gebraucht und außerdem Größe XL, also der Eierteil.
> Da ich ja mal durch die Hose atmen muss, kann ich den nicht mehr brauchen.


----------



## ceo (18. November 2014)

</offtopic> shit, verpasst


----------



## Spezi66 (19. November 2014)

Sch**ss Server
http://www.ebay.de/itm/111514538803...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------



## MacB (19. November 2014)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Sch**ss Server
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/111514538803?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true


ich fühle mit dir!


----------



## mauricer (19. November 2014)

Jungs, mal ehrlich, nicht mitbekommen ist ja das eine, aber wegen fehlender Serververbindung eine Auktion nicht mitbieten zu können ist doch in Zeiten von AuctionSniper doch echt völlig unnötig?


----------



## Spezi66 (19. November 2014)

Hast ja Recht.........


----------



## hendr1k (19. November 2014)

Was ist es denn genau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnegg314 (19. November 2014)

*Bieten mittels Sniper-Software*
Es ist verboten, Sniper-Software zum automatischen Bieten zu nutzen. eBay-Mitglieder, denen dieser Verstoß nachgewiesen wird, erhalten eine Verwarnung oder ihre eBay-Konten werden dauerhaft gesperrt.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (19. November 2014)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Sch**ss Server
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/111514538803?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true



hier gibts noch ne andere Bergmann

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bergmann-gabel/254141946-217-7700


----------



## Spezi66 (19. November 2014)

Danke für den Tip. Werde ich mal nachfragen.


----------



## sebse (19. November 2014)

Matze010 schrieb:


> hier gibts noch ne andere Bergmann
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bergmann-gabel/254141946-217-7700



wobei zwischen den beiden Gabeln Welten liegen was Federweg, Dämpfung und Steifigkeit angeht - Elastomere werden wahrscheinlich bei beiden hinüber sein.
die pj over is aber schon der knaller für den Preis - glückwunsch an den Käufer

grüsse sebastian


----------



## black-panther (5. Dezember 2014)

omfg, beschissener kann ein Tag/Wochenende nicht anfangen 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Paul-Mountai...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (5. Dezember 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> omfg, beschissener kann ein Tag/Wochenende nicht anfangen
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Paul-Mountain-Bike-V-Brake-Brake-Front-or-Rear-CX-Commute-Urban-/400815206042?pt=US_Brakes&hash=item5d5272ae9a&nma=true&si=ww%2BEf8WBQy%2FEob7Ma8JCHawZPI0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



http://www.ebay.de/itm/351238363411?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

dito...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (5. Dezember 2014)

ja...
Hast du das V-Brake Set?


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (5. Dezember 2014)

nein, habs völlig verpeilt. Immer wieder der gleiche Mist, weil man nen Schnapper machen will... selbst schuld


----------



## Linseneintopf (20. Dezember 2014)

wahnsinn.... n Pfirsich hätte ich auch bezahlt zur NOt... aber 60 Euro fürn deutlich gebrauchtes Blatt....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161522014878?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Captain_Secret (20. Dezember 2014)

ehhh...Du Nudel...
hast Dich im Fred geirrt...ne... 
da gehört das rein... 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manche-investieren-in-gold-andere-in-teil-2.490849/page-71


----------



## Linseneintopf (20. Dezember 2014)

kann man so und so sehen...


----------



## black-panther (14. Januar 2015)

Hirn wie ein Sieb, man...
http://www.ebay.at/itm/EDCO-Competi...d-/261730016704?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:3160


----------



## stefan0911 (15. Januar 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hirn wie ein Sieb, man...
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/EDCO-Competi...d-/261730016704?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:3160



noch eine change im rennradforum.


----------



## black-panther (15. Januar 2015)

Hm, ist ja genau dieselbe. Hat er wohl selbst den Zuschlag bei ebay bekommen 

Noch dazu stelle ich fest, dass ich ohnehin nicht hätte bieten können, da er mich bei ebay anscheinend gesperrt hat. Wohl weil ich ihn letzes Jahr nach einer Auktion mal darauf hinwies, dass die ersteigerten XT-Pedale nicht, wie beschrieben, in einwandfreiem Zustand waren, sondern Pins fehlten (wurde nicht fotografiert) und eine Seite schon leicht rau lief.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (15. Januar 2015)

einfach neu anmelden


----------



## Der Hofnarr (15. Januar 2015)

Echt, man kann Käufer bei ebay Sperren? Das ist ja fast noch geiler als die ignorieren Funktion hier!

Aber ich muss den Chris Tirol mal als Verkäufer verteidigen. Hab vor kurzem bei ihm mal eine komplette DA Gruppe übers Forum gekauft. Die war TipTop - bis zu den Kurbelkappen alles dabei. Und vom Preis total fair!

Aber gut, deine Erfahrung ist eben eine Andere.


black-panther schrieb:


> Hm, ist ja genau dieselbe. Hat er wohl selbst den Zuschlag bei ebay bekommen
> 
> Noch dazu stelle ich fest, dass ich ohnehin nicht hätte bieten können, da er mich bei ebay anscheinend gesperrt hat. Wohl weil ich ihn letzes Jahr nach einer Auktion mal darauf hinwies, dass die ersteigerten XT-Pedale nicht, wie beschrieben, in einwandfreiem Zustand waren, sondern Pins fehlten (wurde nicht fotografiert) und eine Seite schon leicht rau lief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (16. Januar 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141532617163


----------



## SCM (17. Januar 2015)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141532617163



Mehr sind die Wackelteile aber auch nicht wert, der Hebel hängt ja schon im Auslieferungszustand nicht gerade im Gelenk...


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. Januar 2015)

Taugen die nichts? Bin auf der Suche nach silbernen Hebeln, die nicht gleich ein Vermögen kosten...was gibt's denn da für Alternativen?


----------



## SCM (17. Januar 2015)

Die sehen ganz nett aus, allerdings bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass du enttäuscht wärst, wenn du sie in der Hand hältst. 5 mm Hebelspiel an den Enden sind normal, 1 cm nicht selten. Mit eingebautem Zug ist das nicht so stark spürbar, aber schön ist es trotzdem nicht. Es mag Exemplare geben, bei denen das anders ist, allerdings waren alle Tech Lite, die ich in der Hand hatte, "Wackelkandidaten". Bei preiswerten Alternativen kann ich leider nicht helfen...


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. Januar 2015)

Danke, da hast du mich wohl vor einem Fehlkauf bewahrt


----------



## IHateRain (17. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre zwei Satz Tech Lite Bremshebel, und die sind/funktionieren einwandfrei.


----------



## gtbiker (17. Januar 2015)

Naja, ich denke es ist offener Tatsachenbestand dass die TechLite Hebel eigentlich Müll sind. Keine Lagerung, keine vernünftige Klemmung und sonderlich leicht sind die auch nicht. Kenne keinen der mit den Teilen zufrieden war.


----------



## kingmoe (17. Januar 2015)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke es ist offener Tatsachenbestand dass die TechLite Hebel eigentlich Müll sind. Keine Lagerung, keine vernünftige Klemmung und sonderlich leicht sind die auch nicht. Kenne keinen der mit den Teilen zufrieden war.



Jetzt kennst du mit dem Post über dir und mir schon 2!

Es gibt steifere und besser gelagerte, aber das oben beschriebene Spiel hatten meine nicht so heftig.
Bremsleistung mit XT Cantis war wunderbar. Bin sie später noch am Cityflitzer gefahren, da haben sie selbst aus der long reach RR-Bremse hinten gut was rausgeholt.

Gibt es evtl. verschiedene Generationen?!


----------



## IHateRain (17. Januar 2015)

Ja; Logo vorn und Logo oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. Januar 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161555167714 

Und der Nächste...


----------



## bertel (25. Januar 2015)

Das einzige was mich ein bißchen tröstet ist das mir der Rahmen wahrscheinlich etwas zu klein gewesen wäre...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gazelle-Renn...wy8i1E5%2FPPB5Wocmorc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Stadtkind (25. Januar 2015)

Ui, schade. Also manchmal ist Ebay dann doch noch eine geile Sache. Erinnert mich an das Santana (warst da nicht eh du der Glückliche?).
Oder an meinen 1 € Flite.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (25. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## gtbiker (25. Januar 2015)

Cyke-Nabe


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. Januar 2015)

NOS XTR Schaltwerk zu 45 Euro

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-XTR-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Januar 2015)

Ein GT Bravado LE 1993 in Team Scream für 20 (in Worten: zwanzig) Schweizer Franken.

Man könnte auch sagen: Verkauft wurde die Gabel, den Rest gabs gratis dazu, für das mickrige XT-Gerassel gab es einen kleinen Nachlass auf die Gabel.


----------



## Rahbari (27. Januar 2015)

Wahnsinn! Und die Gabel ist eher 70 EUR Wert, da Bologna Lite und Team Scream.


----------



## newsboy (28. Januar 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Ein GT Bravado LE 1993 in Team Scream für 20 (in Worten: zwanzig) Schweizer Franken.
> Man könnte auch sagen: Verkauft wurde die Gabel, den Rest gabs gratis dazu, für das mickrige XT-Gerassel gab es einen kleinen Nachlass auf die Gabel.



bleibt ja scheinbar im forum...


----------



## green-frog-love (28. Januar 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/231462725252?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

hat das jemand von hier?


----------



## Teuflor (29. Januar 2015)

green-frog-love schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/231462725252?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> hat das jemand von hier?


oha...

sind das ringle spanner, naben und ne White Kurbel? O_O


----------



## green-frog-love (29. Januar 2015)

jup...deshalb...und das ist n schwinn homegrown...die wurden noch bei yeti gebaut...


----------



## Hagelsturm (29. Januar 2015)

oh man..hab für nen moment nicht aufgepasst da war es auf einmal vorbei 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KETTENFUHRUN...bkYocSXcz44fxmFweRYy4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. Februar 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-CANNONDA...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item43d70a286d


----------



## Ben Sarotti (1. Februar 2015)

Matze010 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-CANNONDALE-SM800-RARITAT-fur-Liebhaber-/291370575981?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item43d70a286d



Schade, den hätte ich sogar abholen können.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (7. Februar 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=311276629181


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagelsturm (7. Februar 2015)

mit dem ganzen campy zeugs nen guter preis.auch wenns nicht die schönste campa-gruppe ist


----------



## Deleted 30552 (7. Februar 2015)

sieht aus wie kaum gefahren. sicherlich noch die ersten Reifen


----------



## ceo (9. Februar 2015)

ur-zaskar für den price


----------



## cleiende (9. Februar 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> ur-zaskar für den price



collection only... da kommt das gerne mal vor.


----------



## ceo (9. Februar 2015)

hätte man abholen lassen können von ups o.ä.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. Februar 2015)

21 Zoll Zaskar Rahmen (ich glaub, es gab nur bei 20 Zoll) ... der ist riesengroß. etwas für 2 Meter Menschen


----------



## ceo (9. Februar 2015)

war 'n 19er oder 20er nach gt-maß.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. Februar 2015)

nachgeschaut, der größte ist 20 Zoll.


----------



## placeb (6. März 2015)

lange gesucht, gefunden, eingeloggt und beim drücken auf sofort kaufen kam dann der Hinweis das nicht mehr verfügbar! wenn das nicht pech ist...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Shi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (29. März 2015)

Flite Sättel mögen mich! Nachdem ich vor gar nicht so langer Zeit einen um 1€ geschossen hab, nun einer um 6€.

http://www.ebay.at/itm/Selle-Flite-Titanium-1993-/271810360604?


----------



## opi13 (29. März 2015)

schön für Dich , 
nur im falschen Thread gepostet


----------



## Stadtkind (29. März 2015)

stimmt.


----------



## black-panther (29. März 2015)

ohne mich hätt' er dich wieder 1,- gekostet, aber ich wollt's wenigstens versuchen mit 5,55 
Aber erzähl mal (gern per PN), wie du den Versand mit dem Typen klärst. 12,- Euro innerhalb Österreichs ist ja nun ziemlich irrational. Er hat mir aber auf (freundliche) Anfrage nach 'ner vernünftigen Versandoption leider nix geantwortet daher habe ich dann nicht mehr geboten...


----------



## Stadtkind (29. März 2015)

Du Schurke!

Aber bei so einem Preis fang ich doch gar nicht erst zum verhandeln an. Kriegt er halt im Endeffekt 8€ mehr.


----------



## Linseneintopf (5. April 2015)

habe heute morgen bei ebay ein solches scott gekauft..... HIER BEISPIELFOTO AUSM FORUM






wollte nun die Adresse wecks Abhlung und jetzt kommts.... Text vom Verkäufer:

Hallo Herr Lehmann, es tut mir leid, Ihre Zusage hat sich mit einem anderen Käufer überschnitten. Das Fahrrad wird am kommenden Samstag abgeholt. Wenn nicht, gebe ich Ihnen sofort Bescheid. mfg. Heidenreich

ob der ne Auktion nicht von einer Anzeige unterscheiden kann??? das Bewertungsprofil sagt alles....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (5. April 2015)

Dazu gibt es schon einige Gerichtsverfahren... Er macht sich Schadensersatzpflichtig. Aber wer gibt sich schon den Aufwand...
Mist, sowas.


----------



## cleiende (5. April 2015)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> ob der ne Auktion nicht von einer Anzeige unterscheiden kann??? das Bewertungsprofil sagt alles....



....es gibt auch Menschen die hier im Forum kommunikative Ausfälle sind.


----------



## black-panther (5. April 2015)

Täusche ich mich oder ist das Peters Rad aus dem letztjährigen Contest (mit sogar Peters Foto)?!


----------



## Linseneintopf (5. April 2015)

hatte ich als Beispielfoto genommen...


----------



## black-panther (5. April 2015)

Achso!
Na dann. Sofort Fall bei ebay eröffnen, sowas geht gar nicht. Was heißt Zusage überschnitten, war ne Auktion und du hast nun den Vertrag mit ihm, fertig. Ich würde da nicht locker lassen.


----------



## Martin31008 (6. April 2015)

Ach, ebay sagt doch auch nur nicht über Paypal bezahlt, kann man leider nichts machen


----------



## Leertaste (6. April 2015)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> habe heute morgen bei ebay ein solches scott gekauft..... HIER



Wunderschönes Bike !
Hast Du zufällig die genaue Bezeichnung dazu ? 

Thx !


----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. April 2015)

der Verkäufer hatte vor der Auktion nur eine einzige Bewertung. Und die war negativ.

den juckt auch eine zweite negative Bewertung bzw. ein Rausschmiss von ebay nicht.

vielleicht würde eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Unterschlagung beim Verkäufer ziehen

aber das Bike soll persönlich abgeholt werden ... ein freundlichen Empfang wird es ganz sicher nicht werden


----------



## Linseneintopf (6. April 2015)

na ja.. wie Thias schon sagte... wer gibt sich schon den Ärger... frag mich halt ob er es verkaufen will oder was er damit bezwecken will.. das da keiner 1000 Euro für bietet sollte ihm nach der ersten Auktion wohl klar gewesen sein...


----------



## Radsatz (6. April 2015)

Solange keine Kohle geflossen ist sollte man das einfach beiseite legen
und beim nächsten Mal genauer hinschauen mM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (6. April 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es schon einige Gerichtsverfahren... Er macht sich Schadensersatzpflichtig. Aber wer gibt sich schon den Aufwand...
> Mist, sowas.



Das Grundproblem ist hier, dass der "Geschädigte" einen Nachweis zu erbringen hat, welcher Schaden ihm entstanden ist.
Diesen Nachweis wird er in einem solchen Fall nicht erbringen können weil IMHO keiner entstanden ist. Geld, das er bereits
bezahlt hat muss natürlich zurückgezahlt werden. Hätte er eine Bahnfahrkarte gekauft um zum Verkäufer zu kommen, so könnte
es sein, dass ihm auch diese Kosten zu erstatten sind. Allerdings auch nur, wenn die Fahrkarte nicht zurückgegeben oder
anderweitig benutzt (abgefahren) werden kann...
Und auch bei 40 Euro für eine Bahnfahrkarte lohnt es sich nicht wirklich vor Gericht zu ziehen oder einen Anwalt einzuschalten...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. April 2015)

...ich finde das lohnt sich alles, um so einem Treiben ein Ende zu setzen.  Viel lustiger wäre ein (fast) identisches Rad für 1000 zu kaufen, denn dann ist der Schaden offensichtlich


----------



## Thias (6. April 2015)

Genau so macht man das. Gleiches Ding woanders kaufen und die Differenz (+Aufwand +Anwalts und Gerichtskosten) dem "Gegner" in Rechnung stellen. Wenn der aber pleite ist, muss mans selber zahlen. Zu viel Aufwand und Risiko für ein olles Rad, meint ihr nicht?


----------



## Radsatz (6. April 2015)

Der ganze Aufwand bringt nix es sei denn jemand will seine Nerven strapazieren oder hat langeweile Gerichte haben genug u besseres zu tun mM


----------



## Stadtkind (6. April 2015)

Wegen einem Scott fängt man doch nicht zu prozessieren an. Und Geld hat man, wie oben schon gesagt, ja auch keins verloren.

Ich hab immer wieder die andere Seite erlebt, wo mir gegenüber nachgegeben wurde obwohl die andere Seite im Recht war. Z.b. italienische Auktionstexte falsch gelesen und dann kulante Reaktion. Oder einmal hab ich überlesen dass eine Kurbel einen Riss hat und der Verkäufer hat dann eingewilligt dass ich zurücktrete.

Ich wünsch mir das nicht dass alles auf Hardcore juristisch durchdekliniert wird.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (6. April 2015)

armin-m schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem ist hier, dass der "Geschädigte" einen Nachweis zu erbringen hat, welcher Schaden ihm entstanden ist.
> Diesen Nachweis wird er in einem solchen Fall nicht erbringen können weil IMHO keiner entstanden ist. Geld, das er bereits
> bezahlt hat muss natürlich zurückgezahlt werden. Hätte er eine Bahnfahrkarte gekauft um zum Verkäufer zu kommen, so könnte
> es sein, dass ihm auch diese Kosten zu erstatten sind. Allerdings auch nur, wenn die Fahrkarte nicht zurückgegeben oder
> ...



Der Fall dürfte ähnlich gelagert sein wie der Verkauf des Passats bei eBay letztes Jahr. Ergo hat er Anspruch auf Schadensersatz in Höhe des Marktwerts eines vergleichbaren Hobels.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (7. April 2015)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Ergo hat er Anspruch auf Schadensersatz in Höhe des Marktwerts eines vergleichbaren Hobels.



Linseneintopf hat ein sehr gut erhaltenes Scott in einer öffentlichen Auktion zum Preis von 220 Euro erworben.

Man könnte annehmen, daß es sich bei den 220 Euro um den Marktwert handelt

Einen Schadenersatz einzufordern, würde nur Sinn machen, wenn er das Bike weit unter den Marktpreis erworben hätte.


----------



## Fisch123 (7. April 2015)

Was diskutiert ihr rum, entweder er gibt es ab oder nicht. Wenn nicht gibt's halt ne neg. Bewertung. Wie kann man dafür so ein Fass aufmachen. Ebay interessiert es eh nicht, die wollen nur anständig Kohle machen.


----------



## black-panther (7. April 2015)

Aber echt. Gut, dass du das jetzt hier in aller Klarheit auf den Tisch gebracht hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (8. April 2015)

Da kommt doch nichts raus. Unterschlagung fällt aus, denn Du hast ja noch nicht bezahlt. Für Schadensersatz fehlt der Schaden. Du müsstest nachweisen, dass das Rad mehr wert ist, als der Kaufpreis aus der Auktion. Diese Differenz könnte dann eingeklagt werden.
Haken dran machen und sich über den Frühling freuen.


----------



## black-panther (13. April 2015)

schade, dass er nicht versenden wollte...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...b4QDHuHBpDZ9Mn4OVepIE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Thias (13. April 2015)

Das hatte ich auch in Beobachtung. Was ist denn das wohl für ein Rahmen?
Das ganze Schaltgeraffel sagt 93/94, aber er hat keinen Cantigegenhalter. Das Ausfallende erinnert an Klein. Hm...


----------



## mauricer (13. April 2015)

Nervt sehr. Irgendwas bei AuctionSniper hat nicht gefunzt.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cook-Bros-Kurbelgarnitur-MTB-Retro-Kult-YETI-Chris-Ringle-Paul-Syncros-Klein-SRP-/321716458842?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4ae7cb955a&nma=true&si=r4Gj8L%2Bg0PYE3sKf4XuCHuI0fvM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Thias (13. April 2015)

Bei dem Preis könnte man vermuten, dass es nicht nur bei dir nicht funktioniert hat


----------



## Deleted 30552 (13. April 2015)

nen halbes Juchem zu 56 Euro

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike-Ersatzteile-/161664514027?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (13. April 2015)

Matze010 schrieb:


> nen halbes Juchem zu 56 Euro
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike-Ersatzteile-/161664514027?


Vier Beiträge zu spät 



Thias schrieb:


> aber er hat keinen Cantigegenhalter.


Zugführungstunnel am Sitzrohr vorbei, erkennt man recht gut.


----------



## Thias (13. April 2015)

Ah, jetzt, ja!


----------



## Spezi66 (13. April 2015)

Und???????????
Wer hat es bekommen?
Anhang anzeigen 377807


----------



## kutte (13. April 2015)

@Spezi66 für wieviel ist es weggegangen?


----------



## Spezi66 (13. April 2015)

War in den Kleinanzeigen für VB 140,-


----------



## Hagelsturm (13. April 2015)

oh man  das hat sich doch bestimmt @msony  gekrallt


----------



## Spezi66 (13. April 2015)

Da braucht der Markus aber eine Leiter


----------



## kutte (13. April 2015)

Schöner Schnapper


----------



## msony (13. April 2015)

Cool.
Ich habe es nicht.
Was hat es gekostet?

Gesehen-140 Euro
Oh man,allein die Gatorblade psst ja schon in alle Rahmen bei der Schaftlänge.
Das war wohl der Schnapper 2015-2020.
Fu.k.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (12. Mai 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-26-Zoll-/301616855067?nma=true&si=IrrQq3RvXe1BtOceIy%2FcDuDa2zE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

was war das für ein Rahmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (12. Mai 2015)

Framework

edit: ist ja gar nicht mehr so hoch gegangen. Und das, obwohl er im bösen "hab da was entdeckt" gepostet war


----------



## Teuflor (12. Mai 2015)

Hatte kein Interesse an dem Rad...   

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## ceo (23. Juli 2015)

mist, da war jemand in letzter sekunde plötzlich höher


----------



## laromas (9. August 2015)

schwerer Schock, endlich einen wunderschönen filled braz max OR Rahmen in meiner Größe entdeckt, und da ist die Auktion kurz dannach vorzeitig beendet  .
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Evans-Fillet...WHPpAJQ8c08alKtlOpVcM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## goofyfooter (9. August 2015)

Absolut irres Teil! Allein schon wie das OR in die Klemmung ovalisiert - Einmalig!

Ich war selbst schon Kunde bei ProCloset und staune immer wieder ueber speziell die Rahmen, die vom Einkaeufer ausgegraben werden. Zumal die Auktionspreise meist fair sind m.E.
Dass sie vorzeitig beenden ist sehr ungeweohnlich. Vielleicht tatsaechlich ein Fehler in der Beschreibung?
Ansonsten mein Tipp: Versendet per Fedex an eine US Adresse eines Freundes und dann weiter mit USPS. Leider besteht Procloset auf Fedex, mit ihrer laecherlichen 250$ rate.


----------



## goofyfooter (9. August 2015)

auch cool:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scott-Racin...Logic-Retro-/381353961902?hash=item58ca77a9ae


----------



## Stadtkind (9. August 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> besteht Procloset auf Fedex, mit ihrer laecherlichen 250$ rate.



Deshalb hab ich nicht mitgeboten.* laromas* ist dir aufgefallen dass der Verkäufer US $249,99 Versand verlangt?

Bei US und italienischem EBay immer auf die Versandkosten schauen. Die sind mal so und mal so.


----------



## Milfseeker (9. August 2015)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich nicht mitgeboten.* laromas* ist dir aufgefallen dass der Verkäufer US $249,99 Versand verlangt?
> 
> Bei US und italienischem EBay immer auf die Versandkosten schauen. Die sind mal so und mal so.



Hallo,

genau, dieser Hinweis ist sehr wichtig!

Hintergrund ist wohl der von Ebay eingeführte "Wohlfühlservice", der einen großen Faktor bei den Versandkosten beinhaltet. Für uns als Käufer ist nur die bereits erledigte Zollabwicklung interessant, das erspart den Weg auf´s Amt, die Ware wird bereits verzollt zuhause angeliefert.

Habe dies erst neulich selbst erlebt, HED LRS tuttopaletti über 150€ für Versand + Zoll mittels "Wohlfühlservice", statt ca 50€ plus Besuch beim Zollamt.

Wenn das zum Standard wird, dann wird der Kauf in den USA eher uninteressant.

Hinweis noch zu Prosclosett: Die Hochglanzbilder genau ansehen, die bieten nmM auch teilweise einfach veranzten Schrott an.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## goofyfooter (9. August 2015)

Daher sag ich ja *USPS *- was aber bei Procloset nicht geht. Also sind die 50$ domestic mit FedEx, die einzige Variante zu den 250$ global. (die 250$ ist tatsaechlich die Fedex rate, die natuerlich voelliger mist ist, aber die zahlt procloset wirklich.) USPS wollen sie nicht. Leider bringt auch diskutieren nix.
@Milfseeker
Nein, die 250$ sind NICHT GSP von ebay. Steht wenn immer mit drin (GSP)
Ich rate davon ab. A) Steuerbetrug (kein Steuerbescheid>keine abgefuehrte Steuer) B) soll extrem unzuverlaessig, langwierig sein mit oft beschaedigten Paketen >siehe Berichte in Foren.
Ich weiss, dass es guenstiger is als Selbst- oder Postverzollung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 318916 (9. August 2015)

.


----------



## Milfseeker (9. August 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Daher sag ich ja *USPS *- was aber bei Procloset nicht geht. Also sind die 50$ domestic mit FedEx, die einzige Variante zu den 250$ global. (die 250$ ist tatsaechlich die Fedex rate, die natuerlich voelliger mist ist, aber die zahlt procloset wirklich.) USPS wollen sie nicht. Leider bringt auch diskutieren nix.
> @Milfseeker
> Nein, die 250$ sind NICHT GSP von ebay. Steht wenn immer mit drin (GSP)
> Ich rate davon ab. A) Steuerbetrug (kein Steuerbescheid>keine abgefuehrte Steuer) B) soll extrem unzuverlaessig, langwierig sein mit oft beschaedigten Paketen >siehe Berichte in Foren.
> Ich weiss, dass es guenstiger is als Selbst- oder Postverzollung.



Also angekommen sind die Pakete immer innerhalb des angegebenen Zeitraums und auch in gutem Zustand.

Aber 250USD für Versand ... sind das Abwehrpreise gegen pöse NichtAmis?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. August 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> mist, da war jemand in letzter sekunde plötzlich höher


Für 35 Euro stehen die mit Sofortkauf drin, ist also noch nicht zu spät - FALLS JETZT der Geldbeutel bisschen lockerer sitzt als zuvor... ;-)


----------



## laromas (10. August 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Dass sie vorzeitig beenden ist sehr ungeweohnlich. Vielleicht tatsaechlich ein Fehler in der Beschreibung?
> Ansonsten mein Tipp: Versendet per Fedex an eine US Adresse eines Freundes und dann weiter mit USPS. Leider besteht Procloset auf Fedex, mit ihrer laecherlichen 250$ rate.



Hier die Antwort auf meine Nachfrage, was mit dem Rahmen passiert ist:
*Oh okay. That has sold to another buyer.

Thanks,
Ronie
The Pros Closet Team*


----------



## goofyfooter (10. August 2015)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> Also angekommen sind die Pakete immer innerhalb des angegebenen Zeitraums und auch in gutem Zustand.
> 
> Aber 250USD für Versand ... sind das Abwehrpreise gegen pöse NichtAmis?



Koennte man denken, aber es is in der Tat FedEx komische Preispolitik. Zumal das Paket im selben Flieger landet wie das von USPS. 
Es ist also voellig witzlos mit FedEx nach EU zu verschicken.
Wenn das Ebay GSP bei dir gefunzt hat, gut fuer dich, aber ich finde es auf jedenfall kriminell von ebay. Sie behaupten Einfuhrzoll abzufuehren, was im Grunde so nie stattfindet. Auch der Zoll hat schon geaeussert, sie wuerden keinen Cent von Ebay bekommen. Auf den Paketen ist kein Zollabfertigungsaufkleber noch sonst irgendein Wisch, der wie ein Steuerbescheid/Beleg aussieht. Das ganze ist mehr als merkwuerdig. Ich werd mich auf jedenfall nicht an Steuerhinterziehung beteiligen > Daher kein GSP

@laromas Das tut mir sehr Leid fuer dich! Ich weiss genau wie schmerzlich sich das anfuehlt. Mir sind auch schon einmalige Sahnestuecke knapp durch die Lappen gegangen. U. A. ein 90er Mongoose Cross TI Rahmen mit Sandvik-Rohren, den ich so nie wieder gesehen habe und der auch nirgens im Katalog auftaucht. Ich wuensch dir mehr Glueck beim naechsten mal. Bleib dran, dann ergibt sich was!


----------



## Milfseeker (21. August 2015)

... da biste als Yeti Fanatiker mal kurz ein paar Tage offline ... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PARENTINI-MAPEI-YETI-Mens-cycling-jersey-XLarge-Mint-/151781791648?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagelsturm (22. August 2015)

laromas schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort auf meine Nachfrage, was mit dem Rahmen passiert ist:
> *Oh okay. That has sold to another buyer.*
> 
> *Thanks,*
> ...



ist aber auch quatsch..der rahmen ist doch wieder reingestellt?oder hab ich jetzt irgendwas falsch gelesen? =)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scott-Racin...5fe993&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=381353961902


----------



## Milfseeker (22. August 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> ... aber ich finde es auf jedenfall kriminell von ebay. Sie behaupten Einfuhrzoll abzufuehren, was im Grunde so nie stattfindet. Auch der Zoll hat schon geaeussert, sie wuerden keinen Cent von Ebay bekommen. Auf den Paketen ist kein Zollabfertigungsaufkleber noch sonst irgendein Wisch, der wie ein Steuerbescheid/Beleg aussieht. Das ganze ist mehr als merkwuerdig. Ich werd mich auf jedenfall nicht an Steuerhinterziehung beteiligen > Daher kein GSP ...



... ich kann mir das ehrlich nicht vorstellen, dass die EBuchtler dem User vorspielen, dass hier fällige Abgaben abgeführt werden und es in Wahrheit nicht passiert ... auch DHL als Dienstleister macht sich doch für so etwas nicht im großen Umfang haftbar (rechtlich?) und karrt die ganzen US Pakete "zollbefreit" vor die Haustür ...

Es stimmt, es sind keinerlei Dokumente für die Zollabwicklung am Paket , ich bin bisher davon ausgangen, dass passiert im Hintergrund (_"... isch mache dirr ain Angebot, dass du niiischt ablehnen kannst ..." _), aber z.B. die gewerblichen Käufer brauchen doch  bestimmt einen Wisch bezüglich Steuer/Finanzamt ...

Nun ja, nmV rechtlich bin ich als Käufer für die gesetzeskonforme Abwicklung meiner Lieferung verantwortlich .... 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## goofyfooter (22. August 2015)

Hier ist z.B. auch Jemand, der den Braten gerochen hat:

https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archi...ing-Program-is-GLOBAL-TAX-FRAUD/td-p/21988362

Das System ist einfach: Invoice und Shipping label werden ersetzt und ein erfundener, geringerer Wert vorgetaeuscht und somit am Zollverfahren herumbugsiert.
Der Verkaeufer ist dadurch dahinter gekommen, da er keine Steuerbescheide mehr bekommt, die er absetzten kann, was genau das bestaetigt, was ich ja schon festgestellt hab:

KEIN STEUERBESCHEID = KEINE STEUER abgefuehrt/bezahlt.

Er weiss ja aber nateurlich welchen wert die Waren haben und was urscpruenglich angegeben wurde.

Um diesen Betrug aufzudecken, muesste der Zoll Pitney Bows den Schwindel, der Uebersee (USA) stattfindet, nachweisen - Sprich die Invoice Faelschung. Ich denke, da gibt es bisher keine Moeglichkeit von Seiten des Zolls, es sei denn sie schalten mal ihre internationale Stuerfahndung ein. Ich galube eher man hat das Ausmass des Betrugs noch garnicht erfasst bzw. begriffen -
ODER die Finanzbehoerde hat sich mit Pitney Bows und ihren Partnern in der EU bereits geeinigt. In Deutschland ist ja so Einiges moeglich hinter den Kulissen. Wahrscheinlich hat der Zoll hat einfach keinen Plan, was hier ablaeuft. Bis sich Jemand der Sache annimmt, sind die Taschen eh schon am ueberquillen.


----------



## goofyfooter (22. August 2015)

Die moegliche Einigung hiesse dann *Einfuhrumsatzsteuerbefreiung *fuer alle Artikel, die von Pitney Bows und ihren Partnern importiert/eingefuhrt werden. Vielleicht zahlt man eine Pauschale (?) pro Jahr. So ginge man auf lange Sicht einem Stuerfahndungsverfahren aus dem Weg. Aber ich denke sowas kratzt PB nicht die Bohne - daruber lachen die doch. Die zahlen garnix - Punkt - und scheren sich einen Dreck um Steuergesetze.


----------



## Milfseeker (22. August 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Hier ist z.B. auch Jemand, der den Braten gerochen hat:
> 
> https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archi...ing-Program-is-GLOBAL-TAX-FRAUD/td-p/21988362
> 
> ...



... ah OK, passt genau zu den unterschiedlichen Vorstellungen in Tschörmäni und den Jungs da drüben bezüglich TTIP, Angis Handy abhören etc. .... 

Bei mir hing die Originalrechnung des Verkäufers (gewerbl.) dran, aber keine weiteren Bestätigungen, Zollpapiere etc.

GSP ist dann einfach eine Gelddruckmaschine ...

Muss mal nach einer Adresse dort drüben suchen ...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (23. August 2015)

ich war leider nicht erfolgreich

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c.../353794218-217-5338+&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de


----------



## Martin31008 (23. August 2015)

200 € ist ja der Hammer


----------



## BjoernS (21. September 2015)

...zuerst hatte ichs inne Schweiz auf Beobachten:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KLEIN-Head-Badge-reproduction-/191666390387?hash=item2ca0350573

Nu isses hier für den doppelten Tarif verkauft worden:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Headbadge-Kl...tro-Sammler-/191692630133?hash=item2ca1c56875


----------



## newsboy (21. September 2015)

BjoernS schrieb:


> ...zuerst hatte ichs inne Schweiz auf Beobachten:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/KLEIN-Head-Badge-reproduction-/191666390387?hash=item2ca0350573


frag doch mal nach, ob er noch welche hat. war nicht der erste...


----------



## Spezi66 (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (26. Februar 2016)

fast neu und ich hab's verpasst


----------



## mauricer (26. Februar 2016)

@ceo ich hab noch ein Set davon, die ich nicht mehr brauche.


----------



## msony (26. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## synlos (26. Februar 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> @ceo ich hab noch ein Set davon, die ich nicht mehr brauche.


Edco Racer Naben?


----------



## Jan_der_Don (26. Februar 2016)

BjoernS schrieb:


> ...zuerst hatte ichs inne Schweiz auf Beobachten:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/KLEIN-Head-Badge-reproduction-/191666390387?hash=item2ca0350573
> 
> ...


die gibt´s immer wieder auf bay, ca 30,- sofortkauf. Aber denk dran ist Reproduktion..


----------



## black-panther (3. Mai 2016)

Oh Gott, verdammte Scheiße  
den ganzen Tag habe ich drauf gewartet, nur um es dann am Ende zu verpassen, weil nicht dran gedacht habe und auch die Erinnerung vergessen zu stellen   
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kona-Project-2-Titanium-Forks-1-1-8-146mm-Threaded-Steerer-/152069119653?cp=1&euid=f3b8eae6fcb54b85910ab5300f22ff7c&nma=true&si=NTrBaBAF2mNhiZ%2FJjullhL8f2HM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## atzepenga (4. Mai 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Oh Gott, verdammte Scheiße
> den ganzen Tag habe ich drauf gewartet, nur um es dann am Ende zu verpassen, weil nicht dran gedacht und auch die Erinnerung vergessen zu stellen
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kona-Project-2-Titanium-Forks-1-1-8-146mm-Threaded-Steerer-/152069119653?cp=1&euid=f3b8eae6fcb54b85910ab5300f22ff7c&nma=true&si=NTrBaBAF2mNhiZ%2FJjullhL8f2HM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Sie ist genau beim Richtigen gelandet und wird ein Bike zur 100% Vollendung komplettieren


----------



## black-panther (4. Mai 2016)

Ein HeiHei? RekTek? Bei wem denn?


----------



## atzepenga (4. Mai 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ein HeiHei? RekTek? Bei wem denn?



Geduld junger Padawan  der Preis ist auch ein Schnapper wie ich finde, bin nur froh dass ich meine noch einen Tick günstiger geschossen habe  Chris da musste jetzt nur wieder 2-3Jahre warten bis mal wieder eine auftaucht, kannst in der Zeit ja mal ein Rad fertigbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (4. Mai 2016)




----------



## Fisch123 (4. Mai 2016)

Hoffe die P2 die ist beim Chefe gut gelandet!
Wenn auch nicht für den Preis, den ich geboten bekommen habe.


----------



## Thias (9. Mai 2016)

Ich bin so doof! 

Da gaff ich seit einer Woche diesem Rad nach und dann vergesse ich beim Spaziergang mein Handy.

XTR (mindestens die Kurbel), Magura,... 35,50 Euro. Und ich hatte 35 geboten, ums nicht zu vergessen. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/222104202363?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2648


----------



## ceo (23. Mai 2016)

20min zu spät online – und das trotz mailreminder 
könnte kotzen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




schei$$eeeeeeee  

das wäre er gewesen und dann noch in so einem zustand


----------



## mauricer (23. Mai 2016)

Sniped hier eigentlich keiner???


----------



## Quen (23. Mai 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Sniped hier eigentlich keiner???


Hier ist noch old school-bieten angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (23. Mai 2016)

habe eine reminder-mail bekommen 'ihr gesuchter ck 1" no logo, den gäbe es hier", dann angeclickt und festgestellt, das jemand 20min eher auf sofortkaufen gedrückt hat  was hätte man da groß snipen sollen  ? war halt keine auktion.

leuteeeee, checkt die schubfächer. ich brauche so'n teil. bargeld lacht


----------



## ceo (28. September 2016)

mist


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (8. November 2016)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/351893816570?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ketterechts (25. Juni 2017)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CQP-MTB-Kurb...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Kommt davon wenn man auch mal Radeln geht - Mist dachte die endet einen Tag später


----------



## caquephogl (2. August 2017)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tourenbike-Herren-Giant-Super-Sierra-26/332314961422

Nicht allzu schlimm, da es eine weite Anfahrt gewesen wäre und ich auch keinen Bock hatte, so lange aufzubleiben, aber ein wenig ärgert es mich schon, da ich es beobachtet habe.


----------



## Wilfired (2. August 2017)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/CQP-MTB-Kurbeln-cranks-1991-Retro-absolute-Rarität-wie-Syncros-WTB/263042642785?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Kommt davon wenn man auch mal Radeln geht - Mist dachte die endet einen Tag später



Genau diese Cooks CQP fuhr mein Trainingskumpel in den 90ern aufm 1400DM-Hercules-Arizona. Wär dir die CQP echt 400 Euro = 800 DM wert gewesen? Die kostete damals um die 400 DM, ging hier also für den doppelten Preis weg. Dafür kriegt man heute 2-3 Kooka oder alte Race Face oder sogar Cook Bros (für meine aktuelle hab ich 175 Euro bezahlt, in seltenem purple).


----------



## Ketterechts (2. August 2017)

Wilfired schrieb:


> Genau diese Cooks CQP fuhr mein Trainingskumpel in den 90ern aufm 1400DM-Hercules-Arizona. Wär dir die CQP echt 400 Euro = 800 DM wert gewesen? Die kostete damals um die 400 DM, ging hier also für den doppelten Preis weg. Dafür kriegt man heute 2-3 Kooka oder alte Race Face oder sogar Cook Bros (für meine aktuelle hab ich 175 Euro bezahlt, in seltenem purple).


Ja , wäre mir die 400€ wert gewesen , da es die Stahlvariante war


----------



## Dean76 (2. August 2017)

Ich habe mal eine schwarze CQP Stahl für 270.- neu bei Bikology in Berlin gekauft!
Das hätte man mal damals wissen sollen

LG


----------



## Wilfired (2. August 2017)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ja , wäre mir die 400€ wert gewesen , da es die Stahlvariante war



Ja, klar, ist die Stahlvariante. Und ich erinnere mich noch genau, dass ich diese Anschaffung meines damaligen Trainingskumpels genau deshalb für Käse befand, eben weil es die Stahlvariante war. Sackschwerer, meiner Meinung nach unnötiger Ballast.
Weil: Ich halte seit damals, als wir sie neu einfach so kaufen konnten (falls man grad 400 DM zur Hand hatte, als Schüler/Teenager) die Stahl-CQP für völlig over-equipped, weil sämtliche Leichtbau-Alukurbeln hielten, egal ob von CQP und Cook Bros und Kooka und Race Face oder von PBC (baugleich mit tune, oder?), mit der PBC bin ich die meiste Zeit meines Bikelebens gefahren und gesprungen, regelmäßig bis max. 1m Höhe (lt. Fotos), das war in der damaligen Starr-Rahmen-mit-Starrgabel-Zeit eine gute durchschnittliche Hausnummer. Und meine beiden Trial-Kumpels, die anlässlich von Streetstyle-Shows damals in den 90ern schon auf Autos raufgefahren und im Threesixty wieder runtergesprungen sind á la Hansjörg-Rey, fuhren noch nicht mal Ami-Edelteile, sondern bloß Standardkurbeln von der Stange, wie ja Hansjörg Rey wohl auch (den Fotos nach, persönlichen Workshop mit ihm hatte ich nie, nur der eine von unserer Trialclique).

Klar, man kann sich die CQP anstatt in Alu auch in Stahl kaufen, weil sie schön oder selten ist - aber ehrlich, weiß jemand, welchen Sinn diese Stahlvariante gegenüber den sonstigen Kult-Alukurbeln hatte?


----------



## Wilfired (2. August 2017)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine schwarze CQP Stahl für 270.- neu bei Bikology in Berlin gekauft!
> Das hätte man mal damals wissen sollen
> 
> LG



Ja gell, woher hätte man auch wissen sollen, dass die Stahlvariante in Zukunft mal gesucht und teuer (noch teurer!) werden würde...  Damals wollte kaum einer die Stahlvariante der Cooks, weil zu schwer und außerdem war nur Alu leicht und Hipp, Stahl war uncool. Wie kamst du zu deiner damaligen Kaufentscheidung? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (3. August 2017)




----------



## Dean76 (3. August 2017)

Für mich war sie damals schon was besonderes
Und ich bin der Meinung, dass die gar nicht so schwer war/ist oder?

Die PBC (welche eher ein Grafton Speed Stix Nachbau ist. Was aber auch wieder nicht ganz stimmt weil PBC ja auch Topline war und diese glaube ich auch für Grafton hergestellt haben?) wurde nur deshalb so oft gekauft, weil sie damals auch die preiswerteste im Custom Angebot war. Außerdem war sie auch noch unheimlich leicht.
Und leichtbau war ja damals eh absolut "IN"

LG
Andre


----------



## Wilfired (3. August 2017)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Für mich war sie damals schon was besonderes
> Und ich bin der Meinung, dass die gar nicht so schwer war/ist oder?
> 
> Die PBC (welche eher ein Grafton Speed Stix Nachbau ist. Was aber auch wieder nicht ganz stimmt weil PBC ja auch Topline war und diese glaube ich auch für Grafton hergestellt haben?) wurde nur deshalb so oft gekauft, weil sie damals auch die preiswerteste im Custom Angebot war. Außerdem war sie auch noch unheimlich leicht.
> ...



Stimmt, CQP in Stahl (auch in Alu) ist und war damals schon was Besonderes.

PBC war baugleich mit Topline, stimmt auch (tune baute ja erst später Kurbeln). Grafton Joysticks sehen erheblich anders aus, oder meinst du andere Graftons?
Ja, die PBC alias Topline war zumindest Mitte der 90er die günstigste Leichtbaukurbel. Kostete knapp unter 400 DM, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Mehr gab mein Schüler-Taschengeld+Ferienarbeit net her. ;-)


----------



## Thias (3. August 2017)

PBC/Topline war eine (dreiste) tune Kopie. Die hatte ich mir damals auch gekauft. 
Dreist deswegen, weil tune bei PBC fertigen liess. Und die dann nach dem Ende des Auftrags einfach die Maschinen weiterlaufen liessen. Wenn auch mich unwesentlichen Änderungen.


----------



## Dean76 (3. August 2017)

Das würde ich so eigentlich nicht sagen
Also wenn man von einer Kopie sprechen kann, dann wohl eher von einer Grafton SPEEDSTIX (nicht Joystix)
Und die Firma Topline gab es glaube ich sogar noch vor Tune

Matthias du verwechselst da glaube ich die Fa. Speed-tec
Die haben ja vorher für Tune gefertigt

LG
Andre


----------



## Wilfired (4. August 2017)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Also wenn man von einer Kopie sprechen kann, dann wohl eher von einer Grafton SPEEDSTIX (nicht Joystix)


Ah, Speedstix und nicht Joystix, ja jetzt macht das Sinn.



Dean76 schrieb:


> Und die Firma Topline gab es glaube ich sogar noch vor Tune


Glaub ich nämlich auch.
Wir hatten damals dauerhaft 10% bei tune aufs ganze Sortiment, quasi als "Pseudo-Sponsoring". Wenns da schon die tune Kurbeln gegeben hätte, dann hätte ich garantiert die tune genommen und net die PBC/Topline (für ohne-10%).



Dean76 schrieb:


> Matthias du verwechselst da glaube ich die Fa. Speed-tec


Wobei: Speedtec Kurbeln erinnern mich eher an AC Kurbeln:
https://www.google.de/search?q=spee...h=966#imgrc=W00lMj--cgcyxM:&spf=1501798511530
https://www.google.de/search?q=ac+k...h=966#imgrc=G3M7RIISTpHttM:&spf=1501798543338
Oder meinst du andere Speedtec Kurbeln?


----------



## opi13 (4. August 2017)

https://www.google.de/search?client...R5fc8#imgrc=QcD7nzGtPW63nM:&spf=1501881536859


----------



## SCM (25. Januar 2018)

Hat einer von euch den ultrageilen Hyperlite gestern gekauft?

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Answer-HYPE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Answer-HYPE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Ich könnte schreien...mein Höchstgebot wäre dreistellig gewesen. Aber ich habe es einfach vercheckt.


----------



## synlos (25. Januar 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch den ultrageilen Hyperlite gestern gekauft?
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Answer-HYPERLITE-Lenker-türkis-silber-marmoriert-retro-kult-NOS-NIB/192426981005?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Ich könnte schreien...mein Höchstgebot wäre dreistellig gewesen. Aber ich habe es einfach vercheckt.


Abwarten! Stand 3x letztes Jahr drin. Ging auch 2x weg.  Na, vielleicht ist es diesmal anders und richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingDevil (26. Januar 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch den ultrageilen Hyperlite gestern gekauft?
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Answer-HYPERLITE-Lenker-türkis-silber-marmoriert-retro-kult-NOS-NIB/192426981005?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Ich könnte schreien...mein Höchstgebot wäre dreistellig gewesen. Aber ich habe es einfach vercheckt.


Anschreiben und Sofortkauf vorschlagen... hab ich auch schon gemacht als ich n Gefühl hatte das der Verkauf Fake war.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (4. Februar 2018)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountenbike-alles-Ersatzteil-Fahrtuechtig-/273044648202?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=phNY%2FPY5zwWkManQGGvhyv9ay%2B0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

was ist denn das eigentlich für ein Rahmen ?


----------



## ceo (25. Februar 2019)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 wollte nur kurz drüber schlafen und schon war's weg. keine 12h später


----------



## Linipupini (26. Februar 2019)

ceo schrieb:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-Killer-V-900-/183679405562?hash=item2ac4254dfa:g:08kAAOSw3eRcYHET&nma=true&si=GRE1ACsMlJ83W%2BaCWvWgsJ7lSnU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> wollte nur kurz drüber schlafen und schon war's weg. keine 12h später


ganz ehrlich, da muss man nicht drüber schlafen, sondern zugreifen. Kann man doch immer wieder verkaufen!


----------



## bundi (27. Februar 2020)

Zwar nicht bei eBay, aber trotzdem ! Wenigstens wäre es mir zu KLEIN gewesen...








						Klein | Kaufen auf Ricardo
					

Startpreis: CHF 35 | Zustand: Gebraucht | Klein in Kölliken online kaufen auf Ricardo | Biete ihnen hier ein Fahrrad aus einer Kellerräumung an. Den Zustand entnehmen Sie bitte anhand der Fotos oder …



					www.ricardo.ch


----------



## Horst Link (27. Februar 2020)

Sehr schönes Bonti CX Set:









						Bontrager CX Cyclo Cross Rahmen & Gabel Keith gebaut 1 von 13 seltene WTB Ritchey WCS  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Bontrager CX Cyclo Cross Rahmen & Gabel Keith gebaut 1 von 13 seltene WTB Ritchey WCS bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.bibendum (24. März 2020)

Mist. Bridgestone T700 Mid-1980s Randonneur, teils Deerhead / XT für 66€ Nähe München.









						Bridgestone Vintage Rennrad, Japan, 1970 er Jahre, München Umland  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Bridgestone Vintage Rennrad, Japan, 1970 er Jahre, München Umland bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## mubi (27. April 2020)

oh man!

anfangsgebot war 75 euro - hatte ich auch abgegeben.

dann hat sich der verkäufer wohl umentschieden die auktion abzubrechen und es doch zum sofortkaufpreis einzustellen:









						Specialized Fahrrad 26 Zoll  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Specialized Fahrrad 26 Zoll bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




ein s-works mit kompletter xtr für 200 euro !!!

glückwunsch dem käufer


----------



## IHateRain (20. Januar 2021)

Westpine MTB hinten Bremse  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Westpine MTB hinten Bremse bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



...so verführerisch... Aber nur eine, und mit Rot...


----------



## IHateRain (5. März 2021)

...auch wieder nur eine Einzelne...









						Seltene Brooklyn Machine Works Snot Rocket Old School BMX Cantilever Bremsen hinten  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Seltene Brooklyn Machine Works Snot Rocket Old School BMX Cantilever Bremsen hinten bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Das hier war ebenfalls verführerisch:









						Paragon Machine Works Spliff Zyklen Vintage Mountainbike WTB Shimano  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Paragon Machine Works Spliff Zyklen Vintage Mountainbike WTB Shimano bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## IHateRain (17. Oktober 2022)

Vintage Made in France Triple Crankset Bullseye hollow arms 46 34 26  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Made in France Triple Crankset Bullseye hollow arms 46 34 26 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## AgentKlein (17. Oktober 2022)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Vintage Made in France Triple Crankset Bullseye hollow arms 46 34 26  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Made in France Triple Crankset Bullseye hollow arms 46 34 26 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.
> ...


I would say: ouch!😢


----------



## ceo (28. November 2022)

A022-821: DT Swiss Hügi 240 Hinterrad Nabe Rarität  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie A022-821: DT Swiss Hügi 240 Hinterrad Nabe Rarität in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




schade, dazu hab ich die zweite...


----------

